# The Official New TV Show Thread



## innocentfreak

Inspired by The Official British TV Show Thread, and the complaints inside, I figured I would try to start a new TV show thread.

The purpose of the thread is to post any new show about to premiere or that has just premiered preferably with a trailer and a brief description. Malcontent has a great format in the British thread and I would like to try to keep it along those lines. Please use the official show threads for any in-depth discussion about the actual shows.

It has been a great way to discover new TV shows people might not be aware of especially since the focus isn't on local shows only.


----------



## innocentfreak

*'Hyde & Seek'* - Australian



> When his best mate is killed in a seemingly random attack, Detective Gary Hyde (Matt Nable) vows to bring the killers to justice. Together with his new partner Claire McKenzie (Emma Hamilton), Gary uncovers a criminal underbelly that will threaten his life, endanger his young family and cause him to question everything he believes in. In a world where crime has no borders and everyone has something to hide, Gary and Claire might catch the criminals but will they lose their loved ones in the process?


The first episode is available.


----------



## innocentfreak

*'Deep Water'* - Australia

Mini-Series

The first episode is available via magic.






Taken from here



> Detectives Tori Lustigman and Nick Manning are assigned a brutal murder case in Bondi, where they begin to uncover mounting evidence to suggest the killing is connected to a spate of unexplained deaths, "suicides" and disappearances throughout the 80s and 90s. Haunted by the disappearance of her teenage brother, Tori's fascination with the case soon turns to fixation. When more ritualistic murders occur with the same bizarre signature, Tori and Nick will need to put their relationships, their careers and their lives on the line to finally reveal the truth.


----------



## innocentfreak

*'Zapped!'*



> Brian Weaver, an online data marketing assistant (even he doesn't know what that is) finds himself abruptly transported to a parallel world. Fortunately, there's a pub. There he meets the owner, Herman (a former warrior) plus a handful of regulars: Barbara (a hopeless soothsayer), Steg (an armchair revolutionary) and Howell (a brain-fried Wizard). Brian is desperate to get home, and his new acquaintances are no help at all. Instead he finds himself being sucked into a world he doesn't understand, full of psychopathic Fairies, Shell Men, seductive Demi-Fins, vicious Throcks and the frighteningly unpredictable side-effects of Howell's magical powers. It's even worse than being an online data marketing assistant.


The first episode is available via magic.

I couldn't find a trailer for this show. It's on the 'Dave' channel.

http://dave.uktv.co.uk/shows/zapped-1/


----------



## BrettStah

Great idea for a thread!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Cool! Now we don't need that other one!


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Wrong Girl'*



> Great job? Tick. Great best friend? Tick. Great flatmate? Tick. So what could possibly go wrong? Lily, the producer of a cooking segment on a morning television show called The Breakfast Bar, finds herself torn between two very different men.
> 
> A contemporary romantic drama, the show follows modern woman Lily as she chooses between two guys  one too good to be true and the other so wrong he just might be Mr. Right.
> 
> Celebrating the hiccups that life throws at us, we follow Lily as she deals with workplace challenges, good dates, bad dates, needy parents, friendships and the "what the hell am I even doing here?" moments.


The first 2 episodes are available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Secret Daughter'*



> Jessica Mauboy portrays a part-time country pub singer whose chance meeting with a wealthy city hotelier triggers a series of events that will change her life forever. A feel-good drama which explores the very different Australian worlds of 'the haves' and 'the have nots', The Secret Daughter is full of heart, humour, romance and plenty of music. They say you can't choose your family, but what happens when a family chooses you?


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Doctor Doctor'*



> After a spectacular fall from grace, high-flying heart surgeon Dr. Hugh Knight receives a life-changing punishment from the Medical Tribunal - he is forced to work for a year as a country GP in his former home town of Whyhope.
> 
> Doctor Doctor follows Hugh's attempt to rebuild his world in the town he has spent his whole life running away from. Now the only way to salvage his brilliant career is to work as a lowly GP in an under-resourced, small-town hospital surrounded by estranged family, former friends, crazed colleagues, oddball patients, jealous brothers and a newlywed ex-girlfriend.


The first 4 episodes are available via magic.


----------



## innocentfreak

Wow sounds like an Aussie remake of Doc Hollywood.


----------



## ayedee

Thanks for the heads up about the wonderful Australian Tv. It's not like this thread is so very busy that we need to wade through all he posts about Australian TV to find those about UK TV.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Black Mirror* - Season 3 - Netflix - October 21st


----------



## innocentfreak

*Wolf Creek* - Australian - Mini Series

Originally ran in Australia back in May, Pop will be airing the 6 part mini series starting on 10/14/16



> Wolf Creek follows Eve (Lucy Fry), a young American tourist whose family is murdered in the outback, beginning a high stakes game of cat-and-mouse as she seeks revenge on psychopath Mick Taylor (John Jarratt).


----------



## cmontyburns

Malcontent said:


> *'Doctor Doctor'*





innocentfreak said:


> Wow sounds like an Aussie remake of Doc Hollywood.


Meanwhile,



innocentfreak said:


> *'Zapped!'*


Does NOT sound like a remake of...


----------



## Malcontent

*'Tomorrow When the War Began'*



> Based on the era-defining novels by John Marsden, Tomorrow When the War Began  the Series, tells the story of a group of teenage friends who, upon their return from a remote camping trip find themselves thrust into the middle of a war no one saw coming.
> 
> Completely unprepared and cut off from everything they knew before, they must confront the frightening reality that they are now among the few remaining free Australians left to stand up to the invading army, and the only ones who can possibly save themselves and their imprisoned families.
> 
> But how do you keep fighting when all you have has been taken from you?


The first season aired a few months ago and is available via magic.


----------



## BrettStah

That sounds very intriguing - I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## Malcontent

*'800 Words'*



> A recently widowed father, quits his job as a popular 800 word columnist for a top selling Sydney newspaper. Over the internet he buys a house on an impulse in a remote New Zealand seaside town. He then has to break the news to his two teenage kids who just lost their mum, and now face an even more uncertain future. But the colourful and inquisitive locals ensure his dream of a fresh start does not go to plan.


Currently in it's second season.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Brokenwood Mysteries'*



> The Brokenwood Mysteries comprises four two-hour murder mystery stories set in a seemingly quiet country town where the town's newest resident, Detective Inspector Mike Shepherd, finds that murder lurks in even the most homely location.


It's a New Zealand crime/mystery drama. It's very good.

I mentioned it in the other thread a year ago. I thought it was worth noting again in this new thread.

It's in it's second season.


----------



## Hcour

Malcontent said:


> *'Tomorrow When the War Began'*


I haven't read the books but the movie from several years ago was pretty good. Didn't know it had become a series. Will definitely give it a look.


----------



## ADG

As I commented in the other thread, it started out great and then devolved into discussions and arguments rather than the introduction of new shows. I wanted to start a new thread and am very pleased that someone did. I would just like to toss out a suggestion if I may - What about renaming this "The Official New Non-US TV Show Thread" (or something similar)?.

There are always new threads created for new and upcoming shows in the US and I would love to see this one dedicated to "others" - and for everyone to know it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## BrettStah

I'd be fine with that, fwiw. Doesn't matter too much either way. 

If any posts are made in the super-official British-only thread, I'm sure one of us will copy and paste the details over here, so that all new non-us shows are all conveniently posted in a central thread.


----------



## Howie

Several of these series sound interesting to me. How do we Ugly Americans get access to them?


----------



## innocentfreak

ADG said:


> As I commented in the other thread, it started out great and then devolved into discussions and arguments rather than the introduction of new shows. I wanted to start a new thread and am very pleased that someone did. I would just like to toss out a suggestion if I may - What about renaming this "The Official New Non-US TV Show Thread" (or something similar)?.
> 
> There are always new threads created for new and upcoming shows in the US and I would love to see this one dedicated to "others" - and for everyone to know it.
> 
> Thoughts?


I thought about doing it that way, but figured you would run into issues like the other thread especially as shows are run in the US from other parts of the world like Wolf Creek for example.

I personally don't care if only non-US shows get posted here, but figured why restrict it? Yes shows get their own specific thread, but that really only helps if you know about the show. I don't see the harm in posting a trailer for a US show especially if it isn't on a regular network every one checks. I don't think this is going to cause the non-US shows to get missed. After all it generally will be one post dedicated to the show with hopefully a trailer at which point it becomes easy to skip over.


----------



## ADG

Well either way, thanks for starting the thread


----------



## osu1991

I've got several dramas stacked up waiting to watch. More into the docu and some reality stuff right now as it takes less of my time and attention. 

New series of Grand Tours of the Scottish Isles, Great Continental Railway Journeys and Great British Bake Off on BBC and Australian Survivor on TEN Network.


----------



## ayedee

Howie said:


> Several of these series sound interesting to me. How do we Ugly Americans get access to them?


By magical means of course.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Freakish'* - First season released on *Hulu* today. Also via magic.



> During Saturday detention, bells ring signaling a containment drill and evacuation  not out of the ordinary for a town with a large chemical plant. The 20 students and the basketball coach retreat to the school fallout shelter for the duration of the drill. Only its not a drill When the sirens stop and they return to the school lobby, they find their town has been decimated by an explosion. They see no signs of life outside their high schools front doors. More frightening, those who were not in the bunker appear to be infected


----------



## mattack

Malcontent said:


> *'Doctor Doctor'*


So NOT a version of http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0096566/?ref_=ttpl_pl_tt, with Matt Frewer (Max Headroom).

Also sounds vaguely "Northern Exposure"/"Men In Trees"-ish.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Shoot the Messenger'*

Canadian show.

The first episode has aired and is available via magic.



> SHOOT THE MESSENGER is a political crime thriller that centres on the complex relationships between crime reporters and the police.
> 
> The series follows Daisy Channing (Elyse Levesque), a young reporter trying to balance a messy personal life with a burgeoning career. Things begin to go sideways for Daisy when she witnesses a murder she thinks is gang-related, only to find herself slowly drawn into an interconnected web of criminal and illicit sexual activity that reaches into the corridors of corporate and political power. It's the kind of story that will destroy lives, including those of her own family. With help from lead homicide detective Kevin Lutz (Lyriq Bent), her editor Mary Foster (Alex Kingston) and co-worker Simon Olenski (Lucas Bryant), Daisy uncovers a cover-up so scandalous it could bring down the government.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Rosehaven'*



> When Daniel returns to his hometown, Rosehaven, to take over his family's troubled real estate business, he's surprisingly joined by his best (city) friend Emma - who's on the run from a marriage that didn't last the honeymoon. Between Daniel's crippling anxiety and Emma's exuberant irresponsibility will they be able to save the business? It seems unlikely, but it will be fun to watch them try. And might their friendship mean more than they realise?


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Missing'*

Season 2 has started today. It looks like a new story and a new cast. I believe the retired cop from season 1 is returning.

Episode 1 of season 2 is available via magic.



> A young British woman stumbles through the streets of Eckhausen in Germany and collapses. Her name is Alice Webster, and she was abducted from the same town 11 years ago. Her return sends shockwaves through the tight-knit local community, as her family are thrown into turmoil. As the search for the abductor gathers pace, Alice also appears to hold vital clues to the whereabouts of a second missing girl, Sophie Giroux, whose disappearance was investigated back in 2003 by French detective Julien Baptiste. Two years on, Alices parents Sam and Gemma are barely speaking, whilst Alices brother Matthew has become violent and withdrawn. Meanwhile, Julien is in Iraq, following a clue that he believes is key to finding the person who abducted the girls.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Goliath'* - Amazon



> "Goliath" centers on Billy McBride, a once respectable lawyer who was ousted from the high-profile firm he co-founded. Billy now spends his days getting drunk, with the occasional case tossed his way by his ex-wife. However, Billy is reinvigorated professionally when a young lawyer who has just been fired from his old firm brings him a wrongful death case that pits him against the head of his former firm.


Stars Billy Bob Thornton.

Released today on Amazon.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Malcontent said:


> *'Doctor Doctor'*
> 
> After a spectacular fall from grace, high-flying heart surgeon Dr. Hugh Knight receives a life-changing punishment from the Medical Tribunal - he is forced to work for a year as a country GP in his former home town of Whyhope.
> 
> Doctor Doctor follows Hugh's attempt to rebuild his world in the town he has spent his whole life running away from. Now the only way to salvage his brilliant career is to work as a lowly GP in an under-resourced, small-town hospital surrounded by estranged family, former friends, crazed colleagues, oddball patients, jealous brothers and a newlywed ex-girlfriend.
> 
> The first 4 episodes are available via magic.


Sounds a lot like Doc Martin to me. With a nod also to Northern Exposure.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Glitch'* - Australian - Season 1 on *Netflix*



> James Hayes is a small town police man who is called to the local cemetery in the middle of the night after six people have inexplicably risen from the dead in perfect health. With no memory of their identities, they are determined to discover who they are and what has happened to them. James recognizes one of them and along with local doctor Elishia Glass, struggles to keep the case hidden from his colleagues, his family and the world. The six people are all linked in some way and the search begins for someone who knows the truth about how and why they have returned.


Season 1 was very good. Season 2 will come out in 2017. Netflix acquired the rights to stream season 2.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

innocentfreak said:


> *'Zapped!'*
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.
> 
> I couldn't find a trailer for this show. It's on the 'Dave' channel.
> 
> http://dave.uktv.co.uk/shows/zapped-1/


A tad far-fetched in places, but it does have the most rational explanation for Donald Trump I've ever seen...


----------



## Malcontent

*'Tutankhamun'*

Drama. Mini-series.

Stars Sam Neill.



> Set against the ochre sands, looming cliffs and baking heat of the Valley of the Kings, this ambitious, sweeping saga is based on the compelling personal story of Howard Carter, the eminent British archaeologist who found the tomb of boy-king Tutankhamun.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Travelers'*

Airing in Canada. Will make it to Netflix sometime in 2017.

Stars Eric McCormack.

Episode one is available via magic.



> Hundreds of years from now, the last surviving humans discover the means of sending consciousness back through time, directly into people in the 21st century. These "travelers" assume the lives of seemingly random people, while secretly working as teams to perform missions in order to save humanity from a terrible future.
> 
> These travelers are: FBI Special Agent Grant MacLaren, the team's leader; Marcy, a young, intellectually disabled woman in the care of her social worker, David; Trevor, a high school quarterback; Carly, a single mom in an abusive relationship; and Philip, a heroin-addicted college student.
> 
> Armed only with their knowledge of history and an archive of social media profiles, the travelers discover that 21st century lives and relationships are as much a challenge as their high-stakes missions.


----------



## Malcontent

*'People of Earth'* - On TBS cable channel.



> People of Earth is a new original comedy about a support group for alien abductees. The show centers on skeptical journalist Ozzie Graham, who investigates a support group to write about the members' supposed alien encounters. The more he digs into their oddball claims, the more he realizes there is truth in their stories and possibly even signs that point to his own alien abduction. The onetime outsider now finds himself a part of this eclectic group of misfits, all the while struggling with the idea of knowing that life could exist beyond our world.


Officially starts Oct. 31. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Ordinary Lies'*

Season 2 has started. The first episode is available magic.



> Based at the call centre and warehouse of sports sales company Coopers, the six-part drama introduces viewers to a fresh array of compelling characters, each with their own tangled web of torrid secrets and lies.
> 
> The first episode tells the story of head of sales, Joe. He is the life and soul of the office and always the first to tell a joke. However, his cheery demeanor is knocked when he is sent home early from work after an injury to find wife Belinda acting strangely.
> 
> Suspecting that she is having an affair, Joe makes the desperate decision to install hidden cameras around his house to keep an eye on her and their two children. The more he watches his family, though, the more addicted he becomes to monitoring their lives.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Chance'* - Hulu



> Based on Kem Nunn's novel, "Chance" is described as a provocative psychological thriller that focuses on Eldon Chance (Hugh Laurie), a San Francisco-based forensic neuropsychiatrist who reluctantly gets sucked into a violent and dangerous world of mistaken identity, police corruption and mental illness. After an ill-advised decision regarding an alluring patient who may or may not be struggling with a multiple personality disorder, Chance finds himself in the crosshairs of her abusive spouse, who also happens to be a ruthless police detective.
> 
> In over his head, Chance's decent into the city's shadowy underbelly, all while navigating the waters of a contentious divorce and the tribulations of his teenage daughter, soon spirals into an ever deepening exploration of one of mankind's final frontiers  the shadowy, undiscovered country of the human mind.


Stars Hugh Laurie.

Starts today on 'Hulu'.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Crazyhead'*



> Amy and Raquel attempt to navigate their way through the choppy waters of their early twenties whilst simultaneously kicking the ass of some seriously gnarly demons. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Filled with dark humour and unexpected twists, Crazyhead is a funny, gripping series about friendship, love and facing your demons that follows the angst and exorcisms of an unlikely duo of demon hunters.


The first episode has aired and is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Him'*



> HIM is a three-part domestic horror' drama.
> 
> The story focuses on a 17-year-old boy, (known only in the drama as HIM) who is caught in the limbo between childhood and adulthood. But he's also trapped in a limbo between the two homes of his divorced parents, each now remarried with new families. He is the cuckoo in both their nests, a reminder of the failure of their past and a threat to their new found domestic bliss. Like any teenager, he is riding a rollercoaster of confusing emotions. Like most boys he finds it hard to process his feelings so tends to "act out".
> 
> But his behaviour is also triggered by something else. He is engaged in a primal struggle to contain the terrifying secret of a supernatural power he inherited from his grandfather. A power that only his ageing grandmother understands, who urges him to use his gift only for good' for she knows if he doesn't it could end in tragedy.
> 
> When his 17-year-old stepsister Faith moves into the family home, HIM finds himself irrevocably drawn to her. They both know their mutual attraction could rupture the family. The turmoil this causes in HIM escalates out of control and with it his supernatural power  and those closest to him are in his line of fire.
> 
> This striking and original drama focuses on life's major themes: the painful breakdown of relationships, love, loss, betrayal and passion. At the heart of the story is HIM's rite of passage from boyhood to manhood as he struggles not to lose his humanity and control his supernatural power.


The first episode has aired and is available via magic.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Stan Against Evil* - 10/31/16 on IFC



> Starring John C. McGinley (Scrubs) and Janet Varney (You're the Worst), Stan Against Evil will air the remainder of its 8-episode first season Wednesdays at 10PM throughout the fall. Stan Against Evil follows Stan Miller (McGinley), a perpetually disgruntled former sheriff of a small New England town who was forced into retirement. Stan has trouble relinquishing his authority to Evie Barret (Varney), the tough and beautiful new sheriff in town, but they form an unlikely alliance when both begin to realize things are not quite right in their quaint New England town. Together, they valiantly fight a plague of unleashed demons that have been haunting the town, which just happens to be built on the site of a massive 17th century witch burning.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Young Pope'*



> Lenny Belardo, the youngest and first American Pope in the history of the Church, must establish his new papacy and navigate the power struggles of the closed, secretive Vatican. Jude Law and Diane Keaton star in this ten part modern-day drama created by Academy Award® winning director Paolo Sorrentino.


Stars Jude Law and Diane Keaton.

Airing in the U.K but will also air on HBO in February 2017.

The first 2 episodes are available via magic.


----------



## BrettStah

Malcontent said:


> *'The Young Pope'*
> 
> Stars Jude Law and Diane Keaton.
> 
> Airing in the U.K but will also air on HBO in February 2017.
> 
> The first 2 episodes is available via magic.


This sub-forum doesn't have the Thanks button l, but just assume that I've clicked it whenever you post the new shows that you do!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Class'*



> Coal Hill School has been a part of the *Doctor Who Universe* since the very beginning, but that has come at a price. All the time-travelling over the years has caused the very walls of space and time to become thin. There's something pressing in on the other side, something waiting for its chance to kill everyone and everything, to bring us all into Shadow.
> 
> Fear is coming, tragedy is coming, war is coming. Prepare yourselves, Class is coming.
> 
> Class is a YA series set in contemporary London. It is scary, funny, and as painful and sharp as youth. It will also shine a light on a whole new corner of the Whoniverse.


The first 2 episodes have aired today and are available via magic.


----------



## BrettStah

Nice! I heard about this awhile back but completely forgot about it.


----------



## Agatha Mystery

Class is supposed to be available in the US on BBC America in 2017. It's available everywhere else now.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Good Girls Revolt'* - Amazon


> It was the 1960's - a time of economic boom and social strife. Young women poured into the workplace, but the "Help Wanted" ads were segregated by gender and the "Mad Men" office culture was rife with sexual stereotyping and discrimination. Lynn Povich was one of the lucky ones, landing a job at Newsweek, renowned for its cutting-edge coverage of civil rights and the "Swinging Sixties." Nora Ephron, Jane Bryant Quinn, Ellen Goodman, and Susan Brownmiller all started there as well. It was a top-notch job - for a girl - at an exciting place. But it was a dead end.
> 
> Women researchers sometimes became reporters, rarely writers, and never editors. Any aspiring female journalist was told, "If you want to be a writer, go somewhere else." On March 16, 1970, the day Newsweek published a cover story on the fledgling feminist movement entitled "Women in Revolt," forty-six Newsweek women charged the magazine with discrimination in hiring and promotion. It was the first female class action lawsuit--the first by women journalists--and it inspired other women in the media to quickly follow suit. Lynn Povich was one of the ringleaders.


Available from Amazon.

*
*


----------



## Malcontent

*'Good Behavior'* - TNT


> Letty Dobesh is a thief and con artist whose life is always one wrong turn, one bad decision, from implosion. Which is just how she likes it. Fresh out of prison, she's attempting to stay afloat. But when she overhears a hit man being hired to kill a man's wife, she sets out to derail the job, sending her on a wild collision course with the charming killer, and entangling them in dangerous, seductive relationship.


Stars 'Michelle Dockery' (Downton Abbey).

Officially starts November 15th on TNT. The first episode is available via magic.

It might also be available via on demand or streaming from TNT website.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Humans'* - Season 2

Season 2 of 'Humans' has started to air in the U.K.

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Any word on when S2 of Humans will air here in the US?


----------



## kaszeta

DevdogAZ said:


> Any word on when S2 of Humans will air here in the US?


Still just "2017"


----------



## dswallow

DevdogAZ said:


> Any word on when S2 of Humans will air here in the US?


----------



## BrettStah

IMDB shows that that it's going to finish up on December 18th - just set a reminder for myself to get the whole season after that date, so we can binge watch over the holidays.


----------



## Malcontent

*'How To Build A Human'*

Looks like a one off documentary hosted by Gemma Chan from 'Humans'.

It available via magic.


> Documentary exploring the latest developments in artificial intelligence. Gemma Chan, who plays android Mia in sci-fi drama Humans, meets experts in robotics and computer programming from around the world, and visits a project attempting to create a computer more powerful than the human brain. Gemma participates in an experiment to create a robotic version of herself, which is then tested for its ability to produce convincing human responses.






*
*


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Moonstone' - (2016)*


> Described by TS Eliot as "the First and Greatest of English Detective novels", The Moonstone sees the charismatic adventurer Franklin Blake on the most important quest of his life - to solve the disappearance of the priceless Moonstone and win back Rachel Verinder, his one true love. Brilliantly combining adventure with romance and some of British literature's finest characters, this classic mystery's twists and turns make The Moonstone the perfect treat for viewers.
> 
> The Moonstone will broadcast over five consecutive afternoons on BBC One Daytime.


The first episode is available via magic.

The only video I could find is a behind the scenes one on the BBC One website.

Sgt Cuff: "The Sherlock Holmes of his time", The Moonstone - BBC One


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'Class'*
> 
> The first 2 episodes have aired today and are available via magic.


This is looking decent. I was a little afraid it'd just be a "monster of the week" and to some extent it does seem to be following that, but I feel like there's a bit of the Buffy The Vampire Slayer sort of vibe going on here with the characters and story, and I like that.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Dark Angel'*


> The two-part drama, *Dark Angel*, from Line of Duty makers World Productions, is based on the extraordinary true story of the Victorian poisoner Mary Ann Cotton.
> 
> In this chilling 2-part drama, Joanne Froggatt stars as serial killer Mary Ann, a poisoner whose methods leave no visible scars, allowing her tally of victims to mount, unsuspected by a Victorian society unable to conceive of a woman capable of such terrible crimes. Traveling around the North East, she insinuates herself into unsuspecting families, marrying and creating new families of her own - before killing them, taking their money and moving on.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Planet Earth 2*
Starts tonight in the UK, no idea when it will run in the US, but if they repeat what they did with the first one it will have someone else doing the voice over.


----------



## BrettStah

How many episodes are there?


----------



## Malcontent

*'Frontier'*

Airing in Canada now. Will air on Netflix sometime in 2017.

Stars Jason Momoa.

First episode available via magic.



> Set against the stunning, raw backdrop of 1700s Canada, *Frontier*is a thrilling action-adventure series revolving around warring factions vying for control of the fur trade in a ruthless game of wealth and power. Irish stowaway Michael Smyth has barely stepped foot into the New World when he becomes embroiled in a dangerous battle between the fearless and violent Declan Harp and the formidable Lord Benton of the Hudson's Bay Company. A dramatic story of revenge and riches, betrayal and brutality, and survival of the fittest in the James Bay fur trade, everyone is gunning to be the last man standing - from the combustible Scottish Brown Brothers, to crafty ale house owner Grace Emberly, to treacherous Captain Chesterfield, to millionaire Samuel Grant. All are willing to do whatever it takes to hold the keys to the New World.


----------



## innocentfreak

BrettStah said:


> How many episodes are there?


looks like 6


----------



## Malcontent

*'Please Like Me'*

Season 4 has started.

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## JohnB1000

How is the start of season 4 a new show?


----------



## BrettStah

JohnB1000 said:


> How is the start of season 4 a new show?


Oh geez. Don't you have other threads to police?


----------



## TampaThunder

JohnB1000 said:


> How is the start of season 4 a new show?


The shows aren't repeats are they? That makes them "new" shows. I think your definition of new might be too restrictive.


----------



## DevdogAZ

[NBC]If you haven't seen it, it's new to you![/NBC]


----------



## ADG

Guys, lets not turn this into the other thread where everyone argues about what does or doesn't belong here. We've been doing fine so far. So somebody made a silly comment - so what? Lets just let it be and keep on keepin' on


----------



## Malcontent

*'Close To The Enemy'*


> 'Close to the Enemy' follows intelligence officer Captain Callum Ferguson, whose last task for the Army is to ensure that a captured German scientist, Dieter, starts working for the British RAF on urgently developing the jet engine. With the background of the emerging Cold War, it is clear to all that it's crucial for British national security that cutting-edge technology is made available to the armed forces as quickly as possible. Callum uses unorthodox methods in his attempt to convince Dieter to work with the British and eventually a friendship develops between the two men, but soon tensions arise as all is not as it seems.....


Cast including Jim Sturgess, Alfred Molina, Angela Bassett, Alfie Allen, Lindsay Duncan, Charlotte Riley, and August Diehl.

The first episode has aired in the U.K and is available via magic.

It will begin on 'Acorn' November 14th, 2016.


----------



## wprager

I mentioned it in the other thread , but Travelers (YATTS) with Eric McCormick. It's into the third episode here in Canada but have no idea if /when/where our will air elsewhere .


----------



## innocentfreak

Yeah it looks good, but haven't started it yet.


----------



## dswallow

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah it looks good, but haven't started it yet.


It does look good; I've been watching it.


----------



## Malcontent

*'My Mother And Other Strangers'*


> Set in Northern Ireland during World War Two, 'My Mother and Other Strangers' follows the fortunes of the Coyne family and their neighbours as they struggle to maintain a normal life after a huge US Airforce airfield, populated by 4,000 service men and women, lands in the middle of their rural parish in 1943. Rose Coyne (Hattie Morahan - The Outcast, Beauty and the Beast) and her husband Michael (Owen McDonnell - Single Handed) find themselves in the midst of a dangerous love triangle with handsome US officer Captain Dreyfuss (Aaron Staton - Mad Men).


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Incorporated'* - SyFy Channel


> Set in a future where companies have seemingly unlimited power, *Incorporated* centers around Ben Larson, a young executive who risks everything to infiltrate the all-controlling corporate world and save the woman he loves. In the process, he will take on the entire system -- with deadly consequences. Ben is married to Laura, a successful plastic surgeon who's also the daughter of Ben's boss. While Ben and Laura make their home in the lush, manicured Green Zone of the well-to-do, Theo dwells in the dangerous, poverty-stricken Red Zone, and may provide a surprising connection to Ben's past. In a high-stakes world where the ethical boundaries we know have been completely redrawn, how far is Ben willing to go -- and what happens if he fails?


Officially starts November 30th on SyFy channel.

The first episode is available on demand and streaming from the SyFy website.

It's also available via magic.


----------



## cheesesteak

Queen Sugar has become one of the best programs I watch. Real, three dimensional characters.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Doctor Who: The Power of the Daleks'*


> The Power of the Daleks is the completely missing third serial of the fourth season in the British science fiction television series Doctor Who, which was first broadcast in six weekly parts from 5 November to 10 December 1966.
> 
> Lost for 50 years, and now regenerated with stunning hand-drawn black and white animation, synchronised with a digitally remastered recording of the original 1966 audio, a true classic can be yours at last. It begins immediately after the first regeneration, as a new Doctor immediately faces an old foe&#8230; with a twist.


The first episode is available.

Episodes are airing on BBC America / App / Website. It's also available via magic.


----------



## scooterboy

wprager said:


> I mentioned it in the other thread , but Travelers (YATTS) with Eric McCormick. It's into the third episode here in Canada but have no idea if /when/where our will air elsewhere .


Thanks for the tip. I just watched episode 1 and really like it. I also liked McCormack in Perception.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Coroner'*


> Jane Kennedy, a high flying solicitor, who after another failed relationship, returns to the small South Devon seaside town she left as a teenager, to take up the post of coroner. She finds herself working with Davey Higgins, the boy who broke her heart and is now the local Detective Sergeant. Jane and Davey investigate any sudden, violent or unexplained deaths in the fictional world of Lighthaven, based on Salcombe in the South Hams district of Devon. Her mother Judith and daughter Beth also feature in the single episode stories.


Season 2 has started to air in the U.K.

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## wprager

Someone mentioned Humans S2 in another thread (I think it was one of the WestWorld episode threads). I checked and it's not slated to start until February. I take it it's already running on BBC and hence available via magic?


----------



## DevdogAZ

wprager said:


> Someone mentioned Humans S2 in another thread (I think it was one of the WestWorld episode threads). I checked and it's not slated to start until February. I take it it's already running on BBC and hence available via magic?


Correct. Episode 4 aired last Sunday.


----------



## ADG

It's available via torrents, yes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

wprager said:


> Someone mentioned Humans S2 in another thread (I think it was one of the WestWorld episode threads). I checked and it's not slated to start until February. I take it it's already running on BBC and hence available via magic?


Nope.

It's already running on Channel 4 and hence available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

wprager said:


> Someone mentioned Humans S2 in another thread (I think it was one of the WestWorld episode threads). I checked and it's not slated to start until February. I take it it's already running on BBC and hence available via magic?


I posted about the start of season 2 in this thread at the end of October. Also I posted about the start of 'Travelers'. Magic is your only option if you don't wish to wait until February for the second season of 'Humans'.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Modus'

Swedish - With English subtitles - 8 episodes
*


> During a snowy Christmas season in Sweden, psychologist and profiler Inger Johanne Vik finds not only herself but also her autistic daughter drawn into the investigation of a number of disturbing deaths, through which she meets detective Ingvar Nyman at the Stockholm Police. Nyman is dispatched to Uppsala to investigate the shocking Christmas Eve murder of bishop Elisabeth Lindgren. In Stockholm, the bodies keep turning up - though the causes of death vary. But before long, Inger Johanne starts noticing a pattern. MODUS is a thrilling story that raises questions about religion, human rights, and the very nature of love itself. It goes beyond conventional crime and peppers the story with red-hot political issues and criticizing intolerance.


It's starting to air in the U.K. with English subtitles. The first 2 episodes (with subs) are available via magic.


----------



## minimeh

@Malcontent: Really appreciate your contributions here. You bring attention to a lot of really interesting series that I would otherwise be unaware. Thanks!

Just a heads up about 'Modus': There is only one season of the program. All 8 episodes are magically available and they came out about a year ago. The older release has only Dutch subtitles, no English. While hopefully the U.K. w/ English subtitles release will keep coming, it poses an unusual problem for auto-magic programs which will happily grab the older Dutch subtitled versions and call it good.


----------



## Allanon

*Riverdale

premieres Thursday, January 26 at 9/8c on The CW!*




Riverdale | Series Premiere Trailer | The CW


----------



## Allanon

*Emerald City*

*premiering January 6 at 9/8c on NBC*




EMERALD CITY | Official Trailer: Welcome to Emerald City


----------



## Malcontent

*'Sonnigsburg'*

Australian drama.



> A supernatural drama. Sonnigsburg is a mystery; a town in the woods that hasn't been visited for seventy years. Or so the legend goes. Nearby is the town of Mount Sunshine - and it's there that our main character, Savannah, stops on her way to research Sonnigsburg. Savannah's ex, Jade, has called her out of the blue, eight years after breaking-up and desperate for help - but when Savannah arrives in town and her past begins to catch up with her, the history of the town begins to seep through the cracks and she realises that the residents of Mount Sunshine are all haunted in their own way.


The first 3 episodes are available via magic.

The first 3 episodes are also on Youtube. Sonnigsburg TV Series


----------



## Malcontent

*'Rillington Place'*


> Rillington Place focuses on the true stories of murderer John Christie, his wife Ethel, and their neighbour Timothy Evans, who all lived at the infamous address. Told from each of their viewpoints, this compelling drama explores the relationships and individual actions that led to this tragic miscarriage of justice, which contributed towards the abolition of capital punishment in Britain.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Justice League Action'*


> Cartoon Network's putting the animated League back together. Justice League Action will have 11-minute episodes, "with lightning-paced action and heroics." The show appears to be including everyone: Superman. Batman, Wonder Woman , Hawkman, Green Arrow, Zatanna, Shazam, the Flash, Blue Beetle, Plastic man, Martian Manhunter, Lobo, fan favorites like Harley Quinn and many more. Justice League Action, will reunite the Batman Animated Series voice talents of Kevin Conroy as the Batman and Mark Hamill as the Joker.


The first 3 episodes are available by magic means. Officially starts December 16.


----------



## Malcontent

*'In Plain Sight'*


> A new three-part mini-series based on the true story of Lanarkshire detective William Muncie's quest to bring to justice notorious Scottish killer Peter Manuel.
> 
> Douglas Henshall (Collision, Shetland) takes the role of William Muncie whilst Peter Manuel is played by Martin Compston (Line of Duty).
> 
> Muncie first arrested Manuel in 1946 for housebreaking, but also successfully convicted him for a string of sexual assaults. Manuel vowed revenge.
> 
> Released from prison in 1955, Manuel embarked on a two-year killing spree, claiming eight lives in the close-knit communities of South Lanarkshire.
> 
> Manuel evaded capture for so long because he was unlike anything the local police had ever encountered: A murderer without any discernible motive whose victims were chosen at random. Muncie was the one man who had Manuel's measure and doggedly refused to give up until Manuel was brought to justice.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Shut Eye' *- Hulu


> Jeffrey Donovan will play Charlie Haverford, a failed magician who now works as a psychic/conman overseeing a number of fortune telling parlors in Los Angeles. Employed for many years by a Romani kingpin, Charlie's life is stifled and going nowhere until a blow to the head jars him into a new mindset and makes him question everything he has ever believed. When his wife urges him to break out on his own, he's careful - because he knows that one wrong move will land him in a shallow grave.


The season will begin on Hulu starting on December 7, 2016.


----------



## mattack

I saw a humans S2 first look in my to do list..


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> I saw a humans S2 first look in my to do list..


The season has been pretty good so far. Looking forward to the final two eps.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The OA'* - Netflix

Begins Decembe 16th, 2016.


> Created and written by Brit Marling and Zal Batmanglij, The OA delves into the inexplicable reappearance of Prairie Johnson. Having gone missing seven years ago, the previously blind Johnson returns home, now in her 20s and her sight restored. While many believe she is miracle, others worry that she could be dangerous.


----------



## Malcontent

*Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. - Slingshot*


> ABC has released all six episodes of Marvel's _Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.: Slingshot_, the spinoff featuring Elena "Yo-Yo" Rodriguez (Natalia Cordova-Buckley), the Inhuman with the power of super-speed
> 
> The digital miniseries takes place between Seasons 3 and 4 of S.H.I.E.L.D.
> 
> The storyline is simple; Elena is on a mission to find the man who killed her cousin back in Season 3, Victor Ramon (Yancey Arias).



























Slingshot Episode 6: Justicia - Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## BrettStah

Not sure if this is best here, or in a new thread, but BBC and ITV are teaming up on a streaming service for US viewers...

*BritBox*

BBC and ITV's BritBox streaming service brings UK shows to a US audience



> The commercial arm of the BBC is teaming up with rival UK broadcaster ITV to launch BritBox, a subscription streaming service that will give US anglophiles access to hundreds of British TV shows.
> 
> Pricing for BritBox is yet to be announced but, we're told, it will launch in the first quarter of 2017 on iOS, Android, Roku, AppleTV, and Chromecast, as well as via Web browsers. Other streaming services like Netflix and Hulu typically cost around the $10 mark. BBC Worldwide added that while the service will be US-only initially, it has an "ambition" to roll it out to other international markets in the future.
> 
> BritBox will be split into two sections: "Now" will show soaps and some series just 24 hours after airing in the UK, while "Classics" will feature catalogue content from both the BBC and ITV stretching back decades. On the Now side, British soaps like EastEnders, Emmerdale, and Holby City will be shown alongside dramas such as Silent Witness, New Blood, and Cold Feet.
> 
> Classics include the likes of period dramas like Brideshead Revisited, Pride and Prejudice, and Upstairs Downstairs, while comedy fans can enjoy the class-based capers of Keeping Up Appearances and the mild xenophobia of Fawlty Towers. Further details on shows are promised closer to launch, and those interested can sign up for updates over at britbox.com.


----------



## Malcontent

BrettStah said:


> *BritBox*
> 
> BBC and ITV's BritBox streaming service brings UK shows to a US audience


Licensing might come into play if PBS, BBC America, AcornTV have an exclusive license for certain BBC/ITV shows in the USA.


----------



## osu1991

Man in the High Castle Season 2 is now up and available on Amazon Prime.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Beyond*
Debuts 01/01 on Freeform, formerly ABC Family
*




]



Backup link until they fix youtube linking. 
Beyond | Trailer Teaser | Freeform*


----------



## innocentfreak

*The Mick*
Debuts 01/01 on Fox. There is also a red band trailer out there.
*








Backup link until youtube linking is fixed.
Danger Trailer | Season 1 | THE MICK*


----------



## innocentfreak

*Ransom*
debuts 01/01 on CBS


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> *'Travelers'*
> 
> Airing in Canada. Will make it to Netflix sometime in 2017.
> 
> Stars Eric McCormack.
> 
> Episode one is available via magic.


Well, it looks looks like it's going to start 12-23-2016 on Netflix.

Which is interesting since the last 2 episodes haven't aired yet in Canada.

Watch Travelers Online | Netflix


> Hundreds of years from now, the last surviving humans discover the means of sending consciousness back through time, directly into people in the 21st century. These "travelers" assume the lives of seemingly random people, while secretly working as teams to perform missions in order to save humanity from a terrible future.
> 
> These travelers are: FBI Special Agent Grant MacLaren, the team's leader; Marcy, a young, intellectually disabled woman in the care of her social worker, David; Trevor, a high school quarterback; Carly, a single mom in an abusive relationship; and Philip, a heroin-addicted college student.
> 
> Armed only with their knowledge of history and an archive of social media profiles, the travelers discover that 21st century lives and relationships are as much a challenge as their high-stakes missions.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Father Brown'*

Season 5 has started airing in the U.K. The first episode is available via magic.


> Series inspired by the stories of GK Chesterton; a Catholic priest has a knack for solving mysteries in his English village.


----------



## Malcontent

'GRANTCHESTER'

A *'Grantchester Christmas special'* has aired in the U.K. and is available via magic.



> Eavesdropping on the life of Sidney Chambers, a charismatic, charming, crime-fighting clergyman, and his partner in crime Police Inspector Geordie Keating, became a highlight for the audience who revelled in their on screen partnership. Geordie's plain-speaking, down to earth approach to policing complemented Sidney's more gentle technique of coaxing information from witnesses and suspects. Their unlikely pairing became a true friendship as each offered a different insight into the crimes they unravelled.





> Expect murder, mystery, malice and maybe even a baby in a manger before the the feature length episode (who'd say no to 90 minutes of James Norton?) is out.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Trigger Happy TV Christmas Special'*

It's available via magic.

Trigger Happy TV is a U.K. prank show that aired in the early 2000's. It came back recently via web series. It had an American version several years ago.

It stared Dom Joly.

Trigger Happy TV - Smoking = Death


----------



## Malcontent

*'Doctor Who Christmas Special'*

It's has aired in the U.K. and is available via magic.

It will air tonight on BBC America.


----------



## jamesl

innocentfreak said:


> *Beyond*
> Debuts 01/01 on Freeform, formerly ABC Family
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you should put a link to a description or a youtube vid that gives the premise to the show

otherwise, what's the point ?


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Witness for the Prosecution'*


> Thrilling two-part drama about a man accused of killing his lover in order to inherit her wealth.
> 
> Based on the short story by Agatha Christie.
> 
> The cast includes Toby Jones, Andrea Riseborough and Kim Cattrall.


The first episode has aired in the U.K. and is available via magic.

The Witness for the Prosecution: Trailer - BBC One


----------



## innocentfreak

jamesl said:


> you should put a link to a description or a youtube vid that gives the premise to the show
> 
> otherwise, what's the point ?


I did, but for some reason videos aren't showing. None of the videos in this thread are showing for me now.

It looks like the forum broke youtube linking.

Yeah Media no longer links youtube. You now have to use YT


----------



## danielhart

Malcontent said:


> *'The Witness for the Prosecution'*
> 
> The first episode has aired in the U.K. and is available via magic.
> 
> The Witness for the Prosecution: Trailer - BBC One


What is magic?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ADG

torrents, streaming, etc.


----------



## wprager

Anyone check out "Glitch" on Netflix? Watched the first episode and was mildly intrigued. Nagging suspicion that it will be ultimately disappointing.


----------



## Malcontent

wprager said:


> Anyone check out "Glitch" on Netflix? Watched the first episode and was mildly intrigued. Nagging suspicion that it will be ultimately disappointing.


I watched it via magic when it aired in Australia back in 2015.

I enjoyed it. Give it a chance.

There is going to be a season 2. It will be released sometime in 2017.


> James Hayes is a small town police man who is called to the local cemetery in the middle of the night after six people have inexplicably risen from the dead in perfect health. With no memory of their identities, they are determined to discover who they are and what has happened to them. James recognises one of them and along with local doctor Elishia Glass, struggles to keep the case hidden from his colleagues, his family and the world. The six people are all linked in some way and the search begins for someone who knows the truth about how and why they have returned.


----------



## BrettStah

I'm going to give Glitch a chance too... thanks for the heads up, wprager!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Jonathan Creek'* - 'DAEMONS ROOST' 2016

A one off special.

Stars Alan Davies.

The series had 5 seasons. The last one being in 2014.

The special has aired in the UK and is available via magic.


> Working from his home in a converted windmill, Jonathan Creek is a magician with a natural ability for solving puzzles. His brilliantly lateral mind helps him to solve mysteries he encounters, primarily because of his friend Madeline Magellan (Caroline Quentin), an investigative journalist.





> Jonathan Creek is called upon to try and uncover what happened to a young woman's family in her eerie childhood home, Daemons' Roost.


Jonathan Creek: Trailer - BBC One


----------



## danielhart

ADG said:


> torrents, streaming, etc.


Aaah duh lol ty

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Malcontent

*'Bruce Springsteen In His Own Words'*


> A 90-minute biographical documentary about Bruce Springsteen, you may think, is for Springsteen fans only. But really anyone who is interested in fame, friendship, family relationships and the creative process will have enjoyed this - a revealing mix of personal testimony, The Boss reading from his recently released autobiography of the same title, Springsteen family home movies, and rarely seen footage of his early career.


It aired in the U.K. recently.

It's just starting to become available via magic.


----------



## Steveknj

Malcontent said:


> *'Bruce Springsteen In His Own Words'*
> 
> It aired in the U.K. recently.
> 
> It's just starting to become available via magic.


Big Boss fan, but I don't do magical means. Hopefully this will become available in the states via legal means at some point.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Delicious'*


> "Set in the stunning Cornish countryside, Delicious is a surprising and compelling story of love, heartbreak, food and female friendship. When your best friend is your husband's ex, can you ever really be friends or will your secrets eventually overwhelm you?
> 
> "Sensual and passionate cook Gina (Dawn French) was once married to Leo Vincent, a successful entrepreneur, chef and hotel owner, with whom she has a daughter. Leo made his fortune from his exceptional Italian cooking - a family tradition he inherited from his ex-wife - and runs the idyllic Penrose Hotel in the Tamar Valley.
> 
> "Since divorcing Gina, Leo's culinary empire has continued to grow, with the fruits of success now being shared with his new wife Sam. However, Leo is keeping a secret which is set to upturn all of their lives. In a friendship already born out of betrayal, Gina and Sam face the secrets and scandal that will bind them together in the most unlikely of circumstances."


The first episode has aired in the U.K.
It's available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Peter Pan Goes Wrong'*


> The Olivier Award-winning Mischief Theatre brings Peter Pan Goes Wrong to BBC One. As part of its commitment to community theatre, the BBC has commissioned The Cornley Polytechnic Drama Society, an amateur dramatics group, to recreate the JM Barrie classic as part of their festive programming. But can they pull it off?
> 
> Narrated by David Suchet and filmed in front of a live audience, watch as Peter Pan flies through the air, Captain Hook and his pirates set adrift in the lagoon, and Tinkerbell is due to light up the stage in a stunning electrical costume&#8230; what can possibly go wrong?! With their trademark comic mayhem, expect hilarious stunts, chaos, technical hitches, flying mishaps and cast disputes on the way to Neverland with hilarious and disastrous results.


It has aired in the U.K. and is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Halcyon'*


> A new period drama series, being hailed as the replacement to Downton Abbey,
> 
> 'The Halcyon' tells the story of a bustling and stylish five star hotel at the centre of London society and a world at war. Secrets and scandal abound as spies and aristocrats rub shoulders with poor staff in lavish surroundings.
> 
> It stars some of of the UK's most acclaimed actors, including Steven Mackintosh (Luther, The Sweeney, Inside Men) and Olivia Williams (Anna Karenina, Hyde Park On Hudson, The Sixth Sense).
> 
> The eight-part series, set in 1940


The first episode has aired in the U.K. and is available via magic.

View the embedded trailer at the following link.

New period drama 'The Halcyon' to premiere on ITV


----------



## Malcontent

*'Silent Witness'*



> Expert forensic pathologists speak on behalf of the voiceless in this compelling crime drama.


Season 20 has started in the U.K. Episode one is available via magic.


----------



## lynncosbm

Malcontent said:


> *'Silent Witness'*
> 
> Season 20 has started in the U.K. Episode one is available via magic.


I just noticed this on BBC. Have you watched it? What did you think?


----------



## Malcontent

lynncosbm said:


> I just noticed this on BBC. Have you watched it? What did you think?


The story is very topical. The episode deals with refugees fleeing Aleppo, Syria and human trafficking. A few murders thrown in for measure. I watched it and it was pretty good. It's going to be a 2 part story with the conclusion in episode 2.


----------



## lynncosbm

Malcontent said:


> The story is very topical. The episode deals with refugees fleeing Aleppo, Syria and human trafficking. A few murders thrown in for measure. I watched it and it was pretty good. It's going to be a 2 part story with the conclusion in episode 2.


Ok thanks, I'll probably give it a watch.


----------



## Malcontent

*'No Offence'*

Season 2 has started airing in the U.K. Episode 1 is available via magic.

This show was create by the same guy that created 'Shameless'.


> No Offence follows the tough but big-hearted bobbies who go above and beyond to bring down the criminal rabble in a crumbling cop-shop. Keeping these streets clean is a Herculean task, enough to demoralize even the keenest rookie - but there's a reason why this hotchpotch of committed cops are on this force, on this side of town. Drug labs, arsonists, neo-Nazis and notorious murderers are all in a day's work for this close-knit team, led by the dizzyingly capable but unquestionably unhinged DI Vivienne Deering. Flanked by her right-hand women - the compassionate but impulsive DC Dinah Kowalska and DS Joy Freers - Deering and her team must crack this case by whatever unconventional means possible.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Unforgotten'*

Season 2 has started to air in the U.K. Episode 1 is available via magic.

Stars Nicola Walker.


> Detectives Cassie and Sunny reunite as they take on a case concerning the remains of a body found locked in a suitcase in the River Lea. As the pair begin the complicated task of trying to identify the body, the stories of four people with apparent links to the victim begin to unfold. Old wounds are reopened when the detectives track down the victim's wife and son, who have been in the dark about his disappearance for 26 years. Who wanted the man dead and why?


I couldn't find a trailer for season 2.

Season 1 trailer to refresh your memory.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Taboo'*


> Set in 1814, Taboo follows James Keziah Delaney, a man who has been to the ends of the earth and comes back irrevocably changed. Believed to be long dead, he returns home to London from Africa to inherit what is left of his father's shipping empire and rebuild a life for himself. But his father's legacy is a poisoned chalice, and with enemies lurking in every dark corner, James must navigate increasingly complex territories to avoid his own death sentence. Encircled by conspiracy, murder and betrayal, a dark family mystery unfolds in a combustible tale of love and treachery.


Stars Tom Hardy.

The first episode has aired in the U.K. It's available via magic.

*It start airing in the USA on January 10 on the FX channel.*

Taboo | SEASON PREMIERE JANUARY 10 | 10PM | FX Networks


----------



## Malcontent

*'Endeavour'*

Season 4 has started airing in the U.K. The first episode is available via magic.


> Set in the mid-sixties, this prequel centres around the early career of Endeavour Morse (Shaun Evans). After leaving his Oxford college without a degree, and spending a short time as a cipher clerk, Morse joins the police working under veteran DI Fred Thursday (Roger Allam). This show was preceded by "Inspector Morse" (1987-2000) starring John Thaw and Kevin Whately.


----------



## Hcour

Endeavour's back! O' happy day! The first three seasons were superb, superior even to "Inspector Morse" IMHO.


----------



## Malcontent

*'PURE'* - Canadian


> PURE, tells the story of Noah Funk, a newly-elected Mennonite pastor, who is determined to rid his community of drug traffickers by betraying a fellow Mennonite to the police. But instead of solving the problem, Noah's actions trigger an ultimatum from Menno mob leader Eli Voss: in order to protect his family he must get involved in the illegal operation. Noah decides that if he must work for the mob, he will secretly gather enough evidence to dismantle the organization.
> 
> Hidden from view, Old Order Mennonites exist in a world all their own, dedicated to living the same plain lifestyle as their ancestors. However, a tiny percentage of outlaw Mennonites controls one of the most efficient drug trafficking operations in North America. Supplied by an unholy alliance with the Juarez Cartel, their pipeline extends from Mexico, through the U.S. and into Canada.
> 
> Noah finds his beliefs and principles challenged every step of the way. Struggling to save his soul and complete his mission, Noah receives help from an unlikely source: his high school nemesis, local cop Bronco Novak. With his law-enforcement career hanging by a thread, Bronco sees the Menno mob case as his ticket to redemption.


The first episode has aired in Canada. It's available via magic.

Trailer:

PURE: Trailer - Videos - Pure


----------



## osu1991

X-Company Series 3 started tonight on CBC in Canada. now available via magic

X Company


----------



## Malcontent

*'Sneaky Pete'* - Amazon


> A con man (Giovanni Ribisi) on the run from a vicious gangster (Bryan Cranston) takes cover from his past by assuming the identity of his prison cellmate, Pete, "reuniting" with Pete's estranged family, a colorful, dysfunctional group that threatens to drag him into a world just as dangerous as the one he's trying to escape - and, just maybe, give him a taste of the loving family he's never had. He begins working at his family run bail bond business where he secretly uses this as a cover to help catch bigger criminals than he ever was. He works alongside his beautiful cousin who is not too sure what his underlying motives are.


Season 1 is available from Amazon.


----------



## Malcontent

*'A Series of Unfortunate Events'* - Netflix


> Based on the internationally best-selling series of books by Lemony Snicket and starring Emmy and Tony Award winner Neil Patrick Harris, A Series of Unfortunate Events recounts the tragic tale of the Baudelaire orphans -- Violet, Klaus, and Sunny - whose evil guardian Count Olaf will stop at nothing to get his hands on their inheritance. The siblings must outsmart Olaf at every turn, foiling his many devious plans and disguises, in order to discover clues to their parents' mysterious death.


Season 1 is available on Netflix.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Real Mad Men of Advertising'* - Smithsonian CHANNEL


> The Real Mad Men of Advertising gave audiences an all-access glimpse into the world of advertising in America during the tumultuous decade of the 1960s. It was inspired by the real men and women of Madison Avenue who perfected the art of the sale and transformed American culture in the process. Who were these people and what were the campaigns that created this consumer culture? Follow the evolution of advertising from the 1950s through the 1980s, via interviews with the industry's top ad executives, and through classic ads and commercials.


It started airing on the Smithsonian channel last Sunday. It's a 4 episode series.


----------



## lambertman

Malcontent said:


> *'The Real Mad Men of Advertising'* - Smithsonian CHANNEL


Thanks. I'm all over this now.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Santa Clarita Diet - *Netflix starts 02-03-2017

Joel and Sheila Hammond are realtors leading vaguely discontented lives in the L.A. suburb of Santa Clarita, until Sheila goes through a dramatic change sending both their lives down a road of death and destruction&#8230; but in a good way.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Apple Tree Yard'*


> What starts out as a simple, reckless mid-life affair between a genetic scientist named Yvonne and a Westminster paper pusher takes an intriguing turn when she realizes he's a spook - then suddenly gets very dark indeed. A provocative study of obsession, longing and just how far down a criminal path desire can take you.


It has started airing in the U.K. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Mary Kills People'* - Canadian


> Set in the morally grey world of assisted suicide, Mary Kills People is an intense, controversial, and thought-provoking drama. The series follows Dr. Mary Harris, a single mother and emergency doctor by day, who also moonlights as an underground angel of death - helping terminally ill patients who want to die and slip away on their own terms. So far Mary has managed to stay under the radar; but business is booming, and her double life is getting complicated. When her world starts to unravel, Mary realizes she's going to have to fight dirty if she's going to stay in the killing game.


It's Canadian. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'No Second Chance'* - Netflix

French with english subtitles on Netflix.


> A doctor is shot in the back in her home, her husband is murdered and her infant daughter kidnapped. Faced with inept police, who at times suspect her, she begins her own hunt for her baby and the culprits.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Cardinal'* - Canadian


> Adapted from author Giles Blunt's award-winning "John Cardinal Mysteries" series, "Cardinal" is a six-episode dramatic thriller that follows Detective John Cardinal (Billy Campbell, "The Killing") on a chilling hunt for a brutal killer in a small Northern Ontario town.


It has started airing in Canada. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Steveknj

lambertman said:


> Thanks. I'm all over this now.


Been watching this one. I like it a lot, and all the tie ins to Mad Men make it fun.


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> Been watching this one. I like it a lot, and all the tie ins to Mad Men make it fun.


What show?


----------



## Malcontent

BrettStah said:


> What show?


'The Real Mad Men of Advertising' - Smithsonian CHANNEL

The Official New TV Show Thread


----------



## wprager

"Cardinal" - a six part "event show" produced in Canada. Stars Billy Campbell. Not sure how/where/if it's available South of the border. Watched the first episode last night. Reminded me of Broadchurch in a few ways.
Cardinal (TV series) - Wikipedia


----------



## Malcontent

wprager said:


> "Cardinal" - a six part "event show" produced in Canada.


I posted about it last week in this thread. I liked the first episode. Has a 'Fortitude' vibe given cold and remote locations that 'Cardinal' is using.

The Official New TV Show Thread


----------



## wprager

Oops, sorry, missed your post on it. The location shots reminded me a lot of Fargo (the movie, never saw the tv show). But the previous case where he failed to find the missing girl/killer, the interplay between him and the female detective, the moody score -- all reminded me a lot of Broadchurch. He's not the "outsider" like Tennant was in Broadchurch, and the snow is a poor substitute for that magnificent cliff. So I'm not saying it's a ripoff or anything.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Idris Elba: Fighter'*


> Idris Elba's journey to becoming a professional fighter starts in London with his training team - best friend, fellow actor and two time World Thai Boxing Champion Warren Brown and trainer to 10 world champions Kieran Keddle. After a setback that puts his fighting dream in jeopardy, Idris travels to Japan to be drilled in iron body conditioning by Okinawan karate master Shinjo Sensei and receives expert advice from Japanese kickboxing legend Masato. But can he put that advice into practice as he takes on his first heavyweight spar?


It has started airing in the U.K. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Legion'* - FX Channel


> David Haller, AKA Legion, is a troubled young man who may be more than human. Since he was a teenager, David has struggled with mental illness. Diagnosed as schizophrenic, David has been in and out of psychiatric hospitals for years. But after a strange encounter with a fellow patient, he's confronted with the possibility that the voices he hears and the visions he sees might be the result of him being a mutant. He's based on the Marvel comics character Legion, the son of X-Men founder Charles Xavier, first introduced in 1985.


Just a reminder that it starts today (02-08-2017).


----------



## Malcontent

*'Newtons Law' *- Australian

From the makers of Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries.


> Newton's Law centers around Josephine Newton, a suburban solicitor with an over-developed sense of responsibility who attempts to return to her briefly glorious stint at the Bar.
> 
> When Josephine's low-flying solicitor's practice is incinerated by a disgruntled client, she is persuaded by her old uni' friend and not-so-secret admirer, Lewis Hughes, to trade the benefits of her brilliant mind for a berth in the lofty glamour of Knox Chambers. With her office destroyed, her marriage collapsing and motherhood fast losing its charm, Josephine decides it's time she took her own aspirations off the back burner and resumed her barrister's robes.
> 
> If only it were that easy to leave her old life behind!


Episodes 1 and 2 are available via magic.


----------



## ADG

Didn't realize Death In Paradise is back on. Already up to episode 6 (season 6).


----------



## ADG

Broadchurch series 3 to begin airing February 27th.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Malcontent said:


> *'No Second Chance'* - Netflix
> 
> French with english subtitles on Netflix.


I am done with 3/6 episodes and it is very good


----------



## lynncosbm

ADG said:


> Broadchurch series 3 to begin airing February 27th.


Ooh, can't wait!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Big Little Lies'* - HBO


> In the affluent beachfront community of Monterey, Cal., a suspicious death at a coastal elementary school fundraiser draws attention to the frictions among some of the mothers. Madeline (Reese Witherspoon) and Celeste (Nicole Kidman), longtime friends and confidantes, welcome newcomer Jane (Shailene Woodley) and her son, Ziggy (Iain Armitage), into their inner circle, much to the chagrin of another mother, Renata (Laura Dern). An incident with the children at school causes battle lines to be drawn.


It starts tonight on HBO.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Good Fight'* - CBS All Access (US)


> Picking up one year after the events of the final broadcast episode of The Good Wife, an enormous financial scam has destroyed the reputation of a young lawyer, Maia Rindell, while simultaneously wiping out her mentor and godmother Diane Lockhart's savings. Forced out of Lockhart & Lee, they join Lucca Quinn at one of Chicago's preeminent law firms.


It starts tonight.


----------



## Allanon

Malcontent said:


> *'The Good Fight'* - CBS All Access (US)
> 
> It starts tonight.


The first episode is also airing on the CBS network channels tonight 2/19 at 8/7c. I checked the guide and it didn't have any more listings for the show so I assume the rest will be on CBS All Access.


----------



## innocentfreak

Trapped starts tonight on Viceland. It originally aired in 2015 in the UK I believe.

A dismembered body is found in a small Icelandic town, and all roads in and out are closed by a severe storm. With outside help unable to reach them and the killer trapped amongst the townfolk, it's up to the local police chief to investigate the murder.


----------



## innocentfreak

Crashing - HBO - starts tonight

CRASHING: Pete Holmes stars as an aspiring stand-up comic who discovers that his wife is unfaithful, leading him to reevaluate his life amidst the New York City comedy scene. Holmes and Judd Apatow executive produce the show, which draws on Holmes' own experiences as a stand-up comic, offering a behind-the-scenes look at the unpredictable world of live comedy. The eight-episode season debuts Feb. 19.


----------



## Malcontent

*'SS-GB'* - U.K



> Drama series based on the novel by Len Deighton.
> 
> It is 1941 and the Germans have won the Battle of Britain. Detective Douglas Archer finds himself working under the brutal SS in occupied London. Archer investigates the murder of a black marketeer. When the glamorous US journalist Barbara Barga is spotted at the scene of the crime, Archer's gut feeling that this crime is far bigger than it would at first seem is confirmed, and he soon finds himself embroiled in a deadly plot.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Bellevue'* - Canada


> Bellevue is a mystery set in a small blue-collar town with a lot of 'good people' who 'live right' and take it upon themselves to make sure the neighbours do too. Anna Paquin stars as Detective Annie Ryder, a cop whose intense and brazen personality has always been at odds with her hometown. When a transgender teen goes missing, Annie dives in to unravel the disappearance that suggests foul play, despite finding herself in a difficult position as she must cast suspicion on people she has known all her life. As the case pulls her further away from her family, she is also confronted by a mysterious person from her past with disturbing answers and a terrifying need to get inside her head.


Stars Anna Paquin.

First episode is available via magic.


----------



## Hcour

innocentfreak said:


> Trapped starts tonight on Viceland. It originally aired in 2015 in the UK I believe.
> 
> A dismembered body is found in a small Icelandic town, and all roads in and out are closed by a severe storm. With outside help unable to reach them and the killer trapped amongst the townfolk, it's up to the local police chief to investigate the murder.


Marathoned this last couple of days. Excellent. Highly recommended.


----------



## Steveknj

Malcontent said:


> *'SS-GB'* - U.K
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.


Read this book. Len Deighton is one of my favorite writers. Hopefully this will make it to streaming at some point.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Stan Lee's Lucky Man'*

*Season 2* has started airing in the U.K. It's available via magic.


> James Nesbitt stars as down on his luck cop DI Harry Clayton whose chance encounter with a mysterious woman and an ancient bracelet that brings him good luck.
> 
> The bad news is that someone very nasty wants it back...


----------



## Hcour

Malcontent said:


> *'The Halcyon'*


Watched the first ep. Not sure if I'll watch another. It was... adequate. As for replacing Downton Abbey, no way. Has none of that show's charm or writing quality. This show feels contrived.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Broadchurch' *

Season 2 Season 3 has started airing in the U.K today.

The first episode of the new season is available via magic.


----------



## weaver

That would be season 3.


----------



## Malcontent

For those who are fans of Mary Berry and her cooking.

*'Mary Berry Everyday'* - U.K

6 episode series. 


> Mary Berry celebrates the everyday food and ingredients she has always loved to cook.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## dswallow

Hcour said:


> Watched the first ep. Not sure if I'll watch another. It was... adequate. As for replacing Downton Abbey, no way. Has none of that show's charm or writing quality. This show feels contrived.


I think you'll discover the sense of identifying with many of the characters as family will come as you watch more of the season.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Replacement'* - U.K.


> The Replacement is a three-part psychological thriller set in Glasgow, which follows the paranoia of a woman who sees her identity being dismantled and can't work out whether the cause is another woman or her own baby.
> 
> When Ellen, a successful architect in her mid-thirties, falls pregnant, she finds maternity cover in Paula: brilliant, enthusiastic and raring to go. Ellen wants to champion her, but something's not right. Ellen begins to fear for her safety when she suspects her maternity cover has a disturbing agenda. Can her suspicions be explained away as female rivalry and her own insecurity of opting out of work at the top of her game&#8230; or do they speak to something deeper?
> 
> This chilling mini-series examines the darker side of working women, motherhood and the issues that arise from making "the right choice".


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## lynncosbm

This has started already? I haven't noticed it on BBC, have to take a look for it.


----------



## Hcour

dswallow said:


> I think you'll discover the sense of identifying with many of the characters as family will come as you watch more of the season.


True that these shows can take a few eps to grow on you. I may give it another shot.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Prime Suspect 1973'* - U.K.

It's a prequel to the classic U.K. show 'Prime Suspect' that starred 'Helen Mirren' as a police detective.


> Prime Suspect 1973 tells the story of 22-year-old Jane Tennison's first days in the police force, in which she endured flagrant sexism before being thrown in at the deep end with a murder enquiry.
> 
> 'Prime Suspect 1973' portrays the young Jane Tennison (Stefanie Martini) at the beginning of her career, revealing why she became such a complex and formidable character in the Metropolitan Police. Sam Reid and Blake Harrison are cast as Jane's superiors DCI Len Bradfield and DS Spencer Gibbs.


The first episode is available via magic.

The only trailer isn't able to be viewed from the States.

It will air in the US on PBS sometime this year.


----------



## ADG

Thanks for that. My wife and I loved the original series and I'm curious to see what they do with this without Helen Mirren.


----------



## eddyj

ADG said:


> Thanks for that. My wife and I loved the original series and I'm curious to see what they do with this without Helen Mirren.


Wasn't there a US version too? Also without Hellen Mirren, and not nearly as good?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

eddyj said:


> Wasn't there a US version too? Also without Helen Mirren, and not nearly as good?


Prime Suspect (TV Series 2011-2012) - IMDb


----------



## Malcontent

*BBC 4 Radio: Dangerous Visions*

BBC Radio 4 - Dangerous Visions, Resistance, Episode 1


> Dangerous Visions on BBC Radio 4 is a season of dramas that present uneasy reflections of the future.
> 
> Mixing classic sci-fi with brand new writing, Dangerous Visions 2017 features thrilling productions supported by a strong line-up of acting talent.
> 
> The 2017 season opens with Val McDermid's three-part thriller Resistance, examining what would happen if antibiotics stop working. The drama, set at a music festival, begins as 150,000 people descend on a farm in the North-East for the open-air event of the summer. Little do they know that a weekend of music and entertainment is the first chapter of an uncertain future.
> 
> Programmes are spread across three weeks. All dramas and readings will be available to listen to online for 30 days. You can also download each drama via the BBC iPlayer Radio app.


The BBC iPlayer RADIO app is available worldwide but those in the US can only stream the shows but can't download them.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Making History* - tonight on Fox

Three friends from two different centuries try to balance the thrill of time travel with the mundane concerns of their everyday lives. Don't miss the series premiere of MAKING HISTORY SUN, MAR 5 at 8:30/7:30c on FOX!


----------



## innocentfreak

Time After Time - tonight on ABC

Jack the Ripper (Josh Bowman) has escaped and it's up to H.G. Wells (Freddie Stroma) to catch the most dangerous man before it's too late. Watch the 2-hour Series Premiere of Time After Time Sunday, March 5 at 9|8c on ABC!


----------



## innocentfreak

The Arrangement - tonight on E!

When Kyle West makes a once in a lifetime offer to Megan Morrison, will she be able to say yes to it all? Watch "The Arrangement" series premiere March 5 on E!


----------



## innocentfreak

Origins: The Journey of Mankind - Monday 3/6/17 on National Geographic Channel.

Hosted by Jason Silva, Origins: The Journey of Humankind rewinds all the way back to the beginning and traces the innovations that made us modern.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Clique'* - U.K.


> Holly and Georgia have been best friends since they were eleven. In their first term at university, they're as close as ever - living in the same halls, taking the same classes, drinking in the same bars. Then they meet the clique, with enigmatic Professor Jude McDermid at their helm, and everything changes. Holly sees the darkness behind these glamourous girls' bright smiles, but oblivious Georgia throws herself into the clique's moneyed, hedonistic lifestyle. Holly is suspicious of these new friends and determined to protect Georgia so follows her into their inner circle.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## gossamer88

Season 3 of ABCs American Crime premieres tonight.



> When a father, Luis Salazar, travels illegally from Mexico into the United States to search for his missing son, he discovers that modern servitude is thriving in the farmlands and agricultural communities. Promised a job and a place to live, these laborers find themselves forced to live in abject poverty. Required to pay for their own food and other essentials, what little money they make is paid back to their employers, and because they will forever be in debt, they can never leave.


----------



## DancnDude

NBC's *Trial & Error *premieres tonight. A review I read compares it favorably to Parks and Recreation.



> In the spirit of true crime documentaries, this outrageous fish-out-of-water comedy centers on bright-eyed New York lawyer Josh Segal (Nicholas D'Agosto), who heads to a tiny Southern town for his first big case. His mission? To defend an eccentric "rollercizing" poetry professor (John Lithgow) accused of the bizarre murder of his beloved wife. Settling into his makeshift office behind a taxidermy shop and meeting his quirky team of local misfits, Josh suspects that winning his first big case will not be easy, especially when his client is always making himself look guilty.
> 
> The cast also includes Jayma Mays, Sherri Shepherd, Steven Boyer and Krysta Rodriguez.
> 
> Jeff Astrof and Matt Miller serve as writers and executive producers. Jeffrey Blitz directs and also serves as an executive producer. "Trial & Error" is produced by Barge Productions and Good Session Productions in association with Warner Bros. Television.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Snatch'* - Crackle 


> Adapted from the movie of the same name, the series centers on a group of twenty-something, up and coming hustlers who stumble upon a truck load of stolen gold bullion and are suddenly thrust into the high-stakes world of organized crime. The group must quickly learn to navigate the treacherous waters of London's underworld as rogue cops, gypsy fighters, international mobsters and local villains descend.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Marvel's Iron Fist'* - Netflix


> After his family meets a tragic fate while on expedition in China, a young Rand is adopted by the people of the mystical lost city of K'un-Lun, where he's taught a magical fighting style and ability to summon the awesome power of the fiery Iron Fist. Years later, he returns to New York to fight crime.


Available for streaming today. It's also available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

'*Oasis*' - Amazon Prime

The pilot episode is available from Amazon Prime. It's also available via magic.

I couldn't find a decent trailer for this show.


> Set in the near future, Oasis tells the story of priest Peter Leigh, who is called to a remote planet where a mysterious multinational company is building the first permanent off-Earth human colony. The planet, Oasis, is humanity's last chance to escape from Earth's impending collapse, but it quickly becomes apparent that it may not be as hospitable to humanity as it seems&#8230;


----------



## Malcontent

*'Vera'* - U.K.


> DCI Vera Stanhope (Brenda Blethyn) is obsessive about her work. She faces the world with caustic wit, guile and courage. Alongside her is Joe Ashworth (David Leon), her right-hand man and surrogate son. Together they tackle each new case with unparalleled professionalism.


Season 7 has started airing in the U.K. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Shots Fired'* - Fox


> When an African-American police officer kills an unarmed white college student, a small town in North Carolina is turned upside-down. Before the town has a chance to grapple with this tragedy, the neglected murder of an African-American teen is brought to light, re-opening wounds that threaten to tear the town apart. Examining the dangerous aftermath of racially charged shootings in a small Southern town, Shots Fired is a dramatic new event series that is a "why done it?" and a "who done it?".


The first episode has already aired (03-22-2017). It's available via magic.


----------



## mattack

It also airs on Saturday and IIRC on one of the cable channels (FX?) in the next week or two..


----------



## Malcontent

*'Grace And Frankie'* - NetFlix

Season 3 is now available on NetFlix.


----------



## wprager

So, has anyone tried Trial & Error? Somehow I missed recording the first two episodes (or was it a double-episode pilot). But I found it on-demand. Not sure I agree with the P&R comparison. There were a couple times I actually laughed out loud. Overall, pretty good.


----------



## lynncosbm

wprager said:


> So, has anyone tried Trial & Error? Somehow I missed recording the first two episodes (or was it a double-episode pilot). But I found it on-demand. Not sure I agree with the P&R comparison. There were a couple times I actually laughed out loud. Overall, pretty good.


I've been watching it, I like it a lot. My kind of humour. ;^)


----------



## BrettStah

We made it through the first episode... does it get better in subsequent episodes? As a huge fan of Parks and Recreation, I was hugely disappointed with the pilot episode.


----------



## innocentfreak

13 Reasons Why - 3/31/17 - Netflix

13 Reasons Why is a new series from Netflix adapted from the best-selling books by Jay Asher. It follows teenager Clay Jensen (Dylan Minnette) as he returns home from school to find a mysterious box with his name on it lying on his porch. Inside he discovers cassette tapes recorded by Hannah Baker (newcomer Katherine Langford) - his classmate and crush - who tragically committed suicide two weeks earlier. On tape, Hannah explains that there are thirteen reasons why she decided to end her life. Will Clay be one of them? If he listens, he'll find out how he made the list. Through Hannah and Clay's dual narratives, 13 Reasons Why weaves an intricate and heart wrenching story of teenage life that will deeply affect viewers.


----------



## innocentfreak

Five Came Back - 3/31/17 - Netflix

Netflix today releases the trailer and confirms a March 31st launch date for its new original documentary series Five Came Back. Adapted from Mark Harris' best-selling book, "Five Came Back: A Story of Hollywood and the Second World War," and directed by Laurent Bouzereau, the three-part docuseries tells the extraordinary story of how Hollywood changed World War II - and how World War II changed Hollywood, through the interwoven experiences of five filmmakers who interrupted their successful careers to serve their country, risk their lives and bring the truth back to the American people: John Ford, William Wyler, John Huston, Frank Capra, and George Stevens. To guide viewers through the different personalities, interweaving chronologies and globe-trotting locales, the Five Came Back team turned to the voices of five modern cinematic masters: Steven Spielberg, Francis Ford Coppola, Guillermo Del Toro, Paul Greengrass and Lawrence Kasdan. Three-time Oscar-winner Meryl Streep provides the narration for Five Came Back.


----------



## innocentfreak

American Playboy: The Hugh Hefner Story - 4/7/17 - Amazon

A fascinating docuseries chronicling Playboy magazine's charismatic founder, Hugh Hefner, and his impact on global culture. Told from his unique perspective with never-before-seen footage from his private archive, discover the captivating story about the man behind the bunny.


----------



## Allanon

*Rebel *- 3/28/17 - BET

This John Singleton crime drama focuses on former Oakland police officer Rebecca "Rebel" Cole (Danielle Moné Truitt), who left the force to become a P.I. after her little brother was killed by the police.


----------



## innocentfreak

Brockmire - 4/5/17 - IFC

It was a swing-and-a-miss for legendary baseball broadcaster Jim Brockmire ten years ago... but can he talk and drink his way back into the major leagues? Starring Hank Azaria, Amanda Peet and Tyrel Jackson Williams.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Line of Duty'* - U.K.

Just a reminder that season 4 has starting airing today. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## lynncosbm

Malcontent said:


> *'Line of Duty'* - U.K.
> 
> Just a reminder that season 4 has starting airing today. The first episode is available via magic.


Thanks, love this show. Started rewatching last week from the beginning to get prepared for the new season.


----------



## vertigo235

Malcontent said:


> *'Shots Fired'* - Fox
> 
> The first episode has already aired (03-22-2017). It's available via magic.


Oh good grief

Edit: says a NC resident


----------



## mattack

wprager said:


> So, has anyone tried Trial & Error? Somehow I missed recording the first two episodes (or was it a double-episode pilot). But I found it on-demand. Not sure I agree with the P&R comparison. There were a couple times I actually laughed out loud. Overall, pretty good.


I think it's VERY VERY funny.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Brockmire'* - IFC/AMC


> A famed major league baseball announcer who suffers an embarrassing and very public meltdown live on the air after discovering his beloved wife's serial infidelity decides to reclaim his career and love life in a small town a decade later.
> 
> Brockmire is produced by Funny or Die and stars Hank Azaria.


The first episode can be streamed from the IFC and AMC website. Perhaps on demand also. Officially starts April 5th.

Available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

'Harlots' - Hulu


> Set against in 18th century Georgian London, Harlots is a family drama offering a new take on the city's most valuable commercial activity: sex. Based on the stories of real women, the series follows Margaret Wells and her daughters as she struggles to reconcile her roles as mother and brothel owner. When her business comes under attack from Lydia Quigley, a rival madam with a ruthless streak, Margaret will fight back, even if it means putting her family at risk. Brown Findlay will star as Charlotte, Margaret's eldest daughter and the city's most coveted courtesan who begins to grapple with her position in both society and her immediate family.


----------



## DevdogAZ

A family drama about a brothel owner? Are they saying it's appropriate for viewing by a family, or it's about a family?


----------



## bantar

Malcontent said:


> The first episode is available via magic.


Did a bit of searching and I'm not finding a solid hit on "via magic". Please explain. I can think of magic ways of getting episodes, but....


----------



## osu1991

bantar said:


> Did a bit of searching and I'm not finding a solid hit on "via magic". Please explain. I can think of magic ways of getting episodes, but....


Torrent or direct download sites


----------



## vertigo235

Or Usenet


----------



## Steveknj

innocentfreak said:


> Five Came Back - 3/31/17 - Netflix
> 
> Netflix today releases the trailer and confirms a March 31st launch date for its new original documentary series Five Came Back. Adapted from Mark Harris' best-selling book, "Five Came Back: A Story of Hollywood and the Second World War," and directed by Laurent Bouzereau, the three-part docuseries tells the extraordinary story of how Hollywood changed World War II - and how World War II changed Hollywood, through the interwoven experiences of five filmmakers who interrupted their successful careers to serve their country, risk their lives and bring the truth back to the American people: John Ford, William Wyler, John Huston, Frank Capra, and George Stevens. To guide viewers through the different personalities, interweaving chronologies and globe-trotting locales, the Five Came Back team turned to the voices of five modern cinematic masters: Steven Spielberg, Francis Ford Coppola, Guillermo Del Toro, Paul Greengrass and Lawrence Kasdan. Three-time Oscar-winner Meryl Streep provides the narration for Five Came Back.


I will definitely watch this. Thanks for the info


----------



## Malcontent

*'Decline and Fall'* - U.K.


> Decline and Fall sees Paul Pennyfeather as an inoffensive divinity student at Oxford University in the 1920s, who is wrongly dismissed for indecent exposure having been made the victim of a prank by The Bollinger Club.
> 
> Dr Fagan is the headmaster of Llanabba, an obscure public school in Wales where Paul first finds employment and works with fellow teacher Grimes. It is at the school that he meets the Honourable Mrs Margot Beste-Chetwynde, who is the mother of one of the pupils.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Carters Get Rich'* - U.K.


> When 11 year old Harry Carter creates the dating app Honc, little did he didn't realise was that it would become the next big social networking app and that it's be bought by a US billionaire, turning his family into instant millionaires.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Wentworth'* - Australia

Season 5 has started.

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## ADG

thanks


----------



## Allanon

*Dimension 404* - 04/04/2017 - Hulu

In the darkest depths of cyberspace, there is another world. A lost dimension, home to wonders unseen, terrors unspeakable, and stories unlike any ever told. Dimension 404 is a science fiction anthology that explores the wonders - and terrors - of our digital age. From outrageous horror comedy to mind-bending action adventure, each episode tells a weird and wild sci-fi tale where the twist ending - is just the beginning. Do not click back. Do not reload. You have reconnected to -Dimension 404.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Sounds like Hulu's version of Black Mirror


----------



## Allanon

DevdogAZ said:


> Sounds like Hulu's version of Black Mirror


Metacritic.com describes it as "Hulu's less dour answer to _Black Mirror"._


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'Decline and Fall'* - U.K.
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.


That was quite enjoyable.


----------



## innocentfreak

I believe 404 is by Rocket Jump. Some of you may be familiar with them from some of their youtube videos.


----------



## Allanon

innocentfreak said:


> I believe 404 is by Rocket Jump. Some of you may be familiar with them from some of their youtube videos.


Yes, they also did _Video Game High School which I enjoyed._


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Son'* - AMC

Stars Pierce Brosnan.

Starts tomorrow (04-08-2017)



> Eli McCullough'transforms from good-natured innocence to calculated violence, as he loses everything on the wild frontier, setting him on the path to building a ranching-and-oil dynasty of unsurpassed wealth and privilege. The Son deftly explores how Eli's ruthlessness and quest for power triggers consequences that span generations, as the McCulloughs rise to become one of the richest families reigning in Texas.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Mist'* - Spike TV

Starts June 22, 2017.


> The Mist, first a Stephen King novel and then a 2007 MGM film directed by Frank Darabont will tell an original story about a seemingly innocuous mist that seeps into a small town but contains limitless havoc. From psychological terrors to otherworldly creatures, the mist causes the town residents' darkest demons to appear forcing them to battle the supernatural event and, more importantly, each other.


----------



## gossamer88

Looks good. I'm in. Would love to catch the movie again.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Seven Types Of Ambiguity'* - Australian


> Based on the critically acclaimed novel by Elliot Perlman.
> 
> Six-year-old Sam Geraghty is taken from his school. Much to the relief of his parents Anna and Joe, Sam is found unharmed hours later and the police arrest ex-schoolteacher, Simon Heywood. But this is far from an open and shut case as it turns out that Simon is Anna's ex-lover, and his neighbour and possible accomplice Angela has an intriguing connection to Joe. Soon Simon's psychiatrist and ally Dr Alex Klima, his lawyer Gina, and even Joe's best mate Mitch get pulled into the vortex where relationships become entangled and moral dilemmas abound about who really is at fault. And it's not a matter of who took Sam, but a question of why.


Stars 'Hugo Weaving'.

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Guerrilla'* - Showtime / U.K.


> Set against the backdrop of one of the most explosive times in U.K. history (1970's), Guerrilla tells the story of a politically active couple who liberate a political prisoner and form a radical underground cell. Their target becomes the "black power desk", a true life counterintelligence unit within the special branch.


Stars Idris Elba. It's a 6 episode series.

Has started airing in the U.K. and will begin on *'Showtime'* tomorrow (04-16-2017).


----------



## Malcontent

*'Doctor Who'*

The new season has started. The first episode has aired in the U.K.

The new episode will air tonight on BBC America.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

And the Doctor Who spin-off Class, which aired in the UK last year, also starts tonight on BBCA (after DW)...


----------



## BrettStah

I thought Class was cancelled?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

BrettStah said:


> I thought Class was cancelled?


The entire first season aired.

As far as I know, there has been no announcement one way or the other about a second season.


----------



## BrettStah

I think I'm recalling this article:
There's news about the future of Doctor Who spin-off Class

But now I'm seeing that the above story was refuted:
Class: Doctor Who spinoff has not been "axed", says Moffat


----------



## HerronScott

Malcontent said:


> *'Broadchurch' *
> 
> Season 2 Season 3 has started airing in the U.K today.
> 
> The first episode of the new season is available via magic.


Sigh, when it BBCA going to start broadcasting this. It's been on their website forever now as coming with no date.

Scott


----------



## thewebgal

We Tivoed Doctor Who last night (S10E01) - and I saw the ads throughout it for CLASS - - I'd heard of it but didn't know it was going to be shown here or not - but - I can't find it in the blankey blank PROGRAM Guide - and - it doesn't come up when I search or it!
So how do I find Class S01E01 to record it ...!!



Rob Helmerichs said:


> And the Doctor Who spin-off Class, which aired in the UK last year, also starts tonight on BBCA (after DW)...


----------



## HerronScott

thewebgal said:


> We Tivoed Doctor Who last night (S10E01) - and I saw the ads throughout it for CLASS - - I'd heard of it but didn't know it was going to be shown here or not - but - I can't find it in the blankey blank PROGRAM Guide - and - it doesn't come up when I search or it!
> So how do I find Class S01E01 to record it ...!!


It was on immediately after Doctor Who.

I found it with Search but because it's such a common word and there are lots of matches, you have to scroll down 3 pages with sort set to "best match" which searches based on some kind of popular algorithm. It's actually worse when you change sort to "name" because it's such a common word (8 pages down).

Scott


----------



## tvmaster2

HerronScott said:


> Sigh, when it BBCA going to start broadcasting this. It's been on their website forever now as coming with no date.
> 
> Scott


Showcase Network in Canada started broadcasting season three the same time BBC did. No idea why BBCA has delayed.


----------



## osu1991

tvmaster2 said:


> Showcase Network in Canada started broadcasting season three the same time BBC did. No idea why BBCA has delayed.


Broadchurch is an ITV property not BBC. 
My guess is it won't be shown on BBC America until late June early July once Doctor Who and Class ends, although it could start earlier now that Top Gear UK has ended its season on BBC America.


----------



## tvmaster2

osu1991 said:


> Broadchurch is an ITV property not BBC.
> My guess is it won't be shown on BBC America until late June early July once Doctor Who and Class ends, although it could start earlier now that Top Gear UK has ended its season on BBC America.


It's ITV? Well there you go, that explains it. How do we explain all-day Star Trek marathons on BBCA? lol


----------



## osu1991

tvmaster2 said:


> It's ITV? Well there you go, that explains it. How do we explain all-day Star Trek marathons on BBCA? lol


Stupid US programming chiefs at Discovery/AMC, that think US viewers have no desire to watch actual British programming instead of something that just has a few Brit actors/actresses is the reason for the all day marathons of Star Trek, Star Trek TNG, Star Trek Voyager, CSI Miami and whatever other crap is on BBC America during the week.

Saying Broadchurch aired on BBC instead of ITV in the UK is just lack of knowledge gained from years of acquiring non US based tv via powerful magic.


----------



## tvmaster2

osu1991 said:


> Stupid US programming chiefs at Discovery/AMC, that think US viewers have no desire to watch actual British programming instead of something that just has a few Brit actors/actresses is the reason for the all day marathons of Star Trek, Star Trek TNG, Star Trek Voyager, CSI Miami and whatever other crap is on BBC America during the week.
> 
> Saying Broadchurch aired on BBC instead of ITV in the UK is just lack of knowledge gained from years of acquiring non US based tv via powerful magic.


Or, since I actually watch all three BBC's, just a mistake  What's the Canadian version of Broadchurch called? Did they ever do a second season?


----------



## osu1991

tvmaster2 said:


> Or, since I actually watch all three BBC's, just a mistake  What's the Canadian version of Broadchurch called? Did they ever do a second season?


US version was GracePoint. It was filmed in Canada and cancelled after the one series


----------



## tvmaster2

tvmaster2 said:


> Or, since I actually watch all three BBC's, just a mistake





osu1991 said:


> US version was GracePoint. It was filmed in Canada and cancelled after the one series


Gracepoint, thanks. Identical save for his accent. How weird was that. Surely that didn't make a difference to American viewers, did it?


----------



## osu1991

tvmaster2 said:


> Gracepoint, thanks. Identical save for his accent. How weird was that. Surely that didn't make a difference to American viewers, did it?


I think that's why no one tuned in, including me. It was virtually the same for several episodes before differing much and Fox changed it in look and feel to supposedly appeal to a US audience. Everyone had already seen the story play out on Broadchurch on BBC America, so why tune in to the same thing on Fox. It was pretty much doomed from the start


----------



## Malcontent

*'Born To Kill'* - U.K.


> Born to Kill is a haunting exploration of the mind of Sam, played by newcomer Jack Rowan, a teenager who's on the verge of acting out hidden psychopathic desires. He lives with his protective mum Jenny (Romola Garai), a geriatric nurse, and thinks his dad died in a car crash&#8230;
> 
> While working at the local hospital, Jenny meets the charming Bill (Daniel Mays). New to town with his moody teenage daughter Chrissy, played by rising star Lara Peake, Bill's trying to reconnect with his elderly mother Margaret (Elizabeth Counsell). Just as Jenny and Bill start to hit it off, their kids meet at school and also form an instant attraction. Sam feels like he's finally met someone that he can relate to, but does she really share his desire&#8230; to kill?
> 
> At the same time, Jenny learns that her ex, Sam's dad, a violent man named Peter (Richard Coyle), is nearing his parole date. Jenny must now face telling her son that not only is his father alive, he's also a convicted murderer.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Hotel Beau Séjour'* - Netflix (Belgium)

Subtitled in English.



> Hotel Beau Séjour is a 10-episode mystery series.
> 
> Kato, a murdered girl, sets out to solve her own murder. There's just one problem: she's dead. Nobody can see or hear her. However, Kato gradually realises that there are a few people who can actually see her, as if she's among the living. Some of them she knows, others she doesn't. What has happened to her? Is she really dead and, if so, how come she's still among the living? And how come a few people can still see her? And why them specifically? In her search to uncover the truth, Kato will discover that a lot of secrets lie dormant under the surface of her supposedly peaceful village community.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Malcontent said:


> *'Guerrilla'* - Showtime / U.K.
> 
> Stars Idris Elba. It's a 6 episode series.
> 
> Has started airing in the U.K. and will begin on *'Showtime'* tomorrow (04-16-2017).


I tried to watch the first episode. Got about halfway through and was completely bored.


----------



## Howie

I just managed to make it through the whole thing. It did get a little better toward the end. A little more guerrilla-ish, if you will. I'll watch another one anyway.


----------



## Mikeguy

Malcontent said:


> *'Born To Kill'* - U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Born to Kill is a haunting exploration of the mind of Sam, played by newcomer Jack Rowan, a teenager who's on the verge of acting out hidden psychopathic desires. He lives with his protective mum Jenny (Romola Garai), a geriatric nurse, and thinks his dad died in a car crash&#8230;
> 
> While working at the local hospital, Jenny meets the charming Bill (Daniel Mays). New to town with his moody teenage daughter Chrissy, played by rising star Lara Peake, Bill's trying to reconnect with his elderly mother Margaret (Elizabeth Counsell). Just as Jenny and Bill start to hit it off, their kids meet at school and also form an instant attraction. Sam feels like he's finally met someone that he can relate to, but does she really share his desire&#8230; to kill?
> 
> At the same time, Jenny learns that her ex, Sam's dad, a violent man named Peter (Richard Coyle), is nearing his parole date. Jenny must now face telling her son that not only is his father alive, he's also a convicted murderer.
> 
> 
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.
Click to expand...

That description is enough to make me want to watch a Disney movie . . . .


----------



## Malcontent

*'Grantchester'* - U.K.

Season 3 has started. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## ADG

Malcontent said:


> *'Grantchester'* - U.K.
> 
> Season 3 has started. The first episode is available via magic.


Thanks


----------



## thewebgal

I set up a MANUAL recording to catch CLASS on BBCA at 10PM on Sat night just after 9PM Doctor Who - and it looks like the TIVO thinks that is another occurence of Doctor Who - so I got the manual recording and a 2nd copy as Doctor Who. Looks like the Schedule doesn't really know what it is ... sigh ... but at least its there ...


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'Born To Kill'* - U.K.
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.


Satisfyingly disturbing.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Little Boy Blue'* - U.K.


> Based on a true story, Little Boy Blue explores the devastating impact of an innocent child's murder amid a wave of gang violence. the four-part drama tells the story of the murder of 11-year-old Rhys Jones in Croxteth, Liverpool, in 2007. It explores Melanie's and Steve's ordeal, and tells the story of how Rhys's murderer and associates were eventually brought to justice.


The first episode is available via magic.

The trailer appears to not be watchable outside the U.K.

Little Boy Blue start time, cast and first trailer from ITV's new drama


----------



## HerronScott

thewebgal said:


> I set up a MANUAL recording to catch CLASS on BBCA at 10PM on Sat night just after 9PM Doctor Who - and it looks like the TIVO thinks that is another occurence of Doctor Who - so I got the manual recording and a 2nd copy as Doctor Who. Looks like the Schedule doesn't really know what it is ... sigh ... but at least its there ...


The Doctor Who episodes were an hour and 10 minutes long so Class didn't start until 10:10pm. If you started your manual recording at 10:00pm it would have assigned the name of the current show to the recording which would be Doctor Who.

Scott


----------



## series5orpremier

The Roseanne revival is a go for 8 episodes. Roseanne, John Goodman, and Sara Gilbert are already on board and Laurie Metcalf is in talks. To be aired on ABC or Netflix.

'Roseanne' lives again as the latest show to get a revival


----------



## Malcontent

*'Orange Is The New Black'* - Netflix

*Season 5* was leaked early.

It was reported in the news that a hacker tried to extort money from Netflix and threatened to release the season before it's official June release. Netflix didn't respond and episodes started to appear on sites.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I can wait.


----------



## john4200

Malcontent said:


> *'*
> It was reported in the news that a hacker tried to extort money from Netflix and threatened to release the season before it's official June release.


That hacker is a fool. No way Netflix pays, but it may energize Netflix to beef up their security and DRM to prevent future leaks.


----------



## osu1991

john4200 said:


> That hacker is a fool. No way Netflix pays, but it may energize Netflix to beef up their security and DRM to prevent future leaks.


It wasnt taken from Netflix, but from a post production company server, along with some shows from a couple of other networks.


----------



## john4200

osu1991 said:


> It wasnt taken from Netflix, but from a post production company server, along with some shows from a couple of other networks.


I'm aware. That does mean Netflix cannot tighten security by pressuring their contractors to increase security, or by changing to other contractors, or bringing more in-house. And increasing security across the board, including better DRM, as part of a complete overhaul.


----------



## BrettStah

john4200 said:


> I'm aware. That does mean Netflix cannot tighten security by pressuring their contractors to increase security, or by changing to other contractors, or bringing more in-house. And increasing security across the board, including better DRM, as part of a complete overhaul.


And? Sounds like a good idea for Netflix to do. They can't stop folks from making copies though - that's a pipe dream.


----------



## john4200

BrettStah said:


> And? Sounds like a good idea for Netflix to do. They can't stop folks from making copies though - that's a pipe dream.


They can certainly make a good try. Strong enough DRM makes it really difficult for people to make good digital copies. The crackers have to go to extreme lengths to get it. I don't think the current Netflix system has been cracked, as far as I know. I think they have to tap into an analog signal and re-digitize it. And if Netflix is willing to go far enough, they could even close that hole by requiring all components in the system to be DRM-certified with no analog path.


----------



## BrettStah

If it outputs via HDMI, it can be copied.


----------



## john4200

BrettStah said:


> If it outputs via HDMI, it can be copied.


Not necessarily. There are various types of copy-protection that can operate over HDMI that require trusted connections and handshakes. One example is HDCP. But it would certainly be possible to do much better than HDCP if people are sufficiently motivated.


----------



## BrettStah

john4200 said:


> Not necessarily. There are various types of copy-protection that can operate over HDMI that require trusted connections and handshakes. One example is HDCP.


And there are ways of capturing the output of HDCP protected content. Some HDMI splitters will strip the HDCP protection, for example.


----------



## john4200

BrettStah said:


> And there are ways of capturing the output of HDCP protected content. Some HDMI splitters will strip the HDCP protection, for example.


You need to read what I wrote, and think about it. Either that, or learn more about protected video paths.


----------



## BrettStah

john4200 said:


> You need to read what I wrote, and think about it. Either that, or learn more about protected video paths.


I read what you wrote, and I am still saying that there are ways of capturing the output via HDMI, regardless of HDCP on the source.


----------



## john4200

BrettStah said:


> I read what you wrote, and I am still saying that there are ways of capturing the output via HDMI, regardless of HDCP on the source.


You neglected the thinking part.


----------



## BrettStah

Nope.


----------



## john4200

BrettStah said:


> Nope.


Which part of "HDCP is one example", did you think about? Did you really think about it and conclude that it is possible to instantly crack any form of protected-path encryption that goes over HDMI? If so, you are some sort of cryptographic genius, and you should be able to be hired at a high salary in a prestigious position at any number of corporate or government jobs involving cryptography.


----------



## dswallow

john4200 said:


> Which part of "HDCP is one example", did you think about? Did you really think about it and conclude that it is possible to instantly crack any form of protected-path encryption that goes over HDMI? If so, you are some sort of cryptographic genius, and you should be able to be hired at a high salary in a prestigious position at any number of corporate or government jobs involving cryptography.


Well, there are devices that expose the decrypted video from an HDCP connection (i.e., non-compliant HDCP decryption over digital connections). And back in 2010 the master key for creating HDCP keys got out. Protecting content over HDMI in a way that cannot be broken now would require obsoleting all current HDMI equipment. Good luck with that. Now changes were made in HDMI 2.0, 2.1 and 2.2, all of which have since been broken again. There's even a device you can/could buy that circumvented HDMI 2.2 out of the box by converting it to compliant earlier HDMI versions, which are broken.

Where there's a will, there will be a leak and a way.


----------



## delgadobb

innocentfreak said:


> Brockmire - 4/5/17 - IFC
> 
> It was a swing-and-a-miss for legendary baseball broadcaster Jim Brockmire ten years ago... but can he talk and drink his way back into the major leagues? Starring Hank Azaria, Amanda Peet and Tyrel Jackson Williams.


As long as you can live with a couple caveats, this is a brilliant show. The first few episodes, anyways - I hope it carries that through the season.

First caveat: don't watch this with small children or ultra-conservative types. It's very 'colorful' & has adult language & themes.

Second, the type of humor needs to work for you. It kinda reminds me of the feel of 'Slap Shot' with a few other things mixed in ... if I had been drinking soda while watching, I probably would have snorted some out my nose. I laughed that hard.

A Brockmire home run call "That ball CAN NOT be buried in a Jewish cemetery because it just got TATTOOED!"

I'd love to post more quotes (and maybe eventually I will) but don't want to spoil the fun for someone who hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## ADG

May I politely suggest that there is probably a better place for your conversation about this hacker than this thread? Thank you.


----------



## BrettStah

john4200 said:


> Which part of "HDCP is one example", did you think about? Did you really think about it and conclude that it is possible to instantly crack any form of protected-path encryption that goes over HDMI? If so, you are some sort of cryptographic genius, and you should be able to be hired at a high salary in a prestigious position at any number of corporate or government jobs involving cryptography.


Anything that is expected to be able to be played on actual TVs and is sent via HDMI can currently be copied. If you're talking about protection schemes that aren't in actual use with actual consumer TVs, then that's a different theoretical topic that isn't relevant to Netflix piracy, assuming Netflix thinks it's important for their content to be able to be played on actual TVs via HDMI.


----------



## john4200

BrettStah said:


> Anything that is expected to be able to be played on actual TVs and is sent via HDMI can currently be copied. If you're talking about protection schemes that aren't in actual use with actual consumer TVs, then that's a different theoretical topic that isn't relevant to Netflix piracy, assuming Netflix thinks it's important for their content to be able to be played on actual TVs via HDMI.


Clearly you did not read what I wrote. I was not talking about existing protection systems. And obviously anything Netflix would come up with would need to work on most TVs.

You really need to learn more about what can (and could) be done with protected-path encryption. You might want to start with some of amazon's recent methods and extrapolate from there.


----------



## BrettStah

Anything that is streamable can be ripped/captured/pirated. I've yet to hear/read or anything that can't. Amazon, Hulu, Netflix, DirecTV, etc. The pirates have tools that can grab the content right from PCs/Macs, and/or via the HDMI output (using devices which convince the source device that a successful HDCP handshake has been made). Search Usenet and thepopular series from Amazon, Hulu, Netflix, etc. are available in high quality versions.


----------



## Hcour

This is so weird. I keep clicking on "The Official New TV Show Thread" but I end up in some really boring thread about piracy and encryption. Must be some glitch in the new forum update. Very strange.


----------



## BrettStah

Yeah, we went down a rabbit hole there. I'll stop discussing the topic in this thread. If John wants to keep debating it, he can make a new thread in the topic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Jamestown'* - U.K.


> Set in 1619, "Jamestown" follows the first English settlers as they establish a community in the New World. Amongst those landing onshore are a group of women destined to be married to the men of Jamestown, including three spirited women from England.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## innocentfreak

Loaded Starts 5/8/17 I believe in the UK

Channel 4 comedy drama about four friends who become millionaires. 8 episodes (1 series) in 2017. Stars Jim Howick, Samuel Anderson, Jonny Sweet, Nick Helm and others.


----------



## Malcontent

A sneak peek at some of the horrors and destruction that lies inside *'The Mist'*. Premieres Thursday, June 22nd on Spike.


----------



## innocentfreak

Not the usual trailer for this thread, but shows flashes of some of the upcoming BBC programs.


----------



## Malcontent

J.J. Abrams & Stephen King's 'Castle Rock' Gets 10-Episode Series Order From Hulu


> Hulu has given a 10-episode order to Castle Rock, a psychological-horror drama series from J.J. Abrams and Stephen King.
> 
> As previously announced, the series, which hails from Abrams' Bad Robot and Warner Bros TV where the company is under a deal, is based on world created by King in his works. It is named after Castle Rock, the fictional town in King's native Maine that is featured prominently in a number of his novels, novellas, and short stories, including Cujo, The Dark Half and Needful Things, novella The Body and short stories Rita Hayworth and The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Gifted'*

X-Men related tv series.

Will air later this year.


> THE GIFTED, from Marvel, tells the story of a suburban couple whose ordinary lives are rocked by the sudden discovery that their children possess mutant powers. Forced to go on the run from a hostile government, the family joins up with an underground network of mutants and must fight to survive.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Interesting that Disney is allowing a Marvel show to air on FOX rather than keeping it for ABC. They must not have thought too highly of it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> Interesting that Disney is allowing a Marvel show to air on FOX rather than keeping it for ABC. They must not have thought too highly of it.


It's an X-Men show. Marvel and Disney have no control over where it airs...it's a Fox property.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's an X-Men show. Marvel and Disney have no control over where it airs...it's a Fox property.


Oh yeah, that's right. I forgot FOX owns the rights to X-Men. I guess I figured that was just for the movies, but it makes sense that it would extend to TV properties as well (and why Legion was able to air on FX).


----------



## Malcontent

'*Three Girls'* - U.K.


> Three Girls tells the true story of three of the children who were victims in the 2012 grooming and sex trafficking case in Rochdale.
> 
> Holly is new to Rochdale and keen to make friends and fit in. She finds herself drawn into a world she cannot escape, despite her pleas for help. It's a world that is all too familiar to sexual health worker Sara, who has been recording and reporting cases of child abuse for years.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Kat and Alfie: Redwater'* - U.K.


> EastEnders spin-off series, in which Kathleen and Alfie Moon arrive in the sleepy Irish village of Redwater on a quest to find Kathleen's long-lost son. Six episode series.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'BLACK LIGHTNING'* - CW

Will start sometime in 2017-2018.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Janet King'* - Australia

Season 3 has started airing. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Paula'* - U.K.


> A thriller about Paula, a chemistry teacher whose life is turned upside down after a one-night stand with James. They become locked in a dance of destruction. Only one can survive.


The first episode has aired and is available via magic.


----------



## mattack

Malcontent said:


> A sneak peek at some of the horrors and destruction that lies inside *'The Mist'*. Premieres Thursday, June 22nd on Spike.


weird, was a movie (10 years ago), and obviously a book before that.. I like SK, and now have Spike again, so will check it out. (I didn't make it through The Dome show though.. mostly too much other stuff to watch, what I watched was decent but fell off the end of what I cared about.)


----------



## ADG

Malcontent said:


> *'Janet King'* - Australia
> 
> Season 3 has started airing. The first episode is available via magic.


Thanks


----------



## innocentfreak

*I'm Dying Up Here* on Showtime starts June 4th.

Possible NSFW warning. They have a couple trailers that say unscensored, but this one didn't, but being Showtime you never know.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Loch Ness' *- U.K.

Murder mystery.



> Written by Stephen Brady (Fortitude, Vera, Silent Witness).
> 
> In a community nourished and sustained by myth and bordered by untamed nature, the search for a serial killer becomes a matter of life and death for local detective Annie Redford who is trying to cope with her first murder case. When the body of local man Niall Swift is found at the foot of Carn Mohr Mountain and an isolated human heart on the loch shore, the town's normality is shattered and the nightmare begins. Chillingly, the beautiful scenery, undulating Highlands and vast expansive loch becomes a character in it's own right adding a haunting depth to the community's plight.


I couldn't find a trailer for this show.

The first season recently finished and the 6 episodes are available via magic.


----------



## innocentfreak

This must be the first magical show which doesn't show for me anywhere.


----------



## Malcontent

Check file hosting sites.

*Edit:*

Video quality of the releases isn't the greatest. It's the worst I've seen in awhile. I would wait until better quality makes it out.


----------



## osu1991

innocentfreak said:


> This must be the first magical show which doesn't show for me anywhere.





Malcontent said:


> Check file hosting sites.
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> Video quality of the releases isn't the greatest. It's the worst I've seen in awhile. I would wait until better quality makes it out.


Those appear to be very bad web captures from Foxtel in Australia. For some reason ITV postponed the UK premiere, but went ahead with the overseas release around April 20th. It's now scheduled to air in June on ITV so expect normal rips then. AcornTV has the US rights and it will begin streaming on Acorn June 19th. It is titled as Loch Ness for all the international releases.


----------



## ADG

innocentfreak said:


> This must be the first magical show which doesn't show for me anywhere.


I found the first episode only (posted a couple of days ago) in a "usual" place. I'm guessing the rest of the episodes will appear weekly.


----------



## osu1991

If you like car shows this started today in the UK

*Paul Hollywood's Big Continental Road Trip*
Paul Hollywood road trips around the continent.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Broken'* - U.K.


> Father Michael, a Catholic priest presiding over a Northern urban parish who is Modern, maverick, and reassuringly flawed; must be confidante, counselor and confessor to a congregation struggling to reconcile its beliefs with the challenges of daily life.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'THE ALIENIST'* - TNT

Will start late 2017.


> The Alienist, based on the Anthony Award-winning New York Times bestseller by Caleb Carr, is a fast-paced and atmospheric psychological thriller set in the fascinating and gritty world of Gilded Age New York City. After a series of haunting and gruesome murders, psychiatrist Dr. Laszlo Kreizler, newspaper reporter John Moore and police commissioner Theodore Roosevelt come together employing emerging disciplines of psychology and early crime investigation techniques to track down one of New York City's first serial killers.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> *'Hotel Beau Séjour'* - Netflix (Belgium)
> 
> Subtitled in English.


I'm only two episodes in, but so far it's wonderful. The lead actor is great. Her reactions to her...condition are perfect. And I'm _really _curious to see where it's going.


----------



## lynncosbm

Malcontent said:


> *'Broken'* - U.K.
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.


Wow, Sean Bean and Adrian Dunbar from Line of Duty! I'll watch this for sure!


----------



## Malcontent

*'THE MIST'* - _Official Trailer_

'The Mist' will premiere on Spike TV on June 22, 2017.


----------



## Craigbob

Malcontent said:


> *'THE ALIENIST'* - TNT
> Will start late 2017.


I loved the book, have yet to read the sequel. Looking forward to this one. I hope they do it justice. That said I'll have to watch the trailer later as I'm at work.


----------



## Malcontent

'*Ackley Bridge' - *U.K.



> Ackley Bridge is a Yorkshire mill town, home to largely divided white and Asian populations. Like the communities, the school systems have also become segregated. However as two formerly isolated comprehensives are merged into a brand new academy, Ackley Bridge College, the lives and cultures of each are set to collide. Lessons are about to be learnt in and out of the classroom, even if education isn't the first thing on the agenda.


The first episode is available via magic.





*
*


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> *'The Loch' *- U.K.
> 
> Murder mystery.
> 
> Written by Fortitude's Stephen Brady and exec produced by Tim Haines (Beowulf), Loch Ness centers on a community nourished and sustained by myth, and bordered by untamed nature. There, the search for a serial killer becomes a matter of life and death for local detective Annie Cathro who is trying to cope with her first murder case. Laura Fraser (Breaking Bad, The Missing), Siobhan Finneran (Happy Valley, Downton Abbey) and John Sessions (Florence Foster Jenkins) star alongside Don Gilet, Gray O'Brien and William Ash.
> 
> I couldn't find a trailer for this show.
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.


The first episode has aired in the U.K. and is available via magic. HD quality.

Lower quality versions were captured when it was released in Australia last week. They were unwatchable.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Fearless'* - U.K.


> Emma Banville is a solicitor known for defending lost causes. She's investigating the killing of a schoolgirl in East Anglia and trying to free the man she thinks was wrongly convicted of the girl's murder. As she digs ever deeper into the case, she begins to sense powerful forces, in the police and the intelligence services at home and abroad, who want to stop her uncovering the truth.
> 
> Fearless is written by 'Homeland' writer and executive producer Patrick Harbinson.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

*'Dramaworld'* - US/Korea



> What is the most exciting - and most terrifying - thing that can happen to a K-drama fanatic? Claire Duncan is a 20-year-old college student who finds her real life boring. Maybe that's because she's never looking up, instead having her nose buried in her smartphone and watching her favorite Korean drama, "Taste of Love," starring her favorite actor Joon Park (Sean Dulake). Joon Park plays the hot chef and protagonists in "Taste of Love" who is still waiting for his one true love to come into his life. Through a touch of the supernatural and a sprinkle of magic, Claire's desire to shed her own boring life and live in the world of "Taste of Love" comes true when she is transported into her favorite drama and comes face-to-face with Joon Park! There, Claire also meets the mysterious waiter Seth Ko, who made his own journey into the drama years ago from the real world and mentors Claire on how to navigate the dramaworld. When the appearance of Claire throws "Taste of Love" off-balance, causing other dramas to splice into the series, what kind of crazy adventure will Claire experience? "Dramaworld" is a 2016 Viki original series. Set in Los Angeles and Seoul, the first-ever American-Korean mashup series is written by Josh Billig and Chris Martin and directed by Chris Martin.







Dramaworld


----------



## MikeCC

Rob Helmerichs said:


> *'Dramaworld'* - US/Korea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dramaworld


I watched the entire series on Netflix. It is all of 10 episodes, all of them _very_ short. The longest episode is just 18 minutes, and the shortest is 9 minutes.

Can I really binge a show if I can watch the whole thing in less time than it takes to watch a baseball game?


----------



## Malcontent

*'Snowfall'* - FX

Starts July 5, 2017.



> Los Angeles, 1983. A storm is coming and it's name is crack. Snowfall is a one-hour drama set against the infancy of the crack cocaine epidemic and it's ultimate radical impact on the culture as we know it. The story follows three characters on a violent collision course: Franklin Saint, young street entrepreneur on a quest for power; Gustavo "El Oso" Zapata, a Mexican wrestler caught up in a power struggle within a crime family; Teddy McDonald, a CIA operative running from a dark past who begins an off-book operation to fund the Nicaraguan Contras and Lucia Villanueva, the self-possessed daughter of a Mexican crime lord.


----------



## Steveknj

Is it me or does there seem to be a bunch of these REALLY gritty crime related dramas? I'm much less in the mood to sit through these now with all of what is going on in the world. TV is more escapist for me.


----------



## osu1991

Steveknj said:


> Is it me or does there seem to be a bunch of these REALLY gritty crime related dramas? I'm much less in the mood to sit through these now with all of what is going on in the world. TV is more escapist for me.


Had no interest in them a few years ago and still have no interest in them.


----------



## Steveknj

osu1991 said:


> Had no interest in them a few years ago and still have no interest in them.


I don't mind the occasional one, but there are SO many that it just seems like either TV production is encouraging so many of them now, or this country is just in a dark mood. BTW I feel the same about all of these dark superhero movies. It's just don't want to spend a lot of time being depressed by what I see on TV.


----------



## bicker

Steveknj said:


> Is it me or does there seem to be a bunch of these REALLY gritty crime related dramas? I'm much less in the mood to sit through these now with all of what is going on in the world. TV is more escapist for me.


I think my spouse is getting fed up with my how narrow my Netflix choices have gotten. I'm even avoiding period pieces/historical fiction now, because they are too "real". 

Of course, while my List contains fantastical fluff, my spouse's List contains animated films, especially those that have talking animals in them. We each seek to escape reality in our own way.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Riviera'* - U.K.


> Georgina is newly married to billionaire Constantine Clios when he is killed in a yacht explosion. She is shocked to discover the fortune that maintained his immaculate, ever-so-tasteful lifestyle is tainted with dishonesty, double-dealing, crime, and ultimately murder.
> 
> Helped by Constantine's first wife, Georgina will undergo an education in lying, double-dealing, outright theft and shocking criminality. She has to learn fast to maintain the Clios mansion and save the family from its enemies and from itself. Hiding her bloodstained fingers inside Chanel gloves, she soon reveals herself to be an A-plus student in the brutal art of survival.


Stars Julia Stiles.

The first episode is available via magic. From what I can tell the whole season is going to be released at one time. More episodes may be showing up sooner then later.


----------



## Steveknj

bicker said:


> I think my spouse is getting fed up with my how narrow my Netflix choices have gotten. I'm even avoiding period pieces/historical fiction now, because they are too "real".
> 
> Of course, while my List contains fantastical fluff, my spouse's List contains animated films, especially those that have talking animals in them. We each seek to escape reality in our own way.


But I wonder if that's really "real" or just directors thinking that's what people want to see. I guess there being so many of them (and the new license to show whatever you want via streaming or even some cable channels), it must be what people want to see. I personally don't mind the occasional show like this, but sometimes I just like stuff less gritty and more fun.


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> *'Prime Suspect 1973'* - U.K.
> 
> It's a prequel to the classic U.K. show 'Prime Suspect' that starred 'Helen Mirren' as a police detective.
> 
> It will air in the US on PBS sometime this year.


It going start airing on PBS's 'Masterpiece' starting June 25, 2017. The show is being called *'Prime Suspect: Tennison*'.


> Prime Suspect 1973 tells the story of 22-year-old Jane Tennison's first days in the police force, in which she endured flagrant sexism before being thrown in at the deep end with a murder enquiry.
> 
> 'Prime Suspect 1973' portrays the young Jane Tennison (Stefanie Martini) at the beginning of her career, revealing why she became such a complex and formidable character in the Metropolitan Police. Sam Reid and Blake Harrison are cast as Jane's superiors DCI Len Bradfield and DS Spencer Gibbs.


----------



## Hcour

> It going start airing on PBS's 'Masterpiece' starting June 25, 2017. The show is being called *'Prime Suspect: Tennison*'.


I'm halfway through the season. Doesn't have quite the same dirty, seedy atmosphere that made the original feel so realistic, but it's still very good. And Martini is certainly easy on the eyes.


----------



## gossamer88

The Mist premieres on Spike this Thursday.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Hospital'* - U.K.


> Filmed over six weeks during the past three months, Hospital is the story of the NHS in unprecedented times.
> 
> Edited and broadcast within weeks of filming, this timely six part series for BBC Two will capture the day-to-day realities facing the NHS right now.
> 
> Shown from multiple perspectives and for the first time, the audience will see the extraordinary dilemmas and decision-making which happen every day for the consultants, surgeons and bed managers, all of which have profound consequences for patients and treatments.
> 
> With exceptional access to one of the UK's biggest and busiest NHS Trusts, Hospital will bring audiences intensely close to the issues and challenges that continually dominate the headlines.


Season 2 has started. The first episode of season 2 has aired and is available via magic.

*What makes this episode special is that it deals with the terrorist attack at Westminster Bridge in London back in March.*

The episode deals with the way the hospital and it's staff deal with the emergency. The hospital is about 3 miles away from attack. A few of the victims were sent to their emergency room.

What made it powerful for me is that you get to hear a few of the victims talk about what happen to them (while still in the hospital) and how it's affecting them. Family and loved ones also share how it affected them.

The entire series is great. It gives you an inside look on how the NHS is trying to cope with health care needs of the people of the U.K.


----------



## That Don Guy

Fox is going to air the two-hour premiere of _The Orville_ in two parts, on Sunday 9/10 and 9/17, at 8 PM (immediately following its national NFL coverage both nights).

When was the last time the networks actively programmed against the Emmys, anyway? I remember when the Emmys were against the TV premiere of the first _King Kong_ remake (the one with Jessica Lange) and the premiere of (the original) _Battlestar Galactica_. One small problem; all three got interrupted for the signing of the Israel-Egypt peace accord.


----------



## Mikeguy

That Don Guy said:


> Fox is going to air the two-hour premiere of _The Orville_ in two parts, on Sunday 9/10 and 9/17, at 8 PM (immediately following its national NFL coverage both nights).
> 
> When was the last time the networks actively programmed against the Emmys, anyway? I remember when the Emmys were against the TV premiere of the first _King Kong_ remake (the one with Jessica Lange) and the premiere of (the original) _Battlestar Galactica_. One small problem; all three got interrupted for the signing of the Israel-Egypt peace accord.


Good move by Fox, for people who don't really care about award shows (or who get quickly bored by them).


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> *'THE MIST'* - _Official Trailer_
> 
> 'The Mist' will premiere on Spike TV on June 22, 2017.


The first 3 episodes are available via on demand from Spike TV. Also by magic.


----------



## dswallow

Cleverman season 2 has started airing on ABC (Australia) and Sundance TV, available via magical means.

Cleverman

Season 2 trailer:


----------



## Malcontent

Amazon picks up Japanese sci-fi drama FACE: Cyber Crime Special Investigation Unit

The first episode will be released on July 11.


> Amazon Prime Video has been producing original series and films for a while but will enter a new realm by streaming its first scripted Japanese science fiction drama, called FACE: Cyber Crime Special Investigation Unit. The first episode will drop July 11, with new episodes weekly. FACE: Cyber Crime Special Investigation Unit stars Ayame Goriki (Black Butler, Gatchaman) as an agent tackling hacker-based crimes and the world surrounding that.
> 
> The series is directed by Ayato Matsuda (Flowers for Algernon) and Hideki Hori, and written by Masaki Fukasawa (Wild 7) and Toshio Skine.


----------



## Steveknj

Malcontent said:


> Amazon picks up Japanese sci-fi drama FACE: Cyber Crime Special Investigation Unit
> 
> The first episode will be released on July 11.


Subtitled or Dubbed?


----------



## Allanon

*Castlevania* - Netflix (July 7 2017)



> Castlevania is a dark medieval fantasy following the last surviving member of the disgraced Belmont clan, trying to save Eastern Europe from extinction at the hand of Vlad Dracula Tepe himself. This new Netflix animated fantasy series, which is penned by comic book writer Warren Ellis, is based on the 30-year-old videogame franchise. It's not for youngsters; producers have compared its dark storyline to _Game of Thrones_. The first season is expected to be divided into multiple parts.


----------



## Allanon

*Extinct* - BYUtv (October 1, 2017)



> The series takes place 400 years after the human race has been exterminated by aliens. It follows Ezra, Abram, and Feena who have been revived by an alien faction for the purposes of restarting human civilization. The group cultivates their relationship with the alien restorers while dealing with conflicts from those genocidal aliens which destroyed humanity.


----------



## innocentfreak

*America In Color* - started 7/2/17 on Smithsonian Channel.


----------



## innocentfreak

Snowfall - started 7/5/17 on FX



> Los Angeles. 1983. A storm is coming and its name is cocaine. Snowfall is a one-hour drama set against the infancy of the crack cocaine epidemic and its ultimate radical impact on the culture as we know it.
> 
> The story follows numerous characters on a violent collision course, including: Franklin Saint (Damson Idris), young street entrepreneur on a quest for power; Gustavo Zapata (Sergio Peris-Mencheta), a Mexican wrestler caught up in a power struggle within a crime family; Teddy McDonald (Carter Hudson), a CIA operative running from a dark past who begins an off-book operation to fund the Nicaraguan Contras; and Lucia Villanueva (Emily Rios), the self-possessed daughter of a Mexican crime lord.


----------



## innocentfreak

*The Defiant Ones* - starts 7/9/17 on HBO



> When two unexpected music moguls come together, history is made. The Defiant Ones, a four part documentary series about Jimmy Iovine and Dr. Dre, premieres July 9 at 9PM on HBO.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Will* - starts 7/10/17 on TNT - I believe it may have aired overseas already, but may be mixing it up.



> A drama about the lost years of young William Shakespeare after his arrival to London in 1589 -- when theatre was like rock and roll and a young man with a dream changed the world with his words. Newcomer Laurie Davidson plays the title role in this period drama told in a bold, contemporary style and played to a modern soundtrack that exposes all of Shakespeare's recklessness, lustful temptations, and tortured brilliance.


----------



## innocentfreak

American Ripper - starts 7/11/17 on History. It was originally set to air in April, but got pushed.



> American serial killer H.H. Holmes has a dark legacy. Now, though his grandson's research, it may be that Holmes and Jack the Ripper are one in the same.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Salvation* - starts 7/12/17 on CBS



> Earth lies in the path of a killer asteroid - what would you do?


----------



## innocentfreak

*I'm Sorry* - starts 7/12/17 on TruTV



> A seemingly confident writer exposes her inner immaturity and neuroses in unexpected situations.


----------



## innocentfreak

Hooten and the Lady - starts 7/13/17 on CW. I believe this also aired elsewhere already.



> Hooten & The Lady tells the story of two globetrotting treasure hunters who set out to recover priceless legendary artifacts. Hooten is a smooth-talking, yet foolhardy, lone wolf, who often finds himself in sticky situations. Lady Alexandra is an aristocrat and British Museum curator who, despite being straight-laced, is eager to follow in the footsteps of history's great archaeologists and venture to uncharted lands. Meeting in the thick of the Amazon jungle, they form an unlikely partnership as they travel the globe in pursuit of hidden treasures.


----------



## jilter

innocentfreak said:


> *I'm Sorry* - starts 7/12/17 on TruTV


I liked it alot. My type of show. Thank you.


----------



## Malcontent

*'In The Dark'* - U.K.


> As DI Helen Weeks grapples apprehensively with pregnancy, she's compelled to return to her loathed rural home town of Polesford, Derbyshire with her partner and fellow detective Paul (Ben Batt). Two girls have been abducted and the man arrested is married to Helen's childhood best friend, Linda Bates. As a result, Linda has been drawn into the centre of a media storm and the local police force is under enormous pressure to get their man. But is he guilty? And why is Helen so desperate to come to Linda's aid, after avoiding Polesford for all these years?


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> Amazon picks up Japanese sci-fi drama FACE: Cyber Crime Special Investigation Unit
> 
> The first episode will be released on July 11.


Is this an actual thing? The only references I can find to it are the articles that appeared around the time of this post. Nothing on Amazon, nothing on IMDb...


----------



## caslu

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Is this an actual thing? The only references I can find to it are the articles that appeared around the time of this post. Nothing on Amazon, nothing on IMDb...


Well, it's not on Amazon and I can't find anything on it either.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Allanon

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Is this an actual thing? The only references I can find to it are the articles that appeared around the time of this post. Nothing on Amazon, nothing on IMDb...


It's on Amazon Prime Japan.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Mr. Mercedes'* - Audience Network

Starts August 9, 2017.


> Based on Stephen King's 2014 book, Mr. Mercedes follows a demented killer who taunts a retired police detective with a series of lurid letters and emails, forcing the ex-cop to undertake a private, and potentially felonious, crusade to bring the killer to justice before he is able to strike again.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Rememer Me* - 7/16/17 on PBD - previously aired in UK


----------



## Malcontent

*'Midnight, Texas'* - NBC

Starts July 24, 2017.


> Welcome to a place where being normal is really quite strange, Midnight, Texas. From Niels Arden Oplev, the visionary director of "Mr. Robot," and based on the hit book series from author Charlaine Harris ("True Blood"), comes a journey into a remote Texas town where no one is who they seem. From vampires and witches to psychics and hit men, Midnight is a mysterious safe haven for those who are different. As the town members fight off outside pressures from rowdy biker gangs, ever-suspicious cops and their own dangerous pasts, they band together and form a strong and unlikely family.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Pulse'* - Australia


> When successful high-flier Frankie Bell (Claire van der Boom) is brought crashing to earth by chronic kidney failure she targets an alternate future. Eight years on she is in her second year as a practicing doctor starting her first day in a Renal rotation. Driven to use her second chance to save others, Frankie must confront an ailing health system, and face her toughest challenge - learning to let go.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Ozark'* - Netflix


> A Chicago-based financial advisor secretly relocates his family to the Missouri Ozarks when his dealings with a drug cartel go awry.
> 
> The Byrdes, husband and wife Marty (Jason Bateman) and Wendy (Laura Linney), their teenage kids Charlotte (Sofia Hublitz) and Jonah (Skylar Gaertner) -- are for all intents and purposes an ordinary family. Ordinary save for Marty's job: The top money launderer for the second largest drug cartel in Mexico.


Episodes are now available on Netflix.


----------



## scooterboy

Would you all please stop it? I already have too much to watch. Thank you.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Reflection'* - Japan

New Animated Series 'The Reflection' From Marvel's Stan Lee to Debut in Japan


> After THE REFLECTION, some of the people in all parts of the world are discovered with super powers. Some become heroes, and others villains. How did the Reflection happen? What was the cause of it? With many unsolved mysteries, the world is lead into turmoil.


Cruchyroll is streaming the series.

In Japanese with English subtitles. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> *'The Gifted'*
> 
> X-Men related tv series.
> 
> Will air later this year.


Starts October 2, 2017.

Six minute trailer from Comic Con:


----------



## Malcontent

*'Somewhere Between'* - ABC


> Laura Price is a local news producer in San Francisco helping the police to hunt down a serial killer. After the killer strikes close to home, a twist of fate allows a "Groundhog Day"-type reset, and Laura relives the week prior to the string of murders. Unlike "Groundhog Day", she only has one chance. Can she change fate and stop the killer?


The first episode has aired. It's available via magic.


----------



## Steveknj

Scrolling through these series, I'm realizing that there's really little I'm interested in for this summer. With all of this content available now, I've gotten to the point where unless I'm really interested, I just don't bother.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Top Of The Lake'* - U.K.

Season 2 has started airing. The first episode is available via magic.

It's been about 4 years since the first season aired.


> Top of the Lake: China Girl is a brand new six part limited series, coming to BBC Two from the award winning Jane Campion, starring Elizabeth Moss, Gwendoline Christie and Nicole Kidman.
> 
> Top of the Lake: China Girl (27 July, 9pm, BBC2), Detective Robin Griffin (Elisabeth Moss) returns to her native Sydney to investigate a body in a suitcase that has washed up on Bondi beach and, she suspects, is linked to trafficked Asian sex workers. Four years on, Griffin is suffering the aftershocks of the last case, which involved a pregnant 12-year-old and corrupt cops in New Zealand. Her plan is to distract herself with work, if she can just get past the misogyny that has spread like an STD through the Sydney police.







*Edit: Looks like the entire season is being released.*


----------



## series5orpremier

Animated Trump Sitcom coming to Showtime

Stephen Colbert and Showtime will animate Donald Trump in the fall


----------



## DevdogAZ

Malcontent said:


> *'Top Of The Lake'* - U.K.
> ...starring Elizabeth Moss, Gwendoline Christie and Nicole Kidman.


Wow, that's quite the height disparity: 5'3", 5'11", 6'3". If they have any scenes with Moss and Christie, it's going to look like that famous scene of Allison Janney and Kristen Chenoweth from The West Wing.


----------



## mattack

scooterboy said:


> Would you all please stop it? I already have too much to watch. Thank you.


me too, but darn, at least one of these sounded interesting.. darn shows not titling their first episode "pilot". (I have a pilot|premiere wishlist which catches a lot of things)

I may give up on Zoo, but I think I'll go through one or two eps this season to make sure.. It's a reasonable "light" show to watch while on the treadmill, though.


----------



## osu1991

The Last Tycoon full season is now up on Amazon Prime






The Last Tycoon tells the story of Monroe Stahr, a dashing and talented studio executive who struggles to find his place within the movie industry and the world. Monroe is caught in a power struggle with his boss and mentor, Pat Brady, when a young Irish waitress catches his eye. Her spark just might be the fuel he needs to create a truly great and important film in his quest for power.


----------



## lynncosbm

Malcontent said:


> *'Top Of The Lake'* - U.K.
> 
> Season 2 has started airing. The first episode is available via magic.
> 
> It's been about 4 years since the first season aired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: Looks like the entire season is being released.*


Wow, just checked and they've got Season 1 and Season 2 on BBC iPlayer, haven't watched Season 1 yet, maybe I should get started!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Get Shorty'* - Epix


> Get Shorty centers on Miles Daly, who works as muscle for a murderous crime ring in Nevada. For the sake of his daughter, he attempts to change professions and become a movie producer, laundering money through a Hollywood film. But instead of leaving the criminal world behind, he accidentally brings it with him to Los Angeles.


Officially starts August 13, 2017.

Looks like the first 3 episodes are available from On Demand or Streamed. They are also available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Guest Book'* - TBS


> Different guests visit the same remote cabin in a remote a small, mountain town. The Guest Book is based on fictitious stories Greg Garcia ('My Name Is Earl') had been writing in the guest books of various rental cabins in an effort to freak out the next renters. Garcia will write all 10 episodes and will executive produce the TV series, which centers on a small-town vacation home and its visitors. The house and cast of characters living in this mountain town remain ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼the same, with each episode featuring a different set of guests renting the house.


The first 2 episodes have aired.


----------



## mattack

Greg Garcia was on a recent Adam Carolla Show episode.


----------



## series5orpremier

*Swedish Dicks *- Wednesday August 9
Starring Johan Glans and Peter Stormare, 
Guest Starring Traci Lords, Felisha Cooper, and Vivian Bang, 
featuring Keanu Reeves






Wednesday August 9, Pop


----------



## Malcontent

*'Blue Murder: Killer Cop'* - Australia 


> A floating body, a drug deal gone wrong, and two former detectives the perpetrators. Life imprisonment is the end of Roger Rogerson's story. The last Blue Murder ended with his expulsion in disgrace from the NSW Police Force. In this instalment, Rogerson struggles to make a living in a world that's rapidly changing, caught between the pressures of criminals, police and a love that might save him.


What you need to know about Blue Murder, the original true crime blockbuster

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Secrets of Silicon Valley'* - BBC


> Jamie Bartlett uncovers the dark reality behind Silicon Valley's glittering promise to build a better world. The tech gods believe progress is powered by technology tearing up the world as it is - a process they call disruption. He visits Uber's lavish offices in San Francisco and hears how the company believes it is improving our cities. But in Hyderabad in India, Jamie sees for himself the human consequences of Uber's utopian vision - drivers driven to suicide over falling earnings. Riding shotgun in a truck as it drives itself for more than a hundred miles on a highway, Jamie asks what the next wave of Silicon Valley's global disruption - the automation of millions of jobs - will mean for all of us. In search of answers, he gets a warning from an artificial intelligence pioneer who is replacing doctors with software - an economic shock is coming, faster than any of us have realised. Jamie's journey ends in the remote island hideout of a former Facebook executive who has armed himself with a gun because he fears this new industrial revolution could lead to social breakdown and the collapse of capitalism.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Trust Me'* - U.K.


> Trust Me is a four-part drama series, set in Edinburgh, that tells the story of Cathy, a hardworking and skilled nurse, who has lost her job for whistleblowing and is forced to take drastic measures to provide for her daughter. Out of desperation, Cathy seizes the opportunity to steal her best friend's identity as a senior doctor and start a new life in Edinburgh. The story follows Cathy as she buries herself deeper and deeper in the imposter persona and realises that she could get everything she ever wanted - the job, the man, the dream. However, her old life threatens to destroy her new situation and the series follows Cathy's efforts to protect it.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

And then next year she plays the REAL Doctor!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Below the Surface'* - Denmark


> Drama series in 8 episodes about a terror incident in the heart of Copenhagen, Denmark.
> 
> Copenhagen, 2017. 15 innocent people are held hostage underground in a subway train. From BAFTA award-winners Soren Sveistrup (The Killing) and Adam Price (Borgen), and Meta Louise Foldager Sorensen (A Royal Affair).
> 
> A terror taskforce led by Philip Norgaard (Johannes Lassen) and Louise Falk (Sara Hjort Ditlevsen) is dispatched to rescue them. Reporter Naja Toft (Paprika Steen) acts as a go-between with the hostages and police as the savvy captors bait the press with information about the pasts of each of their hostages. As a media frenzy ensues, the country finds itself divided on whether or not to negotiate with terrorists.
> 
> Over the course of eight days, growing fear and desperation grip Denmark while those trapped underground lose all hope for survival.


The first episode is available via magic. It's subtitled in English.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Bordertown'* - Finland (Netflix)


> A top murder investigator from the capital city of Finland moves to a small town of Lappeenranta nearby the Russian border in order to work less and spend more time with his family. However he soon realizes that the bordertown isn't that peaceful he thought it was.


Subtitled in English.

Bordertown | Netflix


----------



## eddyj

Malcontent said:


> *'Bordertown'* - Finland (Netflix)
> 
> Subtitled in English.
> 
> Bordertown | Netflix


I watched that a little while ago. Very somber.


----------



## kaszeta

eddyj said:


> I watched that a little while ago. Very somber.


Depressing? Nordic?

I'll have to make sure Carol knows about it.


----------



## eddyj

kaszeta said:


> Depressing? Nordic?


Very!


> I'll have to make sure Carol knows about it.


:tearsofjoy:


----------



## Malcontent

*'Quacks'* - U.K.


> Raucous medical comedy set in Victorian London about four pioneers, friends and rivals - fighting to make a mark on the world and save lives.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Doctor Doctor'* - Australia

Season 2 has started. The first episode is available via magic.



> After a spectacular fall from grace, high-flying heart surgeon Dr. Hugh Knight receives a life-changing punishment from the Medical Tribunal - he is forced to work for a year as a country GP in his former home town of Whyhope.
> 
> Doctor Doctor follows Hugh's attempt to rebuild his world in the town he has spent his whole life running away from. Now the only way to salvage his brilliant career is to work as a lowly GP in an under-resourced, small-town hospital surrounded by estranged family, former friends, crazed colleagues, oddball patients, jealous brothers and a newlywed ex-girlfriend.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Disjointed'* - Netflix



> Disjointed is a workplace comedy starring *Kathy Bates* as a lifelong advocate for legalization who's finally living her dream as the owner of an L.A.-area cannabis dispensary. Joining her are three budtenders, her twenty-something son and a deeply troubled security guard. All of them are more or less constantly high.


Starts today on Netflix.


----------



## That Don Guy

That Don Guy said:


> Fox is going to air the two-hour premiere of _The Orville_ in two parts, on Sunday 9/10 and 9/17, at 8 PM (immediately following its national NFL coverage both nights).


Update: Fox is going to air the episodes simultaneously nationwide, including 6:00 Mountain and 5:00 Pacific. In addition, because the Pacific airing is outside of Fox's normal primetime time block, Fox will air it again in just the Pacific time zone at 8:00 Pacific - and, I am assuming, since it does not want to hear from its west coast stations whining about how they have to give up an hour of local programming (and the profits from the hour of locally-sold commercials that go with it), Fox is pre-empting the repeats of _The Simpsons_ and _Family Guy_ scheduled for the rest of the country on those nights.


----------



## trainman

That Don Guy said:


> ...and, I am assuming, since it does not want to hear from its west coast stations whining about how they have to give up an hour of local programming (and the profits from the hour of locally-sold commercials that go with it), Fox is pre-empting the repeats of _The Simpsons_ and _Family Guy_ scheduled for the rest of the country on those nights.


I can't imagine they make much money from the local programming in that post-football late-Sunday-afternoon netherworld (e.g., they show "I Love Lucy" reruns in L.A.). I think airing something that's going to be heavily promoted during the football games will be a net positive.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Strike'* - U.K.



> *Strike* centers on Cormoran Strike, a war veteran turned private detective operating out of a tiny office in London's Denmark Street. Though he's wounded both physically and psychologically, Strike's unique insight and his background as an SIB Investigator prove crucial in solving three complex cases which have eluded the police.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## eddyj

I've enjoyed the Cormoran Strike books, hopefully this will be good too.


----------



## lynncosbm

Malcontent said:


> *'Strike'* - U.K.
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.


Just noticed this one on the BBC site, looks good!


----------



## That Don Guy

trainman said:


> I can't imagine they make much money from the local programming in that post-football late-Sunday-afternoon netherworld (e.g., they show "I Love Lucy" reruns in L.A.). I think airing something that's going to be heavily promoted during the football games will be a net positive.


Of course it will, especially as it's new episodes of something. It's just like the Emmys; out west, they are aired live at 5:00, then repeated at 8:00.

My "point" was, it's a choice between airing reruns of Fox shows (and the Fox commercials that air with them - and 9/10 is a good time to start airing ads for the new fall shows) and the affiliates airing, for example, something like I Love Lucy or TMZ.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Great British Bake Off'* - U.K.

Season 8 has started airing.

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## lambertman

Malcontent said:


> *'The Great British Bake Off'* - U.K.
> Season 8 has started airing.


Channel 4 did NOT screw it up. :up:


----------



## osu1991

lambertman said:


> Channel 4 did NOT screw it up. :up:


Yet


----------



## TampaThunder

eddyj said:


> I've enjoyed the Cormoran Strike books, hopefully this will be good too.


Looking forward to this. Nice to see it's based on a series of books. Was surprised to see they were written by J.K. Rowling. Will have to check them out.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Doctor Foster'* - U.K.

Season 2 has started. The first episode is available via magic.

It's been a couple of years since season 1 aired. I thought the series was a one off.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Back'* - U.K.



> Sitcom following estranged foster-brothers Stephen (David Mitchell) and Andrew (Robert Webb) as they vie to take over the family business following the death of their father.
> 
> 'Back' centres around Stephen who is set to finally take over the family pub after his dad dies. His mum Ellen and sister Cass are uninterested in the business so it's definitely Stephen's turn. But when his charming former foster-brother Andrew turns up at the funeral, Stephen's plans go awry....


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## TAsunder

Good god, the reviews for The Orville are abysmal. I'm kind of glad I read them so I can set my expectations very low. I don't think Fox's gamble is going to pay off

'The Orville' Isn't A 'Star Trek' Spoof. It's Just Bad 'Star Trek'

TV Review: Seth MacFarlane's 'The Orville' on Fox


----------



## wprager

I guess the Stewie and Brian stunt-casting is coming. And "On the road" in space. You *know* there's going to be a singing episode, right?


----------



## trainman

wprager said:


> You *know* there's going to be a singing episode, right?


Karaoke bar of the future. Has what we call "hip-hop" listed under "classical." Ha ha ha.

If any of Seth MacFarlane's animated characters are going to show up, the obvious choice is Roger, the alien from "American Dad."


----------



## mattack

TAsunder said:


> 'The Orville' Isn't A 'Star Trek' Spoof. It's Just Bad 'Star Trek'


I didn't read the article, but for the *most* part, bad Star Trek is better than NO Star Trek.
(I have very much enjoyed the fan made "Star Trek Continues", though we did watch one other fan made Star Trek movie that was IIRC kickstartered, and I thought it was BORING..)


----------



## Malcontent

*'Tin Star'* - U.K.

It's airing in the U.K. now.

It will be available on Amazon Prime on 09-29-2017.

Stars 'Tim Roth', 'Christina Hendricks' and 'Christopher Heyerdahl'.



> A contemporary take on the Western genre, the ten-part drama tells the story of Jim Worth, an ex-Metropolitan Police detective who starts a new life in Canada's Rocky Mountains.
> 
> Set in a remote Canadian mountain town, where the opening of a new oil refinery fronted by the mysterious Mrs. Bradshaw introduces the small town to a world of drug-dealers, prostitution and organized crime. Police chief Jim Worth is thirsty for revenge after the murder of a member of his family.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Rellik'* - U.K.



> 'Rellik' is a serial killer story told backward. That explains the unusual title for the series, which is "Killer" spelled backward. While the killer will be revealed at the beginning, the thriller drama is said to offer a surprising take as it traces back the killer's story.
> 
> DCI Gabriel Markham and his team are working to find a serial killer when a break in the case leads them to a potential culprit. Gabriel is torn between his conviction that they already know who the killer is and the seemingly irrefutable evidence found at the last murder scene.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Liar'* - U.K.


> 'Liar' tells the story of a night that changes the lives of Laura Newell and Andrew Ellis forever. Laura is a smart and dedicated teacher, not long out of a relationship and unsure about getting back on the dating scene. Andrew is a renowned surgeon whose son is a pupil at Laura's school. An initial attraction leads to a date, but neither fully realises the far-reaching consequences that their meeting will have on each other or their families. Truth and consequences go hand in hand in a tense and gripping thriller that examines both sides of a relationship and both sides of the truth. Are there really two sides to every story?
> 
> Liar explores the devastating cost of deceit on both the couple and their friends and family, as secrets and lies are laid bare&#8230;


It's airing in the U.K. but will start on Sundance TV (09-27-2017).

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## lynncosbm

Malcontent said:


> *'Liar'* - U.K.
> 
> It's airing in the U.K. but will start on Sundance TV (09-27-2017).
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.


I saw an ad for this when I was in Scotland last month, looks pretty good.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Good Doctor'* - ABC



> The Good Doctor centers on a young surgeon with Savant Syndrome who is recruited into the pediatric surgical unit of a prestigious hospital. The question will arise - can a person who doesn't have the ability to relate to people actually save their lives?


Stars 'Freddie Highmore' (Bates Motel).

The pilot episode is available via magic. It's probably available by on demand, ect.


----------



## tivotvaddict

Malcontent said:


> *'Liar'* - U.K.
> 
> It's airing in the U.K. but will start on Sundance TV (09-27-2017).
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.


Did a search for this on TIVO and nothing showed up. I'll try to remember to try again a little closer to the date.

tta


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Mayor'* - ABC



> Young rapper Courtney Rose needs his big break. For years he's toiled away in a small inner-city apartment, making music in his junk-filled bedroom closet. Tired of waiting for opportunity, Courtney cooks up the publicity stunt of the century - running for mayor of his hometown in California to generate buzz for his music career. Unfortunately for Courtney, his master plan goes wildly awry, ending in the most terrifying of outcomes: an election victory. With the help of his mother and friends, including Valentina, Courtney will have to overcome his hubris if he wants to transform the struggling city he loves.


The pilot episode has been released early.
It's available via magic. Probably also by on demand, ect.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Glitch'* - Australia



> James Hayes is a small town police man who is called to the local cemetery in the middle of the night after six people have inexplicably risen from the dead in perfect health. With no memory of their identities, they are determined to discover who they are and what has happened to them. James recognises one of them and along with local doctor Elishia Glass, struggles to keep the case hidden from his colleagues, his family and the world. The six people are all linked in some way and the search begins for someone who knows the truth about how and why they have returned.


Season 2 has started and the first episode is available via magic.

It's been 2 years since the first season aired. The first season is on Netflix.


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'The Good Doctor'* - ABC
> 
> Stars 'Freddie Highmore' (Bates Motel).
> 
> The pilot episode is available via magic. It's probably available by on demand, ect.


I just watched this. The dynamics between the characters just make me believe this series has some extremely great potential. I hope it continues.


----------



## ADG

Malcontent said:


> *'Glitch'* - Australia
> 
> Season 2 has started and the first episode is available via magic.
> 
> It's been 2 years since the first season aired. The first season is on Netflix.


Thanks - been waiting for this.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Doctor Blake Mysteries'* - Australia

Season 5 has started. The first episode is available via magic.



> Back for season five, Doctor Blake is ready to solve a series of strange and shocking crimes. Blake once again investigates the seemingly unsolvable murders that take place in the fascinating sub-cultures of 1960's Ballarat.


----------



## innocentfreak

Mike Judge Presents Tales from the Tour Bus - 9/22/17 Cinemax



> MIKE JUDGE PRESENTS: TALES FROM THE TOUR BUS chronicles the tales of some of country music's most legendary artists when the series begins its eight-episode season FRIDAY, SEPT. 22 (10:00-10:30 p.m. ET/PT), exclusively on CINEMAX, followed by other half-hour episodes on subsequent Fridays at the same time. Marking a return to his roots in animation and as a musician, Judge ("King of the Hill"; "Beavis and Butt-Head"; Emmy(R) nominee for HBO's "Silicon Valley") co-created, narrates and serves as an executive producer on the series, which recounts the raucous adventures of these musicians, as told by those who knew them best. TALES FROM THE TOUR BUS kicks off with an episode devoted to Johnny Paycheck, followed by episodes about Jerry Lee Lewis, George Jones and Tammy Wynette (two parts), Billy Joe Shaver, Waylon Jennings (two parts) and Blaze Foley. TALES FROM THE TOUR BUS features animated interviews with former bandmates, friends and other erstwhile associates, who share uncensored anecdotes about the exploits of these artists, brought to life by animated reenactments, woven together with live-action archival performance footage and photos.


----------



## innocentfreak

Channel Zero: No End House - 9/20/17 10M on Syfy - Season 2 but TiVo has as new OnePass since every season is a new story.



> Channel Zero: No-End House tells the story of a young woman named Margot Sleator, played by Amy Forsyth, who visits the No-End House, a bizarre house of horrors that consists of a series of increasingly disturbing rooms.


----------



## innocentfreak

Jack Whitehall Travels With My Father - 9/22/17 Netflix



> Jack Whitehall: Travels With My Father follows the Brit comedian as he finishes the gap year he began in 2009 and had to cut short. Only this time, his travel companion is his unadventurous father Michael. They travel to odd locations and events in an attempt to strengthen their bond.


----------



## Tracy

innocentfreak said:


> Jack Whitehall Travels With My Father - 9/22/17 Netflix


This looks interesting. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Philip K. Dick's Electric Dreams'* - U.K.



> A sci-fi anthology series of epic, ambitious and moving standalone episodes - each set in a different and unique world, inspired by one of Philip K. Dick's renowned short stories.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## trainman

Malcontent said:


> *'Philip K. Dick's Electric Dreams'* - U.K.


This is going to stream on Amazon in the U.S., although I can't find a premiere date.


----------



## Mikeguy

Malcontent said:


> The first episode is available via magic.


(Dare I ask, what is "magic"? Tried searching and came up with lots of clearly inapplicables. Thanks--)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Mikeguy said:


> (Dare I ask, what is "magic"? Tried searching and came up with lots of clearly inapplicables. Thanks--)


BitTorrent or file-sharing sites.


----------



## lynncosbm

This show looks rather interesting. (I'm being deliberately understated here!) I believe it starts on BBC September 24.


----------



## BrettStah

BBC show, Benedict Cumberbatch, I'm sold - no need to watch the trailer.


----------



## Malcontent

*'BAD BLOOD'*- Canada



> 'Bad Blood' is a story of family, loyalty, deceit, power, greed and ultimately revenge. Montreal Mafia boss Vito Rizzuto is a criminal anomaly - the only man to bring peace among the disparate wings of the Montreal crime world who would serve as a de facto CEO while ensuring a lucrative payday for all. When Rizzuto is suddenly arrested and extradited to Colorado's Supermax Prison for the 1981 murders of three Bonanno crime family members, the powerful empire he built begins to crumble. Rizzuto watches helplessly as his family and friends are killed one by one. Upon his release from prison in October 2012, a Shakespearean-level revenge tale unfolds, leading to the brutal murders of his closest companions, and ultimately, to the death of Rizzuto himself.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Ghosted'* - Fox



> Described as a sort of comedic X-Files, Ghosted centers on Leroy Wright, a cynical, hilarious skeptic, and Max Allison, a genius "true believer" in the paranormal, who are hired by the Underground Investigative Service to look into the rampant "unexplained" activity in Los Angeles - all while uncovering a larger mystery that could threaten the existence of the human race.


Stars Craig Robinson, Adam Scott and Ally Walker.

Starts October 1.

The first episode is available via magic. Probably also via On-Demand, ect.


----------



## Donbadabon

Craig Robinson must've made a deal with the devil, I don't understand how he keeps getting work.


----------



## tim_m

Does anyone know what channel the good doctor is on in Texas tomorrow? ABC is showing the stupid cowboys game. The tivo guide shows it starts with episode 2. This can't be right. They can't possibly showing the pilot everywhere but Texas?


----------



## Allanon

tim_m said:


> Does anyone know what channel the good doctor is on in Texas tomorrow? ABC is showing the stupid cowboys game. The tivo guide shows it starts with episode 2. This can't be right. They can't possibly showing the pilot everywhere but Texas?


I'm in the panhandle and I have it set to record on Monday at 9:01PM channel 8 KVIIDT (ABC)


----------



## tim_m

Allanon said:


> I'm in the panhandle and I have it set to record on Monday at 9:01PM channel 8 KVIIDT (ABC)


Well here in Dallas its the cowboy game. Even tvguide says so and says it episode 2 is on the 2nd. No mention of the pilot at all.


----------



## Allanon

tim_m said:


> Well here in Dallas its the cowboy game. Even tvguide says so and says it episode 2 is on the 2nd. No mention of the pilot at all.


Here the Cowboy's game is on ESPN.


----------



## tim_m

It's on there too here but also ABC. I guess for those who do not have cable. But what about good doctor? I mean are they gonna show the pilot next week here or what? I am so confused. They can't possibly not be airing the first episode of a show especially a new one.


----------



## Allanon

tim_m said:


> It's on there too here but also ABC. I guess for those who do not have cable. But what about good doctor? I mean are they gonna show the pilot next week here or what? I am so confused. They can't possibly not be airing the first episode of a show especially a new one.


Monday, September 25: Cowboys game on WFAA


----------



## tim_m

Allanon said:


> Monday, September 25: Cowboys game on WFAA


Thank you so much! My elderly mom wants to see this and she would not have been happy if she couldn't see it due to the Cowboys who she hates.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Absentia'* - AXN



> Absentia centers on an FBI agent who, while hunting one of Boston's most notorious serial killers, disappears without a trace and is declared dead. Six years later, she is found in a cabin in the woods, barely alive and with no memory of the years she was missing. Returning home to learn her husband has remarried and her son is being raised by another woman, she soon finds herself implicated in a new series of murders.


Stars Stana Katic.

The first 2 episodes are available via magic.


----------



## mattack

Mikeguy said:


> (Dare I ask, what is "magic"? Tried searching and came up with lots of clearly inapplicables. Thanks--)


Illegal piracy, and more specifically, things(sites, methods) that are against forum rules to discuss.


----------



## BrettStah

mattack said:


> Illegal piracy, and more specifically, things(sites, methods) that are against forum rules to discuss.


Is there such a thing as legal piracy? 

There are plenty of legitimate uses of both Usenet and BitTorrent, and there's a big discussion here:
Anybody want to explain Usenet to me like I'm seven?

For example, to download the latest Raspbian ISO file for Raspberry Pis, the torrent is usually much faster than the direct download:
Download Raspbian for Raspberry Pi


----------



## mattack

BrettStah said:


> Is there such a thing as legal piracy?


Aye aye, matey, there is.



BrettStah said:


> There are plenty of legitimate uses of both Usenet and BitTorrent, and there's a big discussion here:


But legal uses of bittorrent isn't the topic of discussion.


----------



## BrettStah

mattack said:


> Aye aye, matey, there is.
> 
> But legal uses of bittorrent isn't the topic of discussion.


Well, "sites and methods" mean Usenet and BitTorrent details, in my mind. Those are perfectly legal and acceptable things to discuss. Which Usenet sites to use, which Bittorrent client, etc.

If someone wanted to download something that could be a violation of copyright law, that's on them.

If we discussed techniques on lock picking, or the design of safes, that's not wrong - if someone decides to use that information to break into a place illegally, that's on them.


----------



## mattack

I've never done it myself, but read enough that you essentially go to tf.com (not the real site) and search..that's the level I mean that's disallowed, with more descriptive details.


----------



## Tracy

So, a show like Absentia, listed above, that is on AXN... 

I followed the AXN link and see that network is not available in the US. Is the only way to see this show through 'magic'?


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> Illegal piracy, and more specifically, things(sites, methods) that are against forum rules to discuss.


This thread is about making people aware of new TV shows. Where is anyone discussing "illegal piracy, and more specifically, things(sites, methods) that are against forum rules to discuss"?


----------



## mattack

DevdogAZ said:


> This thread is about making people aware of new TV shows. Where is anyone discussing "illegal piracy, and more specifically, things(sites, methods) that are against forum rules to discuss"?


The people who keep saying so and so show is available "VIA MAGIC". They mean piracy.


----------



## mrdbdigital

I don't see any ethical difference between "magic" and people who condone (in other threads) the sharing of streaming accounts to avoid payment of the streaming fees.


----------



## DevdogAZ

mattack said:


> The people who keep saying so and so show is available "VIA MAGIC". They mean piracy.


Of course. But nobody in this thread is giving links or discussing how to pirate anything. This thread is merely making people aware of new shows. If people choose to access those shows via piracy, that has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## ADG

Okay, can we stop the side chatter and get back to New Shows please?


----------



## javabird

DevdogAZ said:


> Of course. But nobody in this thread is giving links or discussing how to pirate anything. This thread is merely making people aware of new shows. If people choose to access those shows via piracy, that has nothing to do with this thread.


Yes, that's why it seems inappropriate to me for people to even mention the shows are available via "magic". Of course they are. But it's not necessary to mention it, IMHO.


----------



## BrettStah

javabird said:


> Yes, that's why it seems inappropriate to me for people to even mention the shows are available via "magic". Of course they are. But it's not necessary to mention it, IMHO.


Just ignore it when it's mentioned, then?

What "available via magical means" tells me is that the show is likely very close to being released, since at least one episode is already "out there", versus a show that may be months and months away from being released. Since we enable and disable certain streaming services throughout the year based on what we want to watch, this is important information for us.

Also, sometimes the "magical means" method is better/more convenient than the non-magical means that folks are already paying dor. For example, I'm an Amazon Prime subscriber, but I had a heck of a problem watching one of their new Prime Video shows (I'm hopeful that the upcoming AppleTV app for Amazon Prime Video solves this), so I downloaded the episodes "magically".

Also, many times when it's available via magical means, it is ALSO available via non-magical means. For example, if someone in the US sees that a new British show is available "via magic", someone in the UK may be able to watch it via normal means.

Also, many channels/studios purposefully leak the first episode of some shows, in order to generate some word of mouth. The very small percentage of nerds and geeks that download shows is inconsequential to their bottom line, but good word of mouth can be invaluable to generate buzz.


----------



## javabird

BrettStah said:


> Just ignore it when it's mentioned, then?
> 
> What "available via magical means" tells me is that the show is likely very close to being released, since at least one episode is already "out there", versus a show that may be months and months away from being released. Since we enable and disable certain streaming services throughout the year based on what we want to watch, this is important information for us.
> 
> Also, sometimes the "magical means" method is better/more convenient than the non-magical means that folks are already paying dor. For example, I'm an Amazon Prime subscriber, but I had a heck of a problem watching one of their new Prime Video shows (I'm hopeful that the upcoming AppleTV app for Amazon Prime Video solves this), so I downloaded the episodes "magically".
> 
> Also, many times when it's available via magical means, it is ALSO available via non-magical means. For example, if someone in the US sees that a new British show is available "via magic", someone in the UK may be able to watch it via normal means.
> 
> Also, many channels/studios purposefully leak the first episode of some shows, in order to generate some word of mouth. The very small percentage of nerds and geeks that download shows is inconsequential to their bottom line, but good word of mouth can be invaluable to generate buzz.


I'll leave it to others to decide if they want the "magical" discussions to remain in this thread. I personally don't wish to use those methods.


----------



## BrettStah

javabird said:


> I'll leave it to others to decide if they want the "magical" discussions to remain in this thread. I personally don't wish to use those methods.


And that's great. No one is being forced to, as far as I'm aware. But I've given some reasons why it's helpful to some folks.


----------



## mrdbdigital

ADG said:


> Okay, can we stop the side chatter and get back to New Shows please?


You must be new here.


----------



## ADG

LOL - no, just hopeful


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> *'The Gifted'*
> 
> X-Men related tv series.
> 
> Will air later this year.


Starts October 2, 2017.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Berlin Station*' - Epix

Season 2.

The first 2 episodes are available early via magic and probably by On Demand.



> Season two of Berlin Station opens in the thick of a New World Order that has taken root and is steadily deepening. Richard Armitage, Rhys Ifans, Richard Jenkins, Leland Orser and Michelle Forbes star. New to the cast this season are Ashley Judd and Keke Palmer.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Graves'* - Epix

Season 2.

The first 2 episodes are available via magic and probably by On Demand.



> Former two-term President Richard Graves embarks on a Don Quixote-like quest to right the wrongs of his administration and reclaim his legacy 25 years after leaving the White House. His enlightenment takes place just as his wife Margaret Graves decides it's finally time for her to pursue her own political ambitions.


Stars Nick Nolte.


----------



## ej42137

BrettStah said:


> Is there such a thing as legal piracy?


If you can get your sovereign to issue to you "letters of marque and reprisal" you may engage in legal piracy, as a privateer. Letters of marque and reprisal are provided for in the US constitution, and the US has never signed the Treaty of Paris, the agreement to ban such instruments. If you're interested, you can write your congressman.


----------



## Mikeguy

ej42137 said:


> If you can get your sovereign to issue to you "letters of marque and reprisal" you may engage in legal piracy, as a privateer. Letters of marque and reprisal are provided for in the US constitution, and the US has never signed the Treaty of Paris, the agreement to ban such instruments. If you're interested, you can write your congressman.


 Will she send me one, so that I can get all the shows I want?


----------



## ej42137

Mikeguy said:


> Will she send me one, so that I can get all the shows I want?


She would have to introduce a bill for Congress as a whole to act upon. Our two current wars are against North Korea and Taliban insurgents in Afghanistan; you probably need to know Korean and Farsi to profit from pirating their videos. Oh, and you'll need to submit to an admiralty court to ratify your seizures.


----------



## Mikeguy

ej42137 said:


> She would have to introduce a bill for Congress as a whole to act upon. Our two current wars are against North Korea and Taliban insurgents in Afghanistan; you probably need to know Korean and Farsi to profit from pirating their videos. Oh, and you'll need to submit to an admiralty court to ratify your seizures.


Can't I just declare war on NJersey?


----------



## Malcontent

*'Extinct'* - BYUtv



> From the creator of Ender's Game comes a new sci-fi TV series premiering on BYUtv on October 1, 2017. 400 years after the extinction of the human race, a small group of humans are revived by an alien civilization. The aliens claim they want to restore the human species, but the reborn humans uncover new dangers, hidden agendas and powerful secrets that challenge that claim and threaten to annihilate the human race all over again.


The first 8 episodes are available via magic.


----------



## innocentfreak

Of course Fios dropped BYUtv.


----------



## dswallow

Season 5 of the Australian series *A Place to Call Home* has started airing.

A Place to Call Home (TV Series 2013- ) - IMDb
A Place To Call Home season five: Where we left off


----------



## ADG

dswallow said:


> Season 5 of the Australian series *A Place to Call Home* has started airing.
> 
> A Place to Call Home (TV Series 2013- ) - IMDb
> A Place To Call Home season five: Where we left off


Watched the last episode of season 4 this weekend and downloaded S5E1 this morning. My wife and I love this show!!!


----------



## Hcour

ADG said:


> Watched the last episode of season 4 this weekend and downloaded S5E1 this morning. My wife and I love this show!!!


Watched the first few eps of season 1 today. Hadn't heard of this until this thread, thought I'd give it a shot. This is excellent. I love these kinds of Brit and Aussie shows. And I've got all those seasons to marathon over the next few months. Cool.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Mindhunter' *- Netflix



> In the late 1970s two FBI agents expand criminal science by delving into the psychology of murder and getting uneasily close to all-too-real monsters.





> Mindhunter is based on the 1996 book Mind Hunter: Inside the FBI's Elite Serial Crime Unit, by former special agent John Douglas and Mark Olshaker. For years, Douglas pursued some of the most notorious serial killers and rapists, developing profiling techniques to catch them.
> 
> Several book and TV characters have been based in part on him, including Jack Crawford in Thomas Harris' The Silence of the Lambs, Will Graham on Hannibal and Jason Gideon on Criminal Minds.


----------



## Malcontent

*'GameFace'* - U.K.



> 'GameFace' is a comedy series that follows Marcella as she spiritedly crashes her way through life, assisted by her dubious life-coach, best friends and ever-patient driving instructor. Bouncing back from a seismic break-up, clinging on to her dreams of becoming an actress, and - when she remembers her lessons - finally learning to drive, Marcella is on a mission to change her future for the better. Starring Roisin Conaty as Marcella and packed with wry and idiosyncratic observations, GameFace is a witty, tender and resonant comedy about navigating your thirties when you're under-prepared - but somehow always staying afloat.







The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'SMILF'* - Showtime



> Bridgette Bird is a smart, scrappy, young single mom trying to navigate life in South Boston with an extremely unconventional family. She struggles to make ends meet, which leads her to impulsive and at times immature decisions. Above all, Bridgettte wants to make a better life for her son. SMILF takes on motherhood, co-parenting, and female sexuality through a raw and unfiltered lens. Don't miss this semi-autobiographical half-hour comedy from the creative mind of Frankie Shaw, an original and fresh new female voice.
> 
> Don't miss the season premiere Sunday, November 5 at 10pm ET/PT.


The first episode is available via magic and probably via on demand.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Gunpowder'* - U.K.



> England, 1603. Elizabeth I is dead and King James of Scotland has taken the throne. With the country at war with Catholic Spain, English Catholics are persecuted and priests caught saying Mass are punished with death. Several attempts have already been made on the new King's life. All so far have failed. But deep in the heart of the Warwickshire countryside a new plot is brewing. A plot that will become legend, and leave a mark on the country that will still be felt over 400 years later.


Story of the Guy Fawkes Gunpowder Plot.

Stars Kit Harington, Liv Tyler and Peter Mullan.

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Bounty Hunters'* - U.K.

Stars Rosie Perez.



> When his antiques dealer dad winds up in hospital following a rather mysterious accident, book-smart Barnaby takes it upon himself to save the family's cash-strapped business. What could possibly go wrong? Well, a dodgy deal masterminded by his father leaves Barnaby £50,000 down and lumbered with a looted treasure. He's determined to reclaim his cash, but to do so, he needs help. Big time. Enter Nina Morales, a tough New Yorker who Barnaby's sister met while travelling. She and Barnaby couldn't be more different. She's a gun-toting, Brooklyn bounty hunter, while he drives a smart car and lives in Wimbledon. She's wanted by a Mexican cartel while he's doing a PhD in Flemish textiles. They team up on a mission to get his money back. But Barnaby's quiet life soon spirals further out of control, when they're forced into the paths of the police, terrorists and a dangerous Mexican drug cartel.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The End of the F***ing World'* - U.K/Netflix

BTW, The forum software is censoring part of the name of the show.



> Netflix has partnered with E4 for the upcoming series based on Charles Forsman's 2013 wildly beloved, critically acclaimed, and award-winning comic book series, titled - you guessed it - "The End of the ****ing World." According to Digital Spy, director Jonathan Entwistle calls it "a live action version which will transport Charles's visions of the US to a nihilistic, recession-laden UK."
> 
> "The End of the ****ing World" launches on Channel 4 in the U.K. on October 24th and hopefully Netflix won't take too long to bring it to the rest of the world.





> James, 17, is pretty sure he's a psychopath - emotionally detached, cold and disdainful, he's decided he's ready to graduate from killing animals. He thinks it might be interesting to kill something bigger&#8230;a human. And he's got the perfect person in mind&#8230;
> 
> Alyssa, also 17, is new in school - cool and moody, she's existential angst made flesh. But despite being popular at school, she still feels like she doesn't belong. Spotting James one day at school, however, she thinks she may have found a soulmate&#8230;
> 
> When things come to a head at home between Alyssa, her mother and stepdad, she leaves and persuades James to join her in search of her real father. And so begins a journey of discovery that becomes progressively ominous as James's urge to act on his sociopathic and violent inclinations increase while Alyssa, blinded by young love, remains wilfully ignorant of the consequences that lie at the end of the road. One night, however, the pair find themselves caught up in events that lead them down an ever more menacing and surreal path.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Letdown'* - Austrialia



> Audrey is determined not to be defined by motherhood. In theory, this seems fairly easy. In practice, her career-focused husband, self-obsessed mother & fancy-free best friend, make it damn near impossible. The series proves that being a parent can be both extreme and hilarious.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Alias Grace - 11/3 on Netflix
*


> Alias Grace is based on Margaret Atwood's award-winning novel. The six-hour miniseries follows Grace Marks, a poor, young Irish immigrant and domestic servant in Upper Canada who, along with stable hand James McDermott, was convicted of the brutal murders of their employer, Thomas Kinnear, and his housekeeper, Nancy Montgomery, in 1843.


*




*


----------



## lambertman

Malcontent said:


> *'Gunpowder'* - U.K.
> 
> Story of the Guy Fawkes Gunpowder Plot.


This will air on HBO Dec. 18-20.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Great Canadian Baking Show'* - Canada



> THE GREAT CANADIAN BAKING SHOW is the new homegrown version of hit baking competition The Great British Bake Off. Based on the British format, the series will bring together 10 amateur bakers from across Canada to compete in a series of themed culinary challenges. In each episode, they'll face three nail-biting rounds: the Signature Bake, the Technical Bake and the Show Stopper. Each week, the competitor who shows the most skill, creativity and finesse will be named Star Baker, while the weakest will be sent home until only three finalists are left vying for the Great Canadian Baking Show title.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Frankie Drake Mysteries'* - Canada



> Frankie Drake Mysteries follows Toronto's only female private detective in the 1920s as she takes on the cases the police don't want or can't handle. Along with her partner Trudy, Frankie and the Drake Detective Agency take on cases of all shapes and sizes. From airplanes and booze running to American G-men, Communists and union busters, Frankie's fearless sense of adventure gets her into all kinds of trouble, but she always manages to find her way out.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## osu1991

Malcontent said:


> *'Frankie Drake Mysteries'* - Canada
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.


It's pretty good. Watched the premiere last night, a little bit like Miss Fisher Murder Mysteries


----------



## bicker

No US distributor announced yet?


----------



## Malcontent

*'Sea Oak'* - Amazon



> Aunt Bernie, a working-class woman in a Rust Belt city (meek, unmarried, no kids) dies tragically in a home invasion. Compelled by sheer force of dissatisfaction, she comes back from the dead full of rage, determined to get the life she never had. She proceeds to inflict a range of demands on what's left of her nuclear family (a quasi-stripper nephew and two feckless nieces), who live in a low-end subsidized hellhole of a housing complex called Sea Oak.


Pilot episode. Stars Glenn Close.

Available on Amazon Prime and by magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Acceptable Risk'* - Ireland - Acorn TV



> When her husband, Lee, is murdered, Sarah Manning comes to realize that she knows nothing about his past. Sarah begins to question who Lee actually was and what he did in his work for a powerful global organization. And why did Lee, a salesman, need to carry a gun?


Season 1 is available on Acorn TV and by magic.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Sarah Manning? Really? Is that what the Sestra looks like when she gets a little older?


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'Sea Oak'* - Amazon
> 
> Pilot episode. Stars Glenn Close.
> 
> Available on Amazon Prime and by magic.


Well, I love the idea. Hate the execution.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Doctor Blake Mysteries'* - Telemovie: Family Portrait



> Three murders, two weddings and a funeral... life's never been straightforward for Doctor Lucien Blake and Jean. So why would anything change now?


The tv movie is available via magic.

It looks like the show has been cancelled. Season 5 is the last.

The shows star 'Craig McLachlan' has hinted that it may not be the end but nothing official has been announced. Hopefully the show can find another home and continue.

The tv movie hopefully wraps a few things up with the series.


----------



## eddyj

Of course it is canceled, I just started watching it!


----------



## series5orpremier

*The Chi *- Showtime, January 7


----------



## series5orpremier

*Counterpart* - Starz, January 21


----------



## tivotvaddict

Malcontent said:


> *'Liar'* - U.K.
> 
> It's airing in the U.K. but will start on Sundance TV (09-27-2017).
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.


Just finished this first season (6 episodes). Thank you for posting it here; I never would have known about it otherwise. Really nicely done; some solid acting and nicely plotted. Not the deepest of character development, but reminiscent of Broadchurch in its approach, but in a more modern setting. It appears to have been renewed for a second season in 2018.

tta


----------



## Malcontent

*'Lifeline'* - Youtube Red Original Series



> Lifeline, set in the not-too-distant future, is a half hour series about a little known life insurance company that sends its agents forward 33 days in time to prevent the accidental deaths of its clients. The company's best agent, Conner Hooks (Gilford), has never missed a save - until he takes on the most personal case of his life. When sixteen-year-old Norah (Park) is orphaned on his watch, Conner pledges to protect her, even if that means putting his career at Lifeline - or his own life - in jeopardy.


The first episode is available for free on Youtube. The entire season is available via magic.


----------



## trainman

*Future Man* - Hulu (all episodes now available)

Comedy starring Josh Hutcherson as a gamer who's enlisted by time-travelers to change the future. Got a surprisingly good review in the L.A. Times.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Sick Note'* - U.K.



> 'Sick Note' is the story of Daniel Glass, a compulsive liar, who's stuck in a failing relationship and a dead-end job under the thumb of his irrepressible boss Kenny West. When he's diagnosed with cancer, everyone starts to treat him better, suddenly giving him a new lust for life. But then he finds out he was misdiagnosed by the most incompetent oncologist on Earth, Dr Ian Glennis. When he decides to keep the new information to himself, the lie spirals out of control and both Daniel and Dr Glennis must attempt to prevent the truth from getting out.


Stars Don Johnson, Rupert Grint, Nick Frost.

The first 2 episodes are available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'No Activity'* - CBS All Access



> Set over the course of a major drug cartel bust, No Activity follows the misadventures of two low-ranking cops who spend way too much time together; two criminals who are kept in the dark; two dispatch workers who haven't really clicked; and two Mexican tunnelers who get stuck in a space unsuitable for a pair of relative strangers.


The first episode is available from CBS All Access and by magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Nowhere Fast'* - Ireland



> 'Nowhere Fast' is a comedy about women in rural Ireland, and one woman in particular. Fresh from a disaster in her media career in the big smoke, Angela (played by Alison) returns to her family home to lick her wounds and plan her next move. After being fired, Angela moves back to the small town in which she grew up. This is her chance to reassess things and get her life back on track, if her friends don't ruin everything.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## javabird

Malcontent said:


> *'The Doctor Blake Mysteries'* - Telemovie: Family Portrait
> 
> The tv movie is available via magic.
> 
> It looks like the show has been cancelled. Season 5 is the last.
> 
> The shows star 'Craig McLachlan' has hinted that it may not be the end but nothing official has been announced. Hopefully the show can find another home and continue.
> 
> The tv movie hopefully wraps a few things up with the series.


Great news for Dr. Blake fans - the show has been picked up by Australia's channel 7:

Doctor Blake lives on!


----------



## osu1991

Seven touts Doctor Blake as "#1 Australian drama"
Seven touts Doctor Blake as "#1 Australian drama"

_Seven confirmed *The Doctor Blake Mysteries* would move from ABC to Seven in 2018

In 2018, the series will pick up in 1963 as Australia sits on the cusp of a brave new world&#8230; a world awash with murder, mystery and mayhem. JFK has just been assassinated and the universe may never be the same again._


----------



## Allanon

*There's...Johnny!* - Hulu (November 16, 2017)


> Young Andy becomes a gofer at "The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson" circa 1972.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Allanon said:


> *There's...Johnny!* - Hulu (November 16, 2016)


That looks really interesting. I wonder if they incorporate any real footage of Johnny and The Tonight Show from that era, or if it's all just behind the scenes and we never actually see Johnny.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Peaky Blinders'* - U.K.



> A gangster family epic set in 1919 Birmingham, England and centered on a gang who sew razor blades in the peaks of their caps, and their fierce boss Tommy Shelby, who means to move up in the world.


Season 4 has started. Episode 1 is available via magic.


----------



## Hcour

Malcontent said:


> *'Peaky Blinders'* - U.K.
> 
> Season 4 has started. Episode 1 is available via magic.


Oh happy day. Great series!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Gone'*



> Based on Chelsea Cain's novel "One Kick," Gone stars Chris Noth as FBI Agent Frank Nova, who rescues Kit "Kick" Lannigan (Leven Rambin). Years later after Kit trains in martial arts, Nova convinces her to join a special task force that specializes in abductions and missing persons cases.
> 
> Gone is a 2017 American procedural drama series. Based on Chelsea Cain's novel 'One Kick', the series is created by Matt Lopez. While being set at international TV channels TF1 in France and RTL Televisions sister network VOX in Germany, it premiered first in Australia on Universal Channel on November 13, 2017.





> Gone tells the story of Kit "Kick" Lanigan (Leven Rambin), survivor of a famous child-abduction case, and Frank Novak (Chris Noth), the FBI agent who rescued her. Determined never to fall victim again and now a young woman, Kick has trained herself in martial arts and the use of firearms. She finds her calling when Novak persuades her to join a special task force he created with the backing and resources of the FBI, dedicated to solving abductions and missing person's cases. Paired with former Army intelligence officer John Bishop (Danny Pino), along with other team members, Agent Kennedy (Tracie Thoms) and James Finley (Andy Mientus), the team work to solve cases and bring victims home.


The first episode is available via magic.

I couldn't find a trailer.



> The drama is a co-production between NBC Universal, Germany's RTL and France's TF1 but is yet to find a US network.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Love, Lies and Records'* - U.K. / Acorn TV



> After a dream promotion to the top job of Superintendent, Kate finds herself increasingly torn by the endless responsibilities of being a modern working mother. Her daughter's hiding suspicious messages on her mobile, her son hates her because she's bought him the wrong trainers and now her stepson's turned up unannounced to stay.
> 
> As Kate tries to hold her work, life and relationship together, things go from complicated to impossible when a disgruntled colleague threatens to expose a secret from her past. The series explores how women in particular have to juggle their lives. Kate has reached the top of her profession but with everything she's worked for in jeopardy, can she sustain herself when it's not just her job that's on the line?


Has started airing in the U.K. Episode 1 is available via magic. It will begin airing on Acorn TV on November 20, 2017.


----------



## ADG

Malcontent said:


> *'Peaky Blinders'* - U.K.
> Season 4 has started. Episode 1 is available via magic.


The first 5 minutes and last 60 seconds of this episode alone are worth the price of admission. The show has lost NOTHING over the past 3 seasons.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Armchair Detectives'* - U.K.



> There's been a murder. And we need you to solve it.
> 
> Susan Calman hosts as three amateur sleuths head to the fictional town of Mortcliff to solve a deadly crime, from the comfort of the Armchairs in the studio. They'll watch the drama play out as Mortcliff's crack team of detectives; DI Knight, DC Slater and Scenes of Crime Officer Simmons make enquiries with the local residents. But in a show where everyone has a motive it might prove harder to catch the culprit than you think.
> 
> Across each episode the Armchair Detectives will be introduced to suspects and uncover vital clues. They'll share their thoughts and theories as the story unfolds before making their final accusation in a bid to win the golden magnifying glass trophy.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Anubys

Allanon said:


> *There's...Johnny!* - Hulu (November 16, 2017)


That looks awesome...I can't place the girl, though...off to IMDB to find out who she is...I will absolutely watch this


----------



## EWiser

There's Johnny review. 
'There's.... Johnny!' Review | Hollywood Reporter
'There's ... Johnny!': TV Review


----------



## Malcontent

*'Godless'* - Netflix



> Notorious criminal Frank Griffin and his gang of outlaws are on a mission of revenge against Roy Goode, a son-like protégé who betrayed the brotherhood. While on the run, Roy seeks refuge with hardened widower Alice Fletcher, an outcast herself, in a worn-down, isolated mining town of La Belle, NM - governed mainly by women. When word reaches La Belle that Griffin is headed their way, the town bands together to defend against the murderous gang in a lawless western frontier.


----------



## scooterboy

Anubys said:


> That looks awesome...I can't place the girl, though...off to IMDB to find out who she is...I will absolutely watch this


*Suburgatory*


----------



## Anubys

scooterboy said:


> *Suburgatory*


Thanks...I actually remembered her before I got to IMDB...in the first ep of There's Johnny, she's in a sex scene (no nudity) and I felt weird watching it because she's still that underage teenager in my mind!


----------



## Malcontent

*'THE INDIAN DETECTIVE'* - Canada / Netflix



> The Indian Detective, a classic fish out-of-water story with equal doses of comedy and high-stakes drama, follows Toronto cop Doug D'Mello as he becomes embroiled in a murder case while visiting his father in Mumbai. The investigation leads Doug to uncover a dangerous conspiracy while dealing with his own ambivalence towards a country where, despite his heritage, he is an outsider.





> THE INDIAN DETECTIVE also stars Canadian icon William Shatner as a billionaire property developer from Toronto who may have ties to the criminal underworld.


The first episode is available via magic.

The series will be coming to Netflix on December 19, 2017.


----------



## eddyj

osu1991 said:


> Seven touts Doctor Blake as "#1 Australian drama"
> Seven touts Doctor Blake as "#1 Australian drama"
> 
> _Seven confirmed *The Doctor Blake Mysteries* would move from ABC to Seven in 2018
> 
> In 2018, the series will pick up in 1963 as Australia sits on the cusp of a brave new world&#8230; a world awash with murder, mystery and mayhem. JFK has just been assassinated and the universe may never be the same again._


I wish Netflix would go ahead and get the newer seasons. I recently watched all they had, and I want the rest.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Dark'* - Netflix



> A family saga with a supernatural twist, Dark set in a German town in present day where the disappearance of two young children exposes the double lives and fractured relationships among four families. In ten, hour-long episodes, the story takes on a supernatural twist that ties back to the same town in 1986.


----------



## kcarl75

*'No Activity'* (CBSSA) - I'm catching up on the new show No Activity on some weird CBS application (or magic). The second episode has an amazing dialog from J. K. Simmons. This show has an all-star cast and rotates between 3 main storylines. Very funny.

"Adam McKay, Will Ferrell and "Funny or Die" are teaming up again to produce "No Activity" on CBS All Access. The comedy cop show, which is based on an Australian show of the same name, is set during a drug cartel bust and follows Tim Meadows and Patrick Brammall as two officers whose boring jobs are turned upside down."


----------



## Malcontent

*'Counterpart' *- Starz



> Counterpart is about a mysterious world hidden beneath the surface of our everyday existence. Howard Silk is a lowly cog in the bureaucratic machinery of a Berlin-based United Nations spy agency. When Howard discovers that his organization safeguards the secret of a crossing into a parallel dimension, he is thrust into a shadow world of intrigue, danger, and double cross&#8230; where the only man he can trust is his near-identical counterpart from this parallel world. The show explores themes of identity, fate and lost love, posing the eternal question, "what if our lives could have been different?"


The first episode is available via On Demand and via magic. Officially starts January 21, 2018.

Stars J.K. Simmons.


----------



## bicker

Malcontent said:


> *'Counterpart' *- Starz
> 
> The first episode is available via On Demand and via magic.


And will be broadcast tonight at 8:56 PM, as a preview to the series.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Bancroft'* - U.K.



> Bancroft, a brilliant copper has given her life to the police force. Consequently, she's trusted and adored by her colleagues and promotion to Detective Chief Superintendent looks assured. Bancroft runs an operation to bring down the pernicious and vicious Kamara gang. She adopts dubious methods, but the most violent brother, Athif, rules the local town with an iron fist, so it's hard not to applaud her actions.


The first episode is available via magic.

Sarah Parish stars in gritty new ITV detective drama Bancroft


----------



## Howie

I watched the Counterpart preview. It's something that I'll definitely watch more of when it debuts in January.


----------



## vertigo235

I enjoyed Counterpart too, look forward to seeing where that goes.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Tunnel'* - U.K.

Season 3 has started. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Father Brown'* - U.K.

Season 6 has started. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Knightfall'* - History Channel



> Knightfall chronicles the mysterious but true accounts of the Knights Templar, the elite warriors of the Crusades. It delves into the great secrets protected by the Templars and tells the story of faith, loyalty and brotherhood that help sustain these warriors on the battlefield, and the dark events that would forever sear the infamous date of Friday the 13th into the world's psyche.





> The Knights Templar was the most powerful, wealthy and mysterious military order of the Middle Ages, with its members entrusted with protecting Christianity's most prized relic - the Holy Grail - and harboring secrets capable of great destruction. 'Knightfall' delves into the clandestine world of this legendary brotherhood of warrior monks. From their battles in the Holy Land, to their complex relationship with the King of France, to the betrayal that would ultimately lead to their tragic dissolution, the story of the Knights Templar has never been.


The first 3 episodes of aired. Available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Little Women'* - U.K.



> Based on Louisa May Alcott's universally beloved novel, Little Women is a new three-part series, adapted by award-winning creator of Call the Midwife Heidi Thomas and directed by Vanessa Caswill (Thirteen). Set against the backdrop of a country divided, the story follows the four March sisters: Jo (Maya Hawke), Meg (Willa Fitzgerald), Beth (Annes Elwy), and Amy (Kathryn Newton) on their journey from childhood to adulthood while their father (Dylan Baker) is away at war. Under the guidance of their mother Marmee (Emily Watson), the girls navigate what it means to be a young woman: from gender roles to sibling rivalry, first love, loss and marriage. Accompanied by the charming boy next door Laurie Laurence (Jonah Hauer-King), their cantankerous wealthy Aunt March (Angela Lansbury) and benevolent neighbour Mr. Laurence (Michael Gambon), Little Women is a coming of age story that is as relevant and engaging today as it was on its original publication in 1868.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## wprager

Cardinal (Canada) returns for S2 starting Jan 4 (it's on Hulu in the US, not sure of dates). Really enjoyed S1. Reminded me a lot of Broadchurch. It's been renewed for two more seasons (S2 and S3), each 6 episodes long.


----------



## Hcour

*The Alienist* - I don't think there was a premier date when this was first mentioned. It's 1/22/18 on TNT. Really been looking forward to this one.

The Alienist (TV Series 2018- ) - IMDb


----------



## Allanon

*Altered Carbon* - February 2, 2018 - Netflix


> Based on the award-winning novel, Altered Carbon takes place in a future where the human mind can now be digitized and downloaded into a "cortical stack" and placed into new bodies, called sleeves.
> 
> The series follows Envoy soldier Takeshi Kovacs (Joel Kinnaman), who is brought back to life centuries later to investigate the attempted murder of Laurens Bancroft (James Purefoy), the wealthiest man on Earth. As the investigation progresses, Kovacs comes to learn that his past isn't nearly as buried as he thought.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Allanon said:


> *Altered Carbon* - February 2, 2018 - Netflix


Man, those books were great!


----------



## cheesesteak

Just wikipedia'd Black Lightning and learned that the upcoming CW superhero show is based on a DC comic book character I'd never heard of.


----------



## Anubys

Allanon said:


> *Altered Carbon* - February 2, 2018 - Netflix


This is such good news



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Man, those books were great!


They were AWESOME. I have no idea why the author vowed never to write another Takeshi novel again.


----------



## Anubys

Not sure if it's a smeek but I just saw a promo for the third season of The Detour. I can't wait!


----------



## Malcontent

Will premiere March 21, 2018.

'Krypton': Superman prequel series premiere date revealed



> Set generations before Superman's home planet was destroyed, this series follows Kal-El's grandfather Seg-El (Cameron Cuffe) as he struggles with a tough decision: save Krypton from destruction, or let it happen in order for his grandson to meet his destiny. Not helping matters, Krypton's leadership is in disarray and the House of El is ostracized. As Seg-El tries to protect his family's legacy, he'll be challenged by DC characters like Brainiac (Blake Ritson) and Earthly time-traveler Adam Strange (Shaun Sipos).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

> Set generations before Superman's home planet was destroyed, this series follows Kal-El's grandfather


So...one generation?


----------



## Tony_T

Howie said:


> I watched the Counterpart preview. It's something that I'll definitely watch more of when it debuts in January.


Was looking forward to this, and just got an email that Optimum/Cablevison dropped Starz


----------



## Malcontent

*'McMafia' *- U.K.



> Alex Godman, the English-raised son of Russian mafia exiles, has spent his life trying to escape the shadow of their past, building his own legitimate business and forging a life with his girlfriend Rebecca. But when a murder forces his family's past to return to threaten them, Alex is drawn into the criminal underworld and must confront his values to protect those he loves.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## bicker

Tony_T said:


> Was looking forward to this, and just got an email that Optimum/Cablevison dropped Starz


 I wonder if the dispute is more about how much they're charging for Encore versus how much they want to charge for Starz. It seems the latter is more or less a pass-through to the customer so the cable company wouldn't care as much. I'm not sure I understand what justifies such a significant increase in Encore if that's what it is.

This message may have been entered using voice recognition. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Freedom Fighters: The Ray'* - CW Seed



> All his life, Ray Terrill has fought injustice, dreaming of making a real difference like his older brother, a Marine who was killed in Afghanistan. One day, he stumbles upon a dying superhero from another Earth and is stunned to find that this superhero looks just like him-because it is! The dying Ray Terrill of Earth-X transfers photokinetic energy to this Earth's Ray, making him a superhero - THE RAY. However, Ray quickly learns being a superhero isn't all hanging muggers from streetlamps and fighting giant robots. As the evil Nazi New Reichsmen of Earth-X, led by Overgirl, close in, The Ray must learn to harness his powers by coming to terms with his true self, even if that means also finally coming out of the closet to his parents. The fate of Earth-X depends on it!


Now available from 'CW Seed'.


----------



## Allanon

Malcontent said:


> *'Freedom Fighters: The Ray'* - CW Seed


Just watched it, it's 6 episodes each about 5 minutes long. Basically a single 30 minute episode broken in to segments.


----------



## Hcour

Allanon said:


> Just watched it, it's 6 episodes each about 5 minutes long. Basically a single 30 minute episode broken in to segments.


I don't get it. What's the point of breaking it up into small bits?


----------



## MikeCC

Maybe easier to load and watch on phones and small devices.


----------



## Allanon

Hcour said:


> I don't get it. What's the point of breaking it up into small bits?


I suspect it was a pilot but the executives decided not to air it on their network due to the Nazi symbolism. CW probably put it on CW Seed to see if it gets a following. I guess they broke it down so it would look like they have more than just the pilot.

Edit: Or what MikeCC said.


----------



## dswallow

Hcour said:


> I don't get it. What's the point of breaking it up into small bits?


Helps them market CW Seed by inflating the count of original shows available.


----------



## MikeCC

dswallow said:


> Helps them market CW Seed by inflating the count of original shows available.


I'm not sure if that's cynicism or brilliant marketing, but you could be on to something...


----------



## realityboy

Hcour said:


> I don't get it. What's the point of breaking it up into small bits?


This is the second animated Arrowverse superhero show on CW Seed. Vixen ran for 2 seasons with the 6 minute episodes. They were released weekly instead of all at once like The Ray. Vixen did eventually air on the CW as a movie.


----------



## Allanon

*Hard Sun* - March 7 - Hulu


> Two detectives with opposing viewpoints are forced to work together in a pre-apocalyptic criminal world.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Derry Girls'* - U.K.



> 16-year-old Erin Quinn lives with her uncompromising mother, her long-suffering father and the fearsome 'Granda Joe', a man whose love for his daughters and granddaughters is surpassed only by his contempt for his son-in-law.
> 
> It's the early 90s, and Erin is used to seeing her country on the nightly news and speaking in acronyms (The IRA, The UDA, The RUC). This is a time of armed police in armoured Land Rovers and British Army check points. But it's also the time of Murder She Wrote, The Cranberries, MJ and Lisa Marie, Doc Martens, bomber jackets, The X Files, Nirvana and Wayne's World. And while The Troubles may hang over her home town, Erin has troubles of her own.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

wprager said:


> Cardinal (Canada) returns for S2 starting Jan 4 (it's on Hulu in the US, not sure of dates). Really enjoyed S1. Reminded me a lot of Broadchurch. It's been renewed for two more seasons (S2 and S3), each 6 episodes long.


New episode is available via magic.


----------



## Martha

Malcontent said:


> New episode is available via magic.


Thanks....I love this show!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Next Of Kin'* - U.K.



> GP Mona Shirani lives in London with political lobbyist husband Guy Harcourt. Family life is shattered when Mona's brother is brutally murdered whilst working for a medical charity abroad. As the death brings buried secrets to light, Mona's family finds itself under suspicion, each drawn deep into a tangle of betrayal and conspiracy as they try to protect their loved ones and careers.


Stars Archie Panjabi.

The first episode is available via magic.

I couldn't find a trailer.


----------



## Malcontent

Allanon said:


> *Hard Sun* - March 7 - Hulu


This has started airing in the U.K. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Allanon

Malcontent said:


> This has started airing in the U.K. The first episode is available via magic.


BBC iPlayer should have all 6 episodes as of today, Hulu will have all episodes on March 7.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Vera'* - U.K.

Season 8 has started. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Silent Witness'* - U.K.

New season has started airing. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## EWiser

Malcontent said:


> *'Vera'* - U.K.
> 
> Season 8 has started. The first episode is available via magic.


An available on Britbox noticed today it was there.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Kiri'* - U.K.



> Bafta-winner Jack Thorne's powerful and compelling new four-part drama about a young black girl Kiri, due to be adopted by a white foster family, who is abducted - and the trail of lies, blame, guilt and notoriety that follows. Sarah Lancashire stars as experienced, no-nonsense social worker Miriam. Also starring Lucian Msamati as Kiri's birth grandfather Tobi, and Lia Williams as foster mother Alice.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Burden of Truth'* - Canada



> Burden of Truth is a legal drama starring Kristin Kreuk as a big city lawyer passed over for partnership who returns to her hometown to take on what she thinks is a simple case, only to find herself in a fight for justice for a group of sick girls.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I will never be able to watch Kristin Kreuk in anything after Smallville. She made that character so unlikable that I eventually stopped watching the show altogether.


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> I will never be able to watch Kristin Kreuk in anything after Smallville. She made that character so unlikable that I eventually stopped watching the show altogether.


I'm at least curious whether she can actually act. Many of the actors from Smallville are way less annoying and way better at acting than I would have guessed. Also, of all the people to turn out to be bat guano nutso, Allison Mack would have been pretty much my last guess.


----------



## Malcontent

Allanon said:


> *Altered Carbon* - February 2, 2018 - Netflix


----------



## TAsunder

The praise for the Altered Carbon books in this thread has me excited to read them, but I think I'll still wait until after the Netflix season.


----------



## Anubys

TAsunder said:


> The praise for the Altered Carbon books in this thread has me excited to read them, but I think I'll still wait until after the Netflix season.


it's the age-old debate of which to do first 

The books are fantastic. First-rate science fiction.

Maybe read one, watch the show, then read the rest? see if your level of enjoyment increased or decreased!


----------



## Malcontent

*'False Flag'* - Israel

Available on Hulu.



> The series, loosely based on the true story of the assassination in Dubai of a senior Hamas official Mahmoud al-Mabhouh - the co-founder of military wing of the Islamist Palestinian group Hamas on 19 January 2010, revolves around five ordinary Israeli citizens who discover one morning via the media that they are the principal suspects of a high-profile kidnapping and are implicated as culprits in the kidnapping.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Resident'* - Fox



> 'The Resident' is a powerful new medical drama focusing on the final years of a young doctor's training that rips back the curtain to reveal the truth of what really happens, both good and bad, in hospitals across the country.


Officially starts Jan. 21, 2018.

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Allanon

*Britannia* - January 26, 2018 - Amazon Prime Video


> Britannia begins in 43AD as the Roman Army, determined and terrified in equal measure, returns to crush the Celtic heart of Britannia, a mysterious land ruled by warrior women and powerful druids who can channel the mysterious forces of the Underworld. Arch Celtic rivals Kerra and Antedia must face the Roman invasion led by Aulus Plautius as it cuts a swathe through the Celtic Resistance.


----------



## tlc

TAsunder said:


> The praise for the Altered Carbon books in this thread has me excited to read them, but I think I'll still wait until after the Netflix season.


I loved the books and am excited about the show. One concern about the trailer: it spends time _explaining_ the whole "wearing different bodies" thing. IIRC, the book (like a lot of good SF) didn't lay it all out like that. It was just part of the world.

I like SF where you're figuring out the world as you're discovering the plot.

I suggest reading the first book, too.

Will the show be a binge-able dump? Or a weekly drip?


----------



## TAsunder

I assume binge-able since it's Netflix.


----------



## innocentfreak

Alone Together started 1/10 on Freeform



> "Alone Together" is a half-hour, single-camera comedy starring Esther Povitsky ("Lady Dynamite," "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend") and Benji Aflalo ("Not Safe with Nikki Glaser"). Esther and Benji are platonic best friends who want nothing more than to be accepted by the vain and status-obsessed culture of Los Angeles. Despite their sometimes contentious relationship, when push comes to shove, they've got each other's back &#8230; And they have nobody else to hang out with. "Alone Together" comes from Esther Povitsky, Benji Aflalo and Eben Russell ("Girl Boss"), who serve as writers and executive producers. Andy Samberg, Jorma Taccone, Akiva Schaffer, Billy Rosenberg and Hunter Covington also serve as executive producers. Daniel Gray Longino ("Lady Dynamite," "Portlandia") directed the pilot.


----------



## MikeCC

innocentfreak said:


> Alone Together started 1/10 on Freeform


Yikes. I watched the pilot and could not get past how unpleasant it was. I don't like the main characters at all: occasional self deprecating humor doesn't mask the fact that you are still vapid and self-obsessed and little pricks. Deleted the ep, and wanted to destroy the hard drive in the DVR, just to make sure that I removed any vestiges of this dreck.


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> *'Counterpart' *- Starz
> 
> The first episode is available via On Demand and via magic. Officially starts January 21, 2018.
> 
> Stars J.K. Simmons.


FYI,

Officially starts tonight on Starz.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Mosaic'* - HBO



> Who murdered Olivia Lake (Sharon Stone), the famed children's author? The five-night limited series premieres January 22, 2018 on HBO.
> 
> A twisting tale of passion, intrigue and deception, conceived and directed by Steven Soderbergh. Mosaic focuses on the disappearance of a high-profile resident of picturesque Summit, Utah and the four-year effort by law-enforcement and civilians to discover the truth behind the crime.
> 
> Premiering as an interactive Mosaic app, the story centers around the murder of a celebrity named Olivia Lake, and the app features different story threads relating to all the different characters that users can select to watch on their own terms.
> 
> Mosaic the series offers a director's linear narrative of a story.


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> *'THE ALIENIST'* - TNT
> 
> Will start late 2017.


FYI,

It starts tonight on TNT.


----------



## eddyj

TAsunder said:


> The praise for the Altered Carbon books in this thread has me excited to read them, but I think I'll still wait until after the Netflix season.


I found that I had this book (in hardcover, no less), but I had never read it. Somehow, it fell off my "to read" list years ago and I totally forgot about it. I am reading it now, and enjoying it.

edit: I am also annoyed that it is a book with small print and when I use the pinch on the page, the text does not get larger!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

eddyj said:


> edit: I am also annoyed that it is a book with small print and when I use the pinch on the page, the text does not get larger!


Must be an older reader...you should upgrade!


----------



## eddyj

Pretty sure it is defective. And heavy! But the battery life seems awesome.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Malcontent said:


> *'Mosaic'* - HBO


Just an FYI: This was not originally intended as a TV show. It was supposed to be a new genre of content with an app where you watch segments of the story and then make decisions which determine what you see next. Kind of like "Choose Your Own Adventure" except that there weren't multiple different outcomes. Just different orders in which the things would be presented.

But the reason I point that out is one TV review podcast I listened to said the TV show suffers a bit from it being re-edited to show as a TV show since that's not how it was originally intended to be presented. (But they also said the segments in the app were too long to make sense as interactive content, so cutting as a traditional TV show was probably always planned).


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> Just an FYI: This was not originally intended as a TV show. It was supposed to be a new genre of content with an app where you watch segments of the story and then make decisions which determine what you see next. Kind of like "Choose Your Own Adventure" except that there weren't multiple different outcomes. Just different orders in which the things would be presented.
> 
> But the reason I point that out is one TV review podcast I listened to said the TV show suffers a bit from it being re-edited to show as a TV show since that's not how it was originally intended to be presented. (But they also said the segments in the app were too long to make sense as interactive content, so cutting as a traditional TV show was probably always planned).


Huh? It is/was an app. It came out a while ago. Also, Soderbergh himself objects to the "Choose Your Own Adventure" label.

Steven Soderbergh's free interactive TV series 'Mosaic' turns viewers into filmmakers


----------



## DevdogAZ

TAsunder said:


> Huh? It is/was an app. It came out a while ago. Also, Soderbergh himself objects to the "Choose Your Own Adventure" label.
> 
> Steven Soderbergh's free interactive TV series 'Mosaic' turns viewers into filmmakers


Right. I wasn't meaning that it never came out as an app. I'm fully aware that it did. I'm just pointing out that it wasn't originally intended as a linear TV show, and that might affect the way it appears when cut together that way.


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> Right. I wasn't meaning that it never came out as an app. I'm fully aware that it did. I'm just pointing out that it wasn't originally intended as a linear TV show, and that might affect the way it appears when cut together that way.


Ah, yeah I guess so. On the other hand, maybe it's a perfect example of why editing a film in a particular order makes or breaks a story. I have only read reviews of the app and the show separately, and haven't seen any comparisons of the merits and quality of each.


----------



## ADG

Guys, with all respect maybe your side conversation could go to a different thread? Thanks


----------



## Tony_T

Mods should just move it to:
Mosaic - Limited Series on HBO, All episodes(*SPOILERS*)...


----------



## DevdogAZ

ADG said:


> Guys, with all respect maybe your side conversation could go to a different thread? Thanks





Tony_T said:


> Mods should just move it to:
> Mosaic - Limited Series on HBO, All episodes(*SPOILERS*)...


Seriously? You guys just want this thread to be nothing but a running list of shows with no comments about any of them? How boring is that?


----------



## Tony_T

DevdogAZ said:


> Seriously? You guys just want this thread to be nothing but a running list of shows with no comments about any of them? How boring is that?


I'm currently watching Mosaic and would like to see more comments on Mosaic - Limited Series on HBO, All episodes(*SPOILERS*)&#8230; 
Only 4 posts on that thread, there's more on Mosaic here


----------



## TAsunder

What if I use the app and don't watch it on HBO?


----------



## BrettStah

DevdogAZ said:


> Seriously? You guys just want this thread to be nothing but a running list of shows with no comments about any of them? How boring is that?


Yeah, that's how this thread has been for the most part. It's easy enough to create new spin-off threads about specific shows, so I don't see this as a big limitation, to be honest.


----------



## TAsunder

BrettStah said:


> Yeah, that's how this thread has been for the most part. It's easy enough to create new spin-off threads about specific shows, so I don't see this as a big limitation, to be honest.


Yes, by all means, let us get back to the posts where someone notes a show is now available to people who want to pirate it.


----------



## Allanon

*Step Up: High Water* - Jan 31 - YouTube Red


> Welcome to Atlanta, home of High Water - the city's most competitive performing arts school. When twins Tal and Janelle relocate from Ohio, they find themselves thrust into a world where every move is a test. As they attempt to navigate their new world- on and off the dance floor- they'll discover just how deep they're willing to dig to realize their dreams and seize their moment.


----------



## BrettStah

TAsunder said:


> Yes, by all means, let us get back to the posts where someone notes a show is now available to people who want to pirate it.


Stream, record, buy, OR pirate to be precise!


----------



## DevdogAZ

BrettStah said:


> Yeah, that's how this thread has been for the most part. It's easy enough to create new spin-off threads about specific shows, so I don't see this as a big limitation, to be honest.


I've always thought that was odd and I felt bad for the people posting those updates to then not have anyone acknowledge the post or say anything about the show. If we have a thread with just a bunch of posts about upcoming shows and no discussion, how will anyone know whether their new show updates are even being read?


----------



## Allanon

DevdogAZ said:


> I've always thought that was odd and I felt bad for the people posting those updates to then not have anyone acknowledge the post or say anything about the show. If we have a thread with just a bunch of posts about upcoming shows and no discussion, how will anyone know whether their new show updates are even being read?


Just like the post if it interests you and start a different thread to talk about it. This actually helps the forum because there will be a dedicated thread for the show.


----------



## BrettStah

DevdogAZ said:


> I've always thought that was odd and I felt bad for the people posting those updates to then not have anyone acknowledge the post or say anything about the show. If we have a thread with just a bunch of posts about upcoming shows and no discussion, how will anyone know whether their new show updates are even being read?


I give the posts for shows that sound interesting to me a "like".


----------



## ADG

IMO there are plenty of threads of show discussions but only this one for new shows (plus one thread for new British shows). When I see new posts have been added to this thread I check in to see what new shows are being released / aired. I think it would be nice if we tried to keep most of the posts in this thread on topic. But then again, why should this thread be different from any other at this forum


----------



## Malcontent

*'Requiem'* - U.K.



> What if your parent died and you suddenly discovered that everything they'd said about themselves, and about you, was untrue? Requiem is part psychological thriller - the story of a young woman, who, in the wake of her mother's death, sets out to learn the truth about herself, even to the point of unravelling her own identity. But it is also a subtle tale of the supernatural that avoids giving easy answers, playing instead on uncertainty, mystery and ambiguity.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Tony_T

*Trust* - March 25th, FX (Kidnaping of John Paul Getty III)
Cast:
Donald Sutherland as J. Paul Getty
Hilary Swank as Gail Getty
Harris Dickinson as John Paul Getty III
Brendan Fraser as James Fletcher Chace
Michael Esper as John Paul Getty Jr.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Endeavour'* - U.K.

Season 5 has started.

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## andyw715

Tony_T said:


> *Trust* - March 25th, FX (Kidnaping of John Paul Getty III)
> Cast:
> Donald Sutherland as J. Paul Getty
> Hilary Swank as Gail Getty
> Harris Dickinson as John Paul Getty III
> Brendan Fraser as James Fletcher Chace
> Michael Esper as John Paul Getty Jr.


Off to google John Paul Getty III


----------



## DevdogAZ

Tony_T said:


> *Trust* - March 25th, FX (Kidnaping of John Paul Getty III)
> Cast:
> Donald Sutherland as J. Paul Getty
> Hilary Swank as Gail Getty
> Harris Dickinson as John Paul Getty III
> Brendan Fraser as James Fletcher Chace
> Michael Esper as John Paul Getty Jr.


It will be interesting to see how this compares with "All The Money in the World."


----------



## mattack

DevdogAZ said:


> It will be interesting to see how this compares with "All The Money in the World."


I thought the movie was decent.. weird that they'd make a miniseries version of it right after? (I know obviously different people..) They had to know of the theatrical movie?

(Though I would probably rent the movie on DVD again IF it had a way to see or at least compare the Spacey version..)


----------



## Hcour

Malcontent said:


> *'Endeavour'* - U.K.
> 
> Season 5 has started.
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.


Great news! I'm currently re-watching the previous seasons. Superb. Very complex plots with lots of suspects. When the Brits do mysteries right nobody can touch 'em.


----------



## Steveknj

Tony_T said:


> *Trust* - March 25th, FX (Kidnaping of John Paul Getty III)
> Cast:
> Donald Sutherland as J. Paul Getty
> Hilary Swank as Gail Getty
> Harris Dickinson as John Paul Getty III
> Brendan Fraser as James Fletcher Chace
> Michael Esper as John Paul Getty Jr.


Definitely interested in this one. The Gettys were a very interesting family. Having read the book about the origins of ESPN (which the Gettys were invested heavily in), I got to know a bit about them.

Oh wait, am I not supposed to comment here?


----------



## innocentfreak

*Here and Now - *HBO - 2/11/18



> A multi-racial family made up of a husband, a wife, three adopted children from Somalia, Vietnam and Colombia, and one biological child, finds its bonds tested.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Private Eyes* - Previously aired in other countries but ION starts 2/11/18



> "Private Eyes" follows the story of ex-pro hockey player Matt Shade (Priestley), who irrevocably changes his life when he decides to team up with fierce P.I. Angie Everett (Cindy Sampson) to form an unlikely investigative powerhouse. Through their new partnership, Shade is forced to examine who he has become and who he wants to be while investigating high-stakes crimes.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Everything Sucks! - *Netflix 2/16



> You can't fast forward high school. Head back to 1996 with Everything Sucks!, launching February 16, only on Netflix.


----------



## innocentfreak

*The Joel Mchale Show* - Netflix 2/18/18



> The Joel McHale Show with Joel McHale is a weekly topical series featuring celebrity guests, comedy sketches, and insane video clips from every corner of the internet.


----------



## Edmund

Malcontent said:


> *'Endeavour'* - U.K.
> 
> Season 5 has started.
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.


Thanks to someone on YT, I have seen the first two episodes of season 5. I hope it continues next week.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Collateral'* - U.K.



> Set over the course of four days, this four-part drama explores the spiraling repercussions surrounding the fatal shooting of a pizza delivery man. Refusing to accept this is a random act of senseless violence, tough and single-minded Detective Inspector Kip Glaspie (Mulligan) is determined to discover if there is a darker truth. Politician David Mars (Simm) becomes instantly embroiled in the drama through his turbulent relationship with his troubled and unpredictable ex Karen (Piper). While Jane Oliver (Walker), a compassionate vicar, struggles to conceal her affair with the only witness to the crime. Hare's electrifying writing acts as a moving spotlight, asking crucial questions about the state of modern Britain.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Trauma'* - U.K.



> Trauma is a three-part psychological thriller which centres on the lives of two fathers, Dan and Jon, whose lives collide when Dan's 15 year-old son Alex is stabbed and tragically dies in the trauma department attended by high-achieving consultant Allerton.
> 
> Devastated, heartbroken and pushed to the edge, Dan believes Jon is responsible for Alex's death. As he strives for justice, Dan begins to unpick the very fabric of Jon's life as his own unravels in the wake of Alex's killing.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'Mindhunter' *- Netflix


I binged Mindhunter over the last few days and enjoyed it quite a lot. I hope we get more.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Shetland'* - U.K.

Season 4 has started. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## innocentfreak

*X Company - *2/19/18 Ovation - Previously aired in Canada



> Inspired by the true story of Camp X, a top-secret Allied spy training facility in Lake Ontario, X Company follows the stories of five highly skilled young recruits, torn from their ordinary lives and trained to conduct one risky mission after another to help Allied forces change the world. The series stars évelyne Brochu (Orphan Black), Jack Laskey (Endeavour), Hugh Dillon (Flashpoint, Continuum), Warren Brown (Luther), Dustin Milligan (Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency, Schitt's Creek, 90210), Connor Price (Being Human) and Lara Jean Chorostecki (Designated Survivor, Hannibal).


----------



## Malcontent

*'Troy: Fall Of A City'* - U.K.



> This epic tale of passion, revenge and intrigue chronicles the events of the Trojan War and the love affair between Paris and Helen.
> 
> Told from the perspective of the Trojan royal family at the heart of the siege, Troy: Fall Of A City is the story of the 10 year old siege of Troy, which occurred in the 12 or 13th century BC.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Hold The Sunset'* - U.K.



> Comedy about a widow and her old flame, whose rekindled romance is disrupted when her 50-year-old son moves back in. For Edith, life is pretty good. She's been a widow for some years now, but her children live locally and drop by regularly, and she enjoys daily visits from Phil, an old boyfriend who now lives across the road. Phil dreams of marrying Edith, and the pair of them upping sticks and moving abroad to the sunshine. But after months of turning him down, on the happy day Edith finally says "yes", there's a knock on the door - and there on the step, with a large suitcase, is her 50 year old son Roger. He announces that he's left his wife, his kids and his good job at the bank, and come home in an attempt to find his lost happiness again. And in a blink, to Edith's dismay and Phil's fury, all dreams are on hold.


Stars John Cleese.

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## wprager

innocentfreak said:


> *Private Eyes* - Previously aired in other countries but ION starts 2/11/18


We've enjoyed the first year seasons and are looking forward to the third. It came out very soon after Castle ended and had a ton of similarities. Don't expect high end drama or complicated mysteries, though, it's not like that.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Marcella'* - U.K.

Season 2 has started. Episode 1 is available via magic.



> Former detective Marcella Backland returns to the murder squad. She enters a world of on-line dating, prostitution, and dubious dealings of her husband's employers while trying to save her marriage.


----------



## Howie

Malcontent said:


> *'Marcella'* - U.K.
> 
> Season 2 has started. Episode 1 is available via magic.


I just started season 1 on Netflix. Looks to be a good one.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I like Anna Friel. I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Heathers'* - Paramount Network



> Heathers is a pitch-black comedy anthology set in the present day, as our heroine Veronica Sawyer (Grace Victoria Cox) deals with a very different but equally vicious group of Heathers. Also starring are James Scully as JD, Melanie Field as Heather Chandler, Brendan Scannell as Heather Duke, and Jasmine Mathews as Heather McNamara.
> 
> Based on the 1988 cult classic film.


The pilot episode is available via magic. It also _might_ be available on Amazon. Series starts in March.


----------



## Steveknj

Any new shows starting up in the US? I currently don't have any 'magic'. I'm just a muggle.


----------



## Allanon

Steveknj said:


> Any new shows starting up in the US? I currently don't have any 'magic'. I'm just a muggle.


There are a few shows that have been mentioned in this thread already that will be starting in the US:

McMafia - Feb 26 - AMC

Shoot the Messenger - Feb 26 - WGN

Hard Sun - March 7 - Hulu

Collateral* - *March 9 - Netflix

Krypton - March 21 - Syfy


----------



## Allanon

*Good Girls* - Feb 26 - NBC


> Christina Hendricks, Retta and Mae Whitman star on the new series about three women who take drastic action when their lives become unmanageable.


----------



## Allanon

*The Looming Tower* - Feb 28 - Hulu


> Divided we fail. The Looming Tower is a new limited series that traces the rising threat of Osama Bin Laden and how the rivalry between the FBI and CIA may have inadvertently set a path for the tragedy of 9/11.


----------



## Allanon

*The Oath* - March 8 - Crackle


> This gritty drama series starring Sean Bean (Game of Thrones) and Ryan Kwanten (True Blood), and executive produced by Curtis "50 Cent" Jackson, explores a strange breed of criminal gang-one made up of the very men and women sworn to uphold the law.


----------



## Allanon

*Deception* - March 11 - ABC


> Superstar magician Cameron Black is bringing his skill for illusion to the FBI. Using every trick in the book and inventing new ones, he will help the government catch the world's most elusive criminals while staging the biggest illusions of his career.


----------



## Allanon

*For the People* - March 13 - ABC


> Set in the United States District Court for the Southern District of New York (a.k.a. 'The Mother Court'), the new Shondaland series follows six talented young lawyers working on opposite sides of the law and handling the most high-profile and high-stakes federal cases in the country. Watch the official trailer now!


----------



## Allanon

*Instinct* - March 18 - CBS


> A former CIA operative (Cumming), who has since built a "normal" life as a gifted professor and writer, is pulled back into his old life when the NYPD needs his help to stop a serial killer on the loose.


----------



## Steveknj

Allanon said:


> *Good Girls* - Feb 26 - NBC


This is one I'm looking forward too, if for nothing else the cast. Sounds like Going in Style meets Thelma and Louise.


----------



## MikeCC

Allanon said:


> *For the People* - March 13 - ABC


I'm kinda looking forward to this. I really like Brit Robertson and most of what she's done, with some glaring exceptions (I'm looking at you, _Secret Circle_ and _Girl Boss_.) She can really play subtle emotions well. Besides, she's very easy on the eyes.


----------



## series5orpremier

*Splitting Up Together*
Jenna Fischer, Oliver Hudson
Tuesday March 27, ABC


----------



## innocentfreak

series5orpremier said:


> *Splitting Up Together*
> Jenna Fischer, Oliver Hudson
> Tuesday March 27, ABC


There was a series on TV2 back in 2016 which I am guessing this is based off of. No idea if it was any good.


----------



## series5orpremier

*Final Space*
executive producer Conan O'Brien
February 26, TBS





and I'm really looking forward to
*Barry*
Bill Hader as a depressed hitman seeking a career change
Sunday March 25, HBO


----------



## vertigo235

Allanon said:


> *Good Girls* - Feb 26 - NBC


Is this a breaking bad comedy or something ?


----------



## Malcontent

*'Seven Seconds'* - Netflix



> When a cop accidentally hits and critically injures a black teenager, a northeastern city explodes with racial tensions, an attempted cover up and its aftermath, and the trial of the century.







The first season is available from Netflix.


----------



## astrohip

Malcontent said:


> *'Seven Seconds'* - Netflix
> 
> The first season is available from Netflix.


By Veena Sud. The genius behind The Killing, who said all of us complainers weren't smart enough to watch her show. I'll never watch anything she's involved in. I'm not smart enough.


----------



## dswallow

innocentfreak said:


> *X Company - *2/19/18 Ovation - Previously aired in Canada


I can't stop. Started yesterday, just started on Season 2 Episode 5 right now. Awesome little show.


----------



## Hcour

dswallow said:


> I can't stop. Started yesterday, just started on Season 2 Episode 5 right now. Awesome little show.


That does look interesting. Lots of good reviews on IMDb.

Cripes. So many good series, so little time!


----------



## getbak

vertigo235 said:


> Is this a breaking bad comedy or something ?


Apparently, it's not as much of a comedy as the promos/cast would make you think it is.


----------



## vertigo235

So more of a moms breaking bad kind of story?


----------



## Anubys

vertigo235 said:


> So more of a moms breaking bad kind of story?


That's what it seems like. I'd be interested if it were on Cable where you could use foul language and push the envelope a little. The fact that it's on NBC makes is more of a desperate housewives kind of thing...thanks, but no thanks...


----------



## vertigo235

What time is it on?


----------



## RGM1138

dswallow said:


> I can't stop. Started yesterday, just started on Season 2 Episode 5 right now. Awesome little show.


I don't have Ovation. What's this series about?


----------



## Malcontent

Allanon said:


> *The Oath* - March 8 - Crackle


The first 3 episodes are available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> *'Strike'* - U.K.
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.


Another new episode has aired today. It's been a few months since the last one. It's available via magic. It looks like there will be another episode next week.


----------



## Edmund

Edmund said:


> Thanks to someone on YT, I have seen the first two episodes of season 5. I hope it continues next week.


Endeavour has continued being available via youtube, and I just found out there are 6 episodes this season instead of just 4 the previous seasons had.


----------



## Hcour

Edmund said:


> Endeavour has continued being available via youtube, and I just found out there are 6 episodes this season instead of just 4 the previous seasons had.


Exxxcellent. Thanks for the heads up on the extra eps!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Shakespeare & Hathaway - Private Investigators'* - U.K.



> Frank Hathaway, a hardboiled private investigator, and his rookie sidekick Lu Shakespeare form the unlikeliest of partnerships as they investigate the secrets of rural Warwickshire's residents.
> 
> Beneath the picturesque charm lies a hotbed of mystery and intrigue: extramarital affairs, celebrity stalkers, missing police informants, care home saboteurs, rural ******** and murderous magicians, embezzling accountants and abducted au pairs, blackmail, comp claims and custody cases, all-night stake-outs and professional hits. Our odd couple of detectives will put the world to rights as they snoop and pry. They disagree on almost everything, yet somehow, together, they make a surprisingly effective team. Although they would never admit it.


The first episode is available via magic.

I couldn't find a trailer.


----------



## Allanon

*Caught* - Feb 26 - CBC or via magic


> CBC original series adapted from Lisa Moore's acclaimed novel. Set in 1978, locked up after a drug deal goes wrong, David Slaney (Allan Hawco) makes a daring break from a New Brunswick prison to attempt one more deal with his former partner. It's Slaney's last chance at freedom but in this tale of bravado and betrayal, nothing is what it seems and no one can be trusted. The series stars Allan Hawco, Paul Gross, Tori Anderson, Eric Johnson, Charlotte Sullivan, and Enuka Okuma.


----------



## mattack

Steveknj said:


> This is one I'm looking forward too, if for nothing else the cast. Sounds like Going in Style meets Thelma and Louise.


tangent -- the recent Going in Style was NOT GOOD.


----------



## Steveknj

mattack said:


> tangent -- the recent Going in Style was NOT GOOD.


I have Going In Style on my DVR and I'll watch eventually. I liked the original, and I accept that remakes usually are terrible.

As for The Good Girls, well, jury's still out. I was underwhelmed but there's potential there.


----------



## Tony_T

"The Looming Tower" on Hulu, a fictionalized adaptation of Lawrence Wright's acclaimed book about the events and factors that led to the Sept. 11 terrorist attacks.
Ep 1-3 now streaming on Hulu.






NYT Review:
_When recent history gets turned into television drama, there's usually a book involved. The budgets for current series about the Waco siege, the killing of Gianni Versace and the unsolved murders of Tupac Shakur and the Notorious B.I.G. all include the rights to a nonfiction tome, or several._
_
The same is true - and how - of "The Looming Tower," the new 10-episode mini-series on Hulu. The show didn't get made only because of the events it covers, now nearly 17 years in the past. It got made because of the book itself: Lawrence Wright's definitive and mesmerizing "The Looming Tower: Al Qaeda and the Road to 9/11," the best seller and Pulitzer Prize winner published in 2006._
_
Sales and prizes, though, are no guarantee that a book will make it to the screen with its spirit intact. Neither, apparently, is the involvement of the author. (Mr. Wright, who had already used the work as the basis of a one-man stage show, gets writing and producing credits on the series.)_
_
By reputation, the book is about the failure of America's intelligence and law enforcement agencies to stop the Sept. 11 attacks. And that story - the head-smacking inability of the C.I.A. and F.B.I. to share information and put together an abundance of clues - is there._
_
But about 80 percent of Mr. Wright's text didn't involve Americans. It was about, and told from the point of view of, Middle Easterners - not just Osama bin Laden and his Al Qaeda colleague Ayman al-Zawahri, but a legion of jihadists, politicians, rulers, clerics, teachers, wives and daughters. It largely traced not how America failed but how and why a small group of Islamists succeeded, starting with why they hated America so much._
_
Based on the first three episodes of "The Looming Tower" (which begin streaming on Wednesday), Mr. Wright, working with the writer Dan Futterman and the director Alex Gibney, has reduced the story to that other 20 percent._
_
The result is a crisp, quickly paced and essentially ordinary crime procedural, with a surprising amount of fictionalization for dramatic effect and narrative convenience. The show reverses the balance of perspective from the book: A pair of F.B.I. agents, John O'Neill (Jeff Daniels) and Ali Soufan (Tahar Rahim), replace bin Laden and Zawahri as the central characters, and the point of view is firmly American._
_
The series opens with a standard espionage thriller scene, the clandestine daisy-chain transport of a computer hard drive, that doesn't appear in the book, where Mr. Wright is matter-of-fact in his descriptions of spycraft. Other inventions are more problematic. A hookup between an F.B.I. agent and an American diplomat (both fictitious) is thrown in just to squeeze some tears. And a heroic act that in real life was performed by a dying Kenyan, during the 1998 bombing of the U.S. Embassy in Nairobi, is shifted to a dying American._
_
Cutting out 50 years of the story and most of the cast of characters (the book begins in the 1940s with the Egyptian writer Sayyid Qutb; the show skips decades of Arab history and opens in 1998) allows more time for fiction-friendly details. In the book, Mr. Wright gives a few pages to the Mr. O'Neill's byzantine romantic life, as a counterpoint to Islamist attitudes toward women and sex. This gets a fuller, but (so far) less relevant treatment on screen._
_
"The Looming Tower" is not alone in favoring a detective story over ideas and import. "Manhunt: Unabomber," "Unsolved: The Murders of Tupac and the Notorious B.I.G." and "Waco," to cite current or recent examples, all do it to some degree. (Though Paramount Network's "Waco" has gained depth in its later episodes, with the Branch Davidians captive inside their compound.)_
_
"The Looming Tower" does benefit from good performances, including those of Mr. Rahim, Peter Sarsgaard as a querulous C.I.A. agent (seemingly based on the real-life Michael Scheuer) and Bill Camp as an F.B.I. gumshoe (a composite of New York-based agents). Mr. Daniels is fun to watch, but his Midwestern affability and natural courtliness don't match up at all with the book's description of O'Neill. (He's also 15-plus years older than O'Neill was at the time.)_
_
In 2018, "The Looming Tower" sits in an odd place. So much has happened since the events it depicts that it feels like ancient history. But so much has happened - and continues to happen - precisely because of the events it depicts, that the book now feels unequal to its task. Perhaps turning it into a sentimental cop show was the only sensible approach._


----------



## Malcontent

*'Little Dog'* - Canada



> The story of lightweight boxer Tommy "Little Dog" Ross and his haphazard quest for redemption. One fateful night five years ago, Tommy betrayed the boxer's code of conduct during a championship bout against Rico "Havoc" St. George - he dropped his gloves in the middle of a round and quit the fight, dumping a promising career down the drain. Tommy has had to live with the fallout of this decision ever since. Now Tommy has the chance for a rematch and his family isn't sure what to think. Sure, they all loved lapping up the glory of Tommy's spotlight - but living in the shadow of his humiliating defeat was more than they could bear. If he fights again, will it bring shame or glory? Tommy's mother Sylvia, a failed lounge singer, will prove yet again to be Tommy's true nemesis in his not-quite heroic return to the ruthless world of boxing. Tommy is a broken, would-be champion.


The first 2 episodes are available via magic.

Little Dog Preview


----------



## Peter000

series5orpremier said:


> *Final Space*
> executive producer Conan O'Brien
> February 26, TBS


Episode 1 is available free on iTunes. :up:


----------



## Malcontent

*'Flint Town'* - Netflix



> From an American dream to an American crisis, Netflix's new original documentary series, Flint Town the story of Flint, Michigan through the eyes of the city's police department - explores the struggles of living in a constant state of emergency and the team of underdogs fighting against all odds to save the city.
> 
> Over a two-year period, filmmakers embedded with cops in Flint, Michigan, reveal a department grappling with volatile issues in untenable conditions.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Save Me'* - U.K.



> From the producers of the award-winning Line of Duty, Save Me stars Lennie James as a unique and unlikely hero. Save Me is the story of a most unlikely hero, Nelson Nelly Rowe (James), and his search for Jody, his missing daughter. A daughter he hasnt seen for thirteen years - more than half her life. Nellys a charmer, a chancer, a lover, a fighter, a liar. And now an estranged father accused of kidnapping the daughter hes barely ever seen. On his way to finding Jody, Nelly will save lives, find others who have been lost, reunite loved ones, make enemies from friends, risk his life and the lives of others close to him and continually end up back on his feet after finding himself flat on his face. Hes a man that faces a stark reality, as hard as it may be to admit, that in losing his daughter he finds himself. Starring: Lennie James, Suranne Jones, Stephen Graham.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Action Team'* - U.K.



> Action Team is a spoof comedy action thriller series following the exploits of a special branch of MI6. The team is made up of four secret agents; the heroic Logan Mann, mix martial arts and bomb expert Monica Lang, crack sniper Graham Hooper and Huxley, who's just on work experience. They are overseen by the straight shooting head of operations Ruth Brooks and her assistant called Anne.







The first 2 episodes are available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Safe Harbour'* - Australia



> The story begins when a group of six friends embark on a yacht trip from Brisbane to Indonesia, a chance for adventure and to enjoy a holiday at the same time. The group is just a day's sail from their destination when something appears on the horizon. Another boat. The group come to the aid of a broken-down asylum seekers' boat, leading to a tragic series of events that return to haunt them four years later.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Sounds like Dead Calm made into a TV series.


----------



## Tony_T

Hard Sun (Hulu)
_Stream all episodes on Hulu March 7._
_Two detectives with opposing viewpoints are forced to work together in a pre-apocalyptic criminal world. Hard Sun comes from Neil Cross, creator of Luther. 
Jim Sturgess and Agyness Deyn play detectives Robert Hicks and Elaine Renko, partners and enemies, who seek to enforce the law and protect their loved ones in a world that every day slips closer to a world-ending natural disaster. Hicks is a family man and a great, committed officer. He's also profoundly corrupt. Renko is a difficult and damaged, but utterly incorruptible officer. Thus, the two cops stand on different ends of the social and moral spectrum and also seriously distrust one other - and for good reason. But they must somehow learn to work together if they're going to survive until the end of the world.
_


----------



## tivotvaddict

That looks interesting! Finally something for me to check out on Hulu.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Harrow'* - Australia



> Harrow tells the story of Dr. Daniel Harrow, who is no ordinary forensic pathologist. Brilliant. Unorthodox. And a murderer? Harrow's total disregard for authority and his unfailing empathy for the dead help him solve even the most bizarre of cases. He is driven to give victims a voice and will bend every rule to get to the truth of what happened to them. But when a terrible secret from his past threatens his family, his career and himself, Harrow needs all his wit, wile and forensic genius not to solve a crime but to keep it buried.


Stars Ioan Gruffudd.

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Killing Eve'* - BBC America

Starts April 8, 2018.



> Based on the novellas by Luke Jennings, Killing Eve centers on two women; Eve is a bored, whip-smart, pay-grade security services operative whose desk-bound job doesn't fulfill her fantasies of being a spy. Villanelle is an elegant, talented killer who clings to the luxuries her violent job affords her. Killing Eve topples the typical spy-action thriller as these two fiercely intelligent women, equally obsessed with each other, go head to head in an epic game of cat and mouse.


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'Harrow'* - Australia
> 
> Stars Ioan Gruffudd.
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.


:up:


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'Action Team'* - U.K.


:down: :down: :down: <puke>


----------



## Malcontent

Edit: Already mentioned upthread.
*
'Instinct'* - CBS



> 'Instinct' stars Alan Cumming as a former CIA operative who is lured back to his old life when Detective Lizzie Needham (NYPD) needs his help to stop a serial killer who is using Dylan's first book as a tutorial.
> 
> Dylan feels re-energized tapping into his old skill set, his husband, Andy, is concerned that Dylan's breaking their pact about putting away his cloak and dagger for good. Though Dylan and Detective Lizzie Needham initially clash, when it comes to catching killers, they realize they will make an ideal team if they both trust their instincts.


Starts tonight (03-18-2018).


----------



## Malcontent

Edit: Already mentioned upthread.
*
'For the People'* - ABC



> Set in the United States District Court for the Southern District of New York, aka "The Mother Court", For the People follows brand-new lawyers working for both the defense and the prosecution handling the most high-profile and high-stakes federal cases in the country - all as their lives intersect in and out of the courtroom.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## ADG

Malcontent said:


> Edit: Already mentioned upthread.
> *
> 'For the People'* - ABC
> 
> The first episode has aired.


And, with any luck, will double as the last episode. Simply ridiculous.


----------



## UTV2TiVo

ADG said:


> And, with any luck, will double as the last episode. Simply ridiculous.


I haven't watched yet. Was hoping for a decent courtroom drama. Maybe not.


----------



## bicker

My spouse and I give it two thumbs up.


----------



## wprager

Ioan Graffaud as a forensic pathologist with a secret? Sounds vaguely familiar.


----------



## Steveknj

UTV2TiVo said:


> I haven't watched yet. Was hoping for a decent courtroom drama. Maybe not.





bicker said:


> My spouse and I give it two thumbs up.


As soon as I heard it was from Shonda-land, I didn't bother. Don't like her stuff.


----------



## ADG

UTV2TiVo said:


> I haven't watched yet. Was hoping for a decent courtroom drama. Maybe not.


Aside from anything else, it has zero relationship to reality. Things that were done or said by the attorneys (both in and out of court) were truly laughable and in at least one instance (the scene where the ferry worker was on the stand), cringe-worthy and simply stupid.


----------



## RGM1138

Malcontent said:


> Edit: Already mentioned upthread.
> *
> 'Instinct'* - CBS
> 
> Starts tonight (03-18-2018).


I don't see Alan Cumming as a former CIA operative. I could see him as a writer of books about the CIA. Not a Tom Clancy, but a writer, maybe.


----------



## madscientist

RGM1138 said:


> I don't see Alan Cumming as a former CIA operative. I could see him as a writer of books about the CIA. Not a Tom Clancy, but a writer, maybe.


That's how they get you, when you least expect it!

He has put on a little weight, you know. Maybe that's why you didn't see it.


----------



## ADG

RGM1138 said:


> I don't see Alan Cumming as a former CIA operative. I could see him as a writer of books about the CIA. Not a Tom Clancy, but a writer, maybe.


While we liked it (okay, so it's the new "Castle"). The one complaint I have so far is that they seem to be making him an expert at EVERYTHING. I get that he's a James Patterson character and they want to stay true to the author's depicition, but a little fallibility goes a long way when it comes to making a protagonist likeable.


----------



## series5orpremier

For it to be like Castle there would have to be romantic tension between the consultant and the detective.


----------



## ADG

Okay, not EXACTLY like Castle - but close enough


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Crossing'* - ABC



> The Crossing revolves around refugees from a war torn country who start showing up seeking asylum in a small East Coast fishing town. Only the country these people are from is America and the war they are fleeing is 250 years in the future.


The pilot episode is available via on demand and by magic. Officially starts April 2, 2018.


----------



## Hcour

Malcontent said:


> *'The Crossing'* - ABC


When I see one these shows that looks like it could be intriguing and then I see it's a network show I find it hard to stay enthusiastic because they'll probably screw it up and even if they don't screw it up and it turns out to be absolutely fantastic then they'll probably cancel it.

I've pretty much given up on the networks.


----------



## BrettStah

Hcour said:


> When I see one these shows that looks like it could be intriguing and then I see it's a network show I find it hard to stay enthusiastic because they'll probably screw it up and even if they don't screw it up and it turns out to be absolutely fantastic then they'll probably cancel it.
> 
> I've pretty much given up on the networks.


Yeah, it's a shame but the networks seem to have a worse record these days on new shows. We are still finding good ones on the networks to watch, though.


----------



## Peter000

Malcontent said:


> *'The Crossing'* - ABC
> 
> The pilot episode is available via on demand and by magic. Officially starts April 2, 2018.


I really like Steve Zahn. It'll be interesting to see him in a dramatic role.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

wprager said:


> Ioan Graffaud as a forensic pathologist with a secret? Sounds vaguely familiar.


 He was indestructible last time and owned a antique shop. Called Forever I think. lol


----------



## bicker

Steveknj said:


> As soon as I heard it was from Shonda-land, I didn't bother. Don't like her stuff.


It's smart to seek out programming that is aimed at viewers like you and avoid programming that is aimed at other viewers, rather than expecting all programming to be made to your personal specifications. Why do so many people do that to themselves?

There are a lot fewer programs we like, these days. That's because we don't appreciate many of the better programs that replaced what we used to watch. Our preferences are the main culprit there though. They preclude us from enjoying a lot of the programs offered.

This post may have been entered by voice recognition. Please excuse any typographical errors.


----------



## Malcontent

Steveknj said:


> As soon as I heard it was from Shonda-land, I didn't bother. Don't like her stuff.


You won't like this one either. 

*
'Station 19'* - ABC



> Spin off from Grey's Anatomy.
> 
> The series follows a group of heroic firefighters at Seattle Fire Station 19 - from captain to newest recruit - as they risk their lives and hearts both in the line of duty and off the clock. These brave men and women are like family, literally and figuratively, and together they put their own lives in jeopardy as first responders to save the lives of others.


Starts March 22, 2018.


----------



## Tony_T

"The Zen Diaries of Garry Shandling"
HBO
A four-and-a-half-hour film by Judd Apatow that HBO will show in two parts on March 26 and 27.


----------



## Edmund

Malcontent said:


> *'The Crossing'* - ABC
> 
> The pilot episode is available via on demand and by magic. Officially starts April 2, 2018.


Saw the pilot via vudu, under first tv episode free.


----------



## dswallow

Tony_T said:


> "The Zen Diaries of Garry Shandling"
> HBO
> A four-and-a-half-hour film by Judd Apatow that HBO will show in two parts on March 26 and 27.


I first read that as "A four-and-a-half minute film... HBO will show in two parts." And I thought "with Garry Shandling, that's still way too long."


----------



## bicker

Malcontent said:


> You won't like this one either.


Let's hope he doesn't, since that might mean that those of us who like that programming will!

This post may have been entered by voice recognition. Please excuse any typographical errors.


----------



## Allanon

*Innocent* - March 22 - Sundance


> David Collins fights to rebuild his shattered life, when, after spending seven years in a high-security prison, his conviction for the murder of his wife is overturned.


----------



## RGM1138

Edmund said:


> Saw the pilot via vudu, under first tv episode free.


It's also on Hulu if you have that.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Detail'* - Canada



> Ensemble drama centering on three fiercely talented female homicide investigators who work tirelessly to solve crimes while navigating the complicated demands of their personal lives.
> 
> Street smart Detective Jacqueline 'Jack' Cooper has keen investigative skills, but a messy personal life. Detective Stevie Hall is a sharp quick-witted interrogator who is Jack's mentor - even while she balances the demands of work and her complicated family life. Staff Inspector Fiona Currie is the homicide unit's formidable boss, who works overtime to secure justice, no matter what the cost.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Barry'* - HBO



> Barry is a dark comedy starring Bill Hader as a depressed, low-rent hitman from the Midwest. Lonely and dissatisfied in his life, he reluctantly travels to Los Angeles to execute a hit on an aspiring actor. Barry follows his "mark" into an acting class and ends up finding an accepting community in a group of eager hopefuls within the LA theater scene. He wants to start a new life as an actor, but his criminal past won't let him walk away -can he find a way to balance both worlds?


The first episode has aired on HBO. It's also available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Come Home'* - U.K.

From the makers of 'Happy Valley', 'Ordinary Lies' and 'Trust Me'. Set and filmed in Northern Ireland.



> Greg and Marie have been married for nineteen years, when, seemingly out of the blue, Marie walks out on him and her three children - the last taboo of parenting.
> 
> This touching and intriguing drama will take audiences on a roller-coaster of ever changing emotions and allegiances. Why would Marie make such a shocking and significant decision to change their lives and divide their loyalties forever?


----------



## Johnny Dancing

There are way too many good tv shows on way too many different channels. I am sure lots of great shows come and go after one season because no one knows about it or does not have time away from what they already watch to start a new program to realize they like it.

Lately my strategy is to see what lasts a 3 - 4 years and if it sounds like my style and gets good reviews I'll start watching a few episodes a week until I catch up.


----------



## Steveknj

Johnny Dancing said:


> There are way too many good tv shows on way too many different channels. I am sure lots of great shows come and go after one season because no one knows about it or does not have time away from what they already watch to start a new program to realize they like it.
> 
> Lately my strategy is to see what lasts a 3 - 4 years and if it sounds like my style and gets good reviews I'll start watching a few episodes a week until I catch up.


A strategy, that if most people did it, guarantees that good TV goes unwatched and gets cancelled. Remember, TV exists to sell advertising (or in the cases of premium services...to sell subscriptions). If nobody watched shows when or near when they originally aired, they will get no ratings and be cancelled, because they could not sell ads. I get what you, as an individual is doing since you can't watch everything, but it's not helping keep good TV on the air.

This has really been a big problem, but I think TV is trying new models to help with this somewhat. But it's not easy to tell advertisers that people aren't going to watch shows they advertise on 3 years down the road. It will be interesting to see how they end up fixing this.


----------



## Allanon

*Lost In Space* - April 13 - Netflix


> The Robinson family, part of a highly trained mission to establish a new colony in space, is unexpectedly pulled off course forcing them to crash land on a lost planet. Danger will find them.


----------



## BrettStah

*Siren* - Freeform Network
Siren - New Show Coming To Freeform March 29!


> The coastal town of Bristol Cove, known for its legend of once being home to mermaids, is turned upside down when a mysterious girl (Eline Powell) appears and begins wreaking havoc upon the small fishing town. Marine biologists Ben (Alex Roe) and Maddie (Fola Evans-Akingbola) work together to find out who and what drove this primal hunter of the deep sea to land, and are there more like her out there?












First two episodes aired tonight, I think. Available via magical means as well.


----------



## Malcontent

*'In the Long Run'* - U.K.



> The comedy, inspired by the childhood memories of Idris Elba follows the story of Walter and Agnes Easmon whose life is all about quiet routine. They arrived from Sierra Leone 13 years ago and work hard to pay the bills, raise son Kobna as well as support their family back home.
> 
> But when Walter's brother, Valentine, comes to stay, his exuberance and lust for life changes everything. Looking to make a life for himself in the UK, he crashes into their lives bringing laughter, music and chaos. He quickly finds work, falls in love and ignites a passion for music in Kobna. He may frustrate Agnes and test Walter's patience but Kobna adores his "funcle" Valentine and after all, he is family.


The first two episodes are available via magic.


----------



## innocentfreak

*The Last O.G.* starts 4/3 on TBS



> Tray (Tracy Morgan) is an ex-con who is shocked to see just how much the world has changed when he is released from prison for good behavior after a 15-year stint. Returning to his newly gentrified Brooklyn neighborhood, he discovers that his former girlfriend, Shay (Tiffany Haddish), has married an affable, successful white man (Ryan Gaul) who is helping raise the twins (Taylor Mosby and Dante Hoagland) Tray never knew existed. Wanting nothing more than to connect with his kids, but having neither the money to support them nor himself, Tray falls back on the skills he learned in prison to make ends meet while treading unfamiliar territory.


----------



## That Don Guy

Allanon said:


> *Lost In Space* - April 13 - Netflix


I wonder how many people are going to respond either:

(a) "No Doctor Smith? Pass."
or
(b) "If they're stuck on the same planet for the entire season, then pass." (IIRC, this was the premise of the original version's pilot - and there was no Doctor Smith in that, either.)


----------



## Hcour

Parker Posey plays Dr. Smith.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Ordeal By Innocence'* - U.K.



> Adapted from Agatha Christie's 1958 novel of the same title, Ordeal by Innocence centers on murder of wealthy philanthropist Rachel Argyll at her family estate Sunny Point on Christmas 1954. Eighteen months later, the identity of the murderer is thrown in doubt.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Kiss Me First'* - U.K. - Netflix



> Kiss Me First moves between the real and virtual animated worlds. When Leila stumbles across Red Pill, a secret paradise, hidden on the edges of her favourite game, she meets Tess. Tess is everything that Leila is not: hedonistic, impulsive and insatiable. So when Tess turns up in Leila's real life uninvited, Leila's world is forever changed. But then a member of the group mysteriously disappears and Leila begins to suspect that maybe the hidden sanctuary isn't the digital Eden its creator Adrian claims it to be. Now, Leila's real journey begins.


The first episode is available by magic.


----------



## NorthAlabama

*patrick melrose* - a showtime "limited series event" (5 parts beginning saturday, may 12th, 8 p.m. central)



> Benedict Cumberbatch, who also executive produces, stars as the addiction-prone title character, who struggles to overcome the damage inflicted by a horribly abusive father and the mother who tacitly condoned his behavior. Jennifer Jason Leigh and Hugo Weaving also star as Patrick's parents. Anna Madeley, Blythe Danner, Allison Williams, Pip Torrens, Jessica Raine, Prasanna Puwanarajah, Holliday Grainger, Indira Varma, and Celia Imrie also star. Each episode, devoted to one of the five novels, is written for television by David Nicholls and directed by Edward Berger. A co-production between Showtime and Sky Atlantic, this gripping and humorous saga encompasses the South of France in the 1960s, New York in the 1980s and Britain in the early 2000s.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Last O.G'* - TBS



> In The Last O.G., after being released on good behavior from a 15-year prison stint, Tracy is shocked to see just how much the world has changed in his absence. Returning to his newly gentrified Brooklyn neighborhood, Tracy discovers that his former girlfriend has married an affable, successful white man, who is helping raise his twin sons he never knew existed. Wanting nothing more than to connect with his kids, but having neither the money to support them nor himself, Tracy falls back on the skills he learned in prison to make ends meet while treading on unfamiliar territory.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## EWiser

The City and The City. 
For Counterpart fans. 
Based on the 2009 book
The City & the City - Wikipedia
Starting this Friday on BBC 2


----------



## madscientist

Whoa! That was a great book. Don't know how to get BBC2. Maybe I'll investigate. I haven't enjoyed all of Miéville's stuff so much but I really liked that one.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Deep State'* - U.K.

It's airing on Fox Channel (UK).



> Max Easton is an ex-spy whose past comes back to haunt him when he's summoned away from his new life in the Pyrenees by George White, head of covert MI6/CIA team "The Section." White convinces Max to return to the field to avenge the death of his estranged son Harry, but the stakes are soon raised when Max finds himself at the heart of a covert intelligence war, immersed in a widespread conspiracy to profit from the spread of chaos in the Middle East. Max enters into a dangerous game, as powerful corporations demonstrate that they are willing to go to great lengths to protect their reputation and bury their secrets. With such a strong undercurrent of corruption, who can Max trust? Who is telling the truth? And what must be done to uncover it? To find out, Max is going to have to throw himself back into the dangerous and brutal life he so desperately tried to leave behind.


The first episode is available by magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Nightflyers'* - SyFy

Starts sometime in Fall of 2018.



> Nightflyers tells the story of the crew of The Nightflyer, the most highly advanced ship in the galaxy, that must track down and intercept an alien spacecraft before Earth and humanity as we know it is annihilated. The voyage won't be easy though as the crew soon learns that both the ship's artificial intelligence system and the captain - who no one ever sees - might be leading them towards their doom.


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> *'Killing Eve'* - BBC America
> 
> Starts April 8, 2018.
> 
> Based on the novellas by Luke Jennings, Killing Eve centers on two women; Eve is a bored, whip-smart, pay-grade security services operative whose desk-bound job doesn't fulfill her fantasies of being a spy. Villanelle is an elegant, talented killer who clings to the luxuries her violent job affords her. Killing Eve topples the typical spy-action thriller as these two fiercely intelligent women, equally obsessed with each other, go head to head in an epic game of cat and mouse.


The first episode is now available a few hours early from On Demand. It's also available by magic.


----------



## dswallow

EWiser said:


> The City and The City.
> For Counterpart fans.
> Based on the 2009 book
> The City & the City - Wikipedia
> Starting this Friday on BBC 2


I think I want that 4 hours of my life back.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

dswallow said:


> I think I want that 4 hours of my life back.


FWIW, I don't. I liked it.


----------



## dswallow

*Plebs*, Season 4 has started; the first two episodes are available.

Series 4 trailer - Plebs - British Comedy Guide

Plebs (TV Series 2013- ) - Reference View - IMDb


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Split'* - U.K.



> Esteemed divorce lawyer Hannah (Nicola Walker) quits the family firm when her mother Ruth (Deborah Findlay), formidable personally and professionally, refuses her promotion. Landing at a rival firm alongside old flame Christie (Barry Atsma), Hannah navigates scandalous affairs, big-figure settlements and fraught relationship battles - coming head to head with Ruth and impulsive sister Nina (Annabel Scholey) in the bitter divorce of Goldie (Meera Syal) and multi-millionaire husband Davey (Stephen Tompkinson). Meanwhile, the marriage of younger sister Rose (Fiona Button) looms on the horizon.
> 
> When their estranged father returns after 30 years the sisters are forced to confront their past. Facing the reality of her dad's abandonment, and reconnecting with 'the one who got away' Christie, Hannah begins to question her relationships with the men in her life - including her seemingly contented marriage to the smart and affable Nathan (Stephen Mangan).


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Woman in White'* - U.K.



> BBC One is adapting Wilkie Collins 1859 classic novel The Woman in White for a five-part drama.
> 
> The story follows Walter Hartright, who encounters a ghostly woman dressed all in white on a moonlit road, he soon finds himself drawn into a mysterious and disturbing world.
> 
> The Victorian-set mystery includes romance, suspense, and danger as secrets come to the fore in a haunting tale of insanity and identity. The Woman in White will take viewers on a thrilling ride down the paths and corridors of English country houses and, ultimately, into the depths of the Victorian madhouse.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Safe'* - Netflix



> Tom's wife died a year ago and he's bringing up his two daughters, living in a beautiful gated community, with close friends nearby and a new relationship starting. But when his eldest daughter disappears in mysterious circumstances he realises that in fact he knows nothing about the people closest to him - dark secrets about the people he loves and the place where he lives.


Stars Michael C. Hall.

Available now on Netflix.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Patrick Melrose* starts tonight on Showtime.
*



In a tour de force role, Benedict Cumberbatch plays the titular character who struggles to overcome the damage inflicted by a horribly abusive father and the mother who tacitly condoned his behavior. Academy Award nominee Jennifer Jason Leigh (The Hateful Eight) and Screen Actors Guild®

Click to expand...





*


----------



## Malcontent

*'Bulletproof'* - U.K.



> Growing up, Bishop and Pike had very different lives. Pike's dad was the first black police commissioner and the son grew up always trying to live up to expectations, while Bishop grew up looking for a father figure as he was passed around foster homes, moving from school to school. Bulletproof will put their friendship to the test for the first time.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Humans'* - U.K. / AMC



> Humans is set in a parallel present where the latest must-have gadget for any busy family is a Synth - a highly-developed robotic servant eerily similar to its live counterpart. In the hope of transforming the way they live, one strained suburban family purchases a refurbished synth only to discover that sharing life with a machine has far-reaching and chilling consequences.


Season 3 has started in the U.K.

The first episode is available via magic.

It starts airing on AMC on June 5, 2018.


----------



## RGM1138

I did a search but didn’t see it here. The Rookie with Nathan Fillion. ABC Fall. Police procedural, listed as crime drama. Based on a true story. Promo during NBA Playoff tonight. 

I can’t believe how early the fall promos are starting this year. When I was still in broadcasting, you usually didn’t see the new show promos until after July 4.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

RGM1138 said:


> I can't believe how early the fall promos are starting this year. When I was still in broadcasting, you usually didn't see the new show promos until after July 4.


Heh. I haven't been watching commercials for...well, I guess it's technically in the decades now. And even I knew that they start the Fall show promos about 15 minutes after Up-Fronts! 

(And movie trailers often start a good year in advance...)


----------



## RGM1138

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Heh. I haven't been watching commercials for...well, I guess it's technically in the decades now. And even I knew that they start the Fall show promos about 15 minutes after Up-Fronts!
> 
> (And movie trailers often start a good year in advance...)


Yeah, I've been away from my DVRs for an extended time. Unfortunately, watching live tv has opened up new areas that I was blissfully unaware of.


----------



## Tony_T

RGM1138 said:


> I did a search but didn't see it here. The Rookie with Nathan Fillion. ABC Fall. Police procedural, listed as crime drama. Based on a true story. Promo during NBA Playoff tonight.
> 
> I can't believe how early the fall promos are starting this year. When I was still in broadcasting, you usually didn't see the new show promos until after July 4.


He "guested" on a number of ABC shows recently also. ABC is pushing this one hard.


----------



## Peter000

RGM1138 said:


> The Rookie with Nathan Fillion. ABC Fall. Police procedural, listed as crime drama. Based on a true story.


I'll watch it.


----------



## RGM1138

Peter000 said:


> I'll watch it.


Yeah, I probably will too. He should already have a built in audience from Castle as well as we Firefly-following nerds.

If they can write some good stories, it should be around for a while.


----------



## Allanon

*Impulse* - June 6 - YouTube Red


> 16-year-old Henry Coles is an outsider in her new town of Reston, New York. With a major chip on her shoulder and no friends, she remains withdrawn and isolated, but everything changes when a traumatic encounter with a classmate triggers something deep within Henry- unleashing a power she cannot control.


----------



## longrider

Allanon said:


> *Impulse* - June 6 - YouTube Red


I will checking this out, it is based on the Steven Gould book Impulse which is a sequel to Jumper. However from that trailer it doesn't look like it follow the book too closely other than the girls ability to teleport


----------



## wprager

Was Strike mentioned earlier? Based on books written by J.K. Rowling, it's a BBC production. 3 part miniseries, for now. Watched first episode last night. Decent, but I'm a big fan of UK crime shows.

Strike (TV series) - Wikipedia


----------



## Malcontent

*'Mystery Road'* - Australia



> Detective Jay Swan is assigned to investigate the mysterious disappearance of two young farm hands on an outback cattle station. One is a local Indigenous footy hero, and the other a backpacker. Working with local cop Emma James, Jay's investigation uncovers a past injustice that threatens the fabric of the whole community. A six part spin-off from Ivan Sen's feature films Mystery Road and Goldstone.


Episodes are available via magic.

I couldn't find a trailer for the tv series. Just ones for the original movie.


----------



## EWiser

wprager said:


> Was Strike mentioned earlier? Based on books written by J.K. Rowling, it's a BBC production. 3 part miniseries, for now. Watched first episode last night. Decent, but I'm a big fan of UK crime shows.
> 
> Strike (TV series) - Wikipedia


Yes it has there has already been a second season.


----------



## wprager

EWiser said:


> Yes it has there has already been a second season.


What? It just started on HBO in Canada late last week. They were promoting it for a couple weeks leading up to it, like it was a new show. I didn't read that Wikipedia page until now but it shows *three* "seasons".

Oh, Canada.


----------



## EWiser

STRIKE. aired on the BCC in short 3 episode blocks. So I don't know how they will be shown in The great white north.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

wprager said:


> What? It just started on HBO in Canada late last week. They were promoting it for a couple weeks leading up to it, like it was a new show. I didn't read that Wikipedia page until now but it shows *three* "seasons".
> 
> Oh, Canada.


No, one season...three stories.


----------



## RGM1138

Not sure if a smeek. 

FBI, Fall CBS - Missy Peregrym, Jeremy Sisto, the names I recognized. 

Pretty intense promo on my CBS All Access app, but I can’t transfer it here. 

Could be pretty good.


----------



## Hoffer

Stumbled upon *Glitch *on Netflix yesterday. The premise seemed interesting. I'm on S01E05 right now and so far, so good.


----------



## longrider

RGM1138 said:


> Not sure if a smeek.
> 
> FBI, Fall CBS - Missy Peregrym, Jeremy Sisto, the names I recognized.
> 
> Pretty intense promo on my CBS All Access app, but I can't transfer it here.
> 
> Could be pretty good.


Is anything safe from a reboot?? I remember the FBI from the late 60s - early 70s.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Hoffer said:


> Stumbled upon *Glitch *on Netflix yesterday. The premise seemed interesting. I'm on S01E05 right now and so far, so good.


Love that show! Hope there's a third season...it's been almost a year since the second aired, but it was over two years between the first and second.


----------



## RGM1138

longrider said:


> Is anything safe from a reboot?? I remember the FBI from the late 60s - early 70s.


Yes, I remember it well. The update has a much younger looking cast. More street-wise, less staid accountants turned agents.

The clip for the new one has a The Siege (1998) feel to it. With an angsty Missy Peregrym.


----------



## bicker

longrider said:


> Is anything safe from a reboot?? I remember the FBI from the late 60s - early 70s.


Remarkably, the producers of the original FBI didn't come up with the idea. The FBI actually exists. Calling it a reboot, without it having the same named characters, is a little like calling a new news program a reboot.

PS: Unlike the FBI, Hawaii Five-0 doesn't actually exist.

This message may have been entered via voice recognition. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Succession'* - HBO



> Succession follows the saga of the Roys, a fictional, American global-media family that is not only rich and powerful but also powerfully dysfunctional. The drama will explore family loyalty, international business and the perils of power in the 21st century.
> 
> The Roy family - Logan Roy and his four children - controls one of the biggest media and entertainment conglomerates in the world. "Succession" tracks their lives as they contemplate what the future will hold for them once their ageing father begins to step back from the company.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## bicker

Malcontent said:


> *'Succession'* - HBO The first episode has aired.


I was very surprised how underwhelmed we were. Neither my spouse nor I could find a single character we cared one bit about.


----------



## tigercat74

bicker said:


> I was very surprised how underwhelmed we were. Neither my spouse nor I could find a single character we cared one bit about.


I got about halfway through the first episode and told myself I should watch Black Sails again.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Hidden'* - U.K.



> The eight-part drama, filmed in Snowdonia, tells the story of detective DI Cadi John (Siân Reese-Williams) who returns to North Wales to care for her ailing father. However, when the body of a young woman is found in a local river, it becomes obvious that sinister secrets lie within the stunning North Wales scenery. Cadi's world - and the world around her - is changed forever.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## cherry ghost

"American Woman"

American Woman | Paramount Network


----------



## Tony_T

HBO Documentary.
*Robin Williams - Come Inside My Mind*
July 16th


----------



## Malcontent

*'Condor'* - AT&T AUDIENCE Network



> Young CIA analyst Joe Turner has his idealism tested when he stumbles onto a terrible but brilliant plan that threatens the lives of millions. Inspired by Sydney Pollack's 1975 political thriller Three Days of the Condor.
> 
> Under life or death pressure, Joe will be forced to redefine who he is and what he's capable of in order to discover who's behind this far-reaching conspiracy, and stop them from completing their deadly objective that threatens the lives of millions.


The first episode has aired. It's also available via magic.


----------



## spartanstew

I believe Condor is also Directv's first 4K series.


----------



## Tony_T

Kidding (2018) | Official Trailer | Jim Carrey SHOWTIME Series
September 9th


----------



## sharkster

Tony_T said:


> Kidding (2018) | Official Trailer | Jim Carrey SHOWTIME Series
> September 9th


Thanks for the info. I saw a promo for this but it didn't say when, so I couldn't diary it. Then I forgot. d'oh!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Strange Angel'* - CBS All Access



> Based on George Pendle's 2006 book of the same name, Strange Angel explores the dramatic intersection between genius and madness, science and science fiction. The story follows the life of Jack Parsons, a mysterious and brilliant man in 1940s Los Angeles, who started as a janitor at a chemical factory. By day helps birth the entirely unknown discipline of American rocketry, and by night is a performer of sex magic rituals and a disciple to occultist Aleister Crowley.


The first episode has been released.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Wentworth'* - Australia

Season 6 has started. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Romper Stomper'* - Austrialia



> It is created as a sequel to the 1992 film Romper Stomper and is set 25 years after the events in the film.The six-part series follows a new generation of far-right activists and their anti-fascist counterparts, with the story focussing on a fictional far-right group led by Blake Farrand (Lachy Hulme) known as Patriot Blue.Jacqueline McKenzie, Dan Wyllie and John Brumpton will reprise their roles from the original film.


The series aired earlier this year. The whole season is available via magic.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Sharp Objects* - HBO - July 8th



> Based on the book by the author of Gone Girl, from the producer of Get Out and the director of Big Little Lies, Amy Adams stars in Sharp Objects, a new 8 part limited series. Follow the story of reporter Camille Preaker (Adams) who returns to her small hometown to cover the murders of two preteen girls. Trying to put together a psychological puzzle from her past, she finds herself identifying with the young victims a bit too closely.


----------



## innocentfreak

*The Outpost - CW - *July 10th



> The CW Network will expand its summer programming slate with the acquisition of THE OUTPOST, a 10-hour fantasy-adventure series from Electric Entertainment and Arrowstorm Entertainment, executive producers Dean Devlin ("Stargate," "The Librarians"), Jonathan Glassner ("Stargate SG-1") and Jason Faller and Kynan Griffin, who created the series. The CW will announce the U.S. premiere night and time at a later date. The Outpost follows Talon (Jessica Green, "Ash vs Evil Dead"), the lone survivor of a race called "Blackbloods." Years after her entire village is destroyed by a gang of brutal mercenaries, Talon travels to a lawless fortress on the edge of the civilized world, as she tracks the killers of her family. On her journey to this outpost, Talon discovers she possesses a mysterious supernatural power that she must learn to control in order to save herself, and defend the world against a fanatical religious dictator.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Bobcat Goldthwait's Misfits and Monsters* - TruTV - July 11th



> This new comedic anthology series from creator and director Bobcat Goldthwait mashes up wildly different genres to tell suspenseful stories with funny, imaginative twists.


----------



## minimeh

innocentfreak said:


> *Bobcat Goldthwait's Misfits and Monsters* - TruTV - June 11th
> 
> 
> 
> This new comedic anthology series from creator and director Bobcat Goldthwait mashes up wildly different genres to tell suspenseful stories with funny, imaginative twists.
Click to expand...

Sounds good.

Note that it starts July 11th, not June 11th.


----------



## innocentfreak

minimeh said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Note that it starts July 11th, not June 11th.


Thanks, that's what happens when you are trying to post half asleep.


----------



## series5orpremier

*Undisclosed New Comedy Series - Showtime - July 15





*


Spoiler



There's a rumor that Sacha Baron Cohen has something to do with this but nobody really knows.



The program guide is listing the pilot of SMILF where this show will be, but that's part of the secretive misdirection.


----------



## Peter000

I just rolled my eyes when they said it was "perhaps the most dangerous show in the history of television." Yeah, right. Makes me want to ignore it entirely.


----------



## NorthAlabama

series5orpremier said:


> *Undisclosed New Comedy Series - Showtime - July 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> There's a rumor that Sacha Baron Cohen has something to do with this but nobody really knows.
> 
> 
> 
> The program guide is listing the pilot of SMILF where this show will be, but that's part of the secretive misdirection.


here's a post on tvline with additional speculation (and another teaser trailer, 15s):



Spoiler: new showtime comedy series speculation



Is Kathy Griffin the Star of Showtime's 'Dangerous' Mystery Comedy Project?


----------



## innocentfreak

Peter000 said:


> I just rolled my eyes when they said it was "perhaps the most dangerous show in the history of television." Yeah, right. Makes me want to ignore it entirely.


Rumors are it is a new Sascha Baron Cohen series and possibly aimed at Trump. Your quote and the Huge reference definitely seems to back that up.

Showtime Prepping Sacha Baron Cohen Series

EDIT: I forgot about the Griffin remarks so maybe it is her or she is in it also.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Jack Irish'* - Australia

Season 4 has started. The first episode is available via magic.



> Jack Irish is a man getting his life back together again. A former criminal lawyer whose world imploded, he now spends his days as a part-time investigator, debt collector, apprentice cabinet maker, punter and sometime lover - the complete man really. An expert in finding those who don't want to be found - dead or alive, Jack helps out his mates while avoiding the past. That is until the past finds him.


----------



## series5orpremier

series5orpremier said:


> *Undisclosed New Comedy Series - Showtime - July 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> There's a rumor that Sacha Baron Cohen has something to do with this but nobody really knows.
> 
> 
> 
> The program guide is listing the pilot of SMILF where this show will be, but that's part of the secretive misdirection.


http://www.vulture.com/2018/07/showtime-reveals-character-for-sacha-baron-cohens-new-show.html


----------



## BrettStah

NorthAlabama said:


> here's a post on tvline with additional speculation (and another teaser trailer, 15s):
> 
> Is Kathy Griffin the Star of Showtime's 'Dangerous' Mystery Comedy Project?


I'm glad this isn't true - I've never found her to be very funny. Sasha Baron Cohen, on the other hand, has been funny (not always though), so I would think he has a better chance of producing a funny show. (My wife has the exact opposite opinion of these two, FWIW).


----------



## NorthAlabama

BrettStah said:


> I'm glad this isn't true - I've never found her to be very funny. Sasha Baron Cohen, on the other hand, has been funny (not always though), so I would think he has a better chance of producing a funny show. (My wife has the exact opposite opinion of these two, FWIW).


your wife and i are like-minded in our opinions of these two.  i despise sbc's (attempts at) humor, but have loved kathy for decades. still, i'll agree he's the better choice for a scripted comedy (kathy will win the stand-up battle with me every time, though, hands down, i have watched every one of her specials multiple times over  ).

based on the subject matter, i'm still giving the show a chance, while keeping in mind how persnickety i can generally be about comedies overall.


----------



## series5orpremier

NorthAlabama said:


> still, i'll agree he's the better choice for a scripted comedy


Who said it's scripted? A lot of his stuff has leaned toward improvisational. Even though it still takes forethought for what they're aiming for, he can seemingly just get into character, confront somebody, and wing it.


----------



## NorthAlabama

series5orpremier said:


> Who said it's scripted? A lot of his stuff has leaned toward improvisational. Even though it still takes forethought for what they're aiming for, he can seemingly just get into character, confront somebody, and wing it.


who said it wasn't?

we don't know, and my comment was directly related to my opinion of the strengths and weaknesses of sbc and kathy. if it's improvisational, the show will probably be quickly deleted, but if it's scripted, there's a greater chance i'll watch.


----------



## series5orpremier

It can be both, as most of his stuff is. Here's another opinion:
My husband is best improv comedian: Isla Fisher on working with Sacha Baron Cohen


----------



## NorthAlabama

series5orpremier said:


> It can be both, as most of his stuff is. Here's another opinion:
> My husband is best improv comedian: Isla Fisher on working with Sacha Baron Cohen


maybe i wasn't clear enough in my previous posts as to my general opinion of sbc's humor - not only do i not find him funny, the word that most closely describes my opinion of his humor is repulsive, still, i'll give the show a chance - but i won't be following the link you provided.


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> 'Harlots' - Hulu


Season 2 has started on Hulu.


----------



## Tony_T

series5orpremier said:


> Sacha Baron Cohen's Newest Character Has Arrived, and He's Here to Mock America



*Sarah Palin Says She Was 'Duped' by Sacha Baron Cohen*


----------



## Malcontent

*'Whistleblower'* - CBS

Starts tomorrow (07-13-2018)



> WHISTLEBLOWER takes a thrilling look into the real-life David vs. Goliath stories of heroic people who put everything on the line in order to expose illegal and often dangerous wrongdoing when major corporations rip off U.S. taxpayers. Hosted by attorney Alex Ferrer, a former judge and police officer, each hour introduces cases in which ordinary people step up to do the extraordinary by risking their careers, their families and even their lives to ensure others are not harmed or killed by unchecked, unethical CORPORATE greed.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Unforgotten'* - U.K.

Season 3 has started. The first episode is available via magic.



> London detectives investigate crimes from the past; unraveling secrets left buried for years.


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> HBO Documentary.
> *Robin Williams - Come Inside My Mind*
> July 16th


*Tonight @ 8pm*


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> J.J. Abrams & Stephen King's 'Castle Rock' Gets 10-Episode Series Order From Hulu


Starts 7-25-2018 on Hulu.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Stan Lee's Lucky Man'* - U.K.

Season 3 has started. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## phox_mulder

Malcontent said:


> *'Stan Lee's Lucky Man'* - U.K.
> 
> Season 3 has started. The first episode is available via magic.


I watched Season 1, then totally forgot about it.

Guess I need to hunt down Season 2 before I can start Season 3.


----------



## Malcontent

*'In Search Of'* - History Channel



> Inspired by the iconic 1970s series, In Search Of will examine unexplained phenomena from all over the world. Each episode will follow Zachary Quinto as he investigates a different subject within a dynamic theme - such as alien encounters, mysterious creatures, UFO sightings, time travel and artificial intelligence - and searches for the truth to some of the world's greatest mysteries.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## tvmaster2

innocentfreak said:


> *Private Eyes* - Previously aired in other countries but ION starts 2/11/18


Fun show. Excellent, mindless time- waster in the Castle vein. Great locale shots of Toronto as well for anyone who's visited or is from there.


----------



## Malcontent

*'MANIFEST'* - NBC

Fall of 2018



> When Montego Air Flight 828 landed safely after a turbulent but routine flight, the crew and passengers were relieved. But in the span of those few hours, the world had aged five years - and their friends, families and colleagues, after mourning their loss, had given up hope and moved on. Now, faced with the impossible, they're all given a second chance. But as their new realities become clear, a deeper mystery unfolds and some of the returned passengers soon realize they may be meant for something greater than they ever thought possible. From Robert Zemeckis and Jack Rapke comes an emotionally rich, unexpected journey into a world grounded in hope, heart and destiny.


----------



## BrettStah

Malcontent said:


> *'MANIFEST'* - NBC
> 
> Fall of 2018


Intriguing plot, but I'm leery about the commitment of the networks to their new dramas. It seems like most wind up canceled midway through their first season.


----------



## NorthAlabama

BrettStah said:


> Intriguing plot, bt I'm leery about the commitment of the networks to their new dramas. It seems like most wind up canceled midway through their first season.


i'll never commit to another network summer series for that reason, i've been burned too many times - summer is where they throw the trash.


----------



## BrettStah

NorthAlabama said:


> i'll never commit to another network summer series for that reason, i've been burned too many times - summer is where they throw the trash.


This one has a fall premiere, but even then there's (seemingly) not a lot of success in recent years. Contrasted with the cable and streaming services, which seem to mostly run the entire first season of new shows.


----------



## NorthAlabama

oops, missed the fall premier date - that makes it a little more likely for me to give it a chance, depending on the night and time it airs.


----------



## DevdogAZ

NorthAlabama said:


> oops, missed the fall premier date - that makes it a little more likely for me to give it a chance, depending on the night and time it airs.


Monday nights at 10 pm after The Voice. Which means NBC has high hopes for this show because they're putting in a very valuable spot with the lead-in from The Voice.


----------



## BrettStah

DevdogAZ said:


> Monday nights at 10 pm after The Voice. Which means NBC has high hopes for this show because they're putting in a very valuable spot with the lead-in from The Voice.


That's promising!


----------



## RGM1138

The First

Hulu September 14, 2018

8 episode series starring Seen Penn and Natascha McIlhone about putting the first man on Mars. 

I’ve heard nothing about this series before now. Saw the trailer on a somewhat obscure gaming site. 

I’m not sure if this is a high sciencey work, ala The Martian or a politically motivated piece, that looks like it could have taken place during the Apollo era. 

In any case, Ms McIlhone is said to have requested to be relieved from her role on Designated Survivor to take on this part.


----------



## robojerk

MANIFEST looks like yet another Flash Forward, The Event, The Crossing, Revolution, etc, etc, etc. where the initial concept for the pilot is interesting, but it all comes apart slowly afterwards. Big networks suck at these type of shows, I'd have more faith if it were on a basic cable channel where instead of trying to do a 22 episode season it's down to 10 or something, and the ratings dont have to be crazy high.


----------



## ADG

*A Place to Call Home* Season 6 Will Be Released on August 19, 2018
A Place to Call Home Season 6 Will Be Released on August 19, 2018


----------



## ADG

*Mr. Mercedes* Season 2 will begin on August 22 (Audience Network)


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> This one has a fall premiere, but even then there's (seemingly) not a lot of success in recent years. Contrasted with the cable and streaming services, which seem to mostly run the entire first season of new shows.


To me this feels like another one of the many shows that start out with a great plot, intriguing pilot and about 3-4 episodes in it just loses steam. Either their will be some evil plot that gets convoluted, or the characters are poorly fleshed out or it just gets..ummm....stupid.

Regardless, I'm in. I'm always a sucker for these types of shows. Hopefully it's more Lost in nature than one of the many similar shows that went quickly off the rails.


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> To me this feels like another one of the many shows that start out with a great plot, intriguing pilot and about 3-4 episodes in it just loses steam. Either their will be some evil plot that gets convoluted, or the characters are poorly fleshed out or it just gets..ummm....stupid.
> 
> Regardless, I'm in. I'm always a sucker for these types of shows. Hopefully it's more Lost in nature than one of the many similar shows that went quickly off the rails.


If you don't mind, after you watch the pilot, start up a new thread - I'll be curious on the feedback!


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> If you don't mind, after you watch the pilot, start up a new thread - I'll be curious on the feedback!


I'm sure I will (or comment on another thread someone started for the show). I'm definitely not shy about making my feelings known


----------



## Malcontent

Bump....



Malcontent said:


> Starts 7-25-2018 on Hulu.


Available on Hulu today.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Bletchley Circle: San Francisco'* - U.K.



> Set during the thrilling social change of the mid-1950s, The Bletchley Circle: San Francisco captures the lives of four remarkable women gifted with extraordinary intelligence, breathtaking capacity for pattern recognition, and a genius for decryption. Years after secretly serving during WWII as code-breakers tasked with penetrating the Axis Powers' secret communications, they turn their skills to solving murders overlooked by police. In the process they are plunged into fascinating corners of the city, forge powerful relationships, and rediscover their own powers and potential. Our women achieve justice not only for the victims, but also for themselves as they carve out new lives in the wider world.
> 
> It's 1956, two years after we last saw our women, when Jean is confronted with evidence that the killer who struck down a Bletchley girl during the war&#8230; has resurfaced in San Francisco.


The first episode is available via magic.

The original series was fantastic ('The Bletchley Circle').


----------



## Malcontent

*'Dead Lucky'* - Australia



> A gripping thriller which twists and turns at a frenetic pace through the streets of Sydney, Dead Lucky, SBS's new four-part crime drama starring Rachel Griffiths
> 
> Stubborn but brilliant Detective Grace Gibbs is obsessed with avenging the murder of her junior officer. Charlie Fung, a new trainee detective blames his supervising officer Grace for the death of his best friend. Mani is a young Iranian medical student who is part of a crowded share house of international students. He is an off-the-books worker at an inner-city convenience store, run by greedy owners. When a violet fugitive holds up the convenience store, Grace and Charlie are called in to investigate, setting off chain of events with devastating consequences.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

"Violet fugitive"?


----------



## series5orpremier

Flight of the Conchords Live at the London Apollo - HBO


----------



## Tony_T

Lodge 49 Premiere 08/06 on AMC (after Better Call Saul)


----------



## mrizzo80

_Valley of the Boom_ coming this winter to... NatGeo??? I love the opening showing the infamous _Today _clip.



> Valley of the Boom explores the dot-com era during Silicon Valley's unprecedented tech boom of the 1990s and subsequent bust. The six-part limited series, tells the wildly true stories of the epic browser wars and the companies that shaped the internet.


----------



## eddyj

Malcontent said:


> *'The Bletchley Circle: San Francisco'* - U.K.
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.
> 
> The original series was fantastic ('The Bletchley Circle').


Yes it was! Looking forward to this, hope it is as good.


----------



## getbak

series5orpremier said:


> Flight of the Conchords Live at the London Apollo - HBO


They got old.

Wait a minute, I'm older than both of them ... DAMMIT.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Age Before Beauty'* - U.K.



> Married to Wesley for 25 years, Bel has spent the last 18 years as a homemaker and mum to their twins, but having just waved them off to university, now has a void in her life. Enter Teddy , brother-in-law and long-time best friend, begging her to step in and rescue the family business - a down-at-heel beauty salon in Manchester's Northern Quarter.
> 
> Like Bel, it could do with a bit of a face-lift. And possibly a clear-out, since it employs her high-maintenance family: mother Ivy-Rae, sisters Leanne, Tina and Heidi.
> 
> Into the mix comes beautiful 20-something Personal Trainer Lorelei who seems to have caught Wes's eye&#8230; can Bel reconcile the demands of her business, her warring family and the problems in her marriage?


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Viking Dead'* - U.K. (Documentary)



> From around 700AD to the Norman conquest of England in 1066, the Vikings of the Nordic lands raided and traded across northern, central, eastern and western Europe to create a feared and notorious empire. By investigating burial sites, The Viking Dead asks who the Norsemen really were, what the truth was about the raids and battles, and what every-day life in a Viking settlement entailed.
> 
> All these questions are answered thanks to examinations of some key archaeological and historical sites.


The first two episodes are available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Doctor Doctor'* - Australia

Season 3 has started. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Hang Ups'* - U.K.



> Hang Ups is a dark comedy about Richard Pitt, a therapist at a crossroads who starts treating patients via webcam. After his regular practice collapses, Pitt's few clients present a catalog of neuroses, phobias, issues, anxieties and psychopathies during heavily improvised therapy sessions. But his greatest challenges are the daily interruptions of a demanding extended family, errant teenagers and his own trouble-filled past.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## innocentfreak

Hang Ups by the description reminds me of the old Lisa Kudrow series about the online therapist.


----------



## innocentfreak

Malcontent said:


> *'Ordeal By Innocence'* - U.K.
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.


This is now on Amazon Prime as of Today if anyone missed it.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Bite Club' *- Australia



> Unconventional police procedural in which ex-lovers who survive a terrifying shark attack are thrown together by fate to hunt down murderers.
> 
> The show centers around a group of shark attack survivors, named the "Bite Club", who are being targeted by a serial killer.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Hot4Bo

That confused me since I've seen commercials for a new show on the Food Network with the same name. I just googled the name "Bite Club" and the show you are talking about came up but with a photo of Tyler Florence from the Food Network.


----------



## Malcontent

*'On The Edge'* - U.K.



> 'On the Edge' is an anthology series that showcases the work of three rising star writers and directors as part of the 4Stories initiative, the channel's commitment to finding diverse debut drama talent.
> 
> Each drama was penned by a debut female writer and directed by directors from diverse backgrounds, who will get a national broadcast credit for the very first time.
> 
> The three bold, distinct but thematically linked films shine a light on key perspectives in criminal justice - the story of a criminal, a witness and a victim - and serve up a raw slice of real life in contemporary Britain.


The 3 episode series is available via magic.


----------



## innocentfreak

Disenchantment started 8/17 on Netflix.



> From the mind of Matt Groening, comes adult animated comedy fantasy series, Disenchantment. Viewers will be whisked away to the crumbling medieval kingdom of Dreamland, where they will follow the misadventures of hard-drinking young princess Bean, her feisty elf companion Elfo, and her personal demon Luci. Along the way, the oddball trio will encounter ogres, sprites, harpies, imps, trolls, walruses, and lots of human fools.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Day 5'* - 'Rooster Teeth' Streaming

Released a couple of years ago.



> Day 5 is set in the immediate aftermath of a fatal sleep epidemic. After a fortuitous drug bender saves his life, addict Jake ventures out into the quiet streets&#8230; unaware that most of the world already died in their beds. Now, battling sleepless fatigue and encroaching delirium, Jake teams with a scrappy teenager, overnight doctor and red-eye pilot to search for answers&#8230; and just maybe find a way to sleep again. Set in a world of insomniacs, late-shift workers and roving psychotics, Day 5 presents a unique vision of the apocalypse that fuses serial drama and thriller around a human story of survival and redemption.


The first 2 seasons are available via magic. It's also on 'Rooster Teeth' streaming.


----------



## innocentfreak

The Innocents starts on 8/24/18 on Netflix



> When teenagers Harry and June run away from their repressive families to be together, they're derailed by an extraordinary discovery - June's ability to shape-shift. As the star-crossed lovers struggle to control this strange new power, a mysterious professor reveals that June is not alone: there are more shifters out there like her, and he promises to cure June and reunite her with the mother who deserted her three years ago. But as their journey becomes increasingly fraught with danger, Harry and June's love for each other is tested to breaking point and they're faced with a choice: keep their innocent dream alive, or embrace that their lives have changed and risk everything.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Nightflyers'*

Official trailer #1.

Fall of 2018.


----------



## Polcamilla

Malcontent said:


> Season 2 has started on Hulu.


Is anyone here who isn't me watching this show? It's gold!


----------



## Malcontent

innocentfreak said:


> The Innocents starts on 8/24/18 on Netflix


FYI,

Available today on Netflix.


----------



## Anubys

Malcontent said:


> *'Hang Ups'* - U.K.
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.


I loved him in Green Wing and Episodes. So I will absolutely give this a shot. But didn't Phoebe from Friends do this exact show a decade ago? I forget her real name real name...


----------



## innocentfreak

Anubys said:


> I loved him in Green Wing and Episodes. So I will absolutely give this a shot. But didn't Phoebe from Friends do this exact show a decade ago? I forget her real name real name...


Lisa Kudrow and the show was called Web Therapy I believe. Haven't watched either so no idea if they are related.


----------



## Allanon

*One Dollar* - CBS All Access - August 30


> One Dollar is a mystery set in a small rust belt town in post-recession America, where a one-dollar bill changing hands connects a group of characters involved in a shocking multiple murder. The path of the dollar bill and point of view in each episode paint a picture of a modern American town with deep class and cultural divides that spill out into the open as the town's secrets get revealed.


----------



## Allanon

*Jack Ryan* - Amazon - August 31


> Jack Ryan, an up-and-coming CIA analyst, is thrust into a dangerous field assignment for the first time. He soon uncovers a pattern in terrorist communication that launches him into the center of a dangerous gambit with a new breed of terrorism that threatens destruction on a global scale.


----------



## wprager

Just saw an extended trailer for Manifest in a promoted tweet (search for "manifest" and you'll find it). In a sucker for this kind of show, but hoping it's *not" another FF or The Event or even the one I'm still watching now, Salvation.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Great British Bake Off'* - U.K.

A new season has started airing in the U.K. Season 9.

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

You can watch the first *9 minutes* of *'Manifest'* in this sneak peek.

Spoilers of course.


----------



## RGM1138

Malcontent said:


> *'Nightflyers'*
> 
> Official trailer #1.
> 
> Fall of 2018.


I thought from the title it was about bats. I may have to check this one out.


----------



## RGM1138

Malcontent said:


> You can watch the first *9 minutes* of *'Manifest'* in this sneak peek.
> 
> Spoilers of course.


Ohh, shades of Twilight Zone, "The Odyssey Of Flight 33."

I hope we find out by the end what's causing the "disturbance."


----------



## Hcour

RGM1138 said:


> Ohh, shades of Twilight Zone, "The Odyssey Of Flight 33."
> 
> I hope we find out by the end what's causing the "disturbance."


We won't be so lucky. It'll get cancelled before that.


----------



## RGM1138

Hcour said:


> We won't be so lucky. It'll get cancelled before that.


Probably.


----------



## dswallow

RGM1138 said:


> I hope we find out by the end what's causing the "disturbance."


I have no doubt the writers are saying the same thing.


----------



## spartanstew

Malcontent said:


> You can watch the first *9 minutes* of *'Manifest'* in this sneak peek.
> 
> Spoilers of course.


That lead actress is gonna drag the whole show down with her.


----------



## RGM1138

spartanstew said:


> That lead actress is gonna drag the whole show down with her.


I did get a weird vibe from her. Maybe she's too good looking for this part.

In any case, I hope they've already shot a conclusion to the series.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## Mikeguy

Tony_T said:


>


_So _very serious and deep, each word fraught with, something (as only television and movie dramas can be)--makes you wonder, do these folks ever crack a joke, use the bathroom, or grab a burger at McDonald's?


----------



## eddyj

Malcontent said:


> You can watch the first *9 minutes* of *'Manifest'* in this sneak peek.
> 
> Spoilers of course.


Yeah, no. You're not sucking me in, NBC! I'm onto your ways now!


----------



## longrider

Regarding Manifest, last night I created a wishlist entry so I would not forget it and it found a "sneak peek" a little after 1AM on the 1st. Its probably the same as the one being streamed but just in case i am letting it record


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

longrider said:


> Regarding Manifest, last night I created a wishlist entry so I would not forget it and it found a "sneak peek" a little after 1AM on the 1st. Its probably the same as the one being streamed but just in case i am letting it record


FYI, you can use that to set up a 1P!


----------



## Malcontent

Tony_T said:


> Kidding (2018) | Official Trailer | Jim Carrey SHOWTIME Series
> September 9th


You can now watch the series premiere early via On Demand, ect. It's also available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Mayans M.C.'* - FX



> Mayans M.C. is a drama series from Kurt Sutter and Elgin James, and is the next chapter in the Sons of Anarchy saga. Set in a post-Jax Teller world, EZ Reyes is a prospect in the Mayans M.C. charter on the Cali/Mexi border. Now, EZ must carve out his new identity in a town where he once was the golden boy with the American Dream in his grasp. Produced by Fox 21 Television Studios and FX Productions.


Officially starts 09/04/2018. The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'Mayans M.C.'* - FX
> 
> Officially starts 09/04/2018. The first episode is available via magic.


Wow, some tired acting/actors, and exceptionally boring and uninteresting characters. Is there a story unfolding? This cannot possibly last unless there's some huge reveal turning it compelling in some way soon.


----------



## bicker

Seems to me that it has as much if not more going for it to start as compared to SoA, and with arguably better actors playing key roles.


----------



## innocentfreak

The Purge - starts 9/4 on USA. It is a 10 episode miniseries.



> Based on the hit movie franchise from Blumhouse productions, THE PURGE revolves around a 12-hour period when all crime, including murder, is legal. Set in a dystopian America ruled by a totalitarian political party, the series follows several seemingly unrelated characters living in a small city. Tying them all together is a mysterious savior who's impeccably equipped for everything the night throws at them. As the clock winds down with their fates hanging in the balance, each character is forced to reckon with their pasts as they discover how far they will go to survive the night.


----------



## Howie

dswallow said:


> Wow, some tired acting/actors, and exceptionally boring and uninteresting characters. Is there a story unfolding? This cannot possibly last unless there's some huge reveal turning it compelling in some way soon.


Sounds like you've already seen it??


----------



## dswallow

Howie said:


> Sounds like you've already seen it??


Yep, 68 minutes of my life gone. It'd call that bad, except I then went on to watch the second-to-latest episode of Fear The Walking Dead.


----------



## Howie

dswallow said:


> Yep, 68 minutes of my life gone. It'd call that bad, except I then went on to watch the second-to-latest episode of Fear The Walking Dead.


I guess I should listen to you, but I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## dswallow

Howie said:


> I guess I should listen to you, but I'm a glutton for punishment.


I'm sure I'll do the same, for at least the first few episodes. Maybe some redeeming reason will come along. But at this point it's purely SoA reputation points getting used up making me watch any of it.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Vanity Fair'* - U.K.



> Gwyneth Hughes' adaptation of Thackeray's literary classic is set against the backdrop of the Napoleonic Wars, and follows Becky Sharp as she attempts to claw her way out of poverty and scale the heights of English Society. Her story of "villainy, crime, merriment, lovemaking, jilting, laughing, cheating, fighting and dancing", takes her all the way to the court of King George IV, via the Battle of Waterloo, breaking hearts and losing fortunes as she goes.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Wanderlust'* - U.K.



> After years of marriage, Joy and Alan Richards find themselves in a sexual rut.
> 
> Therapist Joy is trying to find a way to keep her spark with her husband, following a cycling accident which has put their sex life on hold. Suddenly Joy and Alan find themselves drawn to new people, and both are tempted to make the ultimate indiscretion.
> 
> With their marriage in crisis Joy comes up with an audacious, unorthodox, but potentially brilliant proposal that will have huge ramifications for the future&#8230;


Stars Toni Collette.

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

*'Miss Sherlock'* - Japan



> MISS SHERLOCK pays homage to the classic by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, Sherlock Holmes, with bold interpretations of the iconic characters, Sherlock Holmes and Dr. John Watson. MISS SHERLOCK is set in modern day Tokyo and both lead characters are Japanese women - Dr. Wato Tachibana, a surgeon recently returned from a volunteer doctors' mission in Syria and Sara Shelly Futaba, an investigation consultant to the police department who solves bizarre and difficult cases. Throughout the series, the pair solves mystery after mystery with Miss Sherlock's extraordinary observation and reasoning skills.


HBO Go or magic


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Truth About The Harry Quebert Affair'* - U.K.



> A writer gets caught up in a murder investigation involving his mentor, an esteemed American author. Based on the book of the same name, by Joël Dicker. Created by Jean-Jacques Annaud. The Truth About the Harry Quebert Affair follows Harry Quebert, a literary icon who suddenly finds himself indicted for murder after the body of a Nola Kellergan, a 15-year-old girl who has been missing for many years, is found buried on his property.


It's currently airing in the U.K.

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> *'Miss Sherlock'* - Japan
> 
> HBO Go or magic


This sounds interesting. Do you know if this is on HBO proper? If it's on GO, I'd think so


----------



## Tony_T

Steveknj said:


> This sounds interesting. Do you know if this is on HBO proper? If it's on GO, I'd think so


Looks like its only streaming on HBO GO (not even on HULU (USA), who's Hulu Japan Co-produced with HBO Asia). 
My guess is because its not in english (although My Brilliant Friend will be HBO's first non-english series).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> Looks like its only streaming on HBO GO (not even on HULU (USA), who's Hulu Japan Co-produced with HBO Asia).
> My guess is because its not in english (although My Brilliant Friend will be HBO's first non-english series).


Correct on all counts.


----------



## Steveknj

Tony_T said:


> Looks like its only streaming on HBO GO (not even on HULU (USA), who's Hulu Japan Co-produced with HBO Asia).
> My guess is because its not in english (although My Brilliant Friend will be HBO's first non-english series).


Since I have an HBO Sub on Sat, I have HBO Go, so it will work (I'll just stream it from my Roku app). You'd think they could squeeze this in on something like HBO Signature at 4am when nobody is watching


----------



## Tony_T

I find it surprising that Hulu doesn't have it (a search on Hulu says that it's available with Hulu's HBO add-on subscription)


----------



## NorthAlabama

'The Impeachment of Bill Clinton' - *November 18 - A&E (six-part documentary) *



> A&E has pulled off a coup by securing Monica Lewinsky to feature in six-part documentary _The Impeachment of Bill Clinton (w/t)._
> 
> The cable network has ordered the series from Alex Gibney's Jigsaw Productions, Jemina Khan's Instinct Productions and Emmy-winning director Blair Foster (_Rolling Stone: Stories From The Edge_). It will weave together never-seen-before archival footage with exclusive new interviews, of which Lewinsky's appearance is the most high-profile.
> 
> Beginning November 18, the limited doc series will explore the biggest political scandal of its generation and look at broader topics including media, feminism, politics and power. It will investigate the history leading up to the impeachment trial and chronicles the role each of these forces played in this story of sex, power, money, lies and ideological warfare.


----------



## PJO1966

Tony_T said:


> Looks like its only streaming on HBO GO (not even on HULU (USA), who's Hulu Japan Co-produced with HBO Asia).
> My guess is because *its not in english* (although My Brilliant Friend will be HBO's first non-english series).


It's not even in Italian, but in a local dialect.


----------



## Tony_T

_"One of the first questions HBO asked me was to make sure that the series would be spoken in a strong Neapolitan dialect," recalls Costanzo. "That really struck me: I asked why an American network should care about the accuracy of a language if their audiences would be watching the series with subtitles. They replied that they wanted the series to be authentic. There, in that moment I understood why HBO is HBO."_


----------



## Malcontent

*'Press'* - U.K.



> Set in the fast-paced and challenging environment of the British newspaper industry, Press will immerse viewers in the personal lives and the constant professional dilemmas facing its characters.
> 
> The series follows their lives as they attempt to balance work and play, ambition and integrity, amid the never-ending pressure of the 24-hour global news cycle and an industry in turmoil.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## mattack

> One Dollar is a mystery set in a small rust belt town in post-recession America, where a one-dollar bill changing hands connects a group of characters involved in a shocking multiple murder. The path of the dollar bill and point of view in each episode paint a picture of a modern American town with deep class and cultural divides that spill out into the open as the town's secrets get revealed.


Since it's CBS All Access, I won't be seeing it.. (at least until I subscribe for a while to watch the Discovery episodes I haven't seen).

but this is funny, since it seems just like Gun Gun (TV Series 1997) - IMDb (wow, that a few years older than I thought)
or a few other shows that follow an object as the plot moves around it.

so not saying it's a ripoff.. but AFAIK none of these have done really well... but they keep trying it. I even like the gimmick.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Strangers'* - U.K.



> Professor Jonah Mulray's life is turned upside-down when his wife, Megan, is killed in a car-crash in Hong Kong. Although she lived and worked there half the year, Jonah's never been. He lives a small, sheltered life, and his fear of flying has kept him in London. But now he has no choice but to cross the ocean to identify the body of the woman he loved. Not long after arriving in Hong Kong, Jonah makes a shocking discovery about his wife. Over the course of eight thrilling hours, Jonah is drawn deeper and deeper into a web of conspiracy as he comes to terms with this utterly alien and unfamiliar environment, battling to uncover the truth about his wife's death.


Stars John Simm.

The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Black Earth Rising'* - U.K.



> The story centers on Kate Ashby, who works as a legal investigator in the law chambers of Michael Ennis. When Kate's adoptive mother Eve takes on a case prosecuting an African militia leader, the story pulls Michael and Kate into a journey that will upend their lives forever.


The first episode is available via magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'No Offence'* - U.K.

Season 3 has started today. The first episode is available via magic.



> No Offence follows a team of cops in the heart of crime. This team of cops are tough but big-hearted who go above and beyond to bring down criminals. Set on one of the worst parts of town there is a demoralizing list of crimes: drug labs, arsonists, neo-Nazis and notorious murderers.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Bodyguard* - currently airing on BBC One started 8/26/18



> A troubled war veteran is assigned to protect a controversial politician who may be the target of a terror plot.







I didn't see this posted, but maybe I missed it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

It's been briefly discussed in the British Shows thread (photoshopgrl loves it; I find it unwatchable).


----------



## innocentfreak

*A Discovery of Witches *on Sky One started 9/14*
*


> A Discovery of Witches is a television film series to be released in fall 2018 based on the novel trilogy of the same name by Deborah Harkness. It is produced by Bad Wolf and Sky Productions. The show tells the story of Diana Bishop, an Oxford professor and reluctant witch who stumbles upon an enchanted manuscript and is thrust into a magical world unlike any she's known. Together with a handsome, century-old vampire named Matthew Clairmont, Diana sets out to discover the manuscript's secrets. The show will star Teresa Palmer as Diana Bishop and Matthew Goode as vampire Matthew Clairmont.


*
*


----------



## lambertman

“Bodyguard” (above) premieres on Netflix US on October 24.


----------



## Anubys

mrizzo80 said:


> _Valley of the Boom_ coming this winter to... NatGeo??? I love the opening showing the infamous _Today _clip.


I can't wait for this...google search now says coming in November...


----------



## phox_mulder

lambertman said:


> "Bodyguard" (above) premieres on Netflix US on October 24.


Good to hear.
I've been getting it by magical means, but haven't started watching yet.
Might just wait for Netflix.


----------



## dswallow




----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Not a "New" show, but just caught first episode of Last Man Standing on Twitter. Fox released it.
Glad it's back, same ole Mike Baxter.


----------



## EWiser

phox_mulder said:


> Good to hear.
> I've been getting it by magical means, but haven't started watching yet.
> Might just wait for Netflix.


Just finished it tonite. Great show with twists and turns. Well worth watching.


----------



## PJO1966

We watched the first episode of "I Feel Bad". We will not be watching any other episodes.


----------



## Wilhite

PJO1966 said:


> We watched the first episode of "I Feel Bad". We will not be watching any other episodes.


Ugh... that doesn't sound good. It's one of the few shows this season that my wife and I thought might be worth a try. I have the first two sitting on the DVR....


----------



## PJO1966

Wilhite said:


> Ugh... that doesn't sound good. It's one of the few shows this season that my wife and I thought might be worth a try. I have the first two sitting on the DVR....


I chuckled a couple of times, but there are way too many shows we want to watch that the bar is very high. If it doesn't impress us both on the first viewing we move on to something else. If given time it could be good. It reminded me a lot of American Housewife, which I really don't like. We kept watching that because Gene liked it.


----------



## lynncosbm

PJO1966 said:


> We watched the first episode of "I Feel Bad". We will not be watching any other episodes.


I agree. I was disappointed because of Amy Poehler's involvement but I didn't find it funny at all. In fact, I was cringing at quite a few bits. I might try to watch the second episode though just in case it might have improved.


----------



## Mikeguy

PJO1966 said:


> I chuckled a couple of times, but there are way too many shows we want to watch that the bar is very high. If it doesn't impress us both on the first viewing we move on to something else. If given time it could be good. *It reminded me a lot of American Housewife*, which I really don't like. We kept watching that because Gene liked it.


Katy Mixon, Katy Mixon, Katy Mixon.


----------



## PJO1966

Mikeguy said:


> Katy Mixon, Katy Mixon, Katy Mixon.


I find her really annoying and unlikable.


----------



## PJO1966

lynncosbm said:


> I agree. I was disappointed because of Amy Poehler's involvement but I didn't find it funny at all. In fact, I was cringing at quite a few bits. I might try to watch the second episode though just in case it might have improved.


I didn't like the first episode of Parks and Rec either, and we stopped watching. From what I understand it got better, so we may go back and revisit that at some point.


----------



## Mikeguy

PJO1966 said:


> I find her really annoying and unlikable.


Then definitely stay away from the show--it would be akin to not liking Roseanne Barr and watching "Roseanne." Katy Mixon was great in a small role in "Hell or High Water" (a marvelous, interesting, modern, urban Western).


----------



## PJO1966

Mikeguy said:


> Then definitely stay away from the show--it would be akin to not liking Roseanne Barr and watching "Roseanne." Katy Mixon was great in a small role in "Hell or High Water" (a marvelous, interesting, modern, urban Western).


I watched most of the first season of American Housewife under duress.


----------



## Mikeguy

PJO1966 said:


> I watched most of the first season of American Housewife under duress.


You are a good husband. Hopefully, you had your tablet or smartphone handy.


----------



## PJO1966

Mikeguy said:


> You are a good husband. Hopefully, you had your tablet or smartphone handy.


Both


----------



## The Spud

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Not a "New" show, but just caught first episode of Last Man Standing on Twitter. Fox released it.
> Glad it's back, same ole Mike Baxter.


How was the new Mandy?


----------



## madscientist

lynncosbm said:


> I agree. I was disappointed because of Amy Poehler's involvement but I didn't find it funny at all. In fact, I was cringing at quite a few bits. I might try to watch the second episode though just in case it might have improved.


I posted on another thread: the second episode was better than the first. In fact in the middle there were actually a few funny bits (at least I thought so). However, I really hate the traditional 80's sitcom setup where major societal and family issues are raised and solved in 30 minutes... it's almost insulting.

As someone else mentioned, if it was the first thing canceled I wouldn't be sad. But I haven't deleted my 1P... yet. Now that everything else is starting this week (and we still have other stuff we've not finished on Netlfix and Amazon) we'll see if we ever get to another episode.


----------



## Anubys

PJO1966 said:


> I didn't like the first episode of Parks and Rec either, and we stopped watching. From what I understand it got better, so we may go back and revisit that at some point.


I watched a few eps of Parks and Rec and killed the SP. It was awful and would never last, I thought. But then came back a few seasons later because of TCF love and it is a great show. Sometimes, it just takes a lot longer for a show to mesh.


----------



## Steveknj

Anubys said:


> I watched a few eps of Parks and Rec and killed the SP. It was awful and would never last, I thought. But then came back a few seasons later because of TCF love and it is a great show. Sometimes, it just takes a lot longer for a show to mesh.


I've been meaning to come back to that. I watched a few early episodes, and same thing, thought it was terrible and deleted. If I ever get around to it, I may revisit.


----------



## BrettStah

IIRC, the first season of Park & Rec was subpar, compared to the seasons that followed. I think they retooled the show quite a bit.


----------



## jr461

Anubys said:


> I watched a few eps of Parks and Rec and killed the SP. It was awful and would never last, I thought. But then came back a few seasons later because of TCF love and it is a great show. Sometimes, it just takes a lot longer for a show to mesh.





Steveknj said:


> I've been meaning to come back to that. I watched a few early episodes, and same thing, thought it was terrible and deleted. If I ever get around to it, I may revisit.


I felt the same way - I watched several episodes and couldn't take it anymore! I don't think I have the patience to wait for it to get good.


----------



## PJO1966

To me it was if they were trying really hard to be The Office.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Yes, the first season of P&R was only six episodes, but it was way too focused on Leslie Knope and her desire to become the next Hillary Clinton. With the beginning of S2, they toned her down quite a bit and allowed more of the supporting cast to blossom and it became one of the best sitcoms in TV history.


----------



## Mikeguy

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, the first season of P&R was only six episodes, but it was way too focused on Leslie Knope and her desire to become the next Hillary Clinton. With the beginning of S2, they toned her down quite a bit and allowed more of the supporting cast to blossom *and it became one of the best sitcoms in TV history*.


I must have seen it during those initial episodes. Based on what I saw, I never would have put it up there with "All in the Family," "The Mary Tyler Moore Show," "M*A*S*H*," "The Bob Newhart Show," "Roseanne," etc.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Mikeguy said:


> I must have seen it during those initial episodes. Based on what I saw, I never would have put it up there with "All in the Family," "The Mary Tyler Moore Show," "M*A*S*H*," "The Bob Newhart Show," "Roseanne," etc.


Obviously this is a subjective list, but in Alan Sepinwall and Matt Zoller-Seitz's "TV: The Book", they have each of those shows in the following slots on their list of the top 100 TV shows of all time:

All in the Family - 9th
M*A*S*H - 10th
The Mary Tyler Moore Show - 19th
Parks and Recreation - 46th
Roseanne - 47th
The Bob Newhart Show - 49th


----------



## Mikeguy

DevdogAZ said:


> Obviously this is a subjective list, but in Alan Sepinwall and Matt Zoller-Seitz's "TV: The Book", they have each of those shows in the following slots on their list of the top 100 TV shows of all time:
> 
> All in the Family - 9th
> M*A*S*H - 10th
> The Mary Tyler Moore Show - 19th
> Parks and Recreation - 46th
> Roseanne - 47th
> The Bob Newhart Show - 49th


Thanks, interesting. It never would have occurred to me that P&R would be particularly highly-regarded at all--it always reminded me of a reality television sort of level of show. But as I said, I didn't watch it much beyond initial episodes, and taste indeed is subjective.

edit: Of course, these same "experts" also list "Friends" at #78 and "Six Feet Under" at #88.


----------



## mtnagel

Mikeguy said:


> Of course, these same "experts" also list "Friends" at #78 and "Six Feet Under" at #88.


Both are awesome shows...


----------



## Mikeguy

mtnagel said:


> Both are awesome shows...


Yep--and I would have seen them towards the top of any list (personally).


----------



## Howie

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks, interesting. It never would have occurred to me that P&R would be particularly highly-regarded at all--it always reminded me of a reality television sort of level of show. But as I said, I didn't watch it much beyond initial episodes, and taste indeed is subjective.
> 
> edit: Of course, these same "experts" also list "Friends" at #78 and "Six Feet Under" at #88.


But P&R "literally" is rated that high.


----------



## jsmeeker

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, the first season of P&R was only six episodes, but it was way too focused on Leslie Knope and her desire to become the next Hillary Clinton. With the beginning of S2, they toned her down quite a bit and allowed more of the supporting cast to blossom and it became one of the best sitcoms in TV history.


and they got rid of Mark Brendanawicz


----------



## wprager

Mark was a bit of a milk-toast character. But he was still in S2, which had one of their best episodes (Hunting Trip).


----------



## Steveknj

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks, interesting. It never would have occurred to me that P&R would be particularly highly-regarded at all--it always reminded me of a reality television sort of level of show. But as I said, I didn't watch it much beyond initial episodes, and taste indeed is subjective.
> 
> edit: Of course, these same "experts" also list "Friends" at #78 and "Six Feet Under" at #88.


And Sponge Bob Square Pants at 22 <scratches head>. Seriously? Yeah, I get that it's a subjective list and I generally think Sepinwall is one of the few critics who's opinion I actually respect, but they lost me on that one. There's a few more on the list that I question, but that's for a different thread.


----------



## PJO1966

We watched God Friended Me. Interesting premise and I'm a sucker for shows with heart. I think it has potential. If nothing else, it's worth looking at the second episode. 

We also watched Discovery of Witches. I'm intrigued enough to keep watching.


----------



## Mikeguy

PJO1966 said:


> *We watched God Friended Me.* Interesting premise and I'm a sucker for shows with heart. I think it has potential. If nothing else, it's worth looking at the second episode.
> 
> We also watched Discovery of Witches. I'm intrigued enough to keep watching.


Thanks for the reminder. I thought that I had missed it, but checked my TiVo box and saw that it's set for the pilot for this Sunday (coincidentally, a TV commercial for it just came on, noting similarly). Perhaps it was on earlier for you.


----------



## PJO1966

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I thought that I had missed it, but checked my TiVo box and saw that it's set for the pilot for this Sunday (coincidentally, a TV commercial for it just came on, noting similarly). Perhaps it was on earlier for you.


I watched on CBS All Access.


----------



## Peter000

PJO1966 said:


> I watched on CBS All Access.


Thank you! I wanted to see this but didn't get it recorded. I forget that I have the CBS all-access option sometimes.


----------



## PJO1966

Peter000 said:


> Thank you! I wanted to see this but didn't get it recorded. I forget that I have the CBS all-access option sometimes.


Same here. I forget that it's more than original programming like Strange Angel, The Good Fight, and Star Trek: Discovery. There's no need to DVR any CBS shows because they're all there, commercial free.


----------



## jr461

PJO1966 said:


> Same here. I forget that it's more than original programming like Strange Angel, The Good Fight, and Star Trek: Discovery. There's no need to DVR any CBS shows because they're all there, commercial free.


I just signed up for this earlier this month for a free month, but that was for the "limited commercial" plan. I'm not sure what's limited since I tried watching BBT and it was 30 minutes long! I thought maybe there'd be a few minutes of commercials but it's the full complement in terms of time. Really useless for current shows when I can record and skip. If I keep it I will switch to the "no commercial" plan for the additional $4.


----------



## Peter000

jr461 said:


> If I keep it I will switch to the "no commercial" plan for the additional $4.


It's so worth it for me to opt for the "no commercial" plan with any service that has it available. Streaming commercials are so much worse than DVR'd commercials 'cause they're unskippable.


----------



## PJO1966

Peter000 said:


> It's so worth it for me to opt for the "no commercial" plan with any service that has it available. Streaming commercials are so much worse than DVR'd commercials 'cause they're unskippable.


Unskippable and they repeat the same two or three ads constantly. I would happily pay for ad-free NBC, ABC, FOX, and CW apps like CBS All Access.

I tried using cTiVo do move my TiVo recording to Plex without commercials but could never get it to work.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Sick Of It'* - U.K.



> A middle-aged man recently ditched by his long-term girlfriend, Karl now lives with his elderly Auntie; his closest companion is the voice in his head, a misanthropic alter ego who takes the form of his doppelgänger. The uncensored true version of Karl says what he really thinks without the risk of offending others.


The first two episodes are available by magic.


----------



## Malcontent

'*The Great Canadian Baking Show'* - Canada

The second season has started. The first two episodes are available by magic.


----------



## mattack

PJO1966 said:


> We watched the first episode of "I Feel Bad". We will not be watching any other episodes.


I thought it was ok. I like the main character.. Oh, the actress was on "No Tomorrow". I knew she was a best friend show on *some* show I watched within the past few years.

I'll watch at least a couple more eps. Though I watched the first one at home, it's a mildly entertaining light show to watch while walking on the treadmill. (Many dramas are a bit too complex to watch doing that/I miss too much.)


----------



## mattack

PJO1966 said:


> Same here. I forget that it's more than original programming like Strange Angel, The Good Fight, and Star Trek: Discovery. There's no need to DVR any CBS shows because they're all there, commercial free.


Do you mean CBS produced shows? When I looked at the lineup at a friend's house (he has it for Discovery), it wasn't as extensive as I had thought... and even for the shows it did have, IIRC it didn't have the full season.

For the shows that I record that are on Hulu (many ABC and NBC shows -- and LAST year, some CBS shows, not anymore since they have their own), I still Tivo them, but watch them on Hulu without commercials...


----------



## Mikeguy

Malcontent said:


> *'Sick Of It'* - U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> A middle-aged man recently ditched by his long-term girlfriend, Karl now lives with his elderly Auntie; his closest companion is the voice in his head, a misanthropic alter ego who takes the form of his doppelgänger. The uncensored true version of Karl says what he really thinks without the risk of offending others.
> 
> 
> 
> The first two episodes are available by magic.
Click to expand...

Intellectual property theft.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Mangere Vice'* - New Zealand



> Set in the mean streets of South Auckland, "Mangere Vice" follows the exploits of street-smart Detective Robbie Kingi and his new partner, an upper class, preppy church boy from Epsom, Detective Povi Va'a. Their first assignment is to infiltrate the notorious Killer Whales gang, and when Povi is sent undercover as a gang prospect, his lack of street knowledge could be their downfall.


It's a comedy. Similar to 'Brooklyn Nine-Nine'.

I couldn't find a trailer for it on youtube. There are clips on the shows Facebook page.

Mangere Vice

The first episode is available by magic.


----------



## PJO1966

Manifest was ok and I'm intrigued. I also liked it when it was called The 4400.

New Amsterdam was ok as well and we're in for at least another episode.


----------



## Mikeguy

PJO1966 said:


> Manifest was ok and I'm intrigued. *I also liked it when it was called The 4400.*


----------



## RGM1138

PJO1966 said:


> Same here. I forget that it's more than original programming like Strange Angel, The Good Fight, and Star Trek: Discovery. There's no need to DVR any CBS shows because they're all there, commercial free.


Thanks for reminding me. I keep forgetting that I have All Access.


----------



## PJO1966

The First was an excellent show. It felt like a feature film.

Sean Penn got seriously pumped for this show. He could be Wolverine.


----------



## Tony_T

PJO1966 said:


> The First was an excellent show. It felt like a feature film.
> 
> Sean Penn got seriously pumped for this show. He could be Wolverine.


Just finished last night. Good show.


----------



## PJO1966

We've only seen the first episode.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Cry'* - U.K.



> The Cry chronicles the collapse of a marriage in the aftermath of a tragedy, and explores the myths and truths of motherhood. The abduction of a baby from a small coastal town in Australia is the catalyst for a journey into the disintegrating psychology of a young woman - Joanna - as she and her husband, Alistair, deal with an unthinkable tragedy under both the white light of public scrutiny and in their private lives.


The first episode is available by magic.


----------



## PJO1966

Cool Kids. 

We only watched because we both love Leslie Jordan. We don't love him enough to continue watching.


----------



## spartanstew

I watched for Martin Mull. Gonna keep it for now, but it's a short leash.


----------



## Steveknj

I watched Cool Kids over the weekend. Not good.


----------



## sharkster

I watched Cool Kids for all four of the main actors and I had fun, so I kept my Pass. I just thought it was silly fun. Sometimes I want silly fun.


----------



## BrettStah

I didn't watch it, but my wife did, and she agrees with @sharkster. It doesn't sound like I would like it.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Into the Dark'* - Hulu



> A brand new horror event series from prolific, award-winning producer, Jason Blum's independent TV studio. The series will include a new installment released on the first Friday of every month throughout the year. Each episode is inspired by a holiday from the month of it release, but all will feature Blumhouse's signature genre/thriller spin on the story.


The first episode has been released.


----------



## PJO1966

We watched A Million Little Things and enjoyed it. This one is definitely a keeper.


----------



## PJO1966

Star Wars: Resistance

It's pretty to look at, but I'm only halfway through the first episode and am not sure if I'm going to continue. It seems a lot more juvenile than previous Star Wars cartoons. Then again, I didn't care for the first episode of the Clone Wars cartoon either.


----------



## trainman

"The Bureau of Magical Things," an Australian import currently running daily on Nickelodeon. The first two episodes have aired, and I'm finding it fairly amusing so far.

Yes, I am aware this is technically a kids' show. Shut up.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Titans'* - DC Universe



> Titans follows young heroes from across the DC Universe as they come of age and find belonging in a gritty take on the classic Teen Titans franchise. Dick Grayson and Rachel Roth, a special young girl possessed by a strange darkness, get embroiled in a conspiracy that could bring Hell on Earth. Joining them along the way are the hot-headed Starfire and loveable Beast Boy. Together they become a surrogate family and team of heroes.


The first episode is available on 'DC Universe' streaming. It's also available by magic. It will stream on Netflix outside the USA.


----------



## PJO1966

Malcontent said:


> *'Titans'* - DC Universe
> 
> The first episode is available on 'DC Universe' streaming. It's also available by magic. It will stream on Netflix outside the USA.


I'll most likely watch it tonight. I'm looking forward to it, but I'm trying to keep my expectations low.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

PJO1966 said:


> I'll most likely watch it tonight. I'm looking forward to it, but I'm trying to keep my expectations low.


I've only seen stills, not clips...but to me it looks more like a fan film!

But yeah, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## PJO1966

Rob Helmerichs said:


> to me it looks more like a fan film!


That seems accurate.


----------



## vertigo235

cool, I'll check that out for sure


----------



## mattack

PJO1966 said:


> The First was an excellent show. It felt like a feature film.
> 
> Sean Penn got seriously pumped for this show. He could be Wolverine.


I haven't seen this, and I presume you're using hyperbole, but..... Sean Penn is 58. 
Hugh Jackman is 50 (today) and just quit being Wolverine....


----------



## mattack

Steveknj said:


> I watched Cool Kids over the weekend. Not good.


I changed my OP down to SD, in case it disappears before summer and _somehow_ I run out of other things I want to watch (and is off Hulu by then).. very unlikely.. I may decide to stop recording it. It's bad, but I like the actors, so that's why I at least kept recording it for now in SD...


----------



## PJO1966

mattack said:


> I haven't seen this, and I presume you're using hyperbole, but..... Sean Penn is 58.
> Hugh Jackman is 50 (today) and just quit being Wolverine....


His body is ridiculous and his hair/beard in the first episode is very Wolverine-like.


----------



## PJO1966

Malcontent said:


> *'Titans'* - DC Universe
> 
> The first episode is available on 'DC Universe' streaming. It's also available by magic. It will stream on Netflix outside the USA.


It was actually better than I expected.


----------



## PJO1966

PJO1966 said:


> Star Wars: Resistance
> 
> It's pretty to look at, but I'm only halfway through the first episode and am not sure if I'm going to continue. It seems a lot more juvenile than previous Star Wars cartoons. Then again, I didn't care for the first episode of the Clone Wars cartoon either.


I finished the first episode and and started the second. The target audience is definitely much younger than Clone Wars or Rebels. I'm not sure how much longer I'll keep going.


----------



## Allanon

*Pine Gap* - OCT 14 - ABC & iView (Australia) - Netflix


> A team of talented Australian and American intelligence analysts work together to ensure global stability in one of the world's most important and secretive joint intelligence facilities - Pine Gap.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Informer'* - U.K.



> Informer is a complex, character-driven thriller about Raza, a young second generation British-Pakistani man from East London who is coerced by Gabe, a Counter-Terrorism Officer into informing for him. Gabe, who has a past he wants to remain secret, is joined by Holly, his new and ambitious partner whose endless curiosity becomes a threat to him. As the central counter-terrorism investigation heats up, the stakes for all three, their families and relationships, get higher and higher.


The first episode is available by magic.


----------



## Malcontent

'*The Great Kiwi Bake Off*' - New Zealand



> From biscuits to bread, pies to pavlovas, 12 amateur Kiwi bakers have their skills put to the test. Will they rise to the challenge?


The first episode is available by magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Chilling Adventures Of Sabrina'* - Netflix



> Reimagines the origin and adventures of Sabrina the Teenage Witch as a dark coming-of-age story that traffics in horror, the occult and, of course, witchcraft. Tonally in the vein of Rosemary's Baby and The Exorcist, this adaptation finds Sabrina wrestling to reconcile her dual nature - half-witch, half-mortal - while standing against the evil forces that threaten her, her family and the daylight world humans inhabit.







Available on Netflix starting tomorrow.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> *'Chilling Adventures Of Sabrina'* - Netflix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available on Netflix starting tomorrow.


This has been getting rave reviews. The comic book it's based on is fantastic (very dark), and the show is created by the guy who wrote the comic (and also created Riverdale).


----------



## TAsunder

Rob Helmerichs said:


> This has been getting rave reviews. The comic book it's based on is fantastic (very dark), and the show is created by the guy who wrote the comic (and also created Riverdale).


I'm definitely intrigued based on reviews. Will there be crossovers requiring me to watch both? And, is Riverdale any good?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TAsunder said:


> I'm definitely intrigued based on reviews. Will there be crossovers requiring me to watch both? And, is Riverdale any good?


Riverdale bored me, but a lot of people really like it. I doubt there'd be crossovers; Sabrina is very much its own thing.


----------



## Peter000

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Riverdale bored me, but a lot of people really like it. I doubt there'd be crossovers; Sabrina is very much its own thing.


Also it's not set in Riverdale, but another dale, so the shows don't have to cross over.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Peter000 said:


> Also it's not set in Riverdale, but another dale, so the shows don't have to cross over.


Sabrina lives in (I believe) the next town over, so in the old-school comics there's always room for crossovers. In the new horror line (of which Chilling Tales is one), each book is set in its own universe with its own supernatural element. Chilling Tales is the only one of the horror books that doesn't have to alter its world to get the supernatural element in (since its supernatural element is witchcraft, which always existed in the Archieverse after Sabrina the Teen-Age Witch was introduced), so in theory it could cross over with Riverdale. But they have pretty different tones, and they're on different networks, so I'd bet it will never happen.


----------



## Peter000

So you're saying since it's not set in Riverdale, but another dale, the series don't have to cross over?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Peter000 said:


> So you're saying since it's not set in Riverdale, but another dale, the series don't have to cross over?


Well, no two shows ever HAVE to cross over. Chilling Tales could be set in Riverdale, and it wouldn't have to cross over. The fact that Chilling Tales is set in the next town over from Riverdale means exactly nothing as to whether or not the shows might or might not cross over.


----------



## Peter000

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, no two shows ever HAVE to cross over. Chilling Tales could be set in Riverdale, and it wouldn't have to cross over. The fact that Chilling Tales is set in the next town over from Riverdale means exactly nothing as to whether or not the shows might or might not cross over.


Oh come on. If two shows were set in Riverdale, with the same creator, it'd be extremely odd if some of the same characters didn't appear on both shows from time to time. The town isn't that big.

By having it set in the town next over (and we don't know how far apart they are in the TV world, vs the comics) it gives a nice little excuse why we don't see Archie and the gang.

Anyway, I think you're getting to hung up connecting it to the comics. Riverdale is nothing like the Archie comics aside from the town and character names.


----------



## lambertman

*Deutschland 86*, the followup to Deutschland 83, airs Thu & Fri nights at Midnight EST starting tonight on Sundance TV.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Kiernan Shipka, the star of Sabrina, was on one of the late-night shows the other night and she said her show is set in the same "universe" as Riverdale. So I took that to mean crossovers are expected, although the Netflix/CW thing might pose a problem for that.


----------



## TAsunder

Peter000 said:


> Oh come on. If two shows were set in Riverdale, with the same creator, it'd be extremely odd if some of the same characters didn't appear on both shows from time to time. The town isn't that big.
> 
> By having it set in the town next over (and we don't know how far apart they are in the TV world, vs the comics) it gives a nice little excuse why we don't see Archie and the gang.
> 
> Anyway, I think you're getting to hung up connecting it to the comics. Riverdale is nothing like the Archie comics aside from the town and character names.


The two shows have the same creator, who is the CEO of the comic book company. Unless I misunderstand? And Netflix has somewhat stronger ties to CW than other networks. I knew those things but not enough about the comic, thus my question. I have watched some of the CW comic shows in the DC universe and been annoyed when multiple episodes are devoted to a crossover plot with shows I don't care about.


----------



## DevdogAZ

lambertman said:


> *Deutschland 86*, the followup to Deutschland 83, airs Thu & Fri nights at Midnight EST starting tonight on Sundance TV.


I loved Deutschland 83, so I'll definitely be watching this. Alan Sepinwall reviewed the first few episodes and said it's really good.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TAsunder said:


> The two shows have the same creator, who is the CEO of the comic book company. Unless I misunderstand? And Netflix has somewhat stronger ties to CW than other networks. I knew those things but not enough about the comic, thus my question. I have watched some of the CW comic shows in the DC universe and been annoyed when multiple episodes are devoted to a crossover plot with shows I don't care about.


Not the CEO, just the writer of the comics that the shows are based on (and yes, Riverdale is based on, or at least inspired by, the more adult tone of the Archie horror comics; in fact, ironically, the TV show and its demands on the writer's time is why Afterlife with Archie and Chilling Tales of Sabrina lurched into effective hiatus, each book only publishing a couple of issues over the past couple of years).


----------



## TAsunder

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not the CEO, just the writer of the comics that the shows are based on (and yes, Riverdale is based on, or at least inspired by, the more adult tone of the Archie horror comics; in fact, ironically, the TV show and its demands on the writer's time is why Afterlife with Archie and Chilling Tales of Sabrina lurched into effective hiatus, each book only publishing a couple of issues over the past couple of years).


Oops. I see now he's the "Chief Creative Officer" according to Wikipedia. I misread it. Does that just mean "writer" in small comic book company parlance?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TAsunder said:


> Oops. I see now he's the "Chief Creative Officer" according to Wikipedia. I misread it. Does that just mean "writer" in small comic book company parlance?


No, it's a pretty meaningless title (with, presumably, a meaningful paycheck) that they give to reward somebody for their contributions. But he seems to play no role whatsoever in the running of the company; my hunch is they hoped it would make him available for consultation on the other Archie books, but that that didn't happen because of his TV responsibilities.


----------



## trainman

On "Riverdale," they have established the existence of the nearby town of Greendale (which is where "Sabrina" takes place), and rumors of spooky stuff that happens over there. That was obviously laying the groundwork for a crossover with "Sabrina," should they ever have the means/motive/opportunity to have one.


----------



## tim1724

Malcontent said:


> *'Chilling Adventures Of Sabrina'* - Netflix


ooh, I see it has Michelle Gomez (who played "Missy" on Doctor Who)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> *'Strangers'* - U.K.
> 
> Stars John Simm.
> 
> The first episode is available via magic.


This turned out to be a really interesting show. By the way, between the last two episodes (it ended on Monday in England), the title on IMDb changed from Strangers to White Dragon. If it ends up airing in the US, it could be under either title...


----------



## Malcontent

*'Dark Heart'* - U.K.



> Whilst devoting his life to his work, Will Wagstaffe, also known as Staffe to his colleagues, battles personal demons. He's haunted by the unresolved murder of his parents, which affects both his private and professional life including his on-off romance with sometimes girlfriend, Sylvie. His closest relationship is with his sister Juliette, and young nephew Harry, who stays with him when Juliette has troubles with her boyfriend.
> 
> With no parents and no significant partner of his own, Juliette and Harry mean everything to Staffe. Determined and tenacious, Wagstaffe is an exceptionally good police officer, in spite of the fact he's been known for pushing the boundaries of what's considered acceptable policing.


The first episode is available by magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Homecoming'* - Amazon



> Heidi Bergman (Julia Roberts) is a caseworker at Homecoming, a Geist Group facility helping soldiers transition to civilian life. Years later she has started a new life, living with her mother and working as a waitress, when a Department of Defense auditor questions why she left the Homecoming facility. Heidi begins to realize that Homecoming has much more nefarious motives than simply helping these soldiers.


Officially starts November 2 on Amazon. The first season is available by magic.


----------



## innocentfreak

*The Little Drummer Girl* started 10/28 on BBC

The Little Drummer Girl follows brilliant young actress Charlie (Florence Pugh) after she strikes up an acquaintance with an intriguing stranger while on holiday in Greece, but it rapidly becomes apparent that his intentions are far from romantic. The man is Becker (Alexander Skarsgard), an Israeli intelligence officer who intends to kill a Palestinian terrorist who is bombing Jewish-related targets in Europe, particularly Germany, he entangles Charlie in a complex and high-stakes plot orchestrated by Israeli spymaster Kurtz (Michael Shannon).


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Brokenwood Mysteries'* - New Zealand

Season 5 has started.

The first episode is available by magic.


----------



## cherry ghost

innocentfreak said:


> *The Little Drummer Girl* started 10/28 on BBC
> 
> The Little Drummer Girl follows brilliant young actress Charlie (Florence Pugh) after she strikes up an acquaintance with an intriguing stranger while on holiday in Greece, but it rapidly becomes apparent that his intentions are far from romantic. The man is Becker (Alexander Skarsgard), an Israeli intelligence officer who intends to kill a Palestinian terrorist who is bombing Jewish-related targets in Europe, particularly Germany, he entangles Charlie in a complex and high-stakes plot orchestrated by Israeli spymaster Kurtz (Michael Shannon).


On AMC here starting 11/19, two hours per night for three consecutive nights.


----------



## NorthAlabama

looking forward to the series, no magic required - i set a wishlist a while back (it must have been promoted during bcs).


----------



## cherry ghost

NorthAlabama said:


> looking forward to the series, no magic required - i set a wishlist a while back (it must have been promoted during bcs).


I was able to set up a 1P on the app using search.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cherry ghost said:


> I was able to set up a 1P on the app using search.


1p is set, thanks. of course, it depends on the accuracy of guide data, so the wishlist remains, too.


----------



## Allanon

*Origin* - November 14 - YouTube Premium


> From the producers of The Crown & producers of Lost comes Origin, a chilling new original series that follows a group of troubled passengers as they wake up on a damaged spaceship abandoned in deep space. Each having left behind a dark past in search of a fresh start on a newly colonized planet, they're determined to survive at all costs. But as their terrifying situation spirals into paranoia, they come to realize that the greatest threat to their dream of starting over - and indeed their lives - is something far darker than the pasts they were so desperate to escape.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Taken Down'* - Ireland



> The show focuses on Detective Jen Rooney (Lynn Rafferty) as she investigates the violent death of a Nigerian girl whose body is found close to a Direct Provision Centre, where refugees wait for political asylum. Her investigation brings viewers into a twilight world of the new Ireland where slum landlords and criminals prey on the vulnerable.


The first episode is available by magic.


----------



## cheesesteak

tim1724 said:


> ooh, I see it has Michelle Gomez (who played "Missy" on Doctor Who)


Ah. So THAT'S where I recognized her from!


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Kominsky Method'* - Netflix



> Michael Douglas stars as a briefly successful actor turned revered Hollywood acting coach. A Chuck Lorre comedy series also featuring Alan Arkin.
> 
> The sun isn't setting yet on the once famous Sandy Kominsky and his longtime agent Norman Newlander, two friends tackling life's inevitable curveballs as they navigate their later years in Los Angeles, a city that values youth and beauty.


The first season is available on Netflix.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Allanon said:


> *Origin* - November 14 - YouTube Premium


I just watched this, and...it's hard to explain. For nine episodes, it's fairly standard sci-fi with an alien monster that lives within us, and IT COULD BE ANY ONE OF US! With really, REALLY bad science, which usually bugs the heck out of me (and to an extent, does here as well), but strong characters and strong performances that make it...interesting enough to watch.

But in the final episode, something happens that elevates it into something special. And that's all I'll say, except that the final fate of the monster could have been more perfect, and there's a tacked-on last few seconds that gives a Twilight Zone-style ironic twist that serves only to give a Twilight Zone-style ironic twist.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Blood'* - Ireland



> Blood follows Cat Hogan, an isolated woman on the run from her past, a past she is forced to confront when the sudden 'accidental' death of her mother, Mary, draws her back to the family she has spent the last ten years trying to avoid. Her suspicions start to mount against her father, when she begins to notice discrepancies in his stories.


The first 2 episodes are available by magic.

Secrets of Irish drama Blood as mum's death mystery raises daughter's suspicions


----------



## Allanon

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I just watched this, and...it's hard to explain. For nine episodes, it's fairly standard sci-fi with an alien monster that lives within us, and IT COULD BE ANY ONE OF US! With really, REALLY bad science, which usually bugs the heck out of me (and to an extent, does here as well), but strong characters and strong performances that make it...interesting enough to watch.
> 
> But in the final episode, something happens that elevates it into something special. And that's all I'll say, except that the final fate of the monster could have been more perfect, and there's a tacked-on last few seconds that gives a Twilight Zone-style ironic twist that serves only to give a Twilight Zone-style ironic twist.


I watched the entire thing over 3 nights and liked it. It had a lot of holes and the science was bad (gravity doesn't work like that) but I liked the way they told the story of each character and the ending was good even though I suspected it in episode 9. I also liked the visual effects and production value.

Wonder if there will be a season 2? It would have a lot of potential.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Agatha Raisin'* - Acorn TV

Season 2 has started. The first episode is available by magic.



> Agatha Raisin is an exuberant and quirky crime drama starring Ashley Jensen as the notorious Agatha. Based on the novels of M. C. Beaton.
> 
> Agatha will attempt to solve a number of mysteries in the Cotswolds, from the death of a local witch to the demise of a flirtatious young vet.


----------



## Hcour

Malcontent said:


> *'Agatha Raisin'* - Acorn TV
> 
> Season 2 has started. The first episode is available by magic.


Not surprised it took them four years to get out another season. I barely made it through the first ep of season one. It was so, so bad.


----------



## Mikeguy

Hcour said:


> Not surprised it took them four years to get out another season. I barely made it through the first ep of season one. It was so, so bad.


Nah--it was "Murder She Wrote" in the British countryside, with a younger generation.


----------



## Malcontent

Hcour said:


> Not surprised it took them four years to get out another season. I barely made it through the first ep of season one. It was so, so bad.


It's been about two years since the first season aired.

Ashley Jensen's husband (Terence Beesley) committed suicide last year. It could be a factor in why it's taken this long for season 2.


----------



## Malcontent

Starts December 2, 2018 on SyFy.



> Set in the year 2093, Nightflyers is a psychological thriller that follows a team of scientists aboard the Nightflyer, the most advanced ship ever built, as they embark on a journey to find other life forms. Their mission takes them to the edge of the solar system, and to the edge of insanity, as they realize true horror isn't waiting for them in outer space-it's already on their ship.


Trailer could be considered a spoiler. Shows the opening scene of the first episode.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Mrs. Wilson'* - U.K.



> The drama follows Alison Wilson who thinks she is a normal, happily married woman in 1963. But when her husband Alec suddenly dies, a woman turns up on her doorstep, claiming that she is the real Mrs. Wilson. Alison is determined to prove the validity of her own marriage - and Alec's love for her - but is instead led into a world of dark and troubling secrets. Alec was a British spy and a best-selling novelist and Alison is pushed to the very brink to find out the truth.


Stars Ruth Wilson ('Luther' and 'The Affair'). The first episode is available by magic.


----------



## BrettStah

Malcontent said:


> *'Mrs. Wilson'* - U.K.
> 
> Stars Ruth Wilson ('Luther' and 'The Affair'). The first episode is available by magic.


Ruth Wilson: 'It's daunting, making a drama out of my family's mysteries'


> Her grandfather was a bigamist and a spy. Now Ruth Wilson tells what it's like to play her own grandmother in Mrs Wilson, a BBC series based on their extraordinary marriage


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Blake Mysteries: A New Beginning'* - Australia

It's a spin off of the show 'The Doctor Blake Mysteries'. 'Doctor Blake' was cancelled but another network picked it up for another season. But filming was stopped when lead actor Craig McLachlan was accused of sexual assault. A police investigation was opened.

The show chose to go in a different direction by making the lead actress the focus and filming a telemovie instead.

'There'll be a great sense of loss,' says The Blake Mysteries' new lead



> It's been almost three years since we last saw Jean and a hell of a lot has happened in that time. Jean and Blake were married for only 18 months when Blake went missing. Since then Jean has taken on her husband's mantle as, a solver of mysteries. Murder, mayhem and Jean Blake are a potent mix and anything can and will happen.


The telemovie is available by magic.


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> *Nightflyers* starts December 2, 2018 on SyFy.
> 
> Trailer could be considered a spoiler. Shows the opening scene of the first episode.


Looks like the first 2 episodes of 'Nightflyers' are available early via On Demand from SyFy. They are also on Amazon. By magic.


----------



## longrider

Malcontent said:


> Looks like the first 2 episodes of 'Nightflyers' are available early via On Demand from SyFy. They are also on Amazon. By magic.


They are also available on iTunes. I had forgotten the premier was not until tomorrow and was wondering why i got episode 2 before episode 1


----------



## series5orpremier

This looks like a good comedy special:
*Soft Focus with Jena Friedman 2* , Friday Jan. 25 Adult Swim 11:59pm ET


----------



## NorthAlabama

*'The Last Days of John F. Kennedy Jr.'* (documentary) - abc, thursday, january 3rd, 9 eastern (2 hours)


----------



## Malcontent

mrizzo80 said:


> _Valley of the Boom_ coming this winter to... NatGeo??? I love the opening showing the infamous _Today _clip.


The first 2 episodes are available from On Demand, ect. They are also available by magic.


----------



## Malcontent

'*Marvel's Runaways*' - Hulu

Season 2 is now available from Hulu.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Watership Down'* - UK / Netflix



> Set in the idyllic rural landscape of southern England, this tale of adventure, courage, and survival follows a band of rabbits on their flight from the intrusion of man and the certain destruction of their home. Led by a stouthearted pair of brothers, they journey forth from their native Sandleford Warren through the harrowing trials posed by predators and adversaries, towards a promised land and a more perfect society.


Episodes available on Netflix and magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The ABC Murders'* - U.K.



> Based on Agatha Christie's 1936 novel. The ABC Murders follows Hercule Poirot as he hunts for a serial killer. Set in the 1930s at a time when the nation is dangerously divided and suspicion and hatred on the rise, Poirot faces a serial killer known only as "A.B.C." First the killer strikes in Andover, then Bexhill. As the murder count rises, the only clue is the copy of the ABC Railway Guide at each crime scene. Poirot's investigations are thwarted at every turn by an enemy determined to outsmart him. If the detective is to match his nemesis, then everything about him will be called into question: his authority, integrity, past and identity.


The first episode is available by magic.


----------



## Amnesia

Malcontent said:


> *'The ABC Murders'* - U.K.


This is coming to Amazon Prime in the US in February.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Les Misérables'* - U.K.



> Based on Victor Hugo's XIX century classic, Les Misérables will go back to the original novel and delve deep into the many layers of Hugo's story, revelling in Jean Valjean and Javert's cat-and-mouse relationship, against the epic backdrop of France at a time of civil unrest. With a striking intensity and relevance to us today, the novel is testimony to the struggles of France's underclass and how far they must go to survive. The six part television adaptation of the renowned book will vividly and faithfully bring to life the vibrant and engaging characters, the spectacular and authentic imagery and, above all, the incredible yet accessible story that was Hugo's lifework.


The first episode is available by magic.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

How can they call it a faithful adaptation if nobody sings?!?


----------



## Mikeguy

Malcontent said:


> *'Les Misérables'* - U.K.
> 
> The first episode is available by magic.


Where's her Les Miz sweatshirt?


----------



## bicker

Rob Helmerichs said:


>


It took an extra few seconds this morning for your smiley to render. Until then, my head was exploding.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

bicker said:


> It took an extra few seconds this morning for your smiley to render. Until then, my head was exploding.


I didn't really think the smiley was necessary...but put it in anyway.


----------



## bicker

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I didn't really think the smiley was necessary...but put it in anyway.


You'd be surprised: I've met younger folks who were sincerely surprised to learn that the musical _Cats _was based on poems written before their parents were born.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yeah, I've been burned too often by the internet's inability to deal with Midwestern/Scandinavian deadpan humor...


----------



## Amnesia

Is that a joke?
(j/k)


----------



## Malcontent

*'Bloom'* - Australia



> One year after a devastating flood kills five locals in a idyllic country town, where a mysterious new plant appears with the power to restore their youth. It's a gift of power beyond the wildest imagining. A phenomenon so formidable that attempting to harness its potency mean re-evaluating everything that's important. It's a miracle someone will kill to keep secret.


The first episode is available by magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Luther'* - U.K.

Season 5 has started. The first episode is available by magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Father Brown'* - U.K.

Season 7 has started. The first episode is available by magic.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Manhunt'* - U.K.



> Manhunt is the real life story of how the murder of French National, Amelie Delagrange, on Twickenham Green in August 2004 was eventually linked to the murders of Marsha McDonnell in 2003 and the abduction and murder of Milly Dowler as she travelled home from school in 2002. Walking home following a night out with friends, 22 years old Amelie was savagely attacked and struck several times on the back of the head with a hammer. Although relatively experienced in murder investigation, DCI Sutton was assigned to the case by London's Metropolitan Police. Hard working and instinctive, Sutton dedicated himself to finding Amelie's killer. With very little evidence, his painstaking approach and the diligence of his fellow officers gradually led to breakthroughs in the case.


The first 2 episodes are available by magic.

Stars Martin Clunes (Doc Martin).


----------



## Malcontent

*'Silent Witness'* - U.K.

Season 22 has started. The first episode is available by magic.



> Expert forensic pathologists speak on behalf of the voiceless in this compelling crime drama.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Cleaning Up'* - U.K.



> The characterful drama focuses on an ordinary working class woman, Sam, who is caught between two worlds - the everyday life of a devoted and loving Mum and the darker, dangerous world of insider trading. Sassy office cleaner Sam is one of an invisible army of cleaners on a zero hours contract who mop, sweep and vacuum in the early hours. Struggling with an on-line gambling addiction, Sam realises she has access to lucrative Stock Market information which if used correctly could be the answer to all her prayers. Set in the contrasting worlds of shiny Canary Wharf and the realities of modern suburbia, Cleaning Up, explores how far Sam will go to survive, claw back some self-respect and get her life back on track.


The first episode is available by magic.


----------



## Steveknj

Maybe it's because I'm just too lazy to post, but it seems that most of the new stuff is stuff from foreign countries that most of us can only watch illegally (or the curious term here...by magic). But I always check hoping there will be something posted I can actually watch!


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Passage'* - Fox



> Project NOAH is a a secret medical facility, where scientists are experimenting with a dangerous virus that could lead to the cure for all disease, but also carries the potential to wipe out the human race. When a young girl, Amy Bellafonte, is chosen to be a test subject, Federal Agent Brad Wolgast is the man who is tasked with bringing her to Project NOAH. Ultimately, however, Wolgast becomes her surrogate father, trying to protect her at any cost. Brad and Amy's journey will force them to confront Project NOAH's lead scientists, Major Nichole Sykes and Dr. Jonas Lwar, as well as the hardened former Navy Operative Clark Richards, whom Brad trained. It likewise brings them face-to-face with a dangerous new race of beings confined within the walls of Project NOAH and death-row inmates. In seeking out any allies he can find, Brad also turns to his former wife for help. But as Project NOAH's scientists hone in on a cure that could save humanity, these new beings begin to test their own powers, inching one step closer to an escape that could lead to an unimaginable apocalypse.


Starts 01-14-2019.






*'Roswell, New Mexico'* - The CW



> When Liz Ortecho reluctantly returns to her tourist-trap hometown of Roswell, New Mexico, she reconnects with Max Evans, her teenage crush, who is now a Roswell police officer. But Liz soon discovers a shocking truth: Max is an alien who has kept his unearthly abilities hidden his entire life, along with those of his otherworldly sister, Isobel, and their friend Michael. Elsewhere, Master Sergeant Jesse Manes spearheads a long-standing government conspiracy - unbeknownst to his son, Alex Manes, who has recently returned from service overseas with emotional and physical injuries. The politics of fear and hatred that run rampant in Roswell threaten to expose Max and his family and could endanger his deepening romance with Liz&#8230;as well as their lives.


Starts 01-15-2019.


----------



## Hcour

Malcontent said:


> *'The Passage'* - Fox
> 
> Starts 01-14-2019.


I am so looking forward to this. The books are amazing. I just hope they do them justice.


----------



## Peter000

Is "Roswell" a sequel to the 90's show? Or a completely different thing? Or a "reimagining?"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Peter000 said:


> Is "Roswell" a sequel to the 90's show? Or a completely different thing? Or a "reimagining?"


Roswell New Mexico is a new adaptation of the same book series as Roswell was (Roswell High).


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'The Passage'* - Fox
> 
> Starts 01-14-2019.


What an awful description they have "officially" in guide data...


----------



## Malcontent

*'Grantchester'* - U.K.

Season 4 has started. The first episode is available by magic.


----------



## PJO1966

Malcontent said:


> *'Grantchester'* - U.K.
> 
> Season 4 has started. The first episode is available by magic.


WooHoo! Thanks!


----------



## wprager

Cardinal S3 starting next Thursday on CTV in Canada; no idea where it can be found down South but it's well worth the time to look.


----------



## dswallow

wprager said:


> Cardinal S3 starting next Thursday on CTV in Canada; no idea where it can be found down South but it's well worth the time to look.


First 2 seasons are available on Hulu. Not sure when the third season will become available there.


----------



## innocentfreak

Steveknj said:


> Maybe it's because I'm just too lazy to post, but it seems that most of the new stuff is stuff from foreign countries that most of us can only watch illegally (or the curious term here...by magic). But I always check hoping there will be something posted I can actually watch!


Honestly I just haven't seen much worth posting about. I try to post any shows that look interesting from the US.

I don't always bother with highly publicized shows though.


----------



## series5orpremier

I think the “golden age” of television has been coming to an end, or at least taking a big step backward. The frequency and quality of new shows have greatly decreased the last year or two while basic cable channels are just taking their profits. I’m just holding on for the legacy shows I’ve watched as they approach their final seasons.


----------



## BrettStah

series5orpremier said:


> I think the "golden age" of television has been coming to an end, or at least taking a big step backward. The frequency and quality of new shows have greatly decreased the last year or two while basic cable channels are just taking their profits. I'm just holding on for the legacy shows I've watched as they approach their final seasons.


I disagree... There's more great television on than a normal person can realistically watch. Basic cable, by and large, doesn't have many great shows though. The recent exceptions are shows such as The Americans and Better Call Saul.


----------



## series5orpremier

That’s the sales pitch narrative from streaming services trying to sell you something, but more assembly line television from them doesn’t equal great television. The Americans and BCS are both legacy shows that prove my point. The Americans is over, done, in the past, not in production anymore and BCS is past the midpoint of it’s run. What are FX and AMC airing in their time slots this winter? Old movies. A few years ago there were great series to keep up with nearly every night in both Fall and Spring, and an occasional great series in summer. Now I’m waiting months or even over a year for the next, in many cases final, season of the several remaining great series to return. Maybe it’s just there was a creative peak 3-5 years ago but I’ve hardly seen any new series in the last couple of years worthy of being considered great, certainly not enough to recreate the TV atmosphere of several years ago as the old shows wrap it up.


----------



## Hcour

series5orpremier said:


> I think the "golden age" of television has been coming to an end, or at least taking a big step backward. The frequency and quality of new shows have greatly decreased the last year or two while basic cable channels are just taking their profits. I'm just holding on for the legacy shows I've watched as they approach their final seasons.


?! Could not disagree more. There are so many great tv series and mini-series out there I don't have time to watch them all. This includes British and other foreign shows.

I don't think the "golden age" is going to end. Just look at the quality of the actors who are doing tv nowadays, along with great writers and directors. A few years ago director Ron Howard was asked what the future of movies was and he said "Television". I think the quality of tv has surpassed the quality of film for the most part. There are still and always will be great films, but films can't do in two hours what a series or mini-series can do in weeks and months and years.

I think this is the way tv is now and will be remain in the future.


----------



## Hcour

series5orpremier said:


> That's the sales pitch narrative from streaming services trying to sell you something, but more assembly line television from them doesn't equal great television.


You make it sound like we're some kind of suckers, buying the party line. I'd say you just have very different tastes in entertainment than most people. How you can possibly say great tv isn't being created _all the time now_ is something I find baffling.


----------



## DevdogAZ

series5orpremier said:


> That's the sales pitch narrative from streaming services trying to sell you something, but more assembly line television from them doesn't equal great television. The Americans and BCS are both legacy shows that prove my point. The Americans is over, done, in the past, not in production anymore and BCS is past the midpoint of it's run. What are FX and AMC airing in their time slots this winter? Old movies. A few years ago there were great series to keep up with nearly every night in both Fall and Spring, and an occasional great series in summer. Now I'm waiting months or even over a year for the next, in many cases final, season of the several remaining great series to return. Maybe it's just there was a creative peak 3-5 years ago but I've hardly seen any new series in the last couple of years worthy of being considered great, certainly not enough to recreate the TV atmosphere of several years ago as the old shows wrap it up.


The number of scripted shows has been rising every year. It was just under 500 in 2018 and is expected to be well over 500 in 2019, with several new streaming services coming online (Apple, Disney, WarnerMedia, etc.). While it's certainly true that most of those shows would not be considered high-quality, it's definitely not true that we are past the peak and that there is a decreasing amount of high-quality shows being produced today. I'm currently way behind on at least a dozen shows that I'd like to be keeping up with but don't have time, and there are more new options being released all the time.


----------



## bicker

DevdogAZ said:


> While it's certainly true that most of those shows would not be considered high-quality, *it's definitely not true* that we are past the peak and that there is a decreasing amount of high-quality shows being produced today.


Well, don't move the goal posts. What series5orpremier said was "_*I've hardly seen*_..." -- not "*It is true* that..." While the number of scripted series is a matter that is either true or false, this matter (the matter of "high-quality" series) is subjective.

My own personal metrics bear out what series5orpremier said. The number of Season Passes I set up each Fall has declined since 2014 when it hit its peak -- and, incidentally, that was "3-5 years ago", the timeframe series5orpremier mentioned.

Prior to "3-5 years ago", there were always some television series that my spouse and I decided were worth checking into but we simply didn't have enough time. Just as often as we _used to_ pass on what might have been great shows, we are instead _now_ digging down to the bottom of the barrel, checking out a few episodes of series that our instincts tell us will be stinkers. (To be fair, we have a 25% success rate when doing that, but only a 25% success rate.)

However, the most significant indicator may be YouTube: It has been less than a year since we have started regularly and deliberately supplementing our Season Passes with subscriptions to specific YouTube channels. And we're not alone: Even something as seemingly uninteresting as YouTuber emmymadeinjapan's recent tasting of Tzimbalo melon garnered almost a half million views in just one month. We consume roughly 5-6 television series worth of YouTube content now, mostly travel vlogs (favorite: "The Endless Adventure"), cooking vlogs (favorite: "Binging with Babish"), and television-related (favorite: "Rawrist" vlogs on Game of Thrones). On top of that, we add in the YouTube exclusive content from major commercial content generators, such as "What's Eating Dan?" from "America's Test Kitchen". (What really got us interested in YouTube in the first place was "Food Tripping with Molly" from ZAGAT.)

It isn't that this YouTube content is necessarily better than what we used to watch; rather, it is that there is substantially less scripted, broadcast programming offered that appeals to us as much as this alternative content, and we see this alternative content on YouTube as better than the aforementioned "stinkers" on broadcast, cable and the major streaming services.

Beyond Season Passes and YouTube consumption, there are other indicators. For example, we re-watched The Hobbit last week. This is something we (paradoxically) never do: For a decade, we have bought BD discs of epic movie series that we've seen in the theaters or epic television series we've seen on pay cable, and then we never watch them. Well, that's changing. We're running out of new stuff to watch that we consider "good", and so we're starting to re-watch things we've already seen.

I would rather things have stayed the way they were before "3-5 years ago". Unfortunately, it didn't.


----------



## BrettStah

Oh, if we're limiting things to things that are just on broadcast or cable, then I agree with you. The streaming services have tons of great shows, however, and we have slowly shifted over to watching more and more TV that isn't recordable on our TiVo.

We only have an OTA TiVo (switched away from DirecTV after over 15 years of service) now, and spend less per month on TV now, despite almost always have multiple streaming services active.

There are still good shows on broadcast channels, but we probably watch a sizable majority of shows via other sources. We always have Amazon Prime, due to the shipping and nother non-video benefits, and there are some good shows on it's video service. We often have two or more other video streaming services active, with some in an inactive status - we can switch around from active to inactive as needed, from month to month.

We also watch a LOT of foreign shows (almost all of which are in English though - most are from the UK, but there are some Canadian and Australian ones too).

Here's a cool service that has a lot of them, and if you like it after a free trial, you can get an annual subscription for only $50, or just a bit over $4/month (month-to-month is $5/month):
Acorn TV - New & Featured | The best British TV streaming on demand, commercial free.

Also, I recommend searching out various "best of" lists, such as from critics that you tend to agree with (Tim Goodman from the Hollywood Reporter, for example). Then you can make your own list in a spreadsheet (a Google doc works well for me), and in one column put the name, and the network/service in a second column. Then you can sort and filter by network/service, and see how many shows that aremon your list are on Netflix, for example. Then as you finish or give up on shows, periodically update the spreadsheet, and maybe suspend Netflix for a while, and enable Hulu, or HBO, etc.


----------



## mtnagel

I feel like there is still a lot of great TV out there but there is a ton of bad and mediocre stuff you have to sift through. Every time I launch Netflix, there is some new series they are trying to get me to watch. We try some of them and some are great, but many are mediocre and I wonder why did I spend hours watching that since I usually have to finish something that I started. 

With that said, we started Sex Education on Netflix last night. It's not amazing, but it's entertaining enough to keep watching. I can't get over how different Gillian Anderson looks.


----------



## BrettStah

mtnagel said:


> I feel like there is still a lot of great TV out there but there is a ton of bad and mediocre stuff you have to sift through.


Yep, I agree completely with that!

There are just too many shows for one person to have time to try them all, let alone watch them all. That's why I'm big on relying on others to give their opinion on new shows. I use feedback posted here, on twitter, and on various blogs/sites, and almost never will I watch a new show "cold" simply because I happen to see it available to watch on Netflix or wherever. The only exceptions tend to be if it has an actor/actress we like a lot from past things, and even then by the time we will usually get around to watching it, I've probably already heard if it's worth it or not.


----------



## Mikeguy

mtnagel said:


> I feel like there is still a lot of great TV out there *but there is a ton of bad and mediocre stuff you have to sift through*.


Certainly the case with the mainstay networks: unless you like reality programming, there is so much of a drought there. I remember the days when network programming was stay-at-home evening fare--now, heaven bless having a DVR for the often more occasional show.


----------



## mtnagel

BrettStah said:


> Yep, I agree completely with that!
> 
> There are just too many shows for one person to have time to try them all, let alone watch them all. That's why I'm big on relying on others to give their opinion on new shows. I use feedback posted here, on twitter, and on various blogs/sites, and almost never will I watch a new show "cold" simply because I happen to see it available to watch on Netflix or wherever. The only exceptions tend to be if it has an actor/actress we like a lot from past things, and even then by the time we will usually get around to watching it, I've probably already heard if it's worth it or not.


We should probably do that more often. I often succumb to the show on the front of Netflix and that has obviously led me to some meh shows.



Mikeguy said:


> Certainly the case with the mainstay networks: unless you like reality programming, there is so much of a drought there. I remember the days when network programming was stay-at-home evening fare--now, heaven bless having a DVR for the often more occasional show.


I agree. I'd be hard pressed to come up with a list of 5 shows on network tv that I'd say are great shows.


----------



## javabird

BrettStah said:


> Oh, if we're limiting things to things that are just on broadcast or cable, then I agree with you. The streaming services have tons of great shows, however, and we have slowly shifted over to watching more and more TV that isn't recordable on our TiVo.
> 
> We only have an OTA TiVo (switched away from DirecTV after over 15 years of service) now, and spend less per month on TV now, despite almost always have multiple streaming services active.
> 
> There are still good shows on broadcast channels, but we probably watch a sizable majority of shows via other sources. We always have Amazon Prime, due to the shipping and nother non-video benefits, and there are some good shows on it's video service. We often have two or more other video streaming services active, with some in an inactive status - we can switch around from active to inactive as needed, from month to month.
> 
> We also watch a LOT of foreign shows (almost all of which are in English though - most are from the UK, but there are some Canadian and Australian ones too).
> 
> Here's a cool service that has a lot of them, and if you like it after a free trial, you can get an annual subscription for only $50, or just a bit over $4/month (month-to-month is $5/month):
> Acorn TV - New & Featured | The best British TV streaming on demand, commercial free.
> 
> Also, I recommend searching out various "best of" lists, such as from critics that you tend to agree with (Tim Goodman from the Hollywood Reporter, for example). Then you can make your own list in a spreadsheet (a Google doc works well for me), and in one column put the name, and the network/service in a second column. Then you can sort and filter by network/service, and see how many shows that aremon your list are on Netflix, for example. Then as you finish or give up on shows, periodically update the spreadsheet, and maybe suspend Netflix for a while, and enable Hulu, or HBO, etc.


Thanks for the tip - I'll need to check out Acorn, since a lot of the shows I like to watch lately are the British shows (as well as Masterpiece theatre) - luckily many are also broadcast on my local PBS channel.

I'm really missing The Americans - would love to see a spinoff - maybe something following Paige in current times.


----------



## Allanon

I think when streaming services release all the season episodes at once plays a big role in feeling there isn't a lot of good series. Before your favorites shows would air once a week for 3 or 4 months, but when the season is released all at once you watch them in a week or two so it seems like there aren't as many series because there are months without episodes.


----------



## Peter000

mtnagel said:


> I'd be hard pressed to come up with a list of 5 shows on network tv that I'd say are great shows.


For me it's a pretty high bar if a show is "great." I'd be hard pressed to find any moment in TV history when there are more than 2 or 3 truly great shows on. Even shows that start great can vacillate between that and good and merely watchable during their run. Lost comes to mind. Everyone has different tastes though.

Looking at my OPs on TiVo, I have 26 and maybe one show I'd classify as great, which is The Big Bang Theory. There are lots that are good though that I'd miss if gone.


----------



## longrider

Allanon said:


> I think when streaming services release all the season episodes at once plays a big role in feeling there isn't a lot of good series. Before your favorites shows would air once a week for 3 or 4 months, but when the season is released all at once you watch them in a week or two so it seems like there aren't as many series because there are months without episodes.


It is not just streaming services anymore. I hope this doesn't really catch on but SyFy ran the new series Nightflyers every night for 10 days and it was done.


----------



## dswallow

longrider said:


> It is not just streaming services anymore. I hope this doesn't really catch on but SyFy ran the new series Nightflyers every night for 10 days and it was done.


Not that I'm keeping statistics about it, but it seems to me the times more traditional sources do this is because the series weakens very quickly in later episodes. I think they fear a week between episodes would lose viewers they could keep with a faster episodic reveal. Nightflyers was most definitely one of those that weakened very quickly, as it turned stupid.


----------



## BrettStah

javabird said:


> Thanks for the tip - I'll need to check out Acorn, since a lot of the shows I like to watch lately are the British shows (as well as Masterpiece theatre) - luckily many are also broadcast on my local PBS channel.


Here's another British-focused service to check out:
BritBox


----------



## bicker

BrettStah said:


> Oh, if we're limiting things to things that are just on broadcast or cable, then I agree with you. The streaming services have tons of great shows, however, and we have slowly shifted over to watching more and more TV that isn't recordable on our TiVo.


I should have said, "broadcast, cable or streaming". My comments were including our consumption of shows like Homecoming on Amazon, OITNB on Netflix, and Handmaid's Tale on Hulu. Even including all that, my experience parallels what series5orpremier said, that we feel that there was a creative peak 3-5 years ago and that (scripted) television, itself, is in a sharp decline.

Fixed.


----------



## BrettStah

Understood, even though I have a difference of opinion.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> The number of scripted shows has been rising every year. It was just under 500 in 2018 and is expected to be well over 500 in 2019, with several new streaming services coming online (Apple, Disney, WarnerMedia, etc.). While it's certainly true that most of those shows would not be considered high-quality, it's definitely not true that we are past the peak and that there is a decreasing amount of high-quality shows being produced today. I'm currently way behind on at least a dozen shows that I'd like to be keeping up with but don't have time, and there are more new options being released all the time.


I think there's an increase in writing, not necessarily good writing. I kind of agree that I think the quality has decreased, or at least that's what I'm perceiving. I think there's much much more crap than quality, and it just could be that the crap is outweighing the quality due to just shear numbers. With so many places to show content, I think writers in many cases are just throwing stuff out there to see if it sticks.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

*Fosse/Verdun, FX April*



> Spanning five decades, _Fosse/Verdon_ explores the singular romantic and creative partnership between Bob Fosse (Sam Rockwell) and Gwen Verdon (Michelle Williams). He is a visionary filmmaker and one of the theater's most influential choreographers and directors. She is the greatest Broadway dancer of all time. Only Bob can create the groundbreaking musicals that allow Gwen to showcase her greatness. Only Gwen can realize the unique vision in Bob's head. Together, they will change the face of American entertainment - at a perilous cost.
> 
> As Bob journeys from fledgling Broadway choreographer to lauded auteur of stage and screen, he fuels his manic creativity with drugs, alcohol, and sex, often abusing his celebrity and power to feed his appetites. Meanwhile, Gwen goes from a legendary triple threat, winning four Tony Awards in six years, to an actress struggling to stay relevant in an industry obsessed with youth and novelty and riven with double standards.
> 
> Through it all, Gwen plays an instrumental role in Bob's work, not only as the greatest interpreter of his choreography, but as a largely unrecognized collaborator, even as their marriage unravels in the face of Bob's increasingly self-destructive tendencies.
> 
> Together, Bob and Gwen raise daughter Nicole, who finds herself growing up in the long shadow of her parents' illustrious careers, caught between her desperation for their approval and her determination to forge an identity of her own.
> 
> Bob and Gwen surround themselves with a tight-knit coterie of fellow artists, friends, collaborators, and rivals: the brilliantly acerbic playwright and screenwriter Paddy Chayefsky (Norbert Leo Butz); former modern dancer turned homemaker Joan Simon (Aya Cash); Joan's husband, the comedic genius, playwright Neil Simon (Nate Corrdry); and legendary theater producer and director Hal Prince (Evan Handler).
> 
> Eventually, as Bob and Gwen's marriage reaches the breaking point, Bob will forge a connection with Ann Reinking (Margaret Qualley), an up-and-coming Broadway dancer who has all the talent and tenacity of a young Gwen Verdon. She hopes to follow in Gwen's footsteps, but may not have the stomach to put up with everything Bob demands.
> 
> Featuring show-stopping choreography, including original pieces as well as some of the most iconic works of Bob and Gwen's careers, _Fosse/Verdon_ will tell the story of these two brilliant, complicated individuals - the love they shared, the art they created, and the price they paid in the pursuit of greatness.
> 
> Kail, Levenson, Miranda, Fields, Rockwell, Williams and George Stelzner are Executive Producers of the limited series that is produced by Fox 21 Television Studios and FX Productions. Levenson, who will serve as showrunner, wrote the premiere episode which will be directed by Kail. Actress, dancer and producer Nicole Fosse, and daughter of Fosse and Verdon, serves as Co-Executive Producer and oversees The Verdon Fosse Legacy. Co-Producer Andy Blankenbuehler is serving as a Choreographer, as is Susan Misner. Erica Kay serves as Producer.







This is a docudrama that covers the same material that _All That Jazz_, one of my all-time favorite movies, fictionalized.


----------



## cheesesteak

Steveknj said:


> I think there's an increase in writing, not necessarily good writing. I kind of agree that I think the quality has decreased, or at least that's what I'm perceiving. I think there's much much more crap than quality, and it just could be that the crap is outweighing the quality due to just shear numbers. With so many places to show content, I think writers in many cases are just throwing stuff out there to see if it sticks.


There's more crap than quality in every art form but every person has a different interpretation of the concepts of "crap" and "quality". I probably only watch 2 or 3 shows that are on every critic's top ten list. It doesn't mean those shows aren't great. It just means that I don't watch them because they're not my cup of tea.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

And I think that's one thing about this "golden age" we're in...there are a lot more niche shows which don't necessarily have broad appeal, but get enough of an audience to survive today when they wouldn't have ten or certainly twenty years ago.


----------



## spartanstew

Hcour said:


> I am so looking forward to this. The books are amazing. I just hope they do them justice.


I was looking forward to it too, but I can't imagine Mark-Paul Gosselaar being in anything good. Was Ryan Phillippe not available??


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And I think that's one thing about this "golden age" we're in...there are a lot more niche shows which don't necessarily have broad appeal, but get enough of an audience to survive today when they wouldn't have ten or certainly twenty years ago.


That's part of the problem. There are so many scripted shows, that you could watch a full season every day for a year and still not have seen all the scripted shows airing on one of the many services. And because there are so many shows, and because the outlets are now more spread out and fewer people are watching commercials, there are lots of really great shows that fly under the radar because people simply don't know about them. Counterpart on Starz is a great example of this, as is Patriot on Amazon. And some of the truly great shows, like Atlanta or Barry or The End of the F***ing World are pretty niche as far as who will decide to watch simply based on the lead actors or the premise of the show. So sometimes you have to be willing to try out something that maybe doesn't initially strike you as interesting and you'll find some gems that you otherwise may not have found.

For those people claiming there aren't many quality shows anymore, how many of the shows on these Best of 2018 lists have you seen?

The 20 Best TV Shows of 2018 - Rolling Stone

Tim Goodman: The 32 Best TV Shows of 2018

Best of 2018: Television Critic Top Ten Lists


----------



## DevdogAZ

I figured people following this thread would be interested in this article about some of the most exciting TV projects set to be released in 2019:

40 Most Anticipated TV Shows of 2019 - Rolling Stone


----------



## PJO1966

Rob Helmerichs said:


> *Fosse/Verdun, FX April*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a docudrama that covers the same material that _All That Jazz_, one of my all-time favorite movies, fictionalized.


I'm a huge Fosse/Verdon fan (_Damn Yankees_ is one of my favorite move musicals) and am *really* looking forward to this one. Strangely enough, I've never seen _All That Jazz_.


----------



## Mikeguy

BrettStah said:


> I disagree... There's more great television on than a normal person can realistically watch. Basic cable, by and large, doesn't have many great shows though. The recent exceptions are shows such as The Americans and Better Call Saul.


As an OTA guy who never has had cable (!), the great shows seem so often to me to come from cable. I get them on DVD, when they come out a year later.


----------



## ADG

Guys - with all respect - maybe you can take this side conversation to another thread? Thanks.


----------



## wprager

PJO1966 said:


> I'm a huge Fosse/Verdon fan (_Damn Yankees_ is one of my favorite move musicals) and am *really* looking forward to this one. Strangely enough, I've never seen _All That Jazz_.


All That Jazz is fantastic! I just had to go and watch the opening scene (On Broadway).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

wprager said:


> All That Jazz is fantastic! I just had to go and watch the opening scene (On Broadway).


Yeah, I'll have to pop in my Criterion blu-ray before April!


----------



## DevdogAZ

ADG said:


> Guys - with all respect - maybe you can take this side conversation to another thread? Thanks.


That's kind of ridiculous. This thread is pretty much a graveyard most of the time, so it's been great to have a subject to actually debate and discuss.


----------



## ADG

This thread has a subject title and when I (and others) see new posts we come to the thread expecting to see word of new shows. According to your logic, if there are no new show posts then it's okay to talk about anything. If that's the case, what's the point of a subject for ANY thread? Just post whatever you want, anywhere you want.

Look - my request was respectful and, I believe, sensible. I'm sorry you don't agree, but your argument really doesn't hold water


----------



## DevdogAZ

ADG said:


> This thread has a subject title and when I (and others) see new posts we come to the thread expecting to see word of new shows. According to your logic, if there are no new show posts then it's okay to talk about anything. If that's the case, what's the point of a subject for ANY thread? Just post whatever you want, anywhere you want.
> 
> Look - my request was respectful and, I believe, sensible. I'm sorry you don't agree, but your argument really doesn't hold water


Hi, are you new here?


----------



## Peter000

I vote for ADG.


----------



## DevdogAZ

It doesn't really matter whether some people want a thread to be for specific things. This debate has been hashed out many times in many different threads. The nature of a discussion forum is such that people discuss things, and if the topic drifts from the original intended purpose of the thread, that's just the way discussion works.

There are dozens of websites set up specifically to provide information about upcoming TV shows. If people are coming to this thread specifically for that information and not expecting any other discussion, then they should probably look to one of the many websites that would provide that kind of information without unnecessary comments and debate.


----------



## Peter000

DevdogAZ said:


> It doesn't really matter whether some people want a thread to be for specific things. This debate has been hashed out many times in many different threads. The nature of a discussion forum is such that people discuss things, and if the topic drifts from the original intended purpose of the thread, that's just the way discussion works.
> 
> There are dozens of websites set up specifically to provide information about upcoming TV shows. If people are coming to this thread specifically for that information and not expecting any other discussion, then they should probably look to one of the many websites that would provide that kind of information without unnecessary comments and debate.


And it always devolves into a debate about the discussion. If people complain it's common courtesy to either start a new thread about the subject if there's that much discussion, or take it private. But as proven once again, the internet is rarely courteous.


----------



## ADG

DevdogAZ said:


> It doesn't really matter whether some people want a thread to be for specific things. This debate has been hashed out many times in many different threads. The nature of a discussion forum is such that people discuss things, and if the topic drifts from the original intended purpose of the thread, that's just the way discussion works.
> 
> There are dozens of websites set up specifically to provide information about upcoming TV shows. If people are coming to this thread specifically for that information and not expecting any other discussion, then they should probably look to one of the many websites that would provide that kind of information without unnecessary comments and debate.


So you're right, and if I don't like it I should look somewhere else for what is intended and expected to be here. Okay, got it. Thanks.


----------



## DevdogAZ

ADG said:


> So you're right, and if I don't like it I should look somewhere else for what is intended and expected to be here. Okay, got it. Thanks.


Nope, not what I said at all. Everyone is welcome to participate in this thread and shouldn't have any specific expectations of what will be posted. If the only reason you're subscribed to this thread is to learn about new shows, then there are better ways to find out that info. But if you appreciate the fact that this thread is part of a discussion forum and not on a website that just posts information, then you'll enjoy this thread a lot more.


----------



## cherry ghost

ADG said:


> Watched the last episode of season 4 this weekend and downloaded S5E1 this morning. My wife and I love this show!!!





ADG said:


> The first 5 minutes and last 60 seconds of this episode alone are worth the price of admission. The show has lost NOTHING over the past 3 seasons.





ADG said:


> And, with any luck, will double as the last episode. Simply ridiculous.





ADG said:


> While we liked it (okay, so it's the new "Castle"). The one complaint I have so far is that they seem to be making him an expert at EVERYTHING. I get that he's a James Patterson character and they want to stay true to the author's depicition, but a little fallibility goes a long way when it comes to making a protagonist likeable.


Not really seeing "word of new shows" in these posts.


----------



## wtherrell

You guys? WTF is ADG?


----------



## wprager

So what was the "side conversation" anyway? This is a thread about new shows and someone lamented that there aren't many new shows which are good. Strange post, really, in a thread full of new shows that at least one person (the OP) funds good enough to mention. But not really that much off topic, is it?

And does anyone really expect or hope that there will be many new posts here every day? They would be insane! There will be heavy periods around the new season start times (and where we used to have just September, now we also have several other major start times) and there will be lulls.


----------



## dswallow

I don't see the thread named "Announcements of new shows" or anything that precludes talking about new shows mentioned here. And defining "new" is somewhat loose too since it certainly includes older shows appearing in new markets and probably several other permutations. I'd probably suggest those folks being so anal about it might consider hiring someone to curate the exact sort of notifications they want rather than expecting it to be done to their requirements in a public forum.


----------



## bicker

Peter000 said:


> it's common courtesy to either start a new thread about the subject if there's that much discussion, or take it private


From the discussion, it should be clear to anyone that there is a difference of opinion about that. Even *you* don't seem to believe it, since you didn't take your comment (which clearly has nothing to do with a new television show) private.


----------



## Peter000

bicker said:


> From the discussion, it should be clear to anyone that there is a difference of opinion about that. Even *you* don't seem to believe it, since you didn't take your comment (which clearly has nothing to do with a new television show) private.


Well aren't you a crafty one, hoisting me by my own petard. 

Sometimes more than one person has to hear the message.

Now, NAZIS! And the conversational descent is complete.


----------



## ADG

cherry ghost said:


> Not really seeing "word of new shows" in these posts.


Now you're just being disingenuous. A comment about a new show mentioned in this thread is one thing. A two page discussion about the golden age of television is clearly something else. But okay, I think I've done enough to contribute to the off-topic nature of this nonsense - hopefully someone will have news of a new show about to start (such as season 2 of Star Trek Discovery - even thought that's not really a "new" show)


----------



## Howie

How 'bout them Cowboys?


----------



## wprager

Too soon


----------



## TAsunder

ADG said:


> Now you're just being disingenuous. A comment about a new show mentioned in this thread is one thing. A two page discussion about the golden age of television is clearly something else. But okay, I think I've done enough to contribute to the off-topic nature of this nonsense - hopefully someone will have news of a new show about to start (such as season 2 of Star Trek Discovery - even thought that's not really a "new" show)


Yeah, let's get back to trailers for shows none of us can watch legally with an implicit endorsement of piracy.


----------



## bicker

Peter000 said:


> Well aren't you a crafty one, hoisting me by my own petard.


Live by the sword; die by the sword.


----------



## Peter000

Unwatching thread.


----------



## BrettStah

TAsunder said:


> Yeah, let's get back to trailers for shows none of us can watch legally with an implicit endorsement of piracy.


That's a narrow US centric view of the forum's members' locations, not to mention the various ways a lot of these shows are available here in the US, either right away or in the future.


----------



## TAsunder

BrettStah said:


> That's a narrow US centric view of the forum's members' locations, not to mention the various ways a lot of these shows are available here in the US, either right away or in the future.


No it isn't. Those are new TV show announcements are for foreign shows with no information about how to watch them even in the country of origin and only say "available by magic."

If the intent were to announce to, say, UK viewers that they have a new show to watch then it would follow the same format as the shows in the US... you know, with channel and date information. Instead we basically get a "go pirate it" and then whenever anyone calls it out there's lots of hand waving and denial.


----------



## BrettStah

TAsunder said:


> No it isn't. Those are new TV show announcements are for foreign shows with no information about how to watch them even in the country of origin and only say "available by magic."


Most of the posts I see have preview videos, which show the network name prominently.

For those NOT able to watch the show when it originally airs, then they can use various streaming services like Acorn, BritBox, Netflix, etc, or often PBS for some, to watch the show - they may need to track them (like in a spreadsheet, which I like to use) and periodically check to see when it becomes available.

One thing I've done more than once is to ago back to old posts to see if there are any shows that I didn't hear about for any reason (so it's not in my spreadsheet), that may be available to watch now - sometimes they've already released a few sessions by the time I discover them.

I just rechecked my spreadsheet because of the recent posts - There's a promising sounding detective show (mentioned here 2 years ago) named *Cardinal* that is now on Hulu - initially it wasn't readily available to watch in the US.


----------



## TAsunder

Like I said, hand-waving and denial.


----------



## dswallow

TAsunder said:


> Like I said, hand-waving and denial.


Please whine about it somewhere else.


----------



## TAsunder

dswallow said:


> Please whine about it somewhere else.


I shall continue to complain about it any time someone else complains about discussions of new tv shows in the new tv show thread.


----------



## ADG

more's the pity.


----------



## BrettStah

TAsunder said:


> Like I said, hand-waving and denial.


I'm not denying anything - as mentioned on page one of this thread, "magical means" means "torrents, streaming, etc." No one is denying that at all.

As far as hand-waving - Some folks will use streaming (as mentioned, tons of the shows mentioned here eventually show up on available streaming services such as BritBox, Acorn, Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime Video, etc. Just because a show isn't available instantaneously for *you* doesn't mean the show isn't a new TV show that can be watched by others. You seem to be whining because some of these new shows are potentially only initially available to people who can watch TV in the UK, Canada, Australia. But we have people who live and visit those countries. Plus, if you find a way to track these promising sounding shows, then periodically you can search for them to see if they have subsequently been picked up by a streaming service you already have, or are willing to subscribe to.

There's really nothing fundamentally different between a post about a new show on ITV in the UK and a new show that's only available on a specific cable company's platform (like Comcast, Charter, etc.). Either you can get the channel, or you can't, but some here can. And eventually, most things seem to wind up on some other platform (and worst-case, DVDs can often be bought).

I really am curious what you would rather - do you want to only have people post about new shows that you personally can get?

Maybe a new thread is warranted for that. Or make it US-specific... "Official New TV shows available for people in the US".


----------



## TAsunder

BrettStah said:


> I'm not denying anything - as mentioned on page one of this thread, "magical means" means "torrents, streaming, etc." No one is denying that at all.
> 
> As far as hand-waving - Some folks will use streaming (as mentioned, tons of the shows mentioned here eventually show up on available streaming services such as BritBox, Acorn, Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime Video, etc. Just because a show isn't available instantaneously for *you* doesn't mean the show isn't a new TV show that can be watched by others. You seem to be whining because some of these new shows are potentially only initially available to people who can watch TV in the UK, Canada, Australia. But we have people who live and visit those countries. Plus, if you find a way to track these promising sounding shows, then periodically you can search for them to see if they have subsequently been picked up by a streaming service you already have, or are willing to subscribe to.
> 
> There's really nothing fundamentally different between a post about a new show on ITV in the UK and a new show that's only available on a specific cable company's platform (like Comcast, Charter, etc.). Either you can get the channel, or you can't, but some here can. And eventually, most things seem to wind up on some other platform (and worst-case, DVDs can often be bought).
> 
> I really am curious what you would rather - do you want to only have people post about new shows that you personally can get?
> 
> Maybe a new thread is warranted for that. Or make it US-specific... "Official New TV shows available for people in the US".


No, I'd rather people stop complaining when discussions about new tv shows occur in the "official new tv show thread." It may be that the original intent was to post trailers and a brief description of a show but that's not the title of the thread nor what some of us want to discuss when it comes to the topic of "new tv shows." If that's what you want it to be then get the title changed (I'd suggest something like "The official tv show trailer thread" perhaps) and we can discuss new tv shows in a new "official new tv show thread." Until that happens I'll continue to scroll past posts in this "official new tv show thread" that contain content such as the announcement of (and implicit endorsement of the piracy of) the 22nd season of a UK show I can't (yet) watch the 22nd season of legally. And I'll continue to mock and complain about content that doesn't remotely match the title of this thread when people complain that we are actually veering _on topic_.


----------



## ADG

First, I wasn't complaining about a discussion of new shows. 

Second, whatever you say.


----------



## BrettStah

TAsunder said:


> No, I'd rather people stop complaining when discussions about new tv shows occur in the "official new tv show thread." It may be that the original intent was to post trailers and a brief description of a show but that's not the title of the thread nor what some of us want to discuss when it comes to the topic of "new tv shows."


From the very first post in this thread:


> The purpose of the thread is to post any new show about to premiere or that has just premiered preferably with a trailer and a brief description.


So you'll honor the intent if it's in the title but not in the very first post by the OP? Sounds like a weird distinction.

There's already a "what are you streaming?" type of discussion thread here:
https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...watching-via-streaming-services.447161/unread

Plus about a billion other discussion threads about various shows.


----------



## DevdogAZ

BrettStah said:


> From the very first post in this thread:
> 
> So you'll honor the intent if it's in the title but not in the very first post by the OP? Sounds like a weird distinction.
> 
> There's already a "what are you streaming?" type of discussion thread here:
> https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...watching-via-streaming-services.447161/unread
> 
> Plus about a billion other discussion threads about various shows.


But isn't it a little unreasonable to expect people to come into this thread and view the content but not have discussions about the posts that are made? And why should this thread be any different from the thousands of others where "thread drift" happens and discussions occur that have nothing to do with the OP?


----------



## BrettStah

Sometimes threads drift, and the OP (or someone else) politely tries to get it back on track.

Of course this is yet another sidetrack, but I think in general if people post about a new show, and then folks give that a thumbs up/like, or maybe a “cool! I like that actress”, that’s a lot different than a multi-page discussion.


----------



## TAsunder

BrettStah said:


> From the very first post in this thread:
> 
> So you'll honor the intent if it's in the title but not in the very first post by the OP? Sounds like a weird distinction.
> 
> There's already a "what are you streaming?" type of discussion thread here:
> https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...watching-via-streaming-services.447161/unread
> 
> Plus about a billion other discussion threads about various shows.


When they are in conflict and someone put the word "official" in the title I'm going with the title. Anyway lots of people seem to like it when the posts aren't about "new" shows anyway, so both are not entirely accurate in describing the preferred subject.

Note that the thread you linked had a different title originally and has since been changed to more closely align with the intended subject.


----------



## Anubys

Black Monday on Showtime isn't getting good reviews (premiere is on Jan 20). But I think it's one of those shows that even if it's not good from the start, will get good as it matures. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## gweempose

In regards to the question of whether or not the golden age of TV has peaked, I think the answer is most definitely no. There is more really good TV being produced now than ever before. Unfortunately, there is also more truly bad TV being produced. As a result, the signal to noise ratio is probably a lot lower than it used to be, making it harder to find the good stuff.


----------



## gossamer88

The /Film Daily podcasts has a two-part episodes of The Most Anticipated New TV Shows for 2019.

Top on my list is Hanna (Amazon) and What We Do In the Shadows (FX). Both of these were movies.

Also mentioned Creepshow (Shudder) that Greg Nicoterro is producing as well as a new Twilight Zone (CBS All access) that Jordan Peele is involved with. 

Part two of the episode drops today.


----------



## trainman

Anubys said:


> Black Monday on Showtime isn't getting good reviews (premiere is on Jan 20). But I think it's one of those shows that even if it's not good from the start, will get good as it matures. I'm looking forward to it!


From what I can tell, the best thing about it is that they're using the 1980s Showtime logo in the ads.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> That's part of the problem. There are so many scripted shows, that you could watch a full season every day for a year and still not have seen all the scripted shows airing on one of the many services. And because there are so many shows, and because the outlets are now more spread out and fewer people are watching commercials, there are lots of really great shows that fly under the radar because people simply don't know about them. Counterpart on Starz is a great example of this, as is Patriot on Amazon. And some of the truly great shows, like Atlanta or Barry or The End of the F***ing World are pretty niche as far as who will decide to watch simply based on the lead actors or the premise of the show. So sometimes you have to be willing to try out something that maybe doesn't initially strike you as interesting and you'll find some gems that you otherwise may not have found.
> 
> For those people claiming there aren't many quality shows anymore, how many of the shows on these Best of 2018 lists have you seen?
> 
> The 20 Best TV Shows of 2018 - Rolling Stone
> 
> Tim Goodman: The 32 Best TV Shows of 2018
> 
> Best of 2018: Television Critic Top Ten Lists


Aren't there lists like this every year? Those lists are not a reflection of the quality of TV in any given year. And of course, like any of these lists they are highly subjective. Again, as I always say, just because critics like it doesn't make it:

A) A quality show (only in their minds is it)

B) Something I, or anyone else might like

Edit: Just went through the Rolling Stone list:

I watched and liked 9 of those shows, including what they rated the best show
I watched parts of 2 others and either got bored with it, or didn't like it
One I plan to watch at some point
The rest I have no interest in. It might be a "good show" for some people, but if it's not your taste, you might not like it.

To me it's like someone saying they love Strawberry Ice Cream and this store has the BEST Strawberry Ice Cream, but, I don't like Strawberry Ice Cream so to me it's disgusting. Who's to say what a good show is? What's good is what's good to YOU.


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> Most of the posts I see have preview videos, which show the network name prominently.
> 
> For those NOT able to watch the show when it originally airs, then they can use various streaming services like Acorn, *BritBox, Netflix, etc, or often PBS for some, to watch the show* - they may need to track them (like in a spreadsheet, which I like to use) and periodically check to see when it becomes available.
> 
> One thing I've done more than once is to ago back to old posts to see if there are any shows that I didn't hear about for any reason (so it's not in my spreadsheet), that may be available to watch now - sometimes they've already released a few sessions by the time I discover them.
> 
> I just rechecked my spreadsheet because of the recent posts - There's a promising sounding detective show (mentioned here 2 years ago) named *Cardinal* that is now on Hulu - initially it wasn't readily available to watch in the US.


But that's not "magic" is it? We all know what magic means. How about just saying it's available to those in <country of origin> <channel of origin> and mention no US venue as of now. Then those who want to seek it out via "magic" can do so. No need to say it here. Or maybe we should just start up a different thread for "foreign shows" and those interested in those types of shows can look there. I know, I can definitely ignore the thread, but I always hope there's actually something I can watch in here. Often there isn't.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> Or maybe we should just start up a different thread for "foreign shows" and those interested in those types of shows can look there.


Heh. That's how THIS thread started! Some people were upset that the British thread was being used for other foreign shows. So this one was started for all non-British shows (or just plain all shows).


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> But that's not "magic" is it?


Yep:



danielhart said:


> What is magic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk





ADG said:


> torrents, streaming, etc.


Streaming is complicated - something that's on Netflix in the UK may not be on Netflix in the US. Something on BritBox today may not be there next month. So it's not feasible to tell every single person who may read this at some unknown date in the future exactly how they may be able to watch it. Heck, things available via torrents today may not be available tomorrow.


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> I know, I can definitely ignore the thread, but I always hope there's actually something I can watch in here. Often there isn't.


Make a Google sheet. I can give you the template of the one I use if you want it. Then once every X months go though and search Google for the ones you haven't yet watched. Every so often you'll find that they are now on a service available to US residents.


----------



## Allanon

BrettStah said:


> Make a Google sheet. I can give you the template of the one I use if you want it. Then once every X months go though and search Google for the ones you haven't yet watched. Every so often you'll find that they are now on a service available to US residents.


Just use services like JustWatch or Can I Stream.It.


----------



## BrettStah

I usually start with Google, but sites like those are often in the results. 

Sometimes I've found entire seasons of full episodes on youtube too, via a Google search.


----------



## spartanstew

I just set up a Bolean search on my Directv box. It auto records all premieres. I filter from there. Not interested in "magic"


----------



## bicker

While we're listing out ways to learn about new television programs, we should mention kmttg (an application that you can learn about in this thread. Once installed, go to Remote \ Season Premieres periodically. You can directly add a Season Pass on your TiVo from that list. That covers broadcast and cable. For streaming, I rely on Futon Critic, periodically viewing the "New this (season)" list.


----------



## Howie

spartanstew said:


> I just set up a Bolean search on my Directv box. It auto records all premieres. I filter from there. Not interested in "magic"


Are the Boleans represented on many different sci-fi shows?


----------



## stile99

Howie said:


> Are the Boleans represented on many different sci-fi shows?


They really should be. Once you've gone blue, the rest won't do.


----------



## Amnesia

stile99 said:


> Once you've gone blue, the rest won't do.


Is that quote from Commander Kelly Grayson?


----------



## wprager

Was Deadly Class mentioned here? I saw it in Season Pass Alerts. A prep school for assassins.


----------



## Steveknj

BrettStah said:


> Yep:


C'mon, we all know what he means by "magic" Any way that you can get it through other means than legally. If something is gone from one of the legal streamers, and the only way to get it is via torrents, than it's magic. If you can get it through a streamer you pay for, then it's no longer "magic"


----------



## BrettStah

Steveknj said:


> C'mon, we all know what he means by "magic" Any way that you can get it through other means than legally. If something is gone from one of the legal streamers, and the only way to get it is via torrents, than it's magic. If you can get it through a streamer you pay for, then it's no longer "magic"


To my parents, it's all magic!


----------



## ADG

wprager said:


> Was Deadly Class mentioned here?


I understand why you'd ask. Hard to find the "new show" posts among the rubble.


----------



## dswallow

wprager said:


> Was Deadly Class mentioned here? I saw it in Season Pass Alerts. A prep school for assassins.


No it has not been mentioned until your post. If you type "Deadly Class" in the search box in the upper right, cancel the crap it displays as you type, then click the checkbox to search this thread only, you'll see your post, the reply, and now my reply, and any future mentions, but nothing from earlier: so no mention.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Cardinal'* - CTV / Canada

Season 3 has started. Episode 1 is available by Wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Tin Star'* - Sky Atlantic / U.K.

Stars Tim Roth.

Season 2 has started. The first episode is available by Wizardry.

Season 1 is available from Amazon.



> A brand-new oil refinery is bringing more to the remote Canadian mountain town Little Big Bear than just new workers and new money. Along with them, this once-idyllic community begins to see an incursion of drugs, prostitution, and organized crime. In the midst of this, the new police chief, Jim Worth, has just arrived from London with his family looking for a more peaceful setting to help him stay on the wagon. Instead, a deliberate, violent act tears the family apart, setting Jim's sights on whiskey and revenge.


----------



## TAsunder

Malcontent said:


> *'Tin Star'* - Sky Atlantic / U.K.
> 
> Stars Tim Roth.
> 
> Season 2 has started. The first episode is available by Wizardry.
> 
> Season 1 is available from Amazon.


Last season started on Amazon within a month. Can't find any information about this season in the US. Hope it is similar. The first episode of S2 can apparently be watched for free online... if you are in an appropriate country.


----------



## wprager

Luther S5 has also started. Now, where's that wizard ...


----------



## HerronScott

BrettStah said:


> To my parents, it's all magic!


That's right! 










Scott


----------



## wprager

"I am the Night".

Fauna Hodel, who was given away by her teenage birth mother, begins to investigate the secrets to her past, following a sinister trail that swirls ever closer to an infamous Hollywood gynecologist connected to the legendary Black Dahlia murder.

Chris Pine refuses to be type-cast.

Edit: Limited run series (6 episodes) starting tonight in TNT (and Bravo in Canada).


----------



## innocentfreak

For our Canadian readers...I don't think this was posted.
*
Coroner* on CBC started 1/7/19.








> Coroner is a character-driven one-hour drama about Dr. Jenny Cooper (SERINDA SWAN), a recently widowed new coroner who investigates suspicious, unnatural or sudden deaths in Toronto. The series reflects the rich diversity of Toronto, and each case brings Jenny into a new arena in the city, touching on buzz-worthy themes. Jenny taps into her intuition as much as her intellect and heart as she solves cases with the help of homicide detective Donovan McAvoy (ROGER CROSS), a man who isn't afraid of challenging the status quo; pathologist Dr. Dwayne Allen (LOVELL ADAMS-GRAY) and his assistant River Baitz (KILEY MAY); and Alison Trent (TAMARA PODEMSKI), Jenny's assistant who keeps it real. And while Jenny solves mysterious deaths, she also deals with clinical anxiety; a teenage son, Ross (EHREN KASSAM), who is still grieving the death of his father; and the prospect of starting a new relationship with the enigmatic Liam (ÉRIC BRUNEAU).


----------



## innocentfreak

wprager said:


> "I am the Night".
> 
> Fauna Hodel, who was given away by her teenage birth mother, begins to investigate the secrets to her past, following a sinister trail that swirls ever closer to an infamous Hollywood gynecologist connected to the legendary Black Dahlia murder.
> 
> Chris Pine refuses to be type-cast.
> 
> Edit: Limited run series (6 episodes) starting tonight in TNT (and Bravo in Canada).


----------



## Malcontent

*'RUSSIAN DOLL'* - Netflix



> Nadia keeps dying and reliving her 36th birthday party. She's trapped in a surreal time loop -- and staring down the barrel of her own mortality.


Now available on Netflix.


----------



## gossamer88

Reminds me of Happy Death Day. Which i thought was great.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gossamer88 said:


> Reminds me of Happy Death Day. Which i thought was great.


Although Happy Death Day was a pretty joyful movie, considering its subject matter. According to the mini-review in my local paper, this one is a "Debbie Downer."


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Although Happy Death Day was a pretty joyful movie, considering its subject matter. According to the mini-review in my local paper, this one is a "Debbie Downer."


Sepinwall seemed to really like it and his review didn't mention anything about it being sad or depressing.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Hanna'* - Amazon



> In equal parts high-concept thriller and coming-of-age drama, HANNA follows the journey of an extraordinary young girl raised in the forest, as she evades the relentless pursuit of an off-book CIA agent and tries to unearth the truth behind who she is. Full Season Coming March.


The pilot episode is available only for 24 hours. The full season will be released in March.
Pilot episode also available by Wizardry.


----------



## spartanstew

Malcontent said:


> *'Hanna'* - Amazon
> 
> The pilot episode is available only for 24 hours. The full season will be released in March.
> Pilot episode also available by Wizardry.


Not showing up on Amazon (Prime) for me.


----------



## BrettStah

spartanstew said:


> Not showing up on Amazon (Prime) for me.


It's being released after the game tonight.


----------



## osu1991

BrettStah said:


> It's being released after the game tonight.


It's available on the Prime app on my iPad now, I added it to my watch list and it now shows up on my FireTv.


----------



## Amnesia

Hannah: Amazon.com: Watch Hanna - Season 1 | Prime Video


----------



## innocentfreak

*Miracle Workers *starts 2/12/19 on TBS.



> The first season of anthology series Miracle Workers will be a Heaven-set workplace comedy based on Simon Rich's book What in God's Name, starring Daniel Radcliffe, Steve Buscemi, Geraldine Viswanathan, and Karan Soni. Radcliffe will play Craig, a low-level angel responsible for handling all of humanity's prayers, and Steve Buscemi will play Craig's boss God, who has pretty much checked out and is ready to move on to his next project. To prevent Earth's destruction, Craig and fellow angel Eliza (Geraldine Viswanathan) must answer a seemingly unanswerable prayer: help two humans fall in love. Miracle Workers is created by Man Seeking Woman creator Simon Rich and executive produced by Lorne Michaels and Andrew Singer of Michaels' Broadway Video, Simon Rich, Daniel Radcliffe and Steve Buscemi. Broadway Video produces the series in association with Turner's Studio T.







Youtube has the pilot available now.


----------



## wprager

Luther S5 gets June 5 date on BBC-America. That sounds like a very long day as it's already aired on the UK.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

new Netflix series from
Spain called unauthorized living. About head of drug cartel that is told he has Alzheimer’s and he wants to go legit before he loses his memory. Lots of family drama over who will take over his empire. Great first episode


----------



## realityboy

In what seems like a dig at Netflix and the ending of their Defenders' series, Hulu has announced 4 adult animated Marvel shows that will eventually crossover in The Offenders.










Howard the Duck with Kevin Smith, M.O.D.O.K. with Patton Oswalt, Tigra & Dazzler with Chelsea Handler, & Hit-Monkey.


----------



## Tony_T

Premieres *May 17th* on Hulu


----------



## jlb

great cast


----------



## Tony_T

Great book  (Been awhile, think I'll get a kindle version to read)
("That's some catch, that Catch 22" — "It's the best there is")


----------



## Steveknj

Tony_T said:


> Great book  (Been awhile, think I'll get a kindle version to read)
> ("That's some catch, that Catch 22" - "It's the best there is")


The 1970s movie with Alan Arkin was great too. I'll probably re-up for Hulu when The Handmaid's Tale returns and I'll watch this as well.


----------



## TAsunder

The Umbrella Academy starts this Friday on Netflix in the US.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Shetland'* - BBC One / U.K.



> Set against the stark backdrop of Scotland's rugged coastline, DI Jimmy Perez and his team investigate murders in the small island community of Shetland.


Season 5 has started. The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Anubys

Tony_T said:


> Premieres *May 17th* on Hulu


is it a show or a movie? I can't tell...


----------



## BrettStah

It’s a mini-series.


----------



## Tony_T

...6part


----------



## Malcontent

*'Doom Patrol'* - DC Universe



> The Doom Patrol's members each suffered horrible accidents that gave them superhuman abilities - but also left them scarred and disfigured. Traumatized and downtrodden, the team found purpose through The Chief, who brought them together to investigate the weirdest phenomena in existence - and to protect Earth from what they find.


The first episode is available from DC Universe. It's also available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Proven Innocent'* - Fox



> Proven Innocent follows an underdog criminal defense firm led by Madeline Scott, a fierce and uncompromising lawyer with a hunger for justice. There is no one who understands the power of setting an innocent person free more than Madeline. At age 18, she was wrongfully convicted, along with her brother, Levi, in a sensational murder case that made her an infamous media obsession, a household name and a national cause célèbre. Madeline runs the firm with her partner, Easy Boudreau, the very lawyer who helped set her free after 10 years in prison. Their team also includes investigator Bodie Quick and communications director Violet Bell, who runs a true-crime podcast that follows each investigation.


Stars 'Kelsey Grammer'. Starts today.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Baptiste'* - BBC One / U.K.



> French actor Tchéky Karyo will reprise his role as insightful but stubborn investigator Julien Baptiste for a spin-off from 'The Missing'.
> 
> When Julien and his wife are on a visit to Amsterdam, the Chief of Police - who also happens to be an old girlfriend - seeks out his help due to his renowned and methodical crime solving skills. Baptiste is rapidly embroiled in a case that looks beyond the beautiful streets, canals and houses of Amsterdam to the seamy underworld beneath.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Traitors'* - Channel 4 / U.K.



> Traitors revolves around Feef Symonds, a bold and ambitious 20-something woman who joins the Civil Service in 1945, just as Attlee's Labour party sweeps to victory, defeating Churchill in an electoral bolt from the blue. Her ambition to make something of her life, which goes unrecognised by her family, is furthermore complicated by her American lover. Feef agrees to spy on her own government for the Americans, who have a hidden agenda in making sure England's burgeoning Socialist ambitions don't play into Soviet hands. Struggling to work out what she stands for, and what she's capable of, Feef must learn to think for herself and play by her own rules at a time when knowledge becomes power and nothing and no-one is what they seem.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Bad Mothers'* - Nine Network / Australia



> Bad Mothers follows five very modern women juggling the big issues of love, family, careers, infidelity... and murder. When their lives collide following a series of shocking events, the Bad Mothers will learn that life can get a whole lot more complicated, more outrageous - and a whole lot more fun - than they ever imagined.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Allanon

*Gone* - 12 part limited series - Feb 27 on WGN


> "Gone" follows the story of Kit "Kick" Lannigan, survivor of a highly publicized child-abduction case, and Frank Novak, the FBI agent who rescued her. Determined never to fall victim again, Kick trains herself in martial arts and the use of firearms. She finds her calling when Novak persuades her to join a special task force he created dedicated to solving abductions and missing persons cases. Paired with former Army intelligence officer John Bishop, Kick brings her unique understanding of a predator's mind to the team.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Fresh Eggs'* - TVNZ / New Zealand


> Claire Chitham, Cohen Holloway, Danielle Cormack, John Rhys-Davies and Dave Fane lead an all-star cast in TVNZ 2's brand new series,
> 
> A black comedy with a deliciously twisted sense of humour, the six-part drama follows a couple's quest for "the good life" that goes wickedly awry.
> 
> Penny (Chitham, Shortland Street, Outrageous Fortune) and Wade (Holloway, Hunt for the Wilderpeople, Eagle vs Shark) crave a peaceful, picture-perfect existence. But when they make the move to the small town of Alberton they find themselves in the middle of something odd and slightly sinister.
> 
> After a fatal accident, Penny and Wade find themselves face-to-face with some very bad eggs, who threaten not only their happiness, but their lives.


Trailer:

Get your first glimpse at bonkers new Kiwi black comedy Fresh Eggs

The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

Allanon said:


> *Gone* - 12 part limited series - Feb 27 on WGN


This first aired in Australia back in 2017.

Gone (TV series) - Wikipedia


----------



## Malcontent

*'Ms Fisher's MODern Murder Mysteries'* - Seven Network / Australia



> Set in 1964, gorgeously reckless Peregrine Fisher inherits a windfall when the famous aunt she never knew goes missing over the highlands of New Guinea. Peregrine must prove herself brilliant enough to become a world class private detective in her own right.


Spin off of 'Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries'. The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Heights'* - Australia



> This serial drama centres on the inner-city neighbourhood of Arcadia Heights, exploring the relationships between the residents of the Arcadia social housing tower and the people who live in the rapidly gentrifying community that surrounds it. The Heights mines the frictions and commonalities between the upper and working classes in the melting pot of urban Australia. The series presents a medley of characters, cultures, classes and backgrounds from the 'tower' community, exploring their relationships, work lives and everyday challenges faced by its characters in an entertaining relationship drama series.


The first two episodes are available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Curfew'* - Sky 1 / U.K.



> When day becomes night contestants race through the night from London to Scotland in their "pimped-out" vehicles to win the ultimate prize - freedom from the totalitarian government curfew that controls their lives. During this contest, alliances and friendships are both made and lost.


Starring Sean Bean, Adam Brody, Phoebe Fox, Malachi Kirby, Adrian Lester, Andi Osho, Miranda Richardson, Rose Williams and Billy Zane.

The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Flack'* - Pop TV



> Sharp and witty publicity maven Robyn is an expert at her craft but a complete self-saboteur when it comes to her personal life. Robyn's work as a crisis PR strategist living in London who must figure out how to make the best of bad situations and somehow manage to get out unscathed. Fast-paced and unpredictable as she counsels high-profile personalities in entertainment, fashion and sports.


Stars Anna Paquin.

Available by wizardry.






Pop TV


----------



## Malcontent

*'Shakespeare & Hathaway: Private Investigators' *- BBC One / U.K.



> Frank Hathaway, a hardboiled private investigator, and his rookie sidekick Lu Shakespeare form the unlikeliest of partnerships as they investigate the secrets of rural Warwickshire's residents.
> 
> Beneath the picturesque charm lies a hotbed of mystery and intrigue: extramarital affairs, celebrity stalkers, missing police informants, care home saboteurs, rural ******** and murderous magicians, embezzling accountants and abducted au pairs, blackmail, comp claims and custody cases, all-night stake-outs and professional hits. Our odd couple of detectives will put the world to rights as they snoop and pry. They disagree on almost everything, yet somehow, together, they make a surprisingly effective team. Although they would never admit it.


Season 2 has started. The first episode is available by wizardry.

Season 1 is on Britbox.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Malcontent said:


> *'Flack'* - Pop TV
> 
> Stars Anna Paquin.
> 
> Available by wizardry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop TV


Wasn't there a US broadcast network show with a similar description in the last couple years? Young woman is successful in her professional life but she's unable to apply any of her professional advice and expertise to her personal life, which is a nightmare? Seems like I remember reading some critics reviews of something like that, pointing out the irony.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Warren'* - BBC One / U.K.



> Warren is centered around the life of Warren Thompson, a pedantic driving instructor who thinks the world is against him.
> 
> Warren is forced to move from the south up to Preston when his partner Anne's father falls ill. He suddenly finds himself living in an area he doesn't like, doing a job he's not emotionally cut out for and looking after two teenage stepsons he never wanted. Warren loves Anne, and somehow, Anne always sees the good in Warren, but he has a way of knowing best and speaking his mind that inevitably leads to conflict, chaos and disaster for those around him and most especially for himself. Warren is not growing old gracefully, he's very much rooted in the now, with a modern voice and sharp edge. There are no happy endings as he grapples against the problems and misunderstandings of his own making.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'London Kills'* - Acorn TV



> Shot like a documentary, London Kills tells the story of a team of top murder detectives. Each episode features a different murder in addition to a serialized story involving the lead detective's missing wife.London's best detectives take on its worst crimes in this sleek mystery series from the creator of Suspects. DI David Bradford (Hugo Speer, Father Brown) heads an elite murder squad, but the one case he can't crack is the one closest to him - the disappearance of his wife. Also starring Sharon Small (The Inspector Lynley Mysteries), Bailey Patrick (Bodyguard), and Tori Allen-Martin (Unforgotten).


The first season is available on Acorn TV. It's also available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Widow'* - Amazon



> The Widow follows Georgia Wells, who has cut herself off from her previous life and is no longer the woman she once was. After seeing her husband who reportedly died, she is pulled back to face the world and will stop at nothing until she gets the truth about her past. This emotionally gut-wrenching thriller will take Georgia into the depths of the African Congo where danger and revelation will greet her at every turn.


Stars 'Kate Beckinsale'.

Season 1 is available from Amazon. It's also available by wizardry.


----------



## Hcour

Malcontent said:


> *'The Widow'* - Amazon
> 
> Stars 'Kate Beckinsale'.


Mmm... Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Northern Rescue'* - CBC Gem / Canada



> Created by Between writer Mark Bacci and executive producer David Cormican, and Dwayne Hill (Peg + Cat), Northern Rescue follows John West (Baldwin), who uproots his three children from the big city to return to his home town to take command of the local Search & Rescue service after the death of his wife. As the family comes to terms with their loss, the series explores the effects on their individual lives. The children's Aunt Charlotte (Robertson), struggles to help John and his children heal as she copes with the loss of her sister and her desire to have a family of her own. Along the way, John faces many situations that challenge him professionally and personally. As the family members work on rebuilding their lives, they will come to meet many colorful characters living in their northern community.


Season 1 is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Jerk'* - BBC 3 / U.K.



> Jerk follows the life of acclaimed stand up Tim Renkow, who plays a heightened version of himself; an American art school dropout who needs to get a visa to stay in the UK. The only problem is that Tim has cerebral palsy. This means that people judge him&#8230; all the time. Although usually they judge him wrongly, because what they don't realise is that inside that severely disabled, vulnerable body is a bit of an *******.
> 
> Tim knows he makes people uncomfortable - he does it on purpose. He knows his cerebral palsy means he can get away with saying what others can't. But that's his problem: time spent taking aim at life's easier targets means Tim takes his eye off its bigger prizes: the job, the girl and the visa. Like faking it as a refugee, making a disabled nemesis and offending his new colleagues at a greeting cards company, Tim becomes the master of his own downfall and it's left to his friends Ruth, his indifferent care worker, and Idris, to get him out of all the disastrous situations he gets himself into.


The first season is available by wizardry.


----------



## Tony_T

*March 27th*





Based on a 2014 New Zealand mockumentary horror comedy film about a group of vampires who live together&#8230;


----------



## Malcontent

*'Secret City'* - Showcase / Australia

Season 2 has started. The first season aired in 2016. So, it's been awhile. Episodes available by wizardry.

Stars Anna Torv.

Season 1 is available on Netflix.



> Amidst rising tension between China and America, Canberra press gallery journalist Harriet Dunkley forces her way closer to the truth, uncovering a secret city of interlocked conspiracies which will threaten her career, her life and endangers the freedom of every Australian.


----------



## jlb

Malcontent said:


> *'Northern Rescue'* - CBC Gem / Canada
> 
> Season 1 is available by wizardry.


We just binged this on Netflix and enjoyed it a lot. Sure, there are a few things you have to look past (like if this is supposed to be up in Canada, then why are they always wearing shorts and tshirts outside while they are in school). But we found it to have a good mix of quirkiness, emotion, and some good acting (thought the kids were great). Let's just say that at the end, we really hope it gets at least another go-round.


----------



## Amnesia

I haven't seen it, but I thought it was Australian?


----------



## Anubys

Tony_T said:


> *March 27th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on a 2014 New Zealand mockumentary horror comedy film about a group of vampires who live together&#8230;


I'd never heard of the movie...watched it on Amazon Prime and really enjoyed it. Very much looking forward to the show now!


----------



## OhFiddle

I watched the movie quite a while ago when it first showed up on cable or maybe Netflix? It was the first movie in a *long time *that I actually laughed while watching. Well, my version of laughing which is more of a labored breathing wheezy sound with tears running down my face and some accompanying abdominal pain. With most comedies, I'm lucky if I get a few smiles out of them. So yeah, I really liked it too. Hoping the series doesn't disappoint.


----------



## jth tv

Malcontent said:


> *'Secret City'* - Showcase / Australia
> 
> Season 2 has started. The first season aired in 2016. So, it's been awhile. Episodes available by wizardry.
> 
> Stars Anna Torv.
> 
> Season 1 is available on Netflix.


Season 2 is also available on Netflix.


----------



## ej42137

jlb said:


> ...things you have to look past (like if this is supposed to be up in Canada, then why are they always wearing shorts and t-shirts outside while they are in school...


Huh? I don't understand the objection; are kids in Vermont not allowed to wear shorts and T-shirts to school? Since the series is filmed where it's set, in Ontario, I would assume they would be familiar with appropriate seasonal clothing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ej42137 said:


> Huh? I don't understand the objection; are kids in Vermont not allowed to wear shorts and T-shirts to school? Since the series is filmed where it's set, in Ontario, I would assume they would be familiar with appropriate seasonal clothing.


Right, because TV shows are always so meticulous about reflecting reality...


----------



## TonyD79

ej42137 said:


> Huh? I don't understand the objection; are kids in Vermont not allowed to wear shorts and T-shirts to school? Since the series is filmed where it's set, in Ontario, I would assume they would be familiar with appropriate seasonal clothing.


As an aside, the only time it snowed on Corner Gas was the Christmas episode.


----------



## Malcontent

*'MotherFatherSon'* - BBC Two / U.K.



> 'Richard Gere' stars as media mogul Max, a US-born man who finds himself at the heart of British politics, and able to wield considerable power as the owner of various television stations and newspapers. Max's aristocratic ex-wife Kathryn works at a homeless shelter having been exiled from the family, while their struggling son Caden begins to crack under pressure as an editor for one of his father's newspapers. Catastrophic events force the family back together, and they begin to work through their issues.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Diggstown'* - CBC / Canada



> A legal drama set in the gritty arena of legal aid, focusing on Marcie Diggs, a star corporate lawyer who reconsiders her priorities after her beloved aunt commits suicide following a malicious prosecution. Landing at a legal aid office in Dartmouth, Marcie is driven by one thing - to never again allow innocent lives to be destroyed by the justice system.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Order'* - Netflix



> The Order revolves around college freshman Jack Morton, who joins a fabled secret society, The Order, where he is thrust into a world of magic, monsters and intrigue. As Jack goes deeper, he uncovers dark family secrets and an underground battle between werewolves and the magical dark arts. The Order is described as a magical and terrifying journey to uncover everyone's true selves ... and the monsters that hide within.


Available now on Netflix.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Shadow'* - Netflix



> After being struck by lightning, a young man emerges from the shadows to become Jozi's hero. Haunted by a tragic loss, an ex-cop with a rare inability to feel pain strikes out on his own to catch offenders who've eluded Johannesburg police. Giving up his badge to pursue justice for those who can't help themselves, Shadow is Mzansi's new vigilante.


Shadow | Netflix Official Site


----------



## Malcontent

*'Grisse'* - HBO



> Set in the mid 1800's within the colonial period of the Dutch East Indies, the series chronicles the story of a group of unlikely individuals who lead a rebellion against a brutal governor and suddenly find themselves in control of a Dutch garrison town called Grisse. The stories revolve around a number of unique characters, each from diverse backgrounds and creeds who unite for the chance to determine their own destiny from the yoke of tyranny.





> Following on from the success of HBO Asia's Tokyo-set Sherlock Holmes adaptation, Miss Sherlock, and the horror anthology series Folklore, IGN can exclusively reveal the next international series coming to HBO subscribers is the action-packed period drama *Grisse, which is available beginning March 6 on HBO Go, HBO Now, HBO On Demand*, and partners' streaming platforms. The show premiered on HBO Asia's networks in October last year.


It's also available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Now Apocalypse' *- Starz



> Now Apocalypse is a a surreal, coming-of-age comedy that follows Ulysses and his friends Carly, Ford and Severine, who are on various quests pursuing love, sex and fame in Los Angeles. Between sexual and romantic dating app adventures, Ulysses grows increasingly troubled as foreboding premonitory dreams make him wonder if some kind of dark and monstrous conspiracy going on, or is he just smoking too much weed?


The first episodeis available from Starz. It's also available by wizardry.


----------



## Steveknj

Malcontent said:


> *'Grisse'* - HBO
> 
> It's also available by wizardry.


To confirm, this is NOT going to be shown on the regular HBO channels?


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> *March 27th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on a 2014 New Zealand mockumentary horror comedy film about a group of vampires who live together&#8230;


https://www.avclub.com/how-jemaine-clement-and-taika-waititi-are-rewriting-the-1833196350


----------



## Malcontent

*'Cheat'* - ITV / U.K.



> Cheat is a psychological thriller about the dangerous relationship between university professor Leah, and her student Rose, when, what begins as a seemingly open and shut case of academic deception, quickly spirals out of control, ending in fatal consequences, and triggering a devastating sequence of events that threaten to engulf them both. With two fiercely intelligent minds unwilling to back down, Cheat will keep audiences guessing from the start, exploring just how far we're prepared to stand up for what we believe, and at what cost. -Written by newcomer Gaby Hull and Writers Harry and Jack Williams will serve as executive producers on Cheat.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Shrill'* - Hulu



> Shrill stars as Annie, described as a fat young woman who wants to change her life - but not her body. Annie is trying to make it as a journalist while juggling bad boyfriends, sick parents and a perfectionist boss, while the world around her deems her not good enough because of her weight. She starts to realize that she's as good as anyone else, and acts on it.


The first season is now available on Hulu.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Fix'* - ABC



> The Fix follows Maya Travis, an L.A. district attorney who suffers a devastating defeat after prosecuting an A-list movie star for double murder. With her high-profile career derailed, she flees for a quieter life in rural Washington. Eight years later, when this same star is under suspicion for another murder, Maya is lured back to the DA's office for another chance at justice.


Starts tomorrow.


----------



## innocentfreak

*The Village* - NBC - starts Tuesday 3/19



> There's the family you're born into, and the family that finds you. NBC's new drama is about that family. Watch The Village, starting Tuesday, March 19 at 10/9c.


----------



## Mikeguy

Malcontent said:


> *'Shrill'* - Hulu
> 
> The first season is now available on Hulu.


I heard discussion of this the other day--with Aidy Bryant, I think that this could be pretty dang good.


----------



## Tony_T

*City On A Hill* (SHOWTIME)
In early 1990s Boston, assistant district attorney Decourcy Ward forms an unlikely alliance with a corrupt yet venerated FBI veteran, Jackie Rohr. Together, they take on a case that ultimately changes the city's entire criminal justice system. Starring Kevin Bacon, Aldis Hodge and Jonathan Tucker. City on a Hill *premieres Sunday, June 16 at 9/8c.*


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Bay'* - ITV / U.K.



> The Bay is set in the coastal town of Morecambe Bay and centers on Detective Sergeant Lisa Armstrong who is assigned to a missing persons investigation in the unique village. At first it seems like any other tragic, but all too familiar case, and as a police Family Liaison Officer, Armstrong is trained never to get emotionally involved. But there's something very different about this particular case when she realizes she has a personal connection to the frightened family - one that could compromise her and the investigation.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Pretty Little Liars: The Perfectionists'* - Freeform



> Pretty Little Liars: The Perfectionists is based on the popular book series The Perfectionists, written by Sara Shepard, who also penned the No. 1 New York Times bestselling book series Pretty Little Liars. Everything about the town of Beacon Heights seems perfect, from their top-tier college to their overachieving residents. But nothing in Beacon Heights is as it appears to be. The stress of needing to be perfect leads to the town's first murder. Behind every Perfectionist is a secret, a lie and a needed alibi.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Tacoma FD - *starts 3/28 on TruTV



> They're the heroes who risk it all. A new comedy from the two hottest "Super Troopers," premieres


----------



## innocentfreak

*Hanna - *Starts 3/29 on Amazon Prime.



> HANNA follows the journey of an extraordinary young girl raised in the forest, as she evades the relentless pursuit of an off-book CIA agent and tries to unearth the truth behind who she is. Series premiere March 29, 2019.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Murders'* - City TV / Canada



> The Murders is a police procedural crime drama. Kate Jameson is a rookie homicide detective who searches for redemption in her investigative work after her negligence is the cause of a fellow officer's death. Jameson is partnered with Detective Mike Huntley with whom she navigates the case of a mysterious serial killer who uses music for destructive ends.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> *March 27th*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on a 2014 New Zealand mockumentary horror comedy film about a group of vampires who live together&#8230;


Premiere's tonight.
(FX ran the 2014 movie last night at 6pm - I missed most of it, and there's no upcoming airings  )


----------



## trainman

Tony_T said:


> (FX ran the 2014 movie last night at 6pm - I missed most of it, and there's no upcoming airings  )


It's available for streaming on Kanopy -- free if you have a card from a library that participates.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Trailer Park Boys: The Animated Series'* - Netflix



> Nova Scotia's favorite miscreants have always been super sketchy. Now, carrying on from the Season 12 finale, the boys have become complete cartoons.


Episodes now available on Netflix.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Line of Duty'* - BBC One / U.K.

Season 5 has started. The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Twilight Zone'* - CBS All Access



> The original Twilight Zone took viewers to another dimension, a dimension not only of sight and sound, but of mind. The reimagined series brings the original show's legacy of socially conscious storytelling to modern day audiences, exploring the human condition and holding a lens up to the culture of our times.


The first 2 episodes are available from CBS All Access and by wizardry.


----------



## mtnagel

Will it air on broadcast CBS?


----------



## trainman

mtnagel said:


> Will it air on broadcast CBS?


No, CBS All Access only.


----------



## MikeMar

mtnagel said:


> Will it air on broadcast CBS?


And heard part of the reason it's streaming only is they didn't want fixed time length, so eps will run anywhere from like 30 to 60 min
Not sure about subject matter and profanity restrictions or lack there of though


----------



## Hcour

I watched the first two eps of the TZ reboot. Meh. Moderately entertaining, but not nearly as good as Black Mirror.


----------



## Saturn_V

Episode 1 "The Comedian" is on YouTube.






Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Warrior'* - Cinemax



> Inspired by the writings and work of martial arts icon Bruce Lee and set against the backdrop of San Francisco's Chinatown in the aftermath of the Civil War, Warrior tells the story of a young martial arts prodigy, newly arrived from China, who finds himself caught up in the bloody Tong Wars.


Starts tonight.


----------



## Anubys

Malcontent said:


> *'Warrior'* - Cinemax
> 
> Starts tonight.


oooh...thanks for the reminder...I totally forgot about this...

this show and Catch-22 (not until late May) are the 2 shows I'm worried I'll forget to record!


----------



## gweempose

Malcontent said:


> *'Warrior'* - Cinemax


Really looking forward to this. I loved Banshee!


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Code'* - CBS



> The military's brightest minds take on the United States' toughest legal challenges, inside the courtroom and out, in the only law office in the world where every attorney is trained as a prosecutor, a defense lawyer, an investigator - and a Marine. Operating out of Judge Advocate General Headquarters in Quantico, these active-duty Marines are attorneys who have chosen to serve their country in pursuit of military justice at home and abroad, often having to put aside their ideals for the sake of the truth.


Starts April 9, 2019.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Victim'* - BBC One / U.K.



> A grieving mother is accused of identifying online the man she believes killed her son. But is he really a notorious child murderer or a tragic victim of mistaken identity?
> 
> The Victim is a gripping, contemporary legal thriller told through the eyes of the plaintiff and the accused. Set in Edinburgh, within Scotland's unique legal system, the show offers a constantly surprising and twisting perspective on who is really 'the victim'.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## BrettStah

It's about time that they make a British legal/crime drama!


----------



## mattack

BrettStah said:


> It's about time that they make a British legal/crime drama!


Wait, Rumpole of the Bailey isn't enough for you?

(ok joke, I know it was 'just' the legal part... it was the only one I could think of.. except now I remember the British crime show that used to show on A&E years and years and years ago.)


----------



## Hcour

Crimeny. Rumpole of the Bailey. That's bringing back some old memories. Probably the first Brit series I ever watched. Loved it.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Queens Of Mystery'* - Acorn TV



> Queens of Mystery follows Matilda Stone, a perennially single female detective, and her three aunts, who are well-known crime writers that help her solve whodunit style murders as well as set her up on blind dates. The Amelie-esque style contemporary murder mystery series will feature quirky characters, fast-paced dialogue and darkly comic murders.


It's also available by wizardry.


----------



## Amnesia

Malcontent said:


> *'Queens Of Mystery'* - Acorn TV
> (...)
> It's also available by wizardry.


This week (at least in my area) Comcast cable subscribers can access a range of premium services for free, including Acorn TV...


----------



## Mikeguy

Malcontent said:


> *'Queens Of Mystery'* - Acorn TV
> 
> It's also available by wizardry.


An updated quasi-"Murder She Wrote" hits the UK! (Ironic, as Angela Lansbury was born in London, moving to the U.S. as a mid-teenager.)


----------



## Malcontent

*'Don't Forget The Driver'* - BBC Two / U.K.



> A dark comedy set in sunny seaside Bognor Regis. It explores what it means to live, work and parent at a point when the entire UK population is having to come to terms with the changing colour of their passports.
> 
> Coach driver and single dad Peter Green leads a life of ordinary routine; clip on ties, limp packed lunches, vehicle checks, roundtrip coach journeys ferrying church groups to donkey sanctuaries and Japanese tourists to Canterbury Cathedral.
> 
> Green is at full stretch just about coping with his disaffected daughter Kayla (bored to a state of almost total inertia in a place that has nothing for her) and Audrey, his mum, whose life is rapidly descending into confusion and fear. The discovery of a dead body on the docile Bognor shoreline and an unsettling meeting with a new arrival in town throws Green's life into chaos - a lost soul in need of assistance, who he could help. But will he...Can he?


The first season is available by wizardry.


----------



## lambertman

ABC announces June 12 premiere dates for new game show revivals “Card Sharks” with Joel McHale, and “Press Your Luck” with host TBA.


----------



## Amnesia

I love TBA---he's the best!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Amnesia said:


> I love TBA---he's the best!


Then why does he keep getting replaced? Has he ever actually DONE a job?


----------



## dswallow

BrettStah said:


> It's about time that they make a British legal/crime drama!


We'll probably be hit by a zillion Brexit dramas next year.


----------



## series5orpremier

When selecting a host... no whammies.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Black Summer'* - Netflix



> Set in the dark, early days of a zombie apocalypse, BLACK SUMMER stars Jaime King as Rose, a mother torn from her daughter who embarks upon a harrowing journey to find her. Thrust alongside a small group of other survivors, these complete strangers must find the strength they need to fight their way back to loved ones. But in order for Rose and her team to brave this hostile new world, they will need to make brutal decisions to contend with zombies - and each other.


Season 1 now available on Netflix.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> *'Black Summer'* - Netflix
> 
> Season 1 now available on Netflix.


Bear in mind that this is a prequel to Z Nation, whatever that might mean to you (to me, it means no thanks!)...


----------



## Malcontent

*'L.A.'s Finest'* - Spectrum

Stars Jessica Alba and Gabrielle Union.

Starts May 13, 2019.



> From the producers of "Bad Boys," "L.A.'s Finest" follows Syd Burnett (Gabrielle Union), last seen in Miami taking down a drug cartel, who has seemingly left her complicated past behind to become an LAPD detective. Paired with a new partner, Nancy McKenna (Jessica Alba), a working mom with an equally complex history, Syd is forced to confront how her unapologetic lifestyle may be masking a greater personal secret. Taking on the most dangerous criminals in Los Angeles while skirting the rules, and speed limits, Syd and Nancy become a force to be reckoned with - on the streets, and in each other's lives.
> 
> The first three installments in the 13-episode series will be exclusively available to Spectrum video subscribers free On Demand (and without ads) on May 13, after which new episodes will release every Monday until the finale.





> Debuting in 2019, Spectrum Originals is a premier destination for premium original series available exclusively to Spectrum video subscribers on-demand and ad-free. This free service will launch with the Sony and Bruckheimer-produced drama "L.A.'s Finest," starring Gabrielle Union and Jessica Alba.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Bosch'* - Amazon

Season 5 starts April 19, 2019.


----------



## Allanon

*Catch-22* - Hulu - May 17, 2019


> Based on the acclaimed Joseph Heller novel, Catch-22 follows the adventures and misadventures of a US air squadron in Italy in World War II.


----------



## Hcour

Reallllly looking forward to this one.


----------



## Amnesia

That's some catch, that Catch-22...


----------



## Mikeguy

Hcour said:


> Reallllly looking forward to this one.


Dang, from the preview it looks like such quality treatment.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Chambers'* - Netflix



> Chambers centers on a young heart attack survivor who becomes consumed by the mystery surrounding the heart that saved her life. However, the closer she gets to uncovering the truth about her donor's sudden death, the more she starts taking on the characteristics of the deceased - some of which are troublingly sinister.


Season 1 is available on Netflix.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Dead to Me'* - Netflix



> Two women meet at a support group after tragic losses and become unlikely friends despite their polar-opposite personalities.
> 
> Dead to Me is about a powerful friendship that blossoms between a tightly wound widow and a free spirit with a shocking secret.


Starring Christina Applegate and Linda Cardellini.

Season 1 is now available on Netflix.


----------



## lambertman

lambertman said:


> ABC announces June 12 premiere dates for new game show revivals "Card Sharks" with Joel McHale, and "Press Your Luck" with host TBA.


As expected, TBA has been replaced.  Elizabeth Banks is the new host of PYL.


----------



## That Don Guy

Should have put this part here (instead of the cancelled/renewed thread):

ABC announces another _black'ish_ spinoff, _mixed'ish_, focusing on Rainbow growing up in a mixed-race household


----------



## Mikeguy

That Don Guy said:


> Should have put this part here (instead of the cancelled/renewed thread):
> 
> ABC announces another _black'ish_ spinoff, _mixed'ish_, focusing on Rainbow growing up in a mixed-race household


In the theme of, "Young Sheldon." Done "black'ish."


----------



## mtnagel

Malcontent said:


> *'Dead to Me'* - Netflix
> 
> Starring Christina Applegate and Linda Cardellini.
> 
> Season 1 is now available on Netflix.


Started watching last night. 3 episodes in and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Johncv

Allanon said:


> *Catch-22* - Hulu - May 17, 2019


Just wish Hulu would add 5.1 surround sound.


----------



## mrizzo80

Malcontent said:


> *'Dead to Me'* - Netflix
> 
> Starring Christina Applegate and Linda Cardellini.
> 
> Season 1 is now available on Netflix.


Love Linda Cardellini from _ER _and _Bloodline_. I'll be checking this out.


----------



## Amnesia

lambertman said:


> As expected, TBA has been replaced.  Elizabeth Banks is the new host of PYL.


That's great! I like her a lot more than TBA...


----------



## minimeh

Amnesia said:


> That's great! I like her a lot more than TBA...


But I've always thought that TBA held such great promise.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## lambertman

Walton Goggins' new sitcom "The Unicorn" was picked up yesterday by CBS. Very interested to see him work in a sitcom format.

Here's the story from when the pilot was announced: Walton Goggins To Headline CBS Comedy Pilot 'The Unicorn'; Reverts To Single-Cam - Deadline

CBS's other new fall shows are detailed here: Breaking News - Development Update: Thursday, May 9 - Four Comedies, Three Dramas Kick Off CBS Series Orders | TheFutonCritic.com


----------



## madscientist

He could always be funny in his other roles even if they weren't comedies, so I hope he'll do well here. The premise doesn't look like the kind of show I'm usually interested in but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Mikeguy

lambertman said:


> CBS's other new fall shows are detailed here: Breaking News - Development Update: Thursday, May 9 - Four Comedies, Three Dramas Kick Off CBS Series Orders | TheFutonCritic.com


A nice listing--thanks!

Patricia Heaton is back (what's it been, 17 minutes?), in "Carol's Second Act." And "Evil" sounds interesting as well (as I'm getting older, I keep on seeming to like the exploration of a tangent of religion).

Much of it sounds like stuff, again, that could and might have been done 10-20-30 years ago. But so much is in the details, _and in the writing_, baby--please get it right. Writers are so much the unsung heroes.


----------



## madscientist

So FBI:Most Wanted got kick-started in an episode of FBI this season? I have to assume that was always the plan given the way that episode was put together.


----------



## getbak

NBC has picked up a new sitcom starring Kenan Thompson, "The Kenan Show". I assume that means he'll finally be leaving SNL after 16 seasons (the longest-running cast member of all time).


----------



## DevdogAZ

lambertman said:


> Walton Goggins' new sitcom "The Unicorn" was picked up yesterday by CBS. Very interested to see him work in a sitcom format.
> 
> Here's the story from when the pilot was announced: Walton Goggins To Headline CBS Comedy Pilot 'The Unicorn'; Reverts To Single-Cam - Deadline
> 
> CBS's other new fall shows are detailed here: Breaking News - Development Update: Thursday, May 9 - Four Comedies, Three Dramas Kick Off CBS Series Orders | TheFutonCritic.com


Walton Goggins was in Vice Principals on HBO, which was basically a single-camera sitcom.


----------



## TAsunder

DevdogAZ said:


> Walton Goggins was in Vice Principals on HBO, which was basically a single-camera sitcom.


He was the only reason I made it through two episodes of that before giving up on the show. I have no doubt he can pull of sitcom dad.


----------



## spartanstew

lambertman said:


> Walton Goggins' new sitcom "The Unicorn" was picked up yesterday by CBS. Very interested to see him work in a sitcom format.





DevdogAZ said:


> Walton Goggins was in Vice Principals on HBO, which was basically a single-camera sitcom.


Exactly. He's no stranger to comedic sitcoms.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Harrow'* - Australia

Season 2 has started and is available by wizardry.



> Harrow tells the story of Dr. Daniel Harrow, who is no ordinary forensic pathologist. Brilliant. Unorthodox. And a murderer? Harrow's total disregard for authority and his unfailing empathy for the dead help him solve even the most bizarre of cases. He is driven to give victims a voice and will bend every rule to get to the truth of what happened to them. But when a terrible secret from his past threatens his family, his career and himself, Harrow needs all his wit, wile and forensic genius not to solve a crime but to keep it buried.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Walton Goggins was in Vice Principals on HBO, which was basically a single-camera sitcom.


I was wondering who Walton Goggins is, since everyone in the thread seems to mentioning him like it should be someone I should know. I scrolled through his IMDB listing and realized that outside of some guest appearances in movies and TV shows I watch, I have not watched ONE of his regular series. But I see why people would recognize him as he was a regular in some popular series.


----------



## Tony_T

First time I saw him was The Shield.
If you have Hulu, it's a great police drama (with Michael Chiklis)


----------



## Steveknj

Tony_T said:


> First time I saw him was The Shield.
> If you have Hulu, it's a great police drama (with Michael Chiklis)


Not really my kind of show, but that's for the tip.


----------



## aaronwt

innocentfreak said:


> *A Discovery of Witches *on Sky One started 9/14
> *
> 
> *


I have been watching this and enjoying it from Philo on AMC this Spring. I didn't realize it was actually broadcast last year.


----------



## Unbeliever

Fox announced a 9-1-1 spin-off: "9-1-1 Lone Star" with Rob Lowe as a lead.

New Fox drama spotlights Austin, but will the show be filmed here?

Set in Austin, but filmed in Los Angeles. Great, another show to tweak my local knowledge OCD of *both* places.

--Carlos "Hook'em Horns" V.


----------



## series5orpremier

NBC Fall New Shows

Bluff City Law, Monday 10pm ET





Perfect Harmony, Thursday 8:30pm ET





Sunnyside, Thursday 9:30pm ET





The only one I'll even try out is Perfect Harmony. Clearly a Pitch Perfect rip-off, they even hired Anna Camp, but some good singing might make it tolerable.


----------



## series5orpremier

FOX Fall New Shows

Prodigal Son, Monday 9pm ET





Not Just Me, Wednesday 9pm ET





Bless The Harts, Sunday 8:30pm ET


----------



## Tony_T

The purple haired girl in "Bless the Harts" reminds me of the old MTV "Daria"


----------



## spartanstew

series5orpremier said:


> NBC Fall New Shows
> The only one I'll even try out is Perfect Harmony.


Ditto.



series5orpremier said:


> FOX Fall New Shows
> 
> Prodigal Son, Monday 9pm ET
> 
> Not Just Me, Wednesday 9pm ET


I'll probably give these two a shot.


----------



## Tony_T

2 Part HBO Documentary, Tomorrow, May 14th


----------



## DancnDude

Sunnyside 
*Created by Mike Schur*

Enough said. I'm in.


----------



## series5orpremier

ABC Fall New Shows

Mixed-ish, Tuesday 9pm ET





Emergence, Tuesday 10pm ET





Stumptown, Wednesday 10pm ET





I might give Emergence (Allison Tolman) and Stumptown (Cobie Smulders) a shot. Emergence was developed for NBC by ABC Studios. The development pipeline at ABC is reportedly so barren that the new management picked up Emergence when NBC passed on the pilot.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Stumptown was/is a great comic book...


----------



## DevdogAZ

series5orpremier said:


> I might give Emergence (Allison Tolman) and Stumptown (Cobie Smulders) a shot. Emergence was developed for NBC by ABC Studios. The development pipeline at ABC is reportedly so barren that the new management picked up Emergence when NBC passed on the pilot.


Given how few shows from competing studios survive these days, I'm not sure why the studios even bother pitching their shows to competing networks.


----------



## Craigbob

Unbeliever said:


> Fox announced a 9-1-1 spin-off: "9-1-1 Lone Star" with Rob Lowe as a lead.
> 
> New Fox drama spotlights Austin, but will the show be filmed here?
> 
> Set in Austin, but filmed in Los Angeles. Great, another show to tweak my local knowledge OCD of *both* places.
> 
> --Carlos "Hook'em Horns" V.


You and me both. I've been trying to get out of Cali and back to Austin, but prices there are just as bad as here.


----------



## smak

I'm glad to see that Gary Cole finally got work.

In 2018-2019 he's only been on:

Mixed-Ish
Suits
Fam
Veep
The Good Fight
Family Guy
Bob's Burgers
Love Death & Robots
American Dad
Chicago Fire


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## series5orpremier

CBS Fall New Shows

Bob :hearteyes: Abishola, Monday 8:30pm ET





All Rise, Monday 9pm ET





The Unicorn, Thursday 8:30pm ET





Carol's Second Act, Thursday 9:30pm ET





Evil, Thursday 10pm ET





I'll give Bob a few eps; otherwise nothing here looks good to me.


----------



## ADG

"My colleague Ben and I investigate unexplained phenomenon". The fact that in the trailer (and, apparently, opening episode) the EXPERT in investigating unexplained phenomena can't even say it right (meaning NOBODY on the set corrected the bad writing) means this show is off the table for me


----------



## Steveknj

So far, less than enthused with anything new the OTA nets are showing in the fall.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

The only thing that's grabbed me so far is Stumptown, and that's because I'm a big fan of the comics...


----------



## Hcour

Steveknj said:


> So far, less than enthused with anything new the OTA nets are showing in the fall.


I'm never enthused anymore about network shows because I know if do get enthused the basterds will cancel it.


----------



## Tony_T

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The only thing that's grabbed me so far is Stumptown, and that's because I'm a big fan of the comics...


I'm not a comics reader, but Stumptown was the only trailer that was posted that looked interesting. (...also it reminded me of Howard and Bernadette singing Neil Diamond in TBBT )


----------



## longrider

Emergence looks like it could be interesting, nothing else looked good


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> I'm not a comics reader, but Stumptown was the only trailer that was posted that looked interesting. (...also it reminded me of Howard and Bernadette singing Neil Diamond in TBBT )


Haven't actually watched the trailer yet...

[watches trailer]

OK, yeah, that's Stumptown. 

But why is it that in movies or television, when people find themselves in that situation, it never, ever occurs to them to HIT THE FREAKIN' BRAKES?


----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The only thing that's grabbed me so far is Stumptown, and that's because I'm a big fan of the comics...


wait...you read comics?

It's a good trailer but I don't really like watching 1 hour dramas on network TV...you didn't like sunnyside?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> wait...you read comics?
> 
> It's a good trailer but I don't really like watching 1 hour dramas on network TV...you didn't like sunnyside?


Some sitcoms I dislike, but most of them I despise.

I've been known to read a comic or two...


----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Some sitcoms I dislike, but most of them I despise.
> 
> I've been known to read a comic or two...


Apropos of nothing...have you watched the movie "40 year old virgin" by any chance?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> Apropos of nothing...have you watched the movie "40 year old virgin" by any chance?


Nope...would it be appropriate to watch with my grandchildren? (Aged 9-13)


----------



## scooterboy

I like Patricia Heaton. I really do. But it seems like she's been on TV for about 73 years now.

I'm just _tired_ of her.


----------



## Craigbob

Stumptown looks like a hoot. I've never read the comic it's based on, but it's funny as soon as the trailer started I knew immediately where they were because I've driven down that street a few times.

Emergence looks like another in a long line of Lost type SF-mysteries ala. Flashfoward (which murdered the book horrendously), The Event, The 4400,etc.... I'll probably give it a try but don't expect much.

Prodigal Son looks like its worth a shot.

And The Unicorn (even though I tend to dislike sitcoms, I love Walt Goggins as an actor).


----------



## series5orpremier

The CW Fall New Shows

Batwoman, Sunday 8pm ET





Nancy Drew, Wednesday 9pm ET





I generally avoid The CW shows, havn't been a regular viewer since Nikita, but Nancy Drew doesn't look half bad.


----------



## spartanstew

series5orpremier said:


> I'll give Bob a few eps;


The trailer was plenty for me.


----------



## Hcour

series5orpremier said:


> The CW Fall New Shows


I wonder if they'll cast any young beautiful actors in their new fall shows.


----------



## Malcontent




----------



## Malcontent

Batwoman is coming Sundays this fall to The CW.


----------



## realityboy

Malcontent said:


> Batwoman is coming Sundays this fall to The CW.


The trolls are already upset.

Batwoman Trailer Suffers Massive Comment Bombing on YouTube


----------



## Hcour

Holy Misogony, Batman!


----------



## TAsunder

I can’t reckon what Watchmen is actually going to be like but I’m pretty excited. It’s already better than the atrocious movie adaptation.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

There was a lengthy trailer for a science fiction show before Game of Thrones last night. I was trying to figure out what it could be...what sci-fi shows have been announced recently? I was drawing a complete blank...nothing about it looked familiar.

Turned out to be...Season 3 of Westworld!


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Hot Zone'* - National Geographic



> Based on the international bestseller by Richard Preston, The Hot Zone recounts the terrifying true story of the origins of the Ebola virus, a highly infectious, deadly virus from the central African rain forest and its first arrival on U.S. soil. In 1989, when this killer suddenly appears in chimpanzees in a scientific lab in the suburbs of Washington, D.C. - a stone's throw away from the White House - there is no known cure. A heroic U.S. Army veterinarian, working with a secret military SWAT team, puts herself in mortal peril when she tries to head off the outbreak before it spreads to the human population.


Stars Julianna Margulies.

Starts tomorrow.


----------



## spartanstew

I had no idea National Geographic Channel had programming like that.


----------



## astrohip

Malcontent said:


> *'The Hot Zone'* - National Geographic
> Stars Julianna Margulies.
> Starts tomorrow.


This is six episodes, and airs over three nights this week. Two eps each night, Mon/Tues/Wed. If you let them build up, make sure your default SP isn't set to "Keep at Most 5".


----------



## Malcontent

*'The InBetween'* - NBC



> Cassie Bedford was born with a rare ability. She has visions... whether she likes it or not. Sometimes Cassie sees events that have previously occurred or will happen in the future. Sometimes she encounters unsettled spirits who need her help. When her father, Detective Tom Hackett, and his new partner, former FBI agent Damien Asante, need assistance solving a dark and puzzling murder, Cassie reluctantly agrees to use her abilities and helps solve some of the city's most challenging cases.


Starts tonight.


----------



## vertigo235

Malcontent said:


> *'The InBetween'* - NBC
> 
> Starts tonight.


This has been done to death, pun intended.


----------



## Howie

I'm going to try it anyway. What the heck.


----------



## longrider

I will be trying it too, thanks for the notice. As far as being done to death, the only similar one I can remember was Medium. What am i forgetting?


----------



## eddyj

longrider said:


> I will be trying it too, thanks for the notice. As far as being done to death, the only similar one I can remember was Medium. What am i forgetting?


There was The Ghost Whisperer(?) that came out at the same time as Medium, IIRC.

edit: I guess The Dead Zone might qualify, but I think that was a bit different.


----------



## vertigo235

Pushing Daisy's is another one

iZombie

Medium?

at least 10 others I'm probably not thinking of at the moment lol


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

vertigo235 said:


> iZombie


???

The comic book had ghosts, but anybody could talk to them.

No ghosts in the TV show, though...


----------



## vertigo235

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ???
> 
> The comic book had ghosts, but anybody could talk to them.
> 
> No ghosts in the TV show, though...


I only watched some of this show, but the premise seemed that she could eat people's brains and then she could see their memories or something.


----------



## Mikeguy

"The Ghost and Mrs. Muir."* 

* Well, she speaks to a ghost.

As to "Medium": _no one_ can beat Patricia Arquette when it comes to waking up from a bad dream.


----------



## javabird

Malcontent said:


> *'The Hot Zone'* - National Geographic
> 
> Stars Julianna Margulies.
> 
> Starts tomorrow.


Looking forward to this. The book was fantastic.


----------



## ADG

javabird said:


> Looking forward to this. The book was fantastic.


It was very well done. Probably could have been an hour shorter, but still excellent.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Swamp Thing'* - DC Universe



> When CDC researcher Abby Arcane returns to her childhood home of Houma, Louisiana, in order to investigate a deadly swamp-borne virus, she develops a surprising bond with scientist Alec Holland - only to have him tragically taken from her. But as powerful forces descend on Houma, intent on exploiting the swamp's mysterious properties for their own purposes, Abby will discover that the swamp holds mystical secrets, both horrifying and wondrous - and the potential love of her life may not be dead after all.


The first episode is available from DC Universe streaming. It's also available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Evil'* - CBS / Fall 2019



> A psychological mystery from Michelle and Robert King, the creators of The Good Wife and The Good Fight.
> 
> The new drama focuses on a skeptical female psychologist who joins a priest-in-training and a carpenter as they investigate the Church's backlog of unexplained mysteries, including supposed miracles, demonic possessions, and haunting. Their job is to assess if there's a logical explanation or if something truly supernatural is at work.


----------



## innocentfreak

Nos4A2 starts tonight on AMC.



> Based on Joe Hill's 2013 best-selling novel of the same name, NOS4A2 follows Vic McQueen, played by Cummings (The Goldfinch), a gifted young woman who discovers she has a supernatural ability to find lost things. This ability puts her on a collision course with the evil and immortal Charlie Manx, played by Emmy(R)-nominee Quinto (Star Trek, American Horror Story). Manx is a supernatural villain who feeds off the souls of children then deposits what remains of them into Christmasland - a twisted place of Manx's imagination where every day is Christmas Day and unhappiness is against the law. Vic strives to defeat Manx and rescue his victims - without losing her mind or falling victim to him herself.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Perpetual Grace LTD'* - Epix



> James, a disgraced firefighter turned grifter, seizes a chance, illicit opportunity to reverse his life's worsening course as he attempts to prey upon Pastor Byron Brown, who turns out to be far more dangerous than he appears.


Coming June 2, 2019 only on EPIX. Starring Sir Ben Kingsley, Jimmi Simpson, two-time Academy Award nominee Jacki Weaver, Luis Guzman, and Kurtwood Smith.


----------



## DevdogAZ

^^ For fans of the Amazon show Patriot, Perpetual Grace is by the same creator/writer - Steven Conrad.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

innocentfreak said:


> Nos4A2 starts tonight on AMC.


I thought (so far) it's a promising show...better than the critics have made it sound, although I think they've seen more episodes than we have.

By the way, Joe Hill (who wrote the novel) also wrote a prequel comic book series called The Wraith...which didn't do much for me, but YMMV.


----------



## spartanstew

I didn't really care for NOS4A2 when I read it, but I'll watch.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

*'Carnival Row'* - Amazon Prime



> Orlando Bloom and Cara Delevingne star in "Carnival Row," a Victorian fantasy world filled with mythological immigrant creatures whose rich homelands were invaded by the empires of man. This growing immigrant population struggles to coexist with humans in the grimiest section of the city -- forbidden to live, love, or fly with freedom. But even in darkness, hope lives, as a human detective, Rycroft Philostrate, and a refugee faerie named Vignette Stonemoss rekindle a dangerous affair despite an increasingly intolerant society. Vignette harbors a secret that endangers Philo's standing during his most important case yet: a string of gruesome murders threatening the uneasy peace of the Row. As Philo investigates, he reveals a monster no one could imagine.


August 30


----------



## Tony_T

The Cold Blue (HBO)

Directed by Erik Nelson (_Dreams with Sharp Teeth_, _A Gray State_), _The Cold Blue_ takes an inside look at the daily life of men of the Eighth Air Force, who flew mission after deadly mission in World War II. The film features newly restored 4K footage and outtakes, shot by director William Wyler (Oscar winner for _The Best Years of Our Lives_, _Ben-Hur_ and _Mrs. Miniver_) for his 1944 documentary _The Memphis Belle: A Story of a Flying Fortress_.

In 1943, William Wyler, one of Hollywood's most renowned and versatile directors, went to Europe to document the air war in progress. Wyler and his crew flew actual combat missions on B-17s, during which one of his cinematographers was killed. Incredibly, all of the raw color footage Wyler shot for _The Memphis Belle_ was recently discovered in the vaults of the National Archives. After a frame-by-frame restoration, Nelson has constructed a compelling new film out of the material.

A meditation on youth, war and trauma, the film is a tribute to one of the world's great filmmakers and the men of the Eighth Air Force. In recent interviews, nine of the few surviving Eighth Air Force veterans recall the harrowing experiences that Wyler and his cameramen captured in the summer of 1943.

_The Cold Blue_ is a production of Paul G. Allen's Vulcan Productions and Creative Differences; produced by Peter Hankoff; executive produced by Paul G. Allen, Carole Tomko, Rocky Collins, Catherine Wyler, Clark Bunting and Dave Harding; directed and produced by Erik Nelson.


----------



## Malcontent

*'City on a Hill'* - Showtime



> In the early 1990s, Boston was rife with violent criminals emboldened by local law enforcement agencies in which corruption and racism was the norm - and then it all changed in what was called the "Boston Miracle." In this fictional account, Assistant District Attorney Decourcy Ward comes from Brooklyn and forms an unlikely alliance with a corrupt yet venerated FBI veteran, Jackie Rohr. Together, they take on a family of armored car robbers in a case that grows to involve, and ultimately subvert, the entire criminal justice system of Boston.


Stars Kevin Bacon.

Starts June 16, 2019.

The first episode is available early via On Demand, ect. It's also available by wizardry.


----------



## Allanon

*Jett* - June 14 - Cinemax


> Carla Gugino heads the cast as an ex-con (and professional thief) who is reluctantly drawn back into a life of crime in this action thriller from Sebastian Gutierrez (_Gothika_). Giancarlo Esposito and Gil Bellows also star.


----------



## Allanon

*Too Old To Die Young* - June 14 - Amazon Prime Video


> Miles Teller stars as a police officer who crosses paths with the man who killed his partner in a very diverse Los Angeles criminal underworld populated by the Yakuza, members of the Russian mafia, Mexican cartel assassins, and other unsavory characters.


----------



## Steveknj

Tony_T said:


> The Cold Blue (HBO)
> 
> Directed by Erik Nelson (_Dreams with Sharp Teeth_, _A Gray State_), _The Cold Blue_ takes an inside look at the daily life of men of the Eighth Air Force, who flew mission after deadly mission in World War II. The film features newly restored 4K footage and outtakes, shot by director William Wyler (Oscar winner for _The Best Years of Our Lives_, _Ben-Hur_ and _Mrs. Miniver_) for his 1944 documentary _The Memphis Belle: A Story of a Flying Fortress_.
> 
> In 1943, William Wyler, one of Hollywood's most renowned and versatile directors, went to Europe to document the air war in progress. Wyler and his crew flew actual combat missions on B-17s, during which one of his cinematographers was killed. Incredibly, all of the raw color footage Wyler shot for _The Memphis Belle_ was recently discovered in the vaults of the National Archives. After a frame-by-frame restoration, Nelson has constructed a compelling new film out of the material.
> 
> A meditation on youth, war and trauma, the film is a tribute to one of the world's great filmmakers and the men of the Eighth Air Force. In recent interviews, nine of the few surviving Eighth Air Force veterans recall the harrowing experiences that Wyler and his cameramen captured in the summer of 1943.
> 
> _The Cold Blue_ is a production of Paul G. Allen's Vulcan Productions and Creative Differences; produced by Peter Hankoff; executive produced by Paul G. Allen, Carole Tomko, Rocky Collins, Catherine Wyler, Clark Bunting and Dave Harding; directed and produced by Erik Nelson.


Looks interesting. HBO doesn't broadcast in 4K so wondering why that matters. Maybe for eventual disc release?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Allanon said:


> *Too Old To Die Young* - June 14 - Amazon Prime Video


This is created by the great comic book writer Ed Brubaker...


----------



## Saturn_V

Steveknj said:


> Looks interesting. HBO doesn't broadcast in 4K so wondering why that matters. Maybe for eventual disc release?


The original 16mm footage is on the verge of unplayable and it was the subject of an intensive digital preservation. (and The Cold Blue did see a one-day theatrical event release)

Damaged Film Repair - How Archivists Saved Damaged WWII Film for 'The Cold Blue'


----------



## Steveknj

Saturn_V said:


> The original 16mm footage is on the verge of unplayable and it was the subject of an intensive digital preservation. (and The Cold Blue did see a one-day theatrical event release)
> 
> Damaged Film Repair - How Archivists Saved Damaged WWII Film for 'The Cold Blue'


Thanks for the info. What's the premiere date on HBO?


----------



## Tony_T

Premier was June 6th (anniversary of D Day)
Still running on HBO and on HBO GO


----------



## Steveknj

Tony_T said:


> Premier was June 6th (anniversary of D Day)
> Still running on HBO and on HBO GO


thanks, somehow I missed it. I'll go set up a record for it now


----------



## danielhart

Steveknj said:


> thanks, somehow I missed it. I'll go set up a record for it now


Me too!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Pennyworth'* - Epix



> Pennyworth follows Bruce Wayne's legendary butler, Alfred Pennyworth, a former British SAS soldier who forms a security company and goes to work with Thomas Wayne, Bruce's billionaire father, in 1960's London.


Coming July 28 only on EPIX. Starring Jack Bannon, Paloma Faith, Ben Aldridge, Hainsley Lloyd Bennett, Ryan Fletcher, Jason Flemyng and Polly Walker.


----------



## Amnesia

EPIX or magic...


----------



## BrettStah

EPIX can now be added to the new Apple TV service, or Amazon Prime. Perfect for cord cutters - turn it on for a month or two to catch up on the 2-3 shows they have, then turn it off.


----------



## Tony_T

*NYT Review*
Review: Rebooting 'Das Boot,' on Land and Sea


----------



## mattack

spartanstew said:


> I had no idea National Geographic Channel had programming like that.


I'm not sure what you mean by "like that". Do you just mean original/dramatic (non-documentary) shows?

Just checking my Tivo with the iOS app.. I see Mars (still have S2 on my Tivo, from late 2018). (Genius was History, another one I thought might be on Nat Geo).


----------



## spartanstew

mattack said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "like that". Do you just mean original/dramatic (non-documentary) shows?


Correct. I thought it was just things like Planet Earth and Wild Kingdom.


----------



## Allanon

spartanstew said:


> Correct. I thought it was just things like Planet Earth and Wild Kingdom.


They also did the Mars TV series.


----------



## jlb

Tony_T said:


> *NYT Review*
> Review: Rebooting 'Das Boot,' on Land and Sea


ooooooh.... Yeah, Peterson's Das Boot was a masterpiece and it's hard to match that, but this sounds decent to me. I'll definitely give it a whirl.


----------



## Tony_T

Malcontent said:


> *'City on a Hill'* - Showtime
> 
> Stars Kevin Bacon.
> 
> Starts June 16, 2019.
> 
> The first episode is available early via On Demand, ect. It's also available by wizardry.


Very good e1
I don't know why, but I like Bacon.


----------



## mattack

Allanon said:


> They also did the Mars TV series.


I mentioned specifically that show two above.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Boys'* - Amazon



> In a world where superheroes embrace the darker side of their massive celebrity and fame, THE BOYS centers on a group of vigilantes known informally as "The Boys," who set out to take down corrupt superheroes with no more than their blue-collar grit and a willingness to fight dirty. THE BOYS is a fun and irreverent take on what happens when superheroes - who are as popular as celebrities, as influential as politicians and as revered as Gods - abuse their superpowers rather than use them for good. It's the powerless against the super powerful as The Boys embark on a heroic quest to expose the truth about "The Seven," and Vought - the multi-billion dollar conglomerate that manages these superheroes.


07-26-2019.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> *'The Boys'* - Amazon
> 
> 07-26-2019.


Interesting...I don't know if they've changed it for the show or if it's just a bad description, but in the comics The Boys aren't vigilantes; they're a government black-ops agency charged with keeping superheroes in line.

And there are other things in the description that are not in line with the premise of the comics, but that would be getting into spoiler territory since it may be revealed that things are not as they seem...


----------



## Malcontent

*'Wild Bill'* - ITV / U.K.



> Newly-appointed as Chief of Police in rural England, US cop Bill Hixon arrives in Boston, Lincolnshire with his 14 year-old daughter in tow, hoping they can flee their painful recent past. But this unfamiliar, unimpressed community will force Bill to question everything about himself and leave him asking whether it's Boston that needs Bill, or Bill that needs Boston.


Stars Rob Lowe.

The first two episodes are available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Euphoria'* - HBO



> Based on the 2012 Israeli series of the same name, Euphoria is a look at the brutality and pleasures of teen existence today. It follows a group of high school students as they attempt to cope through drugs, sex and violence in an effort to make sense of an uncertain future.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## Steveknj

Malcontent said:


> *'Euphoria'* - HBO
> 
> The first episode has aired.


I watched the first episode. Not really sure who their audience will be. I get the feeling I am not their core demo and it seems to be geared toward teenegers. Yet, I'd never let my teenager watch something like that (although I'm sure plenty will on the sly). It's another in a long line in dark shows, about extremely flawed people that I just don't care anything about. But I'm sure some may find it fascinating. I'll watch one more episode to see if there's any redeeming value that this character might have.


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> *NYT Review*
> Review: Rebooting 'Das Boot,' on Land and Sea


I'm up to ep 5 "Loyalty"
Good show, but you need to be ready for a lot of subtitles.


----------



## MikeMar

Steveknj said:


> I watched the first episode. Not really sure who their audience will be. I get the feeling I am not their core demo and it seems to be geared toward teenegers. Yet, I'd never let my teenager watch something like that (although I'm sure plenty will on the sly). It's another in a long line in dark shows, about extremely flawed people that I just don't care anything about. But I'm sure some may find it fascinating. I'll watch one more episode to see if there's any redeeming value that this character might have.


I heard it somewhat compared to the movie Kids
Can anyone who has seen both comment?


----------



## jr461

Malcontent said:


> *'Wild Bill'* - ITV / U.K.
> 
> Stars Rob Lowe.
> 
> The first two episodes are available by wizardry.


This actually looks like it could be good. Hopefully at some point it's picked up by a streaming service that doesn't require "wizardry".


----------



## Allanon

*The Rook* - Starz - June 30


> The Rook tells the story of Myfanwy Thomas, a woman who wakes up in London with no memory of who she is and no explanation for the circle of dead bodies around her. When Myfanwy discovers she's a high ranking official in Britain's secret service for people with paranormal abilities, she'll have to navigate the dangerous and complex world of the agency to uncover who wiped her memory and why.


----------



## Mikeguy

Allanon said:


> *The Rook* - Starz - June 30


With Olivia Munn (supporting role). :up:


----------



## innocentfreak

*What Just Happened??! With Fred Savage* starts June 30th on Fox



> This half-hour hybrid comedy/talk show hosted by Fred Savage is dedicated to exploring the fandom surrounding fictional sci-fi thriller "The Flare." The TV show is based on fictional author TJ Whitford's sci-fi book series "The Moon Is the Sun at Night," which has been a favorite of Savage's since childhood. The book revolves around a solar event and its effects on Earth, which slowly unfolds into a post-apocalyptic battle for human survival. The aftershow features multiple segments, including authentic sit-down celebrity interviews, set visits to "The Flare," interviews with the "cast," discussions with fans, and more.


To sum it up it is a parody of the after show talk shows.


----------



## innocentfreak

*The Loudest Voice* starts June 30th on Showtime



> This seven-part limited series is about Roger Ailes, the founder of Fox News. It focuses on the past decade in which Ailes arguably became the Republican Party's de facto leader, and the sexual harassment accusations that brought his career to an end. Starring Russell Crowe, Naomi Watts, and Sienna Miller. The Loudest Voice premieres Sunday, June 30 at 10/9c only on Showtime.


----------



## Howie

That looks like it might be good.


----------



## Tony_T

Allanon said:


> *The Rook* - Starz - June 30


Review: In 'The Rook,' a Woman Has Powers, if She Can Remember Them


----------



## Malcontent

*'London Kills'* - Acorn TV

Season 2 is now available. It's also available by wizardry.



> Season 2 Premieres July 15th. London's best detectives take on its worst crimes in this sleek mystery series from the creator of Suspects. DI David Bradford (Hugo Speer, Father Brown) heads an elite murder squad, but the one case he can't crack is the one closest to him - the disappearance of his wife. Also starring Sharon Small (The Inspector Lynley Mysteries) and Bailey Patrick (Bodyguard).


----------



## Malcontent

*'Pandora'* - CW



> Set in the year 2199, Pandora is about a resourceful young woman who has lost everything but finds a new life at Earth's Space Training Academy where she and her friends learn to defend the galaxy from threats, both alien and human. When secrets about the nature of her own identity begin to surface, she must uncover the truth, and whether she will be humanity's savior or the instrument of its destruction.


Starts tonight.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

How on Earth (cough) did a network sci-fi show get within almost 12 hours of broadcast without me ever hearing of it?!?


----------



## Malcontent

*'Another Life'* - Netflix



> Another Life centers on astronaut Niko Breckinridge who is focused on searching for alien intelligence. She leads a crew on a mission to explore the genesis of an alien artifact. As Niko and her young crew investigate, they face unimaginable danger on what might very well be a one-way mission.


Stars 'Katee Sackhoff'.

Starts 07-25-2019.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Unsettling'* - HBO



> Becca, a 16-year-old girl, arrives at her new foster home located in a remote area. Her foster siblings are less than welcoming but none more so than the 11-year-old biological son of their foster parents. Becca tries to keep to herself and adjust to her new home, but strange things start to happen around her, and Becca is uncertain about who or what is responsible.


It's supposed to be on HBO. Maybe not in the USA. Not sure. I do know it's available by wizardry.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> *'The Unsettling'* - HBO
> 
> It's supposed to be on HBO. Maybe not in the USA. Not sure. I do know it's available by wizardry.


It's apparently a Portuguese show...


----------



## Malcontent

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's apparently a Portuguese show...


Yeah. The dialog is in English. Looks like the actress that played the daughter in 'The Americans' is in this show.


----------



## lambertman

HBO is putting a lot of their international series on the app and VOD*. This one's not there yet but it's probably going to show up eventually.

* - odd that they aren't doing any linear runs, wot with their multiple channels.


----------



## Steveknj

lambertman said:


> HBO is putting a lot of their international series on the app and VOD*. This one's not there yet but it's probably going to show up eventually.
> 
> * - odd that they aren't doing any linear runs, wot with their multiple channels.


My guess is that this is a lead up to their new app, and they are getting us ready for exclusive content for just the app (and the $17 fee per month that comes with it).


----------



## Malcontent




----------



## eddyj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> How on Earth (cough) did a network sci-fi show get within almost 12 hours of broadcast without me ever hearing of it?!?


After the first episode, I wish I had not heard!


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## Anubys

Malcontent said:


> *'Another Life'* - Netflix
> 
> Stars 'Katee Sackhoff'.
> 
> Starts 07-25-2019.


Just watched the first 2 episodes...I'll keep watching, but I'm hoping it gets better.

Anyone hear of South Side? the first episode showed a ton of promise. This might be a really good show.


----------



## eddyj

Anubys said:


> Just watched the first 2 episodes...I'll keep watching, but I'm hoping it gets better.


I watched the first, and am struggling to continue. Same as with the other new SF show that just started, Pandora.

TWO new SF shows, so I should be in heaven. And they are both pretty bad, IMO.


----------



## madscientist

Pandora was just so bad. The acting is like a high school play. The writing is worse even. Ugh, I'm not sure I have it in me to give it another try.


----------



## eddyj

madscientist said:


> Pandora was just so bad. The acting is like a high school play. The writing is worse even. Ugh, I'm not sure I have it in me to give it another try.


Yup. Watched the first, the second is sitting on the DVR and I cannot force myself to watch it, in spite of my "watch 3 episodes" rule.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

My rule is basically never judge based on the pilot, because shows can change dramatically between pilot and series order, and in these (cheap) days they just air the pilot unaltered instead of doing reshoots to make it line up better with the following episodes.

Pandora lasted about ten minutes into the second episode, when I realized that when they watched the pilot and ordered it to series, their notes must have been something like "Make it even more sophomoric and amateurish."


----------



## eddyj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> when I realized that when they watched the pilot and ordered it to series, their notes must have been something like "Make it even more sophomoric and amateurish."


 Hard to imagine!


----------



## tigercat74

The first episode of Pennyworth is available for free on Amazon.


----------



## Anubys

eddyj said:


> Yup. Watched the first, the second is sitting on the DVR and I cannot force myself to watch it, in spite of my "watch 3 episodes" rule.


Well, I just finished episode 3. I hate the lead actress more than I hate the lead actress on Killjoys (so that's saying something!)...

so far, I'm thinking the original title of the show was "Morons in space".

I don't want to research and spoil the show for myself in case I decide to stick to it. So can someone PM or spoiler tag for me the answer to this question: is this a horror sci-fi show? just a yes/no would be fine.


----------



## The Spud

Apparently I have a shorter leash during the summer. I didn't make it through the first episode of Pandora. Didn't finish Pennyworth either. Barely made it through the 2nd episode of Reef Break, undecided whether I'll watch a 3rd. The only game show to get more than one episode was Holey Moley but gave up on it, too. I'm liking Pearson, the Suits spinoff (has anybody noticed that Suits is still on the air?). I watched S04E01 of Veronica Mars and, in spite of, binging the entire series plus movie, I'm undecided whether to watch the rest of the season.


----------



## Amnesia

I liked _Pennyworth_ a lot. Just forget that it has anything to do with Batman...


----------



## astrohip

The Spud said:


> I didn't make it through the first episode of Pandora. <snip> Barely made it through the 2nd episode of Reef Break, undecided whether I'll watch a 3rd.


Watched all of *Pandora*, just to be "fair". Still a waste of time.

*Reef Break* is the most stupid, ridiculous, makes -zero- sense show I have ever seen. Love it!

Seriously, Reef Break doesn't even try. They fight refinery explosions with fire extinguishers, terrorists with a drunk FBI agent, and everyone is having an affair with everyone else. More than once, there's been a complicated story line with no way out, and in the next scene, everyone's hanging around drinking Mai Tai's, and high-fiving each other. It's like the writers are on the clock, and at 5:00, they punch out.

And yet I watch.


----------



## spartanstew

The Spud said:


> The only game show to get more than one episode was Holey Moley but gave up on it, too.


It's so stupid, but I love that show. Every time Rob Riggle speaks, I laugh


----------



## Howie

I lasted all of 15 minutes with Reef Break. Absolutely awful. I hate that I have to see it in my continue watching list in Hulu.


----------



## dswallow

Howie said:


> I lasted all of 15 minutes with Reef Break. Absolutely awful. I hate that I have to see it in my continue watching list in Hulu.


I'd send them a note asking how to get it off the continue watching list because it was so bad if you have to keep being reminded of it you'll cancel your subscription.


----------



## Tony_T

Howie said:


> I lasted all of 15 minutes with Reef Break. Absolutely awful. I hate that I have to see it in my continue watching list in Hulu.


In the iOS Hulu App you can remove it (as well as Hulu suggestions) this will remove it from other apps as well, i.e. Roku:


----------



## Amnesia

Eh....I love Poppy, so I'm in...


----------



## MikeMar

spartanstew said:


> It's so stupid, but I love that show. Every time Rob Riggle speaks, I laugh


LOVE Holey Moley!!! Wish some of the holes were a bit better but man it's stupid fun
Rob Riggle kills me as well


----------



## Steveknj

I'm convinced, that even in the summer there's just TOO much to watch these days. Summer used to be movie catch up time for me (and Big Brother). Now it's all the streaming stuff I wanted to watch and just didn't have the time for, but I'm finding there's just TOO many of those too. I'm in the middle of Hanna on AP, and I really like it. I've watched a couple of movies that I've had saved up as well. Finished Stranger Things, and a couple of other series. Oh, and I like Holey Moley too. It's stupid fun. Also Battlebots is another summer favorite for the last 3 years.

We watched a couple of episodes of Pearson. Not liking it all that much. Really it's just Suits with Jessica set in Chicago now. And I gave up on Suits halfway through the season after Mike and Princess Megan left.

And I watch baseball so that takes up a lot of nights as well.


----------



## Howie

I gave up on baseball. I was a Giants fan, but I lost touch finally after moving away 9 years ago. I don't see how you have a chance to watch anything else with ballgames on every night.


----------



## jr461

eddyj said:


> I watched the first, and am struggling to continue. Same as with the other new SF show that just started, Pandora.
> 
> TWO new SF shows, so I should be in heaven. And they are both pretty bad, IMO.


I tried Another Life and also have a general 3 episode "rule", however, I couldn't get past the first 15 minutes.



Steveknj said:


> I'm convinced, that even in the summer there's just TOO much to watch these days. Summer used to be movie catch up time for me (and Big Brother). Now it's all the streaming stuff I wanted to watch and just didn't have the time for, but I'm finding there's just TOO many of those too. I'm in the middle of Hanna on AP, and I really like it. I've watched a couple of movies that I've had saved up as well. Finished Stranger Things, and a couple of other series. Oh, and I like Holey Moley too. It's stupid fun. Also Battlebots is another summer favorite for the last 3 years.
> 
> We watched a couple of episodes of Pearson. Not liking it all that much. Really it's just Suits with Jessica set in Chicago now. And I gave up on Suits halfway through the season after Mike and Princess Megan left.
> 
> And I watch baseball so that takes up a lot of nights as well.


I liked Hanna and Stranger Things season 3. Usually we jump right into BB, however, after maybe the first half hour of the first episode we were just not into it. Maybe it's the contestants although I know from experience that initial judgments are often incorrect and seasons end up enjoyable. For some reason, however, there is nothing compelling us back in, although they are all recorded (and available on CBSAA).

We're catching up on Lucifer and finding that very entertaining.


----------



## Steveknj

Howie said:


> I gave up on baseball. I was a Giants fan, but I lost touch finally after moving away 9 years ago. I don't see how you have a chance to watch anything else with ballgames on every night.


I don't watch every game or even every inning of every game. But key games I'll watch the whole thing. But I will watch 2-3 whole games a week generally.


----------



## ADG

As interesting as the baseball conversation is, perhaps it could be taken to a more appropriate thread? This one has gone WAY off topic. Thanks


----------



## Howie

Yes dear.


----------



## ADG

:flushed:


----------



## David Platt

ADG said:


> As interesting as the baseball conversation is, perhaps it could be taken to a more appropriate thread? This one has gone WAY off topic. Thanks


Really? Unless some stuff has been deleted, there were literally three posts about it before yours.


----------



## Anubys

David Platt said:


> Really? Unless some stuff has been deleted, there were literally three posts about it before yours.


IMO, given that the subject is baseball, that's 5 posts too many!


----------



## eddyj

I don't consider it thread drift until the third page of off-topic posts.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

(Obviously not a Big Bang Theory fan!)


----------



## Malcontent

*'Wu Assassins'* - Netflix



> Set in San Francisco's mysterious Chinatown, Wu Assassins tells the story of Kai Jin, a young chef chosen to be the Wu Assassin, a "heroic killer" who must not only save the world from the powerful and dangerous Wu, but also navigate the morality of his newfound calling while hiding his secret from those closest to him.


Now available on Netflix.


----------



## Beryl

We binge watched Wu in 2 days. The teenagers loved it. I got lost but enjoyed social watching.

This was a nice substitute for the Marvel offerings.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Beryl said:


> We binge watched Wu in 2 days. The teenagers loved it. I got lost but enjoyed social watching.
> 
> This was a nice substitute for the Marvel offerings.


A critic said (and I kinda have to agree) that this is the show Iron Fist wanted to be.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Deep Water'* - U.K.



> Deep Water focuses on the lives of three women, living in and around the beautiful surroundings of Windermere. It's a modern look at family and the pressures we put ourselves under as we juggle busy lives. In striving to do their best for their families the women are capable of making some controversial choices in an attempt to hold everything together and keep their heads above deep water.


Stars 'Anna Friel'.

The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Glitch'* - Australia

*Season 3* has started. The first episode is available by wizardry.



> James Hayes is a small town police man who is called to the local cemetery in the middle of the night after six people have inexplicably risen from the dead in perfect health. With no memory of their identities, they are determined to discover who they are and what has happened to them. James recognises one of them and along with local doctor Elishia Glass, struggles to keep the case hidden from his colleagues, his family and the world. The six people are all linked in some way and the search begins for someone who knows the truth about how and why they have returned.


----------



## innocentfreak

This was probably posted, but didn't show up when I searched.

*On Becoming a God In Central Florida *starts 8/25/19 on Showtime




> This dark comedy series stars Kirsten Dunst as Krystal Stubbs, a minimum-wage water park employee who lies, schemes and cons her way up the ranks of the cultish, multibillion-dollar pyramid scheme that drove her family to ruin in the first place. Premieres Sunday, August 25th at 10/9c on SHOWTIME.


----------



## mtnagel

innocentfreak said:


> This was probably posted, but didn't show up when I searched.
> 
> *On Becoming a God In Central Florida *starts 8/25/19 on Showtime


Looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wprager

Malcontent said:


> *'Deep Water'* - U.K.
> 
> Stars 'Anna Friel'.
> 
> The first episode is available by wizardry.


Does this mean no more Marcella?


----------



## Malcontent

wprager said:


> Does this mean no more Marcella?


When is Marcella series three on TV? Who's in the cast?


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Mandalorian'* - Disney+



> After the stories of Jango and Boba Fett, another warrior emerges in the Star Wars universe. The Mandalorian is set after the fall of the Empire and before the emergence of the First Order. We follow the travails of a lone gunfighter in the outer reaches of the galaxy far from the authority of the New Republic.


Coming November 12, 2019.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Great British Bake Off'* - U.K.

*Season 10* has started airing in the U.K. Episodes available by wizardry.


----------



## lambertman

Malcontent said:


> *'The Great British Bake Off'* - U.K.
> 
> *Season 10* has started airing in the U.K. Episodes available by wizardry.


And this year, they will air just three days later on Netflix US. (Last year, the whole season dropped in November.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Rob Helmerichs said:


> *'Carnival Row'* - Amazon Prime
> 
> August 30


This has launched a day early...which is good for me, because I literally didn't have anything to watch tonight!


----------



## ej42137

Rob Helmerichs said:


> This has launched a day early...which is good for me, because I literally didn't have anything to watch tonight!


After you've actually seen it, please report back whether it ultimately turned out to be a good thing for you.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ej42137 said:


> After you've actually seen it, please report back whether it ultimately turned out to be a good thing for you.


The first episode was a decent start. I can see it getting better or worse with more. I'll know tomorrow, when I'll see the next three or so.


----------



## dswallow

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The first episode was a decent start. I can see it getting better or worse with more. I'll know tomorrow, when I'll see the next three or so.


The first one earned a "WTF is this?!" from me. Anyway, let the second one play next and overall it seems a reasonable show. I have absolutely no idea where it's going or what it's about. But there are definitely certain aspects of it that just annoy me a bit more than usual; I just don't really want to have to endure more nasty old white men/racist behaviors, whatever the race. I'm just really sort of sick of it. I don't need it in my fiction, too. So I'm not real sure how much I really want to watch it, no matter the rest of the story.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

dswallow said:


> The first one earned a "WTF is this?!" from me. Anyway, let the second one play next and overall it seems a reasonable show. I have absolutely no idea where it's going or what it's about.


Really? By the end of the first episode I had a pretty good idea what's going on...although it took most of the episode to lay it all out. That's one reason why I'm not sure about the show itself after just one episode, because the first one is basically pure exposition just setting everything (and everybody) up. Now, I'm curious to see what they actually do with it.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Capture'* - U.K.



> When proud British soldier Shaun Emery's conviction for a murder in Afghanistan is successfully overturned due to flawed video evidence, he begins to plan for his life as a free man with his six year old daughter. However, when damning CCTV footage emerges from an incident in London, it isn't long before Shaun finds himself fighting for his freedom once more, only with lies, betrayal and corruption spreading further than he ever could have imagined. With DI Rachel Carey drafted in to investigate in what could be a career-defining case, she must discover if there is more to the shocking evidence than first meets the eye. Rachel will soon learn that the truth is merely a matter of perspective - before deciding what hers is.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## PJO1966

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Really? By the end of the first episode I had a pretty good idea what's going on...although it took most of the episode to lay it all out. That's one reason why I'm not sure about the show itself after just one episode, because the first one is basically pure exposition just setting everything (and everybody) up. Now, I'm curious to see what they actually do with it.


We've watched the first two episodes so far. This is definitely something we'll continue watching.


----------



## osu1991

Jack Ryan Season 2 Trailer. Season 2 available to stream November 1st on Prime


----------



## Beryl

Oh man! I read “Nov” as “Now” and was about to get into Jack Ryan tonight.


----------



## Allanon

*The I-Land* - Sept 12 - Netflix


> Chosen&#8230; tested&#8230; a group of strangers will soon find out that paradise isn't all it seems. Find out what darker realities lies beneath the surface on the new thrilling Netflix Limited Series, The I-Land.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## Steveknj

Allanon said:


> *The I-Land* - Sept 12 - Netflix


This looks like a Lost reboot. I'm interested.


----------



## MikeMar

Yeah sold on that!!! and love limited series


----------



## wprager

Reminds me of that show where they all wake up in a town in the middle of nowhere and have to try and figure out what's what. But on an island.


----------



## Tony_T

Or Under The Dome or The Crossing


----------



## Hoffer

Malcontent said:


> *'Glitch'* - Australia
> 
> *Season 3* has started. The first episode is available by wizardry.


Funny, I saw the first season of this show. Just yesterday I was wondering if more seasons of this show ever came out. Problem is I couldn't remember what the show was called. I can't believe it was called Glitch. Just doesn't sound right.

I guess I have an entire season to catch up on and can start another season after that.

edit: Just Googled to see if the show streamed anywhere. I see it is on Netflix, and I did in fact watch season 2.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> Or Under The Dome or The Crossing


It's like Lost, on an island!

(Kind of like the old joke back when "Die Hard on a ___" was the latest craze: "It's like Die Hard, in a building!")


----------



## dswallow

Allanon said:


> *The I-Land* - Sept 12 - Netflix


Seems Netflix is really doing well creating series where I'd be far happier to see every character turn into a red stain on a rock, but not care enough to wait around to see if it might actually happen. If this were a season pass I'd be saying "deleted." Garbage. Feels like they even wasted a perfectly good title, too.


----------



## Family

The reviews are horrible.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Temple'* - U.K.



> A darkly comic thriller. Deep below the streets of London, descending past Temple tube in the beating heart of the city, lies a dark secret. An illegal clinic has been set up in an abandoned subterranean network of tunnels. Daniel is a surgeon driven by personal tragedy to treat anyone who is willing to pay for medical help outside the system. Aided by Lee, a disgruntled transport employee, and Anna a guilt-ridden medical researcher, they treat a variety of increasingly desperate and highly dangerous patients, as Daniel's morality is tested to the limit. Temple is a story of fate, chaos and consequence and asks how far you would go to save the person you love. Adapted from the Norwegian series Valkyrien.


Available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Unbelievable'* - Netflix



> The true story of Marie, a teenager who was charged with lying about having been raped, and the two female detectives who followed a twisting path to arrive at the truth.
> 
> Inspired by real events, a teen reports and eventually recants her reported rape, while two female detectives, states away, investigate evidence that could reveal the truth.


----------



## TAsunder

'*Undone' - *Amazon Prime

From the creator of Bojack Horseman. Released today.



> The rotoscope animation from Kate Purdy and Raphael Bob-Waksberg follows 28-year-old Alma (Rosa Salazar) as she seeks answers to her father's death after an accident nearly kills her and discovers an ability to travel through time.


Rave reviews so far (91 on metacritic, 100% on Rotten Tomatoes)


----------



## wprager

Family said:


> The reviews are horrible.


The reviewers are kind.


----------



## wprager

TAsunder said:


> '*Undone' - *Amazon Prime
> 
> From the creator of Bojack Horseman. Released today.
> 
> Rave reviews so far (91 on metacritic, 100% on Rotten Tomatoes)


That looked awesome! But I have seen nothing about it which makes me wonder if they will have it available in Canada. For Unbelievable I got an email notification a couple days ago and then when I started Prime last night the preview was front and center and played before I could click anything else. But nothing so far for this one.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## wprager

Took a while to find "Undone" (didn't show up in the results until I typed the last letter) but it's there.


----------



## wprager

I just finished binging Undone. Highly recommended. There is a spoiler thread for it.


----------



## MikeMar

wprager said:


> I just finished binging Undone. Highly recommended. There is a spoiler thread for it.


What would you compare it to?


----------



## wprager

MikeMar said:


> What would you compare it to?


Not sure. It's very original. It's rotoscoped, with the lead played by the actress who did Alita. So right away that gives it a different look from everything else. The story evokes the same feelings I got when watching The Matrix for the first time. Similar in its "mind expanding" character more than anything else. Story-wise there are definite similarities to Frequency, maybe Butterfly Effect, depending on where they go in S2.


----------



## MikeMar

wprager said:


> Not sure. It's very original. It's rotoscoped, with the lead played by the actress who did Alita. So right away that gives it a different look from everything else. The story evokes the same feelings I got when watching The Matrix for the first time. Similar in its "mind expanding" character more than anything else. Story-wise there are definite similarities to Frequency, maybe Butterfly Effect, depending on where they go in S2.


Sold! Short season and short eps so talk about a quick watch huh


----------



## wprager

And a fairly quick re-watch when S2 Congress out a year later and you have no recollection of what happened.


----------



## Allanon

Another streaming service with original content:

*Creepshow* - Sept 26 - Shudder


> Based on the iconic 1982 film written by Stephen King and directed by George A. Romero, comes a new horror anthology series from the mind of The Walking Dead executive producer Greg Nicotero.
> 
> Creepshow stars David Arquette, Adrienne Barbeau, Tobin Bell, Big Boi, Jeffrey Combs, Kid Cudi, Bruce Davison, Giancarlo Esposito, Dana Gould, Tricia Helfer and DJ Qualls.


----------



## tivotvaddict

Allanon said:


> Another streaming service with original content:
> 
> *Creepshow* - Sept 26 - Shudder


All these years later the germophobe segment in that movie STILL gives me the creeps


----------



## Malcontent

*'Criminal: UK'* - Netflix



> Within the walls of an interrogation room and with time running out, London investigators go after three suspects, each accused of a grievous crime.


Stars Hayley Atwell and David Tennant.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> *'Criminal: UK'* - Netflix
> 
> Stars Hayley Atwell and David Tennant.


One thing that's not immediately apparent...there are actually four series, all dropping simultaneously, each with three episodes. Criminal: UK, Criminal: France, Criminal: Spain, and Criminal: Germany. All were shot on literally the same set (in Spain), but with different characters (and languages).

And Atwell and Tennant are guest stars (each plays the criminal in one episode).


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Unicorn'* - CBS



> A tight-knit group of best friends and family helps Wade embrace his "new normal" in the wake of the loss of his wife. As a sometimes ill-equipped but always devoted single parent to his two adolescent daughters, he is taking the major step of dating again.


The first episode is available a little early via On Demand, ect. It officially starts 09-26-2019.

Stars Walton Goggins.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Malcontent said:


> *'The Unicorn'* - CBS
> The first episode is available a little early via On Demand, ect. It officially starts 09-26-2019.
> Stars Walton Goggins.


Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Mikeguy

photoshopgrl said:


> Really looking forward to this.


Had no intention of watching this, seemed like same-old/basic network fare with a laugh-track.

Watched the above trailer.

Am looking forward to it.*

* I do wonder if they'll be able to develop the show further--the premise will get old quick.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Mikeguy said:


> Had no intention of watching this, seemed like same-old/basic network fare with a laugh-track.
> 
> Watched the above trailer.
> 
> Am looking forward to it.*
> 
> * I do wonder if they'll be able to develop the show further--the premise will get old quick.


i loathe most sitcoms, and even _i've_ set a 1p to give it a try.


----------



## DevdogAZ

As a single dad in my 40s, I'm definitely interested to see how they portray his situation.


----------



## Anubys

That trailer is perfect...I'm absolutely watching this...and there is no laugh track!


----------



## Anubys

oh, and I guess the cast of Ballers found a new show


----------



## Malcontent

*'Dublin Murders'* - Starz/BBC



> Crime series based on the novels by Tana French.
> 
> Set during the height of the Celtic Tiger financial boom of the millennium, Dublin Murders is focused on two murder investigations led by ambitious and charismatic Detectives Rob Reilly and Cassie Maddox. The victims - a young talented ballerina who is found dead on an ancient stone altar; and a vivacious free-spirited woman, who is found stabbed in a roofless famine cottage - are seemingly unrelated, but as we will discover, are actually knitted together by powerful shared themes - the macabre 'red in tooth and claw' elements of both stories, and their heart-thumping psychological thriller qualities.


Starts 11-10-2019.


----------



## getbak

Anubys said:


> oh, and I guess the cast of Ballers found a new show


Swap out the Rock for Walton Goggins.

I'm okay with that trade-off.


----------



## markymark_ctown

Anyone watch the premiere of ‘Prodigal Son’ yet? Besides The Unicorn, that’s the only new show I have on my radar...


----------



## ADG

markymark_ctown said:


> Anyone watch the premiere of 'Prodigal Son' yet? Besides The Unicorn, that's the only new show I have on my radar...


There's a thread. I didn't care for it.


----------



## astrohip

markymark_ctown said:


> Anyone watch the premiere of 'Prodigal Son' yet? Besides The Unicorn, that's the only new show I have on my radar...


Prodigal Son - Season Thread *spoilers*


----------



## Tony_T

markymark_ctown said:


> Anyone watch the premiere of 'Prodigal Son' yet? Besides The Unicorn, that's the only new show I have on my radar...


Didn't set a 1Pass, but I just found it on Hulu


----------



## Malcontent

*'Godfather Of Harlem'* - Epix



> Godfather of Harlem is inspired by the story of infamous crime boss Bumpy Johnson (Whitaker), who in the early 1960s returned from ten years in prison to find the neighborhood he once ruled in shambles. With the streets controlled by the Italian mob, Bumpy must take on the Genovese crime family to regain control. During the brutal battle, he forms an alliance with radical preacher Malcolm X - catching Malcolm's political rise in the cross hairs of social upheaval and a mob war that threatens to tear the city apart. Godfather Of Harlem is a collision of the criminal underworld and the civil rights movement during one of the most tumultuous times in American history.


Starring Forest Whitaker, Vincent D'Onofrio, Paul Sorvino and Giancarlo Esposito.

Starts 09-29-2019.

The first two episodes are available via On Demand, ect. It's also available by wizardry.


----------



## astrohip

Malcontent said:


> *'Godfather Of Harlem'* - Epix


Looks really interesting. Amazingly, I subscribe to both DirecTV and Xfinity, premium package on both, and don't get Epix on either one?!?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

astrohip said:


> Looks really interesting. Amazingly, I subscribe to both DirecTV and Xfinity, premium package on both, and don't get Epix on either one?!?


Epix is supposed to be on DirecTV, as of this past May...


----------



## Howie

I got a message in DirecTV that Epix is in a free view right now. It didn't say for how long.


----------



## Howie

And it is. I set Godfather of Harlem to record tonight.


----------



## astrohip

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Epix is supposed to be on DirecTV, as of this past May...


It's an additional $5/month. I already pay for the premium package (HBO, SHO, etc), I refuse to pay more for individual channels. Include it or not.



Howie said:


> I got a message in DirecTV that Epix is in a free view right now. It didn't say for how long.
> 
> 
> Howie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is. I set Godfather of Harlem to record tonight.
Click to expand...

I noticed that on the message screen. The problem is, if I like it, what next? Because see above.


----------



## dwells

astrohip said:


> It's an additional $5/month. I already pay for the premium package (HBO, SHO, etc), I refuse to pay more for individual channels. Include it or not..


Amen to this- I pay for the premier package- I get all the major movie channels- HBO, Showtime, Max, etc). My monthly bill is ridiculously high.

So why in the heck do we have to pay extra for this channel??? Makes no sense- like you, no way I am paying for it.


----------



## Beryl

Malcontent said:


> *'Godfather Of Harlem'* - Epix
> 
> Starring Forest Whitaker, Vincent D'Onofrio, Paul Sorvino and Giancarlo Esposito.
> 
> Starts 09-29-2019.
> 
> The first two episodes are available via On Demand, ect. It's also available by wizardry.


So disappointed that they aren't dropping the entire season at once. There are 10 episodes so I'll subscribe mid-November.


----------



## markymark_ctown

Godfather of Harlem sounds great. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Malcontent

*'The War of the Worlds'* - BBC



> Set in Edwardian England, the series follows George (Rafe Spall) and his partner Amy (Eleanor Tomlinson) as they attempt to defy society and start a life together, facing the escalating terror of an alien invasion, while fighting for their lives against an enemy beyond their comprehension.
> 
> The War of the Worlds is an upcoming three-part British drama miniseries produced by Mammoth Screen for the BBC, co-produced with Creasun Media and Red Square. The series is an adaptation of the H.G. Wells novel of the same name, and is the first British television adaptation of H.G. Wells' novel.


The War of the Worlds is expected to be released in late 2019.

Stars Eleanor Tomlinson, Rafe Spall, Robert Carlyle and Rupert Graves.


----------



## Steveknj

Malcontent said:


> *'The War of the Worlds'* - BBC
> 
> The War of the Worlds is expected to be released in late 2019.
> 
> Stars Eleanor Tomlinson, Rafe Spall, Robert Carlyle and Rupert Graves.


Is this coming to BBCA?

I always love the old 1950s movie (one of the few movies that scared me as a kid). The more recent adaptions have been just OK. Hopefully this will be interesting as well.


----------



## Mikeguy

Boy, that looks like it's well done, and for a TV series.


----------



## Allanon

*His Dark Materials* - November 4 - HBO


> Two children embark on a magical adventure through parallel universes.


----------



## Anubys

didn't they make a movie like this -- one that failed miserably?

I guess if anyone would do it right, it would be HBO.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> didn't they make a movie like this -- one that failed miserably?
> 
> I guess if anyone would do it right, it would be HBO.


The movie basically took everything away that made the books good, and added nothing new. Presumably out of fear of offending the religious right.

Hopefully, HBO will be a little more gutsy in their approach...


----------



## EWiser

This is a BBC production that HBO will show in the US.


----------



## mrizzo80

The Epix distribution model is weird. I subscribe to Spectrum internet and a lower tier of PlayStation Vue. I can authenticate to the Epix app via my Spectrum credentials. I’m on an actual Spectrum plan right now. A year ago I was on a legacy TWC plan without any premiums and could access Epix “for free” then, too. I think I could access it even before the Charter/TWC merger.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Departure'* - Universal Channel / U.K.



> 'Departure' centers on the shocking disappearance of Flight 716. Kendra Malley, the recently widowed, brilliant aviation investigator, is called in by her former boss and mentor Howard Lawson to investigate the mysterious crash. With the whole world watching, Kendra and her team race to pinpoint the missing aircraft and locate possible survivors. They must battle through a host of suspects and motives - pilot suicide, terrorism, politically motivated murder, systems failure - to determine what really happened, and to stop it from happening again.


A six-part series featuring an all-star cast led by Emmy Award winning Archie Panjabi and Academy Award winning Christopher Plummer.

Available by wizardry.


----------



## Allanon

*Treadstone* - October 15 - USA


> From a producer of the "Bourne" franchise, Treadstone is an action-packed thriller set amidst the CIA black ops program Operation Treadstone. Treadstone explores the origin story and present-day actions of the infamous covert program that uses behavior modification protocol to turn recruits into nearly superhuman assassins. The first season of Treadstone follows sleeper agents across the globe as they're mysteriously "awakened" to resume their deadly missions.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Allanon said:


> *Treadstone* - October 15 - USA


thanks for the reminder, i'd forgotten about this premier, 1p set (not that it makes any difference or even means it will ever record  )


----------



## Unbeliever

The premiere of Treadstone actually aired two weeks ago on September 24th. Oct 15 is the "official" air date of the start of the series, and will be an encore showing.

--Carlos "not a cicada" V.


----------



## Allanon

Unbeliever said:


> The premiere of Treadstone actually aired two weeks ago on September 24th. Oct 15 is the "official" air date of the start of the series, and will be an encore showing.
> 
> --Carlos "not a cicada" V.


I thought that was just a preview, not a full episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Allanon said:


> I thought that was just a preview, not a full episode.


It was a preview of the entire first episode.


----------



## MikeMar

Damn, thought it was an HBO or something. Shows like this are usually better not on cable/network TV
Curious how the reviews are on it after it's on for a bit


----------



## Malcontent

*'Total Control'* - Australia



> When Alex Irving, a charismatic and contradictory Indigenous woman, is thrust into the national limelight after a horrific event, Australia's embattled Prime Minister Rachel Anderson, sees a publicity goldmine for her party. In a bold power play, she handpicks Alex for the Senate. But Alex wants to be more than just a political stunt: she wants to make a difference. So, when the Prime Minister's cynical calculations betray her, Alex sets out for revenge that will send the political establishment into meltdown.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Dublin Murders'* - Starz / U.K.



> Set during the height of the Celtic Tiger financial boom of the millennium, Dublin Murders is focused on two murder investigations led by ambitious and charismatic Detectives Rob Reilly and Cassie Maddox. The victims - a young talented ballerina who is found dead on an ancient stone altar; and a vivacious free-spirited woman, who is found stabbed in a roofless famine cottage - are seemingly unrelated, but as we will discover, are actually knitted together by powerful shared themes - the macabre 'red in tooth and claw' elements of both stories, and their heart-thumping psychological thriller qualities.
> 
> Based on the acclaimed novels by Tana French.


Premieres November 10, 2019 on STARZ.

It's started airing in the U.K.

The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## That Don Guy

Somebody finally got around to making an American version of the British game show _The Enemy Within_


----------



## Malcontent

*'Limetown'* - Facebook Watch



> Limetown follows Lia Haddock, a journalist for American Public Radio (APR), as she unravels the mystery behind the disappearance of over 300 people at a neuroscience research facility in Tennessee.


It stars Jessica Biel and Stanley Tucci.

It begins tonight.


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'Departure'* - Universal Channel / U.K.
> 
> A six-part series featuring an all-star cast led by Emmy Award winning Archie Panjabi and Academy Award winning Christopher Plummer.
> 
> Available by wizardry.


Pretty good overall, but you have to get past the first few episodes and start learning some things. Though I still think editing was mostly accomplished by tossing random scenes up in the air and then assembling them sequentially based on proximity to the editor.


----------



## MikeMar

Malcontent said:


> *'Limetown'* - Facebook Watch
> 
> It stars Jessica Biel and Stanley Tucci.
> 
> It begins tonight.


Facebook watch has shows? Anyone watched any? Any good?


----------



## Anubys

MikeMar said:


> Facebook watch has shows? Anyone watched any? Any good?


So far, just a lot of movies about what people are eating and how much fun they are having.


----------



## Allanon

MikeMar said:


> Facebook watch has shows? Anyone watched any? Any good?


Haven't watched any but here is a link to them:

Facebook Shows


----------



## gossamer88

Allanon said:


> *Treadstone* - October 15 - USA


Watched the premiere (commercial free) on USA's YouTube channel. Thought it was pretty good. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Giri Haji'* - U.K.



> World-weary detective and family man, Kenzo Mori, travels to London in search of his younger brother, Yuto - long believed to be dead, but now rumoured to have reappeared in London. Once a troubled but sweet, much-loved kid, Yuto is now wanted for the vicious killing of a yakuza boss's nephew, a declaration of war that threatens to tear Tokyo apart. The family's honour, and the fragile peace between the warring gangs back home rest on Kenzo's ability to bring his brother home.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## brianp6621

Allanon said:


> *Treadstone* - October 15 - USA


Wasn't Treadstone from a movie or TV show that already exists? That name sounds very familiar.

edit. Oh never mind. It's actually from the Bourne universe, the description made it sound like it was just from the makers of Bourne.


----------



## Steveknj

I'm confused about Treadstone. A couple of weeks back they had a "Preview episode". It was an hour long and it "felt" like it must be the pilot. Now I see there is E1 and E2 out, so is E1 the same as the pilot or was the "preview" setting things up for E1? I want to know if I should bother watching E1 since I saw the preview.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

The preview was episode 1.


----------



## Malcontent

Just a reminder.....

*'Watchmen'* - HBO



> Set in an alternate history where masked vigilantes are treated as outlaws, Watchmen embraces the nostalgia of the original groundbreaking graphic novel of the same name, while attempting to break new ground of its own.


Starts tomorrow.


----------



## gossamer88

Malcontent said:


> Just a reminder.....
> 
> *'Watchmen'* - HBO
> 
> Starts tomorrow.


Oh yeah and the reviews have been pretty positive. Can't wait...


----------



## Malcontent

*'Agatha Raisin'* - Acorn TV



> Agatha Raisin is an exuberant and quirky crime drama starring Ashley Jensen as the notorious Agatha. Based on the novels of M. C. Beaton.
> 
> Agatha will attempt to solve a number of mysteries in the Cotswolds.


Season 3 has started.


----------



## Malcontent

*'See'* - Apple TV+



> 'See' is an epic, world-building drama set in the future, when the human race has lost the sense of sight, and society has had to find new ways to interact, to build, to hunt, to survive. All of that is challenged when a set of twins with sight is born.


The show has started.


----------



## Mikeguy

Malcontent said:


> *'See'* - Apple TV+
> 
> The show has started.


Describing a show as "epic" can tend to be asking for trouble . . . .


----------



## photoshopgrl

Malcontent said:


> *'See'* - Apple TV+
> The show has started.


I enjoy Jason's acting quite a bit but this doesn't really look that great to me. I'm disappointed but I'll keep a watch on conversations here to see if I'm wrong!


----------



## Amnesia

I watched the first two episodes...I plan to keep watching...


----------



## EWiser

Liked See a lot it’s a whole different world an how that humans adapt to being without sight.


----------



## Malcontent

*'For All Mankind'* - Apple TV+



> Explore an aspirational world where NASA and the space program remained a priority and a focal point of our hopes and dreams as told through the lives of NASA astronauts, engineers, and their families.
> 
> NASA is in crisis as the Soviets land the first man on the moon in 1969, the beginning of an alternate history.


It has started.


----------



## Beryl

I enjoyed the free episodes of "See" and hate that I’ll be paying for another streaming service. I hope the other offerings are as good.


----------



## gossamer88

Did I miss something?


Spoiler: About See



How did the kids in See learn how to read?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gossamer88 said:


> Did I miss something?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: About See
> 
> 
> 
> How did the kids in See learn how to read?





Spoiler



From the books (which presumably included kids' readers).


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> *'The Mandalorian'* - Disney+
> 
> Coming November 12, 2019.


----------



## photoshopgrl

ooh The Mandalorian stars Pedro Pascal. I may have to check this one out.


----------



## Mikeguy

Malcontent said:


>


Looks pretty cool!


----------



## kaszeta

Beryl said:


> I enjoyed the free episodes of "See" and hate that I'll be paying for another streaming service. I hope the other offerings are as good.


Yeah, the Balkanization of TV has been annoying. I'm dropping some services to pick up others


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


>


The first episode is now available. It's also available by wizardry.


----------



## Amnesia

Malcontent said:


> It's also available by wizardry.


I think it's the Force...


----------



## MikeMar

I can imagine the groups of people ripping the content are going bonkers for the few weeks!!!


----------



## Allanon

*The Feed* - Amazon Prime Video - November 22


> Ten-episode adaptation of Nick Clark Windo's novel is set in a near future where high-tech implants allow human brains to have direct connections to the internet. David Thewlis, Guy Burnet, Nina Toussaint-White, and Michelle Fairley star.


----------



## Mikeguy

Allanon said:


> *The Feed* - Amazon Prime Video - November 22


A way-interesting concept. But from the trailer, it's looking like the concept is approached from a sensationalist/thriller angle, rather than nuance.


----------



## Generic




----------



## Hot4Bo

Generic said:


>


This makes me so sad. I want to see it so badly but I have no way.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Generic said:


>


I can't get past how jarring her face looks now.


----------



## bicker

Hot4Bo said:


> This makes me so sad. I want to see it so badly but I have no way.


I am a little confused about this: Is this available only to Spectrum subscribers? And is it free for Spectrum subscribers? (And does that include Internet-only/no TV subscription Spectrum subscribers?)



photoshopgrl said:


> I can't get past how jarring her face looks now.


I can't get past how jarring my face looks now (as compared to how it looked back then). Time passes for us all.


----------



## gossamer88

I've never heard of a Cable service making original programming. Am I wrong?


----------



## gossamer88

The YouTube link is from Sony Pictures Entertainment. And they turned off comments...LOL I wanted to read what others had to say. Mostly about its availability.


----------



## weaver

bicker said:


> I am a little confused about this: Is this available only to Spectrum subscribers? And is it free for Spectrum subscribers? (And does that include Internet-only/no TV subscription Spectrum subscribers?)


A quick poke on the internet indicates it is on Spectrum Originals. Home | Spectrum Originals
Spectrum Originals is available only to Spectrum video subscribers. About Spectrum Originals | Spectrum Originals


----------



## realityboy

gossamer88 said:


> I've never heard of a Cable service making original programming. Am I wrong?


This is at least the second for Spectrum, but I agree it's odd. They also have LA's Finest which is a police procedural starring Gabrielle Union as her character from Bad Boys and her partner is played by Jessica Alba.

Edit: Spectrum has also hinted that these may become available elsewhere in the future once the exclusivity window is over.


----------



## Howie

DirecTV/ATT has a channel that shows original material from time to time. They're currently showing Mr. Mercedes, a Stephen King based series.


----------



## Hcour

Didn't Mad About You end with a finale that flash-forwarded to when they were older and divorced?


----------



## PJO1966

Hcour said:


> Didn't Mad About You end with a finale that flash-forwarded to when they were older and divorced?


Not sure about that, but Will and Grace ended their original run with a flash forward that was ignored for the reboot. They can certainly do that here as well.


----------



## photoshopgrl

bicker said:


> I can't get past how jarring my face looks now (as compared to how it looked back then). Time passes for us all.


It's not about time, it's about surgeries. Surely you realized that's what I meant.


----------



## sharkster

I was trying to figure out this thing, as I do have Spectrum (Charter) for cable tv. But is it some kind of separate 'app' that you have to download? I got on a page with that second link that Weaver posted above and on the sign-in page it just kept not progressing when I logged in with my Spectrum account ID/PW.

I pay way too much money to Spectrum every month (tv, landline, internet) to have to pay another fee so if that is what the deal is, I'm out.


----------



## Allanon

sharkster said:


> I was trying to figure out this thing, as I do have Spectrum (Charter) for cable tv. But is it some kind of separate 'app' that you have to download? I got on a page with that second link that Weaver posted above and on the sign-in page it just kept not progressing when I logged in with my Spectrum account ID/PW.
> 
> I pay way too much money to Spectrum every month (tv, landline, internet) to have to pay another fee so if that is what the deal is, I'm out.


Did you create a username? That link is from the Spectrum sign-in page.


----------



## realityboy

sharkster said:


> I was trying to figure out this thing, as I do have Spectrum (Charter) for cable tv. But is it some kind of separate 'app' that you have to download? I got on a page with that second link that Weaver posted above and on the sign-in page it just kept not progressing when I logged in with my Spectrum account ID/PW.
> 
> I pay way too much money to Spectrum every month (tv, landline, internet) to have to pay another fee so if that is what the deal is, I'm out.


It's the same Spectrum app that you'd use for on-demand content. (I never use it since I have everything recorded on my TiVo). No extra charge though.


----------



## sharkster

Allanon - No, I just used the logon that I already had with my account. I was hoping that was what they wanted.

RB - Ahh, I see. Ok, that explains it a bit. With Tivos (cablecard in lieu of cable box) we don't get on-demand here with this carrier. That really sucks and I've even asked them about it years ago and it would seem that if you are using CCs you are SOL as far as any on-demand and that will never change. 

Will look at one of the cable-box TVs to see if it's there with on-demand. I hate having to do that, as it's this little 19" tv in the kitchen. I sure wish they would make OD available through a cablecard. 

Thanks to you both for the info.


----------



## NorthAlabama

sharkster said:


> Allanon - No, I just used the logon that I already had with my account. I was hoping that was what they wanted.
> 
> RB - Ahh, I see. Ok, that explains it a bit. With Tivos (cablecard in lieu of cable box) we don't get on-demand here with this carrier. That really sucks and I've even asked them about it years ago and it would seem that if you are using CCs you are SOL as far as any on-demand and that will never change.
> 
> Will look at one of the cable-box TVs to see if it's there with on-demand. I hate having to do that, as it's this little 19" tv in the kitchen. I sure wish they would make OD available through a cablecard.
> 
> Thanks to you both for the info.


couldn't you still watch through a browser on your pc, or a phone app?


----------



## sharkster

NorthAlabama said:


> couldn't you still watch through a browser on your pc, or a phone app?


I might do it on my laptop. I only have 15" laptops now and, while it wouldn't be a nice, relaxing tv-viewing type experience I can do it every now and then. Or, maybe my laptop will hook up to my tv . I've yet to check that out.

No can do on watching tv on my phone, though. Wayyyyy too small! hehe 

I wish they would just put the channel up on the cable line-up without having to make it a totally separate thing. Sure, I can see having a separate, for-pay, channel for those who don't have them as their cable carrier. For all the money we pay them, it would be the least they could do.


----------



## Malcontent

Frank Miller inks deal for a Sin City TV series based on his neo-noir comics


----------



## Malcontent

*'Vienna Blood'* - U.K.



> Max Liebermann is a brilliant young English student of famed psychoanalyst Sigmund Freud. When Max comes into contact with Oskar Rheinhardt, a Detective Inspector struggling with a strange case, he agrees to help him investigate a series of unusual and disturbing murders. Max's extraordinary skills of perception and forensics, and his deep understanding of human behavior and deviance, lead them to solving some of Vienna's most mysterious and deadly cases.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## gossamer88

Helen Hunt and Paul Reiser are going to be on Ellen tomorrow.


----------



## Mikeguy

gossamer88 said:


> Helen Hunt and Paul Reiser are going to be on Ellen tomorrow.


:hearteyes:

I had started a new thread: "Mad About You" returns Nov. 20 for (at least) a 12 (or is it 8+8?) revival season. :clapping: Limited Revival of "Mad About You," starting Nov. 20 on Spectrum On Demand

(Edit: sorry, I missed it on the prior page. But, it deserves its own thread, lol.)


----------



## Mikeguy

Hcour said:


> Didn't Mad About You end with a finale that flash-forwarded to when they were older and divorced?


The explanation I read (in anticipation of the revival) was, they were separated but not divorced.


----------



## bicker

photoshopgrl said:


> It's not about time, it's about surgeries. Surely you realized that's what I meant.


Actually I didn't think you'd delve into the TMZ zone or otherwise get judgmental about the decisions people make to make them feel better about themselves as they age.


----------



## ej42137

bicker said:


> I am a little confused about this: Is this available only to Spectrum subscribers? And is it free for Spectrum subscribers? (And does that include Internet-only/no TV subscription Spectrum subscribers?)


Yes.

Yes.

Don't know, but it refuses to validate unless I'm actually connecting through Spectrum. When I'm connecting through AT&T fiber, it rejects my advances. There might be different validation for Internet-only subscribers.



gossamer88 said:


> I've never heard of a Cable service making original programming. Am I wrong?


Back in the 20th century, Theta Cable had original programming for their cable access channel, but I don't think that's what you meant. As far as professionally produced series with high production values, I think it's a new thing.


----------



## Malcontent

'Vikings' Spinoff Series 'Valhalla' Picked Up by Netflix


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> 'Vikings' Spinoff Series 'Valhalla' Picked Up by Netflix


"The follow-up series, titled "Vikings: Valhalla," will be set 100 years after the events of the original show."

Heh. The original show ended up being set well over 100 years after the original show (the events they're showing now were about 120 years after the events in the first season).


----------



## DevdogAZ

gossamer88 said:


> I've never heard of a Cable service making original programming. Am I wrong?


Well, it may not be exactly the same thing, but Comcast owns NBCUniversal, which includes NBC, USA, Syfy, E!, Bravo, Telemundo, Oxygen, and others. So technically Comcast is making a ton of original programming. AT&T owns DirecTV and also owns WarnerMedia, which includes HBO, Cinemax, TNT, TBS, and TruTV. So AT&T is also making a lot of original programming.


----------



## gossamer88

Good point. The new 'Mad About You' is a Spectrum Original. No ties to any studio that I know of.


----------



## TonyD79

Mikeguy said:


> The explanation I read (in anticipation of the revival) was, they were separated but not divorced.


They only separated shortly. According to their daughter (Janeane Garafalo), they lived happily ever after.


----------



## DevdogAZ

gossamer88 said:


> Good point. The new 'Mad About You' is a Spectrum Original. No ties to any studio that I know of.


The new Mad About You is made by Sony TV, which is one of the few TV studios that's not associated with a media conglomerate.


----------



## bicker

Or at least the only one that doesn't have its own distribution channels.


----------



## realityboy

bicker said:


> Or at least the only one that doesn't have its own distribution channels.


They tried briefly. Powers (not to be confused with Power) was exclusive to the PlayStation network.


----------



## Allanon

gossamer88 said:


> Good point. The new 'Mad About You' is a Spectrum Original. No ties to any studio that I know of.


The show was ordered because of a deal between Charter Communications (parent company of Spectrum) and Viacom.

Viacom, Charter to Co-Produce Original Content With Exclusive Window for Cable Giant


----------



## ADG

I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned yet (or perhaps it has and is lost in the Mad About You chatter), but season 3 of *THE CROWN* dropped on Monday on Netflix and the final season (4) of *THE MAN IN THE HIGH CASTLE* is now available on Amazon Prime


----------



## Malcontent

*'Harley Quinn'* - DC Universe



> Harley Quinn has finally broken things off once and for all with the Joker and attempts to make it on her own as the criminal Queenpin of Gotham City. The series features Harley Quinn, Poison Ivy and a whole cast of heroes and villains, old and new, from the DC Universe.


Starts 11-29-2019.


----------



## lambertman

Malcontent said:


> *'Harley Quinn'* - DC Universe


This looks quite fun, but I'm hoping it ends up on HBO Max as well.


----------



## Tony_T

Not _new_, but&#8230;.

For fans of Matt Berry:

Toast of London
Premieres Wednesday, December 4 at midnight.
*IFC: *Toast of London Trailer


----------



## Malcontent

*'Servant'* - Apple TV+



> Servant follows a Philadelphia couple in mourning after an unspeakable tragedy creates a rift in their marriage and opens the door for a mysterious force to enter their home.


Starts today.


----------



## innocentfreak

*The Moodys Christmas* - started tonight on Fox.



> LET THE NOT-SO-SILENT-NIGHTS BEGIN WITH THE ALL-NEW COMEDY "THE MOODY'S CHRISTMAS," AIRING AS A SPECIAL THREE-NIGHT HOLIDAY EVENT SERIES PREMIERING WEDNESDAY, DECEMBER 4, ON FOX Holiday-Themed Comedy Series Stars Emmy and Golden Globe Award Nominees Denis Leary and Elizabeth Perkins FOX invites you to survive the holidays with the all-new comedy event series THE MOODY'S CHRISTMAS, starring Emmy and Golden Globe Award nominees Denis Leary ("Rescue Me," "Animal Kingdom") and Elizabeth Perkins ("Sharp Objects," "Weeds"), airing over three nights, with back-to-back episodes, beginning Wednesday, Dec. 4 (9:00-9:30 PM ET/PT and 9:30-10:00 PM ET/PT) on FOX. The series continues the following week with back-to-back episodes on Monday, Dec. 9 (9:00-9:30 PM ET/PT and 9:30-10:00 PM ET/PT) and Tuesday, Dec. 10 (9:00-9:30 PM ET/PT and 9:30-10:00 PM ET/PT). THE MOODY'S CHRISTMAS follows a tight-knit, but slightly dysfunctional family of five, all of whom gather in their hometown of Chicago for the "perfect" holiday. From break-ups to arrests to sharing one bathroom, each family member is packing his/her own eccentricities and hiding secrets from the others - as if the holidays were all about carols and eggnog!


----------



## innocentfreak

*V Wars* - starts 12/5 on Netflix



> A doctor is pitted against his best friend after an ancient disease turns people into vampires. From the comics by Jonathan Maberry and Alan Robinson.


----------



## photoshopgrl

innocentfreak said:


> *V Wars* - starts 12/5 on Netflix


Nice to see Damon finally took the cure.


----------



## Amnesia

innocentfreak said:


> *V Wars* - starts 12/5 on Netflix
> 
> 
> 
> A doctor is pitted against his best friend after an ancient disease turns people into vampires.
Click to expand...

I had expected it would turn people into reptilians...


----------



## mtnagel

innocentfreak said:


> *The Moodys Christmas* - started tonight on Fox.


I enjoyed it.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Reprisal'* - Hulu



> Reprisal is a hyper-kinetic revenge tale following a relentless femme fatale who, after being dragged and left for dead, leads a vengeful campaign against a bombastic gang of gear-heads.
> Long after being left for dead by her brother and his gang, Katherine Harlow has reemerged far from their world as the charming Doris Dearie. Having enjoyed some years of peace, she now finds her quaint lifestyle on the brink of unraveling. Prompted to embark on a mission to rescue her long-lost niece from the very gang that tried to kill her, she aims to exact her revenge every step of the way.


Available now.


----------



## series5orpremier

*The Outsider - *Sunday January 12 *HBO*





*The New Pope - *Monday January 13 *HBO




*


----------



## Beryl

IMDB:


> True crime podcaster Poppy Parnell is called to investigate the case of convicted serial killer Warren Cave, a man she incriminated after he murdered the father of two identical twins. Soon, Parnell must decide where the lines between guilty and innocent lie when Cave confesses to the fact that he was framed for the crime.


It was a good 3 out of 10 episode drop. I'm in.


----------



## Mikeguy

Olivia Spencer _just sitting there _is convincing.


----------



## trainman

"Avenue 5" -- premieres January 19 on HBO. Sci-fi comedy starring Hugh Laurie and Josh Gad.


----------



## photoshopgrl

trainman said:


> "Avenue 5" -- premieres January 19 on HBO. Sci-fi comedy starring Hugh Laurie and Josh Gad.


I love Hugh Laurie so I'll definitely be checking this one out, thanks!


----------



## kaszeta

trainman said:


> "Avenue 5" -- premieres January 19 on HBO. Sci-fi comedy starring Hugh Laurie and Josh Gad.


Could see this one going either way. Wasn't that thrilled to Zach Woods in the trailer with basically yet another continuation of the Jared/Gabe role.


----------



## ADG

If that trailer is a compilation of what the producers consider the funniest scenes, I'll pass.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Mixed feelings about Avenue 5. In the plus column, Hugh Laurie. In the minus column, everything else!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Eh, for Hugh Laurie it's been downhill since Blackadder...


----------



## TampaThunder

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Eh, for Hugh Laurie it's been downhill since Blackadder...


It was right after Blackadder that Laurie contracted Lupus and it was all she wrote.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

House wasn't exactly a failure - and The Night Manager was awesome!!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Traces'* - U.K.



> While attending an online forensic course, young lab assistant discovers that the fictitious case study has a link to her past. With a help of two female professors she works on bringing a killer to justice.


The first two episodes are available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Doctor Doctor'* - Acorn TV

Season 4 is available.

It's called 'THE HEART GUY' on Acorn TV. It's also available by wizardry.



> After a spectacular fall from grace, high-flying heart surgeon Dr. Hugh Knight receives a life-changing punishment from the Medical Tribunal - he is forced to work for a year as a country GP in his former home town of Whyhope. Doctor Doctor follows Hugh's attempt to rebuild his world in the town he has spent his whole life running away from. Now the only way to salvage his brilliant career is to work as a lowly GP in an under-resourced, small-town hospital surrounded by estranged family, former friends, crazed colleagues, oddball patients, jealous brothers and a newlywed ex-girlfriend.


----------



## DevdogAZ

trainman said:


> "Avenue 5" -- premieres January 19 on HBO. Sci-fi comedy starring Hugh Laurie and Josh Gad.


You had me at "sci-fi comedy."


----------



## javabird

Malcontent said:


> *'Traces'* - U.K.
> 
> The first two episodes are available by wizardry.


Just listened to a podcast interview with Val McDermid about this show and it sounds interesting.
Traces Special - Amelia Bullmore, Laura Fraser and Val McDermid


----------



## Allanon

*The Witcher* - December 20 - Netflix


> Geralt of Rivia, a solitary monster hunter, struggles to find his place in a world where people often prove more wicked than beasts.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Sticks And Stones'* - U.K.



> Set amid the competitive world of sales, Sticks and Stones centres on the personal and professional life of Thomas Benson, a hard-working father and husband. Reliant on bonuses and winning pitches, Thomas often finds himself leading the team when trying to secure new business. However, when he freezes during a pitch, the fall out is monumental.
> 
> Determined to prove himself, Thomas goes to increasingly desperate lengths to remain successful. But, as he does, he begins to feel undermined, under attack and out of control. Has he lost his confidence and is just being paranoid or is his own team, and maybe the wider world, now out to get him?


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## dswallow

Don't F**k With Cats: Hunting an Internet Killer
Netflix, 12/18/2019

(A dirty word is spoken and seen without asterisks in the trailer.)


----------



## Amnesia

dswallow said:


> Don't F**k With Cats: Hunting an Internet Killer
> Netflix, 12/18/2019
> 
> (A dirty word is spoken and seen without asterisks in the trailer.)


"Cats"?


----------



## dswallow

Amnesia said:


> "Cats"?


Internet Rule Zero, apparently.


----------



## Tony_T

*Feb 19th IFC




*


----------



## Malcontent

*'Messiah'* - Netflix



> Messiah explores the lines among religion, faith and politics. It chronicles the modern world's reaction to a man who first appears in the Middle East creating a groundswell of followers around him claiming he is the Messiah. Is he sent from God or is he a dangerous fraud bent on dismantling the world's geopolitical order? The story unfolds from multiple points of view, including a young CIA agent, an Israeli Shin Bet officer, a Latino preacher and his Texan daughter, a Palestinian refugee and the media, among others.


Now available on Netflix.


----------



## Allanon

*Dracula* - Netflix - January 4


> From the makers of Sherlock, the Count Dracula legend transforms with new tales. Claes Bang stars as Dracula in this brand-new series inspired by Bram Stoker's classic novel.


----------



## astrohip

Allanon said:


> *Dracula* - Netflix - January 4


I've been slowly rereading the original _Dracula_. I'm ready to watch a new series now!


----------



## Allanon

*Deputy* - Fox - January 2


> From writer/executive producer Will Beall ("Aquaman," "Gangster Squad") and director/executive producer David Ayer ("Training Day," "End of Watch"), DEPUTY brings the spirit of a classic Western and a gritty authenticity to the modern cop drama. When the Los Angeles County's Sheriff dies, an arcane rule forged back in the Wild West thrusts the most unlikely man into the job: a fifth-generation lawman (Stephen Dorff, "True Detective"), more comfortable taking down bad guys than navigating a sea of politics, who won't rest until justice is served. DEPUTY also stars Yara Martinez ("Jane the Virgin," "True Detective"), Brian Van Holt ("Cougar Town"), Siena Goines ("Andi Mack"), Bex Taylor-Klaus ("Arrow"), Shane Paul McGhie ("What Men Want") and Mark Moses ("Mad Men").


----------



## dswallow

Allanon said:


> *Deputy* - Fox - January 2


I enjoyed this.


----------



## Beryl

Yep. Deputy was pretty good. Formula but entertaining.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Allanon said:


> *Deputy* - Fox - January 2


I'm going to watch this after work today but I do wonder if this means Yara Martinez is not going to be on Bull or if she's just doing both since her role on Bull isn't a weekly gig.


----------



## vertigo235

dswallow said:


> I enjoyed this.


I gave it a try and surprisingly I enjoyed it as well. I don't usually watch Police drama's anymore.

I think the most unbelievable part of this show is that that guy is a 3rd generation LA resident however.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Lincoln Rhyme: Hunt for the Bone Collector'* - NBC/Hulu



> Former NYPD detective and forensic genius Lincoln Rhyme was at the top of his game until a serious accident at the hands of a notorious serial killer forced him out of the field. When Amelia Sachs, an intuitive young officer who has a gift for profiling, finds herself hot on the killer's trail, Rhyme finds a partner for this new game of cat and mouse. As the unlikely detective duo join forces to crack the city's most confounding cases, they must also race to take down the enigmatic killer who brought them together. Inspired by the best-selling book "The Bone Collector."


Officially starts 01-10-2020. The first episode is available early via streaming or on demand.


----------



## astrohip

Malcontent said:


> *'Lincoln Rhyme: Hunt for the Bone Collector'* - NBC/Hulu
> Officially starts 01-10-2020. The first episode is available early via streaming or on demand.


Read most of the books, really good series. Which of course means nothing.

Vaguely recall a movie (Jolie & Denzel?) many years ago, which wasn't very good.


----------



## Amnesia

Malcontent said:


> *'Lincoln Rhyme: Hunt for the Bone Collector'*


Took me a few minutes to recognize Russell Hornsby as Lincoln----he played another cop, the lead's partner, in _Grimm._


----------



## Beryl

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Father Brown' *- U.K.



> Based on the stories by G. K. Chesterton, this period drama features Mark Williams as the eponymous crime solving Roman Catholic priest.


Season 8 has started. The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## ej42137

vertigo235 said:


> I think the most unbelievable part of this show is that that guy is a 3rd generation LA resident however.


Hah! I know what you mean, but LA has been around since 1781. My own family, for example, has been here for five generations.


----------



## vertigo235

ej42137 said:


> Hah! I know what you mean, but LA has been around since 1781. My own family, for example, has been here for five generations.


No I mean specifically that he was born and raised there but he acts like he is right out of the boonies of Arkansas.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Nurses* (2020) on Global TV...first episode via magic.



> Set in Toronto, NURSES follows five young nurses working on the frontlines of a busy downtown hospital, dedicating their lives to helping others, while struggling to help themselves. The ensemble cast includes Tiera Skovbye (Riverdale) as Grace Knight, a young nurse looking for a fresh start until someone from her past turns up who could jeopardize her career; Natasha Calis (The Possession) as Ashley Collins, a wild and unapologetic adrenaline junky who lives for the fast pace of the hospital; Jordan Johnson-Hinds (Blindspot) as Keon Colby, a former college football star who's trying to prove he's more than he was on the field; Sandy Sidhu (Grey's Anatomy) as Nazneen Khan, the whip-smart daughter from a wealthy family in India who moved to Canada to reinvent herself and is now starting her first job ever; and Donald MacLean Jr. (Workin' Moms) as Wolf Burke, soft hearted and playful, who has a secret that may find him in over his head.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Gloaming'* - Australian



> The Gloaming: the twilight space where light meets dark, the space between awake and asleep, where time passes but secrets linger&#8230; Unorthodox, troubled cop Molly McGee leads an investigation into the murder of an unidentified woman. To solve the case, Molly has to team up with Alex O'Connell - a man she hasn't spoken to in twenty years - and they discover that the murder has links to a cold case from the past. What begins as a routine investigation exposes something more insidious, and to catch the killer, Molly and Alex have to face the ghosts of their past.


From the creator of 'The Kettering Incident'.

The first season is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'FBI: Most Wanted'* - CBS

Spin-off of the show 'FBI'. It's another 'Dick Wolf' production.



> FBI: Most Wanted is a high-stakes drama that focuses on the Fugitive Task Force, which relentlessly tracks and captures the notorious criminals on the Bureau's Most Wanted list. Seasoned agent Jess LaCroix oversees the highly skilled team that functions as a mobile undercover unit that is always out in the field, pursuing those who are most desperate to elude justice.


Starts tonight.


----------



## series5orpremier

The Masked Singer Spinoff The Masked Dancer Ordered to Series at Fox


----------



## MikeMar

series5orpremier said:


> The Masked Singer Spinoff The Masked Dancer Ordered to Series at Fox


hahahahaha


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> *'The Gloaming'* - Australian
> 
> From the creator of 'The Kettering Incident'.
> 
> The first season is available by wizardry.


I saw a review that called it a Tasmanian Twin Peaks, and while after four episodes I see what they mean, I'd also say it's a much less blatant weirdness than Twin Peaks...


----------



## NorthAlabama

*'filthy rich'* - fox


----------



## Malcontent

*'Deadwater Fell'* - U.K.



> Set in the fictional Scottish town of Kirkdarroch, Deadwater Fell follows the story of two families in the aftermath of an unthinkable crime. When a seemingly perfect and happy family is murdered by someone they know and trust, cracks appear on the surface of a supposedly idyllic community.


Stars David Tennant.

The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Allanon

*68 Whiskey* - Paramount Network - Jan 15


> From Executive Producer Ron Howard, 68 Whiskey is Paramount Network's newest one-hour, original scripted series. The show follows a multicultural band of Army medics stationed in Afghanistan on a base nicknamed "The Orphanage," blending intense drama with irreverent humor. Together, the medics navigate a dangerous and sometimes absurd world, relying on comradery, various vices, and occasionally, a profound sense of purpose, to carry them through.


----------



## ADG

All returning or returned this week for a new series (available via alternate means):

Father Brown
Grantchester
Vera
Death in Paradise


----------



## Unbeliever

Allanon said:


> *68 Whiskey* - Paramount Network - Jan 15


Sounds like close to the premise of the 2011 TV series "Combat Hospital," a joint US/Canada combat hospital in Afghanistan. It only lasted 13 episodes.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Craigbob

Allanon said:


> *68 Whiskey* - Paramount Network - Jan 15


Sounds like a modern version of M*A*S*H. My son was a 68 Whiskey Fobbit in Afghanistan and I've only heard a few of the stories. I'm sure he'll be watching this.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Outsider'* - HBO



> The Outsider follows police detective Ralph Anderson, as he sets out to investigate the mutilated body of 11-year-old Frankie Peterson found in the Georgia woods. The mysterious circumstances surrounding this horrifying crime leads Ralph, still grieving the recent death of his own son, to bring in unorthodox private investigator Holly Gibney, whose uncanny abilities he hopes will help explain the unexplainable.


Based on the novel by Stephen King.

Starts tonight.


----------



## wprager

Medical Police on Netflix. The cast intrigued me (although the big names are all listed as shearing in 1 episode each). Strange spoof, but not clear of what. Reminded me a lot of Angie Tribeca. If that's not your strike zone I'd pass.


----------



## realityboy

wprager said:


> Medical Police on Netflix. The cast intrigued me (although the big names are all listed as shearing in 1 episode each). Strange spoof, but not clear of what. Reminded me a lot of Angie Tribeca. If that's not your strike zone I'd pass.


It's a spin-off of Children's Hospital so if you like this you'd probably like that as well.


----------



## ej42137

realityboy said:


> It's a spin-off of Children's Hospital so if you like this you'd probably like that as well.


As far as I can tell after watching a few episodes, I would say it's simply a continuation of "Children's Hospital" under a different name. To be a spin-off it would have different characters, location or something else significantly changed. It's pretty much like when "These Friends of Mine" became "Ellen", "Love and Curses" became "She-Wolf of London", or "Madame Secretary" (almost) became "Madame President".


----------



## Steveknj

wprager said:


> Medical Police on Netflix. The cast intrigued me (although the big names are all listed as shearing in 1 episode each). Strange spoof, but not clear of what. Reminded me a lot of Angie Tribeca. If that's not your strike zone I'd pass.


Angie Tribeca would be a good comparison. I haven't seen the new one yet, but i enjoyed Children's Hospital which was goofy and silly, AND, made me laugh. First rule of comedy for me is that it's supposed to make me laugh. It's in the Airplane / Naked Gun vein.


----------



## Anubys

wprager said:


> Medical Police on Netflix. The cast intrigued me (although the big names are all listed as shearing in 1 episode each). Strange spoof, but not clear of what. Reminded me a lot of Angie Tribeca. If that's not your strike zone I'd pass.


I was totally ignoring this because I thought it was some medical drama like CSI. Thanks for the trailer. I'm totally IN!

Never heard of Children's Hospital. I have to check that out as well.


----------



## Steveknj

Anubys said:


> I was totally ignoring this because I thought it was some medical drama like CSI. Thanks for the trailer. I'm totally IN!
> 
> Never heard of Children's Hospital. I have to check that out as well.


It was (I believe) on Adult Swim maybe 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## Anubys

Steveknj said:


> It was (I believe) on Adult Swim maybe 5 or 6 years ago.


sorry. what's an adult swim?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> sorry. what's an adult swim?


Cartoon Network's nighttime programming.


----------



## NatasNJ

Children Hospital has some AMAZING episodes. Only like 12 minutes each. Got a little long in the tooth towards the final 2-3 seasons but I recall a few early on episodes having some amazing laugh out loud moments.


----------



## ej42137

Anubys said:


> I was totally ignoring this because I thought it was some medical drama like CSI. Thanks for the trailer. I'm totally IN!
> 
> Never heard of Children's Hospital. I have to check that out as well.


"Children's Hospital" is available on Hulu as well as Adult Swim. I find the 15 minute format works really well for this kind of comedy. (The Dumont network had a few 15 minute shows back in the early days of broadcast TV, but I don't think the economics worked out.)


----------



## Steveknj

ej42137 said:


> "Children's Hospital" is available on Hulu as well as Adult Swim. I find the 15 minute format works really well for this kind of comedy. (The *Dumont network had a few 15 minute shows back in the early days of broadcast TV*, but I don't think the economics worked out.)


Wow, that's really going back some! Before my time, but if I recall, weren't the original Honeymooners episodes on Dumont in the mid 50s?


----------



## sharkster

NorthAlabama said:


> *'filthy rich'* - fox


Hmmm...I'm intrigued. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Tommy'* - CBS

Starts 02-06-2020

Stars 'Edie Falco'.



> Tommy follows Abigail "Tommy" Thomas, a former high-ranking NYPD officer as she becomes the first female Chief of Police for Los Angeles. She uses her unflinching honesty and hardball tactics to navigate the social, political and national-security issues that converge with enforcing the law.


----------



## Steveknj

Malcontent said:


> *'Tommy'* - CBS
> 
> Starts 02-06-2020
> 
> Stars 'Edie Falco'.


Imagine that, ANOTHER police procedural on CBS. Who would have thunk it?


----------



## Allanon

*The Dead Lands* - January 23 - Shudder


> Waka, a murdered Māori warrior returned from the Afterlife, and Mehe, a determined young woman, embark on a quest to find who "broke the world" and how to close the breach between the living and the dead. AMC Networks' Shudder and TVNZ present THE DEAD LANDS, an epic supernatural fantasy series set in mythical New Zealand. Starring Te Kohe Tuhaka and Darneen Christian.


----------



## Allanon

*October Faction* - January 23 - Netflix


> 17-year-old twins' lives are turned upside down when they discover their seemingly unremarkable insurance sales rep parents are, in fact, (spoiler alert!) trained assassins who hunt monsters.


----------



## Mikeguy

Steveknj said:


> Imagine that, ANOTHER police procedural on CBS. Who would have thunk it?


Agreed, sigh. But with the caveat: it's Edie Falco!


----------



## trainman

Steveknj said:


> Wow, that's really going back some! Before my time, but if I recall, weren't the original Honeymooners episodes on Dumont in the mid 50s?


Yes, "The Honeymooners" was originally a regular segment of a DuMont variety show called "Cavalcade of Stars." It then moved to a CBS variety show called "The Jackie Gleason Show."

The half-hour sitcom version aired on CBS, but the closing credits proclaimed that it was recorded on "the DuMont Electronicam" -- the DuMont network was out of business by that point, but the company was still alive as an electronics manufacturer. (Too bad the Electronicam -- which was a combination live TV/film camera -- was quickly made obsolete by the invention of videotape.)


----------



## series5orpremier

*Snowpiercer, *Sunday May 31 9pm/8pm ET/CT *TNT




*


----------



## series5orpremier

*Penny Dreadful: City of Angels*, Sunday April 26 10pm/9pm ET/CT, *Showtime*


----------



## MikeMar

series5orpremier said:


> *Snowpiercer, *Sunday May 31 9pm/8pm ET/CT *TNT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hope it's good!!!!


----------



## MikeMar

series5orpremier said:


> *Penny Dreadful: City of Angels*, Sunday April 26 10pm/9pm ET/CT, *Showtime*


Heard the show is great, going to watch them all probably next Oct


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Malcontent said:


> *'Tommy'* - CBS
> 
> Starts 02-06-2020
> 
> Stars 'Edie Falco'.


Its set in Los Angeles, but filmed in New York, not sure if thats state or city,but will watch just to see how they pull it off.
I've seen interview with some cast and such, and they said we have trucks and trucks loaded with palm trees, always waiting for these damn trucks
Lolol

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ej42137

Steveknj said:


> Imagine that, ANOTHER police procedural on CBS. Who would have thunk it?


Yawn! Who needs another boring cop show? Fuggit about it!



Mikeguy said:


> Agreed, sigh. But with the caveat: it's *Edie Falco*!


I'm in!


----------



## Steveknj

ej42137 said:


> Yawn! Who needs another boring cop show? Fuggit about it!
> 
> I'm in!


Good actresses can be in bad shows. Since it's not a genre I'm all that interested in, and CBS crime procedurals all follow a similar formula, I'll pass despite Edie. It's rare that an actor or actress makes me want to watch a show just because they are in it and no other reason.


----------



## Mikeguy

Steveknj said:


> *Good actresses can be in bad shows. *Since it's not a genre I'm all that interested in, and CBS crime procedurals all follow a similar formula, I'll pass despite Edie. It's rare that an actor or actress makes me want to watch a show just because they are in it and no other reason.


True--but good actors also can redeem a show and make up for lapses, to a degree.


----------



## Howie

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Its set in Los Angeles, but filmed in New York, not sure if thats state or city,but will watch just to see how they pull it off.
> I've seen interview with some cast and such, and they said we have trucks and trucks loaded with palm trees, always waiting for these damn trucks
> Lolol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I hear also that there's a deaf, dumb and blind kid character that's really good at air hockey.


----------



## eddyj

MikeMar said:


> Hope it's good!!!!


I hope they explain the one thing that really drove me nuts in the movie...



Spoiler



Who the hell is maintaining the track?


----------



## Allanon

Cobra - January 17 - UK or wizardry


> COBRA deals with an unfolding national emergency that threatens to engulf the country as the COBRA committee, a team comprised of Britain's leading experts, crisis contingency planners and most senior politicians fights to ensure the protection of the people of Great Britain. The Prime Minister and his Chief of Staff must contend with impossible political decisions, whilst also wrestling with ferociously pressured personal lives. Not only do they bear the weight of public expectation and their family's needs; they must also be mindful of their political opponents who will use any sign of weakness as an opportunity to strike.


----------



## Amnesia

Time to call on GI Joe!


----------



## Tony_T

*Hulu - Feb 14th*


----------



## Tony_T

*Hulu March 18th*


----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


> *Hulu March 18th*


This looks interesting. Reese is everywhere these days!


----------



## Mikeguy

photoshopgrl said:


> This looks interesting. Reese is everywhere these days!


Having your own production company can be a good thing.


----------



## cherry ghost

Tonight

Seven Worlds, One Planet | BBC America


----------



## Mikeguy

cherry ghost said:


> Tonight
> 
> Seven Worlds, One Planet | BBC America


Just - gorgeous. And majestic.

edit: Just ordered this from my library, for when the U.S. Blu-Ray issues in March. No. 5 on the list of 2 copies.


----------



## Tony_T

BBC America has been running of all of the previous documentaries, for instance planet II, the Blue Planet, Dynasties, etc


----------



## photoshopgrl

cherry ghost said:


> Tonight
> Seven Worlds, One Planet | BBC America


Really wish I wasn't so lame. This looks incredible. I just cannot watch animals eat each other. Yes, I get it, I just can't see it. That ruins my ability to watch all the amazing animal shows, especially anything to do with big cats, which are my favorites.


----------



## series5orpremier

photoshopgrl said:


> Really wish I wasn't so lame. This looks incredible. I just cannot watch animals eat each other. Yes, I get it, I just can't see it. That ruins my ability to watch all the amazing animal shows, especially anything to do with big cats, which are my favorites.


Yeah, these shows inevitably devolve into 'let's watch the animals murder each other', but I wish they could just focus on the spectacular cinematography aspect for an entire hour without that other stuff.


----------



## Tony_T

They really can’t avoid that, it is nature, but BBC does not dwell on it and I don’t think it’s more than 1% of the Documentary. There are some really sad parts, I was watching Blue Planet II today and it was really sad when they showed the sperm whale who’s calf had died and the mother carried it with her for a few weeks.


----------



## series5orpremier

I know that happens in nature but it's the producers who choose how to edit the program together. I feel they historically emphasize the gory stuff because they think that's what people want to see or what helps the ratings, or because they themselves are just as zoosadistic as they think the audience is.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Avenue 5'* - HBO



> 'Avenue 5' is a space tourism comedy set 40 years in the future. Ryan Clark is the confident and suave captain of Avenue 5, a space cruise ship with luxury amenities like gourmet buffets, a spa, an observation deck and yoga classes. Avenue 5's eight-week journey around Saturn is underway and its systems are optimal. But when the ship suddenly encounters technical difficulties, it's up to Ryan and his crew to calm the disgruntled passengers and find a way to deal with unexpected events onboard-though they may or may not be equipped for the task.


Starts tonight.


----------



## Malcontent

*'9-1-1: Lone Star'* - FOX



> Nearly 20 years ago, Owen Strand was the lone survivor of his Manhattan firehouse on 9/11. In the wake of the attack, Owen had the unenviable task of rebuilding his station. After a similar tragedy happens to a firehouse in Austin, Owen, along with his troubled firefighter son, T.K., takes his progressive philosophies of life and firefighting down to Texas, where he helps them start anew. On the surface, Owen is all about big-city style and swagger, but underneath he struggles with a secret he hides from the world - one that could very well end his life.


Stars 'Rob Lowe' and 'Liv Tyler'.

Starts tonight.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> *'Avenue 5'* - HBO
> 
> Starts tonight.


FWIW, it's by the Veep people...


----------



## eddyj

Malcontent said:


> *'9-1-1: Lone Star'* - FOX
> 
> Stars 'Rob Lowe' and 'Liv Tyler'.


Never watched any of the 911 shows, but I'll watch anything with Liv.


----------



## photoshopgrl

eddyj said:


> Never watched any of the 911 shows, but I'll watch anything with Liv.


I was just about to say this but replace Liv with Rob.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Vienna Blood (PBS)*..Originally aired back in November on BBC, but PBS is running tonight so magic users need not apply.



> A brilliant young doctor, Max Liebermann (Matthew Beard), joins Detective Inspector Oskar Rheinhardt (Juergen Maurer) to help solve Vienna's most mysterious murder cases. Based on the best-selling Liebermann novels by Frank Tallis.


----------



## Allanon

Rise of Empires: Ottoman - January 24 - Netflix


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Dead Lands'* - Shudder



> Dishonored warrior, Waka Nuku Rau, dies, but the Ancestors in the Afterlife send him back to the world to find redemption and honor. There, in the world of the living, he's aided by Mehe, a young woman determined to make sure he does, and together they discover the world has been disrupted by forces not of the living world. Someone, or something, is preventing the Dead from entering the Afterlife and now the Dead are thrown back into their decaying bodies to hunt the living. Waka and Mehe go on a long journey to discover who created the rift between the world of the living and the world of the dead.





> AMC Networks' Shudder and TVNZ present THE DEAD LANDS, an epic supernatural fantasy series set in mythical New Zealand. Series premiere Jan. 23 on Shudder / Jan. 24 on TVNZ.


The first two episodes are available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'October Faction'* - Netflix



> October Faction follows globetrotting monster hunters Fred and Deloris Allen who, after the death of Fred's father, return to their hometown in upstate New York with their teenage children Geoff and Viv. As the family adjusts, Fred and Deloris must hide their identities as members of a secret organization, and our heroes quickly discover that their new small-town setting isn't as idyllic as it seems.
> 
> Based on the Graphic Novel.


Now available on Netflix.


----------



## sharkster

photoshopgrl said:


> Really wish I wasn't so lame. This looks incredible. I just cannot watch animals eat each other. Yes, I get it, I just can't see it. That ruins my ability to watch all the amazing animal shows, especially anything to do with big cats, which are my favorites.


I always thought I was the only one. People give me a ration if I say it, so I usually keep it to myself. Like you, I do get it but I simply cannot see animals getting hurt in any way. That's just how I am and, also like you, it does keep me from watching some nature shows that I would otherwise love to watch.


----------



## OhFiddle

sharkster said:


> I always thought I was the only one. People give me a ration if I say it, so I usually keep it to myself. Like you, I do get it but I simply cannot see animals getting hurt in any way. That's just how I am and, also like you, it does keep me from watching some nature shows that I would otherwise love to watch.


Sometimes I can watch them and sometimes I can't. Some of those shows present it in a very matter of fact way and it's over quickly and that's much easier to watch. Some reallllly drag it out, play the sad music, and really go all out tugging at your heartstrings. One night I watched the first episode of *Blue Planet,* thinking it would be relaxing before bed. By the end I was all choked up, lump in my throat, tears and snot running down my face. It was not conducive to sleep! It kind of surprised me that I got _that_ emotional over whales, but they really made it a very sad saga to watch.

The worst for me is watching the vet shows when someone has to put down their pet. That just brings all those feelings back up to the surface for me. I have to look away from the screen for those scenes to make them remotely bearable.


----------



## sharkster

OhFiddle said:


> Sometimes I can watch them and sometimes I can't. Some of those shows present it in a very matter of fact way and it's over quickly and that's much easier to watch. Some reallllly drag it out, play the sad music, and really go all out tugging at your heartstrings. One night I watched the first episode of *Blue Planet,* thinking it would be relaxing before bed. By the end I was all choked up, lump in my throat, tears and snot running down my face. It was not conducive to sleep! It kind of surprised me that I got _that_ emotional over whales, but they really made it a very sad saga to watch.
> 
> The worst for me is watching the vet shows when someone has to put down their pet. That just brings all those feelings back up to the surface for me. I have to look away from the screen for those scenes to make them remotely bearable.


(((hugs)

Oh yeah, I cannot watch the vet shows either because I just know that some situations are not going to go well.

At least those of us who are very sensitive about animals being hurt are not alone.  I usually feel pretty alone about it because you tell people and they treat you like you're some kind of idiot. Fine, if that's what it is, I'm still going to feel the same way and they cannot make me feel badly about how I feel.


----------



## photoshopgrl

sharkster said:


> (((hugs)
> 
> Oh yeah, I cannot watch the vet shows either because I just know that some situations are not going to go well.
> 
> At least those of us who are very sensitive about animals being hurt are not alone.  I usually feel pretty alone about it because you tell people and they treat you like you're some kind of idiot. Fine, if that's what it is, I'm still going to feel the same way and they cannot make me feel badly about how I feel.


It is nice to see others on here feeling the same way. Although I'm pretty unapologetic about it and everyone around me knows not to even think about talking about or showing me anything.


----------



## scooterboy

sharkster said:


> (((hugs)


I'm old and not current on my internet symbolism - is that 1 hug followed by 2 pats on the back with the left hand?


----------



## sharkster

scooterboy said:


> I'm old and not current on my internet symbolism - is that 1 hug followed by 2 pats on the back with the left hand?


Oh wow! I didn't even see what I did there. d'oh! Well, I AM left-handed. 

Or, wait (I'm too quick to tell the truth) - yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## eddyj

scooterboy said:


> I'm old and not current on my internet symbolism - is that 1 hug followed by 2 pats on the back with the left hand?


Reach-around with the left hand.


----------



## wmcbrine

ADG said:


> All returning or returned this week for a new series (available via alternate means):
> 
> Father Brown
> Grantchester
> Vera
> Death in Paradise


I haven't checked the others, but Vera is available on Britbox.


----------



## Generic

Maureen McCormick to Co-Host HGTV's 'Frozen in Time' Series


----------



## Allanon

*Locke & Key* - February 7 - Netflix


> Based on the best-selling graphic novels, Locke & Key follows 3 siblings who, after the murder of their father, move to their ancestral home only to find the house has magical keys that give them a vast array of powers and abilities.


----------



## Allanon

*Mythic Quest: Raven's Banquet* - February 7 - Apple TV+


> The cutting-edge comedy is set in a video game development studio and will explore the intricacies of the human condition through hilarious and innovative ways.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Allanon said:


> *Locke & Key* - February 7 - Netflix


That's a show that's been many years in the making, based on the brilliant graphic novels by Joe Hill (Stephen King's son)!


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's a show that's been many years in the making, based on the brilliant graphic novels by Joe Hill (Stephen King's son)!


As someone that's never heard of the graphic novels, this trailer did not intrigue me, it just confused me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

photoshopgrl said:


> As someone that's never heard of the graphic novels, this trailer did not intrigue me, it just confused me.


I guess that's understandable...it's what you might call a low-concept story (if a high-concept story is something you can sum up in a sound-bite). But it's a REALLY COOL STORY! You just have to...experience it. A trailer isn't going to hack it. (Which, now that I think of it, is an appropriate pun. "Hack it" as in "succeed," but also as in working your way inside it.)


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I guess that's understandable...it's what you might call a low-concept story (if a high-concept story is something you can sum up in a sound-bite). But it's a REALLY COOL STORY! You just have to...experience it. A trailer isn't going to hack it. (Which, now that I think of it, is an appropriate pun. "Hack it" as in "succeed," but also as in working your way inside it.)


Okay you and I usually like the same shows, so if you think it looks good, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Stranger'* - Netflix



> The Stranger follows Adam Price as a secret destroys his perfect life, sending him on a collision course with a deadly conspiracy. Price has a good life, two wonderful sons, and a watertight marriage, until one night a stranger sits next to him in a bar and tells him a devastating secret about his wife, Corinne. Soon Adam finds himself tangled in something far darker than even Corinne's deception, and realizes that if he doesn't make exactly the right moves, the conspiracy he's stumbled into will not only ruin lives-it will end them.
> 
> Based on the novel by Harlan Coben.


Stars Richard Armitage (Berlin Station) and Hannah John-Kamen (Killjoys)

The first season now available on Netflix.


----------



## innocentfreak

Lego Masters - Fox starts Wed Feb 5th.



> Hosted by Will Arnett comes the new FOX competition show, LEGO MASTERS. Based on the hit British reality-competition series of the same name, LEGO MASTERS brings imagination, design and creativity to life when teams of LEGO enthusiasts go head-to-head, with infinite possibilities and an unlimited supply of LEGO bricks. Teams of two compete against each other in ambitious brick-building challenges to be crowned the country's most talented amateur LEGO builders. In each episode, the competing pairs who impress the judges the most progress to the next round, until the finale where the top teams will face off for a cash prize, the ultimate LEGO trophy and the grand title of LEGO MASTERS.







Also if you are or a family member are a Lego addict, AU and UK versions are available via magic.


----------



## jilter

photoshopgrl said:


> This looks interesting. Reese is everywhere these days!


Only if "little" is in the title <smile>!


----------



## Tony_T

Six part HBO documentary begins Monday, February 3


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Pharmacist'* - Netflix



> After his son's tragic death, a Louisiana pharmacist goes to extremes to expose the rampant corruption behind the opioid addiction crisis.
> 
> Docuseries


Now available on Netflix.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Briarpatch'* - USA Network



> Briarpatch follows Allegra Dill, a dogged investigator returning to her border-town Texas home after her sister is murdered by a car bomb. What begins as a search for a killer turns into an all-consuming fight to bring the corrupt hometown Allegra thought she left behind to its knees.





> From the creator of Mr. Robot comes mystery-thriller Briarpatch, starring Rosario Dawson, Kim Dickens and Alan Cumming.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## Anubys

I thoroughly enjoyed Good Omens on Amazon Prime. I highly recommend it.


----------



## madscientist

Watched the first three episodes of _Locke & Key_ on Netflix last night. It certainly wasn't as good as the graphic novels but I'll keep watching. I hope they move closer to the feel of the comics. There's a bit of Sabrina sneaking into this show. Or maybe I just think that because I was watching Sabrina earlier this week


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Pale Horse'* - U.K.



> Based on the Agatha Christie novel of the same name.
> 
> When a mysterious list of names is found in the shoe of a dead woman, one of those named, Mark Easterbrook, begins an investigation into how and why his name came to be there. He is drawn to The Pale Horse, the home of a trio of rumoured witches in the tiny village of Much Deeping. Word has it that the witches can do away with wealthy relatives using the dark arts alone, but as the bodies mount up Mark is certain there has to be a rational explanation. And who could possibly want him dead?


Stars Rufus Sewell.

The first episode is available by wizardry.

The series will become available on Amazon Prime March 13th.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Malcontent said:


> *'The Pale Horse'* - U.K.
> Stars Rufus Sewell.
> 
> The first episode is available by wizardry.
> 
> The series will become available on Amazon Prime March 13th.


This looks amazing. Also Rufus Sewell is an amazing actor!


----------



## trainman

"Motherland: Fort Salem" -- fantasy/drama, premieres March 18 on Freeform.

In an alternate timeline, witches train to be magic-wielding soldiers for the U.S.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Baghdad Central'* - U.K.



> October 2003 and Baghdad has been occupied by American forces for six months; but the disbandment of the Iraqi army, the police and civil leadership in the aftermath of the invasion means there is no one in charge and no effective rule of law.
> 
> In the midst of this chaos, crime and paranoia, Iraqi ex-policeman Muhsin al-Khafaji has lost everything and is battling daily to keep himself and his sick daughter, Mrouj, safe. But when he learns that his estranged elder daughter Sawsan is missing Khafaji is forced into a desperate search to find her.


The first two episodes are available by wizardry.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Have I lost it or are there are only 2 episodes total for the first season of The Pale Horse?


----------



## Malcontent

photoshopgrl said:


> Have I lost it or are there are only 2 episodes total for the first season of The Pale Horse?


Yeah, that is what it looks like.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Malcontent said:


> Yeah, that is what it looks like.


I know it's BBC but that's low even for British TV!


----------



## Hcour

The Pale Horse is a mini-series adaptation of a Christie book. These are often only a few eps. There was an adaptation of Ordeal by Innocence a couple yrs ago that was only three eps. It's absolutely superb.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Hcour said:


> The Pale Horse is a mini-series adaptation of a Christie book. These are often only a few eps. There was an adaptation of Ordeal by Innocence a couple yrs ago that was only three eps. It's absolutely superb.


I didn't know that. I think the smallest amount I've seen BBC put out was 6.


----------



## Tony_T

IFC, Wed 10;30


----------



## Allanon

*Devs* - March 5 - Hulu - Eight episode miniseries


> Devs follows the story of a young software engineer, Lily Chan, who investigates the secretive development division of her employer which she believes is behind her boyfriend's murder. Devs stars Sonoya Mizuno, Nick Offerman, Jin Ha, Zach Grenier, Stephen McKinley Henderson, Cailee Spaeny and Alison Pill. The new limited series is produced by FX Productions.


----------



## Allanon

*Amazing Stories* - March 6 - Apple TV+


> From visionary executive producers Steven Spielberg and Edward Kitsis & Adam Horowitz, this reimagining of the classic anthology series transports everyday characters into worlds of wonder, possibility, and imagination.


----------



## Allanon

*Dispatches From Elsewhere* - March 1 - AMC


> Dispatches From Elsewhere centers around four ordinary people who feel there's something missing in their lives, but they can't quite put their finger on what it is. This diverse foursome is brought together by chance when they stumble onto a puzzle hiding just behind the veil of everyday life. As they begin to accept the mysterious Dispatches from Elsewhere challenges, they come to find that the mystery winds deeper than they imagined, and their eyes are opened to a world of possibility and magic.


----------



## Hcour

I remember the original Amazing Stories as being absolutely terrible, despite the talent involved. Hopefully the reboot will be better.


----------



## Allanon

Hcour said:


> I remember the original Amazing Stories as being absolutely terrible, despite the talent involved. Hopefully the reboot will be better.


Some were better than others but anytime Amazing Stories is brought up the first episode I think of is the one where the WW2 gunner is trapped in the belly gun of a plane with the landing gear not working and he draws his way out of the situation. I was a kid and that blew my imagination.


----------



## wprager

Allanon said:


> Some were better than others but anytime Amazing Stories is brought up the first episode I think of is the one where the WW2 gunner is trapped in the belly gun of a plane with the landing gear not working and he draws his way out of the situation. I was a kid and that blew my imagination.


*Away*


----------



## DevdogAZ

Yeah, I loved that episode of Amazing Stories. I also always remember an episode about a killer hairpiece. I only remember because as a 12-year-old kid, I thought the title "Hell Toupee" was very creative.


----------



## Hcour

Allanon said:


> Some were better than others but anytime Amazing Stories is brought up the first episode I think of is the one where the WW2 gunner is trapped in the belly gun of a plane with the landing gear not working and he draws his way out of the situation. I was a kid and that blew my imagination.


And I _hated_ that episode, thought it was a ridiculous ending. Different strokes...


----------



## Amnesia

Hcour said:


> Different strokes...


I hated that show...


----------



## tlc

Allanon said:


> *Devs* - March 5 - Hulu - Eight episode miniseries


FX :thumbsup:

... only on Hulu :thumbsdown:


----------



## trainman

Hcour said:


> I remember the original Amazing Stories as being absolutely terrible, despite the talent involved. Hopefully the reboot will be better.


I loved it when it originally aired (I was 11 when it premiered). The series used to be available on Netflix, and I watched it a few years ago -- as you would expect with anthology series, there were some episodes that really held up, some episodes that were obviously not so good, and a couple that I can't review honestly because I had serious nostalgic feelings for them.


----------



## ayedee

Amnesia said:


> I hated that show...


Well as they say "different strokes for different folks"


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Tony_T said:


> IFC, Wed 10;30


I watched this when it was first shown in the UK (via magical means) and gave up. I thought it was stupid, but I never liked the main character when he was the boss in The IT Crowd.

At least it's only a six-parter.

YMMV.


----------



## Tony_T

Matt Berry is hilarious in "What we do in the Shadows" on FX

"_Bat_!"


----------



## Tony_T

tlc said:


> FX :thumbsup:
> 
> ... only on Hulu :thumbsdown:


Part of the new streaming deal set to start March 2nd

_FX on Hulu will, for the first time, bring together past seasons of acclaimed, award-winning legacy FX originals as well as new FX originals - all streaming in one place. *In addition, the new content hub will feature brand-new FX originals, available only on Hulu.*_


----------



## Tony_T

March 2nd FX


----------



## Malcontent

*'Intelligence'* - U.K.

Stars David Schwimmer. Episodes are available by wizardry.



> Intelligence is a workplace comedy set in the UK's GCHQ-a kind of weedier, geekier version of MI5, where they tackle international and domestic Cyber Crime from a desktop. But when a pompous, maverick NSA agent comes over from the U.S. to join the team, he enlists an inept and tactless computer analyst in a power grab that threatens to disrupt the team's ability to combat cyber terrorism.


----------



## scooterboy

Tony_T said:


> March 2nd FX


That looks way too stressful to watch. Just the trailer made me anxious.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

scooterboy said:


> That looks way too stressful to watch. Just the trailer made me anxious.


Now that my youngest is 17, I'm able to literally lol at the trailer.


----------



## gossamer88

Beryl said:


> Looking forward to this one.





Malcontent said:


> *'Briarpatch'* - USA Network
> 
> The first episode has aired.


I bailed on both of these. Hunters after episode 2. I barely made it through the first episode. Briarpatch was hard to follow and not worth the effort. Also bailed after two episodes.


----------



## dswallow

*Beforeigners* on HBO NOW/HBO GO, from HBO Europe.

Review: Time travel and murder combine in HBO's riveting Beforeigners series


----------



## Anubys

dswallow said:


> *Beforeigners* on HBO NOW/HBO GO, from HBO Europe.
> 
> Review: Time travel and murder combine in HBO's riveting Beforeigners series


So that's only available on HBO streaming or Hulu? darn...


----------



## dswallow

Anubys said:


> So that's only available on HBO streaming or Hulu? darn...


I haven't looked to see if it's available on demand on Xfinity when you have HBO. But weird, huh? That they'd stick it exclusively on the HBO streaming service side.


----------



## gossamer88

Anubys said:


> So that's only available on HBO streaming or Hulu? darn...


I checked yesterday on HBO Go (need a cable subscription) and it launched "HBO Europe" (or something like that) before the episode started. So you do not have a streaming box or a smart TV?


----------



## Anubys

I had never really explored the HBO go/now/never/maybe platforms...it seems that if you subscribe to HBO through your cable provider (or Directv), HBO Go is free...

I watched the first ep of Beforeigners and I'm absolutely going to binge it...and not just because the lead actress is hot! the premise is very interesting and I see a ton of potential...


----------



## Amnesia

I watched the first episode. I have a hard time suspending my disbelief---not at the situation per ce, but how blase everyone is about not understanding it...


----------



## lambertman

dswallow said:


> I haven't looked to see if it's available on demand on Xfinity when you have HBO.


It is.


----------



## Anubys

I do like the new words they use

Beforeigners
Timigration (Time immigration)
Timists (people who discriminate against people who time traveled)

Since it's a translation, I wonder how close those words in English are to the original...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Beforeigners isn't remotely similar...at one point it showed up on a sign. Can't remember what the Norwegian was, but nothing like "Beforeigners."


----------



## Amnesia

Anubys said:


> I do like the new words they use
> Beforeigners
> (...)
> Since it's a translation, I wonder how close those words in English are to the original...


The show is called _Fremvandrerne_ in the original Norwegian. Here's an link to some discussion on the possible meaning. An excerpt:


> _Fremvandrerne_ is not a cute pun (edit: like "Beforeigners"). A direct English translation might be "promigrants". Forward-wanderers.


----------



## gossamer88

Watched the first two episodes last night. So far I like.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Tribal'* - Canada



> The department of Federal Justice attempts to save political face under the mask of inclusion and collaboration as they take control of the Tribal Police Force that governs the four Indian Reserves that surround the city. Interim Tribal Chief Samantha Woodburn attempts to overcome political red tape and must also prove herself amongst the old-white-boys club of the Metro Police. Thrust into an unfamiliar world, she navigates politics and procedure as she clashes with her new partner, Chuck "Buke" Bukansky, a seasoned but broken-down Metro Police detective. Tribal examines First Nation crime stories based on real world cases, including mistaken identity, pipeline controversy, healing lodge justice, social services, tobacco and missing Indigenous Peoples.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Transplant'* - Canada



> The story of an ER doctor who fled his native Syria to come to Canada, where he must overcome numerous obstacles to resume a career in the high stakes world of emergency medicine.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## innocentfreak

*The Most Dangerous Animal of All - *FX starts Friday March 6th



> Based on The New York Times best-selling book of the same name, The Most Dangerous Animal of All is a four-part documentary series on FX that explores one man's search for the father who abandoned him, only to uncover the worst: he believes his father is the Zodiac killer, one of the most infamous serial killers in American history.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Dispatches from Elsewhere* - AMC starts Sunday March 1st.



> Dispatches From Elsewhere centers around four ordinary people who feel there's something missing in their lives, but they can't quite put their finger on what it is. This diverse foursome is brought together by chance when they stumble onto a puzzle hiding just behind the veil of everyday life. As they begin to accept the mysterious Dispatches from Elsewhere challenges, they come to find that the mystery winds deeper than they imagined, and their eyes are opened to a world of possibility and magic.


----------



## madscientist

Definitely going to watch *Dispatches ...* tonight... I hope it's great!


----------



## Malcontent

*'McDonald And Dodds'* - U.K.



> McDonald & Dodds is set in Bath and follows the wildly ambitious DCI McDonald, who is partnered with the shy, modest DS Dodds. While McDonald has transferred from the mean streets of South London to leap up the career ladder, Dodds has happily languished on the shelf for most of his working life.
> 
> McDonald is a tough, driven, battering ram of a cop who cracks cases through sheer force of will; Dodds - the tortoise to her hare - is quiet, unassuming and enigmatic. But thrust back into frontline action for the first time in a decade, he discovers a hidden talent for deciphering puzzles. Two contemporary Britons, seemingly with nothing in common, thrown together, boss McDonald and loyal sidekick Dodds forge a rumbustious, entertaining and ultimately - give or take a few setbacks - effective partnership.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## jlb

We are really liking Gentefied on NetFlix!


----------



## Anubys

Gentefied sounds fantastic. Will absolutely watch that.


----------



## mlsnyc

Anubys said:


> Gentefied sounds fantastic. Will absolutely watch that.


I'm 6 episodes in and they've all been great.


----------



## jlb

mlsnyc said:


> I'm 6 episodes in and they've all been great.


Yeah, it really is a lot of fun and has a lot of heart.


----------



## dswallow

3,2,1...upload. A new Amazon Original series from Greg Daniels, arrives May 1.




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## dswallow

How well can you really know someone? Little Fires Everywhere premieres March 18, only on Hulu.




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Mikeguy

dswallow said:


> 3,2,1...upload. A new Amazon Original series from Greg Daniels, arrives May 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Way intriguing!


----------



## dswallow

dswallow said:


> How well can you really know someone? Little Fires Everywhere premieres March 18, only on Hulu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


I had no real idea what to expect. After 3 episodes I'm really enjoying it and am hooked. I love the characters and how we're learning things about them and they're learning from each other. It's just an eight episode season. I'm learning to hate short seasons!


----------



## Allanon

*Tales From the Loop* - Amazon Prime Video - April 3


> Inspired by the wondrous paintings of Simon Stålenhag, Tales from the Loop explores the mind-bending adventures of the people who live above the Loop, a machine built to unlock and explore the mysteries of the universe - making things previously relegated to science fiction, possible.


----------



## wprager

Mikeguy said:


> Way intriguing!


I'm in.


----------



## Generic




----------



## Tony_T

*May 8th*


----------



## series5orpremier

ESPN to satiate sports fans, move up release of Michael Jordan documentary

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244960777515208707


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> ESPN to satiate sports fans, move up release of Michael Jordan documentary
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244960777515208707


Ten episodes? I might have watched a 2 hour documentary with some mild interest. Ten episodes, I think I'll pass for now.


----------



## Anubys

Steveknj said:


> Ten episodes? I might have watched a 2 hour documentary with some mild interest. Ten episodes, I think I'll pass for now.


Come June, you'll be begging for it and wishing it were 20 episodes!


----------



## dswallow

Anubys said:


> Come June, you'll be begging for it and wishing it were 20 episodes!


I consider it an early April Fools joke.


----------



## Teavo

I have fond memories of the original Amazing Stories but I've been real disappointed with the Apple TV version so far after the first 2 really bad episodes. Doesn't have near the feel of the original.


----------



## Amnesia

I don't know---I enjoyed the first 4 episodes. Good light fun.


----------



## Teavo

The first one had some promise the first half but just became totally silly and cheesy the second half.

The second episode was a real downer and I hated the characters the minute the first running in the streets opening scene started. I wanted smack both of them and say "What the hell are you doing running in the MIDDLE OF A BUSY ROAD with traffic all around!?" Just hated the whole vibe the 2 ladies had.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Atlanta's Missing and Murdered: The Lost Children - 4/5/20 on HBO*



> TLANTA'S MISSING AND MURDERED: THE LOST CHILDREN, debuting SUNDAY, APRIL 5 (8:00-9:00 p.m. ET/PT), is a five-part documentary series offering an unprecedented look at the abduction and murder of at least 30 African American children and young adults in Atlanta between 1979 and 1981. Forty years later, with the official re-opening of the case by Atlanta's Mayor Keisha Lance Bottoms, the series tells the inside story of this shocking tragedy, shedding new light on the horrific killings through interviews with those closest to the children and the investigation, as well as exclusive archival material. The series tracks the story from the initial disappearance and discovery of two murdered teenage boys to the fear that progressively gripped the city, ultimately building to the indictment and prosecution of 23-year-old Wayne Williams, revealing the rush to officially shut down the case and the continuing deluge of questions that remain unanswered.


----------



## Allanon

*World On Fire *- PBS - April 5
(Aired on BBC One last year)


> Sean Bean, Helen Hunt, Jonah Hauer-King, Lesley Manville and Blake Harrison star in this seven-part epic World War II drama.


----------



## Steveknj

Allanon said:


> *World On Fire *- PBS - April 5
> (Aired on BBC One last year)


Wish I had seen this yesterday!! I'll have to see if it's streaming on the PBS app or somewhere else.

Edit: We get four PBS channels here (13 from New York 21 from LI, 50 from NJ and 49 from CT). 13 and 49 mirror each other (and have the same prime time schedule) but 21 and 50 don't. 21 is showing this tonight. I'm all good


----------



## Malcontent

*'Cardinal'* - Canada

*Season 4* has started. Episode one is available by wizardry.



> Adapted from author Giles Blunt's award-winning "John Cardinal Mysteries" series, *Cardinal* is a six-episode dramatic thriller that follows Detective John Cardinal on a chilling hunt for a brutal killer in a small Northern Ontario town.
> 
> Meanwhile, Cardinal must manage his own precarious family issues and secrets, and keep a watchful eye on his new partner, Detective Lise Delorme, who he believes may have her own secret agenda.


----------



## stellie93

Steveknj said:


> Wish I had seen this yesterday!! I'll have to see if it's streaming on the PBS app or somewhere else.
> 
> Edit: We get four PBS channels here (13 from New York 21 from LI, 50 from NJ and 49 from CT). 13 and 49 mirror each other (and have the same prime time schedule) but 21 and 50 don't. 21 is showing this tonight. I'm all good


I thought this was pretty good. Here they replayed it at 3am if you couldn't watch or record it earlier.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Run* starts 4/12/20 on HBO



> Written and produced by Vicky Jones, half-hour comedy series Run follows a woman whose humdrum life is thrown upside down when she receives a text from her college sweetheart inviting her to drop everything and meet him in New York to fulfill the pact they made 17 years previously.


----------



## dswallow

Belgravia, on Epix/ITV

'Belgravia': Julian Fellowes & Gareth Neame on Their 'Downton Abbey' Follow-Up Series

Belgravia (TV series) - Wikipedia


----------



## dswallow

dswallow said:


> Belgravia, on Epix/ITV
> 
> 'Belgravia': Julian Fellowes & Gareth Neame on Their 'Downton Abbey' Follow-Up Series
> 
> Belgravia (TV series) - Wikipedia


Well, 5 episodes into it and I find it to be a petty story with a petty cast of characters. Much like Knots Landing vs Dallas felt way back then. The inevitable comparison to Downton Abbey is going to be that this feels like one single thread of story line dragged out into 6 hours, involving characters you'd just as see fall into a well and never appear again.


----------



## Mikeguy

dswallow said:


> Well, 5 episodes into it and I find it to be a petty story with a petty cast of characters. Much like Knots Landing vs Dallas felt way back then. The inevitable comparison to Downton Abbey is going to be that this feels like one single thread of story line dragged out into 6 hours, involving characters you'd just as see fall into a well and never appear again.


But,_ did you like it?_


----------



## Allanon

*Outer Banks* - April 15 - Netflix


> On an island of haves and have-nots, teen John B enlists his three best friends to hunt for a legendary treasure linked to his father's disappearance.


----------



## Allanon

*Mrs. America* - April 15 - Hulu


> Mrs. America recounts the movement to ratify the Equal Rights Amendment (ERA) and the unexpected backlash led by Phyllis Schlafly, aka "the sweetheart of the silent majority." Through the eyes of the women of the era, the FX series explores how one of the toughest battlegrounds in the culture wars of the 70s helped give rise to the Moral Majority and forever shifted the political landscape.


----------



## MikeMar

Allanon said:


> *Outer Banks* - April 15 - Netflix


Maybe, seems very straight forward one of those shows, but have the time now!


----------



## wprager

I don't believe anyone has mentioned The Capture, a new(ish) UK thriller now playing on Prime. Holliday Grainger (from CB Strike) is one of the leads. I watched the first episode and it was pretty strong.

Watch The Capture in Canada - BBC Series Streaming on Amazon Prime Video


----------



## Hcour

I loved The Capture. And Grainger is very easy on the eyes.


----------



## Allanon

*Gravesend* - Amazon Prime Video


> A 1980's series of events revolving around Benny Zerletta (William DeMeo), a Brooklyn based Italian-American, soldier in the Colezzo crime family. Benny depicts the difficulties that he faces with family and growing up in the footsteps of his cousin, who behind closed doors was the leader of a criminal organization in GRAVESEND.


----------



## Steveknj

Allanon said:


> *Gravesend* - Amazon Prime Video


I'm going to have to watch this as I grew up a few blocks from the Gravesend section of Brooklyn, though in the 1960s and 1970s


----------



## ADG

Ocean Parkway between P & Quentin


----------



## Steveknj

ADG said:


> Ocean Parkway between P & Quentin


I grew up on Avenue Z and East 7th. If I recall, Gravesend started around Avenue Y and West Street. We were considered Sheepshead Bay, but we really weren't that near the water (the Bay was about a 15 minute walk).


----------



## ADG

I ran the Hamilton House in Sheepshead Bay for years - also after it became Beefsteak Charlies.


----------



## Steveknj

ADG said:


> I ran the Hamilton House in Sheepshead Bay for years - also after it became Beefsteak Charlies.


We used to eat at Beefsteak Charlies...loved the all you can eat shrimp appy


----------



## gossamer88

Steveknj said:


> We used to eat at Beefsteak Charlies...loved the all you can eat shrimp appy


Hope you had the Sangria with that!


----------



## ADG

I'm the first to complain about taking a thread way off topic, so I won't clog up this one anymore. If you want to reminisce, let's start a new thread elsewhere.


----------



## series5orpremier

A family-friendly TV-14 version without the profanity will air simultaneously on ESPN2. Don't watch the ESPN version unless you're at least 23 years old or have parental supervision.


series5orpremier said:


> ESPN to satiate sports fans, move up release of Michael Jordan documentary
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244960777515208707


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> A family-friendly TV-14 version without the profanity will air simultaneously on ESPN2. Don't watch the ESPN version unless you're at least 23 years old or have parental supervision.


I saw this was going to be 10 parts!! I'm not a basketball junkie, so I think I will pass.


----------



## series5orpremier

Steveknj said:


> I saw this was going to be 10 parts!! I'm not a basketball junkie, so I think I will pass.


I think you smeeked yourself, but it's world-class sports content that for many can be a bridge while we're waiting for Holey Moley 2: The Sequel to take the baton.


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> I think you smeeked yourself, but it's world-class sports content that for many can be a bridge while we're waiting for Holey Moley 2: The Sequel to take the baton.


Not sure where I smeeked myself, but I love sports, but basketball is my least favorite of the big four American team sports. I'd rather watch a repeat of a random NY Rangers game than this. But to each their own.


----------



## MikeMar

I gotta tell my buddy who's from Chicago area about that 10 part docu of MJ

Back during the DVD days, he bought the Bulls Dynasty DVD set and I got the Celtics
I watched every disc of that! So many full games and little docu stuff, on 5 or 6 DVDs I think


----------



## series5orpremier

I watch college basketball, mostly in March, but I retired from watching the NBA in 1998. No point in wasting any more of my life on the NBA when I'd already seen the best NBA basketball the world will ever see.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Miss Scarlet and The Duke'* - U.K.



> When Eliza's father dies, he leaves her penniless in a time where marriage is her only option for financial security. But Eliza is determined to find another way. Luckily, she has an ace up her bonnet - her father's business - a private detective agency. Eliza knows all the tricks of the trade but as a genteel 19th century lady she's never been allowed to put them into practice. To operate in this man's world, she needs a partner. Step forward Detective Inspector William Wellington of Scotland Yard, who is also known as "The Duke;" drinker, gambler and womanizer. Eliza and The Duke strike up a mismatched, fiery relationship that will crackle and smoulder with sexual tension as they team up to solve crime in the murkiest depths of 1880's London.


Episodes are available by wizardry.


----------



## ADG

Malcontent said:


> Episodes are available by wizardry.


Hmmm - not that I can find


----------



## Malcontent

ADG said:


> Hmmm - not that I can find


The first three episodes are on usenet. I don't torrent so I have no idea if it's there.


----------



## ADG

Okay thanks. I checked the sites I use and it's not up yet.


----------



## Allanon

ADG said:


> Hmmm - not that I can find





ADG said:


> Okay thanks. I checked the sites I use and it's not up yet.


It's posted at all the direct download sites I frequent.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Allanon said:


> It's posted at all the direct download sites I frequent.


Can you PM me these links please? I only have one dd site and it rarely has anything outside mainstream shows.


----------



## ADG

Me too please. Thanks.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Informer 3838'* - Australia



> Informer 3838 is an upcoming Australian television series focusing on criminal barrister-turned police informer Nicola Gobbo (code name informer 3838) and her involvement in the Melbourne gangland killings. It is technically a part of the Underbelly franchise, with various actors reprising their role from previous series.
> 
> While Nicola knew the underworld's dirty secrets, they had no idea of hers. This explosive drama is the untold story of how one woman's secret double life helped to fight the Melbourne gangland wars and trigger a Royal Commission. Throughout the gangland wars Nicola Gobbo was the ultimate double agent. Against all the rules, she was betraying her clients to the police while defending them in court.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> *'Informer 3838'* - Australia
> 
> The first episode is available by wizardry.


Wow...she sounds like a real scumbag. I don't think I'd be interested unless she's the villain of the show...


----------



## wmcbrine

Malcontent said:


> *'Miss Scarlet and The Duke'* - U.K.


So, Remington Steele in the 19th century?


----------



## photoshopgrl

Malcontent said:


> *'Miss Scarlet and The Duke'* - U.K.
> 
> Episodes are available by wizardry.


I had to go look up on IMDB. I thought that was the actor that played Lorenzo on Medici. LOVE him. Also I'm a sucker for anything in this era London so I'm in!


----------



## Amnesia

wmcbrine said:


> So, Remington Steele in the 19th century?


No, not at all. So far Inspector Wellington is fairly dismissive of Eliza's prospects as a female private detective.


----------



## Malcontent

*'One Lane Bridge'* - New Zealand



> When new arrival Detective Ariki Davis investigates a tragic death at Queenstown's treacherous one lane bridge, he inadvertently unleashes a mysterious gift.
> 
> *One Lane Bridge *is a crime drama with a dark supernatural edge steeped in Māori spirituality. Set against the brooding landscape of Queenstown, the TVNZ series follows an ambitious young detective whose unique gift of matakite (second sight) both helps and hinders his ability to solve a murder.


The first episode is available by wizardry.

I couldn't find a trailer for this show.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Van der Valk'* - Netherlands



> 'Marc Warren' steps into the shoes of Barry Foster to take on the role of Dutch detective Van der Valk in this updated adaptation of the Amsterdam-based crime drama. Two seemingly unrelated men are found murdered in different parts of the city on the same day. Are the deaths connected, and if so, could there be a link to the disappearance of a student activist? Van der Valk must uncover the truth while also dealing with an over-eager rookie cop joining his tight-knit team.


It's a 3 episode series. Each episode is 90 minutes. It's in English. It aired in the Netherlands back in January. Episodes are available by wizardry. The episodes I found were title 'Detective Van der Valk'.

I couldn't find a trailer.


----------



## Amnesia

Malcontent said:


> *'Van der Valk'* - Netherlands


That sounds interesting. I've been watching _Hustle_ and it'll be interesting to see Marc Warren in another role...


----------



## Malcontent

*'Accused: Guilty or Innocent' *- A&E



> "Accused: Guilty or Innocent?" is a compelling new documentary series which follows the dramatic inside stories - as they unfold - of people facing trial for serious crimes they are alleged to have committed. The series offers an intimate account of what happens when someone is formally charged with a crime and sent to trial - all solely from the perspective of the accused, their legal team and family members. Each episode follows the accused person's journey through the planning of their legal defense, the trial and, ultimately, the verdict. As evidence mounts and the trial approaches, these emotional stories provide a first-hand look at what it is like when your freedom is on the line.


The first episode has aired.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Secret She Keeps'* - Australia



> In The Secret She Keeps, Meghan doesn't know Agatha, but Agatha knows Meghan. Two women from vastly different backgrounds have one thing in common: explosive secrets that could destroy everything they hold dear. Two women have a chance encounter in a supermarket, in an affluent Sydney suburb. They are the same age, both heavily pregnant and due at the same time. Meghan (Jessica De Gouw) is a glamorous influencer on the rise, with an ambitious television sports reporter husband Jack (Michael Dorman), while Agatha (Laura Carmichael) works in the supermarket as a shelf stacker.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## javabird

Malcontent said:


> *'Van der Valk'* - Netherlands
> 
> It's a 3 episode series. Each episode is 90 minutes. It's in English. It aired in the Netherlands back in January. Episodes are available by wizardry. The episodes I found were title 'Detective Van der Valk'.
> 
> I couldn't find a trailer.


This is coming to PBS sometime this year; the air date is not yet known.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Gangs of London' - U.K.
*


> Set in the heart of one of the world's most dynamic and multicultural cities, *Gangs of London* tells the story of city being torn apart by the turbulent power struggles of the international gangs that control it and the sudden power vacuum that's created when the head of London's most powerful crime family is assassinated. For 20 years, Finn Wallace was the most powerful criminal in London. Billions of pounds flowed through his organisation each year. But now he's dead-and nobody knows who ordered the hit. With rivals everywhere, it's up to the impulsive Sean Wallace, with the help of the Dumani family headed by Ed Dumani to take his father's place. if the situation wasn't already dangerous enough, Sean's assumption of power causes ripples in the world of international crime. Perhaps the one man who might be able to help him and be his ally is Elliot Finch, who up until now, has been one of life's losers, a lowlife chancer with a mysterious interest in the Wallace family. But as the wind of fate blows, Elliot finds himself transported to the inner workings of the largest criminal organisation in London.


The first season is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Defending Jacob' - *Apple TV+



> *Defending Jacob* unfolds around a shocking crime that rocks a small Massachusetts town and one family in particular, forcing an assistant district attorney to choose between his sworn duty to uphold justice and his unconditional love for his son.
> 
> Follow Andy Barber, lawyer, in the aftermath of his 14-year-old son, Jacob, being accused of murder. The allegations have a major impact on Andy's family, and he must reevaluate what he thinks he knows about his child.


The first 3 episodes are available.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Malcontent said:


> *'Gangs of London' - U.K.
> *
> 
> The first season is available by wizardry.


Four eps in and it's gripping! It was a struggle to stop and go to bed!

I think it'll be on Cinemax soon as it comes up at the end of the episode just before the Sky Studios logo.


----------



## gossamer88

Malcontent said:


> *'Defending Jacob' - *Apple TV+
> 
> The first 3 episodes are available.


Watched it last night and the drama seems really forced. But I'll watch hoping it gets better.


----------



## Bierboy

Malcontent said:


> *'Defending Jacob' - *Apple TV+
> 
> The first 3 episodes are available.


Really enjoying this. When do the rest of the eps air?


----------



## Amnesia

Bierboy said:


> Really enjoying this. When do the rest of the eps air?


Fridays, 1 May to 29 May


----------



## Bierboy

Amnesia said:


> Fridays, 1 May to 29 May


Thank you! Wiki just lists the first three, then no dates listed for the remaining eps.


----------



## Amnesia

Bierboy said:


> Wiki just lists the first three, then no dates listed for the remaining eps.


The best source for information like this is The Futon Critic


----------



## innocentfreak

Amnesia said:


> The best source for information like this is The Futon Critic


I have also grown to like TVTime. Since it has a mobile app for alerts, but it is nice for tracking against multiple streaming services. Of course it relies on theTVDB so can be off occasionally.


----------



## flamespeedy

how we get notified for _Meerkat Manor: Rise of the Dynasty_


----------



## ADG

Amnesia said:


> The best source for information like this is The Futon Critic


Or IMDB. Just click on the season number and it will show the planned episodes and air dates.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

A note about Gangs of London (which we finished last night - well worth the time!).

IMDB lists it as 10 episodes, but there are only nine. There also seems to be a lack of detail about the plot and even the actors and their roles, with some missing.


----------



## ADG

TonyTheTiger said:


> A note about Gangs of London (which we finished last night - well worth the time!).
> 
> IMDB lists it as 10 episodes, but there are only nine. There also seems to be a lack of detail about the plot and even the actors and their roles, with some missing.


Yes, 9 episodes. And while I enjoyed it, I think it's important that anyone thinking about watching it is aware that the level of violence, mutilations and gore is extreme.


----------



## dswallow

ADG said:


> Yes, 9 episodes. And while I enjoyed it, I think it's important that anyone thinking about watching it is aware that the level of violence, mutilations and gore is extreme.


Basically London said "Hold My Beer" after watching "Gangs of New York."

Loved the ending of episode 8. Didn't see that level of extreme coming.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

*Into the Night* (Belgium)







> When the sun inexplicably starts killing everything and everyone in its path, a few 'lucky' passengers and crew of an overnight flight out of Brussels try to survive as they fly west - into the night.


Basically, Speed. On an airplane. During the apocalypse. 

I've watched one so far, and it's exactly what you would expect. Six episodes, 35-40 minutes each.


----------



## Malcontent

'*Reckoning'* - Netflix



> The series explores the darkest corners of the male psyche through the eyes of two fathers, one of whom is a serial-killer. Like most men, Leo and Mike try to do what's best for the people they love, the families they protect. But as both struggle to suppress their inner demons, the murder of a local teenager sets them on a course of mutual destruction that will emanate through every facet of their quiet, suburban community.


----------



## Allanon

*Space Force *- Netflix - May 29


> A four-star general begrudgingly teams up with an eccentric scientist to get the U.S. military's newest agency - Space Force - ready for lift-off.


----------



## Anubys

I can't wait for Space Force...I hope it's better than Avenue 5 (but then again, what isn't?!)


----------



## hefe

I am so in for Space Force.


----------



## wprager

That looked like fun!


----------



## gossamer88

Malcontent said:


> '*Reckoning'* - Netflix


Started this last night. Two episodes in and so far its OK. Hope it gets better.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Hightown'* - Starz



> Jackie Quiñones, a hard-partying National Marine Fisheries Service agent, has her free-wheeling life thrown into disarray when she discovers a body on the beach - another casualty of Cape Cod's opioid epidemic. As a result of this trauma, Jackie takes the first steps toward becoming sober - until she becomes convinced that it's up to her to solve the murder.


Officially starts May 17. The first episode is available by On Demand, ect. It's also available by wizardry.


----------



## gossamer88

gossamer88 said:


> Started this last night. Two episodes in and so far its OK. Hope it gets better.


Reckoning did not get better but for whatever reason I finished it. It seems the writers were making up stuff as they went along.

Funny side note: one of the stars is True Blood's Sam Merlot. I recognized him immediately. When looking for the actors name, I discovered he was in the last season of Homeland as the VP. I did not recognize him at all...LOL!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Hospital'* - U.K.



> Filmed over six weeks during the past three months, Hospital is the story of the NHS in unprecedented times. Edited and broadcast within weeks of filming, this timely series for BBC Two will capture the day-to-day realities facing the NHS right now. With exceptional access to one of the UK's biggest and busiest NHS Trusts, Hospital will bring audiences intensely close to the issues and challenges that continually dominate the headlines. Each episode will show with exceptional candor the ever-increasing demands on the NHS's services, from intricate and morally complex medical ethics to health tourism; from A&E overcrowding to cancelled operations. Shown from multiple perspectives and for the first time, the audience will see the extraordinary dilemmas and decision-making which happen every day for the consultants, surgeons and bed managers, all of which have profound consequences for patients and treatments.


*Season 6* has started. This season might be of interest to some people. It deals with *Covid-19*. The new season started filming in late March of 2020. Right when Covid-19 started hitting the U.K. hospitals hard. You get to see how the medical staff struggle to cope with the influx of Covid-19. They talk to the medical staff and hear first hand how things are going. They also talk to patients and their families. It's a real boots on the ground view of how things are playing out in their hospital system.

The first 2 episodes are available by wizardry.


----------



## Hcour

Malcontent said:


> *'Hospital'* - U.K.


I think I'll wait and watch this in a few years, when all this is behind us. Right now I bet it would be scary as hell.


----------



## Malcontent

'*Devils'* - U.K.



> 'Patrick Dempsey' stars in a dark and twisted thriller based on the world of millionaire bankers. 'Devils' set in the London office of a big US bank, where the ruthless Head of Trading, Massimo Ruggero from Italy has been welcomed and introduced to the world of finance by Dominic Morgan, CEO of the bank.
> 
> After being implicated in a deadly scandal, a trader at a leading London bank fights to clear his name, but instead uncovers an intercontinental conspiracy masterminded by powerful forces operating in the shadows.


Episodes are available by wizardry.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Malcontent said:


> '*Devils'* - U.K.
> 
> Episodes are available by wizardry.


I'll wait for someone here to review this. The description confuses me for some reason and the trailer did not make it any clearer.


----------



## dswallow

Hcour said:


> I think I'll wait and watch this in a few years, when all this is behind us. Right now I bet it would be scary as hell.


The first 2 episodes were interesting, but really failed to convey the extent of their being overwhelmed with cases. They spoke enough about it, but I simply didn't see it.


----------



## mr.unnatural

Amnesia said:


> The best source for information like this is The Futon Critic


Good site, but I like epguides.com * Main Menu Page for info on episodes and air dates for any given show. It lists every episode to date for just about every show that has ever aired or streamed. If you're looking up a new show but it only lists a few episodes then it usually means that no additional episodes have been produced or approved yet. There may also be episodes listed with a projected air date, but no episode title yet. The site is kept current so if you don't see what you're looking for check back in a few days or so and it may list new episodes.


----------



## dwells

mr.unnatural said:


> Good site, but I like epguides.com * Main Menu Page for info on episodes and air dates for any given show. It lists every episode to date for just about every show that has ever aired or streamed. If you're looking up a new show but it only lists a few episodes then it usually means that no additional episodes have been produced or approved yet. There may also be episodes listed with a projected air date, but no episode title yet. The site is kept current so if you don't see what you're looking for check back in a few days or so and it may list new episodes.


Agreed- epguides.com is one of my favorite, and most visited web sites- quick, easy way to see complete episode guide for ANY show.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Gave *Upload *a quick look this evening. Seven episodes later it was time for Mrs TheTiger to go to bed!

We'll finish the final three tomorrow.

What a good show. Captivating and interesting with good performances from all.


----------



## photoshopgrl

dwells said:


> Agreed- epguides.com is one of my favorite, and most visited web sites- quick, easy way to see complete episode guide for ANY show.


I agree and they link to tvmaze which is my daily go to for the shows I watch. I add them to my list there and just have my shortcut take me right to my calendar and never miss a show! Not to mention the cool feature of marking the ones after you watch so when you look at the calendar you can easily see which shows you still need to watch.


----------



## astrohip

photoshopgrl said:


> tvmaze which is my daily go to for the shows I watch. I add them to my list there and just have my shortcut take me right to my calendar and never miss a show!


Hmm... tell me more.

I use FutonCritic, but TVMaze sounds interesting.


----------



## photoshopgrl

astrohip said:


> Hmm... tell me more.
> 
> I use FutonCritic, but TVMaze sounds interesting.


It's easy peasy. 
Just create an account, it's free. Go search a show like say Killing Eve. Click the "Following" heart under the picture and then it will show in your list of watchlist shows, therefore showing up on the calendar like the picture I posted above. You can also view previews and see all the info on the show/episode right in that main window like such:


----------



## astrohip

Thanks!


----------



## MikeMar

I use Trakt
There are a bunch of apps that utilize it so a lot of options

I just load up all the shows I want to watch and 1 click them when I watch them, it pops back up when a new ep is out.

The android app I use is TV Show Tracker. A Trakt client


----------



## ADG

I use Tivo


----------



## MikeMar

ADG said:


> I use Tivo


Haven't had Tivo in years, but the newest ones works across every streaming service?


----------



## Malcontent

*'Dead Still'* - Acorn TV



> Dublin, 1880. The practice of memorial portraiture is at the height of its popularity - that is, the portrait photography of the recently deceased. As renowned memorial photographer Brock Blennerhasset expands his business with the help of his would-be actress niece Nancy Vickers and assistant Conall Molloy, someone with more sinister designs is getting in on the death photography game. A serial killer is cashing in on the sordid, developing taste for 'snuff' imagery - pictures of people in their death throes. The murders escalate and Detective Frederick Regan of the Dublin Metropolitan Police suspects that Ireland may have its first serial murderer at large. As Blennerhasset becomes a possible suspect and his family is put in harm's way, they must track down the serial killer before he strikes again.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I use futon critic, but they haven't updated site like ever, never respond to emails.
Also would like to save to calendar shows other than series. But it works, till I check out others above

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## innocentfreak

*Snowpiercer* starts 5/17/20 on TNT



> Set more than seven years after the world has become a frozen wasteland Snowpiercer centers on the remnants of humanity, who inhabit a 1001 car, perpetually-moving train that circles the globe. Class warfare, social injustice and the politics of survival play out in this riveting television adaptation based on the acclaimed movie and graphic novel series of the same name. Starring Jennifer Connelly and Daveed Diggs.


----------



## innocentfreak

*DC's Stargirl* starts 5/18 on DC but looks like CW might also run it.



> DC's Stargirl follows high school sophomore Courtney Whitmore as she inspires an unlikely group of young heroes to stop the villains of the past. This new drama reimagines DC's Stargirl and the very first superhero team, the Justice Society of America, in an unpredictable series.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

innocentfreak said:


> *DC's Stargirl* starts 5/18 on DC but looks like CW might also run it.


Yes, DCU runs it on Mondays, and then CW reruns it on the next day (Tuesdays).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

photoshopgrl said:


> I agree and they link to tvmaze which is my daily go to for the shows I watch. I add them to my list there and just have my shortcut take me right to my calendar and never miss a show! Not to mention the cool feature of marking the ones after you watch so when you look at the calendar you can easily see which shows you still need to watch.
> 
> View attachment 49093


I wish I could Like this a few dozen more times. I have gotten absolutely hooked on tvmaze. What a great way to organize my upcoming shows!


----------



## series5orpremier

On the CBS Fall 2020 schedule Thursday 8:30/7:30pm:


----------



## astrohip

photoshopgrl said:


> I agree and they link to tvmaze which is my daily go to for the shows I watch.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> I wish I could Like this a few dozen more times. I have gotten absolutely hooked on tvmaze. What a great way to organize my upcoming shows!


Been playing around with tvmaze. It certainly has a fresher look than my go-to 90s era FutonCritic.

Is there a way to get the calendar view to show times as 8:00, as versus 20:00?

TIA.


----------



## photoshopgrl

astrohip said:


> Is there a way to get the calendar view to show times as 8:00, as versus 20:00?
> TIA.


Unfortunately not. I sent a request in for this to be added as a feature but for now they said they only support the one format. It may be the only thing about the site I don't love.


----------



## Amnesia

If they're only going to support one format, better that they do the more precise one...


----------



## Malcontent

*'We Hunt Together'* - U.K.



> A gripping twist on a classic cat-and-mouse story, Eve Myles, Babou Ceesay, Hermione Corfield and Dipo Ola star in our brand new psychological thriller.
> *
> We Hunt Together* begins with the collision of two extraordinary people; Baba, a former child soldier desperate to suppress his violent conditioning, and Freddy, a magnetic and disarmingly charming free spirit. When Baba rescues Freddy from an attack following a date that has turned sour, something dark is ignited in them both.
> 
> In this bold new take on the classic cat and mouse story, two star-crossed killers are on the loose with two dysfunctional detectives in hot pursuit. DS Lola Franks and DI Jackson Mendy have to come to terms with their mismatched partnership and polar opposite outlooks on the culpability of the criminal mind as they try to outsmart the killers.


Available by wizardry.


----------



## wprager

Allanon said:


> *Space Force *- Netflix - May 29





Anubys said:


> I can't wait for Space Force...I hope it's better than Avenue 5 (but then again, what isn't?!)





hefe said:


> I am so in for Space Force.





wprager said:


> That looked like fun!


Well, what did everyone think? Two episodes in I think I laughed 3 times.


----------



## hefe

Haven't had time yet.


----------



## gossamer88

wprager said:


> Well, what did everyone think? Two episodes in I think I laughed 3 times.


Oh no...another Avenue 5?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gossamer88 said:


> Oh no...another Avenue 5?


Sounds like Space Force is a lot funnier...


----------



## series5orpremier

*Perry Mason*, Sunday June 21 9/8pm ET/CT, *HBO*


----------



## photoshopgrl

series5orpremier said:


> *Perry Mason*, Sunday June 21 9/8pm ET/CT, *HBO*


Wow that looks amazing


----------



## Steveknj

wprager said:


> Well, what did everyone think? Two episodes in I think I laughed 3 times.


I've seen a few reviews mostly bad. Though one said it was terrible, and they laughed a lot.


----------



## dswallow

wprager said:


> Well, what did everyone think? Two episodes in I think I laughed 3 times.


Makes *Avenue 5* look like fine literature.


----------



## Unbeliever

series5orpremier said:


> *Perry Mason*, Sunday June 21 9/8pm ET/CT, *HBO*


Aww, man. They CGI'ed out JPL and replaced it with a lake.

--Carlos "recognized most of the outside shots" V.


----------



## hefe

series5orpremier said:


> *Perry Mason*, Sunday June 21 9/8pm ET/CT, *HBO*


I don't get it...Perry Mason is a detective in this show?


----------



## series5orpremier

hefe said:


> I don't get it...Perry Mason is a detective in this show?


It's his origin story as a "low-rent" private investigator set in 1932 Los Angeles, before he became a defense attorney.


----------



## Tony_T

_Was_ it his origin story, or _is_ it now his origin story?
(A quick wiki didn't show this character as being a PI)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> _Was_ it his origin story, or _is_ it now his origin story?
> (A quick wiki didn't show this character as being a PI)


My understanding is that neither the books nor the TV show ever got into his past, at all. So this is apparently something they're making up now.


----------



## series5orpremier

I never watched Perry Mason before, but I discovered the schtick was there was a lot of detective work in his cases and he worked closely with a team of recurring characters including a P.I., so it makes sense he could have started out as a P.I. in a career that naturally progressed to criminal defense attorney.

Paul Drake (character) - Wikipedia


----------



## mlsnyc

wprager said:


> Well, what did everyone think? Two episodes in I think I laughed 3 times.


I'm 2 episodes in and so far I'm liking it. It definitely feels like it's finding its footing but I think it's off to a good start.



Steveknj said:


> I've seen a few reviews mostly bad. Though one said it was terrible, and they laughed a lot.


I saw a few reviews and, yeah, most of them weren't positive. WSJ really like it, though. I like stuff Greg Daniels has done so this show probably appeals to my taste.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

wprager said:


> Well, what did everyone think? Two episodes in I think I laughed 3 times.


Reviews were horrid, im passing

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Anubys

I finished Space Force and loved it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> I finished Space Force and loved it.


Dang, I was literally just going to give it a try.

Oh, well...


----------



## dswallow

Things get better after the first 2 episodes of Space Force; certain relationships get more interesting.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Well, after two episodes I'm in, so hopefully after a few more I'll be, er, inner?


----------



## madscientist

I was so looking forward to Space Force, then the reviews came out and they were overwhelmingly bad... and not just "meh" but actively, this is the worst thing ever type bad. I was bummed.

But I decided to try it anyway tonight and... six episodes of binging later I think it's pretty great! I have no idea what those dingbat critics are on about. I really hope they don't scare people off from giving this show a try. It's not trying to be a gut-buster comedy, and it's quite delightful.

Will likely finish tomorrow or Monday. When's season 2?


----------



## Unbeliever

Sad to see Fred Willard in Space Force. I guess he won't be in any season 2.

And nit-pick. "Earthrise" was taken during Apollo 8 in lunar orbit, not from the surface.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Anubys

Unbeliever said:


> Sad to see Fred Willard in Space Force. I guess he won't be in any season 2.
> 
> And nit-pick. "Earthrise" was taken during Apollo 8 in lunar orbit, not from the surface.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Well! that explains all the bad reviews!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Unbeliever said:


> Sad to see Fred Willard in Space Force. I guess he won't be in any season 2.


When I saw him, he looked so bad I literally didn't recognize him...I thought "Man, I hope that guy's just a really good actor, because otherwise he probably isn't going to last the season..." Then I saw the dedication.


----------



## astrohip

photoshopgrl said:


> I agree and they link to *tvmaze *which is my daily go to for the shows I watch.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> I wish I could Like this a few dozen more times. I have gotten absolutely hooked on *tvmaze*. What a great way to organize my upcoming shows!





astrohip said:


> Been playing around with *tvmaze*. It certainly has a fresher look than my go-to 90s era FutonCritic.
> Is there a way to get the calendar view to show times as 8:00, as versus 20:00?


I asked them about the clock, and they said it's an oft-suggested request, and they are considering it. Along with a dozen other suggestions.

Next question: Any easy way to print the monthly calendar? There is no formal Print button, and printing the page is a jumbled mess. I use FutonCritic also, and it's easy to print a month at a time. I use this to add new series to my DVRs, and to make sure everything is in the To-Do List.

Having added all my series to TVMaze, it is a much better looking product, but printing is mission-critical for me.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Watched the first two episodes of Space Force yesterday and not feeling the need too rush back to it. While not dreadful, it's a solid 'Meh' for us.


----------



## photoshopgrl

astrohip said:


> I asked them about the clock, and they said it's an oft-suggested request, and they are considering it. Along with a dozen other suggestions.
> 
> Next question: Any easy way to print the monthly calendar? There is no formal Print button, and printing the page is a jumbled mess. I use FutonCritic also, and it's easy to print a month at a time. I use this to add new series to my DVRs, and to make sure everything is in the To-Do List.
> 
> Having added all my series to TVMaze, it is a much better looking product, but printing is mission-critical for me.


Yeah I don't think that is going to happen any time soon. Sorry! I always just view on my phone/computer.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TonyTheTiger said:


> Watched the first two episodes of Space Force yesterday and not feeling the need too rush back to it. While not dreadful, it's a solid 'Meh' for us.


I'm five in, and enjoying it. Probably helps that we're in a relative wasteland for new material these days. I'm not a sitcom guy, but this isn't a sitcom sitcom...more of an Arrested Development sitcom, which is more my thing. (Not that SF is in the same league as AD; just that it's the same approach.

John Malkovich's performance has an air of "How did I let my agent talk me into this?" Which, oddly enough, really works for his character.


----------



## astrohip

photoshopgrl said:


> Yeah I don't think that is going to happen any time soon. Sorry! I always just view on my phone/computer.


Thanks, I just went and read that thread now. Seems like printing is not a concern for them.

Appreciate the reply!


----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm five in, and enjoying it. Probably helps that we're in a relative wasteland for new material these days. I'm not a sitcom guy, but this isn't a sitcom sitcom...more of an Arrested Development sitcom, which is more my thing. (Not that SF is in the same league as AD; just that it's the same approach.
> 
> John Malkovich's performance has an air of "How did I let my agent talk me into this?" Which, oddly enough, really works for his character.


huh...interesting...so you like the show, huh? very interesting...


----------



## Steveknj

mlsnyc said:


> I'm 2 episodes in and so far I'm liking it. It definitely feels like it's finding its footing but I think it's off to a good start.
> 
> I saw a few reviews and, yeah, most of them weren't positive. WSJ really like it, though. I like stuff Greg Daniels has done so this show probably appeals to my taste.





Anubys said:


> I finished Space Force and loved it.


I watch a couple of episodes over the weekend and while it wasn't great, I laughed a few times. I don't think it's as bad as the critics say (and the critics these days ONLY seem to like a certain type of comedy). I'll keep watching.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> I watch a couple of episodes over the weekend and while it wasn't great, I laughed a few times. I don't think it's as bad as the critics say (and the critics these days ONLY seem to like a certain type of comedy). I'll keep watching.


I think it improves over the course of the season...


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think it improves over the course of the season...


I definitely liked it well enough to keep watching. Like I said, I find critics don't like shows that are actually, well, funny these days, and I actually laughed at a few lines (there was a certain line about what to call people of the Space force that was pretty funny, another line that was a jab at our current President that was also funny). But the premise of the show will keep my watching until I "can't". Sounds like that might not happen, and I'll finish.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Can we start a thread for Space Force and move the conversation out of here? (I just watched the pilot so far)


----------



## mr.unnatural

photoshopgrl said:


> Can we start a thread for Space Force and move the conversation out of here? (I just watched the pilot so far)


Go for it.  It's on my list of shows to watch, but I have a few others I'm trying to finish up first. I just started getting into Schitts Creek and it's a hoot. Kinda like The Beverly Hillbillys in reverse.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm five in, and enjoying it. Probably helps that we're in a relative wasteland for new material these days. I'm not a sitcom guy, but this isn't a sitcom sitcom...more of an Arrested Development sitcom, which is more my thing. (Not that SF is in the same league as AD; just that it's the same approach.


I started watching last night primarily based on your comparison to Arrested Development. After four episodes, I don't see the comparison at all. If you're using AD as an example of single-camera sitcoms with no laugh track, then I guess the comparison makes sense. But AD seems like an odd choice if that's the comparison you're going for. I think of AD as unique because it was chock full of subtle jokes and call backs, and I'm not seeing that in SF. I'd say SF is more of a dramedy, where it's presented more like a traditional drama but occasionally has jokes or funny situations.

However, I still enjoyed the first four episodes of SF and will continue watching.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> I started watching last night primarily based on your comparison to Arrested Development. After four episodes, I don't see the comparison at all. If you're using AD as an example of single-camera sitcoms with no laugh track, then I guess the comparison makes sense. But AD seems like an odd choice if that's the comparison you're going for. I think of AD as unique because it was chock full of subtle jokes and call backs, and I'm not seeing that in SF. I'd say SF is more of a dramedy, where it's presented more like a traditional drama but occasionally has jokes or funny situations.
> 
> However, I still enjoyed the first four episodes of SF and will continue watching.


As I said in the quoted post, I was comparing it as being the same approach, not the same quality. My apologies if anybody else thought I meant SF was the second coming of AD!


----------



## photoshopgrl

mr.unnatural said:


> Go for it.  It's on my list of shows to watch, but I have a few others I'm trying to finish up first. I just started getting into Schitts Creek and it's a hoot. Kinda like The Beverly Hillbillys in reverse.


Space Force (Netflix) - *Spoilers*


----------



## Anubys

DevdogAZ said:


> I started watching last night primarily based on your comparison to Arrested Development. After four episodes, I don't see the comparison at all. If you're using AD as an example of single-camera sitcoms with no laugh track, then I guess the comparison makes sense. But AD seems like an odd choice if that's the comparison you're going for. I think of AD as unique because it was chock full of subtle jokes and call backs, and I'm not seeing that in SF. I'd say SF is more of a dramedy, where it's presented more like a traditional drama but occasionally has jokes or funny situations.
> 
> However, I still enjoyed the first four episodes of SF and will continue watching.


Well, that's on you. It was Rob who made the reference to AD so you should have known better!


----------



## Allanon

*Alex Rider* - Amazon UK or wizardry


> The adventures of a reluctant teen spy on his missions to save the world.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Trackers'* - Cinemax / South Africa



> A highly trained bodyguard with a violent criminal past, Lemmer enjoys a peaceful life in Loxton, South Africa, where the tranquility of the place helps calm his explosive temper. Through the rescue of a couple of black rhinos, he will find himself exposed to the CIA, the evils of organized crime, the smuggling of diamonds and a terrorist plot of international stature.
> 
> Trackers interweaves three story strands into a sophisticated action-packed thriller that covers the length and breadth of South Africa, explosively colliding in Cape Town in a violent conspiracy involving organized crime, smuggled diamonds, state security, Black Rhinos, the CIA and an international terrorist plot.


It's also available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Marcella'* - Netflix / U.K.

*Season 3* has started.

Stars Anna Friel.


----------



## wprager

Malcontent said:


> *'Marcella'* - Netflix / U.K.
> 
> *Season 3* has started.
> 
> Stars Anna Friel.


Can confirm it's on Netflix Canada as well.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Salisbury Poisonings'* - U.K.



> The Salisbury Poisonings focuses on the impact the 2018 Novichok poisonings had on the local community. The drama tells the remarkable story of how ordinary people and public services reacted to a crisis on their doorstep, displaying extraordinary heroism as their city became the focus of an unprecedented national emergency. Salisbury captures the bravery, resilience and, in some cases, personal tragedy of the unsuspecting locals, who faced a situation of unimaginable horror so close to home.
> 
> On March 4, 2018, emergency services descend on Salisbury city centre where they find former spy Sergei Skripal and his daughter Yulia unconscious on a park bench. They are taken to hospital where doctors struggle to diagnose the source of their illness, while DS Nick Bailey decides to investigate the Skripals' home for further casualties, but soon after returning to work he too begins to feel ill.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Cold Courage'* - U.K.



> Two young Finnish women in London are drawn inexorably together via the Studio - a clandestine group dedicated to bringing justice to those beyond the law. But, as their battle against exploitation, violence and corporate greed intensifies, will the Studio's ends continue to justify its means?


Available by wizardry.


----------



## tlc

I'm curious what people are doing with tvmaze and similar sites. What do you get from adding all your shows to a list there?

It sounds like organizing your weekly watching, but for me, Tivo means turning it on and seeing what's waiting for me. Yeah, Netflix and Prime have to be polled separately and I often don't see shows on the night they come out.

I do go to futon a few times a year to check for new shows. And epguides occasionally if I'm curious how many eps are left.


----------



## photoshopgrl

tlc said:


> I'm curious what people are doing with tvmaze and similar sites. What do you get from adding all your shows to a list there?
> 
> It sounds like organizing your weekly watching, but for me, Tivo means turning it on and seeing what's waiting for me. Yeah, Netflix and Prime have to be polled separately and I often don't see shows on the night they come out.
> 
> I do go to futon a few times a year to check for new shows. And epguides occasionally if I'm curious how many eps are left.


For me personally, I ditched Tivo and I don't have a DVR anymore because almost everything I watch is on demand now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

photoshopgrl said:


> For me personally, I ditched Tivo and I don't have a DVR anymore because almost everything I watch is on demand now.


I still have TiVo, but there's also a lot of streaming stuff I watch. So it's extremely convenient to have all my To Do from all sources in one place.


----------



## Steveknj

One weird thing I've found myself doing recently is for HBO shows, I'll record them to my DVR as a "reminder" to watch them, then go to the TiVo 4K streamer and watch them on HBO Max. The resolution is 1080P which is "upscaled" to 4K. And if for some reason I lose my internet connection (as what happened a couple of weekends ago), I still have the recording to fall back on. Since HBO is commercial free, I'm fine with this. The problem with On Demand from most channels is that they have a ton of commercials, which I can skip over on my DVR. Obviously if you have a no commercial tier, streaming is a better option, but for my situation, I'm not going to pay for that while I can still record stuff on my DVR.


----------



## astrohip

tlc said:


> I'm curious what people are doing with tvmaze and similar sites. What do you get from adding all your shows to a list there?
> 
> It sounds like organizing your weekly watching, but for me, Tivo means turning it on and seeing what's waiting for me. Yeah, Netflix and Prime have to be polled separately and I often don't see shows on the night they come out.
> 
> I do go to futon a few times a year to check for new shows. And epguides occasionally if I'm curious how many eps are left.


I watch very little streaming, and still use TiVo (in addition to DirecTV Genie)... so why you ask...

I enter all the series I watch on FutonCritic. It gives me a calendar of upcoming broadcasts. It's accuracy is close to 100%.

I like to make sure that every show that is supposed to record, does record. DVRs aren't perfect (well, their guide data, that is), and while 98% accuracy may be good, I want 100%. So every week I print out the next couple weeks according to FC, and compare to my DVRs To-Do Lists. I find TiVo is about 95% accurate, and DirecTV is about 98.5% spot-on. Having said that, Billions was not set to record on DirecTV this past Sunday. No idea why, a rare miss for DTV.

Also, I may have added a new series to my watch list several weeks before, well before the guides have it, so using FC reminds me to finally set an SP when it's ready to record.

It's just being anal/OCD about my TV watching.

I use MetaCritic for new series. I check it every couple weeks, looking at the next six weeks or so. Adding any new shows I want to try to FC.


----------



## Tony_T

Steveknj said:


> One weird thing I've found myself doing recently is for HBO shows, I'll *record them to my DVR* as a "reminder" to watch them, then go to the TiVo 4K streamer and watch them on HBO Max.


Why not just set a "Bookmark" in TiVo as a reminder?


----------



## Steveknj

Tony_T said:


> Why not just set a "Bookmark" in TiVo as a reminder?


Well, for one I don't have a regular TiVo, just the streamer (I have the DirecTV DVR...HR54).

Second, I don't use the TiVo streamer EXCEPT to watch HBO Max at this point, so I'm rarely on there unless I have something specific to watch (well like the stuff I reminded myself to watch on my DVR. So a bookmark is useless unless I actually see it. I tend to use my Roku and Firestick as my "go to" devices. Mostly Roku since it integrates well with my Harmony remote.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Steveknj said:


> One weird thing I've found myself doing recently is for HBO shows, I'll record them to my DVR as a "reminder" to watch them, then go to the TiVo 4K streamer and watch them on HBO Max. The resolution is 1080P which is "upscaled" to 4K. And if for some reason I lose my internet connection (as what happened a couple of weekends ago), I still have the recording to fall back on. Since HBO is commercial free, I'm fine with this. The problem with On Demand from most channels is that they have a ton of commercials, which I can skip over on my DVR. Obviously if you have a no commercial tier, streaming is a better option, but for my situation, I'm not going to pay for that while I can still record stuff on my DVR.


Nothing I watch on demand has commercials except for my baking shows on Food Network. Probably because I have CBS All Access and AMC Premiere. Everything else I watch on HBO/Sho, Hulu, Netflix or Amazon Prime.


----------



## madscientist

I can't give up TiVo because the UI is so far superior to anything else. Especially FF/RW. Even for HBO I record programs on TiVo and watch them that way rather than streaming. Plus I do watch a decent number of network shows still, including the news... where good FF is absolutely indispensable 

We got our first TiVo in 1999... we're on our third now and have transferred our initial lifetime service purchase to each one; generally we don't upgrade unless there's an option to transfer. To me it's still one of the best deals we've ever made.


----------



## tlc

madscientist said:


> I can't give up TiVo because the UI is so far superior to anything else. Especially FF/RW.


Sorry for venturing further off topic...

I have 3 streaming devices I use (Android TV, TiVo, and Roku) with 3 streaming apps I use (Netflix, Amazon Prime and Plex) and I can never remember _how_ to FF/RW well, regardless of concerns about the visual quality. I end up far from where I wanted to be, frustrated, and button mashing to get close.


----------



## trainman

On July 16, NBC will have an hourlong fall preview special that will feature characters from "30 Rock" (which I think is a more accurate spin than this Variety article uses).

'30 Rock' Returns to NBC With New Episode Doubling as Upfront Special - Variety


----------



## Steveknj

The ONE thing I've found with streaming of any type is the FF/RW is usually terrible. My DirecTV receiver and the TiVo before it worked much better. Even the streaming TiVo device isn't great at it.


----------



## realityboy

Steveknj said:


> The ONE thing I've found with streaming of any type is the FF/RW is usually terrible. My DirecTV receiver and the TiVo before it worked much better. Even the streaming TiVo device isn't great at it.


YoutubeTV has pretty good controls, but it's not really FF or rewind. It's skip forward or back 15 sec. That's they best I've seen for streaming services.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


>


How did TBS score Jason Sudeikis? I'll check this out.


----------



## Steveknj

photoshopgrl said:


> How did TBS score Jason Sudeikis? I'll check this out.


Is Jason Sudakis a big star? Why wouldn't TBS be able to score him? I have this set up to record.


----------



## gossamer88

Must be @photoshopgrl celebrity crush LOL


----------



## photoshopgrl

Steveknj said:


> Is Jason Sudakis a big star? Why wouldn't TBS be able to score him? I have this set up to record.





gossamer88 said:


> Must be @photoshopgrl celebrity crush LOL


Is he not? I thought he'd been in a lot of blockbuster movies. And no, he's not a celebrity crush! That spot is reserved for Richard Madden.


----------



## Steveknj

photoshopgrl said:


> Is he not? I thought he'd been in a lot of blockbuster movies. And no, he's not a celebrity crush! That spot is reserved for Richard Madden.


He's been in a bunch of movies. Never really the big star. I'd say he's a B+ lister. I've seen him in a few things, and he's OK. I wouldn't spend my money JUST to see him. I guess he's the same level star as people like Anthony Anderson or some of the others who have hosted game shows recently.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Heh. Faint praise indeed!

"He's a big-enough star to host a game show!"


----------



## gossamer88

photoshopgrl said:


> Is he not? I thought he'd been in a lot of blockbuster movies. And no, he's not a celebrity crush! That spot is reserved for Richard Madden.


You may change your mind after you see Rocketman lol

I personally have too many celebrity crushes to count lol


----------



## photoshopgrl

gossamer88 said:


> You may change your mind after you see Rocketman lol
> 
> I personally have too many celebrity crushes to count lol


I saw it in the theater


----------



## wmcbrine

Steveknj said:


> He's been in a bunch of movies. Never really the big star. I'd say he's a B+ lister. I've seen him in a few things, and he's OK.


He was a great


Spoiler



villain


 in "Colossal".


----------



## Malcontent

series5orpremier said:


> *Perry Mason*, Sunday June 21 9/8pm ET/CT, *HBO*


Started last night.


----------



## gossamer88

Malcontent said:


> Started last night.


Just noticed Tatiana Maslany is in this...now I'm definitely watching!


----------



## madscientist

I was going to say, I must have missed her, but she wasn't actually in this episode--in person


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

madscientist said:


> I was going to say, I must have missed her, but she wasn't actually in this episode--in person


Nope...just a photograph.

Odd that there are two period pieces airing now set in LA that involve a Christian religious cult with a hot female figurehead (this one and Penny Dreadful).


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Nope...just a photograph.
> 
> Odd that there are two period pieces airing now set in LA that involve a Christian religious cult with a hot female figurehead (this one and Penny Dreadful).


Yes and I watched them one after the other Sunday!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

photoshopgrl said:


> Yes and I watched them one after the other Sunday!


Hopefully it won't be like Vikings and Last Kingdom when they were both in their King Alfred phases, and I couldn't remember what had happened in which show!


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Hopefully it won't be like Vikings and Last Kingdom when they were both in their King Alfred phases, and I couldn't remember what had happened in which show!


Nah, Penny Dreadful ends for the season on Sunday.


----------



## innocentfreak

*I'll Be Gone in the Dark *starts tonight, 6/28/20, on HBO



> I'll Be Gone in the Dark is a new six-part documentary series based on the book of the same name, which explores writer Michelle McNamara's investigation into the dark world of a violent predator she dubbed the Golden State Killer. Directed by Academy Award nominee and Emmy-winning


----------



## innocentfreak

*Unsolved Mysteries* starts 7/1 on Netflix



> The original creators of Unsolved Mysteries and the Producers of Stranger Things invite you to solve new mysteries. Follow the clues. Solve the cases. Only on Netflix July 1.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Warrior Nun* starts 7/2 on Netflix



> Caught in the middle of an ancient war between good and evil, a young girl wakes up in a morgue with inexplicable powers. Her search for answers brings her to The Order of the Cruciform Sword, a secret society of warrior nuns sworn to protect the world from evil. While juggling her responsibilities as the chosen one with the normal obstacles of a teenage girl, this mysterious fantasy drama is full of mystery, action, adventure, and teenage romance, proving our main character might fight in the name of good, but she's no angel.


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


>


Not as good as I had hoped.
Had it been pre-COVID-19, and a Tournament of Stand-Up, might have been better - and too many cute babies in the videos.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

July is a big month for stream-bingeing, at least for me...Warrior Nun on the 2nd, Hanna Season 2 on the 3rd, Brave New World on the 15th, Cursed on the 17th, and Umbrella Academy Season 2 on the 31st.


----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> July is a big month for stream-bingeing, at least for me...Warrior Nun on the 2nd, Hanna Season 2 on the 3rd, Brave New World on the 15th, Cursed on the 17th, and Umbrella Academy Season 2 on the 31st.


And Season 3 of Norsemen on July 22...come on, man, you live in Viking country!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> And Season 3 of Norsemen on July 22...come on, man, you live in Viking country!


Heh...I've never seen it. I have it on my watchlist, but somehow it just never makes it to the top slot.

And not only do I live in Viking country, but in my days as a medieval historian my specialty was the early history of Normandy.

"Normandy" coming from the medieval Latin word for "Vikingland."


----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Heh...I've never seen it. I have it on my watchlist, but somehow it just never makes it to the top slot.
> 
> And not only do I live in Viking country, but in my days as a medieval historian my specialty was the early history of Normandy.
> 
> "Normandy" coming from the medieval Latin word for "Vikingland."


My daughter was in the same boat as you. I told her how great the show was and she just never got around to it for some reason or another. Finally, I pointed out to her that she also resisted "What we do in the shadows" for the longest time and now it's her favorite show.

She relented and watched the first episode with me. She loved it and is now planning a marathon/binge session with all her friends.

Watch it. You will love it and then hate yourself for it because that means I was right


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Eh, even a broken clock...


----------



## Steveknj

Tony_T said:


> Not as good as I had hoped.
> Had it been pre-COVID-19, and a Tournament of Stand-Up, might have been better - and too many cute babies in the videos.


I have to agree. Seems like this is more of a porting of cute YouTube or TikTok videos to TV and they made a contest around it. Still a few funny ones, and we'll watch since there's not that much on.


----------



## Generic




----------



## ThePennyDropped

Generic said:


>


I think this is going to be the first Star Trek show I don't watch. I knew an animated ST show was in the works, but I didn't realize it was a comedy (since the TNG episode "The Lower Decks" was an excellent episode and very much not a comedy). The trailer is pretty awful.


----------



## Unbeliever

The show is for the Venn diagram intersection of "Star Trek" and "Rick and Morty" fans.

--Carlos V.


----------



## eddyj

ThePennyDropped said:


> The trailer is pretty awful.


It was not good enough to reach awful. Definitely not watching that, based on the trailer.


----------



## Tony_T

I cancelled CBS AA after watching ST: P. I’ll be back for S2, not for “Lower Decks”


----------



## jlb

Will give Brave New World a shot on Peacock. And not new but new for me (also via Peacock) will be Yellowstone


----------



## photoshopgrl

jlb said:


> Will give Brave New World a shot on Peacock. And not new but new for me (also via Peacock) will be Yellowstone


One of my favorite books so I'll be checking it out tonight.


----------



## jlb

photoshopgrl said:


> One of my favorite books so I'll be checking it out tonight.


We will see if I Can get either my wife or daughter to watch with me. My current focus at the moment is finishing 12 Monkeys. Just started S4 last night.


----------



## jr461

jlb said:


> We will see if I Can get either my wife or daughter to watch with me. My current focus at the moment is finishing 12 Monkeys. Just started S4 last night.


I'm working through 12 Monkeys - 4 episodes into season 3. It can get confusing at times but I'm finding it entertaining and want to see where it goes.


----------



## Generic

"The Wonder Years" reboot pilot featuring Black family in the works


----------



## ej42137

photoshopgrl said:


> One of my favorite books so I'll be checking it out tonight.


Well, I always respect your opinion, so I'll check-out _Yellowstone_ on Amazon! Who is the author?


----------



## photoshopgrl

ej42137 said:


> Well, I always respect your opinion, so I'll check-out _Yellowstone_ on Amazon! Who is the author?


Favorite book meaning Brave New World by Aldous Huxley.


----------



## kcarl75

Generic said:


> "The Wonder Years" reboot pilot featuring Black family in the works


is it called Everybody Hates Chris?


----------



## Steveknj

kcarl75 said:


> is it called Everybody Hates Chris?


Was thinking the same thing. I just wonder if they want to use the title "The Wonder Years" because it has name recognition. Much the same way the Netflix series about a Latino family used "One Day at a Time" (full disclosure, I didn't watch this, so I do not have any idea how close it was to the 70s sitcom). In a lot of respects, The Goldbergs is the 1980s version of The Wonder Years". So why not just call it something else? I'll never think of The Wonder Years as anything but the story of the Arnold family set in the late 1960s in suburbia and the race of the family, to me, was irrelevant.


----------



## gchance

Steveknj said:


> Was thinking the same thing. I just wonder if they want to use the title "The Wonder Years" because it has name recognition. Much the same way the Netflix series about a Latino family used "One Day at a Time" (full disclosure, I didn't watch this, so I do not have any idea how close it was to the 70s sitcom). In a lot of respects, The Goldbergs is the 1980s version of The Wonder Years". So why not just call it something else? I'll never think of The Wonder Years as anything but the story of the Arnold family set in the late 1960s in suburbia and the race of the family, to me, was irrelevant.


To be fair though, the One Day At A Time reboot was (and is, now on a different network) written and produced by Normal Lear. So it's more than just a title.


----------



## Steveknj

gchance said:


> To be fair though, the One Day At A Time reboot was (and is, now on a different network) written and produced by Normal Lear. So it's more than just a title.


I didn't watch it, was it the same "characters"?


----------



## realityboy

Steveknj said:


> I didn't watch it, was it the same "characters"?


Single mom with kids and a super/landlord named Schneider.


----------



## lambertman

realityboy said:


> Single mom with kids and a super/landlord named Schneider.


AND Rita Moreno!


----------



## Steveknj

realityboy said:


> Single mom with kids and a super/landlord named Schneider.


Ahhhh, ok. Like I said, I didn't watch. I generally do not like when they reboot shows in this manor. They are never nearly as good as the original. At least they had Schneider


----------



## gchance

lambertman said:


> AND Rita Moreno!


Rita Moreno ROCKS in this thing, it's amazing to think that she's 88 years old.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Between Two Worlds'* - Australia



> Cate Walford's relationship with vicious, business tycoon husband, Phillip, is on the ropes and their tempestuous home life is trapped in a tangled web of lies and manipulation. Through a shocking twist of fate, this dark and murky world collides with the seemingly disparate and disconnected, warm and loving world of a widow and her footy star son and musical daughter.
> 
> An intense, high concept contemporary drama series about two disparate and disconnected worlds, thrown together by death and a sacrifice in one and the chance for new life in the other.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Johncv

Generic said:


> "The Wonder Years" reboot pilot featuring Black family in the works


Why? They can't think of anything new?


----------



## gchance

Steveknj said:


> I didn't watch it, was it the same "characters"?


No, since they're Hispanic, although there IS a Schneider. He's quirky, but not the same quirky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Generic

G4TV Is Making A Return After 6 Years


----------



## Steveknj

Generic said:


> G4TV Is Making A Return After 6 Years


I liked it much better when it was Tech TV. I'm not a video gamer so when the emphasis of the channel went toward video gaming, I lost interest. Tech TV was more about new tech, latest and greatest gadgets and stuff like that. But I think this will wind up just going to Peacock so I won't watch either way. And there's a ton of online stuff that makes it a bit of a moot point.


----------



## Generic

'Who's the Boss?' Reboot in the Works, with Tony Danza and Alyssa Milano Returning


----------



## Steveknj

Generic said:


> 'Who's the Boss?' Reboot in the Works, with Tony Danza and Alyssa Milano Returning


Why? Are Danza and Milano broke or something?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> Why? Are Danza and Milano broke or something?


When was the last time you saw either one of them?


----------



## Amnesia

Tony Danza was in that terrible Netflix show playing a disgraced cop.


----------



## Anubys

My first thought was that I bet the reboot would have them married or something...then I remembered she was his daughter...

Still...


----------



## Generic

I am sure the plot will be she is a single mom and he will come to live with her to help out.


----------



## gchance

Steveknj said:


> Why? Are Danza and Milano broke or something?


It's the thing to do with streaming these days. Between Fuller House, One Day At A Time, Gilmore Girls, the upcoming Punky Brewster & Saved By The Bell revivals, now it's Who's The Boss.

I'm waiting for a 40-something Erkel.


----------



## Steveknj

gchance said:


> It's the thing to do with streaming these days. Between Fuller House, One Day At A Time, Gilmore Girls, the upcoming Punky Brewster & Saved By The Bell revivals, now it's Who's The Boss.
> 
> I'm waiting for a 40-something Erkel.


Whenever I see these types of revivals come in a wave like this, I'm convinced that Hollywood has just run out of things to write about.


----------



## tim1724

Steveknj said:


> Whenever I see these types of revivals come in a wave like this, I'm convinced that Hollywood has just run out of things to write about.


The unfortunate truth is that the reason they keep doing this is that audiences pretty reliably watch reboots. Not always, but enough that the big companies see the reboots as safer bets than risking their money on new IP.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

There's also a lot more air to be filled these days.

I mean, a LOT more.

Remember when it was just three networks and PBS? Then when it was a few networks and cable/satellite? 

Now it's a few networks, cable/satellite, and everything else. 57 channels and nothing on? Ha!


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There's also a lot more air to be filled these days.
> 
> I mean, a LOT more.
> 
> Remember when it was just three networks and PBS? Then when it was a few networks and cable/satellite?
> 
> Now it's a few networks, cable/satellite, and everything else. 57*0* channels and nothing on? Ha!


Added a zero to that number. Yeah, that old Springsteen song seems so quaint now


----------



## DevdogAZ

tim1724 said:


> The unfortunate truth is that the reason they keep doing this is that audiences pretty reliably watch reboots. Not always, but enough that the big companies see the reboots as safer bets than risking their money on new IP.


That's exactly right. Hollywood has learned from experience that it's much easier to get people to sample IP that they're already familiar with. Not to mention that the press is much more likely to write about a reboot of nostalgic IP than a generic show with the same premise but a new title. So as long as audiences keep tuning in, the decision makers in Hollywood will continue to take this less-risky route.


----------



## gchance

Steveknj said:


> Added a zero to that number. Yeah, that old Springsteen song seems so quaint now


857 channels and nothin on.


----------



## jlb




----------



## Steveknj

jlb said:


>


That was the best song on a pretty crappy Bruce album.


----------



## Donbadabon

Star Trek: Lower Decks drops today on CBS All Access.

The trailer doesn't look great to me, but they've already been approved for a season 2.


----------



## eddyj

The trailer did not make it seem like something I would like. I'll probably give it a try anyway.


----------



## tlc

Steveknj said:


> Much the same way the Netflix series about a Latino family used "One Day at a Time" (full disclosure, I didn't watch this, so I do not have any idea how close it was to the 70s sitcom).


FWIW, the ODaaT reboot is really, really good family TV. But I consider it only superficially similar to the original. Treat it as a whole new show. It's good on it's own.


----------



## Steveknj

tlc said:


> FWIW, the ODaaT reboot is really, really good family TV. But I consider it only superficially similar to the original. Treat it as a whole new show. It's good on it's own.


That's my point. Why use that title for the show? Or the other reboots that have little to do with the original. I know the answer of course is that if people recognize the name, they'll watch. It's a gimmick, pure and simple.


----------



## cwerdna

Donbadabon said:


> Star Trek: Lower Decks drops today on CBS All Access.
> 
> The trailer doesn't look great to me, but they've already been approved for a season 2.


The first ep is up for free at 



 for a limited time.


----------



## Generic

New Star Wars Holiday Special Coming to Disney+


----------



## innocentfreak

Lovecraft Country starts tonight on HBO



> From showrunner and executive producer Misha Green, HBO's new drama series LOVECRAFT COUNTRY debuts SUNDAY, AUGUST 16 (9:00-10:00 p.m. ET/PT) on HBO and will be available to stream on HBO Max. Based on the novel of the same name by Matt Ruff, the ten-episode series follows Atticus Freeman (Jonathan Majors) as he journeys with his childhood friend Letitia (Jurnee Smollett) and his uncle George (Courtney B. Vance) on a road trip from Chicago across 1950s Jim Crow America in search of his missing father Montrose (Michael Kenneth Williams). Their search-and-rescue turns into a struggle to survive and overcome both the racist terrors of white America and monstrous creatures that could be ripped from an H.P. Lovecraft paperback.


----------



## innocentfreak

Dead Pixels starts 8/19 on CW...previously aired in 2019 on UK Channel 4.



> Created by Jon Brown ("Succession," "Veep"), DEAD PIXELS follows Meg (Alexa Davies, "Mamma Mia! Here We Go Again"), Nicky (Will Merrick, "Poldark") and Usman (Sargon Yelda, "Strike") who are obsessed with the online fantasy game "Kingdom Scrolls." Meg would happily cut a date short to go home and defend Castle Blackfinger. Nicky thinks the miscasting of Vince Vaughn as Tanadaal in the "Kingdom Scrolls" movie is an international outrage. And Usman has made a plywood lid for his child's playpen, so he can play the game in peace. Oh, and Nicky definitely isn't into Meg. That would be a cliché. DEAD PIXELS is split equally between the characters' tragicomic real lives and their computer-animated misadventures in "Kingdom Scrolls." Executive Produced by Jesse Armstrong, Sam Bain, Phil Clarke and Jon Brown, DEAD PIXELS is a Various Artists Limited production for Channel 4 that airs on E4 in the UK and distributed by BBC Studios.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Raised by Wolves' *- HBO Max



> Raised by Wolves centers upon two androids tasked with raising human children on a mysterious virgin planet. As the burgeoning colony of humans threatens to be torn apart by religious differences the androids learn that controlling the beliefs of humans is a treacherous and difficult task.


Starts 09-03-2020.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Away'* - Netflix



> 'Away' centers on Emma Green, an American astronaut who must leave her husband and teenage daughter behind in order to command an international space crew embarking upon a treacherous, year-long mission to Mars. It is a series about hope, humanity and how ultimately, we need one another if we are to achieve impossible things.


Starts 09-04-2020.

Stars 'Hilary Swank'.


----------



## Malcontent

*'neXt'* - Fox



> Silicon Valley pioneer Paul LeBlanc discovers that one of his own creations -- a powerful A.I. called neXt -- might spell doom for humankind, so he tries to shutter the project, only to be kicked out of the company by his own brother, leaving him with nothing but mounting dread about the fate of the world. When a series of unsettling tech mishaps points to a potential worldwide crisis, LeBlanc joins forces with Special Agent Shea Salazar, whose strict moral code and sense of duty have earned her the respect of her team. Now, LeBlanc and Salazar are the only ones standing in the way of a potential global catastrophe, fighting an emergent superintelligence that, instead of launching missiles, will deploy the immense knowledge it has gleaned from the data to recruit allies, turn people against each other and eliminate obstacles to its own survival and growth.


Starts 10-06-2020.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Helstrom'* - Hulu



> Daimon and Ana Helstrom are the son and daughter of a mysterious and powerful serial killer in *Helstrom*. The siblings have a complicated dynamic as they track down the worst of humanity-each with their attitude and skills.
> 
> Marvel's Helstrom is a chilling supernatural thriller inspired by Marvel Comics' Son of Satan and Satana characters.


Starts 10-16-2020.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Undoing'* - HBO



> Based on Jean Hanff Korelitz's Novel 'You Should Have Known', this six-part limited series centers on Grace Sachs, a successful therapist about to publish her first book. She has a loving husband and son who attends a prestigious private school. But suddenly, with a violent death, a husband who disappears and terrible revelations concerning the one she thought she knew, her life turns upside down.
> 
> Left behind in the wake of a spreading and very public disaster and horrified by the ways in which she has failed to heed her own advice, Grace must dismantle one life and create another for her child and her family.


Starts 10-25-2020.

Stars 'Nicole Kidman' and 'Hugh Grant'.


----------



## jlb

innocentfreak said:


> Dead Pixels starts 8/19 on CW...previously aired in 2019 on UK Channel 4.


Oh this looks like fun!


----------



## wprager

Malcontent said:


> *'neXt'* - Fox
> 
> Starts 10-06-2020.


Oh, God, this makes me think of the NeXT Cube; they just reversed the upper-lower casing of the letters .


----------



## Steveknj

Malcontent said:


> *'Away'* - Netflix
> 
> Starts 09-04-2020.
> 
> Stars 'Hilary Swank'.


I don't know why, but it feels like this type of show has aired many times before. I wonder what's different about this one?


----------



## dswallow

innocentfreak said:


> Dead Pixels starts 8/19 on CW...previously aired in 2019 on UK Channel 4.


This is a great show; lots of fun. There is a second season in the works, not sure when it will be released (searching shows it was supposed to come out today but I can find now sign of it on the the schedule at Channel 4).


----------



## Allanon

innocentfreak said:


> Dead Pixels starts 8/19 on CW...previously aired in 2019 on UK Channel 4.


From just watching the trailer I was reminded of the web series The Guild which I really liked so I'll give it a try.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Is there a thread like this for movies? Because I just saw the trailer for The Death of Me and it looks awesome!


----------



## Craigbob

Malcontent said:


> *'neXt'* - Fox
> 
> Starts 10-06-2020.


I haven't watched the trailer yet, but the premise reminds me a little bit of the 1979 novel The Adolescence of P1.

https://smile.amazon.com/Adolescenc...867053&sprefix=the+adolescense,aps,176&sr=8-1


----------



## jlb

Malcontent said:


> *'Away'* - Netflix
> 
> Starts 09-04-2020.
> 
> Stars 'Hilary Swank'.


This looks REALLY good!


----------



## Allanon

Malcontent said:


> *'Transplant'* - Canada
> 
> The first episode is available by wizardry.


Transplant will be airing on NBC in the USA starting September 1. I already watched the first season and it's good.


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'Transplant'* - Canada
> 
> The first episode is available by wizardry.


I'm near the end of the third episode and I just want to stay up and keep watching. But I'm gonna go to bed so I have something to watch tomorrow. I love the doctors; love the patients; love the relationships. The story's are even rather timely just in terms of how immigrants are being vilified in the US. The show just makes want to reach up and hug Canada in general.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Strike'* - U.K.



> *Strike* centers on Cormoran Strike, a war veteran turned private detective operating out of a tiny office in London's Denmark Street. Though he's wounded both physically and psychologically, Strike's unique insight and his background as an SIB Investigator prove crucial in solving three complex cases which have eluded the police.


Season 4 has started. The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Hcour

Not sure if this was mentioned here but season 2 of The Alienist, Angel of Darkness, has aired. I'm currently halfway through, finding it much better than the first season, which was just ok. This one is pretty darn good with a suitably dark, complex mystery and the turn-of-the-century recreation of NYC is superb.


----------



## Steveknj

Hcour said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned here but season 2 of The Alienist, Angel of Darkness, has aired. I'm currently halfway through, finding it much better than the first season, which was just ok. This one is pretty darn good with a suitably dark, complex mystery and the turn-of-the-century recreation of NYC is superb.


I agree, S2 was much better than S1 and I enjoyed it a lot. Hope it comes back for S3.


----------



## Craigbob

Hcour said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned here but season 2 of The Alienist, Angel of Darkness, has aired. I'm currently halfway through, finding it much better than the first season, which was just ok. This one is pretty darn good with a suitably dark, complex mystery and the turn-of-the-century recreation of NYC is superb.


I just found my books of the Alienist & Angel of Darkness. I enjoyed the 1st book better than the 2nd. I've got to catch up on both season as my 1st set of recordings got deleted by accident.


----------



## wprager

Malcontent said:


> *'Strike'* - U.K.
> 
> Season 4 has started. The first episode is available by wizardry.


Been waiting for this one. But I cancelled my tv service so now I have to figure out where/if it's streaming in Canada.

Edit: looks like it's on CraveTV (Bell Canada's streaming service). I'm finish up what in watching on Netflix, the swap it out for Crave for a few months.


----------



## Allanon

*The Third Day* - September 14 - HBO


> Created by Dennis Kelly and Felix Barrett, The Third Day is told over the first three episodes. "Summer" follows Sam, a man drawn to a mysterious Island off the British coast, who encounters a group of islanders set on preserving their traditions at any cost. "Winter" unfolds over the latter three episodes as Helen, a strong-willed outsider who comes to the island seeking answers, but whose arrival precipitates a fractious battle to decide its fate. The limited series stars Jude Law, Naomie Harris, Katherine Waterston, Emily Watson, and Paddy Considine.


----------



## ej42137

Allanon said:


> *The Third Day* - September 14 - HBO


This certainly sounds like "The Wicker Man", but the IMDB entry doesn't have a "Connections" section.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Sounds'* - Acorn TV



> Set against the spectacular backdrop of one of New Zealand's greatest hidden secrets -- the remote, idyllic Marlborough Sounds in the South Island, *The Sounds* is the riveting story of a missing person and a blissful marriage turned upside down in a sleepy town where nothing is quite what it seems. Grieving wives, cheating husbands, epic embezzlement, and historic crime all collide to weave a complicated web stretching through the Sounds' hidden valleys and deep waters.


The first two episodes are available.


----------



## gchance

Malcontent said:


> *'The Sounds'* - Acorn TV
> 
> The first two episodes are available.


When will outsiders stop coming new to a location and digging up the local dirt??? Just live your life, that never helps anyone.


----------



## dswallow

*"Young Wallander"* - Netflix, released September 3, 2020






https://www.nme.com/reviews/young-wallander-review-netflix-2744571

6 episodes; they went too fast. I'm ready for more.


----------



## gchance

dswallow said:


> *"Young Wallander"* - Netflix, released September 3, 2020[/MEDIA]


"TV's favourite Swedish sleuth", is this a new US import?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gchance said:


> "TV's favourite Swedish sleuth", is this a new US import?


Old Wallander has been big in England (BBC/PBS, played by Kenneth Branagh). This is a prequel series.


----------



## dswallow

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Old Wallander has been big in England (BBC/PBS, played by Kenneth Branagh). This is a prequel series.


Well, "Wallander". 

Wallander (TV Series 2008-2016) - Reference View - IMDb


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

dswallow said:


> Well, "Wallander".
> 
> Wallander (TV Series 2008-2016) - Reference View - IMDb


Right. Just a play on Young Wallander.


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'Away'* - Netflix
> 
> Starts 09-04-2020.
> 
> Stars 'Hilary Swank'.


After 2 episodes I'm gonna switch to watching some other things that came out in the last few days. I'm feeling this is just petty tripe/classic politi-idiocy drama, worthy of a 1970's TV network writing staff.


----------



## wedgecon

Wallander was a pretty good show, pretty sure the Volvo was the big star of the show and not Kenneth Branagh


----------



## jlb

dswallow said:


> After 2 episodes I'm gonna switch to watching some other things that came out in the last few days. I'm feeling this is just petty tripe/classic politi-idiocy drama, worthy of a 1970's TV network writing staff.


Perhaps. But I kind of liked the first episode. I'll stick with it for now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hcour

Wallander was an excellent show, I'll definitely be checking out this new one. Wonder if it will be as good as Endeavour, which is basically Young Morse.


----------



## Steveknj

When is the traditional beginning of the fall season this year on the broadcast networks (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, CW)? Usually we get a few starting right after Labor Day (or the week after). Is it later this year due to coronavirus delays? I haven't even looked at the schedules or are very familiar with any of the new shows.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Steveknj said:


> When is the traditional beginning of the fall season this year on the broadcast networks (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, CW)? Usually we get a few starting right after Labor Day (or the week after). Is it later this year due to coronavirus delays? I haven't even looked at the schedules or are very familiar with any of the new shows.


Usually the fall TV season starts the Monday after the Emmy Awards, which is usually in the second half of September. This year the Emmys are on Sept. 20 so I'd expect most networks to start airing their new shows starting the week of Sept. 21. As always, there will be a few shows that have previews before that.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> Usually the fall TV season starts the Monday after the Emmy Awards, which is usually in the second half of September. This year the Emmys are on Sept. 20 so I'd expect most networks to start airing their new shows starting the week of Sept. 21. As always, there will be a few shows that have previews before that.


I just looked at the TVLine Sept calendar, and it seems a lot of shows are starting in October / November and just a few in September, notably the Fox cartoons on Sunday night.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> Usually the fall TV season starts the Monday after the Emmy Awards, which is usually in the second half of September. This year the Emmys are on Sept. 20 so I'd expect most networks to start airing their new shows starting the week of Sept. 21. As always, there will be a few shows that have previews before that.


...except this year there basically AREN'T any new shows. Mainly just pickups from overseas, shows that were scheduled for this summer and delayed, etc. But for the Big Five the Fall Season was effectively canceled/delayed.


----------



## tlc

Note that sometimes, pickups from other countries have old dates and a "New only" OnePass may not work.


----------



## bobfrank

tlc said:


> Note that sometimes, pickups from other countries have old dates and a "New only" OnePass may not work.


I'll confirm this. I've had problems with Doctor Who and Doc Martin not picking up new seasons sometimes. These shows have so many reruns that I just keep a wish list for them so I know when I'm really going to get a new season.


----------



## jlb

My wife and I watched 3 episodes of Away to finish it last night. We really did like it. Sure, there are some cliche sociopolitical plot points but overall I liked the drama and the acting and look forward to more......


----------



## kaszeta

jlb said:


> My wife and I watched 3 episodes of Away to finish it last night. We really did like it. Sure, there are some cliche sociopolitical plot points but overall I liked the drama and the acting and look forward to more......


I'm 3 episodes in. It requires more than a little suspension of disbelief and ignoring some cliches, but it's pretty good overall.


----------



## jr461

jlb said:


> My wife and I watched 3 episodes of Away to finish it last night. We really did like it. Sure, there are some cliche sociopolitical plot points but overall I liked the drama and the acting and look forward to more......


Next on the list - maybe we'll start tonight.


----------



## Steveknj

I've seen on episode of Away to try it out. Might watch some more this weekend. The first Episode was OK, but I like space dramas, so I'll give it a shot.


----------



## jlb

kaszeta said:


> I'm 3 episodes in. It requires more than a little suspension of disbelief and ignoring some cliches, but it's pretty good overall.


Exactly! But if one is willing and just watches it's decent entertainment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Generic

...and another reboot. sigh

Disney+ Is Rebooting 'Doogie Howser' with a Female Lead


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Generic said:


> ...and another reboot. sigh
> 
> Disney+ Is Rebooting 'Doogie Howser' with a Female Lead


Kinda makes sense, though. With all these platforms/channels and all this content, it's probably getting harder and harder to stand out. Doing a reboot gives them a hook, since there's already a built-in audience.

I guess it's better then the flood of reality shows that networks used to fill their scheduled for so many years...


----------



## sharkster

I loved Doogie Howser, but I loved it mostly because of NPH.

I guess it's not an issue for me, anyway, as I don't have D+


----------



## series5orpremier

*Moonbase 8, *Sunday November 8 11pm ET, was *Showtime
*





Sadly, this doesn't appear to be as good as the premise could have been.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Whoa...the show is old news, but not the star!

Tatiana Maslany To Play 'She-Hulk' In Marvel Series - Deadline


----------



## Steveknj

Generic said:


> ...and another reboot. sigh
> 
> Disney+ Is Rebooting 'Doogie Howser' with a Female Lead


I am going to start boycotting any remake (at least ones that I know are remakes). They are almost NEVER even close to as good as the original, and they try to modernize them to fit into whatever the current trend is. Can't these people come up with new ideas rather than hijack old ones? Really they are pretty much different shows. To me, most of them use the shows name as a gimmick to attract viewers.


----------



## gchance

series5orpremier said:


> *Moonbase 8, *Sunday November 8 11pm ET, was *Showtime
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, this doesn't appear to be as good as the premise could have been.


Better than Space Force.


----------



## gchance

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Whoa...the show is old news, but not the star!
> 
> Tatiana Maslany To Play 'She-Hulk' In Marvel Series - Deadline


THERE we go! She'll kill that thing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gchance said:


> THERE we go! She'll kill that thing.


They didn't show much imagination when casting somebody who needs to play two very different roles.

Fortunately.


----------



## gchance

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They didn't show much imagination when casting somebody who needs to play two very different roles.
> 
> Fortunately.


Let's put it this way, I'm not a big fan of comic book movies in general, but I'll watch She Hulk for Tatiana Maslany.


----------



## Amnesia

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They didn't show much imagination when casting somebody who needs to play two very different roles.


I admit that I've never read She-Hulk, but my impression was that unlike her cousin, she's effectively the same person when she transforms...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Amnesia said:


> I admit that I've never read She-Hulk, but my impression was that unlike her cousin, she's effectively the same person when she transforms...


Not physically. Not even a little. If they go with both (there are times when she's always She-Hulk and never Jen Walters) there will be very different body-language between the two. And her personality can vary wildly; there's always at least subtle differences, but sometimes (like now) the She-Hulk is much more, well, Hulk-y.


----------



## Hcour

Malcontent said:


> *'Strike'* - U.K.
> Season 4 has started. The first episode is available by wizardry.


I'm halfway through the season. Very good series, another good season. BTW, not sure if it's common knowledge, the books are actually written by JK Rowling under a pseudonym.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Filthy Rich'* - Fox



> *Filthy Rich* is a southern Gothic family drama in which wealth, power and religion collide - with outrageously soapy results. When the patriarch of a mega-rich Southern family, famed for creating a wildly successful Christian television network, dies in a plane crash, his wife and family are stunned to learn that he fathered three illegitimate children, all of whom are written into his will, threatening their family name and fortune. With monumental twists and turns,_ Filthy Rich_ presents a world in which everyone has an ulterior motive - and no one is going down without a fight.


Starts 9-21-2020.


----------



## gchance

Malcontent said:


> *'Filthy Rich'* - Fox
> 
> Starts 9-21-2020.


It looks interesting, but I'm really digging the Born On A Bayou remix.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Great British Bake Off'* - U.K.

Season 11 has started. The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## EWiser

Ghost's season 2 UK has started.


----------



## Tony_T

Malcontent said:


> *'Filthy Rich'* - Fox
> Starts 9-21-2020.


ep 1-3 now on Hulu


----------



## Allanon

Malcontent said:


> *'The Great British Bake Off'* - U.K.
> 
> Season 11 has started. The first episode is available by wizardry.


Will be airing each week on Netflix starting Friday.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Well, I just noticed something...interesting. With tonight's data download, neXt showed up. Before that, I had literally zero 1Ps for the Big Four broadcast networks...the first time that ever happened in 19 years & 11 months of TiVo. (I have 11 1Ps for CW, almost all of them superhero shows.)


----------



## DancnDude

The Weakest Link is rebooting with Jane Lynch hosting. Coming back on Tuesday 9/29


----------



## wprager

Utopia just dropped on Prime. Trailer looked very interesting but reviews have been very negative. I just started watching the first episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

wprager said:


> Utopia just dropped on Prime. Trailer looked very interesting but reviews have been very negative. I just started watching the first episode.


It's...brutal. Like, SUPER brutal. I don't remember the British show being this brutal. Brutal, but not like this! Or maybe I just don't remember. Maybe I was so traumatized, all I can recall are the brilliant visuals (and they were BRILLIANT!).

I have the blu-ray of the first season...they never did one for the second, which annoyed me. But inspired by the coming of this version, I looked around and found a German blu-ray of the second season, so that's on the way. Once it arrives, I'll rewatch the whole British version (for the first time since they aired, back in 2013-14).


----------



## wprager

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's...brutal. Like, SUPER brutal. I don't remember the British show being this brutal. Brutal, but not like this! Or maybe I just don't remember. Maybe I was so traumatized, all I can recall are the brilliant visuals (and they were BRILLIANT!).
> 
> I have the blu-ray of the first season...they never did one for the second, which annoyed me. But inspired by the coming of this version, I looked around and found a German blu-ray of the second season, so that's on the way. Once it arrives, I'll rewatch the whole British version (for the first time since they aired, back in 2013-14).


I didn't hate it. Does it get worse in later episodes? And is the original version streaming anywhere?


----------



## Allanon

*The Comey Rule* - Showtime - September 27


> Jeff Daniels and Brendan Gleeson star as former FBI Director James Comey and President Donald J. Trump in this two-part event series that tells the story of two powerful men, whose strikingly different ethics and loyalties put them on a collision course.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Walking Dead: World Beyond'* - AMC



> *The Walking Dead: World Beyond* expands the universe of _The Walking Dead_, delving into a new mythology and story that follows the first generation raised in a surviving civilization of the post-apocalyptic world. Two sisters along with two friends leave a place of safety and comfort to brave dangers, known and unknown, living and undead on an important quest. Pursued by those who wish to protect them and those who wish to harm them, a tale of growing up and transformation unfurls across dangerous terrain, challenging everything they know about the world, themselves and each other. Some will become heroes. Some will become villains. But all of them will find the truths they seek.


Starts Oct. 4, 2020.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> *'The Walking Dead: World Beyond'* - AMC
> 
> Starts Oct. 4, 2020.


One interesting, and hopeful, aspect of this show is that it's a two-season limited series. So we (hopefully!) don't have to worry about an endless middle dragging on for years.


----------



## dswallow

So 10 years in and it still isn't common knowledge you stab the brain of a walker to kill it, not slap it on the side of the head with a rock attached to a stick?

And of course humans are still spending more time fighting each other than eliminating the walkers.

Probably the only thing worthwhile here are the cityscapes of destruction.


----------



## MikeMar

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One interesting, and hopeful, aspect of this show is that it's a two-season limited series. So we (hopefully!) don't have to worry about an endless middle dragging on for years.


That is good, I'll just wait til it's done and binge like 1 big long zombie epic movie. Sure


----------



## gchance

dswallow said:


> So 10 years in and it still isn't common knowledge you stab the brain of a walker to kill it, not slap it on the side of the head with a rock attached to a stick?


What teenager has common knowledge?


----------



## wprager

For you cord-cutters outside the reception area for major better broadcasts, Evil (CBS) season 1 is coming to Netflix. Supposed to be today.


----------



## Amnesia

wprager said:


> (...) Evil (CBS) season 1 is coming to Netflix. Supposed to be today.


It's there for me.


----------



## Tony_T

Make Watch of Borat: Subsequent Moviefilm Trailer, Yes?

_It is most pleased for us to be announcing the trailing picture of the tall imposter, Sacha Baron Cohen, as he makes joke of America in Borat: Subsequent Moviefilm. In the follow-up, 14 years after the original, Borat is returning to America to try to place his daughter (played by Maria Bakalova, according to the Illuminerdi) in Trump's corrupt regime by giving her away to Mike Pence. But Borat is as popular as his catchphrases here, so Cohen puts on disguises on top of disguises as he pretends to be "an American." Along the way, he skewers fraudulent anti-abortion "women's-health centers," the Republican response to the coronavirus, and apparently Pence himself. As his daughter says, Borat is "the smartest person on the whole flat world." Borat: Subsequent Moviefilm hits Prime Video October 23. Chenqui._​


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> *'The Walking Dead: World Beyond'* - AMC
> 
> Starts Oct. 4, 2020.


The first episode is available on AMC+ and by wizardry.


----------



## Generic




----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> *'neXt'* - Fox
> 
> Silicon Valley pioneer Paul LeBlanc discovers that one of his own creations -- a powerful A.I. called neXt -- might spell doom for humankind, so he tries to shutter the project, only to be kicked out of the company by his own brother, leaving him with nothing but mounting dread about the fate of the world. When a series of unsettling tech mishaps points to a potential worldwide crisis, LeBlanc joins forces with Special Agent Shea Salazar, whose strict moral code and sense of duty have earned her the respect of her team. Now, LeBlanc and Salazar are the only ones standing in the way of a potential global catastrophe, fighting an emergent super intelligence that, instead of launching missiles, will deploy the immense knowledge it has gleaned from the data to recruit allies, turn people against each other and eliminate obstacles to its own survival and growth.
> 
> Starts 10-06-2020.


The first episode is available a little early from On Demand, ect. By wizardry.


----------



## innocentfreak

*The Good Lord Bird - *Showtime starts 10/4/20



> tarring and executive produced by Oscar® nominee Ethan Hawke, who plays the controversial abolitionist John Brown, the seven-episode series is from Blumhouse Television and based on the National Book Award-winning novel The Good Lord Bird by bestselling author James McBride. Starring Ethan Hawke & Joshua Caleb Johnson. Watch the premiere on Sunday, October 4 at 9/8c on SHOWTIME.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Soulmates* - starts 10/5 on AMC



> Six stories. One test. Are they ready to meet their soulmates? Premieres Monday, October 5 10/9c.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

innocentfreak said:


> *The Good Lord Bird - *Showtime starts 10/4/20
> 
> 
> 
> tarring and executive produced by Oscar® nominee Ethan Hawke, who plays the controversial abolitionist John Brown, the seven-episode series is from Blumhouse Television and based on the National Book Award-winning novel The Good Lord Bird by bestselling author James McBride. Starring Ethan Hawke & Joshua Caleb Johnson. Watch the premiere on Sunday, October 4 at 9/8c on SHOWTIME.
Click to expand...

Whoa...what did Ethan Hawkes do to deserve being tarred?!?


----------



## jlb

My wife and I binged all of Emily in Paris (Netflix) this weekend and really liked it. There's been a lot of negative press it seems but, bah humbug.


----------



## gchance

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Whoa...what did Ethan Hawkes do to deserve being tarred?!?


He yelled. A lot. Daveed Diggs as Frederick Douglass? Hell yeah, I'm all in.

I just love it though, when they feel the need to show me a trailer for the trailer at the beginning of the trailer I'm already watching, it's sort of like how when they give a spoilery preview of the scene I'm about to watch in the commercial break before the scene.


----------



## NorthAlabama

gchance said:


> He yelled. A lot. Daveed Diggs as Frederick Douglass? Hell yeah, I'm all in.
> 
> I just love it though, when they feel the need to show me a trailer for the trailer at the beginning of the trailer I'm already watching, it's sort of like how when they give a spoilery preview of the scene I'm about to watch in the commercial break before the scene.


sho must have a bad habit of doing this with all their series, i've noticed it frequently on billions.


----------



## gchance

NorthAlabama said:


> sho must have a bad habit of doing this with all their series, i've noticed it frequently on billions.


It's not just Showtime, it's the entertainment industry as a whole. I THINK the reason they do it is because people are scrolling through social media with auto-start videos, so they want to catch interest before it scrolls off peoples' screens. I'm not entirely sure why they do it with commercial breaks, syndicated TV started this in the early 90s. Maybe it's a trick to get people to watch commercials when they're skipping through, they think the tv show is back so they stop and catch the next commercial. It's still pretty annoying.


----------



## innocentfreak

gchance said:


> He yelled. A lot. Daveed Diggs as Frederick Douglass? Hell yeah, I'm all in.
> 
> I just love it though, when they feel the need to show me a trailer for the trailer at the beginning of the trailer I'm already watching, it's sort of like how when they give a spoilery preview of the scene I'm about to watch in the commercial break before the scene.


This is a young person thing. One of the podcasts I listened to explained that it was a carryover from the new Spotify formula they use for pop music. If you don't get the hook in the first 10 seconds people change the songs or in this case end the video.


----------



## photoshopgrl

innocentfreak said:


> *Soulmates* - starts 10/5 on AMC


Anyone check this out last night?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

photoshopgrl said:


> Anyone check this out last night?


Yeah. It was...odd. Anthology shows tend to be uneven, so I'm not sure yet if this is at the high or low end of the show's range...so I'll give it one more shot.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah. It was...odd. Anthology shows tend to be uneven, so I'm not sure yet if this is at the high or low end of the show's range...so I'll give it one more shot.


Anything like Black Mirror?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

photoshopgrl said:


> Anything like Black Mirror?


No. Black Mirror ranges from good to great. This was...odd.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No. Black Mirror ranges from good to great. This was...odd.


hmm well now I don't know what to think. Sometimes odd is good or great.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

photoshopgrl said:


> hmm well now I don't know what to think. Sometimes odd is good or great.


In this case it's just...odd. 

Honestly, I don't know what to make of it. It had a basically interesting premise, but it didn't really do anything interesting with it. I'm hoping it builds through the shows, but as I said, it's on a short leash for me. Even in this television wasteland we're living through, which might give you a hint.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> In this case it's just...odd.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know what to make of it. It had a basically interesting premise, but it didn't really do anything interesting with it. I'm hoping it builds through the shows, but as I said, it's on a short leash for me. Even in this television wasteland we're living through, which might give you a hint.


It tells me to wait for the season/series to end before I decide to watch.


----------



## Tony_T

30 minutes in, nothing really has happened yet.
I like Sarah Snook (Succession), so I’ll finish this ep.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Trickster'* - Canada



> Jared, an Indigenous teen, is struggling to keep his family above water when a mysterious stranger, Wade, blows into town and turns his already chaotic life inside out. And when weird things start happening, it becomes clear that he's also the mythic magical being the Trickster. What begins as an unnerving slow burn of strange events in Jared's already-messy life crescendos to an epic clash of magic, monsters and mayhem. Adapted from the 'Son of a Trickster' trilogy of books by award-winning author Eden Robinson.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## randyb359

Malcontent said:


> *'Trickster'* - Canada
> 
> The first episode is available by wizardry.


What is wizardry?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

randyb359 said:


> What is wizardry?


BitTorrent/filesharing.

You might be able to blame me for that. Back in the day, I used to talk about shows magically appearing on my computer.


----------



## Amnesia

My magic isn't strong enough. I feel le*TD*own...


----------



## photoshopgrl

Malcontent said:


> *'Trickster'* - Canada
> 
> The first episode is available by wizardry.


Canada. Trickster. Jared.
I feel like this is the twilight version of supernatural.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Invincible'*: Amazon Previews Animated Superhero Series from Robert Kirkman



> Based on the iconic comic book by the same name.
> 
> INVINCIBLE is an adult animated superhero series that revolves around 17-year-old Mark Grayson (Steven Yeun), who's just like every other guy his age - except his father is the most powerful superhero on the planet, Omni-Man (J.K. Simmons). But as Mark develops powers of his own, he discovers his father's legacy may not be as heroic as it seems. From Robert Kirkman, the creator of The Walking Dead. Coming to Prime Video in 2021.







Join Invincible creator and executive producer Robert Kirkman (The Walking Dead) live as he teases what fans can anticipate from this upcoming adult animated series.


----------



## tlc

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It had a basically interesting premise, but it didn't really do anything interesting with it.


Weird City (YouTube Premium) did a pretty funny take on this premise in its first episode. It's also an anthology.

The first ep of Soulmates didn't grab us and we dropped it. But I didn't know it was an anthology. I might give it another try if we're not going to be following the characters from ep 1.


----------



## Allanon

*Helstrom* - October 16 - Hulu


> As the son and daughter of a mysterious and powerful serial killer, Helstrom follows Daimon (Tom Austen) and Ana Helstrom (Sydney Lemmon), and their complicated dynamic, as they track down the worst of humanity - each with their own attitude and skills.


----------



## realityboy

Allanon said:


> *Helstrom* - October 16 - Hulu


No Marvel branding at all. I'm guessing this must've been too far along to cancel when they merged the TV division with the movie division.


----------



## gchance

Malcontent said:


> *'Trickster'* - Canada
> 
> The first episode is available by wizardry.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> BitTorrent/filesharing.
> 
> You might be able to blame me for that. Back in the day, I used to talk about shows magically appearing on my computer.


I always called it "magical means", but I do like "wizardry". It fits Trickster a bit.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

realityboy said:


> No Marvel branding at all. I'm guessing this must've been too far along to cancel when they merged the TV division with the movie division.


There's also the fact that it seems to have nothing to do with the MCU, or the Marvel Comics Universe, or the Daimon Hellstorm and Satana characters as portrayed in the comics (Helstrom seems to be even less of a Hellstorm show than Lucifer was a Lucifer show...and Lucifer the TV show had almost nothing in common with Lucifer the comic).


----------



## realityboy

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There's also the fact that it seems to have nothing to do with the MCU, or the Marvel Comics Universe, or the Daimon Hellstorm and Satana characters as portrayed in the comics (Helstrom seems to be even less of a Hellstorm show than Lucifer was a Lucifer show...and Lucifer the TV show had almost nothing in common with Lucifer the comic).


It was originally titled Marvel's Helstrom and picked up alongside a new Ghost Rider series. That would've tied it into Agents of SHIELD, but you're right I believe its only current tie to the MCU is a Roxxon sign in the background.


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> 30 minutes in, nothing really has happened yet.
> I like Sarah Snook (Succession), so I'll finish this ep.


Soulmates is, I guess, individual stand alone stories.
Watched ep 2 and.... I'm out.


----------



## Generic




----------



## Allanon

*The Liberator* - Netflix - November 11


> Alex Kershaw's acclaimed WWII nonfiction book The Liberator is now a bold new animated project. Follow the 157th regiment from Sicily to the heart of Germany when The Liberator premieres this Veteran's Day.


----------



## sharkster

Not totally new, but I just saw that 'Dexter' is coming back to Showtime for a single season reboot next year. 

This pleases me very much! 

Source: TV Guide and People Mag.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yikes...that's a show that gradually went from being really good to being really, really bad...


----------



## photoshopgrl

I just posted about this in the series finale thread. I hope they fix the mess they left us with. Otherwise, just don't bother!


----------



## jr461

photoshopgrl said:


> I just posted about this in the series finale thread. I hope they fix the mess they left us with. Otherwise, just don't bother!


I don't know - this show went so far off the rails after being so, so good that I don't see how it can be salvaged.



Spoiler



I'd say from the point the sister discovered what he does it just went steadily downhill and then off a cliff. I don't see how they can undo that.


----------



## Dawghows

Yeah, I'm not sure I want more Dexter.



Spoiler



I think it started to decline after the John Lithgow arc, got REALLY stupid with the Edward James Olmos arc, and then went more and more quickly downhill after that. By the end I was more than happy for it to be over.


----------



## madscientist

The ending of the series was not great but certainly it gives them immense freedom to do something new and different, and get back to what made the show great initially. I'm kind of excited for it honestly.


----------



## scooterboy

Malcontent said:


> *'Invincible'*: Amazon Previews Animated Superhero Series from Robert Kirkman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join Invincible creator and executive producer Robert Kirkman (The Walking Dead) live as he teases what fans can anticipate from this upcoming adult animated series.


I loved that comic series. Definitely in.


----------



## madscientist

madscientist said:


> The ending of the series was not great but certainly it gives them immense freedom to do something new and different, and get back to what made the show great initially. I'm kind of excited for it honestly.


Re-reading this I guess it's almost a Yogi Berra-ism   Hopefully you all get what I mean


----------



## Steveknj

madscientist said:


> The ending of the series was not great but certainly it gives them immense freedom to do something new and different, and get back to what made the show great initially. I'm kind of excited for it honestly.


The problem is, that Deb was such an integral part of show, so it would be interesting to see if they can do a season without her


----------



## wmcbrine

jr461 said:


> I don't know - this show went so far off the rails after being so, so good that I don't see how it can be salvaged.


Maybe by bringing back the original (season 1-4) showrunner? Which apparently is what they're doing.


----------



## javabird

The West Wing Special will be on HBO Max


----------



## Malcontent

*'Roadkill'* - U.K.



> Peter Laurence is a self-made, forceful and charismatic politician. Peter's public and private life seems to be falling apart - or rather is being picked apart by his enemies. As the personal revelations spiral, he is shamelessly untroubled by guilt or remorse, expertly walking a high wire between glory and catastrophe as he seeks to further his own agenda while others plot to bring him down. However, events show just how hard it is, for both an individual and a country, to leave the past behind.


Stars Hugh Laurie.

Airing in the U.K.

It will start airing on PBS on 11-01-2020.

The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'Roadkill'* - U.K.
> 
> Stars Hugh Laurie.
> 
> Airing in the U.K.
> 
> It will start airing on PBS on 11-01-2020.
> 
> The first episode is available by wizardry.


Yay, Fitz!


----------



## series5orpremier

Tony_T said:


> Make Watch of Borat: Subsequent Moviefilm Trailer, Yes?
> 
> _It is most pleased for us to be announcing the trailing picture of the tall imposter, Sacha Baron Cohen, as he makes joke of America in Borat: Subsequent Moviefilm. In the follow-up, 14 years after the original, Borat is returning to America to try to place his daughter (played by Maria Bakalova, according to the Illuminerdi) in Trump's corrupt regime by giving her away to Mike Pence. But Borat is as popular as his catchphrases here, so Cohen puts on disguises on top of disguises as he pretends to be "an American." Along the way, he skewers fraudulent anti-abortion "women's-health centers," the Republican response to the coronavirus, and apparently Pence himself. As his daughter says, Borat is "the smartest person on the whole flat world." Borat: Subsequent Moviefilm hits Prime Video October 23. Chenqui._​


Borat and his daughter on Kimmel:


----------



## Generic

'Willow' Sequel Series Officially a Go at Disney Plus - Variety


----------



## Unbeliever

Generic said:


>


Second trailer:





--Carlos V.


----------



## gossamer88

photoshopgrl said:


> Anything like Black Mirror?


It's actually from the creator of Black Mirror. My sister turned me on to this and I think it's really good. Very strong 1st episode. And thought the latest one (3rd) was also very good.

Basically it is set in the near future where a company called Soul Connex can find your soulmate via the discovery of the soul particle. The first minute of the 1st episode is the Soul Connex ad for the test.


----------



## Tony_T

gossamer88 said:


> It's actually from the creator of Black Mirror. My sister turned me on to this and I think it's really good. Very strong 1st episode. And thought the latest one (3rd) was also very good.
> 
> Basically it is set in the near future where a company called Soul Connex can find your soulmate via the discovery of the soul particle. The first minute of the 1st episode is the Soul Connex ad for the test.


I watched the 1st 2 episodes, and 5 min of the 3rd. 
Stand alone stories.
Liked the 1st, not the 2nd, didn't bother finishing the 3rd. Cancelled 1pass.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> I watched the 1st 2 episodes, and 5 min of the 3rd.
> Stand alone stories.
> Liked the 1st, not the 2nd, didn't bother finishing the 3rd. Cancelled 1pass.


I didn't even like the first one. I thought the second was marginally better (it at least told a story). But not enough to save it for me.


----------



## Family

Tony_T said:


> I watched the 1st 2 episodes, and 5 min of the 3rd.
> Stand alone stories.
> Liked the 1st, not the 2nd, didn't bother finishing the 3rd. Cancelled 1pass.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> I didn't even like the first one. I thought the second was marginally better (it at least told a story). But not enough to save it for me.


I've only watched the first episode and can't see how this has enough for a series.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Sister'* - U.K.



> *The Sister* is a chilling and suspenseful story of murder - and perhaps ghosts - which exposes the quiet terror of a man trying to escape his past. It follows well-meaning but directionless Nathan, who has a terrible secret he's long prayed would stay buried and for which he's long worked hard to make recompense. Almost a decade into his new and devoted married life, Nathan is rocked to the core when Bob, an unwelcome face from the past, turns up on his doorstep with shocking news&#8230;.triggering a series of catastrophic decisions which cleverly drive a tense and compelling narrative of psychological suspense, dread, love and possible redemption.


The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## jr461

Tony_T said:


>


Fred Armisen makes this at least worth trying. John C Reilly, however, has me doubting that I will last (same would go for Will Ferrell or Adam Sandler).


----------



## dswallow

Tony_T said:


>


I suspect every single actually funny moment made it into the trailer and everything else we'll see in the first season is complete idiocy and garbage.


----------



## Worf

I want to see this, but I think it's streaming only in Canada (on Crave).

It's a low budget production and that usually means lot of cheese, and I do like that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Worf said:


> I want to see this, but I think it's streaming only in Canada (on Crave).
> 
> It's a low budget production and that usually means lot of cheese, and I do like that.


Moonbase 8? It's an American series, starting on Showtime in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Amnesia

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Moonbase 8? It's an American series, starting on Showtime in a couple of weeks...


That must explain the big Showtime logo in the trailer...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Amnesia said:


> That must explain the big Showtime logo in the trailer...


Well, there was always the possibility that it was a clever ploy to throw us off, but I checked and no, it's for real.

(I believe there's an unrelated Showtime Network in Canada, and that's actually what I was checking on...)


----------



## wprager

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, there was always the possibility that it was a clever ploy to throw us off, but I checked and no, it's for real.
> 
> (I believe there's an unrelated Showtime Network in Canada, and that's actually what I was checking on...)


Isn't it Show*case*?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

wprager said:


> Isn't it Show*case*?


Could be...


----------



## Worf

Yes, we don't have Showtime in Canada. There's a similarly named network called Showcase, but it's not related nor shows the same programs.

Anyhow, the ads in Canada say "Exclusively on Crave". 

And when I said "Streaming only in Canada (on Crave)" I meant "Streaming only, in Canada", and not "Streaming, only in Canada". The former means in Canada, it's available via streaming only, the latter means the show is only in Canada, via streaming. Silly English.


----------



## dswallow

Worf said:


> Yes, we don't have Showtime in Canada. There's a similarly named network called Showcase, but it's not related nor shows the same programs.
> 
> Anyhow, the ads in Canada say "Exclusively on Crave".
> 
> And when I said "Streaming only in Canada (on Crave)" I meant "Streaming only, in Canada", and not "Streaming, only in Canada". The former means in Canada, it's available via streaming only, the latter means the show is only in Canada, via streaming. Silly English.


And it doesn't help matters that Showtime has a "Showtime Showcase" channel.


----------



## Worf

Heh. The only good thing is Showcase (in Canada) just airs syndicated reruns. I don't recall them airing any original programming ever. They're just a channel that will show you NCIS reruns in the middle of the day for 8 hours straight. Of course, they're also highly edited episodes ensuring they could air tons more ads.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Worf said:


> Heh. The only good thing is Showcase (in Canada) just airs syndicated reruns. I don't recall them airing any original programming ever. They're just a channel that will show you NCIS reruns in the middle of the day for 8 hours straight. Of course, they're also highly edited episodes ensuring they could air tons more ads.


They used to do original programming (Continuum, Travelers, Lost Girl)...that's what I knew them from (and mis-remembered them as Showtime). But looking at Wikipedia, it looks like they stopped after 2017 (at which point Travelers moved to Netflix).


----------



## wprager

Having cut the cable a while back I've been subsiding on Netflix and Prime. Netflix in Canada is one quarter of that in the US and Prime has one of the worst interfaces you can imagine. I used to think it was just my Vizio TV but I tried the Prime app and still can't navigate it easily. You can filter on TV shows and sort the newer ones to the top, but then they insist on showing you the stuff on other channels (not included with Prime), and if you filter on only Included with Prime then you can't sort to see the latest first. With Netflix I can see what's new this week, what's new next week.

Anyhow, all that to say that I crave for Crave.


----------



## Tony_T

The Prime iOS App has a _little_ better interface. There's a "free to me" slider that I use, and if I find something to watch, I include it in my Watchlist, then watch on my Roku


----------



## wprager

Thanks but that would not be in the neighborhood of being enough to make me switch.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Industry'* - HBO



> 'Industry' follows a group of young graduates competing for a limited set of permanent positions at a top investment bank in London-but the boundaries between colleague, friend, lover, and enemy soon blur as they immerse themselves in a company culture defined as much by sex, drugs, and ego as it is by deals and dividends. As members of the group rise and fall, they must decide whether life is about more than the bottom line.







The first episode has aired.


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'Industry'* - HBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first episode has aired.


I gave up after about 15 minutes. Awful.

That said, it's not like there's a lot of stuff on to watch instead, so I'll probably revisit it. But wow. Awful!


----------



## innocentfreak

Dash & Lily started 11/10/20 on Netflix.



> This holiday season, dare to fall in love. Official trailer for Dash & Lily, based on the New York Times bestseller "Dash & Lily's Book of Dares," coming to Netflix on November 10.


----------



## innocentfreak

A Teacher started 11/10/20 on Hulu



> A Teacher" explores the complexities and consequences of a predatory relationship between a young teacher and her student. Beautiful and quietly enigmatic, Claire is the newest teacher at Westerbrook High School in Texas. Dissatisfied in her marriage to her college sweetheart, Claire's life changes when Eric, a charming all-American senior in her English class, asks for help preparing for his SAT test. Popular and outgoing, Eric is the captain of the soccer team and nearly inseparable from his best friends. Everything seems perfect on the surface, but Eric is forced to juggle the pressures of school, applying for college and a part-time job, all while helping take care of his two younger brothers. As Claire and Eric begin to spend more time together, boundaries are crossed, and a subtle game of grooming begins. The permanent damage left in the wake of Claire's choices becomes impossible for them, and their friends and family, to ignore.


----------



## innocentfreak

The Liberator starts 11/11/20 on Netflix



> A diverse, deeply brave crew of ragtag soldiers become some of the most heroic fighters of the European invasion in World War II. The Liberator premieres November 11, only on Netflix.


----------



## moyekj

Big Sky (from same creator as "Big Little Lies") premieres Nov 17 on ABC:


----------



## innocentfreak

Black Narcissus starts Monday 11/23 on FX



> Black Narcissus is an FX limited series based on the best-selling novel by Rumer Godden. Mopu, Himalayas, 1934. A remote clifftop palace once known as the 'House of Women' holds many dark secrets. When the young nuns of St. Faith attempt to establish a mission there, its haunting mysteries awaken forbidden desires that seem destined to repeat a terrible tragedy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

innocentfreak said:


> Black Narcissus starts Monday 11/23 on FX


Starts and ends! The entire thing (three parts) is airing that night.


----------



## innocentfreak

Saved by the Bell starts 11/25 on Peacock...wow this looks bad



> The highly anticipated reimagining of SAVED BY THE BELL will premiere on Wednesday, Nov. 25 on Peacock. In the new series, when California governor Zack Morris gets into hot water for closing too many underfunded high schools, he proposes they send the affected students to the most well-funded schools in the state - including Bayside High. The influx of new students gives the privileged Bayside kids (who never have a problem that can't be solved in twenty-two minutes) a much-needed dose of reality. Elizabeth Berkley Lauren and Mario Lopez star in the new SAVED BY THE BELL series, reprising their roles as Jessie Spano and A.C. Slater. John Michael Higgins also stars as Principal Toddman alongside the new class featuring Belmont Cameli, Dexter Darden, Mitchell Hoog, Alycia Pascual-Peña, Josie Totah and Haskiri Velazquez. Tracey Wigfield serves as writer and executive producer for the series, alongside executive producer Franco Bario. Peter Engel also serves as executive producer. SAVED BY THE BELL is produced by Universal Television, a division of Universal Studio Group.


----------



## Hcour

innocentfreak said:


> Black Narcissus starts Monday 11/23 on FX


Gemma Arterton. Count moi in!


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## Malcontent

*'Professionals'* - Viaplay



> Professionals is set against a backdrop of international espionage and corporate sabotage in the 21st century's privately-funded space race and follows hardened former counterintelligence officer Captain Vincent Corbo. After their advanced medical satellite explodes on deployment, billionaire futurist Peter Swann and his fiancée, medical visionary Dr. Graciela "Grace" Davila, turn to Corbo. Corbo assembles a team of experienced professionals to investigate the incident. They learn that any combination of Swann's business rivals, corrupt governments officials, and a shadowy crime syndicate could be behind the attack and represent a continued threat.


The first 2 episodes are available by wizardry.


----------



## Johncv

wprager said:


> Having cut the cable a while back I've been subsiding on Netflix and Prime. Netflix in Canada is one quarter of that in the US and Prime has one of the worst interfaces you can imagine. I used to think it was just my Vizio TV but I tried the Prime app and still can't navigate it easily. You can filter on TV shows and sort the newer ones to the top, but then they insist on showing you the stuff on other channels (not included with Prime), and if you filter on only Included with Prime then you can't sort to see the latest first. With Netflix I can see what's new this week, what's new next week.
> 
> Anyhow, all that to say that I crave for Crave.


On Prime go to the top of the screen you will see a menu select "free to me".


----------



## wprager

Johncv said:


> On Prime go to the top of the screen you will see a menu select "free to me".


Don't have that. Could be this is not available on Roku or maybe Prime in Canada doesn't haven't this.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Malcontent said:


> *'Professionals'* - Viaplay
> 
> The first 2 episodes are available by wizardry.


Man, I tried to watch this but it was so dreadful. A couple of people who used to be up and comers but never up and came (Brandon Fraser and Tom Welling), and a bunch of people who will never be mistaken for somebody who will ever up and come (some of whom had trouble speaking English, literally), in what appears to be as, ahem, professional as a community theater production. With a script that wouldn't have been out of place as one of those old Sci-Fi Originals. I barely made it past the opening credits (which were about ten minutes in).


----------



## wmcbrine

Rob Helmerichs said:


> A couple of people who used to be up and comers but never up and came (Brandon Fraser and Tom Welling)


Eh, _Smallville_ ran for a decade, and Br*e*nd*a*n Fraser was a damn superstar for a while (granted, his peak was 20 years ago). I think they did OK.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

wmcbrine said:


> Eh, _Smallville_ ran for a decade, and Br*e*nd*a*n Fraser was a damn superstar for a while (granted, his peak was 20 years ago). I think they did OK.


They did more than OK. But Fraser wasn't really a superstar; he was a guy who stumbled into the role of a lifetime with The Mummy, just like Welling stumbled into Smallville. And neither of them ever lived up to their initial promise (granted, Fraser seemed to have a hell of a lot more than Weller), to the point where today they're both doing...this crap. And looking like they belong here.


----------



## Tony_T

Did you see Brennan Frazier in FX's "Trust"? (Excellent limited series, I think I'll watch again on Hulu)
I thought that was going to be his comeback.
If nothing else, FX's new drama Trust should kick off the Brendan Fraser renaissance


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They did more than OK. But Fraser wasn't really a superstar; he was a guy who stumbled into the role of a lifetime with The Mummy, just like Welling stumbled into Smallville. And neither of them ever lived up to their initial promise (granted, Fraser seemed to have a hell of a lot more than Weller), to the point where today they're both doing...this crap. And looking like they belong here.


The stuff that happened to Fraser is why he stopped getting big roles, not his lack of talent. And he was already a superstar before The Mummy. Encino Man, School Ties and a few other movies were really big at the box office, if I remember correctly. I never watched Smallville but I have seen Welling in other things and I've always thought he was a decent actor. I'm going to check this out now.


----------



## Hcour

photoshopgrl said:


> The stuff that happened to Fraser is why he stopped getting big roles, not his lack of talent.


What stuff happened to him? I always thought he was a very good comic actor.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Hcour said:


> What stuff happened to him? I always thought he was a very good comic actor.


Brendan Fraser Says HFPA Ex-President Sexually Assaulted Him - Variety


----------



## jr461

photoshopgrl said:


> Brendan Fraser Says HFPA Ex-President Sexually Assaulted Him - Variety


Wow, I didn't know that. So many a-holes out there. As far as his movies, I love Blast from the Past and School Ties was very good.


----------



## gchance

photoshopgrl said:


> Brendan Fraser Says HFPA Ex-President Sexually Assaulted Him - Variety





jr461 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that. So many a-holes out there. As far as his movies, I love Blast from the Past and School Ties was very good.


It's not even a recent allegation, he's been talking it up for many years now. He said this is why he mostly lost his career and wasn't doing any work for like 20 years.


----------



## jr461

gchance said:


> It's not even a recent allegation, he's been talking it up for many years now. He said this is why he mostly lost his career and wasn't doing any work for like 20 years.


Guess I wasn't paying attention. Such a shame for him.


----------



## lambertman

Peyton Manning to Host 'College Bowl' Reboot on NBC (Exclusive) | Hollywood Reporter

"College Bowl", in its original iteration, was brainier than Jeopardy!. I don't think I denigrate the greatest player in my favorite tackle football squadron's history by presuming that this will probably be... somewhat different.


----------



## eddyj

photoshopgrl said:


> Brendan Fraser Says HFPA Ex-President Sexually Assaulted Him - Variety


IIRC, he also had some very severe long term injuries caused by doing some of his stunts in the past. Let me see if I can find info on that.

This article touches on that (and other reasons):
Brendan Fraser deserves respect for explaining his Hollywood absence | Buzz.ie


----------



## Steveknj

lambertman said:


> Peyton Manning to Host 'College Bowl' Reboot on NBC (Exclusive) | Hollywood Reporter
> 
> "College Bowl", in its original iteration, was brainier than Jeopardy!. I don't think I denigrate the greatest player in my favorite tackle football squadron's history by presuming that this will probably be... somewhat different.


I loved College Bowl as a kid. I barely remember the Allan Ludden years but I DO remember the Art Fleming years (Art was also the original host of Jeopardy in the years before it became syndicated and hosted by Alex). I can't imagine Peyton Manning being "brainiac" enough to do this show. I love Peyton and I'm sure he's very smart, but he doesn't come off as a brainiac. Maybe he'll surprise me.


----------



## Hcour

*The Hardy Boys* premiers 12/4/20 on Hulu. Loved the books as a youngster, the previous series was a suckfest (Shaun Cassidy? Gak!), maybe this one will be better.

The Hardy Boys (TV Series 2020- ) - IMDb


----------



## Amnesia

Hopefully the Hardys will be more likeable than Nancy Drew...


----------



## DancnDude

From _30 Rock_ and _Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt_ creators, _Mr. Mayor_ staring Ted Danson - Premieres January 7


----------



## moyekj

These aren't new shows, but just a reminder of upcoming shows I follow/enjoy that will be airing new seasons shortly:
12/2 SEAL Team
12/3 BattleBots
12/9 The Challenge


----------



## MauriAnne

moyekj said:


> These aren't new shows, but just a reminder of upcoming shows I follow/enjoy that will be airing new seasons shortly:
> 12/2 SEAL Team
> 12/3 BattleBots
> 12/9 The Challenge


@moyekj, thank you for posting. For some reason, my DVR's season pass didn't pick up BattleBots and I would have been annoyed to miss it!


----------



## Steveknj

moyekj said:


> These aren't new shows, but just a reminder of upcoming shows I follow/enjoy that will be airing new seasons shortly:
> 12/2 SEAL Team
> 12/3 BattleBots
> 12/9 The Challenge


Battlebots!! I missed that this past summer


----------



## innocentfreak

*Your Honor* starts tonight on Showtime



> The 10-episode legal thriller stars Cranston as Michael Desiato, a respected New Orleans judge whose teenaged son Adam (Hunter Doohan) is involved in a hit-and-run that leads to a high-stakes game of lies, deceit and impossible choices. Starring Bryan Cranston. Watch the premiere on Sunday, December 6 at 10/9c on SHOWTIME.


----------



## innocentfreak

Nurses starts Monday on NBC



> Grace Knight (Tiera Skovbye) struggles with the turbulent work/life balance of working on the frontlines of a busy downtown hospital. Nurses premieres Monday, December 7 at 10/9c on NBC.


----------



## innocentfreak

The Wilds starts Friday 12/11 on Amazon Prime



> A group of teen girls from different backgrounds must fight for survival after a plane crash strands them on a deserted island. The castaways both clash and bond as they learn more about each other, the secrets they keep, and the traumas they've all endured.


----------



## Malcontent

innocentfreak said:


> Nurses starts Monday on NBC


FYI, it's a Canadian show. The first season aired a few months ago. Now going to air here in the States.


----------



## stellie93

Cool--probably means I can stream it on Peacock for free. :up:


----------



## Howie

innocentfreak said:


> Nurses starts Monday on NBC


They should never debut a series on Pearl Harbor Day. It's sure to bomb.


----------



## lambertman

Too soon


----------



## Steveknj

innocentfreak said:


> Nurses starts Monday on NBC


I'll watch this with the hope it's more medical show than soap opera, but the previews show it's probably more of the latter, at which point I'm out.


----------



## jlb

innocentfreak said:


> *Your Honor* starts tonight on Showtime


We recorded the premiere. Waiting to start watching this series until my daughter is home from Law School on break. Group watch for sure!


----------



## jr461

Steveknj said:


> I'll watch this with the hope it's more medical show than soap opera, but the previews show it's probably more of the latter, at which point I'm out.


That would be my guess, as well. I'm not even starting it.


----------



## Steveknj

jr461 said:


> That would be my guess, as well. I'm not even starting it.


On a normal year, I probably wouldn't either, but I'm looking for content to watch.


----------



## sharkster

innocentfreak said:


> *Your Honor* starts tonight on Showtime


I have this scheduled and am looking forward to it, so I hope it's as good as it looks to be.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Head'* - HBO Asia



> Winter has fallen on the South Pole. The sun will soon disappear for the next six months. A small team of scientists, known as the Winterers, will remain at the Polaris VI Antarctic Research Station to continue their innovative research. Their work is crucial in the fight against climate change and they are under the command of renowned biologist Arthur Wilde. But when spring comes, summer commander Johan Berg returns to the station only to find most of the team dead or missing. A killer is on the loose and Annika, Johan's wife, is missing too. If he wants to find her alive, he will have to trust Maggie, the young doctor who is profoundly shaken and apparently the sole survivor from the group&#8230; or, is there someone else who survived?


Season one is available by wizardry.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Malcontent said:


> *'The Head'* - HBO Asia
> 
> Season one is available by wizardry.


Reminds me of that X-Files Episode.


----------



## dswallow

Steveknj said:


> I'll watch this with the hope it's more medical show than soap opera, but the previews show it's probably more of the latter, at which point I'm out.


It's more garbage than medical show or soap opera. I just don't understand how these series make it to production. It should've been real obvious just from the script.


----------



## Steveknj

dswallow said:


> It's more garbage than medical show or soap opera. I just don't understand how these series make it to production. It should've been real obvious just from the script.


Thanks for the warning, but I'll probably watch anyway, since I don't have much backlogged at the moment. But I'm sure I'll hate it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Dougie won't like it. He hates EVERYTHING! 



He likes it! Hey, Dougie!


----------



## gchance

dswallow said:


> It's more garbage than medical show or soap opera. I just don't understand how these series make it to production. It should've been real obvious just from the script.


A lot of people enjoy that sort of thing, so they purposely produce this sort of script thinking that group will enjoy it. It's like science fiction, a segment of people will enjoy it, but not everyone. If that segment is important enough to them, they'll produce it no matter how bad it is. And when the cycle is at the top where it's more popular in general, they'll produce anything.

Medical shows were hardly around for a while now, but now they seem to be in every corner. Good, bad, and anything in between.


----------



## tigercat74

gchance said:


> A lot of people enjoy that sort of thing, so they purposely produce this sort of script thinking that group will enjoy it. It's like science fiction, a segment of people will enjoy it, but not everyone. If that segment is important enough to them, they'll produce it no matter how bad it is. And when the cycle is at the top where it's more popular in general, they'll produce anything.
> 
> Medical shows were hardly around for a while now, but now they seem to be in every corner. Good, bad, and anything in between.


I can't watch medical shows anymore. I believe I'm going to catch whatever the big disease of the week.


----------



## dswallow

gchance said:


> A lot of people enjoy that sort of thing, so they purposely produce this sort of script thinking that group will enjoy it. It's like science fiction, a segment of people will enjoy it, but not everyone. If that segment is important enough to them, they'll produce it no matter how bad it is. And when the cycle is at the top where it's more popular in general, they'll produce anything.
> 
> Medical shows were hardly around for a while now, but now they seem to be in every corner. Good, bad, and anything in between.


Have you watched it yourself yet?

It seems like every fictional hospital these days is one I would avoid like a plague and instead visit local Witch Doctors.

I've been considering rewatching all of "E.R." recently. I may do that once I finish up with rewatching "That 70's Show" (I'm on the last season, having forgotten just how terrible the last season became in every respect), and "Crime Scene Investigation".


----------



## mattack

dswallow said:


> I've been considering rewatching all of "E.R." recently. I may do that once I finish up with rewatching "That 70's Show" (I'm on the last season, having forgotten just how terrible the last season became in every respect), and "Crime Scene Investigation".


sorry tangenting.. do you have any idea if the CSIs on streaming (or DVDs) have unmodified music?


----------



## dswallow

mattack said:


> sorry tangenting.. do you have any idea if the CSIs on streaming (or DVDs) have unmodified music?


I never heard of that having been an issue with CSI, so I have no idea. The only mention of any music licensing issues I found in the Wikipedia article (CSI: Crime Scene Investigation - Wikipedia) related to original release outside the US where there were some international licensing complications that they instead just replaced the music.


----------



## dswallow

dswallow said:


> It's more garbage than medical show or soap opera. I just don't understand how these series make it to production. It should've been real obvious just from the script.


OMG, watching E.R. S01E01 is so refreshing.

(The whole series is on Hulu for those interested.)


----------



## Howie

dswallow said:


> OMG, watching E.R. S01E01 is so refreshing.
> 
> (The whole series is on Hulu for those interested.)


That there is some good TV.


----------



## Steveknj

dswallow said:


> OMG, watching E.R. S01E01 is so refreshing.
> 
> (The whole series is on Hulu for those interested.)


I came across the pilot on one of the many cable channels that play syndicated reruns these days (so many I can't remember which) and it was interesting to watch. When you consider that this was really the first show that made great use hand held cameras which lead to a certain feeling of urgency in the ER it really was groundbreaking. Wasn't ER produced by Spielberg at least originally? I know it was written by Michael Creighton who I was a big fan of at the time (Jurassic Park, Andromeda Strain. Congo, among others.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> I came across the pilot on one of the many cable channels that play syndicated reruns these days (so many I can't remember which) and it was interesting to watch. When you consider that this was really the first show that made great use hand held cameras which lead to a certain feeling of urgency in the ER it really was groundbreaking.)


Well, Hill Street Blues did it much earlier.

But yes, ER was ground-breaking in its cinematic approach, which I would say went a step beyond what shows like HSB had done in the past.


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, Hill Street Blues did it much earlier.
> 
> But yes, ER was ground-breaking in its cinematic approach, which I would say went a step beyond what shows like HSB had done in the past.


I was aware of HSB using it (but not a show I watched back in the day), and that's why I said "GREAT" use. The use of the hand held camera in the way they used it, to give that kind of feel was certainly groundbreaking.

What was also interesting about ER was that it premiered on NBC the exact day and time as Chicago Hope, which was more classic in it's approach to a Medical drama. For me, who liked both, this was the perfect use for that old tech, the VCR, to be used.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> I was aware of HSB using it (but not a show I watched back in the day), and that's why I said "GREAT" use. The use of the hand held camera in the way they used it, to give that kind of feel was certainly groundbreaking.


That's exactly how HSB used it.

ER's innovation wasn't so much in the technology (although the production values were such that HSB in 1981 could never hope to match) but in the writing. That pilot episode was a masterclass in how to throw the audience into a complicated and fast-moving situation without losing them (in part by using John Carter on his first day as the viewpoint character). It was a cinematic approach to writing that TV hadn't really seen before. (It reminds me, oddly, of Black Hawk Down, which was similarly brilliant in keeping track of a very complicated scenario without resorting to exposition.)


----------



## samajohnson

Just finished Watching Dark Matter, Brilliant show. Really disappointed that they only made 3 seasons. I was getting better and better. Trying to watch This is Us and The Last Man on Earth, both get really high ratings but haven't made it through one episode of either one yet. Luckily I found how to unblock movies online and now I can watch my fav shows without any restrictions.


----------



## gchance

dswallow said:


> Have you watched it yourself yet?


I haven't. It really seems like something my wife would like much more than me, like Grey's Anatomy or Strong Medicine (which I watched part of because of Josh Cox & Rick Biggs from Babylon 5, and it was SUCH a terrible show). I can see the nurses show being like that.



> I've been considering rewatching all of "E.R." recently. I may do that once I finish up with rewatching "That 70's Show" (I'm on the last season, having forgotten just how terrible the last season became in every respect), and "Crime Scene Investigation".





dswallow said:


> OMG, watching E.R. S01E01 is so refreshing.
> 
> (The whole series is on Hulu for those interested.)


My wife's been rewatching ER during the day, which I wander in and out of due to working from home. That was one of those shows that don't come around very often. I've never done a rewatch, but I swear every time I walk in with one of the scenes, I know exactly what's going on, exactly the scene, and I think it's because I was so invested in the show. Then again, it had its share of melodrama too, they blew up the ER for Pete's sake.


----------



## dswallow

gchance said:


> Then again, it had its share of melodrama too, they blew up the ER for Pete's sake.


But explosions have occurred in real world Hospital Emergency Departments, at least.


----------



## gchance

dswallow said:


> But explosions have occurred in real world Hospital Emergency Departments, at least.


By rocket launchers?


----------



## Steveknj

innocentfreak said:


> Nurses starts Monday on NBC


Watched this the other night. I thought it was kind of bad. It was pretty much every medical drama trope in one episode:


Rookie staff not being quite sure what to do
Loud strong willed head nurse (or doctor or whatever in other series) who's tough on staff but a heart of gold
Social dilemma, should I save the "killer" or let them die
Long day, lets meet up after at a bar, someone's apartment, or whatever looking about as fresh as if nothing happened
Marital issues with one of the staff
The one patient with what seems like a mild wound is worried about the others, but ends up having the most issues.
And there were others I can't remember. And it was boring.


----------



## vertigo235

Ahsoka Tano is getting her own Star Wars show!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337172992447688704


----------



## Amnesia

samajohnson said:


> Just finished Watching Dark Matter, Brilliant show


The creator of _Dark Matter_, Joseph Mallozzi, has an interesting blog where he often posts BTS info from _Dark Matter_ and the _Stargate_ shows (where he served as a producer). He's also involved in a number of projects working their way through the production process and gives an interesting take on the process...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

'Alien' Series In The Works At FX With Noah Hawley; Ridley Scott In Advance Talks - Deadline


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> 'Alien' Series In The Works At FX With Noah Hawley; Ridley Scott In Advance Talks - Deadline


I was never a big fan of the Alien movies, but if Noah Hawley is involved, I'm in!


----------



## jlb

Along the lines of the person above who is (re?) watching ER, I was toying with doing a rewatch of The West Wing but I think I read it's coming off Netflix at the end of the month. So who knows.


----------



## SteveD

jlb said:


> Along the lines of the person above who is (re?) watching ER, I was toying with doing a rewatch of The West Wing but I think I read it's coming off Netflix at the end of the month. So who knows.


Leaving Netflix on 12/24, arriving on HBO Max on 12/25.


----------



## jlb

**** Red said:


> Leaving Netflix on 12/24, arriving on HBO Max on 12/25.


Why yes, but I am not subbing to Max. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## dswallow

Rob Helmerichs said:


> 'Alien' Series In The Works At FX With Noah Hawley; Ridley Scott In Advance Talks - Deadline


Could be good, and I hope it means we're done with Fargo.


----------



## Tony_T

dswallow said:


> Could be good, and I hope it means we're done with Fargo.


NYT: Noah Hawley Isn't Done with 'Fargo'


----------



## dswallow

It's quite noticeable he has no idea.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

dswallow said:


> View attachment 55584
> 
> 
> It's quite noticeable he has no idea.


And quite good that he'll only come back when he's ready to.

I can wait. I still love the show.


----------



## Johncv

vertigo235 said:


> Ahsoka Tano is getting her own Star Wars show!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337172992447688704


A lot of stuff is coming to Disney along with a hefty price increase.


----------



## lambertman

Johncv said:


> A lot of stuff is coming to Disney along with a hefty price increase.


One dollar, Bob!


----------



## astrohip

Johncv said:


> A lot of stuff is coming to Disney along with a* hefty price increase*.


A buck?


----------



## vertigo235

Well that's over 80 million dollars a month, not too shabby.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

vertigo235 said:


> Well that's over 80 million dollars a month, not too shabby.


80 million dollars a month?!?

I am SO out!


----------



## getbak

In Canada, they're raising the price by $3 a month, but they're also adding a new area called "Star" to the service, which sounds like it will have a bunch of content that's part of Hulu in the US and not currently available here, including "Mature" films from the Fox and Disney/Touchstone/Hollywood Pictures libraries.


----------



## astrohip

vertigo235 said:


> Well that's over *80 million dollars a month*, not too shabby.


I'm not sure what plan you're on (Family & Friends & Neighbors & More Neighbors 8K MegaUltra?), but I pay less than a million.


----------



## vertigo235

astrohip said:


> I'm not sure what plan you're on (Family & Friends & Neighbors & More Neighbors 8K MegaUltra?), but I pay less than a million.


That's how much extra they are taking in a month if they have 80 million subscribers.

I think they said 86 million, but a lot of those people, I assume paid in advance like I did. I paid for 3 years or something to that effect.


----------



## Steveknj

I took the 3 year deal on Disney+ when they originally rolled it out, so I'm good for a bit


----------



## MikeMar

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And quite good that he'll only come back when he's ready to.
> 
> I can wait. I still love the show.


I just finished S4 of Fargo last night. Besides that it didn't take place anywhere near Fargo or was cold and didn't feel very Fargo'esk. Thought it was a GREAT season, Chris Rock was solid


----------



## Malcontent

*'Tin Star'* - U.K. / Amazon Prime



> A brand-new oil refinery is bringing more to the remote Canadian mountain town Little Big Bear than just new workers and new money. Along with them, this once-idyllic community begins to see an incursion of drugs, prostitution, and organized crime. In the midst of this, the new police chief, Jim Worth, has just arrived from London with his family looking for a more peaceful setting to help him stay on the wagon. Instead, a deliberate, violent act tears the family apart, setting Jim's sights on whiskey and revenge.


*Season 3* is available by wizardry. Don't think it's on Prime yet.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Stand'* - CBS All Access



> *The Stand* explores an apocalyptic world ravaged by a mass outbreak of Influenza that wipes out 99% of the population in a matter of weeks. The fate of mankind rests on the frail shoulders of the 108-year-old Mother Abagail and a handful of survivors. Their worst nightmares are embodied in a man with a lethal smile and unspeakable powers: Randall Flagg, the Dark Man.





> Based on the best-selling novel by Stephen King, CBS All Access's The Stand stars Whoopi Goldberg, Alexander Skarsgård, James Marsden, Odessa Young, Jovan Adepo, and many more. The limited event series will also feature an all-new coda written by Stephen King.


The first episode is available.


----------



## jlb

Will prob start The Stand this weekend. I need to watch Discovery first. Anyways, really liked the book, one of King's finest IMHO, so I will be very interested in how this series adapts.


----------



## Malcontent

jlb said:


> Will prob start The Stand this weekend. I need to watch Discovery first. Anyways, really liked the book, one of King's finest IMHO, so I will be very interested in how this series adapts.


BTW, There was a TV mini series of 'The Stand' back in the early 90's. Rob Lowe and Gary Sinise starred in in it.


----------



## jlb

Oh I knew and I saw that. I am trying to sort of forget that one. It's hard to really fully absorb all the key stuff from a book when it is as long as The Stand is. So the jury is out. I mostly liked the first season of Under the Dome and also 11/22/63 so there is hope.


----------



## Hcour

The earlier version of The Stand sucked large. Hopefully this one will be better.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Clarice'* - CBS



> A new psychological thriller takes you into 1993, a year after the events of "The Silence of the Lambs," to explore the untold personal story of Clarice Starling. The FBI agent returns to the field to pursue serial murderers and sexual predators while navigating the high-stakes political world of Washington, D.C. Watch the series premiere of Clarice on Thursday, Feb. 11 at 10/9c on CBS and CBS All Access.


Feb. 11, 2021.


----------



## Generic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338525469260587010


----------



## Allanon

*The Watch* - January 3 - BBC America or AMC+


> Based on the characters from Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels, A group of misfit cops rise up from decades of helplessness to save their corrupt city from catastrophe.


----------



## Hcour

Bridgerton (Netflix) - I'd been looking forward to this because I like period shows but this is a major disappointment. It's a Netflix series but it feels more like what would happen if The CW network did an adaptation of Jane Austen. In Austen's books she revealed the human beings behind the artifice and machinations of upper-class society; in the series Bridgerton the artifice and mechanics are in the writing itself. Austen showed us what's going on beneath the surface, Bridgerton is all surface. There's no there there. It's Austen-lite, for the YA crowd.


----------



## ScubaCat

Call Me Kat, Mayim Bialik’s new TV series, premiere episode is tonight (Sunday, Jan 3rd) at 8 PM with a second episode in its normal time slot on Thursday at 9 PM. The concept doesn’t inspire a lot of confidence but I’ll give it a few episodes to see how it pans out. I’m looking forward to seeing Leslie Jordan again.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Serpent'* - U.K.



> Con man, escape artist, thief, master of disguise and psychopath, Charles Sobhraj was the chief suspect in the sensational unsolved murders of up to 20 young Western travellers across India, Thailand and Nepal through 1975 and 1976. Having slipped repeatedly from the grasp of authorities worldwide, by 1976 Sobhraj was Interpol's most wanted man and had arrest warrants on three different continents.
> 
> When Herman Knippenberg, a junior diplomat at the Dutch Embassy in Bangkok, unwittingly walks into Sobhraj's intricate web of crime, he sets off an extraordinary chain of events that will see these two diametrically opposed men engaged in a chase across the porous borders of the Asian Hippie Trail in its twilight years.
> 
> *The Serpent* is based on the phenomenal true story of how one of the most elusive criminals of the 20th century was caught and brought to trial.


Stars 'Jenna Coleman'.






Available by wizardry.


----------



## sharkster

ScubaCat said:


> Call Me Kat, Mayim Bialik's new TV series, premiere episode is tonight (Sunday, Jan 3rd) at 8 PM with a second episode in its normal time slot on Thursday at 9 PM. The concept doesn't inspire a lot of confidence but I'll give it a few episodes to see how it pans out. I'm looking forward to seeing Leslie Jordan again.


I'm looking forward to it but, man, I've seen some bad reviews.

I didn't even know that Leslie Jordan was on it, though. Woo hoo! I adore that little guy.  He's always so hilarious.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


>


The comics are great.

So great, I worry about the show... 

(For one thing, the comic's not a comedy...)


----------



## madscientist

Alan!! I'm always ready to check out something he's in. Looks like fun...


----------



## Anubys

madscientist said:


> Alan!! I'm always ready to check out something he's in. Looks like fun...


I am a leaf on the wind...

Will absolutely give that show a shot!


----------



## gchance

sharkster said:


> I'm looking forward to it but, man, I've seen some bad reviews.
> 
> I didn't even know that Leslie Jordan was on it, though. Woo hoo! I adore that little guy.  He's always so hilarious.


Leslie Jordan improves just about any show, I don't think I would have liked The Cool Kids near as much without him.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Coyote'* - CBS All Access



> *Coyote* centers on Ben Clemens, a soon-to-be-retired border patrol agent who discovers an underground tunnel used to smuggle black market goods in from Mexico. Before long, he finds himself in the crosshairs of the criminal mastermind that he has spent the better part of his career attempting to destroy.


Stars 'Michael Chiklis'.

Starts today.


----------



## Tony_T

I liked him as Mackey (The Shield still in my top 5), so I’m in.


----------



## Howie

Hmm. I'm in, too.


----------



## Bierboy

Same here; I'm in...Wiki says it's only six eps for the first season, but then later on they say it was supposed to be 10...anyone know for sure?


----------



## ScubaCat

Reminder - As mentioned a long while back, the first two episodes of Mr. Mayor (with Ted Danson) are on tonight.


DancnDude said:


> From _30 Rock_ and _Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt_ creators, _Mr. Mayor_ staring Ted Danson - Premieres January 7


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Bierboy said:


> Same here; I'm in...Wiki says it's only six eps for the first season, but then later on they say it was supposed to be 10...anyone know for sure?


IMDB only lists the six.


----------



## Bierboy

TonyTheTiger said:


> IMDB only lists the six.


Boo


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TonyTheTiger said:


> IMDB only lists the six.


Doesn't necessarily mean anything, though...I've seen them have incomplete listings for a show, and the rest get added later.


----------



## Allanon

Bierboy said:


> Same here; I'm in...Wiki says it's only six eps for the first season, but then later on they say it was supposed to be 10...anyone know for sure?


CBS All Access only has 6 episodes.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Pembrokeshire Murders'* - U.K.



> In *The Pembrokeshire Murders*, the story centers around two unsolved double murders from the 1980s. In 2006, newly promoted Detective Superintendent Steve Wilkins decided to reopen both cases. Employing pioneering forensic methods, Wilkins and his team found microscopic DNA and fibres that potentially linked the murders to a string of burglaries committed in the 80s and 90s. The perpetrator of those robberies was nearing the end of his prison sentence, but if Steve Wilkins was right, he was also a serial killer. Could Steve and his team find enough forensic evidence to charge their suspect before he was released to potentially kill again?
> 
> The drama is adapted from the true crime book The Pembrokeshire Murders, written by Senior Investigating Officer Steve Wilkins and ITV Wales News journalist and presenter Jonathan Hill.


The first episode is available by wizardry.

Trailer Is Here


----------



## Tony_T

Bierboy said:


> Same here; I'm in...Wiki says it's only six eps for the first season, but then later on they say it was supposed to be 10...anyone know for sure?


6. 
It was originally going to be a weekly on the Paramount Network, 10 episodes, but shut down due to COVID after 6, then moved to CBSAA.

Finished today. It works as a cliffhanger at ep 6. Don't know if there is going to be a S2. It was ok. Weak in parts, drags on a bit at times, but Chiklis is good in it.


----------



## gossamer88

Malcontent said:


> *'The Serpent'* - U.K.
> 
> Stars 'Jenna Coleman'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available by wizardry.


Love Jenna Coleman in PBS Victoria. Alas I do not have BBC America :tired:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gossamer88 said:


> Love Jenna Coleman in PBS Victoria. Alas I do not have BBC America :tired:


There is indication that it's going to air on BBCA...but it will probably be on Neflix reasonably soon (they co-produced it).


----------



## Bierboy

Tony_T said:


> 6.
> It was originally going to be a weekly on the Paramount Network, 10 episodes, but shut down due to COVID after 6, then moved to CBSAA.
> 
> Finished today. It works as a cliffhanger at ep 6. Don't know if there is going to be a S2. It was ok. Weak in parts, drags on a bit at times, but Chiklis is good in it.


Yeah, I'm halfway through and not sure how I feel about the show. I love Chiklis, but seeing him scared and cowering at times rattles me (I'm too used to him as Vic Mackey in The Shield I guess).


----------



## Allanon

*Fate: The Winx Saga *- January 22 - Netflix


> Fate: The Winx Saga follows the coming-of-age journey of five fairies attending Alfea, a magical boarding school in the Otherworld where they must learn to master their magical powers while navigating love, rivalries, and the monsters that threaten their very existence.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Bierboy said:


> Yeah, I'm halfway through and not sure how I feel about the show. I love Chiklis, but seeing him scared and cowering at times rattles me (I'm too used to him as Vic Mackey in The Shield I guess).


I know him as a warm and fuzzy police chief in the comedy-drama "The Commish". I can't imagine what I've heard about him in "The Shield". Other than that I know him as Curly of The Three Stooges and one of the Fantastic Four.


----------



## gchance

HarleyRandom said:


> I know him as a warm and fuzzy police chief in the comedy-drama "The Commish". I can't imagine what I've heard about him in "The Shield". Other than that I know him as Curly of The Three Stooges and one of the Fantastic Four.


I've never seen The Commish, but have seen a few scenes. And judging from that I'll tell you, The Shield will be a shock to the system.


----------



## Generic

'America's Most Wanted' Revived at Fox

Same format with new host Elizabeth Vargas.


----------



## dswallow

Generic said:


> 'America's Most Wanted' Revived at Fox
> 
> Same format with new host Elizabeth Vargas.


I wonder if they'll have an "America's Most Wanted - US Capitol" spinoff.


----------



## eddyj

dswallow said:


> I wonder if they'll have an "America's Most Wanted - US Capitol" spinoff.


Being on Fox, they may not go after who you think.


----------



## aradiralami

Allanon said:


> *Fate: The Winx Saga *- January 22 - Netflix


I recently watched this show and I think the character development doesn't totally fit with the storyline. Not perfect, but not so bad either


----------



## wprager

eddyj said:


> Being on Fox, they may not go after who you think.


Really? That's exactly what *I* was thinking.


----------



## gchance

Malcontent said:


> *'Coyote'* - CBS All Access
> 
> Stars 'Michael Chiklis'.
> 
> Starts today.


Michael Chiklis was on SiriusXM Volume 106 this morning during the Feedback show, promoting Coyote. He said they've filmed Episode 7, but COVID just ruined everything so the first season will just be the six episodes. He didn't say it was renewed, but it sounded like it was a foregone conclusion, especially given he's promoting the show a month after it premiered.


----------



## Allanon

aradiralami said:


> I recently watched this show and I think the character development doesn't totally fit with the storyline. Not perfect, but not so bad either


It was renewed:
'Fate: The Winx Saga' Renewed For Season 2 On Netflix - Deadline


----------



## Tony_T

gchance said:


> I've never seen The Commish, but have seen a few scenes. And judging from that I'll tell you, The Shield will be a shock to the system.


Chikls from The Commish to The Shield is the opposite of Goggins from The Shield to The Unicorn.

The Shield is still one of my favorite shows. The best TV police drama.


----------



## gchance

Tony_T said:


> Chikls from The Commish to The Shield is the opposite of Goggins from The Shield to The Unicorn.
> 
> The Shield is still one of my favorite shows. The best TV police drama.


Hah yes it is! Goggins has done a lot of different things though, I remember him in a movie called The Apostle with Robert Duvall, where he was a young, doofusy guy.

If you get the chance or have the ability, listen to the Chiklis interview on SiriusXM. He went into detail about his ups and downs with his career and how you have to be really careful not to be typecast, and that now he picks his roles very carefully so he isn't always doing the same thing. He underscored the fact that while there may be little hints of Vic Mackey in his role on Coyote, it really is a very different character and situation. He was praising his crew on spending however long it was hauling equipment and filming in the desert.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gchance said:


> Hah yes it is! Goggins has done a lot of different things though, I remember him in a movie called The Apostle with Robert Duvall, where he was a young, doofusy guy.


He also went in what some might call a slightly different direction in Sons of Anarchy...


----------



## gchance

Rob Helmerichs said:


> He also went in what some might call a slightly different direction in Sons of Anarchy...


Hah, I totally forgot about that one. Yes he did.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Debris'* - NBC



> When wreckage from a destroyed alien spacecraft scatters across the Western Hemisphere, it soon becomes apparent the pieces are messing with the laws of physics, changing lives in ways we can't comprehend. Two agents from different continents, and different mindsets, are tasked to work together to recover the debris, whose mysteries humankind is not quite ready for.


Starts March 1.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## sharkster

Tony_T said:


>


Cool! I really liked her in Schitt's Creek, so I'm glad to see she will have another show. Looks interesting.

Also glad it's on cable TV!


----------



## Tony_T

sharkster said:


> Also glad it's on cable TV!


I hope so. AMC could choose to only stream it on AMC+


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Venus Van Dam!


----------



## Generic




----------



## Allanon

*Bloodlands* - BBC One, iPlayer, or Magic - February 21


> Brand new thriller from the Executive Producer of Line of Duty and Bodyguard, starring James Nesbitt. When a car containing a possible suicide note is pulled out of Strangford Lough, Northern Irish police detective Tom Brannick quickly connects it to an infamous cold case with enormous personal significance. Bloodlands follows his dogged hunt for a legendary assassin, an explosive cat-and-mouse game where the stakes have never been higher.


----------



## Steveknj

Malcontent said:


> *'Debris'* - NBC
> 
> Starts March 1.


I'll give NBC credit, they keep trying these sorts of shows. I wonder how many episodes it will take before it goes off the rails? But I'll be watching.


----------



## jlb

Generic said:


>


Well that looks like it might be fun. I'll give it a try


----------



## NorthAlabama

Steveknj said:


> I'll give NBC credit, they keep trying these sorts of shows. I wonder how many episodes it will take before it goes off the rails? But I'll be watching.


this is the reason i won't watch the show, nbc dumps them too quickly, and usually leaves the audience hanging - sorry, but no charlie, lucy and the football this time for me!


----------



## Steveknj

NorthAlabama said:


> this is the reason i won't watch the show, nbc dumps them too quickly, and usually leaves the audience hanging - sorry, but no charlie, lucy and the football this time for me!


As I always say, its a self fulfilling prophecy. We want the networks (in this case NBC), to give us new and different types of shows, but we are afraid to watch for fear that they will drop the show while we get in deep. So we don't watch and the networks don't bother and we get the same cycle of stale Police, law and medical shows. So for this reason I watch, because I want more of this. The problem is, not that they dump them too quickly, it's that the writers don't know how to keep these types of shows compelling and they often go off the rails. And I think part of the problem is that they are not given a timeline to complete the story. If the show is good, the network will want to keep it going and the stories become more implausible because they are stretching it out longer than they want. Then people stop watching and shows get cancelled before there's an ending that makes sense. That's why I think Lost ultimately needed to have that definitive ending or we'd have continued to get a lot of implausible stuff. I think that's what happened with a show like Manifest. They kept trying to stretch it out and eventually it got silly.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Steveknj said:


> As I always say, its a self fulfilling prophecy. We want the networks (in this case NBC), to give us new and different types of shows, but we are afraid to watch for fear that they will drop the show while we get in deep. So we don't watch and the networks don't bother and we get the same cycle of stale Police, law and medical shows.  So for this reason I watch, because I want more of this. The problem is, not that they dump them too quickly, it's that the writers don't know how to keep these types of shows compelling and they often go off the rails. And I think part of the problem is that they are not given a timeline to complete the story. If the show is good, the network will want to keep it going and the stories become more implausible because they are stretching it out longer than they want. Then people stop watching and shows get cancelled before there's an ending that makes sense. That's why I think Lost ultimately needed to have that definitive ending or we'd have continued to get a lot of implausible stuff. I think that's what happened with a show like Manifest. They kept trying to stretch it out and eventually it got silly.


i was thinking of revolution (i only watched the manifest pilot for the same reason). it isn't that i didn't give them a chance, it's that i did and they blew it, so they don't get a _second _chance to disappoint me - there are simply too many good options out there now for me to waste my time, unless they write it as a one and done up front.


----------



## Anubys

Generic said:


>


I don't think so, Tim.


----------



## sharkster

Is that new Tim Allen/Karn show actually going to be on the History Channel? I think I saw something about that recently, but I found it odd that it w/b on the History Channel. Then, I thought maybe I wasn't paying proper attention and/or I just got confused.


----------



## mattack

Y


----------



## moyekj

sharkster said:


> Is that new Tim Allen/Karn show actually going to be on the History Channel? I think I saw something about that recently, but I found it odd that it w/b on the History Channel. Then, I thought maybe I wasn't paying proper attention and/or I just got confused.


Guess I won't be watching since YTTV doesn't carry History Channel. Too bad because I loved his original show.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Superman & Lois'* - The CW



> After years of facing megalomaniacal supervillains, monsters wreaking havoc on Metropolis, and alien invaders intent on wiping out the human race, The Man of Steel aka Clark Kent and Lois Lane come face to face with one of their greatest challenges ever - dealing with all the stress, pressures and complexities that come with being working parents in today's society.


Starts tonight.


----------



## series5orpremier

Human Frogger Competition, Based on Arcade Game, Ordered at Peacock


----------



## Allanon

Malcontent said:


> *'Superman & Lois'* - The CW
> 
> Starts tonight.


Superman & Lois: Legacy of Hope airs tonight, it's an interview and sneak peek show. The pilot airs next week.

*Disregard*


----------



## realityboy

Allanon said:


> Superman & Lois: Legacy of Hope airs tonight, it's an interview and sneak peek show. The pilot airs next week.


Legacy & Hope is a 30 minute show airing tonight after the 90 minute pilot.


----------



## Allanon

realityboy said:


> Legacy & Hope is a 30 minute show airing tonight after the 90 minute pilot.


You're right, my season pass was using TNT instead of CW.


----------



## mattack

Malcontent said:


> *'Superman & Lois'* - The CW


We're now farther away from "Lois and Clark" than it was from the Christopher Reeve movies!! Just interesting imo.


----------



## connie_w

Malcontent said:


> *'Clarice'* - CBS
> 
> Feb. 11, 2021.


So far, really a good series.


----------



## Howie

connie_w said:


> So far, really a good series.


I'm liking this one, too.


----------



## jr461

connie_w said:


> So far, really a good series.





Howie said:


> I'm liking this one, too.


For "Clarice", Does one need to have seen Silence of the Lambs to enjoy or "get" this series?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

jr461 said:


> For "Clarice", Does one need to have seen Silence of the Lambs to enjoy or "get" this series?


I would say it would enhance your enjoyment, but is by no means necessary...

In fact, knowing Silence is a little bit frustrating in certain moments because there are elements (key elements) of that story that they do not have the rights to, so there's a pretty big gap in their backstory which you would never notice if you aren't familiar with the movie/book.


----------



## eddyj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I would say it would enhance your enjoyment, but is by no means necessary...
> 
> In fact, knowing Silence is a little bit frustrating in certain moments because there are elements (key elements) of that story that they do not have the rights to, so there's a pretty big gap in their backstory which you would never notice if you aren't familiar with the movie/book.


It's been a LONG time since I saw Silence, so I am not sure what you are referring to.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

eddyj said:


> It's been a LONG time since I saw Silence, so I am not sure what you are referring to.


There is a certain character who was central to Silence who is never mentioned in Clarice.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Rob Helmerichs said:


> There is a certain character who was central to Silence who is never mentioned in Clarice.


That's because CBS does not have the rights to the character, so don't expect him to appear later (unless it gets resolved), mask or no mask!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TonyTheTiger said:


> That's because CBS does not have the rights to the character, so don't expect him to appear later (unless it gets resolved), mask or no mask!


Right, that was my original point.


----------



## eddyj

I thought he was not mentioned because it is actually more menacing and creepy not to mention him.


----------



## connie_w

eddyj said:


> I thought he was not mentioned because it is actually more menacing and creepy not to mention him.


Either way, it is pretty effective, I think. I love the suspense.


----------



## moyekj

"Game of Talents" with host Wayne Brady premieres March 10 on Fox.


----------



## Steveknj

moyekj said:


> "Game of Talents" with host Wayne Brady premieres March 10 on Fox.


Nice another talent show. We don't have enough huh?


----------



## moyekj

I really like Wayne Brady so will give it a shot.


----------



## gweempose

NorthAlabama said:


> This is the reason i won't watch the show, nbc dumps them too quickly, and usually leaves the audience hanging - sorry, but no charlie, lucy and the football this time for me!





Steveknj said:


> As I always say, its a self fulfilling prophecy. We want the networks (in this case NBC), to give us new and different types of shows, but we are afraid to watch for fear that they will drop the show while we get in deep. So we don't watch and the networks don't bother and we get the same cycle of stale Police, law and medical shows. So for this reason I watch, because I want more of this. The problem is, not that they dump them too quickly, it's that the writers don't know how to keep these types of shows compelling and they often go off the rails. And I think part of the problem is that they are not given a timeline to complete the story. If the show is good, the network will want to keep it going and the stories become more implausible because they are stretching it out longer than they want. Then people stop watching and shows get cancelled before there's an ending that makes sense. That's why I think Lost ultimately needed to have that definitive ending or we'd have continued to get a lot of implausible stuff. I think that's what happened with a show like Manifest. They kept trying to stretch it out and eventually it got silly.


I feel like there were a bunch of sci-fi/supernatural mystery type shows that followed in the wake of Lost, and most of them only lasted a season. Invasion, Journeyman, The Event and Flashforward all come to mind. There is nothing more frustrating than investing in a full season of a show only to be left with a cliffhanger and/or an underlying mystery that will never be revealed. That's why I didn't even start watching Manifest until I knew season 2 had already begun filming. I'm debating doing the same thing with Debris, but as @Steveknj pointed out, if everyone did this, no shows would make it past the first season.


----------



## Steveknj

gweempose said:


> I feel like there were a bunch of sci-fi/supernatural mystery type shows that followed in the wake of Lost, and most of them only lasted a season. Invasion, Journeyman, The Event and Flashforward all come to mind. There is nothing more frustrating than investing in a full season of a show only to be left with a cliffhanger and/or an underlying mystery that will never be revealed. That's why I didn't even start watching Manifest until I knew season 2 had already begun filming. I'm debating doing the same thing with Debris, but as @Steveknj pointed out, if everyone did this, no shows would make it past the first season.


I absolutely get the "I don't want to invest time in a show that is likely to get canceled". I look at it differently. If that show gives me 8 or 13 hours of enjoyment, even if it's a cliffhanger that never gets resolved, I'm fine with that. After a couple of days I forget about it and move on.


----------



## astrohip

Agree with the discussion above--both points of view. One of the changes I've made in my viewing habits, especially in regards to network Sci-Fi series, it calling it quits sooner rather than later.

I used to try to stick it out until the end of each season. And ended up disappointed in the season, and lack of resolution. Now, if a SF show doesn't keep me hooked, I just drop it. Like ripping off a bandaid, it's easier to just get it over with.

Often I'll continue reading the thread, and find those who stuck with it wish they hadn't. It's rare to find a show I dropped, and people talking about how good it got.


----------



## connie_w

astrohip said:


> Agree with the discussion above--both points of view. One of the changes I've made in my viewing habits, especially in regards to network Sci-Fi series, it calling it quits sooner rather than later.
> 
> I used to try to stick it out until the end of each season. And ended up disappointed in the season, and lack of resolution. Now, if a SF show doesn't keep me hooked, I just drop it. Like ripping off a bandaid, it's easier to just get it over with.
> 
> Often I'll continue reading the thread, and find those who stuck with it wish they hadn't. It's rare to find a show I dropped, and people talking about how good it got.


I do that with every series, regardless of genre. I started out really hooked on Big Sky, for instance. Then, it got too much for me to handle emotionally. I stopped watching it. I did the same thing with Criminal Minds, after years of watching it, I just couldn't take one more storyline of a child being harmed and so much of it was that. It emotionally got to me. Other series, I get bored with, ie Mom, Neighborhood. I really liked them when they came out but after awhile, not so much.


----------



## Steveknj

astrohip said:


> Agree with the discussion above--both points of view. One of the changes I've made in my viewing habits, especially in regards to network Sci-Fi series, it calling it quits sooner rather than later.
> 
> I used to try to stick it out until the end of each season. And ended up disappointed in the season, and lack of resolution. Now, if a SF show doesn't keep me hooked, I just drop it. Like ripping off a bandaid, it's easier to just get it over with.
> 
> Often I'll continue reading the thread, and find those who stuck with it wish they hadn't. It's rare to find a show I dropped, and people talking about how good it got.


Yeah, that's a little different. If a show isn't good, no matter the type, I usually quit it pretty quickly. But I'll give it a shot if I think it's good. I think the thought here is that some folks won't even bother watching these types of shows to begin with because of the fear that they will watch a season, they will end the season with a cliffhanger and then cancel the show.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Amazing Grace'* - Australia



> 'Amazing Grace' is centred on midwife Grace and her passionate colleagues at an unconventional birth centre attached to a major city hospital. A fierce advocate for her pregnant mothers-to-be, Grace's dubious work/life balance is about to get even more chaotic when a new arrival at the birth centre changes her life forever.
> 
> Midwife Grace Creswell's world is turned upside down when the daughter she gave up for adoption 17 years ago arrives at her hospital, unannounced and pregnant.


First episode available by wizardry.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Steveknj said:


> I absolutely get the "I don't want to invest time in a show that is likely to get canceled". I look at it differently. If that show gives me 8 or 13 hours of enjoyment, even if it's a cliffhanger that never gets resolved, I'm fine with that. After a couple of days I forget about it and move on.


That's how I look at it. I regard any new series as a limited series and if it's like a movie and wraps up its storyline quickly, fine. If I enjoyed it, then I enjoyed it.


----------



## HarleyRandom

"United States of Al" looks good. One of the stars was Spade's mistreated assistant on "Rules of Engagement" and a funny exchange student on The WB.


----------



## photoshopgrl

HarleyRandom said:


> "United States of Al" looks good. One of the stars was Spade's mistreated assistant on "Rules of Engagement" and a funny exchange student on The WB.


Also Dean Norris and Parker Young. I'm in!


----------



## Allanon

*CYPHER* - March 19 - The Roku Channel (their first original series)


> CYPHER puts you in the passenger seat alongside top FBI cryptanalyst, Will Scott, as he discovers a coded document. Will soon finds himself in the crosshairs of the bad guys who want their list back. Will must navigate the murky waters of loyalty and betrayal amongst an underground ring of hackers, hit men, and FBI agents - all as the clock ticks in pursuit of the latest targets.


----------



## Allanon

*The Irregulars* - March 26 - Netflix


> Meet The Irregulars: Bea, Jessie, Billy, Spike and Leo. Join this ragtag gang as they uncover the demonic and mysterious depths of Victorian London alongside the sinister Dr Watson and his enigmatic business partner, Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Craigbob

Allanon said:


> *The Irregulars* - March 26 - Netflix


The Sinister Dr. Watson? WTF? Granted Holmes can be Enigmatic, but he's the one who contracted out the BSIs at a cost of a Shilling a day plus bonuses. This sounds like they're turning the characters and relationships upside down.


----------



## mattack

moyekj said:


> "Game of Talents" with host Wayne Brady premieres March 10 on Fox.


I watched the entire first episode, but deleted the OP less than halfway in. (I also only watched one episode of that game show on fox with the guy from American Pie).


----------



## mattack

TonyTheTiger said:


> That's because CBS does not have the rights to the character, so don't expect him to appear later (unless it gets resolved), mask or no mask!


Wow: Due to complicated rights issues of franchise characters between Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer and Dino de Laurentiis Company, the series cannot feature or make reference to Hannibal Lecter.

This is even stranger than the Xmen/Marvel/Spiderman (movie) situation.

I also can't think of other things that caused so many spinoffs of a specific character, especially in a backstory kind of way. (This isn't like spinning Florida off from "All in the Family" to "Good Times".)

I liked the TV show Hannibal, though it was very gory (I've said it before, but I think that would easily be an R rated movie).. and Mads Mikkelsen was very hard to understand. I guess he's been working on his accent, since he was much easier to understand in "Chaos Walking".


----------



## connie_w

mattack said:


> Wow: Due to complicated rights issues of franchise characters between Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer and Dino de Laurentiis Company, the series cannot feature or make reference to Hannibal Lecter.
> 
> This is even stranger than the Xmen/Marvel/Spiderman (movie) situation.
> 
> I also can't think of other things that caused so many spinoffs of a specific character, especially in a backstory kind of way. (This isn't like spinning Florida off from "All in the Family" to "Good Times".)
> 
> I liked the TV show Hannibal, though it was very gory (I've said it before, but I think that would easily be an R rated movie).. and Mads Mikkelsen was very hard to understand. I guess he's been working on his accent, since he was much easier to understand in "Chaos Walking".


The show may have already jumped the shark with this past weeks episode. Very disappointing.


----------



## Generic

Looks good


----------



## Malcontent

*'Line of Duty'* - U.K.

*Season 6* has started. The first episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Premiers April 7th: the new Kwai Chang Caine is a young woman in today's San Francisco.


----------



## cheesesteak

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Premiers April 7th on "The CW": The new Kwai Chang Caine is a young woman in today's San Francisco.


This looks terrible and I will probably watch.


----------



## Allanon

*Race to the Center of the Earth* - March 29 - National Geographic


> The epic series Race to the Center of the Earth, created by award-winning producers Bertram van Munster and Elise Doganieri, follows four teams in a global competition that pits them against one another in a sprint across the globe for a $1 million prize.


----------



## Allanon

*The Nevers* - April 11 - HBO / HBO Max


> An epic tale following a gang of Victorian women who find themselves with unusual abilities, relentless enemies, and a mission that might change the world.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Allanon said:


> *The Nevers* - April 11 - HBO / HBO Max


A Joss Whedon show, which gives it slightly creepier overtones in light of recent revelations about Whedon...


----------



## astrohip

cheesesteak said:


> This looks terrible and I will probably watch.


So was the original, and I never missed an episode.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Allanon said:


> *Race to the Center of the Earth* - March 29 - National Geographic


I'll definitely be watching this.


----------



## caslu

Rob Helmerichs said:


> A Joss Whedon show, which gives it slightly creepier overtones in light of recent revelations about Whedon...


Didn't Whedon get booted from this show?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

caslu said:


> Didn't Whedon get booted from this show?


Yeah, but it's still a Joss Whedon show. He created it, and he was solely responsible for the first season. And even if it gets a second season, it will always be a Joss Whedon show, even though Philippa Goslett will be in charge (at least she didn't come from his team).


----------



## Johncv

Allanon said:


> *Race to the Center of the Earth* - March 29 - National Geographic


What does this have to with the "center" of the earth??


----------



## moyekj

Johncv said:


> What does this have to with the "center" of the earth??


Agree that is very misleading since I expected some kind of underground exploration, not some arbitrary "center" on the surface. But I like these kinds of races so will be watching anyway.


----------



## Fixer

Malcontent said:


> *'The Gloaming'* - Australian
> 
> From the creator of 'The Kettering Incident'.
> 
> The first season is available by wizardry.


The Gloaming made its U.S. debut on Starz this week.

STARZ


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> *'Invincible'*: Amazon Previews Animated Superhero Series from Robert Kirkman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join Invincible creator and executive producer Robert Kirkman (The Walking Dead) live as he teases what fans can anticipate from this upcoming adult animated series.


The first season has started. The first 3 episodes are available from Amazon.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Premiers April 7th: the new Kwai Chang Caine is a young woman in today's San Francisco.





cheesesteak said:


> This looks terrible and I will probably watch.





astrohip said:


> So was the original, and I never missed an episode.


This finally showed up in my TE3 Roamio's guide so I could create a OnePass. It showed up in my Channels DVR (Gracenote) guide 14 days in advance like it's supposed to.

I too expect it to be terrible, with the added dissonance of it being written for the core CW demographic (female, 18 to 34) which is definitely not me, lol. But I still expect it to be fun.


----------



## gossamer88

I too loved the original but was too young to know any better  If you have HBO Max I highly recommend Warrior.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gossamer88 said:


> I too loved the original but was too young to know any better  If you have HBO Max I highly recommend Warrior.


Which is actually more "Kung Fu" than one might realize. Bruce Lee came up with an idea for a TV show for Warner Brothers, Ah Sahm or Warrior. Warner and the people behind its Kung Fu show said that the two shows were on parallel development tracks and Kung Fu is simply the one that won. And in fact apparently Warner tried to sign Lee to make his show as well, but his movie career was taking off and he walked away. Lee claimed that Warner subsequently folded Warrior into Kung Fu (there is no doubt that some version of Kung Fu existed before Lee entered the picture). The current Warrior show is based (loosely, it seems) on the show that he developed back then.


----------



## Steveknj

Pokemon_Dad said:


> This finally showed up in my TE3 Roamio's guide so I could create a OnePass. It showed up in my Channels DVR (Gracenote) guide 14 days in advance like it's supposed to.
> 
> I too expect it to be terrible, with the added dissonance of it being written for the core CW demographic (female, 18 to 34) which is definitely not me, lol. But I still expect it to be fun.


Is that still CW's core demographic? The channel seems full of DC superhero shows. My son watches them all. Years ago, in the days of Dawson's Creek and whatnot, that was definitely who they were after. Now I think it's just millennial and whatever is the generation after (Gen Y?).


----------



## gossamer88

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Which is actually more "Kung Fu" than one might realize. Bruce Lee came up with an idea for a TV show for Warner Brothers, Ah Sahm or Warrior. Warner and the people behind its Kung Fu show said that the two shows were on parallel development tracks and Kung Fu is simply the one that won. And in fact apparently Warner tried to sign Lee to make his show as well, but his movie career was taking off and he walked away. Lee claimed that Warner subsequently folded Warrior into Kung Fu (there is no doubt that some version of Kung Fu existed before Lee entered the picture). The current Warrior show is based (loosely, it seems) on the show that he developed back then.


Yep, I believe it was his daughter who found the transcripts and shopped it around.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Steveknj said:


> Is that still CW's core demographic? The channel seems full of DC superhero shows. My son watches them all. Years ago, in the days of Dawson's Creek and whatnot, that was definitely who they were after. Now I think it's just millennial and whatever is the generation after (Gen Y?).


Ten years ago they began creating shows for young men as well, but have taken care to ensure those shows still appeal to the core demo which remains young women. The superhero shows are no exception. I have no problem with that as a concept, but in execution sometimes to me the writing seems overly targeted and superficial. Regardless, these shows can be fun.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Which is actually more "Kung Fu" than one might realize. Bruce Lee came up with an idea for a TV show for Warner Brothers, Ah Sahm or Warrior. Warner and the people behind its Kung Fu show said that the two shows were on parallel development tracks and Kung Fu is simply the one that won. And in fact apparently Warner tried to sign Lee to make his show as well, but his movie career was taking off and he walked away. Lee claimed that Warner subsequently folded Warrior into Kung Fu (there is no doubt that some version of Kung Fu existed before Lee entered the picture). The current Warrior show is based (loosely, it seems) on the show that he developed back then.







There's an interesting discussion about Warrior in this interview. Berton asked more than once about Warrior, assuming that plans for the show were still on. Lee at first tries to avoid answering specifically. He sounds optimistic that Warrior could still become something in some way, but eventually about 20 minutes in he tells Berton that Warrior probably won't be made because the American networks feel the public is not yet ready for it. (Also, at 15:30 he's asked to recite the "Be Water" thing.)

This interview took place after Lee had become a big star in Hong Kong with the movie Big Boss. Around this time (perhaps after this interview) he was told that he hadn't been selected for Kung-Fu (and we now know this was because the writers had always envisioned the lead character to be a hippie with a peaceful approach; and reportedly also because the producers were put off by his accent), and then heard that the networks weren't willing to take a risk on two Old West Chinese action shows at the same time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Pokemon_Dad said:


> This interview took place after Lee had become a big star in Hong Kong with the movie Big Boss. Around this time (perhaps after this interview) he was told that he hadn't been selected for Kung-Fu (and we now know this was because the writers had always envisioned the lead character to be a hippie with a peaceful approach; and reportedly also because the producers were put off by his accent), and then heard that the networks weren't willing to take a risk on two Old West Chinese action shows at the same time.


That's interesting, because the version I've heard is that they did in fact make him an offer for Warrior (I believe this was after they had cast Kung Fu but before it aired), but he turned it down because he had started to strike it big in American movies.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's interesting, because the version I've heard is that they did in fact make him an offer for Warrior (I believe this was after they had cast Kung Fu but before it aired), but he turned it down because he had started to strike it big in American movies.


The actual chronology was: filming _The Big Boss_ (_Fists of Fury_), auditioning for _Kung Fu_ and preparing a treatment for _Warrior_, premiering _The Big Boss_ to rave reviews, learning he wasn't selected for _Kung Fu_ and - in the same phone call - that the _Warrior _discussions were shelved, then making two more Hong Kong movies (including one filmed in Italy), then making _Enter the Dragon_ with Hong Kong and US producers. Then he passed away, and only then did he become mega-famous in America.

TV wasn't really in his plans by the final years. One reason he went back to Hong Kong was to break out of TV and into films. He often compared himself to Clint Eastwood, who had much trouble moving from TV to film until he went to Italy to make "spaghetti westerns". Much of the music in Cinemax Warrior is a conscious evocation of that history, and in fact if you turn on the subtitles it will often say "[Spaghetti western music]".

Having read many books and articles on the topic, I highly recommend the recent biography by Matthew Polly as the most definitive, detailed and independent account. It's well-written and engaging. Even the NY Times reviewer was impressed. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075RTTLPF/


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Anyway, to get us back on topic: this new _Kung Fu_ from The CW is a special milestone in that many found the choice of David Carradine back in the day to be really quite offensive.

George Takei, and the Association of Asian Pacific American Artists under James Hong, filed a formal complaint for unfair hiring practices. The producers agreed to hire a Chinese historical advisor and promised other hiring, but refused to budge on the lead role. Asian roles were few and far between in the US at the time so they settled for that, but it still hurt.

In the Eighties a TV movie called _Kung Fu: The Movie_ co-starred Carradine with Bruce Lee's son Brandon Lee, but when the show was rebooted as _Kung Fu: The Legend Continues_ in the Nineties, the leads were still Carradine aaand... another white guy, Chris Potter. So that's another box this new series checks off.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CMzrG2uFwjy/


----------



## wprager

I may have missed it (checked last few pages) but Netflix Canada has a new show called The One. The One (TV Series 2021- ) - IMDb
Intriguing concept, very recognizable locations if you watch a lot of BBC shows. Basic premise, startup uses DNA to match people up. Murder mystery and intrigue along with the expected melodrama. I'm only 2 episodes in by my wife binged the entire season in just a few days (top-3 most popular show up here).


----------



## Steveknj

wprager said:


> I may have missed it (checked last few pages) but Netflix Canada has a new show called The One. The One (TV Series 2021- ) - IMDb
> Intriguing concept, very recognizable locations if you watch a lot of BBC shows. Basic premise, startup uses DNA to match people up. Murder mystery and intrigue along with the expected melodrama. I'm only 2 episodes in by my wife binged the entire season in just a few days (top-3 most popular show up here).


It's on Netflix USA here, and I watched it over a couple of weekends. It was OK and certainly not where I was hoping it would go. Turned into a murder coverup series more than a series about the actual premise. The best part to me (without spoiling it) was the relationship between the married couple where the wife wanted the results of her husbands "The One". The rest was boilerplate.


----------



## moyekj

ABC Rebel premieres 04/08:


----------



## Malcontent

*'Law & Order: Organized Crime'* - NBC



> Elliot Stabler returns to the NYPD to battle organized crime after a devastating personal loss. However, the city and police department have changed dramatically in the decade he's been away, and he must adapt to a criminal justice system in the midst of its own moment of reckoning. Throughout the series, we will follow Stabler's journey to find absolution and rebuild his life, while leading a new elite task force that is taking apart the city's most powerful criminal syndicates one by one.


Starts April 1, 2021.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Malcontent said:


> *'Law & Order: Organized Crime'* - NBC
> 
> Starts April 1, 2021.


don't forget to record svu the hour before the premier, as it's a crossover event (i stopped watching svu when meloni exited the cast).


----------



## scooterboy

I've never seen a single episode of L&O (any flavor), but I have to hand it to the series - it will not die. It's like a cockroach - long after the human race is extinct there will still be televisions broadcasting L&O.


----------



## Steveknj

scooterboy said:


> I've never seen a single episode of L&O (any flavor), but I have to hand it to the series - it will not die. It's like a cockroach - long after the human race is extinct there will still be televisions broadcasting L&O.


Well NBC seems to have a habit of milking their popular series for all it's worth. We've seen now 3 "Chicagos", and I've lost count of the L&Os. I guess CBS did the same with CSI and some others as well. I watched a couple of seasons of the original L&O (back in the 90s?) with Chris Noth and Michael Moriarity, but eventually lost interest. The idea was a bit novel in that they combined a Cop show with a Laywer show, but in the end, I got bored with it, because it was two genres that are tired, combined into one show.


----------



## Tony_T

_*Chung-Chung*_


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

scooterboy said:


> I've never seen a single episode of L&O (any flavor), but I have to hand it to the series - it will not die. It's like a cockroach - long after the human race is extinct there will still be televisions broadcasting L&O.


Starring, no doubt, evolved cockroaches...


----------



## NorthAlabama

scooterboy said:


> I've never seen a single episode of L&O (any flavor), but I have to hand it to the series - it will not die. It's like a cockroach - long after the human race is extinct there will still be televisions broadcasting L&O.


...and, cher - don't forget cher!


----------



## Pokemon_Dad




----------



## Malcontent

*'Wakefield'* - Australia



> The compelling eight-part drama series *Wakefield* explores the fine line between sanity and madness. Set in a hospital in the spectacular Blue Mountains outside Sydney, the show tackles the taboo subject of mental illness head on. It does so through an engaging ensemble of unique characters, each with their own compelling story. At its centre is a psychological mystery: Nik Katira , a gifted psychiatric nurse, with a gift for soothing the afflicted and reaching the unreachable, he's the most stable person in what tends to be a pretty crazy place. But right now his grip on his own sanity is slipping. The question is &#8230; why?


Available by wizardry.


----------



## Hcour

wprager said:


> I may have missed it (checked last few pages) but Netflix Canada has a new show called The One. The One (TV Series 2021- ) - IMDb
> Intriguing concept, very recognizable locations if you watch a lot of BBC shows. Basic premise, startup uses DNA to match people up. Murder mystery and intrigue along with the expected melodrama. I'm only 2 episodes in by my wife binged the entire season in just a few days (top-3 most popular show up here).


I've got two more eps to go and I'm liking it a lot. I think the premise would make a good basis for a recurring series.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Star Wars: The Bad Batch'* - Disney+



> *Star Wars: The Bad Batch* follows the elite and experimental clones of the Bad Batch (first introduced in "The Clone Wars") as they find their way in a rapidly changing galaxy in the immediate aftermath of the Clone War. Members of Bad Batch-a unique squad of clones who vary genetically from their brothers in the Clone Army - each possess a singular exceptional skill that makes them extraordinarily effective soldiers and a formidable crew.


05/04/2021


----------



## Allanon

*Spy City* - April 15 - AMC+


> The espionage Cold War series follows the awful dilemma faced by the English spy Fielding Scott (Dominic Cooper, Preacher, Captain America: The First Avenger), as he is sent to Berlin in 1961 on a mission to find out the source of the leak of vital security information. The Russians, it seems, know everything. Someone in Berlin is giving away all the secrets of the Western - American, British, and French - powers. Fielding has been given possibly the hardest job in the world: clean up Berlin. He must find out who the traitor is and expose, arrest, or eliminate that person.


----------



## tigercat74

Allanon said:


> *Spy City* - April 15 - AMC+


I was just scanning this and thought it said Spin City and I thought they were doing a reboot.


----------



## Steveknj

Allanon said:


> *Spy City* - April 15 - AMC+


I was all in on this, as it's in my wheelhouse, but noticed it's on AMC+. So unless it's broadcast on linear AMC or some other related channel, I'll have to pass for now.


----------



## Allanon

*Intergalactic* - April 29 - Sky


> A fearless galactic pilot has her career ripped away from her after being wrongly convicted of a crime and exiled to a distant prison colony. On the way there, her fellow convicts stage a mutiny and seize control of their prison transfer ship.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Too Close'* - U.K.



> Dedicated forensic psychiatrist, Dr Emma Robinson is not easily shocked. She's worked with her fair share of high security patients. Then she's sent to assess Connie for trial. Connie has a searing insight into Emma's deepest insecurities and starts to brutally exploit them. Their sessions become a complex psychological game with confusing undercurrents. Can Emma find out what happened on the night of the crime? Or what happened to turn Connie into a monster? She tries to understand Connie, and her complicated relationship with her beautiful best friend, Ness, which seems to have made her snap. But as Emma tries to uncover the truth behind the madness and learn what triggered Connie's despicable behaviour, it seems that her attempts to see justice done may destroy her instead.


First episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Allanon

*The Mosquito Coast* - April 30 - Apple TV+


> A brilliant rebel (Justin Theroux) and his wife (Melissa George) take their family on the run to protect them, but end up exposing them to more danger than ever. At every turn of their adventure, they encounter increasing threats and intensifying moral choices from which there's no turning back.


----------



## Allanon

*Shadow and Bone* - April 23 - Netflix


> Dark forces conspire against orphan mapmaker Alina Starkov when she unleashes an extraordinary power that could change the fate of her war-torn world.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Allanon said:


> *Shadow and Bone* - April 23 - Netflix


That looks super confusing!


----------



## Anubys

photoshopgrl said:


> That looks super confusing!


What I read about it said it was a sprawling world and that you'd better pay close attention...they compared it to The Witcher; which is certainly a good omen!


----------



## photoshopgrl

Anubys said:


> What I read about it said it was a sprawling world and that you'd better pay close attention...they compared it to The Witcher; which is certainly a good omen!


I have never seen The Witcher. I may have to sit this one out for now.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

photoshopgrl said:


> That looks super confusing!





Anubys said:


> What I read about it said it was a sprawling world and that you'd better pay close attention...they compared it to The Witcher; which is certainly a good omen!





photoshopgrl said:


> I have never seen The Witcher. I may have to sit this one out for now.


It might help to read the novel first. One of the reviews praised the author's "storytelling and world-building".


----------



## wprager

Allanon said:


> *The Mosquito Coast* - April 30 - Apple TV+


Got this one in my watch list or whatever they call it on that platform (I think it's coming out tomorrow). Also waiting for Foundation (Asimov) but I haven't been able to find any solid release time (Fall 2021?)


----------



## Anubys

photoshopgrl said:


> I have never seen The Witcher. I may have to sit this one out for now.


I don't know why, but that surprised me...it would seem like something you would watch the minute it dropped (the Witcher, that is)...

I started watching The Protector on Netflix. It's a Turkish show. I'm 9 episodes in and enjoying it so far.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Anubys said:


> I don't know why, but that surprised me...it would seem like something you would watch the minute it dropped (the Witcher, that is)...


Really? A fantasy drama seems like something I'd jump on? hmmm Not sure why you would think so but now I'm curious!


----------



## eddyj

photoshopgrl said:


> Really? A fantasy drama *with a hunky protagonist* seems like something I'd jump on? hmmm Not sure why you would think so but now I'm curious!


FYP


----------



## photoshopgrl

eddyj said:


> FYP


Not my fix! I don't find him attractive at all so there


----------



## eddyj

photoshopgrl said:


> Not my fix! I don't find him attractive at all so there


But you haven't watched it!


----------



## photoshopgrl

eddyj said:


> But you haven't watched it!


Well I've seen Cavill in other things and I have seen pictures of him in the long, dirty, scraggly blonde wig in The Witcher. It's a no for me.


----------



## Anubys

Anubys said:


> I started watching The Protector on Netflix. It's a Turkish show. I'm 9 episodes in and enjoying it so far.


...and I spoke too soon. Episodes 9 and 10 were "The 100"-level stupid 



photoshopgrl said:


> Really? A fantasy drama seems like something I'd jump on? hmmm Not sure why you would think so but now I'm curious!


Three words: Game of Thrones


----------



## photoshopgrl

Anubys said:


> Three words: Game of Thrones


ahhh I see. However, GOT was an anomaly for me. I didn't have a single desire to see it when it first started airing. Everyone here was raving about it by the end of season 1 so I downloaded the pilot and it took 3 tries to get through it. Of course then, I was hooked and caught up.


----------



## wprager

Pokemon_Dad said:


> It might help to read the novel first. One of the reviews praised the author's "storytelling and world-building".


(Shadow and Bone) I watched the first 5 or so minutes (checking to see if this is something my wife would get into). I think I may watch this one with the kids. For some reason I get a Hunger Games vibe. Rotten Tomatoes give it 91% (96% audience score). That's ... not bad.


----------



## Anubys

wprager said:


> (Shadow and Bone) I watched the first 5 or so minutes (checking to see if this is something my wife would get into). I think I may watch this one with the kids. For some reason I get a Hunger Games vibe. Rotten Tomatoes give it 91% (96% audience score). That's ... not bad.


I like it. I thought it was 10 episodes and realized - to my horror - that it's only 8. So I have only 1 episode left 

off to watch the one remaining episode!


----------



## Allanon

*Jupiter's Legacy* - May 7 - Netflix


> The first generation of superheroes have kept the world safe for nearly a century. Now their children must continue their legendary ideals.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Allanon said:


> *Jupiter's Legacy* - May 7 - Netflix


Another victim of Frank Quitely. 

Quitely is a legendarily slow and fickle comic book artist...writer Mark Millar's one-year run on The Authority ended up taking almost three years because first Quitely was so slow drawing it, and then he abruptly quit because he got a better offer to draw the X-Men...another book that was then plagued by blown deadlines and ultimately Quitely leaving the book in mid-stream. His next big gig was All-Star Superman, a 12-issue miniseries; knowing his reputation, they gave him a nine-month lead time. The second issue was late. Finally Millar hired him again for Jupiter's Legacy, and you guessed it...blown deadlines, such that Millar has now decreed that he will never release the first issue of one of his comics until the last issue has been drawn. Jupiter's Legacy consisted of two five-issue minis set in the present; in between, Millar did a prequel called Jupiter's Circle, two six-issue minis by a different artist set in the past which came out on time. There is supposed to be a final chapter in the trilogy, two more minis set in the future, drawn by Quitely, but given Millar's new policy we have no clue when those will start appearing, and my guess is without an actual deadline Quitely will never actually turn anything in. The TV show blends together the Legacy and Circle stories.

By the way, if you want to read the comics, they're in trade paperbacks as Jupiter's Legacy vols. 1-4...but don't read them in that order, because the two Circle stories (vols 1 & 2) read much better if you've read the first Legacy story, and the second Legacy story builds on Circle. So the best reading order is publication order, not the chronological order in which the books are numbered. So...3,1,2,4. They're quite good, by the way...Millar can be pretty sophomoric and loves to shock for shock's sake, but this is really him at his best.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Kidman is on fire lately. Can't wait for this!!!


----------



## Hcour

photoshopgrl said:


> Kidman is on fire lately. Can't wait for this!!!


Me, too. Does Hulu drop their seasons all at once or an a weekly schedule?


----------



## photoshopgrl

Hcour said:


> Me, too. Does Hulu drop their seasons all at once or an a weekly schedule?


They used to but now I think they release like 3 at once then make you wait weekly!


----------



## series5orpremier

*Let's Be Real*, Thursday April 29 9:30p/8:30p ET/CT, *FOX*


----------



## jlb

photoshopgrl said:


> Kidman is on fire lately. Can't wait for this!!!


This looks really good. At first I Was thinking my wife won't like it enough to watch with me, but after binging Vampire Diaries together and in the middle of The Originals (with Legacies waiting in the on-deck circle) I think she just might.


----------



## gchance

series5orpremier said:


> *Let's Be Real*, Thursday April 29 9:30p/8:30p ET/CT, *FOX*


There's a lot of blowback here, claiming it's ripping off both Spitting Image & DC Follies... but it was created by Robert Smigel, so I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------



## mtnagel

Saw this on the Today show. Looks okay and I like Rose. Will give it a go since I still have a free Apple TV+ subscription.


----------



## photoshopgrl

mtnagel said:


> Saw this on the Today show. Looks okay and I like Rose. Will give it a go since I still have a free Apple TV+ subscription.


I'll check it out just for the 80s soundtrack alone!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I knew Jennifer Beal. Jennifer Beal was a crush of mine. Rose, you're no Jennifer Beal.


----------



## lambertman

Yes, but Jennifer Beals won’t answer your calls because you got her name wrong


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## HarleyRandom

gchance said:


> There's a lot of blowback here, claiming it's ripping off both Spitting Image & DC Follies... but it was created by Robert Smigel, so I'm willing to give it a shot.


I liked the special they did last year. Kamala Harris thought Joe Biden was dead and they made that funny.

If it lasts long enough, it may be all we have once "SNL" finishes its season.


----------



## gchance




----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gchance said:


>


That was a very...odd comic book. I suspect it will be a very odd TV show.

Hopefully in a good way! I'm still not sure, a decade later, how I feel about the comic...


----------



## gchance

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That was a very...odd comic book. I suspect it will be a very odd TV show.
> 
> Hopefully in a good way! I'm still not sure, a decade later, how I feel about the comic...


I've never read or even heard of the comic until now. That said the trailer looks very ambitious, it should be great. And Will Forte can do drama? Who knew?


----------



## Malcontent

*'Intergalactic'* - U.K.



> It is the 23rd Century and Earth's space empire exiles its prisoners off-planet. Or at least they did until a crew of fierce and adventurous female crims break free and go on the run, heading&#8230; intergalactic. The show follows Ash, a young flight cadet falsely imprisoned before becoming embroiled in an audacious prison break-out. Across their perilous escape through space, this disparate gang of dynamic women fight, fall in love and betray each other. But one thing is for certain, the further they travel from Earth, the closer they come to understanding who they truly are.


Episodes available by wizardry.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Amy Tan: Unintended Memoir | American Masters | PBS
The last completed film from director James Redford (1962-2020).
Premiers in the USA on PBS Tomorrow, Monday 5/3, at 9 PM (8 PM Central); repeats this week.


----------



## jlb

Mikeguy said:


> I heard discussion of this the other day--with Aidy Bryant, I think that this could be pretty dang good.


Aidy was on Fallon last night in advance of S3 of Shrill. I really like her in SNL so we are going to give S1 a shot this week.....


----------



## trainman

"Girls5Eva," with an 8-episode season now available on Peacock. I don't think I'd heard of it until it got a good review in today's newspaper. It's another sitcom from the Tina Fey/Robert Carlock sitcom factory, this one about a late-'90s Spice Girls-esque pop band that reunites after one of their songs is sampled by a current artist.


----------



## realityboy

trainman said:


> "Girls5Eva," with an 8-episode season now available on Peacock. I don't think I'd heard of it until it got a good review in today's newspaper. It's another sitcom from the Tina Fey/Robert Carlock sitcom factory, this one about a late-'90s Spice Girls-esque pop band that reunites after one of their songs is sampled by a current artist.


It was one of the originals announced when they announced Peacock. I remember it from taking a quiz guessing if a show was a new Peacock original or a fictional show from 30 Rock.


----------



## dswallow

Malcontent said:


> *'Intergalactic'* - U.K.
> 
> Episodes available by wizardry.


Is there an incinerator where this can be dumped?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

dswallow said:


> Is there an incinerator where this can be dumped?


I liked it (except for the ending, which had some structural issues for me)...


----------



## Anubys

dswallow said:


> Is there an incinerator where this can be dumped?


How come? it was pretty enjoyable...low budget, for sure, but not bad at all...


----------



## dswallow

Anubys said:


> How come? it was pretty enjoyable...low budget, for sure, but not bad at all...


I just felt during the first 10 or 15 minutes my brain was beginning to ooze a bit for all the stupid crap they were doing onscreen, and I really just wasn't willing to sacrifice brain cells to continue watching it. The setting; the "world"; the "prison"; the "guards"; the ridiculous dialog; the ever-increasing crazy limbs and other things protruding from characters... it was just going nowhere but more stupid.


----------



## NorthAlabama

pride - fx


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## Amnesia

_Die Hart_ release date is 20 May...


----------



## gchance

This one looks good.


----------



## photoshopgrl

gchance said:


> This one looks good.


Was just coming to post this. I'm soooooo excited for this show!! Slater, Baldwin, Jackson.. creepy story line. ALL IN HERE!


----------



## Tony_T

photoshopgrl said:


> Was just coming to post this. I'm soooooo excited for this show!! Slater, Baldwin, Jackson.. creepy story line. ALL IN HERE!


Which Baldwin? 
(Reminds me of the old movie "Malice")


----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


> Which Baldwin?
> (Reminds me of the old movie "Malice")


You say that because that was also Baldwin playing a similar creepy Doctor role, only this time it's Jackson in the role!


----------



## gchance

Perhaps he'll re-enact this scene from Dr. Giggles!


----------



## Tony_T

photoshopgrl said:


> You say that because that was also *Baldwin* playing a similar creepy Doctor role, only this time it's Jackson in the role!


"I am God!"


----------



## Generic




----------



## Tony_T




----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


>


How funny that Kaitlin's name is Cricket on this show.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Tony_T said:


>


That looks good, but I wish I hadn't watched the trailer. I feel like it gives away too much of what's going to happen. I would have much preferred to have those plot twists revealed to me as I watched the show.


----------



## gchance

DevdogAZ said:


> That looks good, but I wish I hadn't watched the trailer. I feel like it gives away too much of what's going to happen. I would have much preferred to have those plot twists revealed to me as I watched the show.


I agree. Compare this to the trailers for The Santa Clarita Diet, which gave away just a smidge, while the show itself just bowled over the user with new things each episode. This one might as well, but they gave away a ton.


----------



## innocentfreak

Flipped is one of the Quibi shows Roku picked up.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Solos* - airs 5/21 (tomorrow) on Amazon Prime



> SOLOS premieres May 21, 2021 in the US and select territories and June 25, 2021 worldwide on Prime Video. Created by David Weil. With Uzo Aduba, Nicole Beharie, Morgan Freeman, Anne Hathaway. Seven unique character-driven stories. Each character will set off on a thrilling adventure in an uncertain future and they'll come to reckon that even during our most isolated moments, we are all connected through the human experience.


----------



## Bruce24

innocentfreak said:


> *Solos* - airs 5/21 (tomorrow) on Amazon Prime


I previewed a few episodes of Solos and enjoyed two of them, the other one didn't hold my interest. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the episodes.


----------



## DevdogAZ

innocentfreak said:


> Flipped is one of the Quibi shows Roku picked up.


I got an email from Roku today advertising all their new "Roku Originals" which looked like it was mostly just stuff they bought from Quibi.


----------



## Steveknj

Bruce24 said:


> I previewed a few episodes of Solos and enjoyed two of them, the other one didn't hold my interest. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the episodes.


Is each episode someone's story (unrelated to the other stories) or do all or most characters appear in each?


----------



## Bruce24

Steveknj said:


> Is each episode someone's story (unrelated to the other stories) or do all or most characters appear in each?


Each are there own story...like the Twilight zone or Black mirror.


----------



## Steveknj

Bruce24 said:


> Each are there own story...like the Twilight zone or Black mirror.


Perfect, thanks. This way if one of them bores me I can just watch a different one.


----------



## MikeMar

Tony_T said:


>


I actually watched the season they had on Quibi, it was actually pretty entertaining


----------



## Tony_T

DevdogAZ said:


> I got an email from Roku today advertising all their new "Roku Originals" which looked like it was mostly just *stuff they bought from Quibi*.


I'm glad they did. Quibi had a few shows I wanted to watch, but I wasn't going to watch on a phone/tablet. Short episodes, but they look well produced. Quibi was a very quick and expensive flop.


----------



## Anubys

I will give that a try as soon as I figure out how to watch the Roku channel on my Roku! I'm assuming it will be super easy to locate.


----------



## Tony_T

Anubys said:


> I will give that a try as soon as I figure out how to watch the Roku channel on my Roku! I'm assuming it will be super easy to locate.


Add the Chanel named "Roku Channel"


----------



## dswallow

DevdogAZ said:


> I got an email from Roku today advertising all their new "Roku Originals" which looked like it was mostly just stuff they bought from Quibi.


Do you need to rotate your TV?


----------



## HarleyRandom

Generic said:


>


From what I've seen this looks good.


----------



## Allanon

*Panic* - May 28 - Amazon Prime Video


> PANIC is a new Amazon Prime Video one-hour drama series, written and created by Lauren Oliver (based on her bestselling novel). It takes place in a small Texas town, where every summer the graduating seniors compete in a series of challenges, winner takes all, which they believe is their one and only chance to escape their circumstances and make their lives better. But this year, the rules have changed - the pot of money is larger than ever and the game has become even more dangerous. The players will come face to face with their deepest, darkest fears and be forced to decide how much they are willing to risk in order to win.


----------



## Allanon

*Sweet Tooth* - June 4 - Netflix


> Based on the beloved DC Comic, and Executive Produced by Susan Downey & Robert Downey Jr., Sweet Tooth is a post-apocalyptic fairytale about a hybrid deer-boy and a wandering loner who embark on an extraordinary adventure.


----------



## Hcour

Wait - a hybrid deer-boy?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Hcour said:


> Wait - a hybrid deer-boy?


Wait'll it starts getting weird...


----------



## Steveknj

Allanon said:


> *Sweet Tooth* - June 4 - Netflix


So Iron Man has gone to the dark side and is producing a DC comic? 

I like how they called it a beloved DC comic, but I guess that's true. The three people who've heard of it actually love it  (Just kidding, I'm not a comic book person but I guess if you are, you would know about this one?) Superman, Batman are famous and beloved.


----------



## ADG

The user interface for Prime is so bad. I can't find Panic on their site and apparently it's supposed to begin airing in 2 days.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ADG said:


> The user interface for Prime is so bad. I can't find Panic on their site and apparently it's supposed to begin airing in 2 days.


If Prime is like HBO Max and Disney+, you can't find it in the app until it's actually there.

But you can go to the Prime web site and add it to your watchlist.

Watch Panic - Season 1 | Prime Video


----------



## ADG

I was talking about the Prime Web Site. There is a "new releases" section, but now they have populated that with paid content. And the "coming soon" section has one entry. The site is getting worse and worse.

I don's see how to add something to my wish list if it's not listed.


----------



## Hcour

Steveknj said:


> So Iron Man has gone to the dark side and is producing a DC comic?
> 
> I like how they called it a beloved DC comic, but I guess that's true. The three people who've heard of it actually love it  (Just kidding, I'm not a comic book person but I guess if you are, you would know about this one?) Superman, Batman are famous and beloved.


This series may turn out to be wonderfully wonderful but watching the trailer, with the kid sporting antlers and furry ears, omg, it looks like an SNL parody.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ADG said:


> I was talking about the Prime Web Site. There is a "new releases" section, but now they have populated that with paid content. And the "coming soon" section has one entry. The site is getting worse and worse.
> 
> I don's see how to add something to my wish list if it's not listed.


And yet I posted a link to Panic on the Prime web site...


----------



## Bruce24

ADG said:


> The user interface for Prime is so bad. I can't find Panic on their site and apparently it's supposed to begin airing in 2 days.


You could always type Panic into the search bar at the top.


----------



## gchance

I've found with Prime that if you're using a device like a Fire Stick for instance, you can't find jack until you run the Prime Video app. Go figure Amazon's device sucks.


----------



## ADG

Bruce24 said:


> You could always type Panic into the search bar at the top.


That was the first thing I did. Try it - see what happens


----------



## ADG

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And yet I posted a link to Panic on the Prime web site...


Missed that - thanks. How did you find it?


----------



## Bruce24

ADG said:


> That was the first thing I did. Try it - see what happens


I did, and four items down I found it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ADG said:


> Missed that - thanks. How did you find it?


Typed Panic into the search bar at the top.


----------



## ADG

LOL - I did that first thing and it wasn't there. Just did it again and it's the second item. Back to my original comment - their interface needs some work .

Anyway, thanks.


----------



## innocentfreak

Steveknj said:


> So Iron Man has gone to the dark side and is producing a DC comic?
> 
> I like how they called it a beloved DC comic, but I guess that's true. The three people who've heard of it actually love it  (Just kidding, I'm not a comic book person but I guess if you are, you would know about this one?) Superman, Batman are famous and beloved.


Yeah it was published by Vertigo owned by DC back in 2009 which is more their independent style of comics and less your traditional superheroes, and usually ranks in the top 25 or so of their series of books published. Same company who put out Y: The Last Man another show in the works, Sandman the upcoming TV series currently casting for Netflix, Swamp Thing previously on the DC Network, Preacher on AMC, Doom Patrol on DC, etc etc.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah it was published by Vertigo owned by DC back in 2009 which is more their independent style of comics and less your traditional superheroes, and usually ranks in the top 25 or so of their series of books published. Same company who put out Y: The Last Man another show in the works, Sandman the upcoming TV series currently casting for Netflix, Swamp Thing previously on the DC Network, Preacher on AMC, Doom Patrol on DC, etc etc.


And the line between DC and Vertigo is somewhat blurred...e.g., of the titles mentioned, Sandman, Swamp Thing, and Doom Patrol have all moved back and forth, some multiple times, depending on the kind of story a particular run of the title is telling (i.e., how tightly tied into the rest of the DC Universe it is, and whether it currently has ambitions beyond typical superhero fare).

One thing about Vertigo is that the sales of their monthly comics tend to be pretty terrible...but strong bookstore sales of the collected editions often go on and on for years or decades.


----------



## TonyD79

Steveknj said:


> So Iron Man has gone to the dark side and is producing a DC comic?
> 
> I like how they called it a beloved DC comic, but I guess that's true. The three people who've heard of it actually love it  (Just kidding, I'm not a comic book person but I guess if you are, you would know about this one?) Superman, Batman are famous and beloved.


To me "beloved" literature means something old that people cherished for a long time often because they grew up with it. This started in 2009? I know 2020 seems to last forever but 2009 is not even half a generation away.

And technically, Vertigo is DC but anyone who knows it would think "Vertigo." Calling it DC doesn't help.

Corporate morons.


----------



## TonyD79

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And the line between DC and Vertigo is somewhat blurred...e.g., of the titles mentioned, Sandman, Swamp Thing, and Doom Patrol have all moved back and forth, some multiple times, depending on the kind of story a particular run of the title is telling (i.e., how tightly tied into the rest of the DC Universe it is, and whether it currently has ambitions beyond typical superhero fare).
> 
> One thing about Vertigo is that the sales of their monthly comics tend to be pretty terrible...but strong bookstore sales of the collected editions often go on and on for years or decades.


Most of what you listed were older DC lines that moved to vertigo to get a more adult theme going. In fact, all three started at DC in one form or another.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

TonyD79 said:


> Most of what you listed were older DC lines that moved to vertigo to get a more adult theme going. In fact, all three started at DC in one form or another.


Right, but Swamp Thing and Doom Patrol have gone back and forth between DC and Vertigo numerous times. Swamp Thing is currently a DC comic; Doom Patrol's most recent series was Young Animal, a Vertigo vanity imprint for Gerard Way, but before that it had a DC run.


----------



## wprager

Anubys said:


> I like it. I thought it was 10 episodes and realized - to my horror - that it's only 8. So I have only 1 episode left
> 
> off to watch the one remaining episode!


I'm up to episode 5. My only (very minor) complaint about it is that most of the protagonists are way too young to be in the positions they are in. Then, again, the General is over 400 years old and doesn't look a day over 40.


----------



## Anubys

wprager said:


> I'm up to episode 5. My only (very minor) complaint about it is that most of the protagonists are way too young to be in the positions they are in. Then, again, the General is over 400 years old and doesn't look a day over 40.


I had to search to find out what show this is about since my quote didn't mention it: Shadow and Bone


----------



## Johncv

ADG said:


> I was talking about the Prime Web Site. There is a "new releases" section, but now they have populated that with paid content. And the "coming soon" section has one entry. The site is getting worse and worse.
> 
> I don's see how to add something to my wish list if it's not listed.


At the top of the web site is a menu item "Free to me" select that.


----------



## ADG

Johncv said:


> At the top of the web site is a menu item "Free to me" select that.


Yes, I did that, thanks. Still - when you go to "categories" - "new releases" it shows paid content. No problem, thanks for the help.


----------



## wprager

Anubys said:


> I had to search to find out what show this is about since my quote didn't mention it: Shadow and Bone


Oops.


----------



## mtnagel

We just finished Shadow and Bone. Didn't seem like a show I'd like but I enjoyed.


----------



## eddyj

mtnagel said:


> We just finished Shadow and Bone. Didn't seem like a show I'd like but I enjoyed.


Liked it well enough to get the trilogy on which it is based, but not so much that I have read it yet.


----------



## Steveknj

mtnagel said:


> We just finished Shadow and Bone. Didn't seem like a show I'd like but I enjoyed.





eddyj said:


> Liked it well enough to get the trilogy on which it is based, but not so much that I have read it yet.


I finished this too, and completely lost the plot around the 3rd episode, so I watched for the great use of sound mostly. Great show to show off your sound system. By episode 4, for me, it was mostly background noise (though REALLY GOOD background noise!)


----------



## series5orpremier

*Kevin Can F**k Himself*, Sunday June 20 9pm ET, *AMC*





I'll have to wait until later to try this one out, or wait to see if there are any good reviews.


----------



## photoshopgrl

series5orpremier said:


> *Kevin Can F**k Himself*, Sunday June 20 9pm ET, *AMC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to wait until later to try this one out, or wait to see if there are any good reviews.


Also note that on June 20, they are airing the first two episodes back to back.


----------



## Bierboy

Johncv said:


> At the top of the web site is a menu item "Free to me" select that.


That's generally what I do, and it substantially narrows down the selections.


----------



## sharkster

series5orpremier said:


> *Kevin Can F**k Himself*, Sunday June 20 9pm ET, *AMC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to wait until later to try this one out, or wait to see if there are any good reviews.


I really don't know what this is about (haven't watched this promo yet), but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## astrohip

*Meerkat Manor: Rise of the Dynasty* premieres this Saturday on BBCA.
_
BBC America is bringing back the 2000s nature/reality series Meerkat Manor, which followed meerkats in the Kalahari Desert and aired on the BBC and, in the US, on Animal Planet, from 2005 to 2008.

Meerkat Manor: Rise of the Dynasty will premiere in 2021 and follow "descendants of the legendary meerkat matriarch, Flower," according to the network.

BBC America said it has ordered 13 episodes, which will be 30 minutes each. The original production company, Oxford Scientific Films, is returning.
_


----------



## HarleyRandom

Summer 2021 TV: What to watch, try and avoid | Television | greensboro.com


----------



## Anubys

HarleyRandom said:


> Summer 2021 TV: What to watch, try and avoid | Television | greensboro.com


I love sites like that. You either allow ads on their site or they won't let you read anything on their site. Cool. Now I will never visit their site!


----------



## NorthAlabama

Anubys said:


> I love sites like that. You either allow ads on their site or they won't let you read anything on their site. Cool. Now I will never visit their site!


i'm the same with most sites like this, and while it's probably not true in this case, many times a quick search of the title brings up a repost that's not behind a paywall.


----------



## Unbeliever

Anubys said:


> I love sites like that. You either allow ads on their site or they won't let you read anything on their site. Cool. Now I will never visit their site!


You need the right browser add-ons.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Steveknj

Anubys said:


> I love sites like that. You either allow ads on their site or they won't let you read anything on their site. Cool. Now I will never visit their site!


While I'm annoyed by them as well, I understand why totally. After all the site isn't a public services, it's there to make money by selling ads, and if people opt out of ads, then that defeats the purpose. The alternative is, a paywall, like the NYT or WaPo. I'm not sure which I'd rather do to be honest. You still get ads after the paywall sometimes to.


----------



## gchance

Steveknj said:


> While I'm annoyed by them as well, I understand why totally. After all the site isn't a public services, it's there to make money by selling ads, and if people opt out of ads, then that defeats the purpose. The alternative is, a paywall, like the NYT or WaPo. I'm not sure which I'd rather do to be honest. You still get ads after the paywall sometimes to.


I have no problem with ads. it's ANNOYING ads that I have a problem with, which is why I run ad blockers because 99% of the sites have annoying ads. And places you would think would have respectable sites (newspaper, tv stations) are the WORST. An ad covers the entire screen. You click it to make it go away, but move your mouse outside the window so you can actually read and it pops up "you're leaving! Don't go! Subscribe!" you close that, and another ad will slowly spread across the screen and make it unreadable. No thanks.


----------



## NorthAlabama

gchance said:


> I have no problem with ads. it's ANNOYING ads that I have a problem with, which is why I run ad blockers because 99% of the sites have annoying ads. And places you would think would have respectable sites (newspaper, tv stations) are the WORST. An ad covers the entire screen. You click it to make it go away, but move your mouse outside the window so you can actually read and it pops up "you're leaving! Don't go! Subscribe!" you close that, and another ad will slowly spread across the screen and make it unreadable. No thanks.


i have no issue with any ads, annoying or otherwise, it's malware hidden in ads that prompted me to use an ad blocker, along with certain sites that load so many trackers in the background the site becomes unusable or locks up.


----------



## Craigbob

HarleyRandom said:


> Summer 2021 TV: What to watch, try and avoid | Television | greensboro.com


Some of these look interesting. Only Murders is a definite must see for me since it has Steve Martin and Martin Short. Leverage was a given, seeing as to how much I loved the original show.

As Stephen King fan I'm going to give Lisey's Story a shot in spite of this review: "This Stephen King adaptation has all the ingredients of a successful series: Julianne Moore and Clive Owen, a teleplay by King himself and a haunting soundtrack. But the story of a woman driven mad, haunted by the ghost of her dead husband, hits a little too close to home after a year and a half of slipping sanity and death. Plus, "The Stand" was pretty bad."

The Stand being bad (it wasn't, but it wasn't good either) is not a reason to give this a try.


----------



## Tony_T

This site is in the top 5 of sites with annoying ads.
Nothing more annoying than ads within the message replies.


----------



## Tony_T

NYT (paywall) 26 Summer Shows, No Mask Required


----------



## Anubys

Unbeliever said:


> You need the right browser add-ons.
> 
> --Carlos V.


please share...what's the right browse add-ons?

I have Chrome and adblock plus...would love to find something better...


----------



## Hcour

Craigbob said:


> Some of these look interesting. Only Murders is a definite must see for me since it has Steve Martin and Martin Short. Leverage was a given, seeing as to how much I loved the original show.
> 
> As Stephen King fan I'm going to give Lisey's Story a shot in spite of this review: "This Stephen King adaptation has all the ingredients of a successful series: Julianne Moore and Clive Owen, a teleplay by King himself and a haunting soundtrack. But the story of a woman driven mad, haunted by the ghost of her dead husband, hits a little too close to home after a year and a half of slipping sanity and death. Plus, "The Stand" was pretty bad."
> 
> The Stand being bad (it wasn't, but it wasn't good either) is not a reason to give this a try.


If you look at a list of King's screenplays, those he's actually written, it's not a very impressive list. At all.


----------



## dswallow

Steveknj said:


> While I'm annoyed by them as well, I understand why totally. After all the site isn't a public services, it's there to make money by selling ads, and if people opt out of ads, then that defeats the purpose. The alternative is, a paywall, like the NYT or WaPo.  I'm not sure which I'd rather do to be honest. You still get ads after the paywall sometimes to.


Almost no adblocker would block ads delivered by the site itself; they block third-party ad networks. You'd almost expect a newspaper type site might have its own advertiser base to draw ads from, such that the obnoxious and repetitive trash-company ads we see online all the time repeating ads for whatever trashy product we accidentally viewed in a facebook post aren't blinking and overwhelming the site content without ad blocking enabled.

They bring it on themselves.


----------



## Allanon

Anubys said:


> please share...what's the right browse add-ons?
> 
> I have Chrome and adblock plus...would love to find something better...


I use uBlock Origin and that site didn't have any ads and looked fine.


----------



## Anubys

Allanon said:


> I use uBlock Origin and that site didn't have any ads and looked fine.


Wow...installed it and tried that bad site again and it was seamless...no popup overlay or anything...thanks for the tip!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yeah, AdBlock Plus kinda lost its luster years ago when it started letting people pay to get their ads whitelisted. I switched to uBlock, and never looked back. I just can't trust AdBlock.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, AdBlock Plus kinda lost its luster years ago when it started letting people pay to get their ads whitelisted. I switched to uBlock, and never looked back. I just can't trust AdBlock.


i keep hearing this, but it's a setting that can be turned off - what's the harm, if some don't mind whitelisting non-intrusive ads? isn't it a choices thing?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

NorthAlabama said:


> i keep hearing this, but it's a setting that can be turned off - what's the harm, if some don't mind whitelisting non-intrusive ads? isn't it a choices thing?


It's a trust thing. A company that puts out an ad-blocker and profits from letting ads past it isn't a company that I can trust.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's a trust thing. A company that puts out an ad-blocker and profits from letting ads past it isn't a company that I can trust.


i just doesn't bother me as long as there is an off switch - i have it set to allow whitelisted paid ads, and haven't seen one yet.


----------



## Tony_T

Raspberry Pi Zero and Pihole works for me.
(And using unbound DNS as well)


----------



## HarleyRandom

Steveknj said:


> While I'm annoyed by them as well, I understand why totally. After all the site isn't a public services, it's there to make money by selling ads, and if people opt out of ads, then that defeats the purpose. The alternative is, a paywall, like the NYT or WaPo. I'm not sure which I'd rather do to be honest. You still get ads after the paywall sometimes to.


I got an ad blocker not just because certain ads caused serious problems but because the newspaper I subscribe to has decided not to print one day a week, forcing me to read it online, and before I got the ad blocker, the ads were so distracting I couldn't concentrate. Customer service at that newspaper is non-existent, so that's that. You can have ads that don't distract, but if you choose not to, you get punished. It's not my fault the online-only Saturday edition doesn't seem to have any paid advertising, but I would read it if there was, and of course I actually pay more attention to the ads in the printed newspaper than I'm sure most people do. Now some sites like this one insist I turn off the ad blocker. I can click on an x and get rid of Seth Rogen and the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles or Nicki Minaj having a baby or Ariana Grande doing whatever.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Anubys said:


> I love sites like that. You either allow ads on their site or they won't let you read anything on their site. Cool. Now I will never visit their site!


Whatever site that was, it's what came up first in Google search results. It said in the article she wrote for the New York Daily News. There were many choices for seeing that article.


----------



## HarleyRandom

We need to get back on topic. 

"Fantasy Island" I'm going to try, though the Roddy McDowall version couldn't live up to Ricardo Montalban. It was hard for me to watch certain "Star Trek" movies after seeing that series.

As much as I like Zooey Deschanel, I refuse to watch any show where Michael Bolton is going to sing.

Even the Michael Bolton songs I actually like are so much better when done by others. Percy Sledge on "When a Man Loves a Woman", for example, and Laura Branigan on "How Am I Supposed to Live Without You?" And only Ray Charles should do "Georgia on My Mind".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

HarleyRandom said:


> Even the Michael Bolton songs I actually like are so much better when done by others. Percy Sledge on "When a Man Loves a Woman", for example, and Laura Branigan on "How Am I Supposed to Live Without You?" And only Ray Charles should do "Georgia on My Mind".


The fact that you call those Michael Bolton songs disturbs me...


----------



## Hcour

HarleyRandom said:


> As much as I like Zooey Deschanel, I refuse to watch any show where Michael Bolton is going to sing.



What is Zooey doing? There is nothing new listed on her IMDb profile.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Hcour said:


> What is Zooey doing? There is nothing new listed on her IMDb profile.


"The Celebrity Dating Game," June 14, ABC. You know the old joke about how awkward the tableside violin player at dinner is after the first few minutes? The only thing more awkward than that may be Michael Bolton singing parody songs to suitors before a celebrity picks them for a date. At least I think that's the game? And Zooey Deschanel is there, too? It's all very confusing. Too confusing for a summer game show, certainly.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The fact that you call those Michael Bolton songs disturbs me...


It disturbs me that they are Michael Bolton songs.


----------



## Hcour

photoshopgrl said:


> "The Celebrity Dating Game," June 14, ABC. You know the old joke about how awkward the tableside violin player at dinner is after the first few minutes? The only thing more awkward than that may be Michael Bolton singing parody songs to suitors before a celebrity picks them for a date. At least I think that's the game? And Zooey Deschanel is there, too? It's all very confusing. Too confusing for a summer game show, certainly.


Thanks for the response but now I'm sorry I asked. Zooey, my biggest celebrity crush of the last 20 years... is doing "The Celebrity Dating Game"? This borders on the tragic. I may not be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Hcour said:


> Thanks for the response but now I'm sorry I asked. Zooey, my biggest celebrity crush of the last 20 years... is doing "The Celebrity Dating Game"? This borders on the tragic. I may not be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## TonyD79

HarleyRandom said:


> It disturbs me that they are Michael Bolton songs.


Well. For example, Percy Sledge was the first to record When a Man Loves a Woman. Just because Bolton sang it later doesn't make it a Bolton song.

And Georgia on my Mind is from 1930 and Hoagy Carmichael. A bit before Bolton's time.

One of our three ain't bad.


----------



## HarleyRandom

TonyD79 said:


> Well. For example, Percy Sledge was the first to record When a Man Loves a Woman. Just because Bolton sang it later doesn't make it a Bolton song.
> 
> And Georgia on my Mind is from 1930 and Hoagy Carmichael. A bit before Bolton's time.
> 
> One of our three ain't bad.


I'm not sure what terminology you're looking for. However, I did find out later he wrote the third one. And didn't bother to thank Laura Branigan when for some reason he won an award when it was his performance. Because back then no one had ever heard of him.


----------



## Bierboy

Anubys said:


> please share...what's the right browse add-ons?
> 
> I have Chrome and adblock plus...would love to find something better...


uBlock


----------



## Anubys

Bierboy said:


> uBlock


uSmeek!


----------



## Bierboy

Anubys said:


> uSmeek!


uKnowIt!


----------



## Johncv

Any easy way to skip adds on amazon's IDB TV?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Johncv said:


> Any easy way to skip adds on amazon's IDB TV?


If you subscribe to PlayOn Cloud you can download streaming shows and skip commercials. And if that's not close enough to the TiVo experience, you may want to try the Channels DVR PlayOn Cloud integration. I have not tried PlayOn or IMDb TV yet, but I'm enjoying Channels DVR and may be motivated enough by an upcoming show to try PlayOn soon.


----------



## Allanon

Pokemon_Dad said:


> If you subscribe to PlayOn Cloud you can download streaming shows and skip commercials. And if that's not close enough to the TiVo experience, you may want to try the Channels DVR PlayOn Cloud integration. I have not tried PlayOn or IMDb TV yet, but I'm enjoying Channels DVR and may be motivated enough by an upcoming show to try PlayOn soon.


Or use PlayOn Desktop and transfer the video to the Tivo after recording or use pyTivo's PlayOn plugin and stream it directly to the Tivo.

*Edit:* pyTivo's PlayOn plugin is broken


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Allanon said:


> Or use PlayOn Desktop and transfer the video to the Tivo after recording


With TE3 not TE4, yes? That was one of the changes that made me want to try Channels DVR.


----------



## zuko3984

Kind of excited for this one. Grew up on the original so hope this one doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Malcontent

Anubys said:


> please share...what's the right browse add-ons?
> 
> I have Chrome and adblock plus...would love to find something better...


In addition to Ublock Origin take a look at *'Privacy Badger'*.



> Privacy Badger is a browser add-on that stops advertisers and other third-party trackers from secretly tracking where you go and what pages you look at on the web. If an advertiser seems to be tracking you across multiple websites without your permission, Privacy Badger automatically blocks that advertiser from loading any more content in your browser. To the advertiser, it's like you suddenly disappeared.


Edit:

Also take a look at *'HTTPS Everywhere'*.



> HTTPS Everywhere is an extension created by EFF and the Tor Project which automatically switches thousands of sites from insecure "http" to secure "https". It will protect you against many forms of surveillance and account hijacking, and some forms of censorship.


----------



## innocentfreak

Not my type of show but someone else might like it and I hadn't heard about it.

*The Republic of Sarah* starts Monday 6/14 on CW.



> About The Republic of Sarah: A young woman leads a movement for independence for her small town in response to impending destruction from a state-backed mining company.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Physical *starts Friday 6/18 on Apple TV



> Sheila Rubin (Rose Byrne) is a quietly tormented housewife in '80s San Diego, who, behind closed doors, battles extreme personal demons and a vicious inner voice. But things change when she discovers aerobics, sparking a journey toward empowerment and success. Executive produced by Annie Weisman, who also serves as showrunner, Physical is directed by Craig Gillespie, Liza Johnson and Stephanie Laing, who also serve as executive producers-along with Marty Adelstein and Becky Clements for Tomorrow Studios-Alexandra Cunningham, John McNamara, Sera Gamble and Rose Byrne, who stars as Sheila Rubin. In addition to Byrne, the series also stars Rory Scovel, Dierdre Friel, Della Saba, Lou Taylor Pucci, Paul Sparks and Ashley Liao.


----------



## eddyj

Malcontent said:


> In addition to Ublock Origin take a look at *'Privacy Badger'*.


Definitely. Those two are my standard install for anyone I help with computer issues. I run them, plus a piHole, at home.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## Bierboy

Tony_T said:


>


I'm in.


----------



## scooterboy

I'm in too, if Martin Short actually acts instead of doing his usual mugging.

(To clarify, I actually like Short's mugging, but it doesn't belong in everything)


----------



## Allanon

*Schmigadoon! *- July 16 - Apple TV+


> A parody of iconic musicals, "Schmigadoon!" is a new musical comedy series executive produced by Lorne Michaels and starring Emmy Award nominee Cecily Strong and Emmy Award winner Keegan-Michael Key as a couple on a backpacking trip designed to reinvigorate their relationship when they discover a magical town in which everyone is living in a studio musical from the 1940s. They then discover that they can't leave until they find "true love."


----------



## scooterboy

Allanon said:


> *Schmigadoon! *- July 16 - Apple TV+


I'm so torn on this one. I loathe musicals (the kind where people burst into song for no reason and every stranger on the street knows the dance moves) so if this magical town is filled with that, it sounds like my personal hell.

On the other hand, if they are parodying the whole thing it may be awesome. I'll have to risk it with the pilot episode!


----------



## Anubys

scooterboy said:


> ... I loathe musicals (the kind where people burst into song for no reason and every stranger on the street knows the dance moves) so if this magical town is filled with that, it sounds like my personal hell...


Yes, yes, a million times YES!

The Blues Brothers is one notable exception, of course.


----------



## sharkster

Yeah, I'm not big on musicals (in terms of shows) but I really like both of these performers a lot.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I've had a crush on Cecily Strong for years, so I'll definitely check this out.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## astrohip

Tony_T said:


>


It's got a heck of a cast! I'm in.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Alexandra Daddario is all I needed to see.


----------



## Anubys

DevdogAZ said:


> Alexandra Daddario is all I needed to see.


THAT's who that was...I didn't recognize her with her clothes on!


----------



## getbak

__
http://instagr.am/p/BtuaXX3FjB1/


----------



## tigercat74

getbak said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BtuaXX3FjB1/


She does have wonderful eyes.


----------



## Steveknj

DevdogAZ said:


> I've had a crush on Cecily Strong for years, so I'll definitely check this out.


I'll fight you for her! 

I don't get Apple TV+ anymore but I will have to sub for a month or two and just binge, Ted Lasso, For All Mankind and probably this, and then cancel. I have to say that Apple TV+ doesn't have a lot of content, but what they have is consistently good. It's what Netflix used to be before they brought in thousands of shows and movies hoping a few would be decent.


----------



## gchance

Anubys said:


> THAT's who that was...I didn't recognize her with her clothes on!


When True Detective first came out (and before it aired), I saw an interview with her, where she was talking about the challenge of portraying such a different character than she had portrayed before. Then I watched and I was like, so differently naked with one or two lines?


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## Tony_T

*Oct 1st in Theaters and HBO Max:




*


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> *Fall, 2021:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Although bear in mind this is a theatrical film being released on HBO Max same-day, not a TV show...


----------



## Tony_T

Just corrected that right before your post.


----------



## Steveknj

Tony_T said:


> *Oct 1st in Theaters and HBO Max:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm looking forward to this one. Been for some time. Glad I won't have to spend extra money to go see it too


----------



## Allanon

*Resident Evil: Infinite Darkness *- July 8 - Netflix


> The landmark survival horror video game series Resident Evil has shipped over 110 million copies worldwide. Popular characters Leon S. Kennedy and Claire Redfield appear in this CG serialized drama, the first in series history! Don't miss this new epic entertainment on a scale more spectacular than ever before!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Lie With Me' *- U.K.



> Seeking a fresh start for their marriage, Briton Anna and her Australian husband Jake move to Melbourne with their two small children. With Anna resuming her career, they hire a young live-in nanny to help - but local girl Becky is anything but the innocent stranger she pretends to be.


First episode available by wizardry.


----------



## Allanon

*Reservation Dogs* - August 9 - FX on Hulu


> From Sterlin Harjo and Taika Waititi, Reservation Dogs is a half-hour comedy that follows the exploits of four Indigenous teenagers in rural Oklahoma who steal, rob and save in order to get to the exotic, mysterious and faraway land of California. The show's first-of-its-kind Indigenous creative team invites audiences into a surprisingly familiar and funny world.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Baptiste'* - U.K.

Second season has started.



> Julien Baptiste delves into the criminal underworld of the red light district and uncovers a complex web of deceit and lies.
> 
> Julien Baptiste is trying his best to enjoy retired life with his family in Amsterdam, but when Police Commissioner and former girlfriend Martha Horchner asks him to assist with a missing person's case, Julien can't refuse.


First episode available by wizardry.


----------



## Allanon

*Turner & Hooch* - July 21 - Disney+


> When an ambitious, buttoned-up US Marshal inherits a big unruly dog, he soon realizes the dog he didn't want may be the partner he needs.


----------



## jr461

Hit & Run on Netflix. Looks good and Fauda-ish (same lead actor and creators)

https://www.netflix.com/title/80205626


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

jr461 said:


> Hit & Run on Netflix. Looks good and Fauda-ish (same lead actor and creators)
> 
> https://www.netflix.com/title/80205626


You had me at "Fauda-ish"!

NY Times:
What if 'Fauda' Moved to New York?

Netflix trailer:


----------



## Tony_T

_Y: The Last Man_ arrives September 13 *on FX on Hulu*.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Tony_T said:


> _Y: The Last Man_ arrives September 13 *on FX on Hulu*.


They need to bring back "The Last Man on Earth". Some of you know why.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


> _Y: The Last Man_ arrives September 13 *on FX on Hulu*.


I dunno. I'm not sure I want to watch something about this. I like men here and have no interest in seeing what we'd do if they all disappeared.


----------



## Tony_T

Hulu, Oct 13


----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


> Hulu, Oct 13


Can't wait for this one. It's an 8 episode run based on a true story just like Dr Death.


----------



## Tony_T

Allanon said:


> *Panic* - May 28 - Amazon Prime Video


Amazon cancels Panic


----------



## innocentfreak

UFO starts 8/8/21 on Showtime



> UFO is a four-part docu-series from J.J. Abrams' Bad Robot and Glen Zipper exploring our fascination with unidentified flying objects, and what clandestine influence the American government, lucrative private companies and the military may have in shielding the truth behind extraterrestrial phenomena to further their own agendas. Watch the premiere on Sunday, August 8 at 9/8c on SHOWTIME.


----------



## dswallow

Pokemon_Dad said:


> You had me at "Fauda-ish"!
> 
> NY Times:
> What if 'Fauda' Moved to New York?
> 
> Netflix trailer:


It took several episodes to get into it or perhaps for the story to seem other than some typical euro-trash story plot, maybe is a more appropriate description. By the end I was enjoying it a lot.


----------



## innocentfreak

Heels starts 8/15/21 on Starz



> Sometimes it's not about winning inside of the ring, but who you are outside of it. Heels premieres August 15 on STARZ.


----------



## innocentfreak

Invisible Monsters: Serial Killers in America" 3-night event premieres Sun, August 15 at 9pm ET/PT



> A&E Network delves into the stories and circumstances that shaped our collective concept of the modern-day serial killer with new documentary series. The three-night event weaves together the stories of Bundy, Gacy, Dahmer, The Green River Killer and BTK. Part of True Crime Week on A&E.


----------



## gchance

innocentfreak said:


> Heels starts 8/15/21 on Starz


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Got a bad feeling about this

Field of Dreams got a straight to series order on Peacock 

Peacock says its Field of Dreams series will reimagine the movie’s mixture of family, baseball, Iowa and magic that made the feature so enduring and beloved. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveknj

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Got a bad feeling about this
> 
> Field of Dreams got a straight to series order on Peacock
> 
> Peacock says its Field of Dreams series will reimagine the movie's mixture of family, baseball, Iowa and magic that made the feature so enduring and beloved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Yeah, not sure where they might go with this. The writer involved is a comedy writer, which the movie clearly wasn't. While I liked the movie, it's not enough to sub to Peacock


----------



## MikeMar

That show is going to be a giant steaming pile of something


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

MikeMar said:


> That show is going to be a giant steaming pile of something


Who knows, it might end up in a Good Place...

(Considering who the writer is!)


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Who knows, it might end up in a Good Place...
> 
> (Considering who the writer is!)


Yeah, seeing the name/premise of this show, I had no interest. But seeing that it's created by Mike Schur, I will definitely be watching. He is an incredible talent.

Plus, he's a huge baseball fan. He used to write a blog called "Fire Joe Morgan" under the pseudonym Ken Tremendous. @kentremendous is still his Twitter handle.


----------



## MikeMar

Didn't realize it was Schur, yes I will watch it now


----------



## Allanon

*Dan Brown's The Lost Symbol* - September 16 - Peacock


> Based on Dan Brown's international bestselling thriller "The Lost Symbol," the series follows the early adventures of young Harvard symbologist Robert Langdon (Ashley Zukerman), who must solve a series of deadly puzzles to save his kidnapped mentor and thwart a chilling global conspiracy.


----------



## MikeMar

I'll hate watch that (by that I mean I really want it to be good, love adventure movies like National Treasure but I have zero expectation that it will be good)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Dan Brown just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Anubys

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Dan Brown just rubs me the wrong way.


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I liked the Dan Brown books. They're absurd if you think there's much realistic about the "symbology," but they're really engrossing page turners and have some thrilling adventure and mystery. 

So I'll be watching and hoping it's good.


----------



## Allanon

*Kin* - September 9 - AMC+


> The TV show follows the lives of the Kinsella family, as they find themselves tangled up in a war with a notorious drug kingpin (*Ciaran Hinds*).


----------



## Allanon

*American Rust* - September 12 - Showtime


> In this all-new SHOWTIME Original Series, a complicated and compromised chief of police (Jeff Daniels) is forced to decide how far he's willing to go when the son of the woman he loves (Maura Tierney) is accused of murder. Starring Jeff Daniels and Maura Tierney.


----------



## gchance

Allanon said:


> *American Rust* - September 12 - Showtime


Wow, the networks are really keen on "their stars".


----------



## jr461

Allanon said:


> *American Rust* - September 12 - Showtime


Sounds like Your Honor, also on Showtime (just from the blurb, didn't watch the trailer).


----------



## Tony_T

*Monday, Hulu*




NYT: Why Are Steve Martin, Selena Gomez and Martin Short Working Together? It's a Mystery.


----------



## NorthAlabama

gchance said:


> Wow, the networks are really keen on "their stars".


the networks like subscribers and ratings, and the talent they believe will help bring them in.


----------



## Generic




----------



## photoshopgrl

Generic said:


>


I may check this out, looks cute. Funny enough, the first few seconds of this trailer, I thought it was some kind of spoof on Lost.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Howser meets Baywatch meets CW teen angst with a little Hawaii-5-O thrown in
!


----------



## gchance

Generic said:


>


So we now have reboots of both Doogie Howser & The Wonder Years, both of which ran back to back, back in the day.


----------



## Tony_T

Allanon said:


> *American Rust* - September 12 - Showtime


e1 early premiere avail streaming on SHO App


----------



## Allanon

Tony_T said:


> e1 early premiere avail streaming on SHO App


Just checked and it's also available on my cable's Video On Demand Showtime channel.


----------



## Tony_T

Just watched, good cast, good acting.


----------



## lambertman

Bizarre 'Lost' Game Show Whew! Is Returning to TV

I'm cheating on the definition of "new" but for 99% of humanity, it's new to you 

A six-episode marathon airs Sunday from 4-7 pm on BUZZR, starting with the premiere episode featuring contestant Annie Brown - later to become MTV's "Just Say Julie" Brown.

Afterwards, eps air weekdays at 4:30 pm.


----------



## gossamer88

Peacemaker Show Is Suicide Squad 2, Says James Gunn

Didn't know this was a thing 'til after watching The Suicide Squad. I like Cena but he was one of the worst things in the movie. Horribly miscast IMO.


----------



## DevdogAZ

gossamer88 said:


> Peacemaker Show Is Suicide Squad 2, Says James Gunn
> 
> Didn't know this was a thing 'til after watching The Suicide Squad. I like Cena but he was one of the worst things in the movie. Horribly miscast IMO.


I don't think he was miscast. I think he did fine with the role. I just think that character sucked. Don't think it would have been made better with a different actor.

I'm hoping that Cena and Gunn were able to find a different angle for the series, since I don't have much interest in just seeing that same character for multiple episodes.


----------



## Tony_T

Yes, it's a *MOVIE*, but streaming on Netflix Dec 24th


----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


> Yes, it's a *MOVIE*, but streaming on Netflix Dec 24th


A lot of talent but it just doesn't grab me. I'll wait to see what other say before I bother.


----------



## DevdogAZ

photoshopgrl said:


> A lot of talent but it just doesn't grab me. I'll wait to see what other say before I bother.


I'm pretty sure Netflix is counting on this to be Oscar bait, so it's likely to be very well done. Whether the plot is interesting to you, that's a completely subjective thing.


----------



## Hcour

*Ordinary Joe - Premiers 9/20/21 - NBC*

*From IMDb - Centers on Joe Kimbreau as he makes a pivotal, life-changing decision at his college graduation and follows him on three parallel timelines: as a police officer, as a music star, and as a nurse.*

So it's a cop show, a medical show, and a musical? What about a lawyer?


----------



## Tony_T

Cop Rock


----------



## photoshopgrl

Hcour said:


> *Ordinary Joe - Premiers 9/20/21 - NBC*
> 
> *From IMDb - Centers on Joe Kimbreau as he makes a pivotal, life-changing decision at his college graduation and follows him on three parallel timelines: as a police officer, as a music star, and as a nurse.*
> 
> So it's a cop show, a medical show, and a musical? What about a lawyer?


----------



## photoshopgrl

I really like James Wolk so I'm in. Also this reminds me of the last Fantasy Island episode.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

I can't explain why exactly, but that trailer had a This is Us vibe to it, didn't it?


----------



## Allanon

*La Brea* - September 28 - NBC


> An epic adventure begins when a massive sinkhole opens in the middle of Los Angeles, pulling hundreds of people and buildings into its depths. Those who fell in find themselves in a mysterious and dangerous primeval land, where they have no choice but to band together to survive. Meanwhile, the rest of the world desperately seeks to understand what happened. In the search for answers, one family torn apart by this disaster will have to unlock the secrets of this inexplicable event to find a way back to each other.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Allanon said:


> *La Brea* - September 28 - NBC


Natalie Zea! In in, La Brea.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

And of course Channels DVR already has La Brea in their Gracenote-powered guide, while TiVo Online goes only up to September 26th...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Pokemon_Dad said:


> And of course Channels DVR already has La Brea in their Gracenote-powered guide, while TiVo Online goes only up to September 26th...


To be fair, TiVo has never gone that far out...


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Rob Helmerichs said:


> To be fair, TiVo has never gone that far out...


I seem to recall 14 days being the standard. That would at worst leave us short by hours but not days for this one.

(The Channels DVR guide/search contains 15 days, to Sep 29th. Just sayin'.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I seem to recall 14 days being the standard. That would at worst leave us short by hours but not days for this one.
> 
> (The Channels DVR guide/search contains 15 days, to Sep 29th. Just sayin'.)


I believe the "14 days" included two past days, which always bugged me. But as long as I've had a TiVo, each day's new data would take it until 6:00PM 13 days forward (so on Thursday it would take it to 6:00PM on Wednesday two weeks later). We should expect the evening of the 28th in the data that comes down Thursday night.


----------



## gchance

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Natalie Zea! In in, La Brea.


Yet another high concept show with Natalie Zea. Let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## trainman

gchance said:


> Yet another high concept show with Natalie Zea. Let's see how long it lasts.


Yet another "speculative fiction" show on NBC. Let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

trainman said:


> Yet another "speculative fiction" show on NBC. Let's see how long it lasts.


Another show. Let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## Steveknj

trainman said:


> Yet another "speculative fiction" show on NBC. Let's see how long it lasts.


This is probably the show on the OTA networks I'm most looking forward to, but I'm positive that this show will start out interesting and then wind up like all of the other similar shows and became a dragged out poop-show with an inconsistent plot line that folks here will be sure to point out and in the end will probably get cancelled after a cliffhanger. Still, I'll watch, probably until cancellation because I'm a glutton for punishment!


----------



## Hcour

Steveknj said:


> This is probably the show on the OTA networks I'm most looking forward to, but I'm positive that this show will start out interesting and then wind up like all of the other similar shows and became a dragged out poop-show with an inconsistent plot line that folks here will be sure to point out and in the end will probably get cancelled after a cliffhanger. Still, I'll watch, probably until cancellation because I'm a glutton for punishment!


It's like I have a twin!


----------



## Anubys

Steveknj said:


> This is probably the show on the OTA networks I'm most looking forward to, but I'm positive that this show will start out interesting and then wind up like all of the other similar shows and became a dragged out poop-show with an inconsistent plot line that folks here will be sure to point out and in the end will probably get cancelled after a cliffhanger. Still, I'll watch, probably until cancellation because I'm a glutton for punishment!


Do what I do. Wait until the show is cancelled (after however many seasons) and then decide whether or not to binge it. I don't need to be part of the conversation every week for most shows.

For shows like this one, I prefer binging anyway!


----------



## Anubys

Hcour said:


> It's like I have a twin!


I'm pretty sure God broke the mold immediately so as not to repeat his mistake. So it's weird that 2 were made!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Anubys said:


> I'm pretty sure God broke the mold immediately so as not to repeat his mistake. So it's weird that 2 were made!


I suppose he could have made the same mistake twice independently...


----------



## Steveknj

Anubys said:


> Do what I do. Wait until the show is cancelled (after however many seasons) and then decide whether or not to binge it. I don't need to be part of the conversation every week for most shows.
> 
> For shows like this one, I prefer binging anyway!


And I'm the opposite! Sometimes the convo here about the show is more entertaining than the show itself. It's only 45 minutes a week to watch it. As long as it's interesting or potentially interesting, I don't mind investing that time watching.


----------



## Anubys

Steveknj said:


> And I'm the opposite! Sometimes the convo here about the show is more entertaining than the show itself. It's only 45 minutes a week to watch it. As long as it's interesting or potentially interesting, I don't mind investing that time watching.


It's not about the time investment, I'm going to watch the show either way (well, I guess if people say it's good...so maybe that's your point). But it's rather about not wanting to wait a week between shows. Especially if it's interesting and there's a mystery of some kind, I have no patience


----------



## Steveknj

Anubys said:


> It's not about the time investment, I'm going to watch the show either way (well, I guess if people say it's good...so maybe that's your point). But it's rather about not wanting to wait a week between shows. Especially if it's interesting and there's a mystery of some kind, I have no patience


I get that, and sometimes I feel that way too. But sometimes I enjoy the week's wait and the discussion here about that episode. What would a show like Lost or Game of Thrones be like without the discussion here? There's so much in some of these shows that coming here and having that discussion often will clear things up. One problem I have with binging is that if it's a show I really like I might finish it up in a couple of weeks (or less for an 8 episode season on Netflix) and then be wanting more for the next 50 weeks!! If it's spread out, it's more to savor! It's like if you have a nice bowl of ice cream and you eat it up quick, you're going to want more, but if you eat it slow and enjoy it, the satisfaction wil last longer.


----------



## Dawghows

Wait...
Ice cream can be eaten slowly!??!!?


----------



## eddyj

Dawghows said:


> Wait...
> Ice cream can be eaten slowly!??!!?


Crazy talk!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Is ice cream without the brain freeze really ice cream?

Just askin'...


----------



## oscarfish

I still can't decide if I should watch season 3 of Manifest and yet I'm recording La Brea.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

Did anyone else watch the first season of SurrealEstate? I really loved the show and hope it returns.......


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Did anyone else watch the first season of SurrealEstate? I really loved the show and hope it returns.......


I thought it was enjoyable in an old-school USA Network kinda way. A high-concept lightweight character-oriented show.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I thought it was enjoyable in an old-school USA Network kinda way. A high-concept lightweight character-oriented show.


how do you find time to watch all of the shows you comment on? you watch entirely too much tv!  (says the guy who pays more for tv than electricity, gas, water, and trash, _combined_...  )


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

NorthAlabama said:


> how do you find time to watch all of the shows you comment on? you watch entirely too much tv!  (says the guy who pays more for tv than electricity, gas, water, and trash, _combined_...  )


Oh, I'm the Smeek of television...I never actually watch anything I post on.


----------



## Anubys

NorthAlabama said:


> how do you find time to watch all of the shows you comment on? you watch entirely too much tv!  (says the guy who pays more for tv than electricity, gas, water, and trash, _combined_...  )


...and read every comic known to man!


----------



## gchance

oscarfish said:


> I still can't decide if I should watch season 3 of Manifest and yet I'm recording La Brea.


At least Manifest will wrap it up. People were raving about it after it was canceled, and I was hesitant to watch a show that I knew would be open-ended.


----------



## Tony_T

IFC, Tues, Oct 5th 12:30*am*





_NYT:Good Grief'

When to watch: Arrives Thursday, on Sundance Now. (Airs Tuesdays, starting Oct. 5 (12:30am), on IFC.)

This comedy from New Zealand follows two sisters who inherit a funeral home and thus have to confront their own mortality, own up to mistakes they've made and think about leading more intentional lives. Or maybe it's time to just become a D.J. "Good Grief" takes its sad and pensive elements seriously, but the show is much more a quirky comedy than a bummertown weepfest - its style of soft realism reminds me of "The Other One" or "Rosehaven." There are only six episodes, and they're each pretty short; some clock in at just 15 minutes. But "Grief" still feels substantial. It has already been renewed for a second season._​


----------



## HarleyRandom

I saw a longer commercial for "Ghosts". Now I'm really sold.


----------



## Allanon

*Red Election* - October 3 - Viaplay or magic


> Follow Danish secret service agent Katrine Poulson and British spy Beatrice Ogilvy, who are pitched together in a desperate race against time. Caught in a web of lies, murder, and power struggles.


----------



## Tony_T

Streaming Oct 14th


----------



## mattack

'That '70s Show' Returning to TV as 'That '90s Show'

darn that it's on Netflix. Unlike most, I don't think this is a terrible idea.. (Though heck, even in the 80s I would watch TV reunion movies, even sometimes of TV shows I didn't originally watch!)


----------



## mtnagel

mattack said:


> 'That '70s Show' Returning to TV as 'That '90s Show'
> 
> darn that it's on Netflix. Unlike most, I don't think this is a terrible idea.. (Though heck, even in the 80s I would watch TV reunion movies, even sometimes of TV shows I didn't originally watch!)


1995 is when I graduated high school, so I'll probably give this a shot (unless it has a laugh track).

Had no idea there was a That's 80s Show, which the article mentions.


----------



## dswallow

mattack said:


> 'That '70s Show' Returning to TV as 'That '90s Show'
> 
> darn that it's on Netflix. Unlike most, I don't think this is a terrible idea.. (Though heck, even in the 80s I would watch TV reunion movies, even sometimes of TV shows I didn't originally watch!)


There is no Universe where this is a good idea or will in any way result in a good show.


----------



## realityboy

mtnagel said:


> 1995 is when I graduated high school, so I'll probably give this a shot (unless it has a laugh track).
> 
> Had no idea there was a That's 80s Show, which the article mentions.


I remember watching That 80s Show, but I had to look it up to see who was in it. Glenn Howerton & Chyler Leigh both went on to better shows.


----------



## vertigo235

Tony_T said:


> Streaming Oct 14th


Seems like something that could be explained in an email.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

vertigo235 said:


> Seems like something that could be explained in an email.


Or a conspiracy theory web site...


----------



## NorthAlabama

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or a conspiracy theory web site...


didn't you watch the trailer? there's proof she was murdered - there was mold!!!


----------



## innocentfreak

Buried premieres Sunday 10/10 on Showtime



> BURIED follows the gripping story of Eileen Franklin who, while playing with her young daughter, suddenly had a memory of witnessing the rape and murder of her childhood best friend, 8-year-old Susan Nason, which led to a re-opening of a case that had gone unsolved for nearly 20 years. And in a shocking twist, when Eileen came forward with her memory, she told the police that she remembered the murderer was her own father, George Franklin. Watch the premiere on October 10 at 9/8c on SHOWTIME.


----------



## Bruce24

Tales of the Walking Dead will tell one-off stories, like Black Mirror with zombies

New characters and some familiar faces will take on The Walking Dead in a new anthology spinoff series officially confirmed by AMC.


----------



## MikeMar

Bruce24 said:


> Tales of the Walking Dead will tell one-off stories, like Black Mirror with zombies
> 
> New characters and some familiar faces will take on The Walking Dead in a new anthology spinoff series officially confirmed by AMC.


That could be pretty good
And for some reason I'm still watching The Walking Dead


----------



## Grasshopper AZ

realityboy said:


> I remember watching That 80s Show, but I had to look it up to see who was in it. Glenn Howerton & Chyler Leigh both went on to better shows.


Whenever someone brings this show up I think of Brittany Daniel who played Brandy in Joe Dirt.


----------



## Tony_T

Yes, I remembered her but forgot that “Dennis” was also in it


----------



## Hot4Bo

innocentfreak said:


> Buried premieres Sunday 10/10 on Showtime


This very loosely reminds me of a movie called Carolina Moon. https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0840787/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_16


----------



## Allanon

*Guilty Party* - October 14 - Paramount+


> GUILTY PARTY follows Beth Burgess (Kate Beckinsale), a discredited journalist desperate to salvage her career by latching on to the story of a young mother, Toni Plimpton (Jules Latimer), who has been sentenced to life in prison for maiming and murdering her husband, crimes she claims she did not commit. In trying to uncover the truth, Beth finds herself in over her head as she contends with Colorado gun-smugglers, clickbait culture, the doldrums of marriage and her own tarnished past.


----------



## Hcour

Dopesick, premiering on Hulu today. Some of my favorite actors and a great subject. Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## gossamer88

The pilot is on the USA app...was actually really good...


----------



## gossamer88

First episode is also on USA YouTube channel.


----------



## hefe

mtnagel said:


> 1995 is when I graduated high school, so I'll probably give this a shot (unless it has a laugh track).
> 
> Had no idea there was a That's 80s Show, which the article mentions.


Didn't know there was an 80s show either. I assume that The Goldbergs just filled that era.


----------



## mattack

dswallow said:


> There is no Universe where this is a good idea or will in any way result in a good show.


I've said it before, but "The Connors" (which obviously is WITHOUT Roseanne) has been an AWESOME continuing of a TV show..
So I think it could be decent.

and like I said, I watched all of the 80s tv reunion movies, so it's unlikely to be WORSE than many of those.


----------



## Allanon

*Invasion* - October 22 - Apple TV+


> An alien invasion is seen through the different perspectives of various people on different continents across the world.


----------



## jr461

Allanon said:


> *Invasion* - October 22 - Apple TV+


Seems interesting enough to try but the global announcement addressing "people of Earth" leaves me with a very cheesy and dopey feeling about it. Who is broadcasting and where is this PA system that covers the entire planet?

Besides, I thought only Yoko made such grand announcements to literally everyone....


----------



## Tony_T

Spring 2022
'History of the World Part II' Series Ordered at Hulu From Mel Brooks - Variety


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Tony_T said:


> Spring 2022
> 'History of the World Part II' Series Ordered at Hulu From Mel Brooks - Variety


"It's good to be the king."


----------



## Johncv

Allanon said:


> *Invasion* - October 22 - Apple TV+


Crap, now there are two si-fi shows on Apple+, but don't want to spend the money.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Johncv said:


> Crap, now there are two si-fi shows on Apple+, but don't want to spend the money.


Apple+ has a surprising amount of stuff that I like, and it's the cheapest service I've found ($5/mo).


----------



## wmcbrine

Johncv said:


> Crap, now there are two si-fi shows on Apple+, but don't want to spend the money.


There are more than two. Ignoring the ones I'd class as Fantasy:

- Amazing Stories
- Foundation
- For All Mankind
- Invasion
- See

and of course

- Snoopy in Space


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

wmcbrine said:


> There are more than two. Ignoring the ones I'd class as Fantasy:
> 
> - Amazing Stories
> - Foundation
> - For All Mankind
> - Invasion
> - See
> 
> and of course
> 
> - Snoopy in Space


I'd say Mythic Quest is sci-fi adjacent, in that it appeals to the same kind of people that a lot of sci-fi appeals to.

Plus it's a great show!


----------



## Allanon

wmcbrine said:


> There are more than two. Ignoring the ones I'd class as Fantasy:
> 
> - Amazing Stories
> - Foundation
> - For All Mankind
> - Invasion
> - See
> 
> and of course
> 
> - Snoopy in Space


Plus *Finch* which is a sci-fi movie staring Tom Hanks coming on November 5.


----------



## dswallow

Johncv said:


> Crap, now there are two si-fi shows on Apple+, but don't want to spend the money.


Got a free year as a T-Mobile subscriber.


----------



## innocentfreak

4400 starts Monday 10/25 on CW

CW is rebooting the old USA series of the same name. 


> About 4400: Over the last century 4400 people who were overlooked, undervalued or otherwise marginalized vanished without a trace off the face of the planet. Now, inexplicably, they're back, returned to Detroit having not aged a day and with no memory of what happened to them.






]


----------



## Allanon

*Yellowjackets* - November 14 - Showtime


> Part survival epic, part psychological horror story and part coming-of-age drama, this is the story of a team of wildly talented high school girls' soccer players who survive a plane crash deep in the remote northern wilderness. The series chronicles their descent from a complicated but thriving team to savage clans, while also tracking the lives they've attempted to piece back together 25 years later. What began in the wilderness is far from over. Starring Melanie Lynskey, Tawny Cypress, with Christina Ricci and Juliette Lewis.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Allanon said:


> *Yellowjackets* - November 14 - Showtime


How many Lord of the Flies type shows have come out this year??


----------



## Hcour

*Mayor of Kingstown* - The McLusky family are power brokers tackling themes of systemic racism, corruption and inequality in Kingstown, Michigan--where the business of incarceration is the only thriving industry.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt11712058/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0


----------



## Steveknj

Hcour said:


> *Mayor of Kingstown* - The McLusky family are power brokers tackling themes of systemic racism, corruption and inequality in Kingstown, Michigan--where the business of incarceration is the only thriving industry.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt11712058/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0


Had to follow the link above to realize it's on Paramount+ Guess I won't be watching.


----------



## innocentfreak

As mentioned starts 11/14 on Paramount Plus


----------



## innocentfreak

Arcane starts 11/6 on Netflix

If you ever played League of Legends it is supposed to be the origin story of two of the characters. Animation looks good.


----------



## samajohnson

Started and finished Alice in Borderland all in one weekend. Epic show. Only came across it due to Squid Games being so popular.


----------



## MikeMar

samajohnson said:


> Started and finished Alice in Borderland all in one weekend. Epic show. Only came across it due to Squid Games being so popular.


Yes! Been telling people to watch Alice in Borderland, loved it a ton! It's a lot darker than squid game but so similar as well


----------



## realityboy

MikeMar said:


> Yes! Been telling people to watch Alice in Borderland, loved it a ton! It's a lot darker than squid game but so similar as well


I haven't gotten to it yet, but it does appear that it's being helped by the success of Squid Game.

'Squid Game' Is So Popular, It's Turning Other Netflix Shows Into Hits


----------



## Hcour

Allanon said:


> *American Rust* - September 12 - Showtime


Watched the first couple of eps. Excellent. Great cast. I love this kind of dark, grimy, blue-collar drama.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Hcour said:


> Watched the first couple of eps. Excellent. Great cast. I love this kind of dark, grimy, blue-collar drama.


it only gets better through the story arc, the finale is sunday night, can't wait.


----------



## MikeMar

realityboy said:


> I haven't gotten to it yet, but it does appear that it's being helped by the success of Squid Game.
> 
> 'Squid Game' Is So Popular, It's Turning Other Netflix Shows Into Hits


Nice, I've been pushing Alice in Borderland since I saw it!!!!


----------



## Tony_T

Roku Channel (they're doing their own original's)


----------



## innocentfreak

Ragdoll premieres November 11th on AMC+



> Upcoming internationally co-produced thriller series based upon the novel of the same name by Daniel Cole. The series follows the murder of six people who have been dismembered and sewn into the shape of a grotesque body, "The Ragdoll". As detectives begin to investigate, the killer begins to taunt them.


----------



## innocentfreak

The Shrink Next Door premieres 11/12 on Apple TV



> What happens when the man tasked to help improve your life decides to take it over? Find out on The Shrink Next Door, starring Will Ferrell and Paul Rudd. Stream the first three episodes on November 12 only on Apple TV+ Based on the true story of Marty and the therapist who turned his life around...then took it over. When he first meets Dr. Ike, Marty just wants to get better with personal boundaries. Over 30 years, he'll learn all about them-and what happens when they get crossed.


----------



## Hcour

innocentfreak said:


> the series follows the murder of six people who have been dismembered and sewn into the shape of a grotesque body


Ah, something for the whole family to watch together! "Kids! Ragdoll is coming on!"


----------



## Hcour

NorthAlabama said:


> it only gets better through the story arc, the finale is sunday night, can't wait.


Wowsa. That finale was a kicker. Great series.


----------



## innocentfreak

Blade Runner: Black Lotus starts Sunday 11/14 on Adult Swim, HBO Max and Crunchy Roll


----------



## innocentfreak

Marvel's Hit-Monkey starts 11/17 on Hulu


----------



## innocentfreak

The Curse of Von Dutch starts 11/18 on Hulu


----------



## innocentfreak

Cowboy Bebop starts on 11/19 on Netflix


----------



## photoshopgrl

innocentfreak said:


> Cowboy Bebop starts on 11/19 on Netflix


I'm both confused and intrigued. Is this a new concept or brought from a CB series?


----------



## Tony_T

innocentfreak said:


> Blade Runner: Black Lotus starts Sunday 11/14 on Adult Swim, HBO Max and Crunchy Roll


Can't find it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm both confused and intrigued. Is this a new concept or brought from a CB series?


It's an American live-action remake of a (very well-regarded) Japanese anime show from the 90s.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

innocentfreak said:


> Blade Runner: Black Lotus starts Sunday 11/14 on Adult Swim, HBO Max and Crunchy Roll


I don't see it on HBO Max...


----------



## Tony_T

I only see it on the [as] website for streaming.
Nothing on CN or HBO's listing for [as] or crunchy roll.


----------



## Unbeliever

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm both confused and intrigued. Is this a new concept or brought from a CB series?


Netflix Live-action Cowboy Bebop (Nov 19) pre-release info/spoilers

--Carlos V.


----------



## innocentfreak

Tony_T said:


> Can't find it.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't see it on HBO Max...





Tony_T said:


> I only see it on the [as] website for streaming.
> Nothing on CN or HBO's listing for [as] or crunchy roll.


It looks like for the US it won't be on HBO Max or will be coming later. The announcements mentioned HBO Max, but looks like it varies by country.


----------



## Tony_T

What's weird is that I saw the trailer on [as] about a week ago, and couldn't find it in the guide then (or now)


----------



## innocentfreak

Tony_T said:


> What's weird is that I saw the trailer on [as] about a week ago, and couldn't find it in the guide then (or now)


I found it on the [as] website. They show it Saturday at Midnight, 11/20 is The Human Condition or ep 3, but everywhere I read was Sunday at midnight.


----------



## Tony_T

innocentfreak said:


> I found it on the [as] website. They show it Saturday at Midnight, 11/20 is The Human Condition or ep 3, but everywhere I read was Sunday at midnight.


The trailer posted here (and the one I saw on [as] say's Sat at Midnight.


----------



## Hcour

Allanon said:


> *Bloodlands* - BBC One, iPlayer, or Magic - February 21


Just watched this. I've been a James Nesbitt fan ever since his great performance in "Missing". This is another good one. Complex plot with lots of twists and turns. Avoid spoilers at all costs.


----------



## phox_mulder

Hcour said:


> Just watched this. I've been a James Nesbitt fan ever since his great performance in "Missing". This is another good one. Complex plot with lots of twists and turns. Avoid spoilers at all costs.


Did you watch Stan Lee's Lucky Man? Nesbitt is rather good in that as well.


----------



## Hcour

phox_mulder said:


> Did you watch Stan Lee's Lucky Man? Nesbitt is rather good in that as well.


I will check it out. Thankye.


----------



## Tony_T

Watch the Mullet-Filled Trailer for Hulu's Pam & Tommy




"_Hulu's limited series by the I, Tonya folks has a trailer and a premiere date. The series stars Seth Rogen as Rand Gauthier, the jerk who stole Pamela Anderson and Tommy Lee's sex tape and put it on the internet. Sebastian Stan plays Tommy, and Lily James is Pamela Anderson. Rounding out the cast is Taylor Schilling as Gauthier's wife, and Nick Offerman as infamous pornographer Uncle Miltie (not to be confused with infamously well-endowed comedian Uncle Miltie). The limited series will follow the whirlwind romance, honeymoon, burglarizing, and litigation of the titular Pam and Tommy. *Pam & Tommy comes to Hulu February 2, 2022*."_


----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


> Watch the Mullet-Filled Trailer for Hulu's Pam & Tommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_Hulu's limited series by the I, Tonya folks has a trailer and a premiere date. The series stars Seth Rogen as Rand Gauthier, the jerk who stole Pamela Anderson and Tommy Lee's sex tape and put it on the internet. Sebastian Stan plays Tommy, and Lily James is Pamela Anderson. Rounding out the cast is Taylor Schilling as Gauthier's wife, and Nick Offerman as infamous pornographer Uncle Miltie (not to be confused with infamously well-endowed comedian Uncle Miltie). The limited series will follow the whirlwind romance, honeymoon, burglarizing, and litigation of the titular Pam and Tommy. *Pam & Tommy comes to Hulu February 2, 2022*."_


If only Tommy Lee really looked like Sebastian Stan, I might be more interested in the actual sex tape. 
(did I just type that?)


----------



## Tony_T

Sebastian Stan was also in “I Tonya” (with Margot Robbie and Allison Janney). I Tonya was very good and at times, very funny. I hope that “Pam & Tommy” is just as good.


----------



## Hcour

I'm looking forward to this, even though I have zero interest in these two people. But it has Lily James, so I'm in.

One of the funniest things I've ever heard in my life was an interview with some random playmate of the month when she was asked who her heroes were and she said Pamela Anderson, calling her "the Marilyn Monroe of her generation". Yeaaaah, I don't think so.


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> What's weird is that I saw the trailer on [as] about a week ago, and couldn't find it in the guide then (or now)


Showing in the guide now.


----------



## Anubys

photoshopgrl said:


> If only Tommy Lee really looked like Sebastian Stan, I might be more interested in the actual sex tape.
> (did I just type that?)


Don't. I can't believe I'm typing that, either, but Kim K's tape is much better. If you're going to debase yourself, that's the one I recommend!


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> IFC, Tues, Oct 5th 12:30*am*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _NYT:Good Grief'
> 
> When to watch: Arrives Thursday, on Sundance Now. (Airs Tuesdays, starting Oct. 5 (12:30am), on IFC.)
> 
> This comedy from New Zealand follows two sisters who inherit a funeral home and thus have to confront their own mortality, own up to mistakes they've made and think about leading more intentional lives. Or maybe it's time to just become a D.J. "Good Grief" takes its sad and pensive elements seriously, but the show is much more a quirky comedy than a bummertown weepfest - its style of soft realism reminds me of "The Other One" or "Rosehaven." There are only six episodes, and they're each pretty short; some clock in at just 15 minutes. But "Grief" still feels substantial. It has already been renewed for a second season._​


Just got around to watching this. Pretty good, only 6 short episodes and there will be a s2. If you didn't set a 1pass, it's streaming on IFC.com with a cable subscription.


----------



## Tony_T

Allanon said:


> *Yellowjackets* - November 14 - Showtime





photoshopgrl said:


> How many Lord of the Flies type shows have come out this year??


Better than I expected (e3 airing now). I always liked Ricci and Lewis and they have a lot of scenes together (so far)


----------



## DancnDude

Nobody posted here that I saw, but a 4-week event started called Harry Potter: Tournament of Houses started Sunday on TBS. It's a quiz show with clips and guests from the series. I watched the first episode and it was very well done. They are repeating the first episode all week.


----------



## osu1991

Peacemaker Official Trailer


----------



## Allanon

*1883* - December 19 - Paramount+

This is a prequal to the series Yellowstone.



> From Academy Award nominee Taylor Sheridan, co-creator of Yellowstone, 1883 follows the Dutton family as they embark on a journey west through the Great Plains toward the last bastion of untamed America. Staring Academy Award nominee Sam Elliott and country music stars Tim McGraw and Faith Hill.


----------



## Howie

I'll watch, just to admire his mustache.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Allanon said:


> *1883* - December 19 - Paramount+
> 
> This is a prequal to the series Yellowstone.


My Capital One card has an offer for $12 off Paramount+. I will be in for this since I do love Yellowstone.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Hot4Bo said:


> My Capital One card has an offer for $12 off Paramount+. I will be in for this since I do love Yellowstone.


Also AMEX has 6% cash back on most streaming services including Paramount+


----------



## Tony_T

Got a free year with Sprint/T-Mobile


----------



## Allanon

Use the code PEAKSALE to get 1 month of Paramount+ free. Offer ends January 3, 2022.


----------



## gchance

Allanon said:


> *1883* - December 19 - Paramount+
> 
> This is a prequal to the series Yellowstone.


I always love Sam Elliott, it'll be interesting to see him branch out into the western genre for a change.


----------



## zalusky

gchance said:


> I always love Sam Elliott, it'll be interesting to see him branch out into the western genre for a change.


He looks in pretty good shape for 77.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

gchance said:


> I always love Sam Elliott, it'll be interesting to see him branch out into the western genre for a change.


Heh heh, yup. This weekend we watched him in the 2017 film "The Hero", and loved it. It's included with Amazon Prime.


----------



## Allanon

*MacGruber* - December 16 - Peacock


> After rotting in prison for over a decade, America's ultimate hero and uber patriot MacGruber (Will Forte) is finally released. His mission: to take down a mysterious villain from his past-Brigadier Commander Enos Queeth (Mickey Rourke). With the entire world in the crosshairs, MacGruber must reassemble his old team, Vicki St. Elmo (Kristen Wiig) and Dixon Piper (Ryan Phillippe) in order to defeat the forces of evil.


----------



## Anubys

Allanon said:


> *MacGruber* - December 16 - Peacock


I love Kristen Wiig...she can make me laugh just standing there doing nothing


----------



## Tony_T

HBO, Tonight.
NYT Review: 'Landscapers' Is Not Your Typical True-Crime Love Story


----------



## cherry ghost

Abbott Elementary - 12/7


----------



## HarleyRandom

cherry ghost said:


> Abbott Elementary - 12/7


I like it enough to keep watching, but the people on it sure are unpleasant. The one teacher is quite idealistic and I have to hope she gets what she wants, but she keeps getting shot down.

And the principal makes the job all about her, doing nothing to help the school.


----------



## Tony_T

2022


----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


> 2022


I have literally no idea what this is about but I am absolutely tuning in anyhow.


----------



## Anubys

photoshopgrl said:


> I have literally no idea what this is about but I am absolutely tuning in anyhow.


My thoughts exactly! my only problem is the "coming in 2022" part...give us a date, dammit.


----------



## Tony_T

Allanon said:


> *MacGruber* - December 16 - Peacock


NYT: Will Forte Is Still Waiting for 'MacGruber' to Blow Up


----------



## Amnesia

photoshopgrl said:


> I have literally no idea what this is about but I am absolutely tuning in anyhow.


Here's a description of the show---it's basically a documentary about how Ryan Reynolds and Rob McElhenney bought the Welsh football club (soccer team) Wrexham FC and shows how the team has done in the two seasons following the sale.


----------



## wmcbrine

Tony_T said:


> NYT: Will Forte Is Still Waiting for 'MacGruber' to Blow Up


Loved the skits, hated the movie. (Reads article) Apparently that was the consensus.


----------



## MikeMar

Movie was GREAT!!! It's a cult favorite, a lot of people really liked it


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

MikeMar said:


> Movie was GREAT!!! It's a cult favorite, a lot of people really liked it


Well, if it's a cult favorite, not a LOT of people really liked it...a small number of people really liked it a LOT.

Kinda the definition of "cult favorite"...


----------



## astrohip

Grand Crew, new NBC sitcom, from some of the same people behind Brooklyn Nine-Nine.

Tonight (Tues Dec 14), NBC, 8E/7C. Two back-to-back episodes.

started a thread...
Grand Crew (NBC sitcom) Season Thread *spoilers*


----------



## Amnesia

I'm not much of a sitcom fan, but I liked Echo Kellum in _Arrow_, so I'll give it a shot..


----------



## innocentfreak

1883 starts tonight on Paramount Plus



> From Academy Award nominee Taylor Sheridan, co-creator of Yellowstone, 1883 follows the Dutton family as they embark on a journey west through the Great Plains toward the last bastion of untamed America. Staring Academy Award nominee Sam Elliott and country music stars Tim McGraw and Faith Hill.


----------



## innocentfreak

Vigil previously aired on BBC, but the US premiere on Peacock is on 12/23



> Synopsis: When a crew member is found dead on board the Trident nuclear submarine HMS Vigil, police in Scotland are called in to investigate. The catch? The UK's nuclear deterrent must remain unbroken, so the submarine stays on patrol and Detective Chief Inspector Amy Silva (Suranne Jones) must go aboard to begin an investigation. Although the death was written off as an accidental overdose, Amy suspects foul play. But when the crew close ranks in the face of Amy's questioning, a new threat overshadows her inquiry.


----------



## innocentfreak

Slugfest starts 12/24 on The Roku Channel



> Explore the decades-long relationship and rivalry between Marvel and DC Comics in Slugfest, a ten-part docu-series from the Russo Brothers and narrated by Kevin Smith.


----------



## Hot4Bo

innocentfreak said:


> 1883 starts tonight on Paramount Plus


it dropped this morning. I loved it!!


----------



## kbrunsting

I just noticed a new Reacher series starting next year on Prime... 





hopefully better than the tom cruise reacher movies....


----------



## Hcour

kbrunsting said:


> I just noticed a new Reacher series starting next year on Prime...


Hmmm, interesting. Not familiar with the lead actor but looking at pics he certainly looks the part as written in the books. Just hope he can act.


----------



## innocentfreak

Hcour said:


> Hmmm, interesting. Not familiar with the lead actor but looking at pics he certainly looks the part as written in the books. Just hope he can act.


You don't know Thad Castle? You need to watch Blue Mountain State.


----------



## series5orpremier

*The Super Bob Einstein Movie*, Tuesday Dec. 28 9pm/8pm ET/CT, *HBO*


----------



## gchance

series5orpremier said:


> *The Super Bob Einstein Movie*, Tuesday Dec. 28 9pm/8pm ET/CT, *HBO*


I saw the trailer just before leaving for work, and I'm already excited. I've always been a Bob Einstein fan going back to early Bizarre.


----------



## Tony_T

Looking forward to this. I still remember the Letterman appearances. And HBO does quality documentaries.


----------



## Tony_T

Feb 27th (good cast)


----------



## Anubys

gchance said:


> I saw the trailer just before leaving for work, and I'm already excited. I've always been a Bob Einstein fan going back to early Bizarre.


I so loved Bizarre and he was one of the main reasons for that!


----------



## wprager

innocentfreak said:


> 1883 starts tonight on Paramount Plus


I'm holding out for 1899. Hopefully it won't be another 16 years.


----------



## Allanon

*Around The World In 80 Days *- Dec 26 on BBC and Jan 2 on PBS


> Following an outrageous bet, Phileas Fogg and his valet, Passepartout, take on the legendary journey of circumnavigating the globe in just 80 days, swiftly joined by aspiring journalist Abigail Fix, who seizes the chance to report on this extraordinary story.


----------



## Steveknj

Allanon said:


> *Around The World In 80 Days *- Dec 26 on BBC and Jan 2 on PBS


Thanks for this. I loved the old David Niven (I think?) movie and the documentary series based on the book from Michael Palin (where he tries to navigate the same route and see if he can do it in 80 days). I'll have to set this one up.


----------



## astrohip

Steveknj said:


> Thanks for this. I loved the old David Niven (I think?) movie


Yes, David Niven. My first summer job as a teen, in the late 1960s, was working for a lady who was dating Cantinflas at the time*. He played Passepartout, the valet in that movie. He was the most famous Mexican comedian/actor of his era, but to the rest of the world, he was known for this one role. So I'm legally obligated to watch this every time I see it on TV. 

_
* She was later awarded $26 million dollars by a court, after she was able to prove they were common-law husband & wife for 20+ years. But that's another story..._


----------



## HarleyRandom

Allanon said:


> *Around The World In 80 Days *- Dec 26 on BBC and Jan 2 on PBS


As a child I watched a version where it was 79 days.


----------



## Unbeliever

HarleyRandom said:


> As a child I watched a version where it was 79 days.


Ugh..... what's the statute of limitations on spoilers? The book is old enough, and it's not a spoiler of the Cumberbatch version.

Drat. The spoilerphobes here are rabid.



Spoiler: 80 days Book Spoiler



Umm.... have you read the book? That's a bit of a plot point. So all the "80 days" versions should have the same plot point.

Edit to expand:
The voyage saw 80 sunrises, but as he was traveling Eastbound, you lose an hour every 15 degrees of Longitude. So the actual trip took 79 days, and the penultimate scene was Fogg thinking he arrived just after the deadline, then going home dejected, not realizing (when Passepartout figured it out) until late the next morning that he had a few hours left in the bet.



--Carlos V.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Unbeliever said:


> Ugh..... what's the statute of limitations on spoilers? The book is old enough, and it's not a spoiler of the Cumberbatch version.
> 
> Drat. The spoilerphobes here are rabid.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Book Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Umm.... have you read the book? That's a bit of a plot point. So all the "80 days" versions should have the same plot point.
> 
> Edit to expand:
> The voyage saw 80 sunrises, but as he was traveling Eastbound, you lose an hour every 15 degrees of Longitude. So the actual trip took 79 days, and the penultimate scene was Fogg thinking he arrived just after the deadline, then going home dejected, not realizing (when Passepartout figured it out) until late the next morning that he had a few hours left in the bet.
> 
> 
> 
> --Carlos V.


since benedict cumberbatch has been in several movies, and i have no clue to which post you're replying, i'm not clicking...


----------



## DevdogAZ

NorthAlabama said:


> since benedict cumberbatch has been in several movies, and i have no clue to which post you're replying, i'm not clicking...


His post has nothing to do with Cumberbatch. It's just a general comment about the plot of the Jules Verne novel "Around the World in 80 Days."


----------



## Anubys

Currently binging season 2 of The Great. It's just as much fun, if not more, than season 1. My one complaint is the - so far - complete lack of nudity. I think they make up for it with a lot more foul language (or, at least, it seems like a lot more!).


Edited to add: oops, wrong thread. I thought this was the "what are you streaming" thread. Sorry!


----------



## series5orpremier

*Somebody Somewhere*, Sunday January 16 10:30p/9:30p ET/CT *HBO*




This looks like it could be good. A semi-autobiographical mini-series starring Bridget Everett. She's so incredibly talented.


----------



## gchance

series5orpremier said:


> *Somebody Somewhere*, Sunday January 16 10:30p/9:30p ET/CT *HBO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like it could be good. A semi-autobiographical mini-series starring Bridget Everett. She's so incredibly talented.


I LOVE Bridget Everett, this show is right up my alley.


----------



## Steveknj

gchance said:


> I LOVE Bridget Everett, this show is right up my alley.


I had to look her up. It's not a name I've ever heard. When I looked at her IMDB, I realized I never watched anything she was ever except the odd episode of Sex and the City and probably not an episode she was in. So, I'll take your word for it


----------



## HarleyRandom

DevdogAZ said:


> His post has nothing to do with Cumberbatch. It's just a general comment about the plot of the Jules Verne novel "Around the World in 80 Days."


I looked it up. It seems this is connected with "Cattanooga Cats", a Saturday morning cartoon.


----------



## series5orpremier

Steveknj said:


> I had to look her up. It's not a name I've ever heard. When I looked at her IMDB, I realized I never watched anything she was ever except the odd episode of Sex and the City and probably not an episode she was in. So, I'll take your word for it


I once went to an Amy Schumer stand-up comedy tour and on that particular night they had a "special treat" for an extra opening act. Except Amy refused to follow this "special treat" and said it's the funniest thing she's ever seen in her life and any performer who tries to follow it will just look foolish. She implored everyone to stick around after her stand-up set is over, not to leave and promised they wouldn't be disappointed. The "special treat" was Bridget Everett and I instantly recognized it as something I had seen on one of those Comedy Central midnight stand-up clip shows. Amy was right - Bridget brought down the house and ruined the audience for anyone else.


----------



## DevdogAZ

HarleyRandom said:


> I looked it up. It seems this is connected with "Cattanooga Cats", a Saturday morning cartoon.


WTF?


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> I once went to an Amy Schumer stand-up comedy tour and on that particular night they had a "special treat" for an extra opening act. Except Amy refused to follow this "special treat" and said it's the funniest thing she's ever seen in her life and any performer who tries to follow it will just look foolish. She implored everyone to stick around after her stand-up set is over, not to leave and promised they wouldn't be disappointed. The "special treat" was Bridget Everett and I instantly recognized it as something I had seen on one of those Comedy Central midnight stand-up clip shows. Amy was right - Bridget brought down the house and ruined the audience for anyone else.


So she's a standup? Being a standup doesn't always translate into being a good actor.


----------



## Hcour

Steveknj said:


> So she's a standup? Being a standup doesn't always translate into being a good actor.


Ah, but many times it does indeed - Michael Keaton, Steve Martin, Robin Williams, Richard Pryor, Jim Carrey, Dennis Leary...


----------



## series5orpremier

Steveknj said:


> So she's a standup? Being a standup doesn't always translate into being a good actor.


She's everything, including acting. She can do drama, comedy, and is a great cabaret singer. This is the cleanest clip I could find:




She was a writer and performer for Inside Amy Schumer and is an excellent athlete, especially swimming:


----------



## gchance

Steveknj said:


> So she's a standup? Being a standup doesn't always translate into being a good actor.





series5orpremier said:


> She's everything, including acting. She can do drama, comedy, and is a great cabaret singer. This is the cleanest clip I could find:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a writer and performer for Inside Amy Schumer and is an excellent athlete, especially swimming:


Yes, she does just about everything, but outside of fringe comedy circles she's been relatively unknown.


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> She's everything, including acting. She can do drama, comedy, and is a great cabaret singer. This is the cleanest clip I could find:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a writer and performer for Inside Amy Schumer and is an excellent athlete, especially swimming:





gchance said:


> Yes, she does just about everything, but outside of fringe comedy circles she's been relatively unknown.


Like I said, I don't know her, so thanks for giving me some info about her and a potential show to watch.


----------



## scooterboy

She also did an episode of Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee with Jerry Seinfeld. It's the one where he talks about how much he hates Bobcat Goldthwait (who is a friend of hers).


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

I'm going to try this show premiering tomorrow. Because Élodie Yung.


----------



## Allanon

*The Woman in the House Across the Street from the Girl in the Window* - Jan 28 - Netflix


> For heartbroken Anna (Kristen Bell), every day is the same. She sits with her wine, staring out the window, watching life go by without her. But when a handsome neighbor (Tom Riley) and his adorable daughter move in across the street, Anna starts to see a light at the end of the tunnel. That is until she witnesses a gruesome murder... Or did she?


----------



## jr461

Allanon said:


> *The Woman in the House Across the Street from the Girl in the Window* - Jan 28 - Netflix


I'm in! Thanks for this.


----------



## Amnesia

You had me at "Kristen Bell"...


----------



## Steveknj

Allanon said:


> *The Woman in the House Across the Street from the Girl in the Window* - Jan 28 - Netflix


Sounds kind of like an updated version of Rear Window.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> Sounds kind of like an updated version of Rear Window.


Going by the title, I'm assuming it's a little more comical than Rear Window...


----------



## pkscout

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Going by the title, I'm assuming it's a little more comical than Rear Window...


That was my thought too, but unless your style of humor is pitch black dark, the trailer wasn't even a little humorous. I'd watch something with a comedic bent, but given the trailer I'll wait and see what the reviews look like.


----------



## Dawghows

FWIW, indiewire calls it a "satire of psychological thrillers" and wikipedia calls it a "dark comedy thriller."


----------



## Allanon

*Archive 81* - January 14 - Netflix


> As a video archivist investigates the secrets behind a mysterious fire, he becomes convinced he can save a young woman from the terrifying fate she met 25 years ago.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Allanon said:


> *Archive 81* - January 14 - Netflix


I don't know what to make of this. How can he save her from something that happened 25 years ago? Is he going to travel through time? This is definitely supernatural and I'm intrigued from the preview.


----------



## gchance

photoshopgrl said:


> I don't know what to make of this. How can he save her from something that happened 25 years ago? Is he going to travel through time? This is definitely supernatural and I'm intrigued from the preview.


That sure is what it sounds like, certainly some interdimensional thing. The one voice said something about if "they" were successful "the whole of time will be as one". Why they would want that is anybody's guess.


----------



## Amnesia

photoshopgrl said:


> How can he save her from something that happened 25 years ago? Is he going to travel through time?


I think this was probably covered in one of the previous 80 seasons of _Archive_...


----------



## series5orpremier

series5orpremier said:


> *Somebody Somewhere*, Sunday January 16 10:30p/9:30p ET/CT *HBO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like it could be good. A semi-autobiographical mini-series starring Bridget Everett. She's so incredibly talented.


Bridget Everett is a guest tonight on The Tonight Show w/Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## Allanon

*La Fortuna* - January 20 - AMC+
Six-part limited series


> Álex Ventura, a young and inexperienced diplomat, unintentionally becomes the leader of a mission that will put all his convictions to the test: to recover the sunken treasure stolen by Frank Wild, an adventurer who travels the world plundering items of common heritage from the depths of the sea.


----------



## Anubys

I was excited at first when I read the name as Ace Ventura...


----------



## HarleyRandom

Amnesia said:


> You had me at "Kristen Bell"...


Me too, if it was broadcast TV.


----------



## Unbeliever

‘Quantum Leap’ Reboot Set At NBC With Pilot Order


Quantum Leap’s long-rumored return has taken a big leap toward becoming a reality. NBC has given a pilot order to a reboot of the beloved 1990s sci-fi series, which starred Scott Bakula and D…




deadline.com





Interesting....



> Written and executive produced by _La Brea_ co-showrunners Steven Lilien and Bryan Wynbrandt


Aaaand. I'm out.

--Carlos "Oh, boy!" V.


----------



## Craigbob

Unbeliever said:


> ‘Quantum Leap’ Reboot Set At NBC With Pilot Order
> 
> 
> Quantum Leap’s long-rumored return has taken a big leap toward becoming a reality. NBC has given a pilot order to a reboot of the beloved 1990s sci-fi series, which starred Scott Bakula and D…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaand. I'm out.
> 
> --Carlos "Oh, boy!" V.


I'm a huge QL fan and have been waiting for a continuation of it for a long time. I'm enjoying La Brea, even though it's like watching a slow motion car crash. I'm hoping they can do it justice. 

If they do it right, maybe the end of the series is Sam finally being found and leaping back to the present with Scott B making his long awaited cameo.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Unbeliever said:


> ‘Quantum Leap’ Reboot Set At NBC With Pilot Order
> 
> 
> Quantum Leap’s long-rumored return has taken a big leap toward becoming a reality. NBC has given a pilot order to a reboot of the beloved 1990s sci-fi series, which starred Scott Bakula and D…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaand. I'm out.
> 
> --Carlos "Oh, boy!" V.


I'll just say, "Oh, boy!" but in a different sense.


----------



## Allanon

*In From the Cold* - January 28 - Netflix


> Exposed as an ex-Russian spy, an American single mom must juggle family life and unique shape-shifting skills in a battle against an insidious enemy.


----------



## wmcbrine

Craigbob said:


> If they do it right, maybe the end of the series is Sam finally being found and leaping back to the present with Scott B making his long awaited cameo.





Spoiler



"Sam never returned home." Those were the final words of the original show, and I feel like undoing that would be a betrayal.

Although, as I looked it up just now, I was surprised to see the ending described as "a cliffhanger" in one article, and "notoriously awful" in another, with the complaint "Instead of giving Sam a happy ending ...". To me, it was a fine ending. Yeah, Sam was "hoping each time that his next leap would be the leap home". He didn't get what he wanted. Instead, it was much more poignant. But how is that a bad thing, dramatically?


----------



## Steveknj

Allanon said:


> *In From the Cold* - January 28 - Netflix


This looks right in my wheelhouse!


----------



## gossamer88

Saw this yesterday on PP+ after watching the latest 1883


----------



## Craigbob

wmcbrine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Sam never returned home." Those were the final words of the original show, and I feel like undoing that would be a betrayal.
> 
> Although, as I looked it up just now, I was surprised to see the ending described as "a cliffhanger" in one article, and "notoriously awful" in another, with the complaint "Instead of giving Sam a happy ending ...". To me, it was a fine ending. Yeah, Sam was "hoping each time that his next leap would be the leap home". He didn't get what he wanted. Instead, it was much more poignant. But how is that a bad thing, dramatically?



I don't think we really need spoilers for a 30 year old series, but whatever....

The ending (Picture and title card) were added after the series was unceremoniously cancelled. It was supposed to be a cliffhanger leading to Season 6. 



Spoiler












Why Quantum Leap Ended On An Cliffhanger


Sam Beckett never returned home.




screenrant.com


----------



## wmcbrine

Craigbob said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Quantum Leap Ended On An Cliffhanger
> 
> 
> Sam Beckett never returned home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screenrant.com


Yes, that's the article that I was surprised described it as a cliffhanger. Because, I saw the show, and I didn't feel that it was. (Granted, it's been a while.)


----------



## Unbeliever

gossamer88 said:


> Saw this yesterday on PP+


Who's playing Caboose?

--Carlos "If I die, I want you to have my orange juice" V.


----------



## gossamer88

Unbeliever said:


> Who's playing Caboose?
> 
> --Carlos "If I die, I want you to have my orange juice" V.


Sorry no idea...not a gamer or familiar with its characters.


----------



## Unbeliever

It was a joke reference to Red vs. Blue, a machinima series using the Halo game to make a Webseries. Caboose is the "elevator doesn't go to the top floor" character.









Red vs. Blue - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





--Carlos V.


----------



## rloper

Full title announcement for Amazon’s show:

The Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power


----------



## Tony_T

Feb 2nd on Hulu
*



*


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

2022 TV Premiere Dates: The Full Winter And Spring Schedule Good List here.


----------



## Allanon

*The Endgame* - February 21 - NBC


> Morena Baccarin and Ryan Michelle Bathé star in the ultimate high-stakes showdown between criminal mastermind Elena Federova and FBI Agent Val Turner. When they play Elena’s game, deadly truths are revealed... and everyone bows to the queen.


----------



## Hcour

Allanon said:


> *The Endgame* - February 21 - NBC


Saw a promo for this, looked a lot like The Blacklist.


----------



## Allanon

Hcour said:


> Saw a promo for this, looked a lot like The Blacklist.


Thought the same thing.


----------



## Craigbob

Hcour said:


> Saw a promo for this, looked a lot like The Blacklist.


Yeah, the description reminded me of Killing Eve (though I still have to watch that one). but the promo is all Blacklist with a female Reddington. But as I'll watch pretty much anything with Morena Baccarin in it, I won't say that's a bad thing.


----------



## Tony_T

Allanon said:


> *The Woman in the House Across the Street from the Girl in the Window* - Jan 28 - Netflix


Halfway through e1 and I’m hooked.


----------



## Amnesia

Tony_T said:


> Halfway through e1 and I’m hooked.


Really? I had a hard time finishing e1. If it were anyone other than Kristen Bell, I'd be out...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Amnesia said:


> Really? I had a hard time finishing e1. If it were anyone other than Kristen Bell, I'd be out...


Yeah, I watched episode 1, and...well, I'm not out, yet. But I'm not all in.


----------



## Tony_T

Amnesia said:


> Really? I had a hard time finishing e1. If it were anyone other than Kristen Bell, I'd be out...


I just finished and…


Spoiler



…it was good the first few episodes, but then started to run out of steam, and the s1 finale was terrible and was just a setup for s2


----------



## Allanon

*From* - February 20 - Epix


> From the executive producers of Lost, FROM unravels the mystery of a nightmarish town in middle America that traps all those who enter. As the unwilling residents fight to keep a sense of normalcy and search for a way out, they must also survive the threats of the surrounding forest – including the terrifying creatures that come out when the sun goes down.


----------



## gchance

Allanon said:


> *From* - February 20 - Epix


----------



## gossamer88

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, I watched episode 1, and...well, I'm not out, yet. But I'm not all in.


I stopped halfway thru the 1st ep. I didn't even recognize Bell from the poster.


----------



## DevdogAZ

gchance said:


> View attachment 68350


When you can HEAR a picture ☝


----------



## photoshopgrl

Allanon said:


> *From* - February 20 - Epix


It's on EPIX? I don't know what that is?


----------



## Allanon

photoshopgrl said:


> It's on EPIX? I don't know what that is?


EPIX


----------



## Amnesia

photoshopgrl said:


> It's on EPIX? I don't know what that is?


It's a streaming service.


----------



## Allanon

Amnesia said:


> It's a streaming service.


And cable/satellite channel


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> Feb 2nd on Hulu
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Streaming now, this should be good.


----------



## wmcbrine

So, remember that fake trailer for a dramatic version of "The Fresh Prince of Bel Air" from a few years ago?






Yeah... it's real now.


----------



## Allanon

*Vikings: Valhalla* - February 25 - Netflix


> Set over a thousand years ago in the early 11th century, VIKINGS: VALHALLA chronicles the heroic adventures of some of the most famous Vikings who ever lived — the legendary explorer Leif Eriksson (Sam Corlett), his fiery and headstrong sister Freydis Eriksdotter (Frida Gustavsson), and the ambitious Nordic prince Harald Sigurdsson (Leo Suter). As tensions between the Vikings and the English royals reach a bloody breaking point and as the Vikings themselves clash over their conflicting Christian and pagan beliefs, these three Vikings begin an epic journey that will take them across oceans and through battlefields, from Kattegat to England and beyond, as they fight for survival and glory.


----------



## Tony_T

Hulu, March 3rd


----------



## rloper

First good look into The Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power. I still have high hopes after reading this.









Amazon’s ‘Lord of the Rings’ Series Rises: Inside ‘The Rings of Power’


One show to rule them all—the first look at a billion-dollar saga set thousands of years before J.R.R. Tolkien’s legendary trilogy.




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## HarleyRandom

I'm sold on "Bel Air" after seeing the commercials last night, except for one thing., I don't want to pay. I found out only the first one is free. Maybe sometime in the future when there's more reason to spend the money.


----------



## Beryl

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm sold on "Bel Air" after seeing the commercials last night, except for one thing., I don't want to pay. I found out only the first one is free. Maybe sometime in the future when there's more reason to spend the money.


There is a free Peacock tier which includes dreaded ads. 

I’m sold on Bel Air after watching the first episode. I need to find out if the ad-free service is worth it.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Beryl said:


> There is a free Peacock tier which includes dreaded ads.
> 
> I’m sold on Bel Air after watching the first episode. I need to find out if the ad-free service is worth it.


I'll look into that. But when I did a search it told me only the first one was free.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Beryl said:


> There is a free Peacock tier which includes dreaded ads.
> 
> I’m sold on Bel Air after watching the first episode. I need to find out if the ad-free service is worth it.


Peacock is kind of a bizarre hybrid paid/free service. They do have a free tier that's ad supported, but it doesn't include all the content that's available on the paid tier. I suspect Bel Air will be one of the many things that's behind the paywall.


----------



## Tony_T

There’s a paid with ads tier. I only use it as I got a free year with T-Mobile 3 months almost free with an AMEX offer (tax not include)
Any ‘original‘ content needs at least this tier.


----------



## Bruce24

DevdogAZ said:


> Peacock is kind of a bizarre hybrid paid/free service. They do have a free tier that's ad supported, but it doesn't include all the content that's available on the paid tier. I suspect Bel Air will be one of the many things that's behind the paywall.


Peacock currently has three choices. I get the middle tier are part of my Xfinity cable bundle.


----------



## NorthAlabama

while experiencing all three tiers, i found the middle tier to have very few commercials within the content i watched - rare 30s-90s breaks, more of the short breaks than long.


----------



## Beryl

Bruce24 said:


> Peacock currently has three choices. I get the middle tier are part of my Xfinity cable bundle.


Me too. Maybe that’s why I can see Bel Air and the ads are almost tolerable.


----------



## mtnagel

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm sold on "Bel Air" after seeing the commercials last night, except for one thing., I don't want to pay. I found out only the first one is free. Maybe sometime in the future when there's more reason to spend the money.


Do you have an Amex? You might have this offer to get the ad tier for free for 3 months


----------



## Tony_T

Almost free, tax not included.


----------



## photoshopgrl

mtnagel said:


> Do you have an Amex? You might have this offer to get the ad tier for free for 3 months
> 
> View attachment 68950


This is how I have it but my free months are about to be over so I guess now I'm just paying for it. I watch too much on it to let it go.


----------



## mtnagel

photoshopgrl said:


> This is how I have it but my free months are about to be over so I guess now I'm just paying for it. I watch too much on it to let it go.


Do you have Spectrum? Spectrum Customers Get Peacock Premium


----------



## photoshopgrl

mtnagel said:


> Do you have Spectrum? Spectrum Customers Get Peacock Premium


Not until after I move. We have Suddenlink here.


----------



## HarleyRandom

mtnagel said:


> Do you have an Amex? You might have this offer to get the ad tier for free for 3 months
> 
> View attachment 68950


A which what now?


----------



## HarleyRandom

mtnagel said:


> Do you have Spectrum? Spectrum Customers Get Peacock Premium


I do.


----------



## mtnagel

HarleyRandom said:


> A which what now?


An American Express. It's a credit card. Do I have to explain that too?


HarleyRandom said:


> I do.


Try that then.


----------



## HarleyRandom

mtnagel said:


> An American Express. It's a credit card. Do I have to explain that too?
> 
> Try that then.


I thought Amex might be some kind of software or device like Roku.

Anyway, one has to be pretty well off to have one of those.


----------



## eddyj

HarleyRandom said:


> Anyway, one has to be pretty well off to have one of those.


Why? There are fee free AmEx cards.


----------



## Tony_T

‘Bloom County’ to Bring Opus, Bill the Cat and the Rest of the Comic Strip to Fox As an Animated Series in Development


Ack! Bill the Cat, Opus and the rest of Berkeley Breathed’s “Bloom County” universe are heading to Fox. The comic strip, created and written by Berkeley Breathed, is being develop…




variety.com


----------



## photoshopgrl

HarleyRandom said:


> I thought Amex might be some kind of software or device like Roku.
> 
> Anyway, one has to be pretty well off to have one of those.


No, you just have to have decent credit. AMEX is no longer the elite credit card. I have three of them and trust me, I am not rich. I think the Chase cards are harder to get. I have only the Amazon Chase with a $3k credit line and I can't get approved for a new card with them or a credit line increase, even after having no late pays, excellent credit and using the card for almost three years now. Bah!


----------



## Tony_T

Only the AMEX Black Card is for the ’Well Off”


----------



## Allanon

*The Boys Presents: Diabolical* - March 4 - Amazon Prime Video




> From some of the most unhinged and maniacal minds in Hollywood today comes Diabolical, a collection of eight irreverent and emotionally shocking animated short films. Featuring stories by Seth Rogen, Kumail Nanjiani, Aisha Tyler, and more, each episode plunges elbow-deep into unseen crevices of The Boys Universe.


----------



## HarleyRandom

eddyj said:


> Why? There are fee free AmEx cards.


I'm pretty sure when I tell them about myself they'll say no.


----------



## eddyj

You don't have to be rich to have good credit.


----------



## HarleyRandom

eddyj said:


> You don't have to be rich to have good credit.


Yeah, but I tried applying for a credit card in person and was asked my income. I was told no, annual, not monthly.

I said that was annual.


----------



## Tony_T

“In person”?


----------



## astrohip

Tony_T said:


> “In person”?


He was probably at one of these, and asked to buy on credit...


----------



## andyw715

astrohip said:


> He was probably at one of these, and asked to buy on credit...
> 
> View attachment 69050


They don't take venmo? And $4/box? I thought ours where cheap at $4.50


----------



## ADG

Guys, maybe you can continue the discussion in the credit card thread?


----------



## HarleyRandom

Tony_T said:


> “In person”?


I was at JC Penney and was asked do I want a JC Penney card.


----------



## HarleyRandom

mtnagel said:


> Do you have Spectrum? Spectrum Customers Get Peacock Premium


I looked it up. My package will not allow me to get it.

Which is ridiculous because I'm paying way more than I should have to for something that was forced on me. With a good antenna I would have had no trouble with the analog stations. The one station I was having trouble with probably would have worked.

Well, one of the two. The other station moved from a very bad location when it went digital and it's my best station now.


----------



## astrohip

*‘Summer Of Soul (…Or, When The Revolution Could Not Be Televised)’ has its premier tonight (Sunday Feb 20) on ABC at 8E/7C. *

Amazing documentary from the 1969 Harlem Cultural Festival. I saw this when it was first released last summer, and watched the entire show in one sitting. I've watched it a couple more times since. It's from footage recorded at the event, that sat in a basement for 50 years.

Here are just some of the performers: 
Sly & The Family Stone
Gladys Knight & The Pips
B.B. King
The 5th Dimension
Nina Simone
The Chambers Brothers
The Edwin Hawkins Singers
The Staple Singers

It's won every major award it's been nominated for, so far. Oscars & Grammys still to come...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
From the wiki entry...

_*Summer of Soul (...Or, When the Revolution Could Not Be Televised)*_ is a 2021 American documentary film directed by Ahmir "Questlove" Thompson about the 1969 Harlem Cultural Festival.

The film had its world premiere at the 2021 Sundance Film Festival on January 28, 2021 where it won the Grand Jury Prize and Audience Award in the documentary categories. It received a limited theatrical release in the United States on June 25, 2021 before being released theatrically by Searchlight Pictures and via streaming on Hulu.

It received acclaim from critics with praise aimed at the footage restoration and has won numerous accolades. These accolades include a leading and sweeping six awards at the 6th Critics' Choice Documentary Awards, including Best Documentary Feature. It was also nominated for the Grammy Award for Best Music Film at the 64th Annual Grammy Awards and the Academy Award for Best Documentary Feature at the 94th Academy Awards.


.


----------



## Allanon

*The Man Who Fell To Earth* - April 24 - Showtime


> Follows a new alien character who arrives on Earth at a turning point in human evolution and must confront his own past to determine our future. Starring Chiwetel Ejiofor and Naomie Harris.


----------



## Craigbob

Allanon said:


> *The Man Who Fell To Earth* - April 24 - Showtime


Looks interesting, but I can't tell if it's a reboot/reimaging of the 1970's David Bowie movie, or a continuation/sequel of it. Or it might be a better adaptation of the original Walter Tevis novel.


----------



## Allanon

Craigbob said:


> Looks interesting, but I can't tell if it's a reboot/reimaging of the 1970's David Bowie movie, or a continuation/sequel of it. Or it might be a better adaptation of the original Walter Tevis novel.


It sounds like a continuation, the Showtime webpage states it's based on the book and movie but follows a new alien character.


----------



## wmcbrine

Allanon said:


> It sounds like a continuation, the Showtime webpage states it's based on the book and movie but follows a new alien character.


It does look interesting, but I'm bothered by the presumption of somebody else writing a sequel.

Anthea ought to be already dead by now anyway.


----------



## series5orpremier

*The Larry David Story*, Tuesday March 1, *HBO*


----------



## madscientist

Part II: _The Jewish Fountainhead_ ... I mean, you just can't get better than that. The guy is definitely a comedy genius.


----------



## Tony_T

Well, this is a disappointment:

HBO wrote, “Instead, Larry has decided he wants to do it in front of an audience” — “it” apparently being the career-spanning interview featured in the documentary. Puck reports that the Seinfeld writer “didn’t love” the finished doc, which has “been shelved indefinitely” in its current state.









Larry David Curbs HBO Documentary on His Life


He reportedly “didn’t love” The Larry David Story, which was set to premiere Tuesday night.




www.vulture.com


----------



## Tony_T

Reno 911 Defunded (Roku Channel), new series


----------



## Anubys

Tony_T said:


> Well, this is a disappointment:
> 
> HBO wrote, “Instead, Larry has decided he wants to do it in front of an audience” — “it” apparently being the career-spanning interview featured in the documentary. Puck reports that the Seinfeld writer “didn’t love” the finished doc, which has “been shelved indefinitely” in its current state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry David Curbs HBO Documentary on His Life
> 
> 
> He reportedly “didn’t love” The Larry David Story, which was set to premiere Tuesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vulture.com


That explains why I couldn't find it yesterday. How can something like this happen this late?!


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> Hulu, March 3rd


Streaming on Hulu now.


----------



## gchance

Tony_T said:


> Reno 911 Defunded (Roku Channel), new series


I love it, it's like the show that wouldn't die.  I'm about halfway through this run of shows, and it's as funny as it's ever been.


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


>


I tried to watch it, and barely got halfway through the first episode.

Definitely not my thing. I suspect it will be other people's thing, though. It's amazing how many truly terrible shows are enormously popular.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Tony_T said:


>


Good to hear Heart in there anyway. Can't remember if I bought that album new on vinyl or cassette...


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> Hulu, March 3rd


Just watched the first 3 episodes. It’s ok, not great. If anyone is interested in this, best to watch the 2019 HBO Documentary “The Inventor” first


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I tried to watch it, and barely got halfway through the first episode.
> 
> Definitely not my thing. I suspect it will be other people's thing, though. It's amazing how many truly terrible shows are enormously popular.


I mean I'm required to watch this because it stars Rhys Darby so I hope you are wrong...... even though our tastes are usually in alignment.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

photoshopgrl said:


> I mean I'm required to watch this because it stars Rhys Darby so I hope you are wrong...... even though our tastes are usually in alignment.


Well, for the most part I'm not a sitcom guy, so if you're at all into sitcoms you can probably disregard my opinion...*



(Not that not being into sitcoms should bar you from disregarding my opinions! )


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

‘Walking Dead’ Maggie and Negan Spinoff ‘Isle of the Dead’ Set at AMC


“The Walking Dead” continues to live on at AMC, with the network greenlighting a spinoff centered on Maggie and Negan. Both Lauren Cohan and Jeffrey Dean Morgan will return for the spin…




variety.com





I guess it's not going to fade quietly into the night...


----------



## gchance

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ‘Walking Dead’ Maggie and Negan Spinoff ‘Isle of the Dead’ Set at AMC
> 
> 
> “The Walking Dead” continues to live on at AMC, with the network greenlighting a spinoff centered on Maggie and Negan. Both Lauren Cohan and Jeffrey Dean Morgan will return for the spin…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's not going to fade quietly into the night...


Did you expect it to? They've made it pretty clear that while The Walking Dead (the tv show) is going away, The Walking Dead Universe (the various shows) will be alive and well.


----------



## Tony_T

She didn’t kill him yet? (Is that what the spin-off will be about?)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gchance said:


> Did you expect it to? They've made it pretty clear that while The Walking Dead (the tv show) is going away, The Walking Dead Universe (the various shows) will be alive and well.


Well, it seems to be waning overall. Nobody got too excited over World, and Fear has faded so far I keep forgetting it still exists.

It's alive, but I really don't know how "well" it is...I suspect the one and only reason it keeps dragging on is because although it is all doing very very poorly by classic Walking Dead standards (its ratings are about an eighth of what they were at its peak), it's still the best AMC has to offer.


----------



## Hcour

Oh em gee! They're giving Negan his own series?! He's one of the main reasons I stopped watching the damn show in the first place. I'll fer shure take a pass on this spinoff.


----------



## zalusky

Hcour said:


> Oh em gee! They're giving Negan his own series?! He's one of the main reasons I stopped watching the damn show in the first place. I'll fer shure take a pass on this spinoff.


Sort of the same here after the infamous Glenn episode I was just disgusted and walked away. Part of me wished they had some flash forwards with some hope in them.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

zalusky said:


> Sort of the same here after the infamous Glenn episode I was just disgusted and walked away. Part of me wished they had some flash forwards with some hope in them.


There's a comic book called Crossover, which is kind of a meta-commentary about comics...actual comic book characters suddenly appear en masse in an American city. There's been a subplot about comic book writers being murdered, and in last week's issue Walking Dead writer Robert Kirkman is the latest victim (and for the first time the killer is revealed...it's Negan!). Kirkman himself wrote that sequence, and after the killer very brutally murders Kirkman, he says "That's for what you f***ing made me do to Glenn, you prick." 

[Spoilers are for the comic book, so if you have no intention of ever reading, or already have, read away!]


----------



## Beryl

Hcour said:


> Oh em gee! They're giving Negan his own series?! He's one of the main reasons I stopped watching the damn show in the first place. I'll fer shure take a pass on this spinoff.


I almost gave up completely. If they chopped out half of the episodes, the points would have been effectively made, IMO. This is one of my main complains about US series. The Brits know how to get it done fewer episodes. 

That said, the last couple of episodes of TWD were really good — something I’ve not said in a couple of years.


----------



## Tony_T

This one looks weird.


----------



## Tony_T

Just started watching this, pretty good


----------



## Generic




----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


> This one looks weird.


What in the......


----------



## Allanon

*That Dirty Black Bag* - March 10 - AMC+


> A raw, epic and romantic spaghetti western series about the dark side of the Far West. The story describes the eight-day clash between Arthur McCoy an incorruptible sheriff with a troubled past, and Red Bill, an infamous, solitary bounty hunter known for decapitating his victims and stuffing their heads into a dirty black bag, because, as he puts it, “Heads weigh less than bodies.”


----------



## Tony_T




----------



## andyw715

Generic said:


>


Inquisitors!


----------



## Allanon

*Bosch: Legacy* - May 6 - IMDb TV


> Bosch embarks on the next chapter of his career and finds himself working with his one-time enemy, Honey Chandler.


----------



## Allanon

*DMZ *- March 17 - HBO Max


> A civil war breaks out in a futuristic America and Manhattan becomes a demilitarized zone.


----------



## Tony_T

April 25th


----------



## Hcour

Tony_T said:


> April 25th


David Simon is one of the producers/writers. Count moi in.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


> April 25th


That looks amazing


----------



## Allanon

*Halo The Series* - March 24 - Paramount+


> Dramatizing an epic 26th-century conflict between humanity and an alien threat known as the Covenant, Halo the series will weave deeply drawn personal stories with action, adventure and a richly imagined vision of the future. Nobody can save humanity alone-not even the Master Chief.


----------



## Tony_T

Another show with the The Office / Modern Family “interview” trope

Aya Cash and Sean Willam Scott are ok in this, otherwise not liking it…


----------



## gchance

Tony_T said:


> Another show with the The Office / Modern Family “interview” trope
> 
> Aya Cash and Sean Willam Scott are ok in this, otherwise not liking it…


I saw a FB ad for it the other day and thought, what's a Flatch? Then I saw a different promo, this show does not appeal to me AT ALL.


----------



## TonyD79

gchance said:


> I saw a FB ad for it the other day and thought, what's a Flatch? Then I saw a different promo, this show does not appeal to me AT ALL.


Would like it a while lot more if it weren’t centered on the two delinquents and more ensemble.


----------



## astrohip

*Fast & Furious Presents Law & Order: Chicago: Live! *

Looking for a hit to drive subscriber numbers for its struggling streaming service, NBCUniversal has decided to go all-in by combining its most successful franchises into one Lorne Michaels-produced live musical crime sitcom, taking place within the Manimal Cinematic Universe and set in a new Chicago location of Jurassic Park. Maya Rudolph stars alongside Peaky, a sentient version of the NBC logo. Premieres April 1, on Peacock.


----------



## Tony_T

astrohip said:


> *Fast & Furious Presents Law & Order: Chicago: Live! *
> 
> Looking for a hit to drive subscriber numbers for its struggling streaming service, NBCUniversal has decided to go all-in by combining its most successful franchises into one Lorne Michaels-produced *live musical crime sitcom*, taking place within the Manimal Cinematic Universe and set in a new Chicago location of Jurassic Park. Maya Rudolph stars alongside Peaky, a sentient version of the NBC logo. Premieres April 1, on Peacock.


Cop Rock?? 😏


----------



## Worf

Well, as a Halo fan, what I'm hearing is putting all the red flags, including things like "silver timeline" (aka, non-canon), the writers purposely did not play the game, and well, Chief pops the lid off, just because. It sounds like a disaster.

Edit: Oh yeah, a Chevy Tahoe figures prominently as well.

But hey, maybe it makes good TV, and maybe it's appealing to those who know nothing about the game.


----------



## eddyj

Worf said:


> But hey, maybe it makes good TV, and maybe it's appealing to those who know nothing about the game.


Never played the game, and always wondered why this Master Chef was so important. I mean, I like food and all, but in a shoot-them-up game? Maybe the show will explain it!


----------



## Allanon

*Slow Horses* - April 1 - Apple TV+


> Slow Horses follows a team of British intelligence agents who serve in a dumping ground department of MI5 – Slough House. Oldman stars as Jackson Lamb, the brilliant but irascible leader of the spies who end up in Slough House due to their career-ending mistakes.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Allanon said:


> *Slow Horses* - April 1 - Apple TV+


Gary Oldman and Jack Lowden. I'm in.


----------



## NorthAlabama

hillsong: a mega church exposed - discovery+


> dive into the alleged exploitation, abuse and cover-ups at the star-studded hillsong megachurch founded by brian houston. hear from insiders, megachurch experts and a woman whose affair with senior pastor carl lentz led to his downfall.


----------



## Tony_T

I like Pete Holmes Standup, and his HBO Series “Crashing” was good, but this looks like the typical “bad” CBS sitcom (but I’ll give it a try)
Thursday


----------



## astrohip

Tony_T said:


> this looks like the typical “bad” CBS sitcom (but I’ll give it a try)


I'm required by old people law to at least try every CBS sitcom.

This makes me wanna go bowling. I used to have my own ball, it was iridescent/psychedelic green-ish. Yes, it was 1967 (middle school bowling team).


----------



## Tony_T

In ‘How We Roll,’ Pete Holmes Looks to Bowl Over Mainstream America


After years in stand-up and on premium cable, the wholesome and deeply spiritual comedian has a feel-good sitcom on CBS. All is right with the universe.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## The Spud

Coming April 28 on Paramount+



> Paramount Plus has released the official trailer for “The Offer,” the upcoming drama miniseries that chronicles the making of “The Godfather.”
> Set in the early 1970s, “The Offer” stars Miles Teller as Albert S. Ruddy, who is hired as the producer for the film adaptation of the best-selling novel “The Godfather,” written by Mario Puzo (played by Patrick Gallo).


----------



## photoshopgrl

Finally something deserving of RIbisi's talent! I'm in!


----------



## Anubys

photoshopgrl said:


> Finally something deserving of RIbisi's talent! I'm in!


Did you watch Sneaky Pete on Prime?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Can I make a request for this thread? Posting trailers is fine, but can we also post a title and short description of the show for those that don't want to have to watch the video to see what the show is?


----------



## photoshopgrl

Anubys said:


> Did you watch Sneaky Pete on Prime?


Oh yes. I was thrilled with him in that too but the second season just kind of lost me a bit on the plot. I honestly don't even really remember much about it now.


----------



## Tony_T

‘House Of The Dragon’ Gets Premiere Date: ‘Game Of Thrones’ Prequel To Debut This August On HBO


The wait for the much-anticipated prequel is almost over: HBO has announced the debut date for the Game of Thrones prequel from George R.R. Martin, Ryan Condal and Miguel Sapochnik. It will premier…




deadline.com




…Aug. 21


----------



## Bruce24

Tony_T said:


> ‘House Of The Dragon’ Gets Premiere Date: ‘Game Of Thrones’ Prequel To Debut This August On HBO
> 
> 
> The wait for the much-anticipated prequel is almost over: HBO has announced the debut date for the Game of Thrones prequel from George R.R. Martin, Ryan Condal and Miguel Sapochnik. It will premier…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …Aug. 21


----------



## photoshopgrl

Bruce24 said:


>












I am beyond excited for this !!!


----------



## andyw715

photoshopgrl said:


> I am beyond excited for this !!!


I haven't read Fire & Blood yet, but knowing the Targaryen legacy, is this going to be an incest-fest?


----------



## Anubys

The mystery I want to be solved is the one about the island where the Targaryians came from; where all the men who get that disease go. I hope this show answers that mystery.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Anubys said:


> The mystery I want to be solved is the one about the island where the Targaryians came from; where all the men who get that disease go. I hope this show answers that mystery.


Presumably the majority of this show will take place in Valyria, but back in the times when it was a thriving place ruled by the Targaryans rather than the virtual leper colony that it was during GoT times.


----------



## photoshopgrl

andyw715 said:


> I haven't read Fire & Blood yet, but knowing the Targaryen legacy, is this going to be an incest-fest?


I honestly don't know. I haven't read any of the books. I think I enjoyed GOT better that way.


----------



## astrohip

DevdogAZ said:


> Presumably the majority of this show will take place in Valyria, but back in the times when it was a thriving place ruled by the Targaryans rather than the virtual leper colony that it was during GoT times.


I vaguely recall the Targaryens were one of the minor houses on Valyria, and left well before the Doom. I think they moved (lock, stock & dragons) to Dragonstone, which then led to their "interactions" with Westeros.


----------



## astrohip

andyw715 said:


> I haven't read Fire & Blood yet, but knowing the Targaryen legacy, is this going to be an incest-fest?


I've had it sitting on my bedside dresser for a year now. I guess I need to get started... 🙄


----------



## Hcour

Don't if this has been posted yet. I'll wait and binge it. Elle Fanning is one of favorite actors these days, she's so talented, like her older sister.









The Girl from Plainville (TV Mini Series 2022) - IMDb


The Girl from Plainville: Created by Liz Hannah, Patrick Macmanus. With Elle Fanning, Chloë Sevigny, Cara Buono, Colton Ryan. Inspired by the true story of Michelle Carter's unprecedented "texting-suicide" case. Explores Carter's relationship with Conrad Roy III and the events that led to his...




www.imdb.com


----------



## Tony_T

April 28th


----------



## David Platt

Tony_T said:


> April 28th


Really looking forward to this one, though I have some concerns about deviating too far from the source material. At least from the trailer, it looks like they're ignoring half of the book.


----------



## Tony_T

Streaming now, Amazon Prime Video

NYT: Stephen Merchant Is an Unsmooth Criminal


----------



## Tony_T

Watched the 1st episode last night, it’s pretty good.
Only 6 (typical British) 1 hr episodes.


----------



## innocentfreak

Harry Wild starts 4/4/2022 on Acorn TV



> Emmy-winning actress Jane Seymour stars as Harriet “Harry” Wild, a recently retired English professor who finds herself at a crossroads after she is the victim of a mugging and agrees to recover in the home of her son, a police detective. Once under his roof, Harry starts to interfere in her son's murder investigation, noticing similarities to an obscure play. When her path crosses with her mugger, Fergus Reid (Rohan Nedd, Whitstable Pearl), rather than turn him in, Harry enlists him as her sidekick and they set off to catch the killer. Irish mystery thriller Harry Wild premieres April 4th.


----------



## innocentfreak

Benjamin Franklin starts 4/4/2022 on PBS



> Ken Burns's four-hour documentary, "Benjamin Franklin," explores the revolutionary life of one of the 18th century's most consequential and compelling personalities, whose work and words unlocked the mystery of electricity and helped create the United States. "Write things worth reading," he said in "Poor Richard's Almanack," "or do things worth the writing." Benjamin Franklin did both. Premieres Monday, April 4 at 8/7c.


----------



## innocentfreak

The Invisible Pilot starts 4/4/2022 on HBO



> From Executive Producer Adam McKay, The Invisible Pilot is a three-part documentary series by Emmy-winning filmmakers Phil Lott and Ari Mark about a labyrinthine story that begins in Hazen, Arkansas and ends in one of the biggest political scandals of our time. The series tells the tale of Gary Betzner, a charismatic, daredevil husband and father who unexpectedly jumped off a bridge in 1977, despite a seemingly happy home life and a lucrative career as a pilot. His small-town Arkansas community searches for his body in vain while family and friends seek answers. Years later, a mysterious story emerges involving hypnosis, secret identities and a double life of dangerous missions and law-breaking. And that’s just the beginning.


----------



## innocentfreak

Jimmy Saville: A British Horror Story starts 4/6/2022 on Netflix



> Jimmy Savile was one of the United Kingdom’s most beloved TV personalities. Shortly after his death in 2011, an investigation prompted more than 450 horrific allegations of sexual assault and abuse, with victims as young as 5. The documentary examines, through extensive archive footage, the evil within Jimmy and delves into how he managed to fool an entire nation for four decades.


----------



## innocentfreak

Would I lie to You starts 4/9/22 on CW



> In the series premiere of The CW's newest reality series WOULD I LIE TO YOU?, host Aasif Mandvi encourages opposing teams, led by captains Matt Walsh and Sabrina Jalees, to weave elaborate and hysterical tales leaving everyone to decide...is it the truth, or is it a lie? Guest starring Dulcé Sloan, Hannah Pilkes, Richard Kind, and Santino Fontana (#110). Every episode of WOULD I LIE TO YOU? will be available to stream on The CW App and CWTV.com the day after broadcast for free and without a subscription, log-in or authentication required. Original airdate 4/9/2022.







For those who haven't seen the UK version


----------



## Hcour

*Gaslit - 4/24/22 on Starz*

I'd watch a series with Sean Penn doing his laundry so I'll definitely be binging this one. I still remember the Watergate scandal vividly, this should be an interesting take on it.









Gaslit (TV Mini Series 2022) - IMDb


Gaslit: Created by Robbie Pickering. With Julia Roberts, Sean Penn, Dan Stevens, Betty Gilpin. A modern take on the 1970s political Watergate scandal centering on untold stories and forgotten characters of the time.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Steveknj

innocentfreak said:


> Benjamin Franklin starts 4/4/2022 on PBS


Really looking forward to this. I'm sure Burns will give us a fair look at one of the most celebrated and enigmatic historical figures in American history.


----------



## Steveknj

innocentfreak said:


> Would I lie to You starts 4/9/22 on CW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who haven't seen the UK version


This could be interesting. Might have to give this a look.


----------



## Steveknj

Hcour said:


> *Gaslit - 4/24/22 on Starz*
> 
> I'd watch a series with Sean Penn doing his laundry so I'll definitely be binging this one. I still remember the Watergate scandal vividly, this should be an interesting take on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaslit (TV Mini Series 2022) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Gaslit: Created by Robbie Pickering. With Julia Roberts, Sean Penn, Dan Stevens, Betty Gilpin. A modern take on the 1970s political Watergate scandal centering on untold stories and forgotten characters of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com


Might have to see if there's a deal on Starz subscription somewhere. I'm a big fan of the whole Watergate story and this would definitely interest me.


----------



## gchance

innocentfreak said:


> Would I lie to You starts 4/9/22 on CW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who haven't seen the UK version


Looks like a modernized To Tell The Truth... I'll watch for sure.


----------



## innocentfreak

gchance said:


> Looks like a modernized To Tell The Truth... I'll watch for sure.


It is somewhat. ABC already rebooted To Tell the Truth. The difference, at least based on the UK version, is the stories tend to be told by the celebrity guests. Sometimes they have to draw a card to then tell the story and other times like the special guest they each have to say how they know so the other side can pick one person to focus on. Some of the UK stories are absolutely hysterical, but of course the guests will absolutely determine it.


----------



## gchance

innocentfreak said:


> It is somewhat. ABC already rebooted To Tell the Truth. The difference, at least based on the UK version, is the stories tend to be told by the celebrity guests. Sometimes they have to draw a card to then tell the story and other times like the special guest they each have to say how they know so the other side can pick one person to focus on. Some of the UK stories are absolutely hysterical, but of course the guests will absolutely determine it.


It's probably like any shows of this nature where some celebrities would be MUCH better than others to have on the show, and over time they become more selective. Some people are natural storytellers and take really well to things like this. I like to think I'd excel at it, but who knows.


----------



## innocentfreak

gchance said:


> It's probably like any shows of this nature where some celebrities would be MUCH better than others to have on the show, and over time they become more selective. Some people are natural storytellers and take really well to things like this. I like to think I'd excel at it, but who knows.


True. To Tell the Truth always seemed to more 20 questions and less people telling story though.


----------



## Tony_T

April 17th


----------



## Bruce24




----------



## KungFuCow

gchance said:


> I saw a FB ad for it the other day and thought, what's a Flatch? Then I saw a different promo, this show does not appeal to me AT ALL.


I LOVE this show. Its hilarious. Ive even watched the British version.

The US version has a much farther-reaching universe than the British version and seems to have an extra layer of cringe.

We've watched all 7 episodes on Hulu (at least 3 times) and am just waiting for the other three.


----------



## Tony_T

May 31st, Hulu


----------



## series5orpremier

*Welcome Home, Nikki Glaser?*, May 1, *E!*


----------



## Tony_T

Yellowstone meets La Brea


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> Yellowstone meets La Brea


I watched the premiere...very strange show (and I mean that in a good way). Kind of a slow burn, though, if you're not into that sort of thing.


----------



## Tony_T

It gets better at the very end of e2. I was ready to bail until then.


----------



## Tony_T

May 5th


----------



## Steveknj

Tony_T said:


> May 5th


I love Toni Collette, but I'm so tired of these true crime dramas that I'll probably pass on this. Maybe it's just the mood I'm in, with covid and wars and the economy but I want something escapist and light.


----------



## Beryl

Tony_T said:


> Yellowstone meets La Brea


Noooooo. I bailed after a few episodes of La Brea but I kind of see your point. 


Rob Helmerichs said:


> I watched the premiere...very strange show (and I mean that in a good way). Kind of a slow burn, though, if you're not into that sort of thing.


I felt the same. The 3rd episode dropped and I’m still in.


----------



## innocentfreak

Gaslit starts 4/24/2022 on Starz



> Gaslit is a modern take on Watergate that focuses on the untold stories and forgotten characters of the scandal – from Nixon’s bumbling and opportunistic subordinates to the deranged zealots aiding and abetting their crimes to the tragic whistleblowers who would eventually bring the whole rotten enterprise crashing down. The story will center on Martha Mitchell, played by Julia Roberts. A big personality with an even bigger mouth. Martha is a celebrity Arkansan socialite and wife to Nixon’s loyal Attorney General, John Mitchell, played by Sean Penn. Despite her party affiliation, she’s the first person to publicly sound the alarm on Nixon’s involvement in Watergate, causing both the Presidency and her personal life to unravel.


----------



## innocentfreak

Man who Fell to Earth starts 4/24/2022 on Showtime



> An alien (Chiwetel Ejiofor) arrives on earth with a mission: to learn to become human and find the one woman (Naomie Harris) who can help save his species. Together they discover that in order to save his world, they must first save ours. Starring Chiwetel Ejiofor and Naomie Harris. Watch the series premiere on April 24 on SHOWTIME.


----------



## innocentfreak

The Baby starts 4/24/2022 on HBO Max



> The new limited series blends horror and comedy in a surrealist study on motherhood. When a controlling baby with violent powers mysteriously lands in Natasha’s lap, she must figure out how to wrestle her life back: She doesn’t want a baby. The baby wants her. The Baby premieres April 24th on HBO Max.


----------



## innocentfreak

We Own This City starts 4/25/2022 on HBO



> Based on the book by Baltimore Sun reporter Justin Fenton, WE OWN THIS CITY chronicles the rise and fall of the Baltimore Police Department's Gun Trace Task Force and the corruption and moral collapse that befell an American city in which the policies of drug prohibition and mass arrest were championed at the expense of actual police work.


----------



## innocentfreak

Gentleman Jack season 2 starts 4/25/2022 on HBO. Season 1 aired back in 2019. 



> Yorkshire, 1834. All eyes are on Anne Lister and Ann Walker as they set up home together at Shibden Hall as wife and wife, determined to combine their estates and become a power couple. Anne Lister's entrepreneurial spirit frightens the locals as much as her unconventional love life and, with Halifax on the brink of revolution, her refusal to keep a low profile becomes provocative and dangerous.


----------



## innocentfreak

Billy the Kid starts 4/24/2022 on Epix



> Written by Michael Hirst, this series is an epic romantic adventure based on the life of famous American outlaw Billy the Kid, also known as William H. Bonney — from his humble Irish roots, to his early days as a cowboy and gunslinger in the American frontier, to his pivotal role in the Lincoln County War and beyond.


----------



## innocentfreak

The Offer starts 4/28/2022 on Paramount Plus



> THE OFFER is based on Oscar-winning producer Albert S. Ruddy's extraordinary, never-revealed experiences of making "The Godfather." The series stars Miles Teller as Albert S. Ruddy, Matthew Goode as Robert Evans, Juno Temple as Bettye McCartt, Giovanni Ribisi as Joe Colombo, Dan Fogler as Francis Ford Coppola, Burn Gorman as Charles Bluhdorn and Colin Hanks as Barry Lapidus.


----------



## innocentfreak

Shining Girls starts 4/29/2022 on Apple TV



> Based on Lauren Beukes’ best-selling novel, Shining Girls follows Kirby Mazrachi (Moss) as a Chicago newspaper archivist whose journalistic ambitions were put on hold after enduring a traumatic assault.Years after a brutal attack left her in a constantly shifting reality, Kirby Mazrachi learns that a recent murder is linked to her assault. She teams with veteran reporter Dan Velazquez (played by Wagner Moura) to understand her ever-changing present—and confront her past. In addition to Moss and Moura, the gripping drama stars Phillipa Soo with Amy Brenneman and Jamie Bell rounding out the ensemble cast.


----------



## innocentfreak

Ten Percent starts 4/29/2022 on Sundance Now



> Based on the original series Call My Agent! with Prasanna Puwanarajah, Maggie Steed, Jack Davenport and Lydia Leonard at the helm, dive into the world of a London talent agency where agents are desperate to keep their clients happy, especially after the sudden death of their founder. Watch Ten Percent on Prime Video.


----------



## photoshopgrl

innocentfreak said:


> Ten Percent starts 4/29/2022 on Sundance Now


Also on Prime Video


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

photoshopgrl said:


> Also on Prime Video


Only in the UK. Here, it's Sundance Now and AMC+.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Only in the UK. Here, it's Sundance Now and AMC+.


TV Maze lied to me for the first time ever. It says Amazon Prime and nothing else. At least it's on AMC+ then.


----------



## series5orpremier

*Spring Awakening: Those You've Known*, May 3rd, *HBO*


----------



## osu1991

Signora Volpe - AcornTV

After years as an MI6 operative, Sylvia winds up in a village in Umbria visiting her sister Isabel and becomes involved in a murder investigation.


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> *Spring Awakening: Those You've Known*, May 3rd, *HBO*


Never heard of it, so not sure I get why it would be special or why I would care about. But it does look like it could be interesting. And boy does Tom Hulce look different!


----------



## series5orpremier

It was the "it" Broadway musical in 2007, kind of like Hamilton was in 2016. Depressing subject matter but a catchy folk/rock soundtrack written by Duncan Sheik. So HBO has an audience for it, even talk of a movie adaptation. I didn't know the producer was in Animal House.

It won 8 Tonys including Best Musical out of 11 nominations and launched the stardom of Lea Michele (Glee, Scream Queens), Jonathan Groff (Frozen movies, Glee, the original cast of Hamilton, Matrix Resurrections), and Skylar Astin (Pitch Perfect, Glee, Crazy Ex-Girlfriend, Zoe's Extraordinary Playlist).


----------



## Steveknj

series5orpremier said:


> It was the "it" Broadway musical in 2007, kind of like Hamilton was in 2016. Depressing subject matter but a catchy folk/rock soundtrack written by Duncan Sheik. So HBO has an audience for it, even talk of a movie adaptation. I didn't know the producer was in Animal House.
> 
> It won 8 Tonys including Best Musical out of 11 nominations and launched the stardom of Lea Michele (Glee, Scream Queens), Jonathan Groff (Frozen movies, Glee, the original cast of Hamilton, Matrix Resurrections), and Skylar Astin (Pitch Perfect, Glee, Crazy Ex-Girlfriend, Zoe's Extraordinary Playlist).


I guess it shows how much I keep up with Broadway!! And I live close to Broadway, so I think I should have heard of it, even from just TV ads, but I never heard of it at all. Strange. If you are referring to Tom Hulce (he's famous for playing Mozart in Amadeus), yes, he was Pinto in Animal House, one of the new pledges, and his famous scene was sleeping with the mayor's daughter, who was only 13. His was a fairly major role.


----------



## scooterboy

Steveknj said:


> If you are referring to Tom Hulce (he's famous for playing Mozart in Amadeus), yes, he was Pinto in Animal House, one of the new pledges, and his famous scene was *NOT* sleeping with the mayor's daughter, who was only 13. His was a fairly major role.


FYP!


----------



## That Don Guy

series5orpremier said:


> It was the "it" Broadway musical in 2007, kind of like Hamilton was in 2016. Depressing subject matter but a catchy folk/rock soundtrack written by Duncan Sheik. So HBO has an audience for it, even talk of a movie adaptation. I didn't know the producer was in Animal House.
> 
> It won 8 Tonys including Best Musical out of 11 nominations and launched the stardom of Lea Michele (Glee, Scream Queens), Jonathan Groff (Frozen movies, Glee, the original cast of Hamilton, Matrix Resurrections), and Skylar Astin (Pitch Perfect, Glee, Crazy Ex-Girlfriend, Zoe's Extraordinary Playlist).


It was also heavily involved in NBC's one-season series _Rise_, about a high school's theater program (the new drama teacher wanted to perform it, and most of the series involved the political problems involved, including whether or not to leave in the same-sex kiss).


----------



## innocentfreak

Watched some of it and I had only heard about it from Rise. I find these documentaries annoying sometimes. There is no way that I have found to watch the original as someone who hasn't seen it. It doesn't seem to be a filmed musical/play. There also doesn't seem to be any way to watch the one night reunion. Sure the documentary shows clips, but not being familiar with the material lowers my interest.


----------



## gchance

Steveknj said:


> Never heard of it, so not sure I get why it would be special or why I would care about. But it does look like it could be interesting. And boy does Tom Hulce look different!


I never would have recognized him had his name not been under his face! His voice is the same though.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

A wild, manic giggle might have given him away...


----------



## Allanon

*Night Sky* - May 20 - Amazon Prime Video 


> Follows Franklin and Irene York, a couple who years ago discovered a chamber buried in their backyard which inexplicably leads to a strange, deserted planet.


----------



## Tony_T

I watched Outer Range because of Brolin, now Amazon is going to suck me into another hole because of J. K. Simmons 😁


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> I watched Outer Range because of Brolin, now Amazon is going to suck me into another hole because of J. K. Simmons 😁


Eh, Brolin. I remember when he could kill half the universe with a snap of his fingers. Now he can barely hang onto a ranch in Wyoming. How the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Tony_T

Wyoming is not a country for an old man 😁


----------



## TonyD79

Tony_T said:


> Wyoming is not a country for an old man


Maybe he just doesn’t have the “stones”


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> Wyoming is not a country for an old man 😁


What do you mean, "old man"?!? He's younger than I am! How can HE be an old man when I'm still so young?


----------



## EWiser

Will watch J. K. after watching him on Counterpart.


----------



## Anubys

EWiser said:


> Will watch J. K. after watching him on Counterpart.


Have you heard of Oz? that's the first I heard of him...


----------



## Craigbob

Anubys said:


> Have you heard of Oz? that's the first I heard of him...


I first came across J.K. Simmons on the original run of Law and Order Where he played a shrink named Dr. Emil Skoda. he appeared in 45 episodes from 1994-2010.


----------



## Bruce24

Craigbob said:


> I first came across J.K. Simmons on the original run of Law and Order Where he played a shrink named Dr. Emil Skoda. he appeared in 45 episodes from 1994-2010.


While I might have seen on some TV show before hand, the first of his roles I remember was J. Jonah Jameson in the early 2000's Spiderman.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Anubys said:


> Have you heard of Oz? that's the first I heard of him...


Same. Such a fantastically disturbing show.


----------



## Tony_T

Oz was the 1st time I saw him also. For such a great actor I wish he didn’t do those insurance commercials. Not that I mind him doing commercials, its just the insurance ones that rub me the wrong way.


----------



## Steveknj

Tony_T said:


> Oz was the 1st time I saw him also. For such a great actor I wish he didn’t do those insurance commercials. Not that I mind him doing commercials, its just the insurance ones that rub me the wrong way.


I actually find his Farmer's commercials the most entertaining of the insurance ads, and some are downright awful (I'm speaking of you, Liberty Mutual Emu commercials). At least some of those are funny. But I get that. Considering the commercials mega stars have made over the years, JK in those commercials is just a way for him to make money. Can't begrudge him that.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I first became aware of J.K. Simmons when he starred in "Growing Up Fisher" about a blind lawyer. He was very good in that and it's a shame it didn't last.

He's also Yellow M&M.


----------



## Steveknj

HarleyRandom said:


> I first became aware of J.K. Simmons when he starred in "Growing Up Fisher" about a blind lawyer. He was very good in that and it's a shame it didn't last.
> 
> He's also Yellow M&M.


I remember that show and we liked it. But I remember him before that show, from just random character actor parts I'd seen him in. I never watched Oz, do I didn't know him from there.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> I first became aware of J.K. Simmons when he starred in "Growing Up Fisher" about a blind lawyer. He was very good in that and it's a shame it didn't last.


I liked that show, brief as it was. Another attempt to mainstream Jenna Elfman.

It's gotta be weird to have your first series be a hit, and never have another one. She's a good actress, I've always liked her. And she's been in a fair amount of films & TV. But she never found another vehicle for her strengths like Dharma & Greg.


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> I liked that show, brief as it was. Another attempt to mainstream Jenna Elfman.
> 
> It's gotta be weird to have your first series be a hit, and never have another one. She's a good actress, I've always liked her. And she's been in a fair amount of films & TV. But she never found another vehicle for her strengths like Dharma & Greg.


She has been on Fear the Walking Dead for the past 5 years, although that show has a large ensemble cast.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Bruce24 said:


> She has been on Fear the Walking Dead for the past 5 years, although that show has a large ensemble cast.


And she's quite good there...but not in a way that really stands out.

I suspect Dharma & Greg was just a serendipitous mix of actor and character, that elevated her above her natural level.


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> I liked that show, brief as it was. Another attempt to mainstream Jenna Elfman.
> 
> It's gotta be weird to have your first series be a hit, and never have another one. She's a good actress, I've always liked her. And she's been in a fair amount of films & TV. But she never found another vehicle for her strengths like Dharma & Greg.


I forgot she was on it. I watched every one of the shows she tried. That's how much I liked her. That includes "Imaginary Mary", which I really enjoyed. Meanwhile, Greg had the one show and it was a hit, but then he got in trouble and got kicked off it. I don't watch that type of show.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Bruce24 said:


> She has been on Fear the Walking Dead for the past 5 years, although that show has a large ensemble cast.


Didn't know that, but I would never watch a show like that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

HarleyRandom said:


> Didn't know that, but I would never watch a show like that.


So...NOT every one of the shows she tried.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So...NOT every one of the shows she tried.


Because I was unaware at the time she had done that one.

Also, I would have to pay extra for it.


----------



## innocentfreak

Conversations with Friends starts 5/15 on Hulu



> Some relationships can't be defined. Watch the trailer for Conversations with Friends, featuring an original song "Sidelines" from Phoebe Bridgers created for the series. Conversations with Friends premieres May 15, 2022. From the award-winning team behind Normal People, Conversations with Friends follows Frances (Alison Oliver), a 21 year old college student, as she navigates a series of relationships that force her to confront her own vulnerabilities for the first time. Also starring Joe Alwyn, Sasha Lane, and Jemima Kirke. Conversations with Friends is produced by Element Pictures and will be available on Hulu in the United States and on BBC Three in the United Kingdom.


----------



## innocentfreak

Black Gold starts 5/17 on Paramount Plus



> BLACK GOLD is the story of the coverup of the century - of the boss atop a trillion-dollar industry who discovered a shocking truth 40 years ago, created a black ops conspiracy to hide the evidence, and would stop at nothing to keep the money flowing, as the world burned.


----------



## innocentfreak

Angelyne starts 5/19 on Peacock



> ANGELYNE, Peacock’s limited series about fame, identity, survival, billboards, Corvettes, lingerie, men, women, women teasing men, men obsessed with women, West Hollywood, crystals, UFOs, and most importantly of all, the self-proclaimed Rorschach test in pink, glow-in-the-dark queen of the universe, Angelyne, starring Emmy Rossum.


----------



## astrohip

innocentfreak said:


> Black Gold starts 5/17 on Paramount Plus


Is this a Beverly Hillbillies reboot?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Cracow Monsters, now available on Netflix.



> A young woman haunted by her past joins a mysterious professor and his group of gifted students who investigate paranormal activity and fight demons.






Think of the X-Men, only Polish, and people with supernatural abilities instead of superpowers and spandex. 

I just watched this, and it is surprisingly good. Bear in mind, though, it requires a fair aount of attention, both because it has a fairly complex plot where early elements pay off later, and because it leans heavily on Polish mythology/folklore which an American audience will have to work a little harder to work out.

(The trailer's in English, but the show's in Polish...and of course only lunatics or evil people will want to watch it dubbed. )


----------



## wmcbrine

astrohip said:


> I liked that show, brief as it was. Another attempt to mainstream Jenna Elfman.
> 
> It's gotta be weird to have your first series be a hit, and never have another one. She's a good actress, I've always liked her. And she's been in a fair amount of films & TV. But she never found another vehicle for her strengths like Dharma & Greg.


That's not her first series. Her first was "Townies", intended as a Molly Ringwald comeback vehicle. It bombed, but it made Jenna Elfman famous. And _that's_ when they gave her her own show.


----------



## photoshopgrl

I'll watch it simply because it's Tatiana


----------



## HarleyRandom

wmcbrine said:


> That's not her first series. Her first was "Townies", intended as a Molly Ringwald comeback vehicle. It bombed, but it made Jenna Elfman famous. And _that's_ when they gave her her own show.


I remember that. I didn't like Jenna in that. And I found out Laren Graham was in it. If it had been a hit, I can't imagine anyone else as Lorelai Gilmore.


----------



## Bruce24

Helen Mirren, Harrison Ford to Star in ‘Yellowstone’ Prequel ‘1932’

"_1932 _introduces a new generation of the Dutton family and will explore the early 20th century when pandemics, historic drought, the end of Prohibition and the Great Depression all plague the Mountain West, and the Duttons who call it home."


----------



## HarleyRandom

From what I can tell "So Help Me Todd" looks good.

So Help Me Todd - CBS Series (tvinsider.com)

I don't feel the same about "Fire Country".

2022 Fall TV Preview — CBS’ ‘Fire Country’ | TVLine


----------



## Steveknj

I'm kind of curious about East New York, only because it's a neighborhood in Brooklyn where my parents grew up in and became downtrodden by the 1970s. Sadly I'm guessing it will just be another CBS crime procedural along with 6 or so other ones they have that are similar. Very few CBS sitcoms. Are we in another downturn with sitcoms again? We had that stretch from the late 2000s until recently where there were a lot of good ones. Next year seems to be few. Didn't NBC have none going into the spring season this past season? Sad, as I still enjoy a good one.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Steveknj said:


> I'm kind of curious about East New York, only because it's a neighborhood in Brooklyn where my parents grew up in and became downtrodden by the 1970s. Sadly I'm guessing it will just be another CBS crime procedural along with 6 or so other ones they have that are similar. Very few CBS sitcoms. Are we in another downturn with sitcoms again? We had that stretch from the late 2000s until recently where there were a lot of good ones. Next year seems to be few. Didn't NBC have none going into the spring season this past season? Sad, as I still enjoy a good one.


Thanks for mentioning that one. Jimmy Smits, Ruben Santiago-Hudson, Olivia Luccardi, and many more. Looks good!


----------



## photoshopgrl

HarleyRandom said:


> From what i can tell "So Help Me Todd" looks good.
> 
> So Help Me Todd - CBS Series (tvinsider.com)
> 
> I don't feel the same about "Fire Country".
> 
> 2022 Fall TV Preview — CBS’ ‘Fire Country’ | TVLine


I'm the opposite. I'll give Fire Country a try based on the trailer and the fact that it has Kevin Alejandro staring in it.

However after watching the trailer, I may have to try So Help Me Todd








Pokemon_Dad said:


> Thanks for mentioning that one. Jimmy Smits, Ruben Santiago-Hudson, Olivia Luccardi, and many more. Looks good!


You had me at Jimmy Smits.


----------



## photoshopgrl

I think this also has potential after seeing the trailer.


----------



## Beryl

photoshopgrl said:


> You had me at Jimmy Smits.


You beat me to that comment.


----------



## Craigbob

photoshopgrl said:


> I think this also has potential after seeing the trailer.


I'll probably watch it, I liked the movie and this looks like an interesting take on it.


----------



## Generic




----------



## Hcour

The Old Man - Starring Jeff Bridges & John Lithgow - Oh boy, I am fer shure looking forward to this one. Two of my favorite great actors in an action-thriller. Premiers 6/16.









The Old Man (TV Series 2022– ) - IMDb


The Old Man: Created by Robert Levine, Jonathan E. Steinberg. With Jeff Bridges, John Lithgow, E.J. Bonilla, Bill Heck. A retired CIA agent is hunted by both the agency he once worked for and his own nightmares, when an unknown man suddenly visits him after nearly three decades.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Tony_T

Hcour said:


> The Old Man - Starring Jeff Bridges & John Lithgow - Oh boy, I am fer shure looking forward to this one. Two of my favorite great actors in an action-thriller. Premiers 6/16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Old Man (TV Series 2022– ) - IMDb
> 
> 
> The Old Man: Created by Robert Levine, Jonathan E. Steinberg. With Jeff Bridges, John Lithgow, E.J. Bonilla, Bill Heck. A retired CIA agent is hunted by both the agency he once worked for and his own nightmares, when an unknown man suddenly visits him after nearly three decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com


*FX




*


----------



## jr461

Tony_T said:


> *FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bridges and Lithgow....say no more, I'm in!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Pistol, now available on FX on Hulu.




I've watched the first three (of six), and it's...good. Really good! I guess I shouldn't be surprised, since Danny Boyle directed it, but I never thought I would find the Sex Pistols this interesting.

And I can't believe the actor who plays the character Maisie Williams plays is Maisie Williams. Her commute is...memorable.


----------



## David Platt

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Pistol, now available on FX on Hulu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched the first three (of six), and it's...good. Really good! I guess I shouldn't be surprised, since Danny Boyle directed it, but I never thought I would find the Sex Pistols this interesting.
> 
> And I can't believe the actor who plays the character Maisie Williams plays is Maisie Williams. Her commute is...memorable.


Oh good-- glad to hear some positive feedback on this. I saw it on my Hulu home screen this morning and was wondering. I've got it added to my list.


----------



## cheesesteak

The first thing I think of when I see the title "Pistol" is Pete Maravich.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

cheesesteak said:


> The first thing I think of when I see the title "Pistol" is Pete Maravich.


OK, Boomer.


----------



## gchance

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And I can't believe the actor who plays the character Maisie Williams plays is Maisie Williams. Her commute is...memorable.


Prosthetic. Realistic, but not hers.


----------



## DevdogAZ

gchance said:


> Prosthetic. Realistic, but not hers.


Haven't seen what you're talking about, but based on context, it's probably similar to Lily James as Pamela Anderson in "Pam and Tommy" or Emmy Rossum in "Angelyne."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> Haven't seen what you're talking about, but based on context, it's probably similar to Lily James as Pamela Anderson in "Pam and Tommy" or Emmy Rossum in "Angelyne."


No, this looked like it was really her. Not exaggerated at all.

(The startling bit was the clear plastic top she was wearing.)


----------



## series5orpremier




----------



## Tony_T

“This changes everything“


----------



## series5orpremier

B & B The Series is being revived later this year on Paramount+.


----------



## gchance

series5orpremier said:


> B & B The Series is being revived later this year on Paramount+.


I dunno about revived, they made a movie, and the existing episodes will be on Paramount+. The big deal here is the episodes will include all the music videos.


----------



## Amnesia

From The Futon Critic:
In addition to the new movie, the full library of over 200 remastered "Beavis and Butt-Head" episodes will stream exclusively on the service, *along with a new series coming later this year*. 

(emphasis mine)


----------



## series5orpremier

I think in this one they're middle-aged men.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478562912113508352


----------



## innocentfreak

Dark Winds starts 6/12 on AMC

Follows Leephorn and Chee, two Navajo police officers in the 1970s Southwest that are forced to challenge their own spiritual beliefs when they search for clues in a double murder case. Starring: Zahn McClarnon, Kiowa Gordon, Jessica Matten, Noah Emmerich


----------



## innocentfreak

The Booze, Bets And Sex That Built America | Three-Part Series Premieres June 12 at 8/7c | HISTORY


----------



## innocentfreak

Becoming Elizabeth starts 6/12 on Starz

Becoming Elizabeth centers on young Elizabeth Tudor (Alicia von Rittberg), an orphaned teenager who becomes embroiled in the political and sexual politics of the English court on her journey to secure the crown. The death of King Henry VIII sets into motion a dangerous scramble for power. His surviving children find themselves pawns in a game between the great families of England and the powers of Europe who vie for control of the country.


----------



## photoshopgrl

innocentfreak said:


> Dark Winds starts 6/12 on AMC
> 
> Follows Leephorn and Chee, two Navajo police officers in the 1970s Southwest that are forced to challenge their own spiritual beliefs when they search for clues in a double murder case. Starring: Zahn McClarnon, Kiowa Gordon, Jessica Matten, Noah Emmerich


AMC + GRRM + Native American Story = Me all in!!!!
Bonus having Noah Emmerich and Rainn Wilson


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> *FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Thursday*, FX, 10pm


----------



## NorthAlabama

Tony_T said:


> *Thursday*, FX, 10pm


set my 1p about 2 hours ago.


----------



## series5orpremier

series5orpremier said:


> It was the "it" Broadway musical in 2007, kind of like Hamilton was in 2016. Depressing subject matter but a catchy folk/rock soundtrack written by Duncan Sheik. So HBO has an audience for it, even talk of a movie adaptation. I didn't know the producer was in Animal House.
> 
> It won 8 Tonys including Best Musical out of 11 nominations and launched the stardom of Lea Michele (Glee, Scream Queens), Jonathan Groff (Frozen movies, Glee, the original cast of Hamilton, Matrix Resurrections), and Skylar Astin (Pitch Perfect, Glee, Crazy Ex-Girlfriend, Zoe's Extraordinary Playlist).


----------



## Craigbob

series5orpremier said:


> I think in this one they're middle-aged men.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478562912113508352


is it just me, or does Bevis look like an older Dale Gribble from KotH? Butthead looks a bit like Bill to me.


----------



## Allanon

*The Terminal List *- July 1 - Amazon Prime Video


> A former Navy SEAL officer investigates why his entire platoon was ambushed during a high-stakes covert mission.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

"Why his entire platoon was ambushed"? Would they only ambush part of the platoon?


----------



## Allanon

*The Lazarus Project *- June 16 - Sky Max


> a top secret organization dedicated to preventing mass extinction events and with the ability to make time go backwards.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Allanon said:


> *The Lazarus Project *- June 16 - Sky Max


 I think I'll wait on the initial reviews.


----------



## Allanon

photoshopgrl said:


> I think I'll wait on the initial reviews.











The Lazarus Project Review: Sky Sci-Fi Thriller Lives Up To Its Hefty Ambition


Paapa Essiedu capably leads the cast of a sci-fi action series that grounds big ideas and action set-pieces in ordinary lives.




www.denofgeek.com


----------



## dswallow

photoshopgrl said:


> I think I'll wait on the initial reviews.


Well, episode 1 was pretty interesting. Episode 3 devolved into tiresome personal problems interfering with responsible behavior for the project. Not sure when I'll get to episode 4.


----------



## innocentfreak

Hotel Portofino starts 6/19 Sunday on PBS previously aired on Sky and also steaming on BritBox

Starring Natasha McElhone, Hotel Portofino follows a British family who open a hotel for upper class travellers on the magical Italian Riviera during the ‘Roaring 20s’.


----------



## Tony_T

Streaming on Hulu June 23rd (not on FX)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

FX likes to blur the distinction between FX and FX on Hulu...


----------



## Generic

This can't be good, can it?

‘Game of Thrones’ Jon Snow Sequel Series in Development at HBO (Exclusive)


----------



## photoshopgrl

Generic said:


> This can't be good, can it?
> 
> ‘Game of Thrones’ Jon Snow Sequel Series in Development at HBO (Exclusive)


As long as Ghost is in it, I'm IN


----------



## Hcour

1899 - Netflix - From the creators of "Dark". Couldn't find a release date yet, but sometime this year.









1899 (TV Series 2022) - IMDb


1899: Created by Baran bo Odar, Jantje Friese. With Emily Beecham, Aneurin Barnard, Andreas Pietschmann, Miguel Bernardeau. Multinational immigrants traveling from the old continent to the new encounter a nightmarish riddle aboard a second ship adrift on the open sea.




www.imdb.com


----------



## series5orpremier

Bob Odenkirk To Star In Series Adaptation Of ‘Straight Man’ In The Works At AMC From Aaron Zelman & Paul Lieberstein


As AMC launches up the sixth and final season of Better Call Saul this month, the network is already plotting to stay in business with star Bob Odenkirk. The cable network is developing a series ad…




deadline.com


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> *FX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Watched the 1st episode, looks good. Great fight scene, but no flips or back-flips 😀

NYT: ‘The Old Man’ Brought Jeff Bridges to TV. John Lithgow Had No Advice.


----------



## gchance

Tony_T said:


> Watched the 1st episode, looks good. Great fight scene, but no flips or back-flips 😀
> 
> NYT: ‘The Old Man’ Brought Jeff Bridges to TV. John Lithgow Had No Advice.


That fight scene was like half the episode or something! I'm happy to see Jeff Bridges on TV.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

As the Crow Flies from Turkey is very enjoyable and it doesn't hurt that the lead Miray Daner is sexy
and Heirs to the Land from Spain was very good
both are on Netflix


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

tivoknucklehead said:


> "As the Crow Flies from Turkey" is very enjoyable and it doesn't hurt that the lead Miray Daner is sexy
> and "Heirs to the Land from Spain" was very good
> both are on Netflix


At first, those seemed like very strange titles...


----------



## Tony_T

series5orpremier said:


>


 Now Streaming on P+









Beavis & Butt-Head Do the Universe review: An enjoyably stupid multiverse


Cartoon's return is not as "sci-fi" as trailers hinted—which might be for the better.




arstechnica.com


----------



## sharkster

Tony_T said:


> Streaming on Hulu June 23rd (not on FX)


Sounds interesting! When I saw this pic, I could not figure out why this actor looked so very familiar. Looked him up to see that I knew him from Shameless. d'oh! 

Actually, in the list of actors for this show, he and Jon Bernthal are the only two I recognize, but it sounds interesting so I tthink I'll check it out.

Thx!


----------



## Tony_T

“Lip”


----------



## moyekj

FYI for you MTV "The Challenge" fans. Apparently the new season of The Challenge has moved mainstream to CBS and starts July 6. Luckily I was web searching since it had been a while since last season and that's when I found out...


----------



## DevdogAZ

moyekj said:


> FYI for you MTV "The Challenge" fans. Apparently the new season of The Challenge has moved mainstream to CBS and starts July 6. Luckily I was web searching since it had been a while since last season and that's when I found out...


And this version consists of former players from other CBS reality shows, like Survivor, The Amazing Race, Big Brother, and Love Island.


----------



## tigercat74

DevdogAZ said:


> And this version consists of former players from other CBS reality shows, like Survivor, The Amazing Race, Big Brother, and Love Island.


This has been going on for awhile now since they don’t do the Real World anymore.


----------



## realityboy

tigercat74 said:


> This has been going on for awhile now since they don’t do the Real World anymore.


But this only has players from the CBS shows. None of The Challenge regulars are on. This is The Challenge: USA, season 38 of The Challenge is shooting now and will be on MTV at some point in the future.


----------



## moyekj

realityboy said:


> But this only has players from the CBS shows. None of The Challenge regulars are on. This is The Challenge: USA, season 38 of The Challenge is shooting now and will be on MTV at some point in the future.


Good to know the MTV "The Challenge" is also still going with the regulars. I wonder if CT is in this latest? I still like Bananas, but doubt we'll see him again for a while.


----------



## innocentfreak

Speaking of CT he is in a new remake of The Most Dangerous Game.


----------



## Allanon

*Moonhaven* - July 7 - AMC+



> Moonhaven focuses on Bella Sway (Emma McDonald), a lunar cargo pilot and smuggler 100 years in the future who finds herself accused of a crime and marooned on Moonhaven, a utopian community set on a 500 square mile Garden of Eden built on the Moon to find solutions to the problems that will soon end civilization on Mother Earth. A skeptic in Paradise, Bella is sucked into a conspiracy to gain control of the artificial intelligence responsible for Moonhaven's miracles and teams with a local detective to stop the forces that want to destroy Earth's last hope before they are destroyed themselves.


----------



## Allanon

*Black Bird* - July 8 - Apple TV+


> When serving time, you’ll do anything for a chance at freedom — even if that means facing a suspected killer.


----------



## Johncv

Allanon said:


> *The Terminal List *- July 1 - Amazon Prime Video


Enjoy this, but I did predict the ending.


----------



## Johncv

Generic said:


> This can't be good, can it?
> 
> ‘Game of Thrones’ Jon Snow Sequel Series in Development at HBO (Exclusive)


I would like to know what story they would tell.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Allanon said:


> *Black Bird* - July 8 - Apple TV+


Taron Egerton, Ray Liotta (RIP) and Greg Kinnear. I'm in! It's only a 6 episode mini series based on true events.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Johncv said:


> I would like to know what story they would tell.


I really can't imagine but you know we are all going to tune in just to find out that answer. I hope it's great!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Johncv said:


> I would like to know what story they would tell.





photoshopgrl said:


> I really can't imagine but you know we are all going to tune in just to find out that answer. I hope it's great!


I would assume it will just be the adventures of Jon and the rest of the Freefolk north of the Wall.


----------



## Anubys

The King beyond the (no longer there) wall.


----------



## gchance

Anubys said:


> The King beyond the (no longer there) wall.


Yeah but you know, there's always something in Westeros. Maybe he'll bump into Arya along the way.


----------



## innocentfreak

The Rehearsal starts 7/15 on HBO Max


----------



## madscientist

I don't understand that show...


----------



## Tony_T

The Nathan is not for you 😁😁


----------



## HarleyRandom

"Generation Gap" is fun. I know pretty much all what the young people don't, and not much of what the older people don't.


----------



## Hcour

photoshopgrl said:


> Taron Egerton, Ray Liotta (RIP) and Greg Kinnear. I'm in! It's only a 6 episode mini series based on true events.


Created and written by Dennis Lehane, who wrote the books on which Mystic River, Gone Baby Gone, and Shutter Island were based. He's a great writer, this should be excellent.


----------



## astrohip

HarleyRandom said:


> "Generation Gap" is fun. I know pretty much all what the young people don't, and not much of what the older people don't.


I thought it was terrible. I couldn't take more than ten minutes or so. There's a reason you don't see any kids, and very few seniors, on Regular Jeopardy.


----------



## Bruce24

astrohip said:


> I thought it was terrible. I couldn't take more than ten minutes or so. There's a reason you don't see any kids, and very few seniors, on Regular Jeopardy.


I have to agree, although playing it via quickmode at 1.7, I did watch the whole thing. I can't imagine watching another episode, it's not a trivia show, it's more a show that wants to have fun with what people don't know. For those that didn't make it to the end, the winning family has a chance at a nice price, in this case a car, but because they are looking for laughs, the show is set up so a pre-school member of the family gets to pick the prize. The choice for the 5 year old yesterday was a new car or some $300 4 wheeled riding thing from razor. Of course the 5 year old chose the riding thing, costing his family a new car.


----------



## gchance

astrohip said:


> I thought it was terrible. I couldn't take more than ten minutes or so. There's a reason you don't see any kids, and very few seniors, on Regular Jeopardy.


That's one reason I always enjoyed watching The California Lottery... the price of admission is winning a spin on the TV wheel, and unlike Jeopardy or even Wheel of Fortune there's no contestant screening.


----------



## innocentfreak

Sky Med starts Sunday 7/10 on Paramount Plus. Canadian show that debuts at the same time in Canada. 



> Life, death and drama at 20,000 feet. SkyMed is a new CBC drama series with high stakes, lots of character drama, and a look into the world of young medevacs in northern Manitoba.


----------



## innocentfreak

The Anarchists starts Sunday 7/10 on HBO



> HBO Original documentary series #TheAnarchists follows an eclectic cast of dreamers, fugitives, and crypto-enthusiasts whose annual gathering in Acapulco, Mexico becomes a massive anarchist community — but what begins as a hopeful experiment to live out a radical new way of life proves to be more challenging and dangerous than anyone could have expected. The Anarchists premieres July 10 at 10PM on HBO Max.


----------



## innocentfreak

For WWE fans, starting on Sunday 7/10 you have two new WWE focused shows. 

WWE Rivals and WWE Smack Talk. 





__





A&E | Page Not Found | A&E







play.aetv.com









__





A&E | Page Not Found | A&E







play.aetv.com


----------



## innocentfreak

Claim to Fame starts 7/11 on ABC


----------



## innocentfreak

How to Change Your Mind starts 7/12 on Netflix



> Academy Award-winning filmmaker Alex Gibney and New York Times best-selling author Michael Pollan present this documentary series event in four parts, each focused on a different mind-altering substance: LSD, psilocybin, MDMA, and mescaline. With Pollan as our guide, we journey to the frontiers of the new psychedelic renaissance – and look back at almost-forgotten historical context – to explore the potential of these substances to heal and change minds as well as culture. How to Change Your Mind is directed by Emmy-nominated filmmaker Alison Ellwood and two-time Academy Award-nominated and Emmy-winning filmmaker Lucy Walker.


----------



## innocentfreak

Edge of the Earth 4 part series starts 7/12 on HBO


----------



## innocentfreak

Icons Unearthed: Star Wars starts 7/12 on Vice TV


----------



## HarleyRandom

astrohip said:


> I thought it was terrible. I couldn't take more than ten minutes or so. There's a reason you don't see any kids, and very few seniors, on Regular Jeopardy.


I didn't expect it to be sophisticated, and Kelly isn't my kind of host, but I thought these were great contestants. 

I got what I was looking for, and there were even some things we old folks were supposed to know that I didn't.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Bruce24 said:


> I have to agree, although playing it via quickmode at 1.7, I did watch the whole thing. I can't imagine watching another episode, it's not a trivia show, it's more a show that wants to have fun with what people don't know. For those that didn't make it to the end, the winning family has a chance at a nice price, in this case a car, but because they are looking for laughs, the show is set up so a pre-school member of the family gets to pick the prize. The choice for the 5 year old yesterday was a new car or some $300 4 wheeled riding thing from razor. Of course the 5 year old chose the riding thing, costing his family a new car.


Yeah, that part was ridiculous.


----------



## HarleyRandom

innocentfreak said:


> For WWE fans, starting on Sunday 7/10 you have two new WWE focused shows.
> 
> WWE Rivals and WWE Smack Talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A&E | Page Not Found | A&E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> play.aetv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A&E | Page Not Found | A&E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> play.aetv.com


And we still have "Young Rock".

Is "Smackdown" still a thing?


----------



## innocentfreak

HarleyRandom said:


> And we still have "Young Rock".
> 
> Is "Smackdown" still a thing?


I think so. I think it might have moved to the WWE network/streaming service which I think joined Peacock.


----------



## realityboy

innocentfreak said:


> I think so. I think it might have moved to the WWE network/streaming service which I think joined Peacock.


Smackdown actually upgraded to airing on Fox. Peacock has the “premium live events” previously called “pay per views”.


----------



## Amnesia

Anubys said:


> My thoughts exactly! my only problem is the "coming in 2022" part...give us a date, dammit.


_FX's Welcome to Wrexham_ - New Docuseries Premieres *Wednesday, August 24* at 10 p.m. ET/PT on FX and Streaming the Next Day on Hulu. The premiere will include the first two episodes.
Ryan Reynolds (_Deadpool_) and Rob McElhenney (_It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia_) bought the third oldest professional football club in the world. It is a Welsh team in the town Wrexham and the team is currently on the brink of dissolution. Welcome to Wrexham is a docuseries tracking the dreams and worries of Wrexham, a working-class town in North Wales, UK, as two Hollywood stars take ownership of the town's historic yet struggling football club.
In 2020, Rob and Ryan teamed up to purchase the 5th tier Wrexham Red Dragons in the hopes of turning the club into an underdog story the whole world could root for. The worry? Rob and Ryan have no experience in football or working with each other. From Hollywood to Wales, from the pitch to the locker room, the front office to the pub, Welcome to Wrexham will track Rob and Ryan's crash course in football club ownership and the inextricably connected fates of a team and a town counting on two actors to bring some serious hope and change to a community that could use it.


----------



## Tony_T

Ethan Hawke’s HBO Max documentary “The Last Movie Stars” examines two great actors in their own, and many of their friends’, words.
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/07/21/arts/television/review-paul-newman-and-joanne-woodward.html


----------



## Anubys

Tony_T said:


> Ethan Hawke’s HBO Max documentary “The Last Movie Stars” examines two great actors in their own, and many of their friends’, words.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/07/21/arts/television/review-paul-newman-and-joanne-woodward.html


Thanks for this. I saw the thumbnail on HBO and skipped right past it as it didn't interest me. But this trailer hooked me. I'm absolutely watching this today


----------



## madscientist

Ethan Hawke was on Colbert this week and they talked a lot about this. It sounded pretty interesting.


----------



## sharkster

madscientist said:


> Ethan Hawke was on Colbert this week and they talked a lot about this. It sounded pretty interesting.


Yup. This is what piqued my interest in seeing this show. Looking forward to it.


----------



## sharkster

Any other RuPaul fans here? I just saw a promo for a new iteration of 'Drag Race'. It's called Secret Celebrity RuPaul's Drag Race. It will be on VH1, beginning August 12.

It's actual celebrities dressed in drag and it looks like they are so dragged up that you can't really tell who it is and then find out at elimination. Kind of, but not really, like 'The Masked Singer' I guess, only with drag queens. 

I will look forward to it, as I'm a huge RuPaul, and Drag Race, fan.


----------



## HarleyRandom

sharkster said:


> Any other RuPaul fans here? I just saw a promo for a new iteration of 'Drag Race'. It's called Secret Celebrity RuPaul's Drag Race. It will be on VH1, beginning August 12.
> 
> It's actual celebrities dressed in drag and it looks like they are so dragged up that you can't really tell who it is and then find out at elimination. Kind of, but not really, like 'The Masked Singer' I guess, only with drag queens.
> 
> I will look forward to it, as I'm a huge RuPaul, and Drag Race, fan.


Not a fan, but RuPaul was on "Pyramid" last night.


----------



## Hcour

*Echoes* - Leni and Gina are identical twins who have secretly swapped their lives since they were children, culminating in a double life as adults, but one of the sisters goes missing and everything in their perfectly schemed world turns into chaos.

Premiers 8/19/22 on Netflix









Echoes (TV Mini Series 2022) - IMDb


Echoes: Created by Vanessa Gazy. With Michelle Monaghan, Matt Bomer, Karen Robinson, Ali Stroker. Leni and Gina are identical twins who have secretly swapped their lives since they were children, culminating in a double life as adults, but one of the sisters goes missing and everything in their...




www.imdb.com


----------



## Amnesia

"swapped their lives"? What is that supposed to mean? That every so often they take each other's place and then swap back and so forth?


----------



## Craigbob

Amnesia said:


> "swapped their lives"? What is that supposed to mean? That every so often they take each other's place and then swap back and so forth?


I'd imagine so. I've know a number of identical twins over the year's that's done similar swaps. Hell I dated an identical twin for a while and I'm positive they swapped on me at least once if not more.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I don't remember "Password" being this bad when Regis hosted it. It also seems like a very different show, but it has been so many years I don't remember what it was like. Actually, the childish behavior from Jimmy Fallon and whoever else is on actually makes the show worth seeing, which is unfortunate.

I don't remember anything about the Allen Ludden version except the theme song, which they are using again. I didn't see that many episodes.

I wish anyone other than Keke Palmer was hosting. After seeing her glasses and clothes I shouldn't ever complain about Mayim Bialik again.


----------



## MauriAnne

HarleyRandom said:


> After seeing her glasses and clothes I shouldn't ever complain about Mayim Bialik again.


Can we hold you to this?


----------



## HarleyRandom

MauriAnne said:


> Can we hold you to this?


Not sure, but I'll think about it.

Keke looked better last night and that included her more professional outfit. Well, most of it. At least she didn't say "That's not the password" several times but she needs to stop doing that period. I don't remember what Allen Ludden used to say because I only saw a few episodes.


----------



## lambertman

We'll try this one more time:






Breaking News - Roku Originals Serves Up Ellie Kemper and Zach Cherry as Co-Hosts for "The Great American Baking Show" | TheFutonCritic.com







www.thefutoncritic.com


----------



## photoshopgrl

lambertman said:


> We'll try this one more time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking News - Roku Originals Serves Up Ellie Kemper and Zach Cherry as Co-Hosts for "The Great American Baking Show" | TheFutonCritic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefutoncritic.com


Speaking of, I've always been confused. Is this the same show as the British one, just renamed for US or a different show with different bakers than the other?


----------



## Allanon

photoshopgrl said:


> Speaking of, I've always been confused. Is this the same show as the British one, just renamed for US or a different show with different bakers than the other?


Same show format with different hosts, judges and contestants. There are a lot of different countries, the ones I've seen are Canada, Australia, American, British, and Kenyan.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Allanon said:


> Same show format with different hosts, judges and contestants. There are a lot of different countries, the ones I've seen are Canada, Australia, American, British, and Kenyan.


I heard a rumor that the American one was actually born in Kenya...


----------



## jr461

Allanon said:


> Same show format with different hosts, judges and contestants. There are a lot of different countries, the ones I've seen are Canada, Australia, American, British, and Kenyan.


Actually the judges are the same as the UK show (Paul and Prue).

Does one need to use a Roku device to get the Roku channel?


----------



## Steveknj

jr461 said:


> Actually the judges are the same as the UK show (Paul and Prue).
> 
> Does one need to use a Roku device to get the Roku channel?


No, I believe Roku Channel is available on many other devices. That was brought out in the discussion of the new Weird Al movie that's also streaming on Roku Channel later this year.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Allanon said:


> Same show format with different hosts, judges and contestants. There are a lot of different countries, the ones I've seen are Canada, Australia, American, British, and Kenyan.


Oh! So this entire time I've only been watching the British version thinking it was the same. Any idea how I can go back and watch all the US ones?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

jr461 said:


> Does one need to use a Roku device to get the Roku channel?





Steveknj said:


> No, I believe Roku Channel is available on many other devices. That was brought out in the discussion of the new Weird Al movie that's also streaming on Roku Channel later this year.


Interesting! I did not know this:

How to get The Roku® Channel


> You can add The Roku Channel to any Roku streaming device, compatible Samsung Smart TV, compatible Amazon Fire TV device, or access it directly from the free Roku mobile app for iOS® and Android™. You can also visit The Roku Channel online from a web browser on your smartphone, tablet, or computer.


----------



## gchance

Yup, I've run Roku Channel on my Fire Stick for some time, we watched the new Reno 911 on it.


----------



## lambertman

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh! So this entire time I've only been watching the British version thinking it was the same. Any idea how I can go back and watch all the US ones?


S4 and 5 are on Hulu. S3 is the one that got canceled early due to judge creepiness.


----------



## Hcour

Devil in Ohio - Netflix - 9/2/22









Devil in Ohio (TV Mini Series 2022) - IMDb


Devil in Ohio: Created by Daria Polatin. With Emily Deschanel, Sam Jaeger, Gerardo Celasco, Madeleine Arthur. When a psychiatrist shelters a mysterious cult escapee, her world is turned upside down as the girl's arrival threatens to tear her own family apart.




www.imdb.com


----------



## photoshopgrl

lambertman said:


> S4 and 5 are on Hulu. S3 is the one that got canceled early due to judge creepiness.


Now you know you have to elaborate on this!


----------



## Allanon

photoshopgrl said:


> Now you know you have to elaborate on this!











ABC Pulls ‘Great American Baking Show’ Off Schedule in Wake of Johnny Iuzzini Sexual Misconduct Allegations


ABC is pulling “The Great American Baking Show” from its schedule in light of allegations of sexual misconduct against Johnny Iuzzini, one of the show’s judges. “In light of…




variety.com


----------



## Tony_T

Wed


----------



## HarleyRandom

I'm not sure this is close enough to being a "new show", but this is one that I would go to the trouble of trying to find a way to stream for free for or find a way to make streaming worth it.

Getting animated: 'Everybody Still Hates Chris' gets the greenlight | TV Tabloid (tvpassport.com)


----------



## Allanon

*Last Light* - September 8 - Peacock


> Your family. Your world. What if it all disappeared tomorrow? If society were collapsing, how far would you go to save the ones you love?


----------



## Hcour

Big Emily Blunt fan, she can play any kind of character. Really looking forward to seeing her in a series.









The English (TV Mini Series 2022– ) - IMDb


The English: Created by Hugo Blick. With Chaske Spencer, Emily Blunt, Tom Hughes, Steve Wall. Follows a woman as she seeks revenge on the man she sees as responsible for the death of her son.




www.imdb.com


----------



## hollymolly

Allanon said:


> *Last Light* - September 8 - Peacock


Looking forward to watch this one. For now i just ordered my first firestick and reading this article about tivimate iptv player and how it should be installed. So far everything seems to be pretty easy. Anyone using it actually?


----------



## dswallow

This was really good. I especially enjoyed how they visually presented the thought processes.

"The Undeclared War"















Watch The Undeclared War Streaming Online | Peacock


Say Hello to Peacock! The wildly entertaining new streaming service for watching The Undeclared War. Watch today!




www.peacocktv.com


----------



## Malcontent

*'Savage River'* - Australia

Available via wizardry..

Set in regional Victoria, the compelling six-part series Savage River is an intriguing murder mystery. When Miki Anderson returns to her hometown in rural Victoria after 8 years in prison, she's determined to finally move on with her life. But the close-knit community of Savage River is not about to let her forget the past that easily. When a murder rocks the town, Miki immediately becomes the focus of everyone's suspicion. With the police closing in, she sets out to prove her innocence, uncovering long- buried secrets that will cast doubt on everything she thought she knew.


----------



## HarleyRandom

"The Rookie: Feds" Coming TUESDAYS 10/9c This Fall to ABC | ABC Updates 

Tempting, but I can't stand Niecy Nash.


----------



## EWiser

HarleyRandom said:


> "The Rookie: Feds" Coming TUESDAYS 10/9c This Fall to ABC | ABC Updates
> 
> Tempting, but I can't stand Niecy Nash.


Didn’t like it when it was part of the Rookie. Don’t think it will last long.


----------



## eddyj

The character was way over the top in that appearance, but maybe they have improved how she was written.


----------



## Beryl

HarleyRandom said:


> "The Rookie: Feds" Coming TUESDAYS 10/9c This Fall to ABC | ABC Updates
> 
> Tempting, but I can't stand Niecy Nash.


Cool. I love Niecy Nash! I’ll check it out. Thanks for the heads-up. 

I couldn’t stick with The Rookie for more than 5 episodes but we’ll see if I like this one better.


----------



## Hcour

I do loves me some Chloe Grace. From the creators of West World, premiers 10/21/22:









The Peripheral (TV Series 2022– ) - IMDb


The Peripheral: With Chloë Grace Moretz, Gary Carr, Jack Reynor, JJ Feild. Set in the future when technology has subtly altered society, a woman discovers a secret connection to an alternate reality as well as a dark future of her own.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Hcour said:


> I do loves me some Chloe Grace. From the creators of West World, premiers 10/21/22:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Peripheral (TV Series 2022– ) - IMDb
> 
> 
> The Peripheral: With Chloë Grace Moretz, Gary Carr, Jack Reynor, JJ Feild. Set in the future when technology has subtly altered society, a woman discovers a secret connection to an alternate reality as well as a dark future of her own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com


That was one hell of a book!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Munich Games'* - Germany - English subtitles

Available by wizardry. 

50 years after the terrorist attack on the Olympic Games, a friendly soccer match between an Israeli and a German football club is planned, as a memorial service for the victims of the 1972 event. Police and secret services are on high alert to ensure the security of the event. 

When Oren Simon, a Mossad agent stationed in Berlin, intercepts a message in a dark web forum, just days before the game, he is partnered with Maria Köhler, a German State Criminal Police officer (LKA), with Lebanese roots. All sides must come together to ensure that history does not repeat itself.


----------



## Malcontent

*The Great British Bake Off -* Season 13 has started. First episode is available by wizardry.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Vampire Academy'* - Peacock.

Available now.



Malcontent said:


> First episode has aired.
> 
> Monarch is a Texas-sized, multigenerational musical drama about America’s first family of country music. The Romans are fiercely talented, but while their name is synonymous with honesty, the very foundation of their success is a lie. When their reign as country royalty is put in jeopardy, Nicky Roman, the heir to the crown, already battling an industry stacked against her, will stop at nothing to protect her family’s legacy.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Malcontent said:


> *'Vampire Academy'* - Peacock.
> Available now.


I have no idea what this is about based on that trailer other than vampires.......


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

photoshopgrl said:


> I have no idea what this is about based on that trailer other than vampires.......


I'm guessing there's also some kind of academy involved...


----------



## series5orpremier

I'll bet the competition for Homecoming Queen is cutthroat.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

series5orpremier said:


> I'll bet the competition for Homecoming Queen is cutthroat.


Or at least bite-throat...


----------



## javabird

Alaska Daily on ABC and Hulu









About Alaska Daily TV Show Series


The official Alaska Daily site on ABC offers a deeper look at the hit TV series with exclusive content and show information. You can watch full episodes of Alaska Daily free online.




abc.com





“From the mind of Tom McCarthy ("Spotlight"), "Alaska Daily" stars Hilary Swank as Eileen Fitzgerald, a fiercely talented and award-winning investigative journalist who leaves her high-profile New York life behind after a fall from grace to join a daily metro newspaper in Anchorage on a journey to find both personal and professional redemption.”


----------



## Steveknj

javabird said:


> Alaska Daily on ABC and Hulu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Alaska Daily TV Show Series
> 
> 
> The official Alaska Daily site on ABC offers a deeper look at the hit TV series with exclusive content and show information. You can watch full episodes of Alaska Daily free online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “From the mind of Tom McCarthy ("Spotlight"), "Alaska Daily" stars Hilary Swank as Eileen Fitzgerald, a fiercely talented and award-winning investigative journalist who leaves her high-profile New York life behind after a fall from grace to join a daily metro newspaper in Anchorage on a journey to find both personal and professional redemption.”


This looks interesting. Sounds similar in scope to Northern Exposure and I like Swank.


----------



## Malcontent

photoshopgrl said:


> I have no idea what this is about based on that trailer other than vampires.......


The story features 17-year-old Dhampir (half-human, half-vampire) guardian-in-training Rose Hathaway (Zoey Deutch), and her princess Moroi (the peaceful, mortal vampires) best friend Lissa Dragomir (Lucy Fry) living discreetly within our world, having escaped from their boarding school St. Vladimir's Academy one year prior to the beginning of the story, following a series of warnings and threats. They are soon dragged back to the Academy in Montana and rediscover the dangerous hierarchy within it, along with lies, rumors and secrets, both struggling to fit into the school politics. Rose starts to form an attraction to her Russian Dhampir mentor and fellow Guardian, Dimitri Belikov (Danila Kozlovsky).


----------



## Allanon

Malcontent said:


> The story features 17-year-old Dhampir (half-human, half-vampire) guardian-in-training Rose Hathaway (Zoey Deutch), and her princess Moroi (the peaceful, mortal vampires) best friend Lissa Dragomir (Lucy Fry) living discreetly within our world, having escaped from their boarding school St. Vladimir's Academy one year prior to the beginning of the story, following a series of warnings and threats. They are soon dragged back to the Academy in Montana and rediscover the dangerous hierarchy within it, along with lies, rumors and secrets, both struggling to fit into the school politics. Rose starts to form an attraction to her Russian Dhampir mentor and fellow Guardian, Dimitri Belikov (Danila Kozlovsky).


Think that description is from the 2014 movie with the same name.


----------



## allan

photoshopgrl said:


> I have no idea what this is about based on that trailer other than vampires.......


It will probably suck.


----------



## photoshopgrl

allan said:


> It will probably suck.


At least it's not on the CW


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

photoshopgrl said:


> At least it's not on the CW


It will suck no matter where it is.

Considering the subject matter.


----------



## realityboy

Steveknj said:


> This looks interesting. Sounds similar in scope to Northern Exposure and I like Swank.


I was thinking Men in Trees. I liked that and Northern Exposure.


----------



## Steveknj

realityboy said:


> I was thinking Men in Trees. I liked that and Northern Exposure.


I forgot about that show, and yes, similar vibe.


----------



## moyekj

Anyone know when "The Challenge: War of the Worlds" will debut on Paramount+ now that "The Challenge: USA" is over? It's Paramount+ only as they made very obvious but searching internet I have yet to see any mention of a debut day. I don't have Paramount+ currently and will only get it once that premiere starts.


----------



## tigercat74

moyekj said:


> Anyone know when "The Challenge: War of the Worlds" will debut on Paramount+ now that "The Challenge: USA" is over? It's Paramount+ only as they made very obvious but searching internet I have yet to see any mention of a debut day. I don't have Paramount+ currently and will only get it once that premiere starts.


Sorry but no. They have the regular Challenge on MTV starting on Oct 12. It will probably be after that.


----------



## Allanon

moyekj said:


> Anyone know when "The Challenge: War of the Worlds" will debut on Paramount+ now that "The Challenge: USA" is over? It's Paramount+ only as they made very obvious but searching internet I have yet to see any mention of a debut day. I don't have Paramount+ currently and will only get it once that premiere starts.


The Challenge: War of the Worlds took place in 2019, it's called The Challenge: Global Championship. No date has been given.


----------



## moyekj

OK thanks. Doesn't sound like anytime soon then.


----------



## realityboy

moyekj said:


> OK thanks. Doesn't sound like anytime soon then.


From what I’ve read, the international versions haven’t filmed yet, and it’s supposed to be those winners plus the USA winners so it could be awhile.

Edit: looks like Australia finished filming and Argentina starts filming tomorrow and then UK after that. Then I suppose we have to wait however long it takes to air them before we get the P+ show.


----------



## Allanon

moyekj said:


> OK thanks. Doesn't sound like anytime soon then.


The Challenge: Ride or Dies season 38 will air October 12


----------



## HarleyRandom

Steveknj said:


> This looks interesting. Sounds similar in scope to Northern Exposure and I like Swank.


"Northern Exposure " was a comedy. This doesn't look like one.

I'm not interested.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Beryl said:


> Cool. I love Niecy Nash! I’ll check it out. Thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> I couldn’t stick with The Rookie for more than 5 episodes but we’ll see if I like this one better.


I watched one of the "Jumanji" movies last night. Not sure how I missed watching it for so long.

And there were commercials for the two-part event which is apparently the pilot for this show.

Looked tempting, but too late now.


----------



## Tony_T

*Sprung*, on Freevee
_*Sprung*_ is an American comedy television series created by Greg Garcia. It premiered on the streaming service Amazon Freevee on August 19, 2022
“After spending nearly three decades in prison, Jack is released, and has to figure out where he will now live. His determination not to reenter a life of crime is challenged when his former cellmate Rooster offers a room at his mother Barb's house, with the stipulation that Jack join their criminal enterprise”

If you liked Raising Hope, you’ll like this.
Released a month ago, but for the bingers, all episodes are available now


----------



## HarleyRandom

Tony_T said:


> *Sprung*, on Freevee
> _*Sprung*_ is an American comedy television series created by Greg Garcia. It premiered on the streaming service Amazon Freevee on August 19, 2022
> “After spending nearly three decades in prison, Jack is released, and has to figure out where he will now live. His determination not to reenter a life of crime is challenged when his former cellmate Rooster offers a room at his mother Barb's house, with the stipulation that Jack join their criminal enterprise”
> 
> If you liked Raising Hope, you’ll like this.
> Released a month ago, but for the bingers, all episodes are available now


I did like "Raising Hope". Hey, I have one left on my Series 2.

Not sure this will be as good. If it's not on regular TV, a show has to meet a higher standard.


----------



## Tony_T

The production is as good as “regular“ TV. 
Typical Garcia humor. Roosters girlfriend is the only annoying character.
Still, i enjoyed it.


----------



## Amnesia

Plus it stars Garret Dillahunt, who I've always liked...


----------



## Anubys

Tony_T said:


> *Sprung*, on Freevee
> _*Sprung*_ is an American comedy television series created by Greg Garcia. It premiered on the streaming service Amazon Freevee on August 19, 2022
> “After spending nearly three decades in prison, Jack is released, and has to figure out where he will now live. His determination not to reenter a life of crime is challenged when his former cellmate Rooster offers a room at his mother Barb's house, with the stipulation that Jack join their criminal enterprise”
> 
> If you liked Raising Hope, you’ll like this.
> Released a month ago, but for the bingers, all episodes are available now


Do you know of any way to watch it (without magic) and bypassing the ads?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Anubys said:


> Do you know of any way to watch it (without magic) and bypassing the ads?


PlayOn Cloud will record from Freevee and index the commercials. You can then stream from PlayOn with automatic or manual commercial skip, or download it to Channels DVR if you're into that app. PlayOn is not free though. With the package of credits I bought, it's costing me 15 cents per show. I used it successfully for the latest season of Bosch, which is only on Freevee. It didn't work for Amazon's Thursday Night Football though.


----------



## Tony_T

NYT Review https://www.nytimes.com/2022/09/20/arts/television/reboot-hulu.html


----------



## mlsnyc

Tony_T said:


>


Preview looks very promising. I'll definitely give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## Tony_T

Just watched the 1st episode, very good, I'm in 😃


----------



## photoshopgrl

mlsnyc said:


> Preview looks very promising. I'll definitely give it a try. Thanks.


They had me as soon as I saw Keegan Michael Key in the previews.


----------



## scooterboy

They had me as soon as I saw Keegan Michael Key Judy Greer in the previews.


----------



## Tony_T

...and with Paul Reiser and Johnny Knoxville, its a great cast.


----------



## Tony_T

scooterboy said:


> They had me as soon as I saw Keegan Michael Key Judy Greer in the previews.


‘Say goodbye to these”


----------



## mtnagel

Unbeliever said:


> ‘Quantum Leap’ Reboot Set At NBC With Pilot Order
> 
> 
> Quantum Leap’s long-rumored return has taken a big leap toward becoming a reality. NBC has given a pilot order to a reboot of the beloved 1990s sci-fi series, which starred Scott Bakula and D…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaand. I'm out.
> 
> --Carlos "Oh, boy!" V.


I thought the first episode was good enough to keep watching.


----------



## ADG

mtnagel said:


> I thought the first episode was good enough to keep watching.


I'm on the other side - thought it was bad. I don't like shows that treat the viewer as idiots and this one did it too often. For example --- the Hope diamond was available to just reach in and take with virtually no security because the power was off. I get it's sci-fi, but there can still be some semblance of reality attached


----------



## Martha

HarleyRandom said:


> I did like "Raising Hope". Hey, I have one left on my Series 2.
> 
> Not sure this will be as good. If it's not on regular TV, a show has to meet a higher standard.


I just started this...the fact that they named the prison the H. I. McDunnough State Penitentiary is enough to make me love it so far. 😀


----------



## Malcontent

*'Interview with the Vampire'* - AMC

Starts 10-02-2022

Based on Anne Rice's iconic and bestselling novel, Interview with the Vampire follows Louis de Pointe, Lestat de Lioncourt and Claudia's epic story of love, blood and the perils of immortality, as told to the journalist Daniel Molloy. Chafing at the limitations of life as a Black man in New Orleans in the early 1900s, Louis finds it impossible to resist the rakish Lestat de Lioncourt's offer of the ultimate escape: joining him as his vampire companion. But Louis's intoxicating new powers come with a violent price, and the introduction of Lestat's newest fledgling, the child vampire Claudia, soon sets them on a decades-long path of revenge and atonement.


----------



## gchance

Tony_T said:


> ‘Say goodbye to these”


I think we said "hello" to those.


----------



## Malcontent

The second season of the U.K. show *'Bloodland'* has started. It stars James Nesbitt. Set in Ireland.


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> *'Interview with the Vampire'* - AMC
> 
> Starts 10-02-2022
> 
> Based on Anne Rice's iconic and bestselling novel, Interview with the Vampire follows Louis de Pointe, Lestat de Lioncourt and Claudia's epic story of love, blood and the perils of immortality, as told to the journalist Daniel Molloy. Chafing at the limitations of life as a Black man in New Orleans in the early 1900s, Louis finds it impossible to resist the rakish Lestat de Lioncourt's offer of the ultimate escape: joining him as his vampire companion. But Louis's intoxicating new powers come with a violent price, and the introduction of Lestat's newest fledgling, the child vampire Claudia, soon sets them on a decades-long path of revenge and atonement.


The first episode is available. Can be found by wizardly..


----------



## Hcour

Alaska Daily - 10/06/22 - Starring Hillary Swank and created by Tom McCarthy, the writer/director of The Station Agent and Spotlight. Will definitely be checking this one out.









Alaska Daily (TV Series 2022– ) - IMDb


Alaska Daily: Created by Tom McCarthy. With Hilary Swank, Jeff Perry, Grace Dove, Meredith Holzman. A journalist seeks a fresh start in Alaska working for a newspaper in Anchorage.




www.imdb.com


----------



## innocentfreak

Reginald the Vampire starts Wednesday October 5th on SyFy



> Imagine a world populated by beautiful, fit and vain vampires. Reginald Andres tumbles headlong into it as an unlikely hero who will have to navigate every kind of obstacle – the girl he loves but can’t be with, a bully manager at work and the vampire chieftain who wants him dead. Fortunately, Reginald discovers he has a few unrecognized powers of his own. A new show with a lot of heart and just enough blood, “Reginald the Vampire” proves the undead life is just as complicated as life itself. “Reginald the Vampire” is produced by Great Pacific Media Inc., Modern Story Company, December Films and Cineflix Studios and executive produced by Harley Peyton, Jeremiah Chechik, Todd Berger, Lindsay Macadam, Brett Burlock and Peter Emerson. The series is based on the book series by Johnny B. Truant.


----------



## innocentfreak

A Friend of the Family starts Thursday October 6th on Peacock



> A Friend of the Family is based on the harrowing true story of the Broberg family, whose daughter Jan was kidnapped multiple times over a period of years by a charismatic, obsessed family “friend.” The Brobergs — devoted to their faith, family, and community — were utterly unprepared for the sophisticated tactics their neighbor used to exploit their vulnerabilities, drive them apart, and turn their daughter against them. This is the story of how their lives were permanently altered — and how they survived.


----------



## DevdogAZ

innocentfreak said:


> A Friend of the Family starts Thursday October 6th on Peacock


Is this one based on the same story as the Netflix documentary "Abducted in Plain Sight"?

Edit: Looks like the answer is yes:









Jake Lacy plays a monster in plain sight in 'A Friend of the Family'


'A Friend of the Family' tells the real-life story of Jan Broberg, who was groomed as a child and kidnapped by a family friend — twice.




ew.com





And apparently the real-life abductee was involved with the production of this show, so it should track fairly accurately with the true story.


----------



## HarleyRandom

I'm sold on "So Help Me Todd".


----------



## ADG

And we couldn't watch it all the way through. Thought it was terrible.


----------



## Amnesia

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm sold on "So Help Me Todd".


I just watched it. I generally don't like pushy mother characters, but I'll stick around at least for another episode...


----------



## Steveknj

HarleyRandom said:


> I'm sold on "So Help Me Todd".


I was going to watch it until I saw the commercials for it and realized it's just another in a long line of similar CBS shows and didn't look compelling at all. So, with so much else to watch, I didn't bother. I'm starting to become much more discerning in what I watch these days and anything that that doesn't even look remotely compelling to me, I won't bother with.


----------



## allan

Steveknj said:


> I was going to watch it until I saw the commercials for it and realized it's just another in a long line of similar CBS shows and didn't look compelling at all. So, with so much else to watch, I didn't bother. I'm starting to become much more discerning in what I watch these days and anything that that doesn't even look remotely compelling to me, I won't bother with.


Same. I saw the ads and decided it wasn't my type, and watched something on Hulu.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Steveknj said:


> I was going to watch it until I saw the commercials for it and realized it's just another in a long line of similar CBS shows and didn't look compelling at all. So, with so much else to watch, I didn't bother. I'm starting to become much more discerning in what I watch these days and anything that that doesn't even look remotely compelling to me, I won't bother with.


That's the way I feel but this is a show that comes closer to what I enjoy, and so far it's mostly what I was looking for.


----------



## Tony_T

HBO, 2023…


----------



## connie_w

HarleyRandom said:


> That's the way I feel but this is a show that comes closer to what I enjoy, and so far it's mostly what I was looking for.


I thought it (So help me Todd) was very entertaining. A little comedy, a little drama and mystery. I really like the lead actress, Marcia Gay Harden.


----------



## madscientist

connie_w said:


> I thought it (So help me Todd) was very entertaining. A little comedy, a little drama and mystery. I really like the lead actress, Marcia Gay Harden.


 Is _that_ the show everyone is talking about above? I had no idea what show was under discussion.

I watched the pilot and I thought it was pretty good: definitely a cut above the usual fare in this genre. The acting was good, the writing wasn't cringe, and the characters were not grating. And I agree, Marcia Gay Harden is almost always worth watching IMO. I don't need all my TV to challenge me, I already have lots of shows to do that, plus other challenges in my day. Sometimes I just want a show I can veg out in front of.

I'll definitely keep this on the list for now.


----------



## laria

I liked So Help Me Todd… it’s light and fluffy.


----------



## KDeFlane

random thoughts on random new shows: 

I missed recording the pilot of "Family Law" (it's a Canadian import on theCW) but caught the last 10 minutes and it looks like something I could cozy up with. Not a demanding procedural, with some actors I like, and it was well-received across the border.

Tonight starts "Alaska Daily" and I want to like it, but it might be depressing. The ad campaign is not giving me the good feeling of a new "Northern Exposure" but I'll try it out.

And my family is all happy to have "CSI: Vegas" back for another season, even with the change in the characters/actors.


----------



## SteveD

KDeFlane said:


> random thoughts on random new shows:
> 
> I missed recording the pilot of "Family Law" (it's a Canadian import on theCW) but caught the last 10 minutes and it looks like something I could cozy up with. Not a demanding procedural, with some actors I like, and it was well-received across the border.
> 
> Tonight starts "Alaska Daily" and I want to like it, but it might be depressing. The ad campaign is not giving me the good feeling of a new "Northern Exposure" but I'll try it out.
> 
> And my family is all happy to have "CSI: Vegas" back for another season, even with the change in the characters/actors.


I missed the pilot of _Family Law_ also, but was able to watch it on TheCW app. I thought it was entertaining with a great cast, and will continue watching.


----------



## gchance

laria said:


> I liked So Help Me Todd… it’s light and fluffy.


Yeah for some reason these days people think light & fluffy is "bad" for some reason. I love having that sort of thing, turn the brain off and enjoy myself for a little bit.


----------



## innocentfreak

The Winchesters starts 10/11 on CW



> Before Sam and Dean, there was John and Mary. Told from the perspective of narrator Dean Winchester, this is the epic, untold love story of how John met Mary, and how they put it all on the line to not only save their love, but the entire world..


----------



## innocentfreak

Professionals -originally aired in 2020 on VIAPlay starts 10/11 on CW



> Follows Vincent Corbo, a top-tier security operative, who is paid to protect the interests of rich and powerful clients by any means necessary - legal or not. After a next-gen medical satellite explodes on launch, Corbo is hired by the rocket's designer, billionaire futurist Peter Swann, who suspects sabotage.


----------



## innocentfreak

Let the Right One In starts 10/9 on Showtime



> Inspired by the original hit Swedish novel and film, LET THE RIGHT ONE IN centers on Mark (Bichir) and his daughter Eleanor (Baez) whose lives were changed forever 10 years earlier when she was turned into a vampire. Locked in at age 12, perhaps forever, Eleanor lives a closed-in life, able to go out only at night, while her father does his best to provide her with the human blood she needs to stay alive. With these emotionally charged and terrifying ingredients as a starting point, LET THE RIGHT ONE IN will upend genre expectations, turning a naturalistic lens on human frailty, strength and compassion.


----------



## innocentfreak

The Challenge: Ride or Die starts 10/12 on MTV


----------



## innocentfreak

The Watcher starts 10/14 on Netflix



> After the Brannock family moves into what was supposed to be their suburban dream home, it quickly becomes a living hell. Ominous letters from someone calling themself “The Watcher” are just the beginning as the neighborhood’s sinister secrets come spilling out. Inspired by the true story of the infamous “Watcher” house in New Jersey.


----------



## innocentfreak

Shantaram starts 10/14 on Apple TV Plus



> A fugitive pursuing redemption in 1980s Bombay will do whatever it takes to get it, even if it means letting his past seep back into his present. Starring Charlie Hunnam and based on the best-selling novel by Gregory David Roberts, stream Shantaram October 14 only on Apple TV+


----------



## photoshopgrl

innocentfreak said:


> Professionals -originally aired in 2020 on VIAPlay starts 10/11 on CW


I hope my calendar updates the new info. It's still only showing Viaplay info from 2020.


----------



## photoshopgrl

innocentfreak said:


> The Watcher starts 10/14 on Netflix


Oh wow! So many good actors. I loooooove Bobby Cannavale and Margo Martindale (and why is she not credited for this on IMDB?)


----------



## Amnesia

photoshopgrl said:


> I hope my calendar updates the new info. It's still only showing Viaplay info from 2020.


I didn't even recognize Brendan Fraser in that picture. The show also stars Tom Welling...


----------



## Allanon

innocentfreak said:


> The Challenge: Ride or Die starts 10/12 on MTV


My Tivo guide has is starting 10/10 on MTV


----------



## realityboy

Allanon said:


> My Tivo guide has is starting 10/10 on MTV


Preview show-usually worthless but sometimes entertaining.


----------



## Steveknj

KDeFlane said:


> Tonight starts "Alaska Daily" and I want to like it, but it might be depressing. The ad campaign is not giving me the good feeling of a new "Northern Exposure" but I'll try it out.


It's definitely NOT Northern Exposure, but more of a classic investigative reporter type show, with the main character moving to Alaska. I'm not quite sure how much Alaskan culture will play into it or not. I kinda sorta liked it, so I'll give it more of a chance.


----------



## gossamer88

Watched two episodes of *Interview with the Vampire* on AMC+. Was very good. 3rd episode next Sunday.
Grey Worm from GoT plays Louis but never seen Lestat. He is very good as well.


----------



## astrohip

gossamer88 said:


> Watched two episodes of *Interview with the Vampire* on AMC+. Was very good. 3rd episode next Sunday.
> Grey Worm from GoT plays Louis but never seen Lestat. He is very good as well.


I'm really enjoying this as well.

Thread here...








Interview with the Vampire (AMC) Season One Thread...


Interview with the Vampire. TV series on AMC, based on the novel by Anne Rice. Premiered on AMC (and AMC+) Sunday Oct 2, 2022. Already renewed for a second season. Spoilers allowed up to any episode that has aired on AMC cable. E1: "In Throes of Increasing Wonder..." Oct 2, 2022 I was...




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Alaska Daily looks good, thanks for the mentions here! I've apparently missed episode 1, but it's on Hulu too.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Alaska Daily looks good, thanks for the mentions here! I've apparently missed episode 1, but it's on Hulu too.


She's pregnant.

I won't be watching, but I read about it. It might be something I would like, but I don't have time for new shows that don't really really appeal to me.


----------



## Allanon

*The Peripheral* - October 21 - Amazon Prime Video


----------



## KDeFlane

Allanon said:


> *The Peripheral* - October 21 - Amazon Prime Video


me, before the trailer: Please be good, please be good, please be good.

me, during the trailer: uh oh, from the people behind Westworld? 

me, after the trailer: I can't NOT give this a try, but I don't know whether my housemate wants to take that ride with me.


----------



## dthmj

gossamer88 said:


> Watched two episodes of *Interview with the Vampire* on AMC+. Was very good. 3rd episode next Sunday.
> Grey Worm from GoT plays Louis but never seen Lestat. He is very good as well.


AMC+ seems to be airing them a week ahead. We've seen the first 3 episodes.


----------



## gchance

KDeFlane said:


> me, before the trailer: Please be good, please be good, please be good.
> 
> me, during the trailer: uh oh, from the people behind Westworld?
> 
> me, after the trailer: I can't NOT give this a try, but I don't know whether my housemate wants to take that ride with me.


Evaluate it on its own terms.


----------



## gchance

dthmj said:


> AMC+ seems to be airing them a week ahead. We've seen the first 3 episodes.


They do that with The Walking Dead shows as well... then they remove everything prior to the most recent 6 or 8 episodes, never to return. God I hate AMC+, worst streaming service in existence.


----------



## gossamer88

gchance said:


> They do that with The Walking Dead shows as well... then they remove everything prior to the most recent 6 or 8 episodes, never to return. God I hate AMC+, worst streaming service in existence.


Yeah its pretty bad. My wife wanted to wait 'til Better Call Saul was done so she can binge the season 

They're interface is pretty bad as well.


----------



## photoshopgrl

gossamer88 said:


> Yeah its pretty bad. My wife wanted to wait 'til Better Call Saul was done so she can binge the season
> 
> They're interface is pretty bad as well.


At least they eventually all go to Netflix.


----------



## gossamer88

photoshopgrl said:


> At least they eventually all go to Netflix.


Forgot about that although I already told her it was pretty bad season LOL


----------



## DevdogAZ

gossamer88 said:


> Forgot about that although I already told her it was pretty bad season LOL


Bad season of Better Call Saul? Not possible!!


----------



## gossamer88

DevdogAZ said:


> Bad season of Better Call Saul? Not possible!!


I know! I hated the final season. Shoulda quit while they were ahead LOL


----------



## Malcontent

*'Anne Rice's Mayfair Witches' *- AMC

January 08 2023

Mayfair Witches centers on an intuitive young neurosurgeon who discovers that she is the unlikely heir to a family of witches. As she grapples with her newfound powers, she must contend with a sinister presence that has haunted her family for generations.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Ahsoka' - *Disney+

March 12 2023

A Mandalorian spin-off

'Rosario Dawson' is going to continue the role.

Centers on the adventures of Ahsoka Tano. Live action.


----------



## Beryl

Allanon said:


> *The Peripheral* - October 21 - Amazon Prime Video


They had me at the phrase, “den of imbecility”. 

Also looking forward to “Alaska Daily” and glad it is on ABC so I don’t need to record to avoid commercials if it is aired on Hulu.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Malcontent said:


> *'Anne Rice's Mayfair Witches' *- AMC
> 
> January 05 2023
> 
> Mayfair Witches centers on an intuitive young neurosurgeon who discovers that she is the unlikely heir to a family of witches. As she grapples with her newfound powers, she must contend with a sinister presence that has haunted her family for generations.


Had me at executive producers of BB and BCS!!!


----------



## Hcour

Beryl said:


> They had me at the phrase, “den of imbecility”.


They had me at Chloe Grace.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Hcour said:


> They had me at Chloe Grace.


They had me at William Gibson.

This one has all the hads.


----------



## Beryl

Hcour said:


> They had me at Chloe Grace.


Yeah I like her. It seems that she is returning to a southern accent in this one. I loved her in Shadow in the Clouds (Hulu) and the first installment of The Equalizer.


----------



## Hcour

Beryl said:


> Yeah I like her. It seems that she is returning to a southern accent in this one. I loved her in Shadow in the Clouds (Hulu) and the first installment of The Equalizer.


And, of course, Let Me In. She's always worth watching.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

To me, she'll always be Hit Girl.


----------



## tigercat74

Rob Helmerichs said:


> To me, she'll always be Hit Girl.


Same note too


----------



## Tony_T

Hcour said:


> And, of course, Let Me In. She's always worth watching.


Let the Right One In


----------



## Hcour

Tony_T said:


> Let the Right One In


That's the title of the original foreign film, also very good. The American version was re-titled.


----------



## Tony_T

I watched both awhile ago (and plan to watch the current Showtime version), forgot that the title was changed for the American version.

The new Showtime version:


----------



## Hcour

Yeah, I'll be watching the series when it's done and I can binge it.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Wisting'* - Norwegian - Mix of Norwegian and English

It's in it's second season.

*'Wisting'* is a Norwegian thriller police procedural television series starring Sven Nordin as widower William Wisting, a senior police detective, and in the first five episodes, co-starring Carrie-Anne Moss as FBI Special Agent Maggie Griffin.

Empathetic, meticulous and relentless - the only thing to escape Larvik detective William Wisting in his hunt for Norway's most notorious criminals is a happy family life. And when two mysterious deaths interrupt Wisting's Christmas, it is the beginning of a showdown with the deadliest killer of them all.

It maybe still on Acorn TV. Available by Wizardry.


----------



## cwerdna

Generic said:


> G4TV Is Making A Return After 6 Years











Comcast Pulls Plug On G4 TV, Ending Comeback Try For Gamer-Focused Network


EXCLUSIVE: Comcast’s Spectacor division is pulling the plug on video game-centric network G4 TV, whose early incarnation in the 2000s remains a cultural touchstone for many millennials, just …




deadline.com












G4 TV Shuts Down, Two Years After Comcast Tried to Revive Gaming Network, Resulting in Layoff of 45 Employees


G4 is shutting down — again. Comcast Spectacor, the cable and entertainment giant’s sports and esports division, told G4 TV employees Sunday that the gaming network was shutting down eff…




variety.com


----------



## Tony_T

Allanon said:


> *The Peripheral* - October 21 - Amazon Prime Video


Just watched the 1sr two episodes. Pretty good 
Interesting twist on the time travel genre.
Lot of action.


----------



## kaszeta

Tony_T said:


> Just watched the 1sr two episodes. Pretty good
> Interesting twist on the time travel genre.
> Lot of action.


Yeah, I’m enjoying this one. Amazon got a lot more bang for their buck on this than Rings of Power


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Tony_T said:


> Just watched the 1sr two episodes. Pretty good
> Interesting twist on the time travel genre.
> Lot of action.


The books are amazing. And the show does a pretty good job of capturing them.


----------



## Beryl

Hcour said:


> Yeah, I'll be watching the series when it's done and I can binge it.


I’m almost sorry I started and watched the first episodes of Let the Right One In (Showtime). Now I have to wait for each episode to drop.


----------



## Hcour

Beryl said:


> I’m almost sorry I started and watched the first episodes of Let the Right One In (Showtime). Now I have to wait for each episode to drop.


Yeah, I hardly watch anything week-to-week anymore for that very reason. There's so much good stuff available these days that there's always plenty to binge on right now while waiting on something else to finish so I can then binge on that while waiting for something else to finish so...


----------



## HarleyRandom

"Lopez v. Lopez" looks good. I didn't watch most episodes of George Lopez's other show.


----------



## Allanon

*Pepsi, Where's My Jet?* - November 17 - Netflix


----------



## mtnagel

Allanon said:


> *Pepsi, Where's My Jet?* - November 17 - Netflix


Looks interesting. Interestingly, when I was in college, I worked at a Wegmans in Buffalo, NY. This was the oldest Wegmans in Buffalo so it wasn't designed efficiently. The customer service desk was located near the front of the store, but it was an island. And it was where the bottle return was located (in NY, there is a 5 cent deposit on cans and bottles). This was before automatic machines that would suck them in and count them. A human would take and count the bottles/cans and put them in big clear garbage bags. Part of my job was to pick up the big garbage bags and carry them to the back of the store and toss them in this huge area where we'd store them and then some truck would pick them up occasionally. Well when this Pepsi promo was going on, I'd search in the bags for bottles that people put the caps back on and I'd grab the caps and fill my pockets with caps everyday I worked. I don't remember everything, but I got so much free stuff when this promo was going on! I remember getting semi-expensive sunglasses that I had for years.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Tales of the Jedi'* - Disney+

October 26 2022



> A 6 episode event featuring parables around Jedi from the prequel era. Journey into the lives of two distinctly different Jedi - Ahsoka Tano and Count Dooku. Each will be put to the test as they make choice that will define their destinies.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Karen Pirie'* - U.K.

Available from Britbox and wizardry.



> Karen is a refreshingly normal and charmingly unfashionable young woman. While she is not slick or a maverick cop, her quick mouth and ingenuity make her an impressive investigator. Following her promotion to Police Scotland's Historic Cases Unit, Karen is tasked with reopening the investigation into a murder that has been the subject of a provocative true crime podcast. When teenage barmaid Rosie Duff was stabbed to death in 1995, suspicion fell on the three drunken students who discovered her body. But despite police suspicion, the boys were never charged. Nearly 25 years on, DS Karen Pirie is determined to uncover what happened that fateful night. Do the men know more than they previously revealed? When Karen uncovers flaws in the initial investigation, she finds herself in conflict with the very officers who led the original hunt for the killer.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Elon Musk Show'* - U.K.

Three part series.

Available on youtube and wizardry.



> From South Africa to Silicon Valley - the enigmatic, compelling and controversial inside story of the world's richest man, as told by family, friends and enemies.


----------



## Malcontent

*'THE BASTARD SON AND THE DEVIL HIMSELF' *- Netflix



> Sixteen-year-old Nathan is the illegitimate son of the world's most feared witch. He's spent his whole life being monitored for signs he may follow the same destructive path as his father. But as tensions escalate, the old boundaries between "good" and "bad" fray and Nathan will discover what sort of person he truly is. This is an angsty, roller-coaster ride of a young adult show about a troubled kid who has the indomitable will to survive and defy the odds.


----------



## innocentfreak

Dangerous Liaisons starts 11/6 on Starz



> “Dangerous Liaisons” is a bold prelude of Laclos’ classic 18th century novel focusing on the origin story of how his iconic characters, the Marquise de Merteuil and the Vicomte de Valmont, met as passionate young lovers in Paris on the eve of the revolution. This modern take on a classic story takes audiences through wonder and terror, beauty and degradation, seduction and deception in pre-revolutionary Paris. Driven to right the wrongs of their past, the young couple’s survival depends on their skills of seduction and manipulation of not only the French nobility but of each other. Alice Englert and Nicholas Denton portray the notorious lovers: Camille who is taken in by the current Marquise de Merteuil (played by Lesley Manville) navigates her own path in a world of men, using the power of secrets to take back control, and Valmont who will stop at nothing to regain his title that was recently taken from him. Their on- again off-again love story is the heart of the series. It’s not love... it’s war.


----------



## innocentfreak

The Calling starts 11/10 on Peacock



> THE CALLING tells the story of NYPD Detective Avraham Avraham, whose belief in mankind is his superpower when it comes to uncovering the truth. Guided by a deep sense of spirituality and religious principles, Avraham is left to question his own humanity when a seemingly routine investigation turns upside down.


----------



## innocentfreak

The English, previously aired on BBC in the UK, starts 11/11 on Amazon Prime



> An epic chase Western, The English takes the core themes of identity and revenge to tell a uniquely compelling parable on race, power, and love. An aristocratic Englishwoman, Lady Cornelia Locke, and a Pawnee ex-cavalry scout, Eli Whipp, come together in 1890 middle America to cross a violent landscape built on dreams and blood. Both of them have a clear sense of their destiny, but neither is aware that it is rooted in a shared past. They must face increasingly terrifying obstacles that will test them to their limits, physically and psychologically. But as each obstacle is overcome, it draws them closer to their ultimate destination—the new town of Hoxem, Wyoming. It is here, after an investigation by the local sheriff Robert Marshall and young widow Martha Myers into a series of bizarre and macabre unsolved murders, that the full extent of their intertwined history will be truly understood, and they will come face-to-face with the future they must live.


----------



## innocentfreak

Mammals starts 11/11 on Amazon Prime



> n this darkly comedic drama from writer, Jez Butterworth, revelations and secrets come to light and the complexity of modern marriage and fidelity are exposed. In a world of eight billion, what happens after we've found 'the one'? Can we stay true to the promises we strive to keep when, after all, aren't we all just MAMMALS?


----------



## Malcontent

*'Blockbuster'* - Netflix



> This comedy set in the last Blockbuster Video in America explores what, and who, makes a small business to succeed.
> 
> After learning he is managing the last Blockbuster Video in America, Timmy and his employees fight to stay afloat.


----------



## hollymolly

Malcontent said:


> *'The Elon Musk Show'* - U.K.
> 
> Three part series.
> 
> Available on youtube and wizardry.


Looking forward to watch this one.
Just curious to hear your opinions on IPTV services and how legal are they.
This article is quite interesting https://www.firesticktricks.com/is-iptv-legal.html, i just not sure i understand with the everything i read there.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Malcontent said:


> *'Blockbuster'* - Netflix


This looks like something I might enjoy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

HarleyRandom said:


> This looks like something I might enjoy.


I lasted 1.25 episodes.

Then again, I'm not a sitcom guy, and there was nothing that made this more than just a sitcom. So if you like sitcoms, you might like it...


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I lasted 1.25 episodes.
> 
> Then again, I'm not a sitcom guy, and there was nothing that made this more than just a sitcom. So if you like sitcoms, you might like it...


I assumed it was a movie. If it's a series, I'm likely not even going to bother.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> I assumed it was a movie. If it's a series, I'm likely not even going to bother.


Ten half-hour episodes.


----------



## David Platt

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I lasted 1.25 episodes.
> 
> Then again, I'm not a sitcom guy, and there was nothing that made this more than just a sitcom. So if you like sitcoms, you might like it...


You lasted .25 episodes longer than I did. I like a lot of people in this, I like the creative people behind the show-- but there was just nothing original or smart about it at all. It was the definition of mediocre.


----------



## Hcour

David Platt said:


> You lasted .25 episodes longer than I did. I like a lot of people in this, I like the creative people behind the show-- but there was just nothing original or smart about it at all. It was the definition of mediocre.


Probably the best thing about this show is the irony of Netflix making a series about Blockbuster...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Hcour said:


> Probably the best thing about this show is the irony of Netflix making a series about Blockbuster...


Victory lap? 

(Reviews have not been kind...apparently, you don't have to not be a sitcom guy to not like this show!)


----------



## photoshopgrl

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Victory lap?
> 
> (Reviews have not been kind...apparently, you don't have to not be a sitcom guy to not like this show!)


On another note, I finally understand your signature! Yay me!


----------



## HarleyRandom

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I lasted 1.25 episodes.
> 
> Then again, I'm not a sitcom guy, and there was nothing that made this more than just a sitcom. So if you like sitcoms, you might like it...


I am a sitcom guy and I liked Randall Park in "Fresh Off the Boat".


----------



## innocentfreak

Rogue Heroes, previously started airing on BBC, starts 11/13/2022 on Epix



> Rogue Heroes is a dramatized account of how the world’s greatest Special Forces unit, the SAS, was formed under extraordinary circumstances in the darkest days of World War Two. Based on Ben Macintyre’s best-selling book of the same name, the series centers on David Stirling, an eccentric young officer, who is hospitalized after a training exercise gone wrong. Convinced that traditional commando units don’t work, Stirling creates a radical plan that flies in the face of all accepted rules of modern warfare. He fights for permission to recruit the toughest, boldest, and brightest soldiers for a small undercover unit that will create mayhem behind enemy lines. More rebels than soldiers, Stirling’s team is every bit as complicated, flawed, and reckless as it is brave and heroic.


----------



## innocentfreak

Tulsa King starts 11/13 on Paramount Plus



> TULSA KING follows New York mafia capo Dwight “The General” Manfredi (Sylvester Stallone), just after he is released from prison after 25 years and unceremoniously exiled by his boss to set up shop in Tulsa, Okla. Realizing that his mob family may not have his best interests in mind, Dwight slowly builds a “crew” from a group of unlikely characters, to help him establish a new criminal empire in a place that to him might as well be another planet. The series also stars Andrea Savage (“I'm Sorry”), Martin Starr (“Silicon Valley”), Max Casella (“The Tender Bar”), Domenick Lombardozzi (“The Irishman”), Vincent Piazza (“Boardwalk Empire”), Jay Will (“The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel”), A.C. Peterson (“Superman & Lois”) with Garrett Hedlund (“The United States vs. Billie Holiday”).


----------



## innocentfreak

Fleishman is in Trouble starts on FX on Hulu on 11/17



> Fleishman Is In Trouble is the story of recently divorced 41-year-old “Toby Fleishman” (Jesse Eisenberg), who dives into the brave new world of app-based dating with the kind of success he never had dating in his youth. But just at the start of his first summer of sexual freedom, his ex-wife disappears, leaving him with the kids and no hint of where she is or whether she plans to return.


----------



## innocentfreak

1899 starts 11/17 on Netflix



> On their journey across the vast and treacherous Atlantic Ocean, the passengers of the Kerberos encounter the biggest mystery of their lives. Welcome to 1899, a deeply immersive new series from the creators of Dark.


----------



## innocentfreak

Leopard Skin starts 11/17 on Peacock



> Fleeing a botched diamond heist masterminded by crooked Judge Lasalle (Jeffrey Dean Morgan), a criminal gang (Nora Arnezeder, Gentry White, Margot Bingham) seeks shelter in the remote paradise of Playa Perdida, Mexico in the beachside estate where two intriguing women, Alba and Batty (Carla Gugino, Gaite Jansen) live. Dark and humorous complications arise when they are joined by two dinner guests, documentary producer Max (Philip Winchester), his flighty girlfriend Maru (Amelia Eve) and the estate’s former housekeeper, Inocencia (Ana de la Reguera). When they are all taken hostage, murderous secrets, coldhearted betrayals and shocking desires bubble to the surface as everyone awaits their fate.


----------



## photoshopgrl

innocentfreak said:


> Rogue Heroes, previously started airing on BBC, starts 11/13/2022 on Epix


What is Epix and how would I watch this with a Firestick? This looks great.


----------



## Allanon

photoshopgrl said:


> What is Epix and how would I watch this with a Firestick? This looks great.


There is an Epix app or get it as an Amazon Prime Video Channel.

epix.com


----------



## osu1991

photoshopgrl said:


> What is Epix and how would I watch this with a Firestick? This looks great.


Install Epix Now app and subscribe









EPIX NOW: Watch TV & Movies:Amazon.com:Appstore for Android






www.amazon.com


----------



## photoshopgrl

Gracias!


----------



## laria

If you have Comcast, you may have it for free as part of your package... it's part of my Triple Play package.


----------



## photoshopgrl

laria said:


> If you have Comcast, you may have it for free as part of your package... it's part of my Triple Play package.


I have Spectrum but I really only use it to authenticate my firetv apps. They don't have the live TV on my Firestick, only on my Roku and I just don't ever feel like switching back and forth. I'm ultra lazy.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Echo 3'* - Apple TV+



> 'Echo 3' follows Amber Chesborough, a brilliant young scientist who is the emotional heart of a small American family. When Amber goes missing along the Colombia-Venezuela border, her brother, Bambi, and her husband, Prince - two men with deep military experience and complicated pasts - struggle to find her in a layered personal drama, set against the explosive backdrop of a secret war.


November 23 2022


----------



## Malcontent

*'Wednesday'* - Netflix

November 23 2022



> 'Wednesday' is a sleuthing, supernaturally infused mystery that follows Wednesday Addams as a student at Nevermore Academy where she attempts to master her emerging psychic ability while also thwart a monstrous killing spree terrorizing the local town and solve the supernatural mystery that embroiled her parents 25 years ago—all while navigating her new and very tangled relationships of the strange and diverse student body.





> From the imagination of Tim Burton. 'WEDNESDAY' -- starring Jenna Ortega in the title role, alongside Catherine Zeta-Jones, Luis Guzman, Gwendoline Christie, Christina Ricci .


----------



## laria

photoshopgrl said:


> I have Spectrum but I really only use it to authenticate my firetv apps. They don't have the live TV on my Firestick, only on my Roku and I just don't ever feel like switching back and forth. I'm ultra lazy.


Sorry that’s what I meant, not that it was a tv channel. Just that my package allows me access in the apps.

I get access to Netflix, HBO Max, Peacock, and Epix.


----------



## Malcontent

*'1899' *- Netflix

November 17 2022



> 1899. A migrant steamship heads west to leave the old continent. The passengers, a mixed bag of European origins, united by their hopes and dreams for the new century and their future abroad. But their journey takes an unexpected turn when they discover another migrant ship adrift on open sea. What they will find on board, will turn their passage to the promised land into a horrifying nightmare.


----------



## Craigbob

Trailer for the Thst 70's show sequel That 90's Show. Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Red and Kitty look almost exactly the same!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Three Pines'* - Amazon Prime



> Drama based on Louise Penny's bestselling Chief Inspector Gamache crime novels, about the French-speaking detective as he probes crimes in his Quebec community, digging up long-buried secrets and discovering his own ghosts.
> 
> The series follows Chief Inspector Armand Gamache and his team as they investigate a series of perplexing murders, in the seemingly idyllic village of Three Pines, uncovering the buried secrets of its eccentric residents and in the process forcing Gamache to confront buried secrets of his own


----------



## Malcontent

*'Granite Harbour'* - U.K.

Available by Wizardry.



> Granite Harbour centres on the story of Lance Corporal Davis Lindo who arrives in Aberdeen as a new recruit to Police Scotland. Having completed his final tour with the Royal Military Police, Lindo dreams of being a detective at New Scotland Yard. However, he finds himself being sent to train as a Detective Constable in the North East of Scotland, he must quickly adapt to his new life in Aberdeen, a world away from anything this soldier has known before.
> 
> Lindo finds an ally in his mentor, DCI Tara ‘Bart' Bartlett, a razor-sharp, streetwise Aberdonian who is used to going solo. Together, this unlikely partnership must navigate the choppy waters of their first case – the murder of one of Aberdeen's most recognisable faces from the Oil Industry. Suddenly, Lindo and Bartlett find themselves thrust into a corporate battle between old and new energy.


----------



## innocentfreak

Geoge and Tammy starts 12/4 on Showtime and Paramount



> Starring Oscar winner Jessica Chastain (The Eyes of Tammy Faye) and Oscar nominee Michael Shannon (Bullet Train), GEORGE & TAMMY chronicles the country music power couple, Tammy Wynette and George Jones, whose complicated-but-enduring relationship inspired some of the most iconic music of all time. Remembered as the “First Lady of Country Music,” Wynette’s most successful song “Stand by Your Man” remains one of the most iconic and best-selling country singles by a female artist. Known for his once-in-a-lifetime voice, George Jones’ song “He Stopped Loving Her Today,” is still widely called the greatest country song of all time. With over 30 number-one country songs between them, including duets “We’re Gonna Hold On,” “Golden Ring” and “Near You,” George and Tammy’s legacy, both musically and romantically, remains one of the greatest love stories ever told. The series is created by Abe Sylvia (The Eyes of Tammy Faye, Nurse Jackie), directed by John Hillcoat (The Road). The premiere episode of GEORGE & TAMMY will debut simultaneously on SHOWTIME and on the Paramount Network behind Yellowstone commercial free on Sunday, December 4 at 9 p.m. ET/PT.


----------



## Howie

Ooooh. I'll watch that one. Can't wait to see the Possum portrayed on TV.


----------



## astrohip

Howie said:


> Ooooh. I'll watch that one. Can't wait to see the Possum portrayed on TV.


Yeah, two great actors, in what could be career roles if done well.


----------



## photoshopgrl

innocentfreak said:


> Geoge and Tammy starts 12/4 on Showtime and Paramount


Michael Shannon portraying George is going to be amazing. He's such a brilliant actor.


----------



## HarleyRandom

photoshopgrl said:


> Michael Shannon portraying George is going to be amazing. He's such a brilliant actor.


I like them both, so if there's a way I might consider watching.


----------



## Amnesia

Malcontent said:


> *'Three Pines'* - Amazon Prime


Is this in French?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Amnesia said:


> Is this in French?


I got bored halfway through the first episode, but so far it's a (pretty even?) mix of French and English.


----------



## ADG

Amnesia said:


> Is this in French?


80 - 90% English, 10 - 20% French


----------



## dthmj

innocentfreak said:


> Geoge and Tammy starts 12/4 on Showtime and Paramount


I don't have Showtime. I went to the Paramount Network page (NOT the same thing as Paramount+) and they say "watch this episode for free". Will it be all episodes, or just the first one?

I'm not ready to sub to Showtime yet - I'm hoping there is a way to get it for 50% off when I renew my Paramount+ in February, but it seems to be confusing.


----------



## Beryl

ADG said:


> 80 - 90% English, 10 - 20% French


Right. Very little French and I wish there was more.


Rob Helmerichs said:


> I got bored halfway through the first episode, but so far it's a (pretty even?) mix of French and English.


I suggest you hang in there watch the first 2 episodes as they are relatively self-contained —unlike other Amazon Prime series.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Beryl said:


> I suggest you hang in there watch the first 2 episodes as they are relatively self-contained —unlike other Amazon Prime series.


Well, the first quarter of the story held exactly nothing for me. Wasn't interested in the story, wasn't interested in the characters. And in a world where there is so much television and so few hours in the day...


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Tetris Murders:'* - Discovery/Discover+

12-05-2022



> The Tetris Murders, is a three-part documentary series, premiering on Monday, December 5 at 9/8c on ID and also available to stream the same day on discovery+.
> 
> In the late ‘80s and ‘90s, the puzzle-based video game TETRIS exploded across America and eventually took the rest of the world by storm. To this day, the iconic game’s popularity endures, with people of all ages and backgrounds playing it on their phones or devices. However, unknown to many, one of the minds behind the widely popular global sensation met a very tragic, complex, and deadly end. On September 22, 1998, Vladimir Pokhilko, who was involved with the development of TETRIS, was found dead alongside his wife and their young son in their Palo Alto, California, home. Now, more than two decades later, the Palo Alto Police Department homicide investigators who were first on the scene revisit the haunting crime. Over the course of this gripping three-part docuseries, the investigators unearth new theories and evidence, further unraveling the mystery of this crime. What was once thought to be a murder-suicide in 1998 is now revealed to be something much more sinister. As the investigators revisit the evidence, dark connections to Russia surface.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Kindred* starts 12/13 on FX on Hulu



> FX's Kindred, the new drama series based on Octavia E. Butler's profoundly influential novel, will premiere Tuesday, December 13 exclusively on Hulu. The premiere will include all eight episodes. The series will soon be available on Star+ in Latin America and Disney+ under the Star banner in all other territories. The announcement was made today at New York Comic Con during a Kindred panel presentation featuring showrunner and executive producer Branden Jacobs-Jenkins and cast members Mallori Johnson, Micah Stock, Gayle Rankin, Austin Smith, David Alexander Kaplan, Sophina Brown and Sheria Irving. Adapted from the celebrated novel Kindred, by Hugo Award-winner Octavia E. Butler, the FX series centers on "Dana James" (Mallori Johnson), a young Black woman and aspiring writer who has uprooted her life of familial obligation and relocated to Los Angeles, ready to claim a future that, for once, feels all her own. But, before she can settle into her new home, she finds herself being violently pulled back and forth in time. She emerges at a nineteenth-century plantation, a place remarkably and intimately linked with Dana and her family. An interracial romance threads through Dana's past and present, and the clock is ticking as she struggles to confront secrets she never knew ran through her blood, in this genre-breaking exploration of the ties that bind.


----------



## innocentfreak

*The Battle for Justina Pelletier* starts 12/13 on Peacock



> Exploring the story of Justina Pelletier, a 14-year-old girl who entered a Boston hospital with a mysterious set of symptoms and quickly became a ward of the state, leaving her family in disbelief. The events that followed inspired an anonymous computer hacker to take matters into his own hands and sparked a debate about parental rights, medical child abuse and the gray areas in between.


----------



## innocentfreak

*National Treasure: Edge of History *starts 12/14 on Disney+



> The Disney+ Original series "National Treasure" Edge of History" is an expansion of the "National Treasure" movie franchise told from the point of view of a young heroine, Jess - a brilliant and resourceful DREAMer in search of answers about her family - who embarks on the adventure of a lifetime to uncover the truth about the past and save a lost Pan-American treasure. "National Treasure" stars Lisette Olivera, Catherine Zeta-Jones ("Chicago"), Jake Austin Walker ("Rectify"), Jordan Rodrigues ("Lady Bird"), Zuri Reed ("Flatbush Misdemeanors"), Antonio Cipriano ("Jagged Little Pill") and Lyndon Smith ("Parenthood"). Jerry Bruckheimer, Cormac & Marianne Wibberley, Jonathan Littman and KristieAnne Reed serve as executive producers on the series alongside Rick Muirragui, who also serves as a writer. Jon Turteltaub is also an executive producer. Mira Nair is directing and executive producing.


----------



## innocentfreak

*The Parent Test* starts 12/15 on ABC



> Based on a hit Australian television format, “The Parent Test” will explore the many distinctively different parenting styles. From helicopter to child-led parents, 12 families are put under the microscope in the ultimate parenting stress test and will share learnings about emotional hot-button topics that compare the multiple styles of parenting. The families are put through various situations to foster conversations about how each unit operates. Host Ali Wentworth and parenting expert Dr. Adolph Brown moderate these impassioned conversations amongst parents who may have conflicting opinions on how to raise their families, but they all share the common goal of raising happy, healthy children.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Dance Monsters* starts 12/16 on Netflix



> In this feel-good competition, amateur dancers disguised as motion capture monsters bring their best moves, hoping to wow our panel of judges and win $250,000. Ne-Yo, Lele Pons and Ashley Banjo serve as judges. Ashley Roberts serves as host. Dance Monsters premieres December 16 on Netflix.


----------



## innocentfreak

*Litvinenko* starts 12/16 on Sundance Now



> Alexander Litvinenko (David Tennant), a former Russian spy and Kremlin critic, dies in a London hospital bed, but not before accusing President Vladimir Putin of his murder. He had been poisoned with the deadliest substance known to man, and the police race to seal off contaminated sites, while detectives dive into a high-stakes murder investigation. In a dark world of political power games and fragile international relations, can the detectives find justice for Litvinenko’s devastated family?


----------



## tigercat74

innocentfreak said:


> *Dance Monsters* starts 12/16 on Netflix


I knew some real dance monsters at this one place but this a family show.


----------



## wprager

ADG said:


> 80 - 90% English, 10 - 20% French


Too bad that 0% of the 80-90% that is English is some poor attempt of trying to convey to the viewers that these are still two French Canadian individuals speaking to each other. It's a bit of a hot mess. The other thing it has going against it is that (in my mind, at least) I tend to compare it to Cardinal, and the comparison is not at all favorable (to Three Pines).


----------



## ADG

wprager said:


> Too bad that 0% of the 80-90% that is English is some poor attempt of trying to convey to the viewers that these are still two French Canadian individuals speaking to each other. It's a bit of a hot mess. The other thing it has going against it is that (in my mind, at least) I tend to compare it to Cardinal, and the comparison is not at all favorable (to Three Pines).


We enjoy it.


----------



## Beryl

ADG said:


> We enjoy it.


Moi aussi. 

I just borrowed a Louise Penny audiobook from my library because the Det. Gamache stories are new to me. I put another on hold. What a super discovery!

Je suppose que je vivais sous un rocher!


----------



## Malcontent

*'Strike' *- U.K

*Season 5* has started in the U.K. Available by wizardry.



> Cormoran Strike, a war veteran turned private detective operating out of a tiny office in London’s Denmark Street, is wounded both physically and psychologically. His unique insight and his background as an SIB Investigator prove crucial in solving complex cases, which have eluded the police.


----------



## wprager

Malcontent said:


> *'Strike' *- U.K
> 
> *Season 5* has started in the U.K. Available by wizardry.


Can't wait till it shows up on CraveTV up here.


----------



## Tony_T

March…


----------



## eddyj

Malcontent said:


> *'Strike' *- U.K
> 
> *Season 5* has started in the U.K. Available by wizardry.


It has been so long since the last one, I had almost forgotten this existed.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


> March…


Well that cast is amazing!!! I'm 100% in!


----------



## Allanon

*The Recruit* - December 16 - Netflix


> A fledgling lawyer at the CIA becomes enmeshed in dangerous international power politics when a former asset threatens to expose the nature of her long-term relationship with the agency unless they exonerate her of a serious crime.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Allanon said:


> *The Recruit* - December 16 - Netflix


Something about his mannerisms in this trailer give me Mark Ruffalo feels


----------



## innocentfreak

*1923* starts 12/18 on Paramount Plus



> From Academy Award(R) nominee Taylor Sheridan, 1923 is the next installment of the YELLOWSTONE origin story and introduces a new generation of Duttons. Led by Academy Award nominee Harrison Ford as Jacob Dutton and Academy Award winner Helen Mirren as Cara Dutton, the series will explore the early 20th century when pandemics, historic drought, the end of Prohibition and the Great Depression all plague the mountain west and the Duttons who call it home.


----------



## javabird

innocentfreak said:


> *1923* starts 12/18 on Paramount Plus


I havent watched Yellowstone, but I’m up for this.


----------



## Beryl

javabird said:


> I havent watched Yellowstone, but I’m up for this.


Me too due to Helen Mirren and no commercials.


----------



## gchance




----------



## photoshopgrl

gchance said:


>


I'm excited for this one. I loved this show as a kid.


----------



## eddyj

I have high hopes for it too. There are very few comedies that I have liked over the years, but Night Court was one of them.


----------



## HarleyRandom

gchance said:


>


I saw a commercial during "SNL" and it looks like it's going to be great. I can't believe John Larroquette would still be practicing. But he played a 65-year-old on "Me, Myself and I" a few years ago and my cousin is a lawyer who was older than that when he retired.

I feel like I know that judge from somewhere.


----------



## HarleyRandom

eddyj said:


> I have high hopes for it too. There are very few comedies that I have liked over the years, but Night Court was one of them.


I liked lots of comedies but this one was one of the best.


----------



## gchance

HarleyRandom said:


> I saw a commercial during "SNL" and it looks like it's going to be great. I can't believe John Larroquette would still be practicing. But he played a 65-year-old on "Me, Myself and I" a few years ago and my cousin is a lawyer who was older than that when he retired.
> 
> I feel like I know that judge from somewhere.


He's 75, and within the show context it looks like maybe he ISN'T practicing anymore, but she brings him back.


----------



## laria

HarleyRandom said:


> I feel like I know that judge from somewhere.


It's Melissa Rauch... Bernadette from The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Tony_T

laria said:


> It's Melissa Rauch... Bernadette from The Big Bang Theory.


And thankfully she's not using that awful voice she used in TBBT

(Thought I saw Letterman in that promo )


----------



## HarleyRandom

laria said:


> It's Melissa Rauch... Bernadette from The Big Bang Theory.


Oh, the "Jeopardy" contestant.


----------



## Craigbob

gchance said:


>


I'm so looking forward to this one. I don't think I've ever heard Melisa Rauch's real voice before. I like it so much better than her Bernadette voice.


----------



## scooterboy

Craigbob said:


> I'm so looking forward to this one. I don't think I've ever heard Melisa Rauch's real voice before. I like it so much better than her Bernadette voice.


I happened to hear her real voice before I ever saw her on BBT. She was on a few episodes of HBO's True Blood, and I hadn't started watching BBT until they had done a few seasons.


----------



## Tony_T

When she was 1st introduced on TBBT, she didn’t use that annoying voice.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Tony_T said:


> When she was 1st introduced on TBBT, she didn’t use that annoying voice.


Yes, the running joke was, as time went on she sounded more and more like Howard's mother. But at the beginning, Bernadette was like this:


----------



## getbak

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flanderization


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Head'* - HBO MAX

Season 2 has been released. It's been 2 years since the first season came out. I barely remember what happened. Available by wizardry.



> In an isolated and inaccessible Antarctic research station, winter has fallen on the South Pole, and the sun will soon disappear for the next six months. A small team, known as the Winterers, will remain at the Polaris VI Antarctic Research Station to continue their innovative research, a crucial part in the fight against climate change, under the command of renowned biologist Arthur Wilde. But when spring comes, summer commander Johan Berg returns to the station only to find the entire team are either dead or missing. A killer is on the loose, and Annika, Johan's wife, is missing. If he wants to find her alive, he will have to trust Maggie, the young doctor who is profoundly shaken and apparently the sole survivor from the group… or, is there someone else?


Season 2 takes place on a ship in the ocean.

Season 1 trailer:


----------



## madscientist

I didn't see S1 of The Head but that preview of S2 feels very spoilery for S1


----------



## Malcontent

madscientist said:


> I didn't see S1 of The Head but that preview of S2 feels very spoilery for S1


I removed the trailer for season 2 from my post. Replaced it with season 1 trailer.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Well, why would a trailer for a Season 2 NOT be spoilery for Season 1?


----------



## sharkster

As to the new Night Court show: Apparently I missed it, but when is this coming to NBC? Or is it just Peacock. I thought it was only Peacock so figured I would miss it, but if it's coming to NBC I want to be sure to start a Pass.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

sharkster said:


> As to the new Night Court show: Apparently I missed it, but when is this coming to NBC? Or is it just Peacock. I thought it was only Peacock so figured I would miss it, but if it's coming to NBC I want to be sure to start a Pass.


Here you go:


> *When does the new Night Court premiere?*
> 
> Tuesday, January 17, 2023 at 8/7c on NBC with back-to-back new episodes.
> 
> *How to watch the new Night Court*
> 
> After the premiere, watch _Night Court_ on NBC and stream episodes on Peacock.


Source:








Everything to Know About the New Night Court on NBC


Everything to know about the new "Night Court" on NBC, with premiere date, cast info, and much more.




www.nbc.com


----------



## Malcontent

*'Litvinenko'* - U.K.



> Tells the real-life story of a former Russian Federal Security Services and KGB officer's poisoning. Alexander Litvinenko's death from polonium poisoning in November 2006 triggered one of the most complex and dangerous cases in the history of the Metropolitan Police.
> 
> Alexander Litvinenko (David Tennant), a former Russian spy and Kremlin critic, dies in a London hospital bed, but not before accusing President Vladimir Putin of his murder. He had been poisoned with the deadliest substance known to man, and the police race to seal off contaminated sites, while detectives dive into a high-stakes murder investigation. In a dark world of political power games and fragile international relations, can the detectives find justice for Litvinenko’s devastated family?


Stars 'David Tennant'.

Available by wizardry.


----------



## sharkster

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything to Know About the New Night Court on NBC
> 
> 
> Everything to know about the new "Night Court" on NBC, with premiere date, cast info, and much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbc.com


Oh man, thank you so much!! I set a reminder so I can set a Pass when it hits the guide (well, hopefully, my Tivos still work at that time since Spectrum seems to be wanting to make them go away). At any rate, I really look forward to seeing the new iteration of the show. I recall the original fondly. 

Also glad Larroquette will be in the new one. Hope more of the originals may show up.


----------



## Malcontent

I don't know if technically 'Night Court' was a spin off of 'Cheers'. 'Harry Anderson' appeared in a few episodes of 'Cheers' playing a con man. If I remember correctly, his character was called 'Harry The Hat'. Why I remember that nickname I have no clue. I believe that role might have gotten him 'Night Court'.


----------



## madscientist

Malcontent said:


> I removed the trailer for season 2 from my post. Replaced it with season 1 trailer.


I wasn't really saying that it should be removed, I just wanted to let people know who hadn't finished S1.


Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, why would a trailer for a Season 2 NOT be spoilery for Season 1?


 I've seen plenty of S2 trailers that don't really spoil things for S1. They're more about what happens in S2 and not about what happened in S1. This "trailer" didn't even seem like a preview of what will happen in S2 at all: it seemed mostly like a recap of the end of S1  But since I didn't see S1 I have no way to know if my impression is correct or not.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Malcontent said:


> I don't know if technically 'Night Court' was a spin off of 'Cheers'. 'Harry Anderson' appeared in a few episodes of 'Cheers' playing a con man. If I remember correctly, his character was called 'Harry The Hat'. Why I remember that nickname I have no clue. I believe that role might have gotten him 'Night Court'.


That's right, thanks, I remember Harry the Hat now. That was a different character named Harry. And to make things more difficult (or easy), the actor's name was also Harry. Here's what NBC has to say:


> *Was Night Court a spin-off of Cheers?*
> 
> Because of their critical acclaim and popularity at the same time of release, many confuse _Night Court_ as a spin-off to the hit NBC comedy _Cheers_. However, _Night Court_ is not a spin-off but an original series that also aired on NBC during its original run.


Source:








Everything to Know About the New Night Court on NBC


Everything to know about the new "Night Court" on NBC, with premiere date, cast info, and much more.




www.nbc.com


----------



## Craigbob

And the full trailer for That 90's Show is up. How do these people not age? One of the Kids looks like he could be a young Ashton Kutcher. I wonder if he's supposed to be Kelso and Jackie's kid. Looks like a fun series.


----------



## Tony_T

Leia 😃


----------



## Malcontent

*'Velma '* - HBO Max

January 12 2023 



> "Velma' is the origin story of 'Velma Dinkley', the unsung and underappreciated brains of the Scooby-Doo Mystery Inc. gang. An original and humorous spin that unmasks the complex and colorful past of one of America's most beloved mystery solvers.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Treason'*- Netflix

December 26 2022



> 'Treason' follows Adam Lawrence, trained and groomed by MI6, whose career seems set. But when the past catches up with him in the form of Kara, a Russian spy with whom he shares a complicated past, he is forced to question everything and everyone in his life. A triangular relationship forms between Kara, Adam and his wife, Maddy; three people who are trying to expose each other's secrets, navigate political and diplomatic relationships, whilst hanging onto their personal lives, and those they love most.


----------



## Malcontent

Never mind. Already posted elsewhere.


----------



## Steveknj

Malcontent said:


> *'Treason'*- Netflix
> 
> December 26 2022


I'm in, seems to be in my wheelhouse.


----------



## Allanon

*Kaleidoscope* - January 1 - Netflix




> A master thief and his crew attempt an epic and elaborate heist worth $7 billion dollars — but betrayal, greed and other threats undermine their plans.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Will Trent'* - ABC

January 03 2023




> In Will Trent Special Agent Will Trent of the Georgia Bureau of Investigations was abandoned at birth and endured a harsh coming-of-age in Atlanta's overwhelmed foster care system. But now, determined to use his unique point of view to make sure no one is abandoned like he was, Trent has the highest clearance rate in the GBI.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Alert: Missing Persons Unit'* - Fox

January 08 2023 



> When police officer Nikki Parker’s son goes missing, she joins the LAPD’s Missing Person’s Unit to help other people find their loved ones, even as she searches for her own. Six years later, her world is turned upside-down when her ex-husband, Devon Zoellner, shows up with a proof-of-life photo of their missing boy. Or is it?


----------



## Malcontent

*'Anne Rice's Mayfair Witches ' *- AMC

January 08 2023

*



Mayfair Witches centers on an intuitive young neurosurgeon who discovers that she is the unlikely heir to a family of witches. As she grapples with her newfound powers, she must contend with a sinister presence that has haunted her family for generations.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## astrohip

Malcontent said:


> *'Anne Rice's Mayfair Witches ' *- AMC
> 
> January 08 2023


They did a lot of promos of this during the "Interview with a the Vampire" series. Looks interesting, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

astrohip said:


> They did a lot of promos of this during the "Interview with a Vampire" series. Looks interesting, I'll give it a try.


They're both part of a shared universe AMC is building from Rice's work called "Immortal Universe." There was an "IU" logo on the Interview series.


----------



## Anubys

Craigbob said:


> And the full trailer for That 90's Show is up. How do these people not age? One of the Kids looks like he could be a young Ashton Kutcher. I wonder if he's supposed to be Kelso and Jackie's kid. Looks like a fun series.


I'm really torn between really wanting to watch this and my vow to never, ever, watch another sitcom with a laugh track or a live audience.


----------



## innocentfreak

Paul T Goldman starts 1/1 on Peacock



> Paul T. Goldman is a mind-bending series from the director of Borat Subsequent Moviefilm and the producers of The Disaster Artist. It’s a project that director Jason Woliner has been shooting for over a decade and a story that continues to pile on jaw-dropping new twists. In the style of Woliner’s work on Borat Subsequent Moviefilm, the series is a groundbreaking project that mixes fact and fiction to tell a bizarre and incredible tale.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

innocentfreak said:


> Paul T Goldman starts 1/1 on Peacock


My policy is to never trust a show whose description literally doesn't give you a clue what it's about...


----------



## Steveknj

Anubys said:


> I'm really torn between really wanting to watch this and my vow to never, ever, watch another sitcom with a laugh track or a live audience.


My vow is to never watch a rehashed version of a popular show from more than 20 years ago. They are almost never as good as the original, and make you long for the original. Of course I've broken that vow a few times. I watched the new The Wonder Years, and it's fine, but not as good as the original, and I plan on watching the new Night Court (which was one of my all time favorite sitcoms). I'm on the fence about this one but will probably watch at least a couple of episodes to see how it is. As for laugh tracks or live audience, I know it bothers some people, but I honestly don't really care either way. I'm fully capable of determining what's funny to me, and after awhile I don't even notice the "others" laughing in the background. The vast majority of sitcoms I've watched over my lifetime had either a laugh track or live audience, and it never bothered me then, why should it now? I think it's kind of snobbish to discount a show like that simply because it has that. I think of a laugh track as the same thing as the soundtrack music on a drama, it's there to set the mood. That's all.


----------



## sharkster

I don't generally have as much a struggle with the canned laughter thing, but live audiences drive me nuts. I know, that's on me as the main issue is that I have hearing problems now and when an audience is whooping and hollering like crazy I simply cannot hear what's being said on a show, given a sitcom, talk show, or any other type of show with a noisy audience.


----------



## Bruce24

sharkster said:


> I don't generally have as much a struggle with the canned laughter thing, but live audiences drive me nuts. I know, that's on me as the main issue is that I have hearing problems now and when an audience is whooping and hollering like crazy I simply cannot hear what's being said on a show, given a sitcom, talk show, or any other type of show with a noisy audience.


I never thought much about laugh tracks or studio audience background noise until I lived in the UK for a few years. For some American sitcoms they broadcast they would remove the laugh track. Once I noticed this it became painful to watch (really listen to) a sitcom with a laugh track.


----------



## Steveknj

Bruce24 said:


> I never thought much about laugh tracks or studio audience background noise until I lived in the UK for a few years. For some American sitcoms they broadcast they would remove the laugh track. Once I noticed this it became painful to watch (really listen to) a sitcom with a laugh track.


Years ago, I bought the first three seasons of M*A*S*H on DVD and that version allowed you to watch with or without the laughtrack. I found that I actually prefered the laughtrack as it just felt more "natural" for that show. I know in later seasons the show was famous for being one of the early sitcoms to do some episodes without it, but for some reason the show just felt funnier with it. But I think a lot of it is what you are used to. To me shows like Community or Arrested Development would have felt weird WITH a laughtrack.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Steveknj said:


> Years ago, I bought the first three seasons of M*A*S*H on DVD and that version allowed you to watch with or without the laughtrack. I found that I actually prefered the laughtrack as it just felt more "natural" for that show. I know in later seasons the show was famous for being one of the early sitcoms to do some episodes without it, but for some reason the show just felt funnier with it. But I think a lot of it is what you are used to. To me shows like Community or Arrested Development would have felt weird WITH a laughtrack.


It absolutely WAS more natural with the laugh track, because that's how it was designed. Strip it out, and you have awkward pauses while the actors wait for the audience reaction. Arrested Development would have been catastrophic with a laugh track, because there was no "space" in the flow of the show for the laughter; it would have been stepping on lines.


----------



## sharkster

Interesting thoughts. Off the cuff, I would think that I would prefer any given show without a laugh track. I do have the DVDs for all the M*A*S*H seasons. I should look to see if there is that option to test it out.

For me it's mostly the fact that I have very aggressive tinnitis and I can only, often barely, hear ONE additional thing besides that. When you have dialogue, audience/track noises, AND all the sounds in my head, one of them gets completely lost. I wish it could just be the racket in my head because it gets aggravating to never have any peace and quiet.


----------



## Steveknj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It absolutely WAS more natural with the laugh track, because that's how it was designed. Strip it out, and you have awkward pauses while the actors wait for the audience reaction. Arrested Development would have been catastrophic with a laugh track, because there was no "space" in the flow of the show for the laughter; it would have been stepping on lines.


Exactly. We are seeing this with shows designed for streaming without commercials and the ad tiers insert ads in all kinds of strange spots. Same concept. But, that makes sense for live audiences more than laugh tracks I suppose. What about shows that film on a soundstage without an audience but have laughtracks? Do the actors pause for no laughter?


----------



## Steveknj

sharkster said:


> Interesting thoughts. Off the cuff, I would think that I would prefer any given show without a laugh track. I do have the DVDs for all the M*A*S*H seasons. I should look to see if there is that option to test it out.
> 
> For me it's mostly the fact that I have very aggressive tinnitis and I can only, often barely, hear ONE additional thing besides that. When you have dialogue, audience/track noises, AND all the sounds in my head, one of them gets completely lost. I wish it could just be the racket in my head because it gets aggravating to never have any peace and quiet.


I have tinnitis, though not as bad as yours, and I get that, never complete silence in my head either.


----------



## Bruce24

Steveknj said:


> Exactly. We are seeing this with shows designed for streaming without commercials and the ad tiers insert ads in all kinds of strange spots. Same concept. But, that makes sense for live audiences more than laugh tracks I suppose. What about shows that film on a soundstage without an audience but have laughtracks? Do the actors pause for no laughter?


What bugs me with this is....as an example, Paramount+ creates new content for streaming, but they still have the - put commercial here transition. I get that they still have the ad supported tier and want to option to air the show on other commercial supported channels...but when watching these shows the transition instinctively has me looking to grab a remote, then the show continues and I remember ad free.


----------



## innocentfreak

Rob Helmerichs said:


> My policy is to never trust a show whose description literally doesn't give you a clue what it's about...


This is just what was on the youtube trailer link. Usually they are pretty good about describing the show without being a full press release. I just watch the trailers and never read the descriptions.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

innocentfreak said:


> This is just what was on the youtube trailer link. Usually they are pretty good about describing the show without being a full press release. I just watch the trailers and never read the descriptions.


And I only read the descriptions. Which is an official synopsis from Peacock (who posted the trailer).

The fact that they are afraid to give a synopsis that tells you a single thing about the show tells me that it's a show I don't want to watch.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Riptide' *- U.K.

Available by wizardry.



> Alison has just married Australian Sean Weston. Both of their children struggle with the new family situation, and Alison's former husband wants her back. When Sean disappears during a morning surf, it is not clear if he got caught up in a rip tide or if there is more to his disappearance. She sets out to investigate.


----------



## HarleyRandom

innocentfreak said:


> Paul T Goldman starts 1/1 on Peacock


The Kennedy Center Honors is not what it used to be. But I am so glad I recorded it and watched the good parts. Borat was hilarious. It was like an SNL monologue.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It absolutely WAS more natural with the laugh track, because that's how it was designed. Strip it out, and you have awkward pauses while the actors wait for the audience reaction. Arrested Development would have been catastrophic with a laugh track, because there was no "space" in the flow of the show for the laughter; it would have been stepping on lines.


As long as it has a live audience, I see the laugh track as making you a part of the audience and experiencing it the way they do. They have multiple takes and other delays, but essentially it's like being there or in a theater. 

Laugh tracks don't bother me unless the show is really not funny and the laughter seems inappropriate.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I'm not a sitcom guy, so I rarely watch shows with laugh tracks...but it's not because of the laugh track. It's because I generally don't like sitcoms.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Happy Valley'* - U.K.

*Season 3* has started. Long time coming. Season 2 finished in 2016.



> Happy Valley is a dark, funny, multi-layered thriller revolving around the personal and professional life of Catherine, a dedicated, experienced, hard-working copper. She is also a bereaved mother who looks after her orphaned grandchild.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Silent Witness'* - U.K.

*Season 26* has started. Available by wizardry.



> Forensic pathologists face personal and professional challenges in a moody, tense thriller that moves from the crime scene to the lab.


----------



## Malcontent

*'The Rig'* - Amazon Prime

January 06 2023



> Magnus and his crew aboard the Kinloch Bravo oil rig are stationed off the Scottish coast in the dangerous waters of the North Sea. When they are due to be collected and return to the mainland a mysterious and all-enveloping fog rolls through. The rig is hit by massive tremors, and they find themselves cut off from all communication with the shore and the outside world. As the crew endeavour to discover what's driving this unknown force, a major accident forces them to ask questions about who they can really trust. Bonds are broken, allegiances formed and generational fault lines exposed. The crew of the Bravo will be driven to the limits of both their loyalties and their endurance, into a confrontation with forces beyond their imagination.


----------



## Malcontent

*'Stonehouse'* - BritBox

Stars 'Keeley Hawes' .

Available by wizardry.



> The series recounts how in November 1974 British politician John Stonehouse, Postmaster General in the Harold Wilson government and MP for Walsall North, disappeared from the beach of a luxury hotel in Miami, Florida leaving just a neatly folded pile of clothes behind, after he swam into the sea to fake his own death. However, it became apparent that his reputation had been masking dark secrets.


----------



## Hcour

Malcontent said:


> *'Stonehouse'* - BritBox
> 
> Stars 'Keeley Hawes' .
> 
> Available by wizardry.


I love Keeley Hawes. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Beryl




----------



## Malcontent

*'Koala Man'* - Hulu

01-09-2023

'Michael Cusack' and 'Hugh Jackman'.



> Koala Man follows middle-aged dad Kevin and his titular not-so-secret identity, whose only superpower is a burning passion for following rules and snuffing out petty crime in the town of Dapto. Though it may seem like any other Australian suburb, forces of evil both cosmic and man-made lie in wait to pounce on unsuspecting Daptonians. On a quest to clean up his hometown, and often roping his frustrated family into his adventures, Koala Man stands at the ready. He'll do whatever it takes to defeat villainous masterminds, supernatural horrors, or worse: jerks who don't take their rubbish bins down on the proper days.


----------



## Malcontent

*'MADOFF The Monster Of Wall Street'* - Netflix



> Madoff: The Monster of Wall Street is a docuseries that follows the rise and fall of financier Bernie Madoff, who orchestrated one of the biggest Ponzi schemes in Wall Street history. With an innovative visual approach, the four-part edge-of-your-seat financial thriller reveals the truth behind Bernie Madoff's infamous multibillion-dollar global Ponzi scheme and the ways in which a willfully blind financial system allowed it to flourish for decades.


----------



## Steveknj

Beryl said:


>


I liked the first season. Not sure where they could take this for this season.


----------



## Craigbob

Beryl said:


>


I only got a through a few episodes of S1. maybe I should give it another try.


----------



## Anubys

Craigbob said:


> I only got a through a few episodes of S1. maybe I should give it another try.


I'm with you. Stopped after maybe 3 episodes but now that there's a second season, maybe I bolted too soon(?)


----------



## Howie

Malcontent said:


> *'Happy Valley'* - U.K.
> 
> *Season 3* has started. Long time coming. Season 2 finished in 2016.


I really liked that show. Is there a service like Britbox that I could subscribe to that is showing the new episodes, or do I just have to wait for it to filter down to the usual sources here in the US? I don't want to try anything shady.


----------



## Malcontent

Howie said:


> I really liked that show. Is there a service like Britbox that I could subscribe to that is showing the new episodes, or do I just have to wait for it to filter down to the usual sources here in the US? I don't want to try anything shady.


The only place that it's streaming is on the BBC iPlayer . You have to be in the U.K. to stream it. Unless maybe use a VPN and go through a server located in the U.K. I don't know if you personally would consider using a VPN shady or not.


----------



## Bruce24

Howie said:


> I really liked that show. Is there a service like Britbox that I could subscribe to that is showing the new episodes, or do I just have to wait for it to filter down to the usual sources here in the US? I don't want to try anything shady.


Home | BritBox Free 7-day trial, then just $7.99/month or $79.99/year


----------



## lambertman

Bruce24 said:


> Home | BritBox Free 7-day trial, then just $7.99/month or $79.99/year


Yes, but Happy Valley is not on Britbox. It will be on AMC+ at some point in the future.


----------



## gossamer88

Malcontent said:


> *'Will Trent'* - ABC
> 
> January 03 2023


This was front and center when I launched Hulu last night. It was OK. Weekly released since its airing on ABC Tuesday nights. I'll continue but certainly not must-see-TV.


----------



## dthmj

gossamer88 said:


> This was front and center when I launched Hulu last night. It was OK. Weekly released since its airing on ABC Tuesday nights. I'll continue but certainly not must-see-TV.


I enjoyed it. I'll continue watching.


----------



## Steveknj

gossamer88 said:


> This was front and center when I launched Hulu last night. It was OK. Weekly released since its airing on ABC Tuesday nights. I'll continue but certainly not must-see-TV.


I watched. Boilerplate Network TV detective show. I'll pass.


----------



## gchance

https://www.avclub.com/natasha-lyonne-trailer-poker-face-rian-johnson-peacock-1849954486?utm_campaign=The%20A.V.%20Club&utm_content=1672950180&utm_medium=SocialMarketing&utm_source=facebook&fbclid=IwAR3r8gnZgx7Wvv8NLPZzEQm0bDNsy_RTpbMCCTYOkV3lwj1gJLf2Vph3JE4








"The _Columbo_-inspired series follows Charlie as she dodges the “wolves on [her] fender” and uses her unique power to solve mysteries along the way. Following a case of the week format, it looks like her vintage Plymouth Barracuda will be making stops at a race car track, retirement home, dinner theater, and a roadhouse bar where Chloë Sevigny is a singer, amongst other hijinks-friendly locations."


----------



## Malcontent

Malcontent said:


> *'Anne Rice's Mayfair Witches ' *- AMC
> 
> January 08 2023


The first episode is available a few days early by wizardry.


----------



## connie_w

dthmj said:


> I enjoyed it. I'll continue watching.


You and me, both. I enjoyed Will Trent.


----------



## Malcontent

Nicole Kidman to Star in Upcoming Taylor Sheridan Drama


The Oscar winner joins Zoe Saldaña and Laysla De Oliveira in the CIA drama 'Lioness.'




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## Howie

I liked Will Trent, too.


----------



## Beryl

Will Trent had me at the dog.


----------



## eddyj

Beryl said:


> Will Trent had me at the dog.


The dog got me to watch it in the first place. Giving it a chance.


----------



## HarleyRandom

HarleyRandom said:


> "Lopez v. Lopez" looks good. I didn't watch most episodes of George Lopez's other show.


Not a fan.

I decided to finally watch because of Cheech Marin and Rita Moreno. But when I saw I had two copies of the pilot, I realized I'd better get rid of one of them and ... while I'm checking, i need to watch the pilot first anyway.

Caroline Rhea as the Karen who had a precious chihuahua was the only thing good about it.


----------



## HarleyRandom

eddyj said:


> The dog got me to watch it in the first place. Giving it a chance.


Don't like dogs, so that was a reason not to bother.

It's possible I would like the show but I have no time to add new shows unless I really, really want to.


----------



## sharkster

Ooh, I have always liked Cheech Marin and I love Rita Moreno. But, for some reason, I've never taken to George Lopez. I think there was a specific reason early on, but I'll be damned if I can recall what it was. I just know I get a negative feeling with him. Maybe I'll check it out.


----------



## gchance

sharkster said:


> Ooh, I have always liked Cheech Marin and I love Rita Moreno. But, for some reason, I've never taken to George Lopez. I think there was a specific reason early on, but I'll be damned if I can recall what it was. I just know I get a negative feeling with him. Maybe I'll check it out.


Plagiarized standup comedy perhaps?


----------



## HarleyRandom

Not Dead Yet - Coming Soon to ABC - YouTube 

I'm sold.


----------



## HarleyRandom

Joel McHale to Star in ‘Animal Control,’ New Workplace Comedy on Fox | TVLine 

At least it has Joel McHale.


----------



## scooterboy

sharkster said:


> Ooh, I have always liked Cheech Marin and I love Rita Moreno. But, for some reason, I've never taken to George Lopez. I think there was a specific reason early on, but I'll be damned if I can recall what it was. I just know I get a negative feeling with him. Maybe I'll check it out.


I never took to George Lopez because I found him completely unfunny. Whether in a series or stand-up, he just never made me laugh. And I like many Hispanic comedians, so it's not that.

I don't care for Natasha Lyonne, either. Not funny or entertaining to watch for me.


----------



## Tony_T

sharkster said:


> Ooh, I have always liked Cheech Marin and I love Rita Moreno. But, for some reason, I've never taken to George Lopez. I think there was a specific reason early on, but I'll be damned if I can recall what it was. I just know I get a negative feeling with him. Maybe I'll check it out.


IIRC, he divorced his wife after she donated a kidney to him for a transplant.
I also find his standup racist.


----------



## sharkster

Tony_T said:


> IIRC, he divorced his wife after she donated a kidney to him for a transplant.
> I also find his standup racist.


Oh wow! I don't recall that stuff (memory probs now), but those are two outstanding reasons why I would dislike a person. No wonder he skeeves me out whenever I happen to see him on tv. I get away quickly. I had just forgotten why I couldn't stand him.


----------



## andyw715

HarleyRandom said:


> Not Dead Yet - Coming Soon to ABC - YouTube
> 
> I'm sold.


Will be difficult to compete with ghosts.


----------

